# The Ashes 2009



## Santino (Jun 26, 2009)

Thought I'd start this early to get the following off my chest:

Do the Aussies have a full-time spin doctor drip-feeding 'stories' to the press?

Warne questions Bopara talent
Aussie bowlers target Strauss
Johnson questions Pietersen fitness
Gilchrist doubts Flintoff fitness
Ponting questions England penis-size
Lee claims to fuck Graeme Swann's mum and sister simultaneously

Just fuck off. Jesus.


----------



## mattie (Jun 26, 2009)

Never quite got the idea of targetting a given batsman before the series.  Surely they target whoever they're bowling at.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jun 26, 2009)

I got a feeling Pietersen won't play in all the tests.

Same with Flintoff.

Even without a recognised spinner, Aus will use Clarke or Katich and they'll pick up some crucial wickets.

Sidebottom must play, probably over Onions, as he's got a bit of spunk about him and can be an agressive fucker.

I hope it'll be close, but I can't see England winning it, even though I hope we reclaim the urn.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 26, 2009)

Ah a proper thread! About proper stuff.

This is all 'psychology' innit? Same as the stories about the Aussie WAGS being the reason for their failure in '05 because they allowed 'family issues' to infect their tiny little cricketer brains...


----------



## Idaho (Jun 26, 2009)

The Aussies always give the kidology a go when they tour. The best response is to smack them around on the field. Sussex haven't seemed that bothered by their 'pace attack'. I don't know if Lee has started throwing beamers yet or not.

One thing is certain for England, the selectors will try and get clever. Rather than picking people in form they will get wrapped up in fancy logic.

I want to see Onions given another chance. He bowled very well against the Windies, and is in very good 1st class form. I also hope they play Rashid and Swann, with Anderson and Broad completing the lineup.

If we had Flintoff and Pieterson, we would dominate the Aussies - but we probably won't. Collingwood is drinking in last chance saloon imo.


----------



## paulhackett (Jun 26, 2009)

They also had Shane Watson spooked by ghosts (about the only decent thing Gough ever did), Jones throwing the ball back at Hayden in the T20 and Collingwood and others following it up.. with less experience you'd expect them to be more susceptible this time round, which I guess is why their retired players with newspaper columns or Cowdrey lectures are stepping in..


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2009)

Gah, fucking sky!


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jun 26, 2009)

I've just heard that the ECB and Cricket Australia have agreed to field both teams in black uniforms for the first test in Cardiff as a mark of respect and mourning for MJ.

http://www.cricketnews/ashes/1st_test_for_Jacko.co.uk


----------



## Santino (Jun 26, 2009)

I think England genuinely have better players than Australia this time around. Whether that means they will play better as a team remains to be seen.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 26, 2009)

We have tradition on our side. The traditional English batting collapse that is.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2009)

Idaho said:


> We have tradition on our side. The traditional English batting collapse that is.




So true though


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 26, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Collingwood is drinking in last chance saloon imo.


He's got his own tankard behind the bar.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jun 26, 2009)

Colly is god!!!


----------



## Idaho (Jun 26, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He's got his own tankard behind the bar.



And a taxi driver standing outside holding a piece of cardboard with COLLINGWOOD written on it.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Gah, fucking sky!



Yeah - it's grim isn't it. In my weaker moments I have considered suckling on Murdoch's swollen tv teets...


I actually think this will be Broad's series. I think he has a lot to give. A genuine all-rounder who is young, positive and mentally tough - and talented with bat and ball.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jun 26, 2009)

Idaho said:


> And a taxi driver standing outside holding a piece of cardboard with COLLINGWOOD written on it.



Poor bastard. Test average of 44, pretty handy century-to-Test ratio recently, great fielder.


----------



## g force (Jun 26, 2009)

Indeed because England are awash with better options.....


----------



## DuckQuack'sEcho (Jun 27, 2009)

The pre-Ashes hype is just our (Aussie) start on the sledging. It's to get you bloody POMS expectant and anticipating in dread for the real thing.

Actually, it should be a competitive series this time around. I don't think our (the Aussie) bowling or batting is in the groove at present and I think you POMS have your act more together this time around.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah I don't think England will win but it's going to be closer than the last embarrassment. 3-2 to Australia is my prediction.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 27, 2009)

Santino said:


> Thought I'd start this early to get the following off my chest:
> 
> Do the Aussies have a full-time spin doctor drip-feeding 'stories' to the press?
> 
> ...



I find most Aussies can dish it out, but can't take it back.


----------



## mattie (Jun 27, 2009)

Whilst we're at it, how come we're POMs?

Surely it's the other way round.

Silly shackle-draggers.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 27, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah I don't think England will win but it's going to be closer than the last embarrassment. 3-2 to Australia is my prediction.



Five results? I'd go with 2-1 to Australia.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 27, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah I don't think England will win but it's going to be closer than the last embarrassment. 3-2 to Australia is my prediction.



That's good you're not predicting us to win, you might jinx the aussies now.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 27, 2009)

2-1 England, we have the better bowlers.

Don't see a great deal of threat in the Aussie attack aside form Johnson, and even if he ends up leading wicket taker (which he will IMO) he'll need support at the other end and I don't see it.

The Ashes will swing with home advantage over the next decade or so I reckon.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 27, 2009)

mattie said:


> Whilst we're at it, how come we're POMs?
> 
> Surely it's the other way round.
> 
> Silly shackle-draggers.



Yeah, and why do they call us whingers when it's all I ever hear them do when they're in London.

"Ooh, this is so much better in Australia, etc"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 27, 2009)

Flashman said:


> 2-1 England, we have the better bowlers.
> 
> Don't see a great deal of threat in the Aussie attack aside form Johnson, and even if he ends up leading wicket taker (which he will IMO) he'll need support at the other end and I don't see it.
> 
> The Ashes will swing with home advantage over the next decade or so I reckon.



I'm thinking the same.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 27, 2009)

_POHM- Prisoner of her majesty.

 According to British Naval records the term "Pommie" came about from the red "pom-pon" on the top of the hats of British sailors who were involved in the transfer of prisoners to the Colonies. 

It was used as a derogatory term, but has since become a generalised term for British people. The term pommy or pom is commonly used by speakers of Australian English, New Zealand English, South African English and Afrikaans._

Might be bollocks but that's what Wiki sez.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 27, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm thinking the same.



Good man yerself


----------



## liquidlunch (Jun 27, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I find most Aussies can dish it out, but can't take it back.



lets face it,we have a different outlook to the english.We enjoy taking the piss out of all and sundry and in turn get the piss taken out of us,so what,water off a ducks back innit?The poms seem to be much more serious about stuff and refuse to see the funny side of piss taking.
You lot can get offended too easily at times and jump on your high horse.What i am trying to say is get fucked you pommy cunts and play like men and not sooky la la kids.We will win 3-0 and keep our urn(gives finger to anyone that supports england)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 27, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> lets face it,we have a different outlook to the english.We enjoy taking the piss out of all and sundry and in turn get the piss taken out of us,so what,water off a ducks back innit?The poms seem to be much more serious about stuff and refuse to see the funny side of piss taking.
> You lot can get offended too easily at times and jump on your high horse.What i am trying to say is get fucked you pommy cunts and play like men and not sooky la la kids.We will win 3-0 and keep our urn(gives finger to anyone that supports england)



Nah.  You're very very poor losers.Admittedly that might be because you don't lose very often at much


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 27, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> lets face it,we have a different outlook to the english.We enjoy taking the piss out of all and sundry and in turn get the piss taken out of us,so what,water off a ducks back innit?The poms seem to be much more serious about stuff and refuse to see the funny side of piss taking.
> You lot can get offended too easily at times and jump on your high horse.What i am trying to say is get fucked you pommy cunts and play like men and not sooky la la kids.We will win 3-0 and keep our urn(gives finger to anyone that supports england)



You aussies like to generalize the english don't ya??


----------



## Flashman (Jun 27, 2009)

We do sort of hate each other but usually can have a jar at the back of it all.

(ya sheep-steelin' cunts)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah - IMO core to being British is, basically, joking about losing.

Playing for the fun of playing and not caring about winning was always a part of British culture traditionally when it came to sport - it took exporting it to our colonies for people to start taking it seriously...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 27, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah - IMO core to being British is, basically, joking about losing.
> 
> Playing for the fun of playing and not caring about winning was always a part of British culture traditionally when it came to sport - it took exporting it to our colonies for people to start taking it seriously...



Hmm, what a backwards culture.(in the not caring about winning, sense)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think the people who invented these sports realised quite how seriously other countries were going to take them.


----------



## JimW (Jun 27, 2009)

The Aussie whining over the medals table in Beijing was a chuckle.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jun 27, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah, I don't think the people who invented these sports realised quite how seriously other countries were going to take them.



Sport is sport, it's great but you can take it or leave it considering it amounts to nothing when you remind people than the English used to own half the world and invented the most widely spoken language on earth. And for that they can rest on their laurels and quietly say "fuck you" to the rest of the world when they start dishing it out.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 27, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> lets face it,we have a different outlook to the english.We enjoy taking the piss out of all and sundry and in turn get the piss taken out of us,so what,water off a ducks back innit?The poms seem to be much more serious about stuff and refuse to see the funny side of piss taking.
> You lot can get offended too easily at times and jump on your high horse.What i am trying to say is get fucked you pommy cunts and play like men and not sooky la la kids.We will win 3-0 and keep our urn(gives finger to anyone that supports england)





I have only had the pleasure of watching one ashes test with an Aussie. England won and he couldn't take it. 

Was funny. 

I loved the Australia team when they were good. However, you lot are just average these days. It'll be close but I think more aussie tears this Summer.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 27, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I have only had the pleasure of watching one ashes test with an Aussie. England won and he couldn't take it.
> 
> Was funny.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 28, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Nah.  You're very very poor losers.Admittedly that might be because you don't lose very often at much



In my experience, they're good losers compared to us, just terrible winners.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, yeah we are pretty bad losers in football, at least fan-wise (that ref getting death threats after euro 2004 for instance) but when we lose in most other things most people tend to just shrug and go 'oh well'.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 28, 2009)

Harold Hill said:


> In my experience, they're good losers compared to us, just terrible winners.



Not in my experience.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 28, 2009)

Harold Hill said:


> In my experience, they're good losers compared to us, just terrible winners.













Couldn't find one to quite capture quite how pissed off Howard looked but still worth a laugh.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 28, 2009)

He always looks pissed off though.


----------



## rapattaque (Jun 28, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> lets face it,we have a different outlook to the english.We enjoy taking the piss out of all and sundry and in turn get the piss taken out of us,so what,water off a ducks back innit?The poms seem to be much more serious about stuff and refuse to see the funny side of piss taking.
> You lot can get offended too easily at times and jump on your high horse.What i am trying to say is get fucked you pommy cunts and play like men and not sooky la la kids.We will win 3-0 and keep our urn(gives finger to anyone that supports england)



Perhaps you're mistaking us not seeing the funny side for you lot not being very funny?

Just a thought.


----------



## llion (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think Australia can be called an average sied when they've just beaten South Africa away from home in their latest test series. Admittedly, they've lost a lot of great players, but I still think that pound for pound they've got much more class than England. Ponting is in a different class from any of England's batsmen, including KP, in my opinion. I don't think Anderson or Broad have proved anything yet at test level against really good teams. This might be the series that they do it, and I really hope it is cos I'd like it be a close series. Still think Australia will win at least 2-1.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 28, 2009)

I disagree that there will be draws - I think this is a good summer (at last, after two truly shite summers that I've brought my wife back to) and so I can't see much rain stopping play once it gets going.


----------



## agricola (Jun 28, 2009)

Not worth a separate thread, but is anyone else watching the WI v India one dayer?  India were 82/8 but Dhoni and RP Singh have got them to 188 all out, Dhoni with 95.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 28, 2009)

agricola said:


> Not worth a separate thread, but is anyone else watching the WI v India one dayer?  India were 82/8 but Dhoni and RP Singh have got them to 188 all out, Dhoni with 95.



Yeh ive been watching that. Saw the game on friday to, bizarrely different matches.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 29, 2009)

I say "only Mitch Johnson" but if Stuart Clark finds form he's quality of course. He's not bowled for Aus in a while IIRC.

Be interesting to see how he goes against the Lions starting Wednesday.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 29, 2009)

IME of a great many sports mad Australians, they're good losers and winners if it's against anyone other than The Auld Country or the Kiwis; if they lose to either they go completely fucking fruitloops; if they win against either it's a confirmation of Australian 'superiority' in athletics...and yes, the Australian crying (especially in Aussie national press) about their miserable Olympics medal haul was comical.

So no, not particularly good winners _or_ losers IME...


----------



## Santino (Jun 29, 2009)

The Aussie bowling attack didn't exactly rip Sussex apart.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 29, 2009)

And sussex ripped them apart in the first innings, sort of.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 29, 2009)

I liked Pieterson's response to claims by the Aussie bowlers that they would bowl at the english batsmen's chests. He said that in English conditions that's an ideal area for the batsmen, and that our bowlers would be concentrating on swing and seam and aiming at the stumps


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jun 29, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I liked Pieterson's response to claims by the Aussie bowlers that they would bowl at the english batsmen's chests. He said that in English conditions that's an ideal area for the batsmen, and that our bowlers would be concentrating on swing and seam and aiming at the stumps



hahaha


----------



## Idaho (Jun 29, 2009)

> Earlier this week Johnson taunted Pietersen by saying: "Is he vulnerable? I think there's definitely going to be a lot of pressure on him, so we're looking to get him as cheaply as we can," before talking up how he had twice broken the hand of the South Africa captain, Graeme Smith, and would be aiming for the "ribs, above the badge" of England's batsmen.
> 
> Informed of this Pietersen shrugged and invited Johnson to do his worst. "Left-armers talking about bowling into your ribs is actually quite nice. I mean you can work them through mid-wicket, you can hit them through square-leg, hit them through fine leg. On English wickets you can stand back and hook and pull from there," he said, before offering another dig at Johnson by wondering if a player who was unsure of himself during debut against Bangladesh in November 2007 actually possesses genuine hostility.
> 
> "So when bowlers start talking about that and the aggression side of things – which I don't believe are strictly true – it's probably the Aussie way of talking. It's when they're talking about *swinging balls and seaming the ball and going for your stumps, that becomes a bit of a problem."



from: http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/jun/26/ashes-kevin-pietersen-england-australia


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2009)

Is Harmison not fit? Or just been passed over for other bowlers?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 30, 2009)

He's just still shit.


----------



## Santino (Jun 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is Harmison not fit? Or just been passed over for other bowlers?


Dropped in the West Indies and yet to make a case for coming back.

I think he's playing for England Lions against Oz tomorrow, so that's his best chance to show he's worth picking for the Tests.

He might make the team if there's a particularly racy pitch somewhere.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2009)

It's an unconfident nervy auusie side -trying to make themselves look hard and that. The first sesion on the first day could have the series over.


----------



## Santino (Jun 30, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> It's an unconfident nervy auusie side -trying to make themselves look hard and that. The first sesion on the first day could have the series over.


Stop it, you tease.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2009)

Flashman said:


> He's just still shit.


He wasn't always shit.



Santino said:


> Dropped in the West Indies and yet to make a case for coming back.
> 
> I think he's playing for England Lions against Oz tomorrow, so that's his best chance to show he's worth picking for the Tests.
> 
> He might make the team if there's a particularly racy pitch somewhere.


Ah. I miss so much bloody cricket. They're screening the ashes in a square outside my work... I wonder how many "fag breaks" I can get away with taking


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> He wasn't always shit.
> 
> Ah. I miss so much bloody cricket. They're screening the ashes in a square outside my work... I wonder how many "fag breaks" I can get away with taking



Accidentaly breaking fire alarms too. If you don't appear on the roster...well...who know how long you might be out there...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2009)

Oooh, that's a good un.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is Harmison not fit? Or just been passed over for other bowlers?



Passed over. His erratic performances started to become generally poor performances.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm playing cricket tonight! First time in a few years. See if my slow, wayward, non-turning offspin can rip through a batting order just the way it always hasn't done.


----------



## Santino (Jun 30, 2009)

I think it was a friend of mine who pointed out that whereas Jimmy Anderson has bad days and good days, Harmison has bad days and good overs.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2009)

Santino said:


> I think it was a friend of mine who pointed out that whereas Jimmy Anderson has bad days and good days, Harmison has bad days and good overs.


That's fair enough then. Is Monty in or out? 

I'll go have a google  

Was watching some local games up in Brum at the weekend, was nice - proper village green cricket.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_6xYJpoPuA...obRYbmOo8/s1600-h/image-upload-106-761147.jpg


----------



## Santino (Jun 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's fair enough then. Is Monty in or out?


He is competing with Rashid for the position of second choice spinner. I think he's playing for England XI against Warwickshire this week and that's his chance to prove his worth. He hasn't taken many wickets for Northants this season though.

Someone (Strauss?) has suggested that he's been badly advised to try and develop variations, when he had all his success bowling a very simple, pacy off-spin that sometimes turned and sometimes didn't, and that all he needs to do is go back to basics to start taking wickets again.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jun 30, 2009)

Santino said:


> Dropped in the West Indies and yet to make a case for coming back.



He and Onions have been demolishing teams in the county championship. not really sure what more he can do to 'make his case'.

Monty had to develop as a test match spinner as if he didn't he would stop taking wickets becasue there wasn't enough variation in his play. sadly he has so far proved incapable of developing variation, isn't taking any wickets, hence he is dropped.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 30, 2009)

I think as a spinner you don't need to develop variations as much as improve your deception. I think off-spinners think they need at least a doosra, as well as a top-spinner - whereas the King of Spain just delivered the same stock ball with some variation of pace and did pretty well.

I want to see Rashid play. A leg spinner in form is a match winner.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 30, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> He and Onions have been demolishing teams in the county championship. not really sure what more he can do to 'make his case'.



What's this? You mean pick players who are in form and play well together for the national side?!? That's pure crazy talk. Not even the footballers do that.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2009)

Warne's been bigging up Rashid recently.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 30, 2009)

My bowling figures from this evening:

2 0 0 14 

No mention is made on the scoresheet of my two dropped catches


----------



## Big Jim (Jul 1, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> lets face it,we have a different outlook to the english.We enjoy taking the piss out of all and sundry and in turn get the piss taken out of us,so what,water off a ducks back innit?The poms seem to be much more serious about stuff and refuse to see the funny side of piss taking.
> You lot can get offended too easily at times and jump on your high horse.What i am trying to say is get fucked you pommy cunts and play like men and not sooky la la kids.We will win 3-0 and keep our urn(gives finger to anyone that supports england)



I'm Australian and I reckon the post you're responding to has merit. Punter is one of the worst losers in the game, and if "The Fanatics" are any gauge of our supporter base then any accusation of us lacking a sense of humour is right on target. I encountered so many fellow Aussies in London after the '05 Ashes who couldn't summon the good grace to admit we were beaten by a better side - it was embarrassing, man. The high-horsery is all Australia's and our media, unfortunately, and, having been here for a fair while, I can assure you that the Poms care a whole lot less about beating Australia than we do them. And they kill us for chants, banter, etc... Shame.

Still, 2-1 to Australia is my prediction.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice post jim - you sell out!!! 

I've no idea where this one is going - two hot tests with the reverse swinging we've got a lead...i don't know...i love the ashes...


----------



## strung out (Jul 1, 2009)

been offered redundancy and have til 28th July to accept it if i want. tempting to do that and spend my payout on sitting in the pub watching the ashes


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 1, 2009)

strung_out said:


> been offered redundancy and have til 28th July to accept it if i want. tempting to do that and spend my payout on sitting in the pub watching the ashes



some people have all the luck


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 1, 2009)

Big Jim said:


> I'm Australian and I reckon the post you're responding to has merit. Punter is one of the worst losers in the game, and if "The Fanatics" are any gauge of our supporter base then any accusation of us lacking a sense of humour is right on target. I encountered so many fellow Aussies in London after the '05 Ashes who couldn't summon the good grace to admit we were beaten by a better side - it was embarrassing, man. The high-horsery is all Australia's and our media, unfortunately, and, having been here for a fair while, I can assure you that the Poms care a whole lot less about beating Australia than we do them. And they kill us for chants, banter, etc... Shame.
> 
> .



The truth is revealed!


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 1, 2009)

The Barmy Army are the best i have ever seen,they give us heaps and more power to them.A few sore losers in England is not indicative of the general Australian population though.I would call it a friendly rivalry most definately.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 1, 2009)

The problem is there's no football chanting history in Aus (which is where the Barmy Army get most of the songs from) consequently all the ones they make up sound shite.

"Aussie Aussie Aussie - Oi! Oi! Oi!" works obviously.

Most of the Aussies on a cricket forum I used to frequent were pretty embarrassed about The Fanatics tbh, and some would even rather sit with the Barmy Army.

The Fanatics are a pretty small group though I think and not really indicative of the Aus support, some of them are at Wimbledon by the looks of things.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 1, 2009)

The Fanatics were an essentially tennis/Lleyton Hewitt fan club of two chefs  who followed Hewitt around for 6 months of the year 10 years ago.They then had the bright idea of taking tour groups of sociable aussies around the world to watch any sport Aussies compete in for a price.Good way to spend your time ay?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 1, 2009)

Big Jim said:


> I'm Australian and I reckon the post you're responding to has merit. Punter is one of the worst losers in the game, and if "The Fanatics" are any gauge of our supporter base then any accusation of us lacking a sense of humour is right on target. I encountered so many fellow Aussies in London after the '05 Ashes who couldn't summon the good grace to admit we were beaten by a better side - it was embarrassing, man. The high-horsery is all Australia's and our media, unfortunately, and, having been here for a fair while, I can assure you that the Poms care a whole lot less about beating Australia than we do them. And they kill us for chants, banter, etc... Shame.
> 
> Still, 2-1 to Australia is my prediction.



When it comes to cricket this is definitely true.  But I think that's because a. Cricket isn't that high profile a sport in Britain and b. We always expect to get thumped by Australia, so when we do, we just shrug, when we win we love it.

We're terrible losers at football though - every major tournament always has some 'incident' for which we blame our departure...


----------



## Flashman (Jul 1, 2009)

The media do moan, and yes a minority of fans kick off, but most people shrug at the football too in my experience.

We're finally getting used to the fact, as a nation, that it's inevitable we'll go out on pens at some stage and there's fuck all we can do about it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 1, 2009)

True - but what about that ref in 2004 getting thousands of death threats...


----------



## Flashman (Jul 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> True - but what about that ref in 2004 getting thousands of death threats...



Didn't The Sun publish his address or summat?



But yeah, that was a bit OTT.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 1, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Didn't The Sun publish his address or summat?



Dunno if they did but i wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 1, 2009)

Big Jim said:


> I'm Australian and I reckon the post you're responding to has merit. Punter is one of the worst losers in the game, and if "The Fanatics" are any gauge of our supporter base then any accusation of us lacking a sense of humour is right on target. I encountered so many fellow Aussies in London after the '05 Ashes who couldn't summon the good grace to admit we were beaten by a better side - it was embarrassing, man. The high-horsery is all Australia's and our media, unfortunately, and, having been here for a fair while, I can assure you that the Poms care a whole lot less about beating Australia than we do them. And they kill us for chants, banter, etc... Shame.
> 
> Still, 2-1 to Australia is my prediction.



Welcome to the darkside turncoat


----------



## mattie (Jul 1, 2009)

Harmison's just got Hughes for 7.


----------



## mattie (Jul 1, 2009)

And Onions' just got Ponting for 1.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 1, 2009)

When did Cricino get taken over by ESPN?


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> When did Cricino get taken over by ESPN?



just before the twenty20 i think.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 1, 2009)

mattie said:


> And Onions' just got Ponting for 1.



Those words are like the sweetest poetry to my ears.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 1, 2009)

Harmison 6 overs 1 for 6 and bounced out Hughes..


----------



## Idaho (Jul 1, 2009)

Australia 262 for 6 (67.2 overs) against England A

While England are 256 for 7 (69.4 overs) against Warwickshire



Not much in that. Edgebaston is more of a bowlers pitch...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 1, 2009)

Aussies were 212-6 or something earlier. Wasn't looking to good for them then.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a ticket for Day One at Sophia Gardens I am so excited the 7 days in between now and then are a total waste of time

Glamorgan hosting the Ashes I still can't believe it. Quite a lot of drinking, methinks


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 1, 2009)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Glamorgan hosting the Ashes I still can't believe it.



I can't either.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I can't either.



why not oh trippy one? 

think most of us want engerlich tossers stood about with turned up collars braying and blocking up our park/streets/town and bars???

i blydi well don't!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 1, 2009)

ddraig said:


> why not oh trippy one?
> 
> think most of us want engerlich tossers stood about with turned up collars braying and blocking up our park/streets/town and bars???
> 
> i blydi well don't!



Just wonder if the welsh would give a damn or not.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Just wonder if the welsh would give a damn or not.



yeah there'll always be the cap doffers, someone on here is even getting all dressed up in a blazer... bless


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 1, 2009)

ddraig said:


> yeah there'll always be the cap doffers, someone on here is even getting all dressed up in a blazer... bless


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 1, 2009)

ddraig said:


> yeah there'll always be the cap doffers, someone on here is even getting all dressed up in a blazer... bless



Technically it is England and Wales, so it's your team too


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 1, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Technically it is England and Wales, so it's your team too



Even though the scoreboard will always just say 'england'.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Even though the scoreboard will always just say 'england'.



and the letters say ECB not E&WCB
me bothered! nah! 
well i will be when they be blockin up my streets next week!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 1, 2009)

Neither warm up game has gone that well for either team. Hussey and Cook have come out well - but the rest fairly poorly - especially the Aussies. Only 3 batsmen getting over single figures against a scratch team of second choicers on a nice flat track. England's performance wasn't great - but they were playing an established side on a bowler's surface.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 1, 2009)

gbh and onions did alright against the first team.


----------



## Santino (Jul 2, 2009)

A bit more of a contrast today.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice - Anderson with a five 'fer. England A 44 without loss.

Don't wear yourself out yet Anderson - you've got your place in the team!


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you have the fantasy teams for the Tests in England.
http://www.abc.net.au/grandstand/cricket/
scroll down to second article.Bit of a laugh


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 2, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Nice - Anderson with a five 'fer. England A 44 without loss.



whats happening?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 2, 2009)

Here you go:

Australia Versus England A

England versus Warwickshire


----------



## Santino (Jul 2, 2009)

England into their second innings while Australia have yet to take a wicket.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 2, 2009)

England A 112 without loss. M Johnson being given the treatment. Not heard of him.


----------



## Santino (Jul 2, 2009)

And the only thing currently worse than Nathan Hauritz's economy rate is Mitchell Johnson's economy rate.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 2, 2009)

Some part of me wants the Aussies to raise their game and give us a battle. The more sensible half just wants us to batter them every game in humiliating fashion


----------



## Santino (Jul 2, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Some part of me wants the Aussies to raise their game and give us a battle. The more sensible half just wants us to batter them every game in humiliating fashion


Yeah, there are two dream scenarios. Either a 2005-style turbo-charged contest won on the final day by a heroic century and/or hat-trick, or a 5-0 drubbing.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Some part of me wants the Aussies to raise their game and give us a battle. The more sensible half just wants us to batter them every game in humiliating fashion



I'm finding it hard to care about this warm up match, even though i know aussies don't 'do' warm up matches, illd rather save my emotion for the ashes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

That being said, seeing the aussies getting humiliated in really hot conditions like today is kinda fun and would like that to continue through the series.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm finding it hard to care about this warm up match, even though i know aussies don't 'do' warm up matches, illd rather save my emotion for the ashes.



You can't overlook the psychology of a success by England A. These are players who may well be called upon to play in the test matches - they will be full of confidence if they win.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

Idaho said:


> You can't overlook the psychology of a success by England A. These are players who may well be called upon to play in the test matches - they will be full of confidence if they win.



Aye,true.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 2, 2009)

Santino said:


> Yeah, there are two dream scenarios. Either a 2005-style turbo-charged contest won on the final day by a heroic century and/or hat-trick, or a 5-0 drubbing.



If we beat them 5-0 I'll donate 50 quid to the Urban server fund (does it still exist?)


----------



## Santino (Jul 2, 2009)

There may be a specific reason why the Aussie bowling attack isn't firing, which is Ponting mouthing off the other day about reducing the number of No Balls they send down. Possibly the bowlers have been warned too strongly and are now not bowling with any intent at all. Although if that were the case you'd expect a higher run rate.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

I'lld love it if we humiliate them, what a shit summer that would be for the ausses. Out of 20/20, beaten in the ashes, = bye bye ponting.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 2, 2009)

England A now have almost half the Aussie total without loss.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

Moore 95 not out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

Denly gone, thought i jinxed moore for a second but its denly out for 66


----------



## Flashman (Jul 2, 2009)

This seems to be taking a similar shape to the last time they toured, where Cook got a double ton for Essex against Aus in a warm up.

Interesting..

No McGrath, Warne or Gilchrist this time neither. And I suppose to a lesser extent Gillespie and Kasprowicz (although they went from decent to shite in a matter of weeks for some reason which nobody expected).


----------



## Flashman (Jul 2, 2009)

Bit of reverse swing here for Lee.

Only remotely dangerous when he swings it, otherwise he's fodder.

On a hat-trick...ooh nearly.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

Lee's a cunt. I know some aussies aint the biggest fan of him either.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 2, 2009)

Bell not doing his cause much good 

Lee is a total twat. Throws a suspiciously high number of beamers too.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't mind Lee tbh, seems like an alright lad.


----------



## Santino (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, Brett has single-handedly saved Australia from humiliation this afternoon. I think he might play at Cardiff. Mitchell Johnson not looking too canny though: 14.0 over, 1 maiden, 72 runs, 0 wickets, 5.14 economy.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 2, 2009)

Lets hope Johnson and Hauritz are picked for the first test


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

If you mean the johnson i think you mean, he can be quite good sometimes as far as i know.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 2, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Lets hope Johnson and Hauritz are picked for the first test



Johnson has far better bowling and batting averages than Flintoff. He'll definitely play and he'll probably do very well IMO. Just because he's had a bad warm up game doesn't make him a bad player.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone _seriously_ think it will be 5-0 to England?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

It wont be, one of the tests will get rained out.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah - even assuming that a couple gets pissed on, are we seriously going to win the others?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

We could win a couple, they can't rely on brett lee everytime.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 2, 2009)

Lets hope it stays hot so our spinners have some dusty tracks to bowl on and the reverse swing can get going, I think it's going to be very close, can't see England winning it though, 2-2 would be my prediction.

Wish Simon Jones was not such an injury prone bowler, for me he was the best bowler in the '05 win, 18 wkts in just 4 tests, nice to see Panesar getting a few wkts also.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

I truly believe we can win this series tbh, but don't want to get carried away yet.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 2, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Does anyone _seriously_ think it will be 5-0 to England?



You big spoilsport


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you people forgotten how much this game can change in a day?Its not worth spending up too much energy in the warm ups.The team is pretty well on their game all year round,but like to conserve ourselves until the real stuff startsThe last series is proof of that.Chill dudes,see how the land lies after a couple of tests


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> We could win a couple, they can't rely on brett lee everytime.



We dont,he has just discovered reverse swingJohnson.Clark,Siddle and Clarke will help him a tad.Hussey is due for a good season.I cant see you pommy lads doing much good tbh when Hughes starts smacking you all over the park.
RIP last ashes lol


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Have you people forgotten how much this game can change in a day?Its not worth spending up too much energy in the warm ups.The team is pretty well on their game all year round,but like to conserve ourselves until the real stuff startsThe last series is proof of that.Chill dudes,see how the land lies after a couple of tests



aussies don't 'do' warm ups, says ponting. I'm saving my emotion for the ashes, though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> We dont,he has just discovered reverse swingJohnson.Clark,Siddle and Clarke will help him a tad.Hussey is due for a good season.I cant see you pommy lads doing much good tbh when Hughes starts smacking you all over the park.
> RIP last ashes lol



Dream on.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> We dont,he has just discovered reverse swingJohnson.Clark,Siddle and Clarke will help him a tad.Hussey is due for a good season.I cant see you pommy lads doing much good tbh when Hughes starts smacking you all over the park.
> RIP last ashes lol



We reckon short on leg stump will do for Hughes.. he's the new Mattie Hayden (minus the sledging) so this years bunny. Who's opening with Katich at Lords?


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> We dont,he has just discovered reverse swingJohnson.Clark,Siddle and Clarke will help him a tad.Hussey is due for a good season.I cant see you pommy lads doing much good tbh when Hughes starts smacking you all over the park.
> RIP last ashes lol




I'm not too worried about Hughes, think Ponting will do more, Hughes had one good series in SA no other form as it was his debut series, he may do well though just need to see more than one series of him first. The video/laptops will have done some work on him by now.

The key will be taking wkts with the old ball, no Warne to do that now so lets see who gets the best out of the spin and reverse swing as the hot weather forecasted for the series should mean it's a factor.

Bopara is a key player also, if he keeps up his form then our batting will hold up well imo, I think Strauss, Cook and KP will all get in the runs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 3, 2009)

316-8, aussies have woken up. Johnson got a wicket and now lee gets another..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 3, 2009)

Rashid gets his 50


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 3, 2009)

I spent the winter training in the nets at Headingley and was lucky enough to see a lot of Rashid up close - although sadly not in the same net as him! He looks like the real deal although it will be interesting to see is he ends up as a batting or bowling all rounder.....


----------



## Idaho (Jul 3, 2009)

England A all out for 352 - just 6 shy of the Aussie total. Australia now 57-2 in their second innings. Hughes and Ponting out cheap again - both by Harmmison.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe it's bad luck, but for Hughes to be bounced out twice like that really doesn't look too good.. well done Harmison (for a change)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 3, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Maybe it's bad luck but for Hughes to be bounced out twice like that really doesn't look too good.. well done Harmison (for a change)



I thought hughes was meant to be smashing the ball all over the place against us, funny that.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 3, 2009)

Harmison appears to be going round the wicket and pitching short at leg stump to him (given he apparently backs off to give himself room and smack through the off side). 

I've not really seen him play too much other than brief highlights and the dismissals, but the 2nd innings was no more than chest high on leg stump, he didn't drop his hands and fended to gully off his chest, leaning back.. if he was English, he'd be getting slaughtered in the way say Strauss was when he was 'found out' a couple of years ago. Even if Harmison doesn't play, Anderson, Broad and Freddie are all capable of banging it in at the same speed at him.

That said, KP wasn't looking too clever either, so 2 innings are hardly indicative of a fault..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 4, 2009)

Lee gets man of the match, no surprise. Match ended in a draw, again, no surprise for a four day match.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like that Hughes fella got himself quite badly found out by Harmison there


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 5, 2009)

Then why wont the selectors pick him in the side.Because he oversteps and bowls too many loose ones.
He should be in your team because when he is doing the biz he is a handfull.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 5, 2009)

To Hughes, they must think that a fit Flintoff and Broad bowling round the wicket will produce the same sort of deliveries as Harmison, with more of a guarantee, plus runs. So Onions or Panesar would provide a different bowling option for the wicket. Sounds like he's now a horses for courses selection.

Apparently Siddle is in the side this week?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 5, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Does anyone _seriously_ think it will be 5-0 to England?



Well, not now you've mentioned it jonah 

0 - 5, due to upsidedownwalrus jinx


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 5, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Well, not now you've mentioned it jonah
> 
> 0 - 5, due to upsidedownwalrus jinx



His name says it all really, 'upside down'= the way his predictions end up.


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 5, 2009)

Australia are gonna kick England's arse.  Go the Aussies!!!!!!  Rip thrpugh 'em.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 5, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Australia are gonna kick England's arse.  Go the Aussies!!!!!!  Rip thrpugh 'em.



You not english??

edit: i welcome the hate, makes me even more fired up.


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 5, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You not english??



I'm British! I spent time in Australia and loved the cricket.  I love the Ashes rivalry and getting it on


----------



## Idaho (Jul 5, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I'm British! I spent time in Australia and loved the cricket.  I love the Ashes rivalry and getting it on



British or English?

If you are English and support the Australians - I would guess you are also a Man Utd fan.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 5, 2009)

Idaho said:


> British or English?
> 
> If you are English and support the Australians - I would guess you are also a Man Utd fan.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 5, 2009)

I was going to put up a poll. The question:

*Should I pay £25 to get Sky Sports 1 for a month - and 'work from home' on thursday and friday?*


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 5, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I was going to put up a poll. The question:
> 
> *Should I pay £25 to get Sky Sports 1 for a month - and 'work from home' on thursday and friday?*



Absolutley, if it's doable do it, surprised you need to ask.  Got a feeling it's gonna be pretty epic stuff.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 5, 2009)

Azertyioup said:


> Got a feeling it's gonna be pretty epic stuff.



Yup, it will be. I keep going back and forth in my mind which way it will go, then thinking 'fuck it, its gonna be great'.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 5, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yup, it will be. I keep going back and forth in my mind which way it will go, then thinking 'fuck it, its gonna be great'.



Yeah know what you mean, keep thinking 2-1 England then 2-1 Australia then 2-2, just want to see result cricket, hopefully we will get that as Lords seems to be offering a bit more to the bowlers these days and I notice there have been a few results at the Oval in 1st class games this year, so hopefully the two London venues will offer something for bat and ball.

Still not too happy about Cardiff been used as effectively it's a neutral venue, and it all seems a bit 'political' rather than usuing the best grounds for England to win on. 

Shame on England for not using Old trafford where they have a very good record in recent times especially  the likes of Harmison and Panesar.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 5, 2009)

Weather needs to be good. There's a big screen at Spinningfields in manc, and you can take your own picnic and soft drinks.

My lemonade's going to be a little....enhanced


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2009)

Cherryade?


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 5, 2009)

Dunno if anyone saw the Guardian preview of the Ashes ? A good thing they did was they had the last 10 1st class games at all the venues to be used and what the results were..

Cardiff last 10 - 7 draws 3 results

Lords last 10 - 6 draws 4 results

Edgbaston last 10 - 7 draws 3 results

Leeds last 10 - 6 draws 4 results

Oval last 10 - 5 draws 5 results

All of course in 4 day cricket so to me I think there will be at *least* 3 results more likely 4, maybe just one draw unless the weather jumps in.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 5, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Cherryade?



Dandelion and Burdock


----------



## Idaho (Jul 5, 2009)

Azertyioup said:


> Dunno if anyone saw the Guardian preview of the Ashes ? A good thing they did was they had the last 10 1st class games at all the venues to be used and what the results were..
> 
> Cardiff last 10 - 7 draws 3 results
> 
> ...



Mid season - wickets performing at optimum?

A hot dry summer may see things getting flatter but turning more.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 5, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Mid season - wickets performing at optimum?
> 
> A hot dry summer may see things getting flatter but turning more.



Yep plus reverse swing(which England are very good at) will play a role on the dry abrasive surfaces and of course day 5 wickets normally are not easy to chase a total on, all in all I see 4 results and one draw weather permitting of course. 

Basically the hot weather should favour england as there ahead in the spin and are very good exponents of reverse swing, Anderson and Flintoff in particular. Oh for a fully fit injury free Simon Jones THEN WE'D BE TALKING. 

Plus not long ago a fair few of those 1st class games that ended draws were weather affected as it was pretty rainy for a bit, to me looks like a  'result' cricket summer providing the weather stays hot..


----------



## Idaho (Jul 5, 2009)

We have to see what Onions can do with an old ball on a hot day. He might rise to it.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 5, 2009)

Idaho said:


> We have to see what Onions can do with an old ball on a hot day. He might rise to it.



Yeah I like Onions, a good whole hearted wicket to wicket bowler, should be pinning a few LBW, and has a load of wkts for Durham so far, he has good aggression. Be nice to have Harmison as a back up though, seems to be bolwing well ATM. 

But we all know by now what Harmy can be like...

Shame we can't have Phil mustard as wkt keeper for the classic caught Mustard bowled Onions.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 5, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> His name says it all really, 'upside down'= the way his predictions end up.



I didn't say in this case that it would be 5-0 to England.  I queried whether other people were saying it.



As it goes, I'm gong with 2-1 to the convicts.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 6, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I didn't say in this case that it would be 5-0 to England.  I queried whether other people were saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> As it goes, I'm gong with 2-1 to the convicts.



I was only joking.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2009)

It will be though.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 6, 2009)

Brett Lee a doubt for Cardiff, rib injury apparently.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/other_international/australia/8135950.stm


----------



## badlands (Jul 6, 2009)

Christ, I hope the outfield is covered. We've just had a monsoon moment here in Cardiff.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2009)

badlands said:


> Christ, I hope the outfield is covered. We've just had a monsoon moment here in Cardiff.



now THAT will be funny if it's called off 

queue of vehicles and people getting checked going into sophia gdns this morn.
and stupid signs with things like 'G'Dai o Gymru'


----------



## badlands (Jul 6, 2009)

Here comes the rain again. Its bucketing down.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 6, 2009)

ddraig said:


> now THAT will be funny if it's called off
> 
> queue of vehicles and people getting checked going into sophia gdns this morn.
> and stupid signs with things like 'G'Dai o Gymru'



Yeah they should have been warned to not attempt any form of humour in Wales - the locals get confused and angry.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2009)

badlands said:


> Here comes the rain again. Its bucketing down.


Got a couple days to dry out though.


----------



## badlands (Jul 6, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Got a couple days to dry out though.



Sophia Gardens and drainage.



Anyway, the sun's out now.



That's the last of my weather updates, I'm boring myself.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 6, 2009)

badlands said:


> Here comes the rain again. Its bucketing down.



Good old cricket, bringing the rain with it, as ever. Knew this would happen.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 6, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Brett Lee a doubt for Cardiff, rib injury apparently.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/other_international/australia/8135950.stm


oooooh


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 6, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Brett Lee a doubt for Cardiff, rib injury apparently.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/other_international/australia/8135950.stm



Out of the first two.  Terrible news for Australia.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/jul/06/brett-lee-australia-ashes-injury


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 6, 2009)

Hope its true, got a feeling it isnt, for some reason.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2009)

Shouldn't leave cricket balls hanging around.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually want Lee to play so we can bat him all over the ground when he can't get any swing.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2009)

Hughes is so going to get it right up him.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 6, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I actually want Lee to play so we can bat him all over the ground when he can't get any swing.



Same here, his record v England is terrible.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm quite optimistic about the chances of England's bolwers against the Aussie top order. Katich, Clarke and Hussey are all now dour grinders, and I don't think they will last long enough to make big scores. Ponting is past his best. Hughes is their big hope, but he's really not proved himself yet, and if England work out a plan for him, I think Australia could be in big trouble. 

The optimist in me says that of each team's young tyros, Bopara will score more runs in the series. Ponting will make one big score, but otherwise fail. Katich and Clarke will grind out a few runs but not decisive scores. Hussey's test career will have ended before the series ends.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 6, 2009)

I am much more afraid of the Aussie batting than the bowling. They do breed very dogged batsmen.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 6, 2009)

Even though it doesn't look too promising for the aussies yet i reckon they might surprise a few who reckon they have no chance, its not gonna be easy.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 6, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Even though it doesn't look too promising for the aussies yet i reckon they might surprise a few who reckon they have no chance, its not gonna be easy.



Mitchell Johnson is the key if we can keep his runs and wkts down game on, he was immense on their tour of SA. Either way Australia desrve to be favs and the odds look about right, no real value with England, 2-2 is my punt at 10/1.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 6, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Even though it doesn't look too promising for the aussies yet i reckon they might surprise a few who reckon they have no chance, its not gonna be easy.



Who reckons they've got no chance?

They're still easily favourites IMO. Brett Lee wasn't an automatic pick anyway - they certainly don't see him as their main front line bowler.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Even though it doesn't look too promising for the aussies yet i reckon they might surprise a few who reckon they have no chance, its not gonna be easy.



I don't think there is anyone on the planet who would say Australia have 'no chance'. They are still favourites I would wager.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 7, 2009)

Just checked the weather on the Met.  Doesn't look like there'll be much in the way of consistent play.  Last night, on the other hand, McElwee said there'll be three good days initially.  Who's telling the truth damn it!

I can see it all going tits up and Glamorgan getting the blame for the fact it rained.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Hughes is so going to get it right up him.



By who though? They havent picked Harmison who would have gone for him like he did in the warm up game.  Of the remaining bowlers none of them are that great at bowling bouncers - Broad, Anderson, Onions and even FLintoff are hardly renowned for their short pitched fire power.  Seems daft to me to leave the one capable of bouncing players out of the line up. But thats England selection all over really.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 7, 2009)

Harmison isn't consistent though, he's just as likely to bowl a foot down the leg-side for four byes first up, and go 0-78 blasted to all parts of Cardiff.

Can't keep giving him chances IMO, even if he did well he'll throw a mard come the winter pining for Durham.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 7, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> By who though? They havent picked Harmison who would have gone for him like he did in the warm up game.  Of the remaining bowlers none of them are that great at bowling bouncers - Broad, Anderson, Onions and even FLintoff are hardly renowned for their short pitched fire power.  Seems daft to me to leave the one capable of bouncing players out of the line up. But thats England selection all over really.



I've seen Flintoff and Anderson bowl some effective short stuff.


----------



## Santino (Jul 7, 2009)

Broad can send a bouncer or three down too.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 7, 2009)

Santino said:


> Broad can send a bouncer or three down too.



hardly in the same league though is it? Broad's bouncers just do not have the same venom as someone of Harmison’s size and height. Anderson is an effective swing bowler but is not known for his short stuff. And Flintoff won’t have the fitness to bang it in all day long.  All the bowlers have their merit, but I really do think we have missed a trick by failing to pick and out and out brutal bowler of Harmison’s nature, given the fact that the Aussie opener was shown to be rubbish at facing short pitched bowling.  I know Harmison has had his problems, but what was the point in picking him in the warm up reserve game last week? – he couldn’t have done much better, but yet was still ignored for selection – pointless.


----------



## Santino (Jul 7, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> hardly in the same league though is it? Broad's bouncers just do not have the same venom as someone of Harmison’s size and height. Anderson is an effective swing bowler but is not known for his short stuff. And Flintoff won’t have the fitness to bang it in all day long.  All the bowlers have their merit, but I really do think we have missed a trick by failing to pick and out and out brutal bowler of Harmison’s nature, given the fact that the Aussie opener was shown to be rubbish at facing short pitched bowling.  I know Harmison has had his problems, but what was the point in picking him in the warm up reserve game last week? – he couldn’t have done much better, but yet was still ignored for selection – pointless.


You can't pick a bowler because he might - if he has a good day - be good at getting one particular batsman out.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 7, 2009)

Santino said:


> You can't pick a bowler because he might - if he has a good day - be good at getting one particular batsman out.



Quite so.


----------



## g force (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep he's a liability - last time he looked okay he was welcomed back with open arms and did fuck all. Time to move on I think.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 7, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I don't think there is anyone on the planet who would say Australia have 'no chance'. They are still favourites I would wager.



Yeah, I just mean we shouldn't be over confident.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 7, 2009)

g force said:


> Yep he's a liability - last time he looked okay he was welcomed back with open arms and did fuck all. Time to move on I think.



I still think he is better than any other fast bowler we have at the moment. Backed up by his stats for Durham so far this year as well. Just dont see the point in asking him to play in the Lions team, perform well, and then still not get picked. If its time to move on, then dont put him in the lions team (where he got the wickets of Hughes and Ponting).


----------



## Flashman (Jul 7, 2009)

The ECB haven't given up on him, but a lot of the fans have.

FWIW I reckon he'll get a game before the series is out.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeah, I just mean we shouldn't be over confident.



It doesn't matter what _we_ feel or do. It's up to the 11 men on the field


----------



## david dissadent (Jul 8, 2009)

My opinion: 3 - 0 Australia but the matches will be tighter than the final series score reflects.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

3-0? yeah right.


----------



## david dissadent (Jul 8, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> Just dont see the point in asking him to play in the Lions team, perform well, and then still not get picked.


To guage where he in case they need injury replacements?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 8, 2009)

Personally I would have picked Rashid over Panesar. Leggy at one end and off-spin at the other. Also Rashid is a fine batsman, and a good fielder - Panesar is certainly neither of those.


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

Woot! 35 minutes to go!


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 8, 2009)

When does radio coverage start on the beeb? I'm checking 5live sports extra but nothin' doin' right now...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

Probably 11am which is when the ashes starts. Dunno bout you lot but i'm nervous/excited. And tired from lack of sleep.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

england bat first.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 8, 2009)

Why's the mascot wearing one white glove?


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

It's on now!

England win toss and bat.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

Good positive move, that.


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Why's the mascot wearing one white glove?


Michael Jackson tribute?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Got it on now, I will probably be around on here most of the day.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 8, 2009)

7pm here,the toss was crucial,you guys bat first,you now have a great advantage to win this game


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> 7pm here,who won the toss?



england, and were batting.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

Santino said:


> Michael Jackson tribute?


only silver ones are valid for that.


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

No Stuart Clark? How odd.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

This cermeony better not fuck up like the 20/20 one did.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 8, 2009)

Come on sky - you've only got 20 minutes to turn my sky sports on


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

why oh why is Panesar playing and not Onions? One is low on confidence and can't buy a wicket, the other is taking wickets for fun. Swann is good enough to tie up one end on his own and take some wickets, no need for panesar. plus pietersen an spin it a bit if necessary. daft daft daft.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> why oh why is Panesar playing and not Onions? One is low on confidence and can't buy a wicket, the other is taking wickets for fun. Swann is good enough to tie up one end on his own and take some wickets, no need for panesar. plus pietersen an spin it a bit if necessary. daft daft daft.



Possibly still living off the 2005 glory. Experience maybe.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 8, 2009)

Santino said:


> No Stuart Clark? How odd.



Not 100% apparently, Gillespie picked him as a non starter this morning as he was 'wearing a baseball glove'.. good bit of insight.


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice steady start.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 8, 2009)

I've created a new thread for this test as surely a 5 day match deserves it's own thread?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I've created a new thread for this test as surely a 5 day match deserves it's own thread?



I don't see why. This is the ashes thread so ashes discussion belongs here i think. Two threads makes it confusing.


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I've created a new thread for this test as surely a 5 day match deserves it's own thread?


Needlessly complicated.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

I prefer this thread anyway, more settled here rather than getting another discussion started up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

Bollocks. That's why i was nervous. 21-1


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

Santino said:


> Nice steady start.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 8, 2009)

Ooh listen to you lot


----------



## kabbes (Jul 8, 2009)

Oops.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh dear.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

Lets just hope its not as bad as our 1st innings in the 1st test in 2005.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Lets just hope its not as bad as our 1st innings in the 1st test in 2005.



i'm sure it won't be. ...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

Ouchy.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 8, 2009)

wtf was that clown thinking of. 

Absolute shite shot.  He didn't need to get involved and when he chose to, he just wussed it.  

Bring back Geoffrey Boycott.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

The current commentator on R5L has approximately 8 plums in his mouth.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> The current commentator on R5L has approximately 8 plums in his mouth.



blofeld isn't it? we'll get his thoughts on the landscape and public transport soon.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> blofeld isn't it? we'll get his thoughts on the landscape and public transport soon.



Just happened. He commented on the 'delightful dirgible' floating above the ground, as well as his lovely walk through the park.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

"thirty for one is now the score" why can't he just say "the score is thirty for one"?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 8, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> "thirty for one is now the score" why can't he just say "the score is thirty for one"?


Maybe it gets boring to always have to say the score and you look for ways of changing it?


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> The current commentator on R5L has approximately 8 plums in his mouth.


By the same measure, I dread to think what the Aussies have in their mouths. Some kind of live rodent perhaps?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 8, 2009)

Possibly a possum.


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

Crincinfo's a bit slow.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

_Dead_ Possum.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

boycs, perfect, nothing is as good as he was.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 8, 2009)

Has Johnson always looked that stiff or as if he pushes the ball through? It's a bit Graeme Dilley?


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

fucksticks


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

come on Kev.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## butchersapron (Jul 8, 2009)

Get the feeling the aussies think they can pick up a couple more before lunch and get right on top.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

they might not be far wrong at this rate.  here's hoping pietersen can get us back on course....


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

wooo!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

application, application, application. lacking.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Not wrong there, butchers


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

If we could've gone to the end of the session without losing a 3rd wicket, it would seem ok, now, who knows.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

fucksake.  tms freezes and when i get back on Bopara has gone.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not much of a fan of him - but Collingwood is the batsman we need right now. We need a couple of limpets. Run rate doesn't matter for the next couple of hours. We need to tire the bowlers and get ourselves properly in.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a feeling flintoff will do well in this innings, dunno why, i guess its hope more than anything.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

it'll be lunch soon.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

There we go. Its time for my lunch as well.


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

Should be a bit more relaxed next session.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 8, 2009)

They really need to get through this next session without losing a wicket. Mentally it's important they don't lose another, regardless of how many they score.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

please don't say things like that


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> They really need to get through this next session without losing a wicket. Mentally it's important they don't lose another, regardless of how many they score.


If only that could happen


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2009)

oh dear, engerlund losing already is it?  if you lose quicker does that mean you get out of my park quicker?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

And how good are the Welsh at cricket eh? eh? eh?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

ddraig said:


> oh dear, engerlund losing already is it?  if you lose quicker does that mean you get out of my park quicker?



Shut it, and be thankful we've even given you guys a test match.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> If only that could happen



Im not saying they can't do well and win this test if they lose one, but as a statement to the Aussies, it's the order of the day. These two fuckers have to stand up and be counted!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 8, 2009)

ddraig said:


> oh dear, engerlund losing already is it?  if you lose quicker does that mean you get out of my park quicker?



It'll all be finished in a few days. You can go back to playing whichever sport you welsh are good at... like... er... like .... um.... help me out someone?


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

collingwood is the key here, need a nice nuggety innings from him.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Plum mouth after lunch.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> And how good are the Welsh at cricket eh? eh? eh?


rubbish! and Glamorgan are shitshit shit and don't desrve the new ground


TrippyLondoner said:


> Shut it, and be thankful we've even given you guys a test match.


'we' 'you guys' typ-i-cal 
could tell the engerlisch were in town, blocking the pavements, ignorant, all logo'd up, lots of grunting etc etc


Idaho said:


> It'll all be finished in a few days. You can go back to playing whichever sport you welsh are good at... like... er... like .... um.... help me out someone?



the fukers are blocking up my street! my park and my pubs! and i shouldv'e sorted out my flat to rent for the week!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> Im not saying they can't do well and win this test if they lose one, but as a statement to the Aussies, it's the order of the day. These two fuckers have to stand up and be counted!


Don't disagree, but don't have the confidence in them just yet


----------



## grimble (Jul 8, 2009)

Apparently you can watch the Sky TV live coverage online, for free, if you are a Sky subscriber - but you have to register and need your Sky Box card number.  Might try this for tomorrow, although I'm rubbish at technology.  Anyway, the TMS audio feed is nice anyway, and I can pop to the gym shortly and sit on a bike and watch some.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

ddraig said:


> rubbish! and Glamorgan are shitshit shit and don't desrve the new ground
> 
> 'we' 'you guys' typ-i-cal
> could tell the engerlisch were in town, blocking the pavements, ignorant, all logo'd up, lots of grunting etc etc
> ...



fuckin cry baby


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

I love some of the inane chatter - I just found out farmers are working on their silage even in the middle of the night.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 8, 2009)

ddraig said:


> oh dear, engerlund losing already is it?  if you lose quicker does that mean you get out of my park quicker?



Sophia Gardens needs all the excitement it can get.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Don't disagree, but don't have the confidence in them just yet



I have a feeling in my tea leaves that they will do it.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 8, 2009)

cmon Mitch,at their chest man,tighten them up a bit


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> fuckin cry baby


oi chopsy! mark my words there'll be more beer dilluted with engerlisch tears than welshy one's


phildwyer said:


> Sophia Gardens needs all the excitement it can get.



oh no it doesn't!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 8, 2009)

Everyone here does realise that it's the England & Wales Cricket Team?

Right?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Everyone here does realise that it's the England & Wales Cricket Team?
> 
> Right?


No 

Since when?


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 8, 2009)

ddraig said:


> oh no it doesn't!



It bloody does.  I'm going Sunday I am.  First time since I was about 12.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 8, 2009)

Aussies complaining about the ball already...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Aussies complaining about the ball already...



poor bastards.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

can't bloody stand boycott.  go away


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 8, 2009)

baldrick said:


> can't bloody stand boycott.  go away



Bit like Marmite is Sir Geoff.


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> Bit like Marmite is Sir Geoff.


Does he come in jars then?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 8, 2009)

So far, the people that were having a go at Clobbersaurus Collingwood are not looking so clever.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 8, 2009)

kabbes said:


> So far, the people that were having a go at Clobbersaurus Collingwood are not looking so clever.



Collingwood always cashes in on the flat wickets.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 8, 2009)

Sometimes that's what you need though, when your top 3 batsman have all gone AWOL.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm liking this atm, nice n relaxed stuff, along with pissed off aussies=good stuff.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

*sings drunkenly*

engerlund engerlund engerlund


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 8, 2009)

Good stuff this. Really glad to see Pieterson applying himself to the situation and using his brain a bit more. In previous game he might have gone for the big hit and got himself out by now.

Another session like this and England will be in the driving seat


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> No
> 
> Since when?



http://www.ecb.co.uk/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/England_cricket_team

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/England_cricket_team#Eligibility_of_players


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> Good stuff this. Really glad to see Pieterson applying himself to the situation and using his brain a bit more. In previous game he might have gone for the big hit and got himself out by now.
> 
> Another session like this and England will be in the driving seat


 you are bloody determined to jinx us you know 

i've got my eye on you....


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 8, 2009)

The Australian High Comissioner trying to guess who Rhydian reminded Aggers of 'Gary Glitter?' 

Aggers then says no, 'the only gay in the village'..


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> The Australian High Comissioner trying to guess who Rhydian reminded Aggers of 'Gary Glitter?'
> 
> Aggers then says no, 'the only gay in the village'..



I laughed.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

were the crowd just chanting to the bowler 'your not glenn mcgrath, your not glenn mcgrath'?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> http://www.ecb.co.uk/
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/England_cricket_team
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/England_cricket_team#Eligibility_of_players


So it's the England and Wales cricket team?


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> So it's the England and Wales cricket team?



Yes 

Little w on the wales too, just in case they get any ideas.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> So it's the England and Wales cricket team?



Nah, england and wales cricket BOARD, not team.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

I knew about the ECB  but that there wiki says the England team is England and Wales.... is there county cricket in Wales?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh fuck looks like a storm happening here, could lose the pictures


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

fucking stupid summer weather, pissing down

edit: back on now, got radio five online as back up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

Damnit 228-4 good partnership tho


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

shit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

oh dear, oh dear, oh dear


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh dear.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

Loooooong way to go.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

nooooooooooooo!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

fucking fuck it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

lalalalalalalalala....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

heeerreesss freddy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

What channel are the highlights on tonight?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 8, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

boycott is laying the smack down on pietersen. what was he playing at? 69 and then messing it up.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

i dislike him, but i agree...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> boycott is laying the smack down on pietersen. what was he playing at? 69 and then messing it up.



That's KP for you, but he has done well, could've done better..etc


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

"it wouldn't have got my mum out.... dozy so and so"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

baldrick said:


> "it wouldn't have got my mum out.... dozy so and so"



doubt his mum would've got to 69 v the aussies...


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 8, 2009)

Christ that was terrible by KP.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

what a shot by flintoff!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I knew about the ECB  but that there wiki says the England team is England and Wales.... is there county cricket in Wales?



doh! where do you think they are playing?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> doh! where do you think they are playing?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

c'mon england!!


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

is prior good enough to play as a batsman and then we can get a proper wicketkeeper in?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

prior gets 50!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

Its comin home its comin home


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

unlucky flintoff


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

FFS anderson next? nightwatchman already?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 8, 2009)

Strauss the ultra-conservative.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 8, 2009)

Bastard ! We were well on top there, still if we can get 400ish we are well in the game. Just enough in it for the bowlers your never totally in on this wkt imo, plus batting last shouldn't be too easy.

Yeah pointless sending Anderson out now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

it really amazes me how quickly we go for the nightwatchman, its fucking sunny there


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 8, 2009)

Only time a nightwatchman is justified is in the very last over of the day imo. Otherwise it is just handing the initiative over.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

how many overs left?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 8, 2009)

3 now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm happy with the score though, i think we can get to 400 atleast tmrw.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

Now priors gone, great decision putting anderson in, idiots.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 8, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm happy with the score though, i think we can get to 400 atleast tmrw.



That was your fault.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> That was your fault.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 8, 2009)

FFS !  Still if you look the ball has been doing a bit, 350 is probably a pretty good score, that's if we get there mind. But yeah it's swinging a fair bit, lets hope Anderson gets the ball on a bit of string. Not having to bat last could be worth 40-50 runs.

Annoying card though, loads of starts.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 8, 2009)

Very disappointing, tbh, that six of the top seven batsmen reached 30, but none of the six reached 70. I've only been following on cricinfo, but that implies a lack  of application to me.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

Despite the decision to put anderson in, i'm very satisfied with 336-7.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 8, 2009)

I like the 336, just not the 7 wkts, '55%' Aussies days IMO, although we'll know more about our score in time, don't quite buy the 'oh it's a 400 par score wicket', 350 is respectable, especially if you don't have to bat last.

And if it keeps swinging fact is Anderson is about the best in the world at that right now.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Very disappointing, tbh, that six of the top seven batsmen reached 30, but none of the six reached 70. I've only been following on cricinfo, but that implies a lack  of application to me.



Bit of both in so far as your never totally in, it's a slow pitch but it's swinging and spinning a fair bit, a lot depends on how the pitch shapes up on day 5 for me.

Odds atm

Eng 2.92

Aus 3.55

Draw 2.72

Think I will lay some of that draw, result here imo.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't really see it as austrailias day, it was when they had the first session, but then we pulled it back and gained momentum, ok we threw it away at the end abit, but overall atm it seems just about even to me.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 8, 2009)

I see it as even too. But a little disappointing that it wasn't England's day. Game on, certainly. England have some runs already in the bank, Australia took seven wickets, which is pretty good.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 8, 2009)

Even(ish) but they got the momentum at the end there, so they just shade it by 5% say.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

Azertyioup said:


> Even(ish) but they got the momentum at the end there, so they just shade it by 5% say.



Hard to say, really. Stupid decision with the nightwatchman, we always do that. I think it put prior off abit.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 8, 2009)

Shaping up to a good game though, as I said earlier just enough in it for the bowlers, a good cricket wicket for me, should go 5 days but with a result.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Everyone here does realise that it's the England & Wales Cricket Team?
> 
> Right?


init! no 'W' to be seen, no 'England & Wales to face the aussies anywhere in the press... oh no


phildwyer said:


> It bloody does.  I'm going Sunday I am.  First time since I was about 12.


got your cap to doff?


BiddlyBee said:


> So it's the England and Wales cricket team?





TrippyLondoner said:


> Nah, england and wales cricket BOARD, not team.


ai! don't even get a small w no ECwB or nuffin!


BiddlyBee said:


> I knew about the ECB  but that there wiki says the England team is England and Wales.... is there county cricket in Wales?


oi! Viv Richards played for Glamorgan (when they ws good) you know 


waterloowelshy said:


> doh! where do you think they are playing?


do we have to give them a google map to Cardiff you reckon?


TrippyLondoner said:


> Its comin home its comin home


purlease don't start!
just had to negotiate through a fair few oinks on my way home 
something different to see i spose and the aussies are a bit cheery


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 8, 2009)

ddraig said:


> purlease don't start!
> just had to negotiate through a fair few oinks on my way home
> something different to see i spose and the aussies are a bit cheery



its comin home its comin home its comin ashes is comin home(just not to wales)


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Hard to say, really. Stupid decision with the nightwatchman, we always do that. I think it put prior off abit.


yeah, just gifts them a wicket.  again.

we did ok i think, but a lot of our players got themselves out really.  some risky behaviour that would have been better suited to a one-dayer.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 8, 2009)

id say _just_ England's day if only for the fact they batted first on a pitch that will become increasingly trickier to bat on...Pieterson - will never make a great player with shots like that tho....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

They finished for the day? I've been radio and telly-less for 2 hours. And highlights... any on terrestrial telly?


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> They finished for the day? I've been radio and telly-less for 2 hours. And highlights... any on terrestrial telly?



On channel 5 now mate..19.15-20.00


----------



## Relahni (Jul 8, 2009)

Johnson is a class act.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

Azertyioup said:


> On channel 5 now mate..19.15-20.00



I'm on a bus


----------



## Rollem (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't like cricket

It's boring


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't like cricket

Oh no

I love it


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 8, 2009)

Rollem said:


> I don't like cricket
> 
> It's boring



I love it  can be slow, but I like that.


----------



## strung out (Jul 8, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Possibly still living off the 2005 glory. Experience maybe.



who?


----------



## Santino (Jul 8, 2009)

The grass looks *REALLY GREEN *on the channel 5 coverage.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2009)

Santino said:


> The grass looks *REALLY GREEN *on the channel 5 coverage.



tis WALES!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 8, 2009)

Took my old man for his bday. £200 for 2 tickets, but we had front row ast 3rd man, couldnt ask for better. We both bloody loved what was a historic occassion and a great days cricket to boot. Wish I had the money to go everyday!

On the subjetc, why shouldnt we get a match in Cardiff? Glamorgan have produced fine players for England over the years and a couple of Engalnd captains so its our bloody turn!


----------



## mhwfc (Jul 8, 2009)

1927 said:


> On the subjetc, why shouldnt we get a match in Cardiff? Glamorgan have produced fine players for England over the years and a couple of Engalnd captains so its our bloody turn!



True that, Simon Jones was the man in 2005


----------



## agricola (Jul 8, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> True that, Simon Jones was the man in 2005



That Clarke ball truly was world class, though admittedly on the small youtube screen with all the pixellation you have about as good a view of it as Clarke did.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 8, 2009)

i still regularly watch my 2005 ashes dvds


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 8, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i still regularly watch my 2005 ashes dvds



spose you gotta grasp what you can.Not many happy memories for England in the past 20 years
Besides that i would say it was Englands day and they have built a good platform for the rest of the game.Hard to beat from here.Might salvage a draw but i think that batting on the fourth or fifth day will be a bit of a chore,considering the wicket and swing.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 8, 2009)

I would say it's still too close to call. Impossible to say what a par score would be on the wicket without seeing what the Aussies are able to do on it. Would be nice for the last few wickets to put on another 20-30 runs tomorrow morning. Putting on a night watchman to defend Broad was fairly bizzare - but nightwatchmen decisions seem to get increasingly strange.

Ideal situation for England is to play out for over an hour and then have a short and awkward bowling session at them before lunch. I also really wish we had gone for Rashid - but there you go.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 8, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Putting on a night watchman to defend Broad was fairly bizzare - but nightwatchmen decisions seem to get increasingly strange.



particularly england's nightwatchman decisions, they're bizarre. as if they get to the last half hour of play and they want anderson to get the opportunity to extend his record.


----------



## agricola (Jul 8, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> particularly england's nightwatchman decisions, they're bizarre. as if they get to the last half hour of play and they want anderson to get the opportunity to extend his record.



No nightwatchman antics were ever more bizarre than this.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 8, 2009)

And dropped afterwards as well. He was just about to set off telling Blowers about it earlier today. That was a commentary combination.


----------



## DuckQuack'sEcho (Jul 9, 2009)

With no history, it's hard to predict what the Cardiff wicket will do on the final two days. What this means is that we can't tell whether this is a good start by the Poms or not. I guess we will just put on a heap of runs tomorrow to put the match out of reach. And then watch the Poms struggle on days four and five.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 9, 2009)

DuckQuack'sEcho said:


> With no history, it's hard to predict what the Cardiff wicket will do on the final two days. What this means is that we can't tell whether this is a good start by the Poms or not. I guess we will just put on a heap of runs tomorrow to put the match out of reach. And then watch the Poms struggle on days four and five.



350 is a okay score on this wicket, it will turn a lot by day 5, plus it was seaming and swinging, saying that it's a slow deck. Good toss to win though imo.

The last 10 1st class games at Cardiff the team who won the toss and batted has not lost in those ten games, there have been 7 draws though, but that is just 4 day cricket avg score batting 1st 333, avg score batting 2nd 226. In this period of games, 150 wickets fell to pace and 86 to spin.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 9, 2009)

Azertyioup said:


> 350 is a okay score on this wicket, it will turn a lot by day 5, plus it was seaming and swinging, saying that it's a slow deck. Good toss to win though imo.
> 
> The last 10 1st class games at Cardiff the team who won the toss and batted has not lost in those ten games, there have been 7 draws though, but that is just 4 day cricket avg score batting 1st 333, avg score batting 2nd 226. In this period of games, 150 wickets fell to pace and 86 to spin.



Yes but we are talking about Glamorgan here. Very hard to use any defeat of theirs in any stats cos they would lose if they had 3 innings!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 9, 2009)

Fancy the draw a fair bit now - plus the forecast is for showers on Sat and at least overcast either side. Hope Torchwood blowing up didn't trouble them. Currently on Betfair:

England: 2.9
Australia: 4.0
Draw: 2.44


----------



## Discordia (Jul 9, 2009)

Azertyioup said:


> The last 10 1st class games at Cardiff the team who won the toss and batted has not lost in those ten games, there have been 7 draws though, but that is just 4 day cricket avg score batting 1st 333, avg score batting 2nd 226. In this period of games, 150 wickets fell to pace and 86 to spin.



God I love cricket stats. Most deceptive load of horseshit around. (no comment on you, just how useless stats like these are)


----------



## Flashman (Jul 9, 2009)

As the old adage goes I'll make my mind up when both sides have batted on it, but it looks a result wicket, some turn on day one.

Very impressed with Siddle and Hilf, and if Jimmeh can get the ball to talk all day it should be interesting.


Pretty even day and great to see all the Welshies ripping into the Aussies 

Those two old 'uns singing Jerusalem whilst holing the Welsh flag was 

Great start to the Ashes, more of the same please.


----------



## badlands (Jul 9, 2009)

It's very cloudy here in Cardiff. Looks like it could rain at any moment.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 9, 2009)

DuckQuack'sEcho said:


> With no history, it's hard to predict what the Cardiff wicket will do on the final two days. What this means is that we can't tell whether this is a good start by the Poms or not. I guess we will just put on a heap of runs tomorrow to put the match out of reach. And then watch the Poms struggle on days four and five.



I think if Australia match or exceed our first innings score then they will win. If they don't, then it's England's or the draw.


----------



## badlands (Jul 9, 2009)

clearing up now, patches of blue sky.

the pitch down here is, was and always will be a pudding.

Its the grave yard of fast bowlers. the best quick bowler we had was Waqar Younis and the reason he was successful down here was that he pitched the bowl right up in the block hole. Speed through the air. (and his reverse swing)

the pitch will turn, but it will turn slowly.

The eventual and inevitable uneven bounce will be more of a threat.

Bowlers who vary their speed tend to do well.

Essentially its a grafters pitch.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 9, 2009)

Also known as yet another pitch to kill Test Cricket. Why do they prepare this rubbish?


----------



## baldrick (Jul 9, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I think if Australia match or exceed our first innings score then they will win. If they don't, then it's England's or the draw.


i think aus have this already tbh.  400 would give us a fighting chance but i don't think we're capable of it.  i fully expect aus to exceed our first innings total and i'm not sure we have the belief that would see us come back at them with a great second innings. 

that said if none of the above comes true i will be extremely happy


----------



## Idaho (Jul 9, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Also known as yet another pitch to kill Test Cricket. Why do they prepare this rubbish?



Every year there is the same complaints that the wicket is either too flat or to 'result orientated'.


Look, on another note. Look, it's Jason Gillespie. Look, Dizzy, why do you have to say "Look" at the beginning of every sentence?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 9, 2009)

Looks like rain over the weekend might have a large effect on the game. Due to rain all day at the moment.......

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=Cardiff&day=2


----------



## Big Jim (Jul 9, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Look, on another note. Look, it's Jason Gillespie. Look, Dizzy, why do you have to say "Look" at the beginning of every sentence?



 Look, Justin Langer used to do the same. 

Look.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 9, 2009)

why denigrate Dizzy,he is a top bloke,has a habit of saying"look"So FUCKING  what?Talk about cricket please.

It will,imo be a draw.The signs are there for me.Even from Aus i can see that pitch being a minefield days 4 and 5.Poms will make 350-370,we will make 440 by end of day 3= fizzer

(hides crystal ball)


----------



## baldrick (Jul 9, 2009)

well.  go Swann


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 9, 2009)

Ha! I wanted someone else to post first in case i jinxed it - really useful session.


----------



## Santino (Jul 9, 2009)

400


----------



## Santino (Jul 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> why denigrate Dizzy,he is a top bloke,has a habit of saying"look"So FUCKING  what?Talk about cricket please.


Whinging Aussie. What happened to 'it's all good fun'?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> why denigrate Dizzy,he is a top bloke,has a habit of saying"look"So FUCKING  what?Talk about cricket please.
> 
> It will,imo be a draw.The signs are there for me.Even from Aus i can see that pitch being a minefield days 4 and 5.Poms will make 350-370,we will make 440 by end of day 3= fizzer
> 
> (hides crystal ball)



Look, I don't mind him. I always remember watching him bowl thinking "thank fuck McGrath isn't bowling"


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 9, 2009)

Bounderies all over the shop from the tail-enders and Blowers is laughing away, I'm in Test Match Special Heaven! Splendid effort this morning.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 9, 2009)

Gillespie in 97 was a great bowler.. makes some interesting points and has a recent perspective on Australian cricket. Him and Blowers last night was good radio.

I'd rather listen to Gillespie, Chappell and Maxwell and get some Aussie voices than the none that are on sky. Dullness and golf clubs.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 9, 2009)

What an awesome morning session! 78 runs so far this morning!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2009)

What time is lunch?  I might go and watch it for half and hour...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 9, 2009)

Look, they are getting a right pasting this morning.

I wish i were in the crowd to give their fielders some friendly advice


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 9, 2009)

Very inspiring to see the Aussies having problems bowling out our tail-enders. 423-8, I can't remember such a positive start to an Ashes series.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2009)

oops


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 9, 2009)

Any live tv feeds out there?
This is reminding me of the slog fest that Harmison did back in 2005! Didn't we end up declaring on 551 or something?! 

EDIT: I jinxed it, sorry! 9 down now!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What time is lunch?  I might go and watch it for half and hour...



Lunch is 1pm.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 9, 2009)

jonnyd1978 said:


> Any live tv feeds out there?
> This is reminding me of the slog fest that Harmison did back in 2005! Didn't we end up declaring on 551 or something?!
> 
> EDIT: I jinxed it, sorry! 9 down now!



If you have SOPCast there are most likely some. If you have Sky you can sign up and watch it on the t'internet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> Lunch is 1pm.


Ta - google didn't help... I'm off to watch our last wicket fall.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 9, 2009)

jonnyd1978 said:


> Any live tv feeds out there?
> This is reminding me of the slog fest that Harmison did back in 2005! Didn't we end up declaring on 551 or something?!
> 
> EDIT: I jinxed it, sorry! 9 down now!



Take ya pick


----------



## Idaho (Jul 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> why denigrate Dizzy,he is a top bloke,has a habit of saying"look"So FUCKING  what?Talk about cricket please.
> 
> It will,imo be a draw.The signs are there for me.Even from Aus i can see that pitch being a minefield days 4 and 5.Poms will make 350-370,we will make 440 by end of day 3= fizzer
> 
> (hides crystal ball)



I'm hoping to be quoting this a few times


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2009)

Swann's test average over 50?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 9, 2009)

All out for 435 - a fine total, and a nice mini session against their batsmen before lunch.

Some might want to get fancy and play spin early - but I would say we need to rattle them with a bit of speed and swing for half an hour. Bring the spin in later this afternoon. If we can get a wicket every 30 runs - then we'll be right in there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

Missed most of this session cause i was out somewhere, fuckin delighted at our 1st innings score.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 9, 2009)

I hate to say i told you so, but i told you Harmy would have been more threatening.  Broad and Anderson just cant intimidate batsmen. Yes they are good bowlers, but we need a bit of brute force here - and without Harmy we have not got it.


----------



## Santino (Jul 9, 2009)

Give Flintoff the first over after lunch, I reckon, before the batsmen have settled in.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 9, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Gillespie in 97 was a great bowler.. makes some interesting points and has a recent perspective on Australian cricket. Him and Blowers last night was good radio.
> 
> I'd rather listen to Gillespie, Chappell and Maxwell and get some Aussie voices than the none that are on sky. Dullness and golf clubs.



And he knows the Glamorgan ground having played there. I thought he was great on the radio yesterday.  He needed blowers alongside him to guide him, but really enjoyed listening to what he had to say.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

Wait n see what happens after lunch before judging.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 9, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> I hate to say i told you so, but i told you Harmy would have been more threatening.  Broad and Anderson just cant intimidate batsmen. Yes they are good bowlers, but we need a bit of brute force here - and without Harmy we have not got it.



Still not convinced.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

Would've loved it if harmison was in the team i must admit though.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 9, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> I hate to say i told you so, but i told you Harmy would have been more threatening.  Broad and Anderson just cant intimidate batsmen. Yes they are good bowlers, but we need a bit of brute force here - and without Harmy we have not got it.



Come on, we've only bowled 8 overs - it's hardly time to start making judgements is it?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Come on, we've only bowled 8 overs - it's hardly time to start making judgements is it?



Exactly.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 9, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Exactly.




Says yo-yo boy.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> Take ya pick



Cheers!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Says yo-yo boy.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 9, 2009)

Freddy's having a bowl at hughes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

c'mon freddy


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 9, 2009)

That's the way!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 9, 2009)

Great over that.


----------



## gabi (Jul 9, 2009)

Anyone got a working mediaplayer link?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 9, 2009)

93.3mph...ouch if that hits ya...


----------



## gabi (Jul 9, 2009)

gabi said:


> Anyone got a working mediaplayer link?



I found a good one. PM me if ya want it... working well.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 9, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> 93.3mph...ouch if that hits ya...



I've seen a 90mph ball in the nets at Headingley thanks to a bowling machine. It's horrendously quick, i think i read about 0.5 secs, although that seems a bit generous


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 9, 2009)

Got him!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 9, 2009)

90mph=40.2m/s

Pitch=22yards or allowing for crease and fact that you play ball down pitch say 19yards or 17.4 metres.

17.4/40.2 = .43 sec. This assumes that you can decide your shot at the moment of impact when in reality you have to decide much earlier!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

goodbye ya crap aussie


----------



## gabi (Jul 9, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> goodbye ya crap aussie





Good player imo. He'll score tons this series.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

gabi said:


> Good player imo. He'll score tons this series.



Its banter, don't take it seriously.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 9, 2009)

Woo hoo!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

nearly got him then


----------



## Idaho (Jul 9, 2009)

Piling on the pressure. Good for us this. Slowing down the runs and pressuring the batsmen. All the while the pitch and ball are drying and roughing and getting all the better for the spinners.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> 17.4/40.2 = .43 sec.


The time to react is very similar to a fast serve in mens tennis, obviously a different speed and distance.


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The time to react is very similar to a fast serve in mens tennis, obviously a different speed and distance.



And different pain.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 9, 2009)

mattie said:


> And different pain.



I batted for 20 overs the other week before realising i had no box on!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 9, 2009)

England need to put the lid on this run rate and create some pressure.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 9, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Come on, we've only bowled 8 overs - it's hardly time to start making judgements is it?



Can I say it now then? Not much seems to be happening?

eta - the silence is deafening in here. what are you waiting for? a wicket so that you can say we don't miss harmy. we are missing him at the moment!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope Anderson proves me wrong but i've never thought he is a test match quality bowler - at least not against the top opposition. I'm surprised he is still in the reckoning as others have been given far less chance than him. That said, he is capable of really good spells in between the averageness that he serves up....fingers crossed.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

Ever since the wicket its been a rather boring session tbh.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 9, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> eta - the silence is deafening in here. what are you waiting for? a wicket so that you can say we don't miss harmy. we are missing him at the moment!



You said play him to get Hughes out though didn't you? He wasn't needed for that. If he was bowling they may have been on 200 by now or simply fielding. The one thing he _may_ have offered us was provided by flintoff.


----------



## aylee (Jul 9, 2009)

137-1.  This is looking slightly ominous.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 9, 2009)

They just grind and grind and grind and grind. Absolute fucking nightmare to beat.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

No wonder they did shit in the 20/20 world cup.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 9, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> They just grind and grind and grind and grind. Absolute fucking nightmare to beat.



It's a 5 day game. Patience, persistance and planning...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

Close one...


----------



## Santino (Jul 9, 2009)

We've been here before, a huge early partnership, but they're only a couple of good overs away from England being back in charge. No need to press the panic button just yet.


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 9, 2009)

I already pressed the panic button, all that happened was I heard a distant toilet flush. So back to plan A.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2009)

any messages for teh team as i pass the ground shortly?

apart from 'ANYONE BUT ENGLAND, CUMMON AUSTRALIA' very loudly?


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2009)

ddraig said:


> any messages for teh team as i pass the ground shortly?
> 
> apart from 'ANYONE BUT ENGLAND, CUMMON AUSTRALIA' very loudly?



I can't even begin to explain why you're an idiot.  There's just not time.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 9, 2009)

Boring as fuck...


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 9, 2009)

Meanwhile, in the soiled underwear department:



Azertyioup said:


> Draw 2.72
> 
> Think I will lay some of that draw, result here imo.



Got to pray for an England collapse now, I suspect.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 9, 2009)

The Aussie cricket team must be the most boring team side in the world. There's something positively Germanic about their efficiently dull techniques.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 9, 2009)

If it were the England team we'd all be admiring the 'backs against the wall' spirit.

/Dunkirk


----------



## tarannau (Jul 9, 2009)

I fucking wouldn't. I'm used to the finer arts and cavalier spirit of the West Indies - ie no control and an ability to turn a dominant position into a rapidly collapsing loss.


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> I fucking wouldn't. I'm used to the finer arts and cavalier spirit of the West Indies - ie no control and an ability to turn a dominant position into a rapidly collapsing loss.



England usually manage at least some of that.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 9, 2009)

No team with Collingwood could ever be called cavalier.


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> No team with Collingwood could ever be called cavalier.



I dunno, dives around a lot.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, in the sense of an overeager and particularly stubborn ginger hamster. Cavalier failure.


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Yeah, in the sense of an overeager and particularly stubborn ginger hamster. Cavalier failure.



I was thinking a failed goalkeeper, but whatever.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 9, 2009)

mattie said:


> I was thinking a failed goalkeeper, but whatever.



Mike Hooper was a ginger goalkeeper.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2009)

mattie said:


> I can't even begin to explain why you're an idiot.  There's just not time.



no you don't have the intelligence and cricket is obviously more important to you than backing up wht you believe in.

you know i might even borrow a megaphone for tomorrow!

when you cunts call it the ECwB or refer to it as the England & Wales Cricket team then i'll reconsider, until then and whilst you ungratefull cunts moan about it being in Cardiff whilst enjoying our hospitality you can fuck off.


----------



## mattie (Jul 9, 2009)

ddraig said:


> no you don't have the intelligence and cricket is obviously more important to you than backing up wht you believe in.
> 
> you know i might even borrow a megaphone for tomorrow!
> 
> when you cunts call it the ECwB or refer to it as the England & Wales Cricket team then i'll reconsider, until then and whilst you ungratefull cunts moan about it being in Cardiff whilst enjoying our hospitality you can fuck off.



You've done it for me, ta muchly.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 9, 2009)

It's obligatory at this stage for Ddraig to make a ranting plank out of himself, dontcha know. You could virtually make an ITV4 programme out of some of his more daft contributions: 'When nationalism goes stupid' or something.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 9, 2009)

ddraig said:


> when you cunts call it the ECwB or refer to it as the England & Wales Cricket team then i'll reconsider, until then and whilst you ungratefull cunts moan about it being in Cardiff whilst enjoying our hospitality you can fuck off.



Oh dear


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, austrailia sure did make that day boring to watch in the end. Hope tmrws better.


----------



## gabi (Jul 9, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Well, austrailia sure did make that day boring to watch in the end. Hope tmrws better.



Yeh, damn them... Fucking up Sky, England's (and Wales ) party.

My money's on a draw too. The weather's gonna play a part, and taking a wicket on that 'pitch' is nigh on impossible.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Oh dear



Is it worth pointing out that there is a Welshman in the team?


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 9, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Meanwhile, in the soiled underwear department:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to pray for an England collapse now, I suspect.



Long way to go in this one, the last 6 draw lays I have done(SA V Aus x3,Eng v WI X2 SL V Pak x1) have worked, just when you think it's a draw it goes the other way.

But yes the pitch has surprised me a bit.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 9, 2009)

The weather may surprise you as well on Saturday.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 9, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The weather may surprise you as well on Saturday.



Juice up the wicket hopefully.  Nah your right it does look dodgy, should have waited a bit before laying at 2.7, hindsight is a wonderful thing, but I  have lost count of the amount of times a Test match looks like been a draw and it does not happen, it is very dangerous backing the draw at odds on after just 2 days play.

Good chance of it at least trading above the 2.7 at some point.


----------



## Lakina (Jul 9, 2009)

Whatever way you look at it, things look grim for England.  The Australians demonstrated today that they could deal with anything England could throw at them.  Unlike England, their Batsmen buckle down and play safe yet effective cricket.  Kevin Pietersen should take note.  England, on the other hand, showed a complete lack of inspiration as bowlers, with a range running from weak to hopeless.  The Australians may not be exciting, but at this rate they will win the first Test.


----------



## badlands (Jul 9, 2009)

On the plus side my fantasy cricket team is doing rather well


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 9, 2009)

Lakina said:


> Whatever way you look at it, things look grim for England.  The Australians demonstrated today that they could deal with anything England could throw at them.  Unlike England, their Batsmen buckle down and play safe yet effective cricket.  Kevin Pietersen should take note.  England, on the other hand, showed a complete lack of inspiration as bowlers, with a range running from weak to hopeless.  The Australians may not be exciting, but at this rate they will win the first Test.




Agreed if they get a decent lead which looks likely, then take early wickets panic will set in, lets say a 150 run lead by Lunch day 4, then England 80/3 at Tea, draw will look a long way off, depends how much rain there is and whether the time lost can be made up, but rain helps bowlers as a rule.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 9, 2009)

1927 said:


> Is it worth pointing out that there is a Welshman in the team?



I doubt it.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2009)

tarannau said:


> It's obligatory at this stage for Ddraig to make a ranting plank out of himself, dontcha know. You could virtually make an ITV4 programme out of some of his more daft contributions: 'When nationalism goes stupid' or something.



shut it thunder boy 

had to re route on way home 
safer shouting ABE across the river tho


----------



## llion (Jul 9, 2009)

Well done Australia. England look very weak to me. Anderson's hopeless. Broad not much better. Panesar's lost it. Take away Pietersen and Flintoff and they're a very average side. Ponting is still a cut above anyone on either side. Having said that, Anderson will probably take a hat-trick tomorrow, Broad will get a ton in the second innings and Panesar will skittle them in the second innings!!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 9, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> You said play him to get Hughes out though didn't you? He wasn't needed for that. If he was bowling they may have been on 200 by now or simply fielding. The one thing he _may_ have offered us was provided by flintoff.



may have been on 200? - id settle for them being on 200 now! fair play Ponting and Katich have given us a lesson in how to play test cricket. Was lucky enough to be there this afternoon and it was amazing how easy the batsmen made it look. No dramas, no chances, no rush. Just play the ball along the floor and accumulate runs. It was a class show.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 10, 2009)

Lakina said:


> Whatever way you look at it, things look grim for England.  The Australians demonstrated today that they could deal with anything England could throw at them.  Unlike England, their Batsmen buckle down and play safe yet effective cricket.  Kevin Pietersen should take note.  England, on the other hand, showed a complete lack of inspiration as bowlers, with a range running from weak to hopeless.  The Australians may not be exciting, but at this rate they will win the first Test.



I thought they bowled alright on a flat pitch to two very good batsmen. 
All this talk of Australia being able to take anything England can throw at them and it looking grim for England is very premature.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 10, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> I thought they bowled alright on a flat pitch to two very good batsmen.
> All this talk of Australia being able to take anything England can throw at them and it looking grim for England is very premature.



premature? 25o for 1 and not looking in any trouble. Hardly premature.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 10, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> premature? 25o for 1 and not looking in any trouble. Hardly premature.



Absolutely it's premature. It's a 5 day test (and while we're at it a 5 test series) and they've had 2 good batting sessions.
If it turns or swings today it could be an entirely different story.
England are still 180 runs ahead in the first innings - on balance Australia are ahead because of wickets in hand, but it's not as clear cut as some are making out.

A lot of people on this thread don't seem to have the temperament for test cricket.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> may have been on 200? - id settle for them being on 200 now! fair play Ponting and Katich have given us a lesson in how to play test cricket. Was lucky enough to be there this afternoon and it was amazing how easy the batsmen made it look. No dramas, no chances, no rush. Just play the ball along the floor and accumulate runs. It was a class show.



They were on 120 when i said that - they could be on 300 now if harmison was having one of his days! Agree about the batting, you'd think KP wouldn't need lesson like that as well -but if he doesn - there it is.

In test cricket it takes is a couple of good seesions to turn things on their head though.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 10, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Absolutely it's premature. It's a 5 day test (and while we're at it a 5 test series) and they've had 2 good batting sessions.
> If it turns or swings today it could be an entirely different story.
> England are still 180 runs ahead in the first innings - on balance Australia are ahead because of wickets in hand, but it's not as clear cut as some are making out.
> 
> A lot of people on this thread don't seem to have the temperament for test cricket.



I would suggest that England dont have the temperament for test cricket.  At leat the Aussies had the deceny to be rubbish at 2020 and can say they are concentrating on the test version.  We / England are falling between the 2 version and not mastering either. 

I really hope i have to eat my words - but i cant for the life of me think where our wickets are going to come from today. Our boling 'unit' did not look capable of making inroads - so lets hope someone has doctored the pitch overnight or its going to be a long day.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 10, 2009)

I still maintain they bowled alright on a flat pitch with little help from the conditions to two very good batsmen.


----------



## badlands (Jul 10, 2009)

As Boycott constantly says, always add two wickets on to the score to get a truer picture of the state of play.

Of course this argument fails somewhat when there are 8 actual wickets down.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2009)

I think we bowled well 40% of the time. The thing about test matches is they are a test of consistency and temprament most of all. It's no good bowling 3 good balls, 3 average balls, getting a maiden, then getting frustrated that you haven't got a wicket yet and bowling a couple of loose ones and giving the batsmen boundaries.

I was hoping for some cloud cover and humidity this morning - but looks like we have picked the only 5 dry days that South Wales gets every year (I lived there for 6 months and it rained EVERY DAY. EVERY SINGLE FUCKING DAY. WITHOUT FUCKING FAIL...)


----------



## badlands (Jul 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I think we bowled well 40% of the time. The thing about test matches is they are a test of consistency and temprament most of all. It's no good bowling 3 good balls, 3 average balls, getting a maiden, then getting frustrated that you haven't got a wicket yet and bowling a couple of loose ones and giving the batsmen boundaries.
> 
> I was hoping for some cloud cover and humidity this morning - but looks like we have picked the only 5 dry days that South Wales gets every year (I lived there for 6 months and it rained EVERY DAY. EVERY SINGLE FUCKING DAY. WITHOUT FUCKING FAIL...)



Did you live here from Oct to March?

Cos if you didn't I don't believe you.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2009)

badlands said:


> Did you live here from Oct to March?
> 
> Cos if you didn't I don't believe you.



Sept 1992 to Feb 1993 - Rhoddha valley


----------



## kabbes (Jul 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Sept 1992 to Feb 1993 - Rhoddha valley


That was the frickin' WINTER, you eejit.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I think we bowled well 40% of the time. The thing about test matches is they are a test of consistency and temprament most of all. It's no good bowling 3 good balls, 3 average balls, getting a maiden, then getting frustrated that you haven't got a wicket yet and bowling a couple of loose ones and giving the batsmen boundaries.


Thing is, Otis Gibson knows this full well. Strauss also seems very reluctant to bowl the spinners in tandem. His faith in Broad after lunch was mystifying.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> That was the frickin' WINTER, you eejit.


 It got dark much too early for a full day's play too.


----------



## badlands (Jul 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Sept 1992 to Feb 1993 - Rhoddha valley



Ouch. 

The rain comes hurtling down the valley and lashes straight in to your face.

Really, really unpleasant.

I believe you now.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Otis Gibson played his first 1st class match with Malcolm Marshall. In his first over, he bowled a dot ball first up. Marshall was standing at mid-on or mid-off and Gibson asked him where he thought he should bowl next. Marshall's reply was to do the same thing again. After every ball of that over, the young Gibson was itching to try something different to get a wicket. Marshall got him to bowl six good balls just outside off. The over was a maiden.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 10, 2009)

tarannau said:


> It's obligatory at this stage for Ddraig to make a ranting plank out of himself, dontcha know. You could virtually make an ITV4 programme out of some of his more daft contributions: 'When nationalism goes stupid' or something.



lol a lot.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Why is Broad bowling?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Santino (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Why is Broad bowling?


Saving Jimmy and Freddie for the new ball I imagine.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Santino said:


> Saving Jimmy and Freddie for the new ball I imagine.


By which time they'll be nicely in. First over the day should be your bowler most likely, new ball due or no. 

I'm constantly being disappointed by Strauss as a caption. He seems utterly lacking in nous.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 10, 2009)

It would've be a waste of time using flintoff/anderson with that ball first up, especially flintoff becuase we don't want to use him for long spells  if we can help it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

History doesn't support that assertion - go back and look at how many not-out batsmen overnight get out without adding to their score the next morning. The first three to four overs of a day are absolutely crucial, regardless of the state of the ball.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

Right, here we go.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Santino (Jul 10, 2009)

Sing when you're swinging


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 10, 2009)

At last!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 10, 2009)

bout fuckin time


----------



## kabbes (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm constantly being disappointed by Strauss as a *caption*.


lol


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Odds on a duck for Hussey?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2009)

As long as the rest of them collapse for 50 runs - we'll be well in.

You Aussie batsmen - imagine you're English!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> lol


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Santino (Jul 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> As long as the rest of them collapse for 50 runs - we'll be well in.
> 
> You Aussie batsmen - imagine you're English!



Remember the Oval in 2005:

J L Langer    105 
M L Hayden  138 
R T Ponting   35 
D R Martyn   10 
M J Clarke    25 
S M Katich    1 
A C Gilchrist  23
S K Warne    0 
B Lee           6
G D McGrath  0 
S W Tait       1


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 10, 2009)

Meanwhile England's women are destroying Australia http://www.cricinfo.com/england/engine/current/match/383288.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 10, 2009)

That's more like it!


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Get in!!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh yes...  Hussey gone.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

scored three more than I thought he would. Hope the Aussies keep picking Hussey.


----------



## Santino (Jul 10, 2009)

Ohh yesssss


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

Never looked comfortable. Maybe right to keep them for the new ball.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 10, 2009)

I had my hair done like Jimmy Anderson's way back when  He was dead young then!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Meanwhile England's women are destroying Australia http://www.cricinfo.com/england/engine/current/match/383288.html



The women's team are so far ahead of the rest of the world. They should do a tour against some 2nd/3rd stream men's teams.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Never looked comfortable. Maybe right to keep them for the new ball.



Yup.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 10, 2009)

There we go, Anderson has one of his shit hot spells.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 10, 2009)

Quack quack clarke, quack quack....?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> The women's team are so far ahead of the rest of the world. They should do a tour against some 2nd/3rd stream men's teams.



Plus Holly Colvin is cute as a button.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

I hate to be negative, but the difference between now and 2005 is that the pressure will be relieved when these two come off.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I hate to be negative, but the difference between now and 2005 is that the pressure will be relieved when these two come off.



Yeah it's true. But we had to field two spinners this match.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

What pressure?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh yes!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 10, 2009)

bowled him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lakina (Jul 10, 2009)

Ponting 150 - not much hope for England now.

Oh - spoke too soon?


----------



## Santino (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Lakina said:


> Ponting 150 - not much hope for England now.
> 
> Oh - spoke too soon?


Waaaaaaaay too soon. They're still over 100 behind, remember.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2009)

This is when we need the spinners to step up and take a brace of wickets each.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's Broad to relieve the pressure.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone got a good stream?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

Quite happy with that session - could have lost the game in that one.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 10, 2009)

Max Boyce is on form on TMS


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Quite happy with that session - could have lost the game in that one.



Aye, game on now, aslong as the weathers the same tmrw.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

If Stuart Broad is the third best fast bowler in England, county cricket much be in an incredibly sorry state.

But Strauss will bowl him for a full spell anyway. Does Strauss do any thinking on his feet at all?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2009)

Broad is a better bowler on a worse wicket.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Broad is a better bowler on a worse wicket.


Who isn't?

And before the match, we knew it would be a good batting track. I don't understand the loyalty to Broad at all.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 10, 2009)

regretting not including either of the Durham form players now?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

One of them.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Broad is shown loyalty where others aren't. Hoggard had, what, two bad games before he was dropped for ever? And if he got the nod for this match on the basis of his batting, England deserve to lose.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Who isn't?
> 
> And before the match, we knew it would be a good batting track. I don't understand the loyalty to Broad at all.



Probably because he is a young player still developing his game, who is a prmosing batsmen too.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Probably because he is a young player still developing his game, who is a prmosing batsmen too.


There is a place for young players developing their game.

It is called County Cricket.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> There is a place for young players developing their game.
> 
> It is called County Cricket.



There's a place for miserable whingers too - Headingly.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> There's a place for miserable whingers too - Headingly.


How is stating the opinion that Broad should not be playing whinging?

They're making exactly the same mistake they made before with Anderson - throwing a young bowler into Test cricket before he's finished learning. Fine if he's a borderline genius or has extreme pace, but otherwise folly.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 10, 2009)

Colly


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

Bring Caddick Back


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Bring Caddick Back


Might as bloody well.

are you a Somerset or Gloucestershire man, I can't remember.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

Somerset


----------



## kabbes (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Bring Caddick Back


Bloody hell, who's next?  Ronny Irani?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Seen Caddick bowl this year?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 10, 2009)

No, I have to admit that I have not.  Has he been bowling well?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Bloody hell, who's next?  Ronny Irani?


Difference is Ronny Irani at his best was crap.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> No, I have to admit that I have not.  Has he been bowling well?


Dunno. I was asking Butchers. To my shame I haven't been to a county championship match for 20 years.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn it. Just been out for an hour & those two are still there.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Seen Caddick bowl this year?



He's only played one game - the glorious run-chase of 476 last week in less than one day. No wickets, was unlucky on day 1 and 3 apparently. He''s been playing for Clevedon (local town side).


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

He's playing today, but hasn't had a bowl yet.


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2009)

They didn't pick him for the Twenty20 when I went.

eta:  For reasons given above.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

Which he tends not to do when we're batting.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Which he tends not to do when we're batting.


Lazy fucker.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

mattie said:


> They didn't pick him for the Twenty20 when I went.



The grlorious escape friday two weeks ago? I wouldn't either. Great game. Not been up there for years.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Difference is Ronny Irani at his best was crap.


He was better than Mark Ealham.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

kabbes said:


> He was better than Mark Ealham.




High praise indeed.


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> The grlorious escape friday two weeks ago? I wouldn't either. Great game. Not been up there for years.



That's the one.  Was in the beer queue when Tresco went, gave up hope around that time.  

Great knock though, made it look easy.

Full coverage (I think) here, btw:
http://www.apnicommunity.com/official-cricket-forums/121181-somerset-v-gloucestershire-twenty20-cup-2009-full-highlights-vhq.html


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

mattie said:


> That's the one.  Was in the beer queue when Tresco went, gave up hope around that time.
> 
> Great knock though, made it look easy.
> 
> ...



That beer que was ridiculous, i was in on plenty of time and still missed the first 5 overs.

edit ta for the vid as well, great stuff


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Meanwhile, back at Cardiff, and England are in deep shit now.


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> That beer que was ridiculous, i was in on plenty of time and still missed the first 5 overs.



They've been doing it for how many years, still can't sort it - we were queueing for just under an hour.

It was a shitty pint as well.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Meanwhile, back at Cardiff, and England are in deep shit now.



I think ill keep trotting out my 'i told you we would miss Harmy' line every time the Aussies reach a new milestone, up until they declare when they get past 700.  Totally benign bowling unit at the moment.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 10, 2009)

Bring in Saj!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

Stupid welsh wicket


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Bring in Saj!


I'd much have preferred him to Broad. Seriously.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 10, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Bring in Saj!



bring in that lad who played one test last year. he had wheels.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Stupid welsh wicket


Stupid England batsmen for not showing enough application.


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2009)

No mention of sidey then?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Stupid welsh wicket



...That the Aussies managed to take 10 wickets on with only one front line spinner...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Cricinfo sum it up for me:



> Andrew Strauss is looking like a man without a plan here, or a man without a plan B.



Shit captain is shit.


----------



## g force (Jul 10, 2009)

mattie said:


> No mention of sidey then?



Yeah what England need is Sideshow Bob and his trundlers...I think not.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

g force said:


> Yeah what England need is Sideshow Bob and his trundlers...I think not.


Even he'd be better than Broad. At least he'd bowl a consistent line and length and keep the scoring down.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Stupid welsh wicket



 anti-english wicket


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 10, 2009)

There not here to lose, are they.

England: 85.0
Australis: 3.25
Draw: 1.45


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

Can you take your money out of this temple please?


----------



## Santino (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Cricinfo sum it up for me:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit captain is shit.



Give him a fucking chance.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Santino said:


> Give him a fucking chance.


He was shit in the West Indies too.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Can you take your money out of this temple please?


Yes: 99.0
No: 1.01


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Just 29 overs to go till the third new ball.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

Yet another England caption who doesn't trust his spinners to bowl in tandem for any length of time. WTF is bowling Collingwood achieving?


----------



## Santino (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yet another England caption who doesn't trust his spinners to bowl in tandem for any length of time. WTF is bowling Collingwood achieving?


Who was the last England captain to _have_ two spinners?


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yet another England caption who doesn't trust his spinners to bowl in tandem for any length of time. WTF is bowling Collingwood achieving?



About as much as bowling Swann was, if we're honest.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yet another England caption who doesn't trust his spinners to bowl in tandem for any length of time. WTF is bowling Collingwood achieving?



nuggety medium pace. might snatch a wicket....


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

England are being given a hard lesson about how to bat on a slow flat pitch.


----------



## Santino (Jul 10, 2009)

mattie said:


> About as much as bowling Swann was, if we're honest.


Yeah, Swann didn't look too clever earlier. Because he's the 'senior' spinner now it's easy to forget that he's got much less Test experience than Panesar. He should improve a lot as the match and the series progress.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh its raining, i bet it snows soon there.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

They might have caught what we had at taunton earlier- lasted about an hour.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> nuggety medium pace. might snatch a wicket....


He's kept them quiet at least.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 10, 2009)

proper rain!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

ddraig said:


> proper rain!



proper welsh rain - don't want english men drinking your water from their lips do you? or do you?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> proper welsh rain - don't want english men drinking your water from their lips do you? or do you?


Already do.

Birmingham gets first dibs on the best Welsh water.


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Already do.
> 
> Birmingham gets first dibs on the best Welsh water.



I bet they piss in it first.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

mattie said:


> I bet they piss in it first.


I believe they do, yes. Brummies are a queer bunch.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> England are being given a hard lesson about how to bat on a slow flat pitch.



It's true.

I had a horrible feeling this might happen. It has happened so often with England batting first and getting what we falsely believed was a good total.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 10, 2009)

OK, lesson learnt - draw.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 10, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> proper welsh rain - don't want english men drinking your water from their lips do you? or do you?



the fuckers get a pass till tomorrow


----------



## ddraig (Jul 10, 2009)

meh! gone to a drizzle now


----------



## mattie (Jul 10, 2009)

So, is the recent rain going to help the ball move about a bit, or am I grasping at straws?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 10, 2009)

mattie said:


> So, is the recent rain going to help the ball move about a bit, or am I grasping at straws?


The ball will get wet on the outfield and soften up even more.


----------



## mhwfc (Jul 11, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Stupid welsh wicket



It was a livelier pitch earlier in the summer, presumably the ECB thought it wouldn't match their exacting standards of ensuring 5 days worth of hospitality revenue so marked it as poor 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/counties/glamorgan/8053064.stm


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 11, 2009)

Rain predicted on Thursday lunchtime for this afternoon - might not be far off.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> It was a livelier pitch earlier in the summer, presumably the ECB thought it wouldn't match their exacting standards of ensuring 5 days worth of hospitality revenue so marked it as poor
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/counties/glamorgan/8053064.stm



Least it ain't chester le street. Soon to be home of the first ever one day test.

(i wasn''t being serious about the wicket btw)


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2009)

There's the 900 up.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 11, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> It was a livelier pitch earlier in the summer, presumably the ECB thought it wouldn't match their exacting standards of ensuring 5 days worth of hospitality revenue so marked it as poor
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/counties/glamorgan/8053064.stm



Yeah, i remember that. There was a massive furore down these parts over that. Maynard said the ECB had hugely overreacted, which they probably had. It would have certainly made for a more intersting game had they left it be. Its probably why they thought it would spin so much and picked 2 spinners for this game, but making the pitch 'safer' has made that decision look ill advised.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

So, which England bowler has sage Strauss used more than any other then?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 11, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So, which England bowler has sage Strauss used more than any other then?



Without looking at the stats, Id wager a bet on Broad - who has also been our most ineffective bowler. Genius captaincy if he has.  On a side note i cant believe how lethargic england have looked since they come out this morning.  Anderson not being behind the stumps for the run out was unforgivable.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like its gonna rain later for sure over there, can't wait for it tbh, sooner this ends in a draw,the better, the way this is going.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 11, 2009)

OK stream here, if anyone needs it

http://www.ooxtv.com/p2p3.php (internet explorer)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

I really, really wouldn't bet on a draw yet. Aus are 100 ahead with the power to add a lot more. England could be facing batting a whole day to save the game. There's lots more work to be done to secure the draw yet.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Looks like its gonna rain later for sure over there, can't wait for it tbh, sooner this ends in a draw,the better, the way this is going.



the black clouds are indeed gathering...

is that the only way engelund can get anything by relying on weather intervention? and that's 'good'? rather than winning fair n square through sportsmanship wotwot  typical again


----------



## mattie (Jul 11, 2009)

New ball taken, 10 of the over.  Nice.

I'm never sure with cricinfo BBB, but it seems that there have been a few false shots and appeals - or are the crims as secure as I thought they looked last night?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm not watching it but they must be due to push on now. Get what they can on the board asap and have a go at England.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> the black clouds are indeed gathering...
> 
> is that the only way engelund can get anything by relying on weather intervention? and that's 'good'? rather than winning fair n square through sportsmanship wotwot  typical again



Different matches go different ways and this has turned out this way mainly cause of the pitch i think,i still feel we could bat enough to get a draw, just rather bored with the way austrailia have played. But I know that's not their concern.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jul 11, 2009)

mattie said:


> New ball taken, 10 of the over.  Nice.
> 
> I'm never sure with cricinfo BBB, but it seems that there have been a few false shots and appeals - or are the crims as secure as I thought they looked last night?



Radio said Swann was getting a couple of things to happen.

But it's been 3 full sessions now and they've taken 1 wicket. Better start a rain dance I reckon


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

Think its safe to say there will be a few more wickets falling in the lords test.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Different matches go different ways and this has turned out this way mainly cause of the pitch i think,i still feel we could bat enough to get a draw, just rather bored with the way austrailia have played. But I know that's not their concern.



ah so it's the pitch's fault! of course


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> ah so it's the pitch's fault! of course



If you look at the way both innings have gone, then you can read something into the pitch sometimes.

But anyway, why are you being such an arsehole to the english? This is why wales shouldn't have a test match, but money talks bullshit walks,eh.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> ah so it's the pitch's fault! of course



Give it a rest BNP boy.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 11, 2009)

There was a passgae of play where the ball span, Swann had 4 close in but Monty had no-one. Looks like the batters should all have pushed on. It looks the sort of match where Bell would have made runs, slow pitch, average attack.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Give it a rest BNP boy.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> If you look at the way both innings have gone, then you can read something into the pitch sometimes.
> .


Australia managed to bowl England out on it in three and a half sessions. If you look at the way both innings have gone, you can read something into the way the teams have played sometimes.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Australia managed to bowl England out on it in three and a half sessions. If you look at the way both innings have gone, you can read something into the way the teams have played sometimes.



I think a fair few of the english got themselves out through lazy casual shot selection. The aussies very rarely do stuff like that in test cricket.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

Don't like the sour grapes here. If Australia manage to force a result, this will have been a good pitch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Australia managed to bowl England out on it in three and a half sessions. If you look at the way both innings have gone, you can read something into the way the teams have played sometimes.



A lot of our batsman got themselves out though. KP for example.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I think a fair few of the english got themselves out through lazy casual shot selection. The aussies very rarely do stuff like that in test cricket.



Ooh, beat me to it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I think a fair few of the english got themselves out through lazy casual shot selection. The aussies very rarely do stuff like that in test cricket.


Yep. Do that again in the second innings and England still may well lose. 

And despite the slowness of the pitch, Aus are scoring at 3.5 per over. I think people are spoiled nowadays. It's not so long ago that 250 in 90 overs was par for the course.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 11, 2009)

Well you can hardly blame the pitch for that, can you.

Equally you can't blame the groundstaff for the lamentable way that Swann and (less so) Panesar are playing. When there's so little pressure and so many loose options it's no wonder the score's stacking up. England's bowlers should be showing more than this.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> A lot of our batsman got themselves out though. KP for example.


This is precisely my point. The better team is winning.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yep. Do that again in the second innings and England still may well lose.
> 
> And despite the slowness of the pitch, Aus are scoring at 3.5 per over. I think people are spoiled nowadays. It's not so long ago that 250 in 90 overs was par for the course.



Think 20/20 may have changed all that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Well you can hardly blame the pitch for that, can you.
> 
> Equally you can't blame the groundstaff for the lamentable way that Swann and (less so) Panesar are playing. When there's so little pressure and so many loose options it's no wonder the score's stacking up. England's bowlers should be showing more than this.


Absolutely right. And Broad has been very disappointing too. England should at some point in this innings have been able to bowl a long spell of tight spin from both ends.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Think 20/20 may have changed all that.


No. The Australia test team changed it a decade or so ago under Steve Waugh.

But they score quickly while still playing properly. That is what has been so mightily impressive about Australia over the years.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> This is precisely my point. The better team is winning.



Only cause they don't get themselves out. Not denying they've batted better and our bowling has been below par, though. Just think the pitch has had too big a say in it all, if we concentrated more we could've got to 550 or something. Our lack of concentration was our downfall.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> the black clouds are indeed gathering...
> 
> is that the only way engelund can get anything by relying on weather intervention? and that's 'good'? rather than winning fair n square through sportsmanship wotwot  typical again



Too right! I'm not proud. We built an empire on moral flexibility and oppotunism 



ddraig said:


> ah so it's the pitch's fault! of course



It is a dull pitch - but the situation is the fault of the England batsmen. We all thought "wow, even the tail-enders are getting runs, we must be good". When in fact we should have been saying "look, even the tail-enders are scoring on this track wtf is wrong with our specialist batsmen?"


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

We'll see how dull the pitch is when England have to bat again.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

Pietersen epitomises England's problem. If Australia were given the chance to pick Pietersen I seriously suspect that they might say no thanks. He'd probably get in ahead of Hussey now, but I'd take all the other Aus top six before him. He's really not as good as he thinks he is.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Pietersen epitomises England's problem. If Australia were given the chance to pick Pietersen I seriously suspect that they might say no thanks. He'd probably get in ahead of Hussey now, but I'd take all the other Aus top six before him. He's really not as good as he thinks he is.



He is good, but could be much much better. I think they would choose him over hussey and it wouldn't seem as big a problem if he fucked up sometimes as the others would score loads anyway.


----------



## mattie (Jul 11, 2009)

Pietersen is very, very good, the problem is - pound-for-pound - the crims are better.  Mostly down to attitude, it seems to me - not convinced by North's technique but he's got two excellent scores in a handful of high-pressure tests (c.f. Bell)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

This year, Pietersen has been very, very ordinary.

What bothers me about him is not so much that he plays the odd stupid shot when he's in, but that he tries to justify it afterwards. It makes him sound like a prima donna arse.


----------



## mattie (Jul 11, 2009)

Edged and short.  bah.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

If it doesn't rain, England are going to lose this.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2009)

lazy bitter unsporting engrish fans already lashing out and making excuses.
true to form then!

grow up or back the fuck off butchers, not going to rise to your slur, looks like you got lapdog trippy licking your behind anyways.

does this inconvenience finish today or tomorrow?
ta


----------



## irishshapes (Jul 11, 2009)

what happens now? do the Aussies need to declare today? will it finish in a draw?

(don't know loads about cricket)


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 11, 2009)

650-5!?!?  Fuck me! Don't most teams declare by now? It's only a draw if both teams don't finish their innings isn't it? i'm not overly up on cricket as you can probably tell.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 11, 2009)

irishshapes said:


> what happens now? do the Aussies need to declare today? will it finish in a draw?
> 
> (don't know loads about cricket)



I'm sure someone will help us out


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> lazy bitter unsporting engrish fans already lashing out and making excuses.
> true to form then!
> 
> grow up or back the fuck off butchers, not going to rise to your slur, looks like you got lapdog trippy licking your behind anyways.
> ...



Christ, fuck the fuck off will you, you sad little wanker


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Christ, fuck the fuck off will you, you sad little wanker



Well said.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

wowzers, we got a wicket, aussies finally declare


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Christ, fuck the fuck off will you, you sad little wanker


what's it to you? all sad that you've basically lost? or just sad in general?


TrippyLondoner said:


> Well said.


awww, standing behind the big boys again? bless


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> If you look at the way both innings have gone, then you can read something into the pitch sometimes.
> 
> But anyway, why are you being such an arsehole to the english? This is why wales shouldn't have a test match, but money talks bullshit walks,eh.



So Ddraig spouts off a bit and that is a reason for us not to get a test match, grow up ffs. We have as much right to a test match as any other county in England. So Old Trafford have been staging them for 128 years or whatever it is, fine we'll have a few more then please before you get another one as we have a bit of catching up to do


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

Right, after the light relief, the contest starts again in earnest.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2009)

Long time to bat  - not very confident.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> what's it to you? all sad that you've basically lost? or just sad in general?
> 
> awww, standing behind the big boys again? bless




Grow up, your little cheap shots are boring and childish as fuck.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> what's it to you? all sad that you've basically lost? or just sad in general?



You are making such an absolute cunt of yourself here. 
That's what you should be feeling sad about, tbh.

Aaaanyway.....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyway, back to what matters. We need to learn from what the aussies did and try and bat the next day and a bit without worrying too much about other things.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 11, 2009)

Ahem. Back to the cricket.

This is a true test of character now. Pitch isnt doing much - still - but it will tommorrow. Nerves will decide the outcome....

Just hope our top order have learnt from the 1st innings and dont give away their wkts cheaply.......


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Just hope our top order have learnt from the 1st innings and dont give away their wkts cheaply.......



Aye.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

Damnit.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Bollocks.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 11, 2009)

Goodbye the draw ? Hope so...


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm just loving the fact that in Wales, the land of rain, it wont rain when ya want it to!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

Might be raining now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes, covers coming on, hopefully continues after tea so we can atleast get some rest for tmrw after bowling/fielding for so long


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 11, 2009)

I think they will need the rain to get out of this one, long way to go in this one be a 100+ overs day tomorrow.


----------



## Lakina (Jul 11, 2009)

<performing rain dance in living room>


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

looks like it could rain here to


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

I support England, but I would rather they lose than be saved by the rain. A test match is five days long, and a draw should be earned.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I support England, but I would rather they lose than be saved by the rain. A test match is five days long, and a draw should be earned.



That's cricket for you though, the rain can work for both sides on different occasions. Can't control the weather.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 11, 2009)

The Aussies will win this by lunchtime tomorrow.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That's cricket for you though, the rain can work for both sides on different occasions. Can't control the weather.


Of course. But for any given match, whatever the teams, I would wish for five full days of play. That's the test - to score enough runs and take 20 wickets in five days. If you can't do that, the other team has earned a draw. I disliked all this wishing for rain at the Oval last time, and I dislike it now. Maybe we could just win one match then have a monsoon wash out the rest of the series? Not for me. I want to see cricket, and I want to see a five day test match played out over five days.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Of course. But for any given match, whatever the teams, I would wish for five full days of play. That's the test - to score enough runs and take 20 wickets in five days. If you can't do that, the other team has earned a draw. I disliked all this wishing for rain at the Oval last time, and I dislike it now. Maybe we could just win one match then have a monsoon wash out the rest of the series? Not for me. I want to see cricket, and I want to see a five day test match played out over five days.



That's fair enough, but we both know that's not always the case, the aussies would take the rain if they were in our position, so so will we.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 11, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I support England, but I would rather they lose than be saved by the rain. A test match is five days long, and a draw should be earned.



I feel the same too. To salvage a draw through sheer bloodymindedness and solid technique would represent a small victory of sorts. And taking a draw into the 2nd test at Lords next week would be great. However...............

Re: 2nd test. Any changes? One of the spinners was always gonna drop out anyway. Can Harmy be relied on?

Edit to add - Harmison has taken 5 for 60 off 25 overs v Yorkshire at Headingly. Hhmmm


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> I feel the same too. To salvage a draw through sheer bloodymindedness and solid technique would represent a small victory of sorts. And taking a draw into the 2nd test at Lords next week would be great. However...............
> 
> Re: 2nd test. Any changes? One of the spinners was always gonna drop out anyway. Can Harmy be relied on?
> 
> Edit to add - Harmison has taken 5 for 60 off 25 overs v Yorkshire at Headingly. Hhmmm


Onions is very unlucky not to have played. I'd go with him. Harmison....Hmmm as you say. If England were a strong team they would jettison Harmison for good. 

One thing's for sure: if Broad plays in the next test, Australia will be very pleased indeed.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 11, 2009)

Broads a strange one, plays well in ODI's but doesn't seem to have quite got the hang of five day cricket, were it not for his batting he would be nowhere near the team.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

He is, quite simply, not good enough. He should be sent back to county cricket and told he won't even be considered for another test for a year. County cricket is where bowlers should learn their skills.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> So Ddraig spouts off a bit and that is a reason for us not to get a test match, grow up ffs. We have as much right to a test match as any other county in England. So Old Trafford have been staging them for 128 years or whatever it is, fine we'll have a few more then please before you get another one as we have a bit of catching up to do



Yeah, please dont assume we all feel the same as Ddraig.  I am 100% welsh and chuffed we have the Test. I think its great for the game in Wales and i hope that most fans that have attented this week will think that the Welsh hospitality has been great and the atmosphere good, despite England playing so terrribly.  For some reason Draig thinks that cricket is a sport of the elite classes which somehome rubs up his socialist sensibilities. I play every week in Wales and would point out that it is played by everybody - there is no class issue. I think it also upsets him that Wales and England are one team - this goes against his Welsh nationlism. Its quite sad really, but please believe me when i say that the majority of Wales are more than happy to welcome the etst match here and dont care if its called England - its only a name for god sake! 

I just wish that Glamorgan had been allowed by the ECB to prepare a better, more exciting pitch.

ETA - The forecast for tommorrow is meant to be good and i heard that tickets were availabke for £25 on the day. It should definately be worth a visit to see a result tommorrow. No way can i see us batting out for a draw. I just dont think we have got the ability to do it. And it will be interesting to see if Australia's so called poorer spinners manage to get anything out the pitch - the flack that Swann and Panesar get if the Aussies manage it will be huge!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> Yeah, please dont assume we all feel the same as Ddraig.  I am 100% welsh and chuffed we have the Test. I think its great for the game in Wales and i hope that most fans that have attented this week will think that the Welsh hospitality has been great and the atmosphere good, despite England playing so terrribly.  For some reason Draig thinks that cricket is a sport of the elite classes which somehome rubs up his socialist sensibilities. I play every week in Wales and would point out that it is played by everybody - there is no class issue. I think it also upsets him that Wales and England are one team - this goes against his Welsh nationlism. Its quite sad really, but please believe me when i say that the majority of Wales are more than happy to welcome the etst match here and dont care if its called England - its only a name for god sake!
> 
> I just wish that Glamorgan had been allowed by the ECB to prepare a better, more exciting pitch.
> 
> ETA - The forecast for tommorrow is meant to be good and i heard that tickets were availabke for £25 on the day. It should definately be worth a visit to see a result tommorrow. No way can i see us batting out for a draw. I just dont think we have got the ability to do it. And it will be interesting to see if Australia's so called poorer spinners manage to get anything out the pitch - the flack that Swann and Panesar get if the Aussies manage it will be huge!



 so you speak for Wales now???
so you have no probs with it being the Engrish and Wales Cricket board but always reffered to as Englund???
did you sing god save the queen as well?
are the gloves back on then apologist royalist? think you need a new cap, the one you're wearing looks all doffed out!
tit


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

£25?

Up to 2005 the final day never cost more than a tenner.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> so you speak for Wales now???
> so you have no probs with it being the Engrish and Wales Cricket board but always reffered to as Englund???
> did you sing god save the queen as well?
> are the gloves back on then apologist royalist? think you need a new cap, the one you're wearing looks all doffed out!
> tit



Ddraig in fairness I think that most cricket fans in Wales, if not all, would agree with WWW on this.

A test match in Wales is something to be celebrated not used as a tool for cheap point scoring and nationalist banner waving. It's attitudes like yours that are more likley to mean we never see Engalnd play in Wales again. Although the first day debacle of draping the wlesh flag over all proceedings and trotting out Kathrynb Jenkins and Rhydian has probably already put pay to it anyway!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> so you speak for Wales now???
> so you have no probs with it being the Engrish and Wales Cricket board but always reffered to as Englund???
> did you sing god save the queen as well?
> are the gloves back on then apologist royalist? think you need a new cap, the one you're wearing looks all doffed out!
> tit



no probs with it whatsover. its the England and Wales Cricket Board. Eeveryone knows that. Ill draw the line at god save the queen, but it doesnt really bother me to be honest. people can sing what they want to sing. Its just cricket - I dont like cricket - oh no i love it. Nationalism out the window, lets all just play cricket. No caps need to be doffed. Cricket is a very working class sport in Wales Ddraig. Our league matches start at 2pm to allow for the shift patterns of the majority of the players taking part. No doffing go on there.

We all know you hate cricket, so why are are you on a cricket thread?


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 11, 2009)

1927 said:


> Ddraig in fairness I think that most cricket fans in Wales, if not all, would agree with WWW on this.
> 
> A test match in Wales is something to be celebrated not used as a tool for cheap point scoring and nationalist banner waving. It's attitudes like yours that are more likley to mean we never see Engalnd play in Wales again. Although the first day debacle of draping the wlesh flag over all proceedings and trotting out Kathrynb Jenkins and Rhydian has probably already put pay to it anyway!



How come they dont play a test in Belfast then?Part of the empire and all that


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 11, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> £25?
> 
> Up to 2005 the final day never cost more than a tenner.



Thats what i heard from a mate. it may be less. still good value mind as there is going to be a whole days play and possibility of a result.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> How come they dont play a test in Belfast then?Part of the empire and all that


Lack of tradition?

I don't quite see the problem with Glamorgan (and it is Glamorgan, not Wales) hosting a test.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 11, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> Thats what i heard from a mate. it may be less. still good value mind as there is going to be a whole days play and possibility of a result.


Probably is £25. They've whacked the prices up since the last Ashes series.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> How come they dont play a test in Belfast then?Part of the empire and all that



england and wales cricket board, nothing to do with belfast.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 11, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> How come they dont play a test in Belfast then?Part of the empire and all that



Because Ireland have their own team - as do Scotland. Wales are part of the England team as Glamorgan play in the county championships with the English teams. Long may it continue because Wales would be crap as a team in our own right. Hopefully Glamorgan can use the money from this test to rear some good young players and get some Welsh blood back in the England team in the future. I know people moan that England never pick Glamorgan players, but quite frankly they are all crap at the moment.  All the good ones were given a chance - Simon Jones, Maynard, Croft etc.. We just need to get a few players of that standard back at Glamorgan.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> Because Ireland have their own team - as do Scotland. Wales are part of the England team as Glamorgan play in the county championships with the English teams. Long may it continue because Wales would be crap as a team in our own right. Hopefully Glamorgan can use the money from this test to rear some good young players and get some Welsh blood back in the England team in the future. I know people moan that England never pick Glamorgan players, but quite frankly they are all crap at the moment.  All the good ones were given a chance - Simon Jones, Maynard, Croft etc.. We just need to get a few players of that standard back at Glamorgan.



When Wales played England a few years ago in a one-dayer I think you'll find Wales won!!

I disagree that Maynard was given a chance tho. Even Botham acknowledged afterwards that he was probably the finest one-day batsman in England and it was disgraceful that they didnt persevere with him.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> How come they dont play a test in Belfast then?Part of the empire and all that



Can you name a first class county cricket team in N.Ireland?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 11, 2009)

It's like 2005* all over again!







*2006


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

Idaho said:


> It's like 2005* all over again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, 1st day was kinda like 2005, but the rest of the days were like the previous series.


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 11, 2009)

England are in a desperate state atm.  Let's hope the 2nd test is more of a competition.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2009)

WW - can i suggest you get the Welshy taken out of your username, it's dragging the rest of us down. and 1927, if the cap (and blazer) fits eh! forshame

despite having my path to and fro work being blocked and loads of engrish twats with their hackett/crombien fitch tops, turned up collars talking shite and lording it all over the shop, yes it is good for Cardiff, we'll take the money ta v much. fuck the fuck off with the imperialism tho.  and supposed Welsh people like you two making excuses for the cunts makes me feel physically sick tbh. *wonders if WW will offer to 'meet me in a pub in town to have words' again* oh dear! 
now i shall stay out of it for the cricket fans and don't need the last word like WW!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2009)

The ugly face of modern nationalism. Tsk


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> WW - can i suggest you get the Welshy taken out of your username, it's dragging the rest of us down. and 1927, if the cap (and blazer) fits eh! forshame
> 
> despite having my path to and fro work being blocked and loads of engrish twats with their hackett/crombien fitch tops, turned up collars talking shite and lording it all over the shop, yes it is good for Cardiff, we'll take the money ta v much. fuck the fuck off with the imperialism tho.  and supposed Welsh people like you two making excuses for the cunts makes me feel physically sick tbh. *wonders if WW will offer to 'meet me in a pub in town to have words' again* oh dear!
> now i shall stay out of it for the cricket fans and don't need the last word like WW!



Not even worth arguing with this really!


----------



## Santino (Jul 11, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> England are in a desperate state atm.  Let's hope the 2nd test is more of a competition.


Let's hope we can have a good batting day tomorrow and save the Test in style. A well-fought draw can give a team as much momentum as a win sometimes.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone else going to be there tomorrow?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> WW - can i suggest you get the Welshy taken out of your username, it's dragging the rest of us down. and 1927, if the cap (and blazer) fits eh! forshame
> 
> despite having my path to and fro work being blocked and loads of engrish twats with their hackett/crombien fitch tops, turned up collars talking shite and lording it all over the shop, yes it is good for Cardiff, we'll take the money ta v much. fuck the fuck off with the imperialism tho.  and supposed Welsh people like you two making excuses for the cunts makes me feel physically sick tbh. *wonders if WW will offer to 'meet me in a pub in town to have words' again* oh dear!
> now i shall stay out of it for the cricket fans and don't need the last word like WW!



What a pathetic cunt you are. I am the face of modern Wales Ddraig. Modern - a world in which i dont hate people because they come from over a bridge. If you hate the English so much then why oh why do you go to London and Brighton for weekend jaunts?! Your nationalism is truly pathetic. You post in the Wales forum about preventing deportation of illegal immigrants in Wales, but yet want to burn the English out of 'your' country when they turn up and enjoy watching cricket at Wales' showcase cricket stadium. As 1927 says you are not worth thinking about.

Oh, and anytime you want to meet, thats fine by me. But i think you proved how much of a gobshite you were last time. All mouth, no trousers. And thankfully, not many people of your nature in Wales these days.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't think there is that much difference between the teams believe it or not.

Both teams have fairly patchy bowling, and both teams have a batting line up that looks good, but inexperienced, on paper. However their batsmen have a better temprament. Our bowling only looks worse because their batsmen stayed around to lay it open to view.


----------



## Santino (Jul 11, 2009)

Hamy took five wickets for Durham today.


----------



## llion (Jul 11, 2009)

As a neutral, I hope England pick it up a bit at Lords, otherwise its going to be another one-sided, dull series. They've got to play Harmison now surely?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 11, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I don't think there is that much difference between the teams believe it or not.
> 
> Both teams have fairly patchy bowling, and both teams have a batting line up that looks good, but inexperienced, on paper. However their batsmen have a better temprament. Our bowling only looks worse because their batsmen stayed around to lay it open to view.



Yeah.  I think both teams are far from their best. Both teams seem to be missing a go to strike bowler, and i couldn't agree more about batsmens temprament. I think the batsmen will stay put for England in the next game. But i think Swann, Broad and Panesar could be overlooked.  I maintain that Harmison should come back in along with Onions and Siders (if he is fit), or go with Rashid - why he isnt playing in this game on a spinning pitch is another cock up if you ask me. They thought he was good enough for the TwentyTwenty cup and to be fair got a good bit of turn, but then they don't pick him on a spinning pitch and pick a woefully out of form Panesar instead. Back to the old days of selection imo.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 11, 2009)

Santino said:


> Hamy took five wickets for Durham today.



He has to come in. Depsite the fact that he may cock up, if he fires he can do things that no other bowler can do. Lords will suit him down to the ground and he is obviously in form at the moment.


----------



## DuckQuack'sEcho (Jul 11, 2009)

England could only take six Australian wickets in our first innings. That suggests a long Ashes summer for the Poms.

Now if only the rain can stay away from Cardiff for another twenty-four hours.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 11, 2009)

DuckQuack'sEcho said:


> England could only take six Australian wickets in our first innings. That suggests a long Ashes summer for the Poms.
> 
> Now if only the rain can stay away from Cardiff for another twenty-four hours.



I think there will be a full days play tommorrow, and i cant see us batting all day for the draw. The only hope for a draw will be if the light is bad and offered early.  England have, have, have to bring in some more potent bowlers. oH how we miss Simon Jones.


----------



## mhwfc (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> so you speak for Wales now???
> so you have no probs with it being the Engrish and Wales Cricket board but always reffered to as Englund???
> did you sing god save the queen as well?
> are the gloves back on then apologist royalist? think you need a new cap, the one you're wearing looks all doffed out!
> tit



Tell Simon Jones or Robert Croft they're apologist royalists. Do let us know if you survive


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> WW - can i suggest you get the Welshy taken out of your username, it's dragging the rest of us down. and 1927, if the cap (and blazer) fits eh! forshame
> 
> despite having my path to and fro work being blocked and loads of engrish twats with their hackett/crombien fitch tops, turned up collars talking shite and lording it all over the shop, yes it is good for Cardiff, we'll take the money ta v much. fuck the fuck off with the imperialism tho.  and supposed Welsh people like you two making excuses for the cunts makes me feel physically sick tbh. *wonders if WW will offer to 'meet me in a pub in town to have words' again* oh dear!
> now i shall stay out of it for the cricket fans and don't need the last word like WW!



despite having my path to and from work being blocked and loads of Paki twats with their burkhas and salwar kameezes, headscarves covered over talking shite and lording it all over the place, yes it is good for England, we'll take the money ta very much.  Fuck the fuck off with the islamification though. and supposed English people like you two making excuses for the cunts makes me feel physically sick tbh.

ddraig - the Welsh stormfront


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> Tell Simon Jones or Robert Croft they're apologist royalists. Do let us know if you survive



You forgot Greg Thomas!! And the managing Director of the EWCB Hugh Morris,

I've only just found out taht teh 12th man for this test is Tom Maynard, son of Matthew.  16 years ago I was 12th man as my club played against a full strength, less IVA, Glamorgan team. My main duties that day apart from carrying drinks was to babysit Tom who had one of those fuck off waterpistols and was squirting everyone in sight as he rode around on his trike!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

Santino said:


> Hamy took five wickets for Durham today.



oh the irony


----------



## Idaho (Jul 11, 2009)

I still don't think Harmison was the choice for this pitch. He was always worth a look at Lords, as he usually does well there.

I think my team for Lords would be:

Strauss
Cook
Bopara
Pieterson
Collingwood
Prior
Flintoff
Rashid
Onions
Harmison
Anderson


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see how well bopara and cook do, both so highly praised over the last few months and now been made to look weak v the aussies.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 11, 2009)

One innings isn't enough to judge.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 11, 2009)

I still think Onions is a bit green.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 11, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I still don't think Harmison was the choice for this pitch. He was always worth a look at Lords, as he usually does well there.
> 
> I think my team for Lords would be:
> 
> ...



I wouldn't play a spinner at Lords, go with an all seam/pace attack, Rashid is nowhere near ready, Liam Plunket has been doing well of late he should get at least a call up to the squad imo. I know people have been slagging Broad off but none of the bowlers have done well in this Test anyway so I'm not sure why he has got most the flack. But I would defo get Onions back in, he did well at Lords last time so why not get him back in, not sure about Harmison, he always takes wickets for Durham nothing new there, he just crumbles when under the International spotlight.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 11, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I think my team for Lords would be:
> 
> Strauss
> Cook
> ...



There's no way they'll drop 3 in one go and certainly not Broad and Swann, however they have played. I reckon it will only be Harmison for Monty (even if they lose).


If the batters had made the extra 100 they certainly easily could have done, they'd have used more time up (at last till tea on the second day), Australia would have had to have batted for longer as well, so we would be nowhere near losing. It's the batsmens fault, but there are no stand outs to replace them.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> What a pathetic cunt you are. I am the face of modern Wales Ddraig. Modern - a world in which i dont hate people because they come from over a bridge. If you hate the English so much then why oh why do you go to London and Brighton for weekend jaunts?! Your nationalism is truly pathetic. You post in the Wales forum about preventing deportation of illegal immigrants in Wales, but yet want to burn the English out of 'your' country when they turn up and enjoy watching cricket at Wales' showcase cricket stadium. As 1927 says you are not worth thinking about.
> 
> Oh, and anytime you want to meet, thats fine by me. But i think you proved how much of a gobshite you were last time. All mouth, no trousers. And thankfully, not many people of your nature in Wales these days.



how.sad.are.you? 
so wrong and soooo creepy, don't you have a newborn to look after rather than trawl my posts and make all kinds of judgements outbursts and threats again? weird


----------



## Idaho (Jul 11, 2009)

ddraig said:


> how.sad.are.you?
> so wrong and soooo creepy, don't you have a newborn to look after rather than trawl my posts and make all kinds of judgements outbursts and threats again? weird



Are you interested in the topic? If not - fuck off.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 11, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> There's no way they'll drop 3 in one go and certainly not Broad and Swann, however they have played. I reckon it will only be Harmison for Monty (even if they lose).
> 
> 
> If the batters had made the extra 100 they certainly easily could have done, they'd have used more time up (at last till tea on the second day), Australia would have had to have batted for longer as well, so we would be nowhere near losing. It's the batsmens fault, but there are no stand outs to replace them.



It would be fair enough to keep Swann. His record is good. I just want to see Rashid in as it has been a long time since England had a decent leggy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah it's a bit contrary to say we shouldn't limit immigration and then express prejudiced views towards people from another part of the same sovereign state.  You're going to remove the borders from the UK and reinstate Offa's Dyke?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 11, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I just want to see Rashid in as it has been a long time since England had a decent leggy.



He is young though isn't he?I guess they felt england couldn't just chuck him into that high pressure situation straight away.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 11, 2009)

Idaho said:


> It would be fair enough to keep Swann. His record is good. I just want to see Rashid in as it has been a long time since England had a decent leggy.



Not sure the runs and wickets against the Windies have been the best test? 

I hope they wait before playing him, although I'd love to see him play.  Hopefully after years of early debuts and faltering starts to careers like Flintoff or Ramprakash, Ben Holliaoke, Ricky Clarke etc. they realise it's better to wait until he can play to the level we all hope. At the moment he'd go for 5 an over.

I'd let Broad have a go on a pitch that's not flat, as a 4th seamer, so he can look like the 90mph bowler he's now supposed to be.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 12, 2009)

ddraig said:


> how.sad.are.you?
> so wrong and soooo creepy, don't you have a newborn to look after rather than trawl my posts and make all kinds of judgements outbursts and threats again? weird



I am afraid you have shown yourself for the cock jockey you are on this thread. Your views are totally contradicatory. My wife is English by the way - what should i do Ddraig? Get some petrol out and burn the house down in my sleep tonight? Would that make me 'proper' Welsh?!! 

Anyway, back to discussing the cricket - something that you have not even commented on thus far on this thread about, um, cricket strangely enough!  what a wanker you are trawling cricket threads that you have no interest in to trot out your out of date bollocks.  How was Brighton / Bourenmouth / London the last time you were there by the way? or did you arrange to not bump into any English people so as you could enjoy yourself properly?  Back in your box there's a good boy.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 12, 2009)

Santino said:


> Remember the Oval in 2005:
> 
> J L Langer    105
> M L Hayden  138
> ...


You may also remember this was Englands first Ashes victory in 17 years
and while you are remembering stats

CARDIFF     2009

Hughes       36
Katitch      122
Ponting      150
Hussey          3
Clarke         83
North         125
Haddin        121

extras          34
Total          674


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> You may also remember this was Englands first Ashes victory in 17 years
> and while you are remembering stats
> 
> CARDIFF     2009
> ...



I knew that was coming, git!


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 12, 2009)

i tried to resist,really i did,but after stumps the urge became toooooo strong
I expect a draw btw


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not so confident about a draw atm, atleast we've had some time to rest now after that rain delay and may be more up for tmrw.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 12, 2009)

Only way you're getting a draw is if it rains for a long time folks. Haven't seen England play this badly in a long time - and that's saying something.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm not so confident about a draw atm, atleast we've had some time to rest now after that rain delay and may be more up for tmrw.



LOL,maybe if you want to witness the complete  and utter flogging of your national team you would want them to play.If i was in your shoes i would be praying for a flood
I feel sorry for you lot of poor misguided tragics'(for about 3 seconds)
CMON AUSSIE


----------



## tarannau (Jul 12, 2009)

On behalf of Welsh people everywhere I'd like to apologise for DDraig, who comes across like the kind of petty provincial cock jockey who writes to his local paper in green ink. Knobber.

I'd also like to take the same opportunity to apologise for some of the English folk who spent days bemoaning just how lifeless the wicket was. You know, the same folks who are praying for rain as England hang on today.

And whilst we're here, we may as well apologise for the Australians being typically cocky and Australian. I just don't know why people enjoy beating them so much.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 12, 2009)

tarannau said:


> On behalf of Welsh people everywhere I'd like to apologise for DDraig, who comes across like the kind of petty provincial cock jockey who writes to his local paper in green ink. Knobber.
> 
> I'd also like to take the same opportunity to apologise for some of the English folk who spent days bemoaning just how lifeless the wicket was. You know, the same folks who are praying for rain as England hang on today.
> 
> And whilst we're here, we may as well apologise for the Australians being typically cocky and Australian. I just don't know why people enjoy beating them so much.



Ha ha. I don't know which i dislike the most. What a choice. Brainless welshman, wooly English and arrogant Aussies.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 12, 2009)

tarannau said:


> On behalf of Welsh people everywhere I'd like to apologise for DDraig, who comes across like the kind of petty provincial cock jockey who writes to his local paper in green ink. Knobber.




I almost feel quite sorry for him at the end of the day. 
Like most nationalistic, racist little cunts, it must be pretty miserable being so pre-ocupied with hating others that you actually have no life yourself to speak of.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 12, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> I almost feel quite sorry for him at the end of the day.
> Like most nationalistic, racist little cunts, it must be pretty miserable being so pre-ocupied with hating others that you actually have no life yourself to speak of.



I think it's ok to be proud of where you come from.

It can be a bit dull. When most folk go on about their pride of where they come from, I take it with a pinch of salt and usually glaze over.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 12, 2009)

I hate nationalism of all colours to be honest. As a mixed up Brit who's lived in both Wales and England I can confirm that there are jumped up frothing turds on both sides of the border. 

Fortunately they're not typical of the population as a whole. Weirdly it doesn't really matter what side of the divide they're from - that petty chip on shoulder obsessional nationalist zeal is shared by similarly obvious tragic cunts the world over.


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

tarannau said:


> On behalf of Welsh people everywhere I'd like to apologise for DDraig, who comes across like the kind of petty provincial cock jockey who writes to his local paper in green ink. Knobber.
> 
> I'd also like to take the same opportunity to apologise for some of the English folk who spent days bemoaning just how lifeless the wicket was. You know, the same folks who are praying for rain as England hang on today.
> 
> And whilst we're here, we may as well apologise for the Australians being typically cocky and Australian. I just don't know why people enjoy beating them so much.



I think a lot of English get a bee in the bonnets about lifeless pitches (in the sense that they're not offering easy wickets) as they're arguably the side least equipped to actually deal with them.  It comes down to perserverence, confidence and patience, and I just cannot see which English batsman would be able to do what Ponting did yesterday.

On firey pitches I think England are a difficult team to play, on ones requiring perseverance and discipline I think we're awful.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 12, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Only way you're getting a draw is if it rains for a long time folks. Haven't seen England play this badly in a long time - and that's saying something.



Other than 3 English batsmen, I don't think we've played any worse than the Aussies. 3 of our top order should have gone on and got centuries. That's the only difference.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 12, 2009)

mattie said:


> I think a lot of English get a bee in the bonnets about lifeless pitches (in the sense that they're not offering easy wickets) as they're arguably the side least equipped to actually deal with them.  It comes down to perserverence, confidence and patience, and I just cannot see which English batsman would be able to do what Ponting did yesterday.
> 
> On firey pitches I think England are a difficult team to play, on ones requiring perseverance and discipline I think we're awful.
> 
> Ponting's innings was a perfect example.  Which Englishman can replicate that?



That's where we need the old flat track bully, Graham Hick


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Other than 3 English batsmen, I don't think we've played any worse than the Aussies. 3 of our top order should have gone on and got centuries. That's the only difference.



I agree entirely, but that's the fault of the batsmen.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 12, 2009)

Why has broad been getting it in the neck, seems all the bowlers lacked any penetration. There isn't much between any of them in the figures. As for the batting, I liked the comment that was made that the press lambaste the top scorer on the team. Yer it was a  cheap wicket, but so were some of the others, chips and dolly catches all round, and i bet swanny didn't talk to Panesar for the rest of that day for leaving him stranded on 47 either!

My random prediction for todays outcome: England will bat past Aus total but I can see them getting knocked over soon after leaving a last innings chase of less than 100.. The question will be whether there is time enough for Aus to bat and get the runs


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 12, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> I almost feel quite sorry for him at the end of the day.
> Like most nationalistic, racist little cunts, it must be pretty miserable being so pre-ocupied with hating others that you actually have no life yourself to speak of.



I am glad other people feel the same way. Its pathetic really. His silence is deafening now that he has been shown up. All because his cycle to work takes a little bit longer than usual!   Now on the cricket, i cant see us batting this day out. Someone is going to need to play a blinder if we are. Maybe Strauss and Collingwood can hold out for the day?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> I am glad other people feel the same way. Its pathetic really. His silence is deafening now that he has been shown up. All because his cycle to work takes a little bit longer than usual!   Now on the cricket, i cant see us batting this day out. Someone is going to need to play a blinder if we are. Maybe Strauss and Collingwood can hold out for the day?



Why not Kp? (only joking...)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

oh look, he's just been bowled.


----------



## Santino (Jul 12, 2009)

Did anyone see that footage of Mitchell Johnson getting all pissy before play?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 12, 2009)

Nerves totally gone.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> oh look, he's just been bowled.



Did you see what i did there?! There was no point including Pieterson in my post as it was blatantly obvious he was not going to be able to play a match saving innings. Fair play he can play match winning innings', but match saving - no chance! Crap shot - he just isnt interested unless there is a sniff of glory to be had. Great player, but not for this situation. Bring in boring Collingwood!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

How many will we get? 60? 70????........


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Or am i being too optimistic?


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 12, 2009)

whats happened


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh dear


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 12, 2009)

I can take losing - and losing to the better team - but a craven capitulation such as the oen we're liklely to see today is potentially going to set the tone for the rest of the series, for both teams. (2nd test 2005 scenario unlikely with this team)


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 12, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I can take losing - and losing to the better team - but a craven capitulation such as the oen we're liklely to see today is potentially going to set the tone for the rest of the series, for both teams. (2nd test 2005 scenario unlikely with this team)



IMO Englands body language and general attitude has been very poor in this game.  All the talk of coming out aggressively etc just hasnt happened. We looked below par in the field. No backing up etc, the basics were all wrong and its gone from there. No real aggression shown by the bowlers and the players on the balcony look like they are shitting bricks as opposed to relishing batting out for a draw.  Initiative is well and truly Australia's. If we do bat the day out mind that will be a big mental positive - but i doubt its going to happen.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 12, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Other than 3 English batsmen, I don't think we've played any worse than the Aussies. 3 of our top order should have gone on and got centuries. That's the only difference.



3? 5 of their batsmen scored more than your top scorer (and he's the one everyone bitches at!). That difference is like, the entire batting lineup!

Regardless, I was mostly referring to the previous days play, which was (mostly) England bowling. Which was absolutely awful.

The batting hasn't been an improvement thus far.




			
				waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Did you see what i did there?! There was no point including Pieterson in my post as it was blatantly obvious he was not going to be able to play a match saving innings. Fair play he can play match winning innings', but match saving - no chance! Crap shot - he just isnt interested unless there is a sniff of glory to be had. Great player, but not for this situation. Bring in boring Collingwood!


Yeah, he only saved the match to win the Ashes for the first time in forever. A piddling thing.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 12, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Yeah, he only saved the match to win the Ashes for the first time in forever. A piddling thing.



ok. fair point. not very often then. You could hardly call him a grafter. Not having a go at him, I would always want him in the team, but its not exactly suprising that he hasnt had a long defensive bat today. Twenty Twenty has probably knocked even more of his defensive capabilities. Michael Katich / Ricky Pointing he certainlky isnt.  And for that matter neither is Prior, Flintoff, Swann  or Broad.  The only guys left that will be happy / able to block out for the day are the guys in and Anderson. These two in at the mo need to produce a display like the Katich / Ponting partnership - boring and effective.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree he isn't that sort of batsman, but then neither was Gilchrist. Still England's best batsman by a mile, and undeserving of the ridiculous criticism he gets. Criticise the walking wickets like Cook instead.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

ffs we get a four then lose a wicket, 60 runs may be a bit too far for us.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 12, 2009)

Hauritz to get a five-for as the final humiliation?!


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry I just tuned in to TMS and Strauss got out.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 12, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I agree he isn't that sort of batsman, but then neither was Gilchrist. Still England's best batsman by a mile, and undeserving of the ridiculous criticism he gets. Criticise the walking wickets like Cook instead.



Yeah couldnt agree more. They know what he is, and equally what he is never going to be. He is a match winner. Everyone needs to accept that and get to grips with the fact that he will get out to stupid shots sometimes. But those stupid shots look amazing when they come off and everyone loves him for them then.  He should be allowed to play how he does and the ones that havent got his range of shots need to do the knuckling down and concentrate on what they are in the team for - mainly not getting out!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

am i putting too much pressure on them by expecting 60/70?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ffs we get a four then lose a wicket, 60 runs may be a bit too far for us.



oh dear oh dear oh dear! How long will Prior be able to reign himself in for?


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

How on earth are we making Hauritz look like Shane Warne.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 12, 2009)

mattie said:


> How on earth are we making Hauritz look like Shane Warne.



I try to slog everything but even I would have left that ball 

Fuck it. Are we even going to win one?


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

There's a result, we made it to drinks at least.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

I was just gonna say wow we haven't lost another wicket then we almost did.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 12, 2009)

Amazing how a different team batting can make the pitch look completely different.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jul 12, 2009)

Could be worse - they could be Pakistan winning the toss and batting...


----------



## Discordia (Jul 12, 2009)

The bunny Hauritz now has 5 times as many wickets as both of England's spinners!


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 12, 2009)

Australia are a strong, very professional and motivated cricket team but they are not THAT great.

England are far better than their showing here.

Whats happened thus far proves just how much top class international sport is decided not by mere skill, strength and technique but by the players ability to handle it in their heads.

Thus:

First innings - England's batsmen appeared happy that they reached 400+ and unconcerned that none converted good starts into tons. Whereas the Aussies would have been furious with themselves.

In the field, England were abject. Once the Aussie total started to climb their heads went down. None (with the exception maybe of Freddie) appear to relish the challenge of out-thinking a batsman.

In the second innings England have mentally crumbled in the face of the task in hand. The task made all the more difficult due to the previous 4 days of being out fought and out thought.

Now Hughes is the 'new' Hayden; Haddin the 'new' Gilchrist; and YES Hauwritz the 'new' Warne!!!! - Only in the minds of the English team....

Anyone listening to TMS? Hear the story of Johnson and KP squaring up to each other this morning? Look who's won that little battle already. Typical

This is turning into a rant now, I'd better stop.

Its just all so disappointing. I (was lulled into thinking) thought it would at least thought it would be competitive.

Prior now gone - all out by lunch?

Lords next. Havent beaten Australia there since 1934.........


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jul 12, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Anyone listening to TMS? Hear the story of Johnson and KP squaring up to each other this morning? Look who's won that little battle already. Typical



The points they're making about not cutting off-spin are good uns - one day cricket encouraging this sort of thing?


----------



## Discordia (Jul 12, 2009)

I think Australia play one day cricket too.

Find better excuses please.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jul 12, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I think Australia play one day cricket too.
> 
> Find better excuses please.



Different emphasis perhaps?


----------



## Discordia (Jul 12, 2009)

The funny thing about the "it's because they play so much limited over stuff!" (which Boycott is on too) is that England are dreadful at limited over cricket, in no small part because they _don't_ play aggressive shots.

I think the simple answer is likeliest: England are just a shower.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 12, 2009)

Discordia said:


> The funny thing about the "it's because they play so much limited over stuff!" (which Boycott is on too) is that England are dreadful at limited over cricket, in no small part because they _don't_ play aggressive shots.



Yeh.



Discordia said:


> I think the simple answer is likeliest: England are just a shower.



Ah, shaddap.


----------



## Matt S (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm just full of admiration for Paul Collingwood.

He'll probably get out now, having written that, but it'll still be true.

Matt


----------



## Lakina (Jul 12, 2009)

England are so rubbish today its actually funny.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 12, 2009)

Missed play today - just tuned in... not great. But we might just guard up for another couple of hours. What time do we have to bat to? 4:30?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 12, 2009)

Another 50 overs or so..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm too scared to post anything positive incase i jinx it.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 12, 2009)

Ahh... I am remembering what watching England is all about. Dogged, desperate draws, batting collapses, and usually winning a dead rubber at the end of the series


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Ahh... I am remembering what watching England is all about. Dogged, desperate draws, batting collapses, and usually winning a dead rubber at the end of the series



Aye, main thing is we get a draw here first, we usually lose the first test.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Hope that hurts ponting, ya git.


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm a bit new to cricket. Could someone please explaom the following few things for me;

a) Can we still actually draw this first test then? Because...
b)How comes we have had two goes to bat and Australia only one?

c)It's a sport I'd quite like to have a crack at playing myself. Having only played a little at school, how would one go about giving it a try? Seems like the kind of saport you can't just jump into at a certain age...

Thankyou


----------



## Lakina (Jul 12, 2009)

The way things are going, just rock up in Cardiff, and England will probably let you have a go batting.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

TitsMcGhee said:


> I'm a bit new to cricket. Could someone please explaom the following few things for me;
> 
> a) Can we still actually draw this first test then? Because...
> b)How comes we have had two goes to bat and Australia only one?
> ...



a) yes, there's a certain number of overs left in the day and we have to bat them out with 4 wickets left to earn a draw on this final day.

b) Each team has a total of two innings, austrailia got such a high score that they wouldn't need  to bat again.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 12, 2009)

Matt S said:


> I'm just full of admiration for Paul Collingwood.
> 
> He'll probably get out now, having written that, but it'll still be true.
> 
> Matt



the thing is even if he manages to get close to saving England today, having been the only batsman to show the necessary application, after a few wins everyone will be wanting to replace him with someone like Shah. The guy keeps on playing innings like this but because he isn't particularly glamorous people under-rate him.

If Prior can't bat properly then we should get a proper wicketkeeper in.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> If Prior can't bat properly then we should get a proper wicketkeeper in.



Who would you suggest?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

*breathes a sigh of relief from the near catch*


----------



## Idaho (Jul 12, 2009)

Who's up for dropping Pieterson from the next test - just to teach him a lesson?


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> *breathes a sigh of relief from the near catch*



We're going to need a few things go for us if we're going to salvage anything.

Mind you, I had an occasional glance at cricinfo during their innings and it seemed there were a few edges not going to hand.  I suspect partly because most of our fielders were back on the fence, but there you go.


----------



## Lakina (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, ditch him.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

oh for fucking fucks sake


----------



## slaar (Jul 12, 2009)

1 minute ago said:
			
		

> I suspect the crowd are just starting to think that there is a chance England could save this game, and the players are probably starting to think that too. The Australians just seem to be a little bit irritated at the moment."
> Geoff Boycott on TMS



Fail.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

less than 38 overs to go...tense


----------



## Lakina (Jul 12, 2009)

Swann looks nervous


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

When is the break for tea on this final day?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

lol poor swann


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

TitsMcGhee said:


> c)It's a sport I'd quite like to have a crack at playing myself. Having only played a little at school, how would one go about giving it a try? Seems like the kind of saport you can't just jump into at a certain age...
> 
> Thankyou



I recently played in a game and one of the opposition was 78 years old, and he'd only recovered from bowel cancer a few weeks before! Ok, that's an exception rather than the rule, but you can carry on playing into your late 50's and early 60's in village cricket, no problems.

As for what to do to get involved, i'd suggest finding a local club who aren't playing in a competitive and good league and see if you can go along to evening practices. The season runs until September and then you're looking at winter nets, which most teams begin in the new year.

If you're super keen, look at getting some coaching, batting might be a better place to start than bowling - local sports centres or even someone at your local club mightbe able to help out.

And remember there is always a place for someone who can field in a team. So if you're reasonably fit, can catch, throw and stop a cricket ball you are a step futher on than many who play. A good fielder can be worth 20+ runs in a game. Many village teams will pick someone on their fielding alone.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

They can still do this....and i hope Siddle keeps winding Swann up, it will only make him try harder.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

32 overs...


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> a) yes, there's a certain number of overs left in the day and we have to bat them out with 4 wickets left to earn a draw on this final day.
> 
> b) Each team has a total of two innings, austrailia got such a high score that they wouldn't need  to bat again.



Ok. So say Australia HADN'T had such a great innings, would they still have only got 1 go on the bat to our 2? I just can't understand how this works out at the moment. 

Thankyou


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Jul 12, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> I recently played in a game and one of the opposition was 78 years old, and he'd only recovered from bowel cancer a few weeks before! Ok, that's an exception rather than the rule, but you can carry on playing into your late 50's and early 60's in village cricket, no problems.
> 
> As for what to do to get involved, i'd suggest finding a local club who aren't playing in a competitive and good league and see if you can go along to evening practices. The season runs until September and then you're looking at winter nets, which most teams begin in the new year.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! 

Very helpful!

So if I were to get in touch with clubs at the end of the playing season, would that be best advised? Or now? 

Thanks


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

TitsMcGhee said:


> Ok. So say Australia HADN'T had such a great innings, would they still have only got 1 go on the bat to our 2? I just can't understand how this works out at the moment.
> 
> Thankyou



They may still bat again though its highly unlikely, say if we get ahead of the score and still get bowled out, and there's enough time, aussies would have to bat. To answer your question, yes they would get 2 goes. All depends on the scores/situation.


----------



## rennie (Jul 12, 2009)

Whi's winning? I'm bored of this Ashes malarky.


----------



## Lakina (Jul 12, 2009)

200 - go england!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

rennie said:


> Whi's winning? I'm bored of this Ashes malarky.



Um, don't post in an ashes thread then?

Anyway, tense time now, new ball time maybe.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

TitsMcGhee said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Very helpful!
> 
> ...



Well your local club might be able to point you in the direction of someone who can give you some coaching, they might have a qualified coach themselves - in the same way you can get basic coaching badges for football for instance...

Depends how soon you want to start having a go...


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2009)

Best thing to do if you wanna take up cricket is find a local club, and go along to nets in the winter. You will soon disocver if you have an aptitude for the game.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

25 overs to go.....Important they keep scoring and taking runs, they're only 39 behind and even a slim lead might be enough shold they end up being bowled out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

been dreading this moment


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

new ball........big test. if they can survive 10 overs between these two, it might just knock the belief out of the Aussies.


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

Exactly.  Can't see Anderson or Panasar lasting more than a couple of overs against a new ball.

eta:  Exactly aimed at Trippy.  I'm not jinxing anything by making hopeful noises.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> 25 overs to go.....Important they keep scoring and taking runs, they're only 39 behind and even a slim lead might be enough shold they end up being bowled out.



Well it will take up 10mins for the change, so 3 overs is it? If we can get to 39 its only 20 overs left!!


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jul 12, 2009)

Draw is favourite again on betfair


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

ExtraRefined said:


> Draw is favourite again on betfair



sshhhhhh don't encourage renegadedog


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

Anything could happen here but the draw is quite rightly the favourite.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

If Australia don't win this, it will feel psychologically like a loss and to England a win. Really massive result for the rest of the series, even bigger than if England had been skittled for 120 and lost this one easily.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not saying anything positive just yet, gonna wait till the day is finished.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

221-7, enjoying TMS


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

fuckin damnit


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 12, 2009)

Shiiiiit


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

poo sticks


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

Anderson can hang around and colly is still there, not over yet.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

anderson isn't an awful tail ender

/hopeful


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

our last hopes


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Can anderson be like mcgrath in that 2005 test where he saved it for the aussies with the bat..


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

Puts the top order to shame this.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> our last hopes



there's a good stat about Anderson and ducks, that i won't repeat out of tempting fate...


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 12, 2009)

that was only 4 overs though, this is 17 plus


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Can anderson be like mcgrath in that 2005 test where he saved it for the aussies with the bat..



Didn't he see out about 2 overs though?  

He really was a shite batsman.


----------



## slaar (Jul 12, 2009)

BM - Heh, was just about to post that. I shall desist until or unless he's off the mark.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

mattie said:


> Didn't he see out about 2 overs though?
> 
> He really was a shite batsman though.



Ah right, would be some nice payback though.


----------



## slaar (Jul 12, 2009)

Good quote on the Guardian:

"It's like getting to relive ages 17 to 25 again in just two years, but those two years are entirely comprised of all the worst things you've ever done."


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

slaar said:


> Good quote on the Guardian:
> 
> "It's like getting to relive ages 17 to 25 again in just two years, but those two years are entirely comprised of all the worst things you've ever done."



i'm still within those ages


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

Anderson on average bats for 3 overs per innings. Panesar 2 overs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

hhollyy shit


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

that's when it's annoying to listen to it

<shakes fist at English Cricket Board>


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

Safe now - Anderson has not had a duck in 50 innings. Quite an achievement!


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

So, we lose two overs for change, can they still take the extra half-hour if there's the chance of a result?  IS cricinfo's 16ish overs taking any of this into account?


----------



## slaar (Jul 12, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> Safe now - Anderson has not had a duck in 50 innings. Quite an achievement!


Also a World Record!

http://stats.cricinfo.com/ci/content/records/284089.html


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

mattie said:


> So, we lose two overs for change, can they still take the extra half-hour if there's the chance of a result?  IS cricinfo's 16ish overs taking any of this into account?



No. The 16 overs left in final, no more, no less!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

fuckin ell collingwood


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> No. The 16 overs left in final, no more, no less!



i thought they lost 2 overs if there is a change over, i.e Australia have to bat


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i thought they lost 2 overs if there is a change over, i.e Australia have to bat



yup, nasser just explained it


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

slaar said:


> Also a World Record!
> 
> http://stats.cricinfo.com/ci/content/records/284089.html



that is impressive


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> yup, nasser just explained it



so did boycott


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm following this by text - I assume glorious sunshine in Cardiff?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

yes


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

blowers just warned that the shipping forecast will interupt tms 


ah it's L/W only


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

I bet Monty is shatting himself all padded up waiting.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

7 runs to make them bat again


----------



## badlands (Jul 12, 2009)

This is brilliant.

Australia might have to score 15-25 off two or three overs.

Test cricket reduced to 20-20.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2009)

Whatever happens, what a bargain of a day for £25.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

my web streaming link has died - how bad is that?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2009)

badlands said:


> This is brilliant.
> 
> Australia might have to score 15-25 off two or three overs.
> 
> Test cricket reduced to 20-20.



What's that quote about test cricket "An hours entertainment carmmed into 5 days"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> my web streaming link has died - how bad is that?



Can listen to it on the radio online


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

1927 said:


> Whatever happens, what a bargain of a day for £25.



Test cricket at its best, superb.

Unless we lose, then it's a bag of shite.  Hey, I don't make the rules.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

very exciting

even though i can't actually see what is happening


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i thought they lost 2 overs if there is a change over, i.e Australia have to bat



Sorry, 16 max is what i meant, no more.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

collingwood gone


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> very exciting
> 
> even though i can't actually see what is happening



I'm frantically F5ing on cricinfo.

When there's a big delay in refresh it tends to be because a wicket has fallen.  Adds a whole new dimension to nerve-jangling.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

poo sticks.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

panesar


----------



## Relahni (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## badlands (Jul 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> very exciting
> 
> even though i can't actually see what is happening



Nor me.

My imagination is taking a pounding.

I'm knackered.

Bollocks, mid sentence Colly goes.

C'mon Monty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

245 balls he lasted, amazing


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> collingwood gone



England batsman in throwing wicket away shocker!


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> collingwood gone



Nooooo!

Cricinfo yet to post it.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.webcric.com/0709/england-vs-australia-live-streaming-5.htm 

try that.


----------



## Matt S (Jul 12, 2009)

1927 - he's been batting for almost six hours!

Matt


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

C'mon Monty son !


----------



## Larje (Jul 12, 2009)

Fuck fuckity fuck. But what a ballsy innings from Colly.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

1927 said:


> England batsman in throwing wicket away shocker!



bit harsh on him, tbh, its cos of him we still have a chance


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

Panesar - always rated him as a bat


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep it's the others who have let the team down there is not much wrong with that pitch, the likes of Cook KP et al should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

Amen to that.  Lower order and tail have done OK in this match.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 245 balls he lasted, amazing



He did well.

I've noticed that the English are very quick to criticise one mistake, ignoring all of the good stuff.

Sucks really.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

feck that was close. Aussies are begging.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 12, 2009)

first innings 100 short and the time it would have taken and we'd have been alright


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

Relahni said:


> He did well.
> 
> I've noticed that the English are very quick to criticise one mistake, ignoring all of the good stuff.
> 
> Sucks really.




That's not really true, if anything we praise efforts especially when it still ends in defeat.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Relahni said:


> He did well.
> 
> I've noticed that the English are very quick to criticise one mistake, ignoring all of the good stuff.
> 
> Sucks really.



1927 is welsh isnt he? he's the one i quoted....


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

good tele this.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> good tele this.





come on monty, hit a 4!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 1927 is welsh isnt he? he's the one i quoted....



Racist!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

1927 said:


> Racist!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

c'mon monty man!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

that was not a good single to take.....maybe...


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

So if they could get ahead then they lose 3 overs so in a way just 6 left, we need a few runs.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

3 runs! avoiding an innings defeat would be great tbh


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 12, 2009)

Fantastic from Colly. As others have said just wish the other top order batsmen had the fortitude and grit of PC.

C'mon Monty


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


>



I'll invite Ddraig back to the thread if ya dont watch it!!!

There cant be many more scarey things to do in sport than face a quickie when ya a No.11 bat, fair do's Monty.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

It's all a bit _Vitai Lampada_, isn't it?


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Fantastic from Colly. As others have said just wish the other top order batsmen had the fortitude and grit of PC.
> 
> C'mon Monty



I bet there's still a clamour to drop him.  

He's no Graham Thorpe, but he's got guts and gets runs.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It's all a bit _Vitai Lampada_, isn't it?



we'll have none of that dance talk on here


----------



## badlands (Jul 12, 2009)

Get ahead.

GET AHEAD.

will only be 5 overs left then

assuming they bat it out.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

mattie said:


> I bet there's still a clamour to drop him.
> 
> He's no Graham Thorpe, but he's got guts and gets runs.


I saw a blog entry a while back saying Colly hadn't been playing well this year and pointed out that he was averaging over 50. It's weird how that happens, but Colly really proves his value in situations like this.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 12, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Fantastic from Colly. As others have said just wish the other top order batsmen had the fortitude and grit of PC.
> 
> C'mon Monty



Is Collingwood the most stereotypically Northern bloke ever? Dour, resilient, reliable etc....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

YIPEE


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

4!


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

C'mon ahead now, don't fuck it up England.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Lead by 1 run


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

get in there Jimmy!


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

Ponting said he wanted us to bat last.  Ha, have that.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

These fours are producing a load of nervous laughter from me.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Lead by 5!


----------



## Matt S (Jul 12, 2009)

If Australia are actually beaten by a pair of Anderson and Panesar, they will be so so SO embarassed.

Pllleeeeasssseeee let it happen.

Matt


----------



## badlands (Jul 12, 2009)

C'mon!!!!!!!!

Up by 5


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 12, 2009)

Overs left are a minimum arent they? I think I heard em say play has to go on till ten to seven


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

7 overs left...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

Matt S said:


> If Australia are actually beaten by a pair of Anderson and Panesar, they will be so so SO embarassed.
> 
> Pllleeeeasssseeee let it happen.
> 
> Matt


They got done by Hoggy and Giles four years ago.


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Overs left are a minimum arent they? I think I heard em say play has to go on till ten to seven



You can bet England won't exactly be rushing through them.


----------



## Matt S (Jul 12, 2009)

Giles was a decent bat, and Hoggy was much better than Panesar.

Seriously, I'm as good a bat as Panesar. And I'm shite.

Matt


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

every single is a little piece of win


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> They got done by Hoggy and Giles four years ago.



Bit different tbh


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

This is shredding my nerves.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

6 overs left


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

stop appealing ye daft aussie


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> stop appealing ye daft aussie


To be fair, if the positions were reversed, the roof would have come off at that point.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 12, 2009)

God, this is mad....


----------



## Relahni (Jul 12, 2009)

great commentary lads - keep it up.

Not watching it or listening to the radio.  Don't need to with you lot doing your stuff.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

5 overs


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> God, this is mad....



Doesn't matter how this turns out, this is what Test cricket should be.

Nail-biter for both sides, for very, very different reasons.


----------



## Matt S (Jul 12, 2009)

When did Panesar learn how to bat against 85 mph+?

Matt


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

great stuff from monty, survives the over !


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

5 overs left!


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeeessss! my live stream's just come back on


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 5 overs left!


Basically, they need to survive to 6:41.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 12, 2009)

Our tail's been the best thing about our team this match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Yeeessss! my live stream's just come back on


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 12, 2009)

TIME is the major factor - Gower just said make it to 19 minutes to 7 and England are safe, given the 10 minute change over.

Fuck me this is draining


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

another run!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Our tail's been the best thing about our team this match.


Colly's been good too, in not-altogether propitious circumstances.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

4 overs


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> TIME is the major factor - Gower just said make it to 19 minutes to 7 and England are safe, given the 10 minute change over.
> 
> Fuck me this is draining



Get the replacement gloves out!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

this is so tense!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

Excellent, a message from the dressing room.


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Excellent, a message from the dressing room.



declaration, knowing England.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

Goes to show in this game, that Test cricket at it's best is unbeatable.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 12, 2009)

Time wasting tactics from England - how we would be screeching if the roles were reversed


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Azertyioup said:


> Goes to show in this game, that Test cricket at it's best is unbeatable.



innit.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

20/20, what's that then?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Time wasting tactics from England - how we would be screeching if the roles were reversed


Of course we would; doesn't mean it's not legitimate.


----------



## slaar (Jul 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Excellent, a message from the dressing room.




Test cricket is GENIUS.


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Time wasting tactics from England - how we would be screeching if the roles were reversed



Blue bloody murder!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

a high shot


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

another run!!!! 8 ahead!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

4 for Monty!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

panesar gets a  four!!!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

best 4 ever.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 12, 2009)

Shot!


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Fuck me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

Monty !


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

get in there monty!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

Time for another new pair of gloves?

E2A Yes.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

jesus, full credit to these two boys - _unbelievable_ pressure.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Jul 12, 2009)

Surely england are safe now, oz are facing 12 off a single over even if they finish it this over


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 12, 2009)

That's it Bilal give him some back..


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

ExtraRefined said:


> Surely england are safe now, oz are facing 12 off a single over even if they finish it this over


Not overs, time.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 12, 2009)

fucking cheeky


----------



## Diamond (Jul 12, 2009)

Poor show.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

6:50 match finish time they said i think


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> fucking cheeky


Indeed!


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

Five measly minutes, c'mon.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 6:50 match finish time they said i think


So England need to bat to 6:41.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 12, 2009)

Arise Sir Monty - nearly! come on!

Ponting looks like he might actually cry.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> So England need to bat to 6:41.



I seeee


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

ive never heard so much noise for a dead bat forward defensive.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just need to keep in there until 6.40.....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

maiden over, crowd fuckin roaring


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

4 balls


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 12, 2009)

It's rubbish this Test Cricket, 20/20 is the future.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

They're even cheering leaves now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

he survives another!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

1 over left.......


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

One more over I think.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

fuckin hell this is pressure


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

c'mon jimmy!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

have they done it?


----------



## Matt S (Jul 12, 2009)

My god, I think they've done it. 

Matt


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

That's it, I think.


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

It would be so, so cruel to lose it now.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 12, 2009)

Shocking.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

They've done it, just, thanks to a massive rearguard from Colly.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

That's it, Fecking 'ell, Monty and Anderson that's amazing !


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

hahahahahahahaah


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 12, 2009)

Time up. Blow the whistle ref or summat


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 12, 2009)

6.41 -  that's it!


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

They've definitely, definitely done it?  I can go and lie down now?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

Drawn!


----------



## Relahni (Jul 12, 2009)

Brilliant!!!!

Great Urban75 commentary.

Well done England.

Fuck off Australia.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 12, 2009)

YES YES YES

Monty and Jimmy you beauties


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 12, 2009)

Proper Ashes stuff that game.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

What an effort from Jimmeh and Monty.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

fantastic -a great escape


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

there's only onnneee monty!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 12, 2009)

Yesssss we fucking did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

Easy.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

Man of the match for Colly?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 12, 2009)

Holy frig! Was sacred to read this thread in case i fucked us up. What a great first test in Wales.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Man of the match for Colly?



Must be.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

Jimmeh a bit lost for words.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2009)

so tense! glad I wasn't watching it


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> so tense! glad I wasn't watching it



heh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

You're not singing anymore!


----------



## Relahni (Jul 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> so tense! glad I wasn't watching it



Was reading the commentary on here.

Some of the comments made me a bit nervous...

"poor show"

"shocking"

etc.

Very tense - can't wait until the proper telly highlights


----------



## Lakina (Jul 12, 2009)

England win by a draw.  Go England!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 12, 2009)

You little beauties!

All hail England's finest batsmen:


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2009)

If Cardiff never gets another test match I think people will atleast remember the one we did have for a very very long time. I hope that all the English and Aussie fans were pleased with what we served up and we would love to have the chance to do it all again sometime-well most of us would!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

That's why cricket is the best ball sport.


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

1927 said:


> If Cardiff never gets another test match I think people will atleast remember the one we did have for a very very long time. I hope that all the English and Aussie fans were pleased with what we served up and we would love to have the chance to do it all again sometime-well most of us would!



Another Test in Cardiff?

Fuck that, my nerves couldn't stand it.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

Colly, take a bow.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

Brilliant game to trade on, OZ traded at 1/6 earlier today and 1/8 near the end. Draw went out to 8/1.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 12, 2009)

1927 said:


> If Cardiff never gets another test match I think people will atleast remember the one we did have for a very very long time. I hope that all the English and Aussie fans were pleased with what we served up and we would love to have the chance to do it all again sometime-well most of us would!



We'll let you have another one if you dig up some earth and turf from over the border and plant it in your ground


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Idaho said:


> We'll let you have another one if you dig up some earth and turf from over the border and plant it in your ground


----------



## TitsMcGhee (Jul 12, 2009)

So, we got more runs overall, but it is a draw?

Can someone please explain this...


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

TitsMcGhee said:


> So, we got more runs overall, but it is a draw?
> 
> Can someone please explain this...



They still had an innings left. 

Damn need a drink after that.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 12, 2009)

TitsMcGhee said:


> So, we got more runs overall, but it is a draw?
> 
> Can someone please explain this...



They had another innings left to bat, but ran out of time = draw


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

TitsMcGhee said:


> So, we got more runs overall, but it is a draw?
> 
> Can someone please explain this...


Two innings aside, the Aussies only had one.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2009)

Idaho said:


> We'll let you have another one if you dig up some earth and turf from over the border and plant it in your ground



Thing is if we get another one Ddraig and his mates (The Welsh nationalist cricket fundamentalists) will have time to organise, remember Headingley 1975! be prepared for similar actions!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm speechless atm, can't give enough praise to collingwood/monty/and anderson.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 12, 2009)

1927 said:


> Thing is if we get another one Ddraig and his mates (The Welsh nationalist cricket fundamentalists) will have time to organise, remember Headingley 1975! be prepared for similar actions!!



What about one of the Pakistan Australia tests next summer? They've not picked grounds yet (I don't think?).


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

When Colly went, I thought it was goodnight Vienna.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> When Colly went, I thought it was goodnight Vienna.



Same, but i still had some small amount of faith.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> What about one of the Pakistan Australia tests next summer? They've not picked grounds yet (I don't think?).



I think we are getting a test against Sri Lanka in 2011.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> When Colly went, I thought it was goodnight Vienna.



What has Rigsby's cat got to do with it?


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 12, 2009)

Colly, Jimmy, Monty. The Holy Trinity.

Magnificent stuff.

Will people stop calling for Collingwood's head every second Test now? He can play for England as long as he wants to as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Colly, Jimmy, Monty. The Holy Trinity.
> 
> Magnificent stuff.
> 
> Will people stop calling for Collingwood's head every second Test now? He can play for England as long as he wants to as far as I'm concerned.



Agreed, i've always liked him though, never really noticed anyone criticizing him?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

ponting man of the match, BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

Ponting is man of the match - should be Colly imo, although the crowd are being a bit unsporting in booing him.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> When Colly went, I thought it was goodnight Vienna.


absolutely! Superb defense by Panesar/Anderton pulling rabbits out of the hat, or maybe the rabbits pulled the hat out of the magician, or something 

Brilliant, brilliant - I was at bit embarrassed to see the 12th man and physio shenanigans, that wasn't very sporting, we didn't need that.

Maybe they should have put a quick on? You could see the idea which was to fit in as many balls as they could.

Anyhow we escaped and it's all square


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Note to aussies: FEAR ANDERSON AND MONTY!!


----------



## og ogilby (Jul 12, 2009)

TitsMcGhee said:


> So, we got more runs overall, but it is a draw?
> 
> Can someone please explain this...


In order to win a test match you have to get the opposition out twice. Australia didn't do that so they didn't win.

For England to win, they would have to have more runs than the Aussies, but crucially, they would have to get them out twice.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Agreed, i've always liked him though, never really noticed anyone criticizing him?



Yeh, he gets it, from people who don't recognise the need for an unglamorous fighter.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Yeh, he gets it, from people who don't recognise the need for an unglamorous fighter.



They're probably 20/20 only fans.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 12, 2009)

Colly proves his worth yet again. Poor dude always seems to have the vultures circling him all the time. He is the only English batsmen to have any bottle. If you had to choose anyone in the world to bat for your life it would be Colly everytime!!!


----------



## agricola (Jul 12, 2009)

Dull game, wonderful finish.  I left work just as Colly went , was convinced we would lose, but that Monty and Anderson..



edit:  also lol @ Ponting's declaration


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 12, 2009)

Colly gets it from those who dont like his straight forward no nonsense style. He is no frills and dosent play extravagant shots. However he has a habit of playing these types of nuggety innings when required.

Those that clamour for him to be dropped are usually those who would like the top order packed with KP types - can you imagine how that would end up should England need to dig themselves out of a hole?

The rest of the top order need to have quiet word with themselves and sort it out. England have had a huge let off in Cardiff - no doubt. They cannot throw away wickets like that again in this series.

On another note - I think the series has had a major injection of niggle today - KP/Johnson this morning; Siddle hitting Swann and mouthing off; 12th man on the field at the end.......


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> - KP/Johnson this morning



What happened there? - missed that.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 12, 2009)

A bit of a set two in the warm ups. Apparantly KP hit a ball into the Aussie group. Johnson went marching over. KP squared up to him. Others were looking to join in when they were pulled apart. Nice


----------



## badlands (Jul 12, 2009)

og ogilby said:


> In order to win a test match you have to get the opposition out twice. Australia didn't do that so they didn't win.
> 
> For England to win, they would have to have more runs than the Aussies, but crucially, they would have to get them out twice.



Thats frazzled my brain


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> A bit of a set two in the warm ups. Apparantly KP hit a ball into the Aussie group. Johnson went marching over. KP squared up to him. Others were looking to join in when they were pulled apart. Nice



Oh dear.
That's just not cricket, chaps


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 12, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> What happened there? - missed that.



KP shat in Johnson's cricket bag and left it overnight to cure.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> KP shat in Johnson's cricket bag and left it overnight to cure.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 12, 2009)

Side for Lords announced in the morning.

One or two changes to come.

Wouldnt mind seeing both Onions and Harmison selected


----------



## badlands (Jul 12, 2009)

Australia took 19 wickets and England 6.

Tis a worry.

So Harmison is in, Onions should be and I'd dabble with Sidebotttom. Out go Panesar (harsh I know) Broad and someone else



On the other hand well done my home city. It was a real buzz here.

We put on some real sporting spectacles.

Sports capital of the world.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2009)

badlands said:


> On the other hand well done my home city. It was a real buzz here.
> 
> We put on some real sporting spectacles.
> 
> *Sports capital of the world.*



Absolutely.

Should prob be a thread of its own, but what other city could boast, in the last 5 years.

Ashes Test Match
ODI Cricket
County Cricket
Speedway Grand Prix
World Rally Championship
World Championship Boxing
FA Cup final
Worthy Cup final
FA play-offs
International Football
International Rugby Union
Superleague rugby
World Pool Championship
Fizzy pop football
Elite League Ice Hockey

and probably loads more that I can't think of right now. I'll tell you the answer is none,no other city in UK ,probably the world,can boast such an array.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

It will be Harmison or Onions for Panesar, can't see any other changes.


----------



## badlands (Jul 12, 2009)

1927 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Should prob be a thread of its own, but what other city could boast, in the last 5 years.
> 
> ...



Fuck me though, my council tax has gone sky high.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 12, 2009)

badlands said:


> Fuck me though, my council tax has gone sky high.



Like I care, I live in the Vale!!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 12, 2009)

That's enough of preparing inpartial wickets, that's for sure. It's outrageous


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

1927 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Should prob be a thread of its own, but what other city could boast, in the last 5 years.
> 
> ...



Without checking some of the more obscure, I'm going to guess London?


----------



## mattie (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Same, but i still had some small amount of faith.



I had none whatsoever, I was sure we were sunk.

What a refreshing change.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Flashman (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyway, lots of work to do before Thursday lads, weren't at the races for most of this match.

Sort it aht.


----------



## mhwfc (Jul 12, 2009)

mattie said:


> Without checking some of the more obscure, I'm going to guess London?



Cardiff punches miles above its weight though for a city its size.


----------



## Echo Base (Jul 12, 2009)

Broad must go for me. His wickets are always too expensive. Plus he has ponce hair.
I guess Monty will go because of the pitch, so Onions and Harmy in for me.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> Cardiff punches miles above its weight though for a city its size.



Yeah, i'm sure having a test match there has boosted their finances somewhat.


----------



## Echo Base (Jul 12, 2009)

mattie said:


> Without checking some of the more obscure, I'm going to guess London?




I dont think they have WRC in London!


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh how I've missed the Ashes, that's what test cricket is all about. The Aussies will take a lot from their performance but the last day heroics of the lower order alongside Collingwood will have given a lift to the English dressing room. The result will paper over some of the cracks that the Aussies so ruthlessly exposed in this match but they shouldn't allow it to. A lot of the English team have to go away and think about the way they let their team mates down and sort it out at Lord's. Strauss has to lead by example and Cook has been exposed again as he usually is against the better sides. Bopara was unlucky 2nd innings but will perhaps have an idea of the intensity of the Ashes now as will the likes of Prior. I hope Harmison and Onions come in for Panesar and Broad as they are both in good form and will suit the Lord's wicket.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

Broad won't get dropped, no chance of that, maybe he should  but it won't happen, be Panesart out for one of Onions/Harmison.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the email from the end of the Guardian's coverage:

"Paul Hogan, Paul Keating, skippy, Ned Kelly, Harold Bishop! Can you hear me Harold Bishop? Your boys took one hell of a draw!"

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/jul/12/ashes-england-australia-live-report


----------



## Echo Base (Jul 12, 2009)

I think if anything this match has shown that the Aussie attack isnt really all that. The English bats seemed to get themselves out for the most part with silly shots, there were very few pearler deliveries that McG and Warne used to bowl.
What was Ponting thinking by bowling NOrth at the death? He seemed to lose all faith in his seam attack by that stage.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 12, 2009)

Echo Base said:


> I think if anything this match has shown that the Aussie attack isnt really all that. The English bats seemed to get themselves out for the most part with silly shots, there were very few pearler deliveries that McG and Warne used to bowl.
> What was Ponting thinking by bowling NOrth at the death? He seemed to lose all faith in his seam attack by that stage.



Agreed. We just need to bat better at Lord's, particularly Cook who I'm getting steadily more pissed off with as time marches on.

Defo think Punter shoulda been bowling Hilfenhaus at the death there, poor skippery IMO, only thing he did wrong all game tbf though.

Onions for Monty, and _even I_ might give GBH a go for Broad


----------



## Echo Base (Jul 12, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Agreed. We just need to bat better at Lord's, particularly Cook who I'm getting steadily more pissed off with as time marches on.
> 
> Defo think Punter shoulda been bowling Hilfenhaus at the death there, poor skippery IMO, only thing he did wrong all game tbf though.
> 
> Onions for Monty, and _even I_ might give GBH a go for Broad



Harmison has to play at Lords. Trouble if you keep Broad then is that you have 3 bowlers who are very similar in Harmy, Fred and Broad. Not enough variation there for me, so you need a skiddy type like Onions to come in.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 12, 2009)

How come people want to drop and pick bowlers without knowing the wicket or weather?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 12, 2009)

We were only ever going to play two spinners at Cardiff (possibly The Oval) and Swann is the man in possession, so Monty goes.

I'm loathe to bring back Harmi for yet another go but I dunno...

Onions must play though.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 12, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> How come people want to drop and pick bowlers without knowing the wicket or weather?



Probably the same way that Cardiff was nailed down as a 2 spinner pitch well before the game, past performances etc. I imagine in the 13 they'll swap Bell for Harmison, check the pitch, imjuries and pick from there.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2009)

Flashman said:


>



I would.


----------



## Echo Base (Jul 12, 2009)

Lords is a quicks wicket and pretty much always has been. It wont necessarily be a trampoline but it will be ideal for HArmy, so no way will Swann and Monty play.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 12, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> I would.



Me too.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2009)

Harmison's made his case pretty well with a fivefer at Durham, he has to play at Lord's I reckon.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 12, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Harmison's made his case pretty well with a fivefer at Durham, he has to play at Lord's I reckon.



yeah - get Monty out.  He's not effective.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

not won at Lords against Australia since the 1940's.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 12, 2009)

A bit on Collingwood from CricInfo. Im sure Sir Geoff appreciated his knock...



> Collingwood was magnificent in his defiance today. The Australians still find it hard to rate him in public - it doubtless suits their purposes to keep his qualities as downplayed as they are in the estimation of a fickle English public and media, who forever seem to be ushering his career towards the exit, and Ricky Ponting's praise for his performance had to be prised with a crowbar. Privately, however, they cannot help but admire the mongrel he brings to England's game. He's the closest thing to a little Aussie battler that England can produce from their dressing-room.
> 
> "He played very well, and did exactly what was required for the team," said Ponting. "He gave himself every opportunity to do the best job that he could. It shows a lot of courage to face the majority of the bowling through the course of the afternoon. He did a great job, and deserves a pat on the back."
> 
> ...



http://www.cricinfo.com/engvaus2009/content/current/story/413963.html


----------



## kabbes (Jul 12, 2009)

I hope that nobody carries on telling me that Collingwood isn't worth his place.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep another cracking effort Colly.

Chapeau sir.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> not won at Lords against Australia since the 1940's.



1934 i think it is


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Jul 12, 2009)

Stunning final day to what turned out to be a brilliant test which has made us (Glamorgan, Cardiff, Wales) look pretty fucking cool (we already were, like, but it's good to see such positive coverage, give or take Rhydian) and capable of putting on a brilliant spectacle on a site that until very recently was a run-down, ramshackle backwater of a place (I mean Sophia Gardens, not Wales, Saes wags)

I fucking loved being there on day one of the test, and well done any of you that went today on the off chance that we would give them a go. What a brilliant last couple of hours that was, right up there with the tensest of any Ashes test finishes I can recall, the crowd were going nuts!

And it's England and Wales boys, so I'm firmly with the Welsh cricket lovers on here, we've won the county championship 3 times (so far!) and we are fully part of it (fuck me we would have won this match with Simon Jones in the side, good sad interview with him in today's Observer btw). And it was cool to see so many English and Aussies proper loving the town on Weds, proper loving it. Most times I've had to explain the Ayatollah in one day for many a long year (the Cardiff City version, not the current Ahmedinajad-backing votes-rigger)

Bring on Lord's, bring on Harmy and please please can we get stuck into the fuckers this time


----------



## Echo Base (Jul 12, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I hope that nobody carries on telling me that Collingwood isn't worth his place.



Ive not thought he is worth his place for a while now but reading about his recent average and seeing him play todfay has made me think again. Strauss, Bopara and Cook look like our weak links with the bat now.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 12, 2009)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Stunning final day to what turned out to be a brilliant test which has made us (Glamorgan, Cardiff, Wales) look pretty fucking cool (we already were, like, but it's good to see such positive coverage, give or take Rhydian) and capable of putting on a brilliant spectacle on a site that until very recently was a run-down, ramshackle backwater of a place (I mean Sophia Gardens, not Wales, Saes wags)
> 
> I fucking loved being there on day one of the test, and well done any of you that went today on the off chance that we would give them a go. What a brilliant last couple of hours that was, right up there with the tensest of any Ashes test finishes I can recall, the crowd were going nuts!
> 
> ...



Well said.

Pleased for Cardiff and Glamorgan.


----------



## aylee (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm no cricket fan, but that was a nail-biting climax to the match.

Delight at the resilience of Collingwood, Anderson and Panesar can't disguise that overall, England were crushed at a venue where many commentators thought that they could win.  The bowling was particularly ineffective.  Changes need to be made if there is going to be any prospect of England avoiding a heavy defeat in the series.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

And surprise surprise, Ponting's having a moan about alleged timewasting by England. Why can't he just accept the fact that Australia had 11.3 overs bowling against number 10 (average 15.00) and number 11 (average 5.50) and they muffed it? Still, that's Ponting for you: in defeat, moaning; in victory, whingeing.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I hope that nobody carries on telling me that Collingwood isn't worth his place.



What kind of fool would say that Collingwood isn't worth his place? On the strength of that miserable effort from England I'd rather we just had eleven Paul Collingwoods on the field tbh. He can even keep wicket, as we saw in the 20-20's.


----------



## Santino (Jul 12, 2009)

Broad needs to work out what kind of bowler he is. He wants to be a Flintoff-style strike bowler, but he will do much better emulating McGrath and working on his accuracy and control. I wouldn't be too concerned if they dropped him for Lord's, I think he's got the temperament to go away and get better because of it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And surprise surprise, Ponting's having a moan about alleged timewasting by England. Why can't he just accept the fact that Australia had 11.3 overs bowling against number 10 (average 15.00) and number 11 (average 5.50) and they muffed it? Still, that's Ponting for you: in defeat, moaning; in victory, whingeing.



Boohoo ponting, he still had the correct amount of overs, and couldn't get the tailenders out, haha, he can moan away for all i care, just makes me pleased the aussies are showing themselves to be what bad losers they're(though they didnt technically lose but you get what i mean)and right now are most likely kicking themselves over n over while blaming others.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Boohoo ponting, he still had the correct amount of overs, and couldn't get the tailenders out, haha, he can moan away for all i care, just makes me pleased the aussies are showing themselves to be what bad losers they're(though they didnt technically lose but you get what i mean)and right now are most likely kicking themselves over n over while blaming others.


If I were the one interviewing him, I'd have been asking how long he thought his attack needed to bowl Monty Panesar out.

E2A: I can never quite decide whether the Australians are worse winners or losers.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If I were the one interviewing him, I'd have been asking how long he thought his attack needed to bowl Monty Panesar out.
> 
> E2A: I can never quite decide whether the Australians are worse winners or losers.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If I were the one interviewing him, I'd have been asking how long he thought his attack needed to bowl Monty Panesar out.
> 
> E2A: I can never quite decide whether the Australians are worse winners or losers.



 Can add a new one to the list now: Bad drawers.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 12, 2009)

so basically, we're all agreed that we need more Durham players in the side for the second test. Good good.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 12, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> so basically, we're all agreed that we need more Durham players in the side for the second test. Good good.



Definitely want harmison there.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Definitely want harmison there.


Do you think the keeper's allowed to stand at second slip?


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

Echo Base said:


> Harmison has to play at Lords. Trouble if you keep Broad then is that you have 3 bowlers who are very similar in Harmy, Fred and Broad. Not enough variation there for me, so you need a skiddy type like Onions to come in.



Only thing I'd say to that is Lords has been a bouncy wicket in the games I have seen there this season, so maybe your best off going with the taller bowlers as Johnson aside the Australian attack is quite skiddy.

Also Hussain made the point that the Aussies historically have struggled against the taller bowlers, like Ishant Sharma and to a degree Harmison or in the more distant past Curtly Ambrose.

Tough on Onions if he does not get a chance though as he did nothing wrong v WI, okay they were poor but he can only bowl at what he has infront of him, he also is the leading wicket taker in County cricket.

Might be worth playing no spinner at Lords then you can fit Onions and Harmison in, Broad can at least bat and I expect the Lords wicket will suit him, think he has been made a bit of a scapegoat with not much justification.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 12, 2009)

Azertyioup said:


> Might be worth playing no spinner at Lords then you can fit Onions and Harmison in, Broad can at least bat and I expect the Lords wicket will suit him, think he has been made a bit of a scapegoat with not much justification.



That might be a bit of a risk - if nothing else, a spinner can get through a lot of overs and give the seamers a break. Also, England spinners seem to have been doing better at Lord's in recent years, so it's probably still worth keeping Swann in the side.

Re. Harmy, I'm dubious about having him in the side at all, because we've been here at least three times in the past few years, and I think that his last chance should have been the final one.


----------



## badlands (Jul 12, 2009)

Placid Casual27 said:


> Stunning final day to what turned out to be a brilliant test which has made us (Glamorgan, Cardiff, Wales) look pretty fucking cool (we already were, like, but it's good to see such positive coverage, give or take Rhydian) and capable of putting on a brilliant spectacle on a site that until very recently was a run-down, ramshackle backwater of a place (I mean Sophia Gardens, not Wales, Saes wags)
> 
> I fucking loved being there on day one of the test, and well done any of you that went today on the off chance that we would give them a go. What a brilliant last couple of hours that was, right up there with the tensest of any Ashes test finishes I can recall, the crowd were going nuts!
> 
> ...



^^^^

Gospel.

Every single word.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> That might be a bit of a risk - if nothing else, a spinner can get through a lot of overs and *give the seamers a break*. Also, England spinners seem to have been doing better at Lord's in recent years, so it's probably still worth keeping Swann in the side.
> 
> Re. Harmy, I'm dubious about having him in the side at all, because we've been here at least three times in the past few years, and I think that his last chance should have been the final one.



Maybe but KP, Collingwood and Bopara can do that job, true Panesar and Swann have done okay there in recent times, so yeah your probably right we should play one. Harmison yes I know he has had many chances, but the fact is he has done well for Durham and did well for the Lions, I'm pretty sure the Aussies don't/won't fancy facing him too much. I'm sure the selectors are down to Onions or Harmison for Panesar, the gamble would be playing no spinner, which could go well IMO. But yeah I expect they won't go wih an all seam/pace attack, be too bold a move.


----------



## Santino (Jul 12, 2009)

Broad's got a niggle with his calf muscle, so that might allow Onions and Harmison to play.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

Santino said:


> Broad's got a niggle with his calf muscle, so that might allow Onions and Harmison to play.



Interesting, could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Santino (Jul 12, 2009)

Have I said 'lol'?


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 12, 2009)

Santino said:


> Have I said 'lol'?



LOL wut ?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 13, 2009)

I want Onions to play more than Harmison. But I would play both.

As I have said before - I want Rashid to play too. Drop Broad, Swann and Panesar.

However, to be fair it is the batsmen who need to get a grip more than anyone.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 13, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Can add a new one to the list now: *Bad drawers.*



Is that the same as being a piss artist!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 13, 2009)

If K.P, Ravi, Cook, Freddie and Strauss had half of Colly's control at the crease - we'd be bloody brilliant.

Some talking head yesterday said 'People criticise K.P unnecessarily, don't they realise he's our _best_ batsman?'

Bollocks is he. He's our most exciting and arguably talented batsman, but our best would be the one that racks up the most consistent score and time at the coalface.

Bring on the Harm.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 13, 2009)

One pissed-off Aussie captain 

Then again, he's always pissed off, isn't he?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 13, 2009)

badlands said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Gospel.
> 
> Every single word.



Definately.  Thankfully the racist bigots like Ddraig are in the minority in Wales.  I hope all the fans that showed up over the five days had a good time and would agree that the hospitality and atmosphere were worth the visit to Wales for. And i think all the fans in Wales, like myself, have been delighted with having our first ashes test here.  Its quite funny how quite Ddraig has gone since he was called out for the nasty little racist that he is.  Hopefully some of the English Urbs can extend him the warm welcome that he provides to English visitirs to Wales when he is next over in England.

Overall, Id say we would be more than a bit happy to welcome the England team back to Wales for future tests.  Fingers crossed Cardiff gets some more games now.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 13, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> One pissed-off Aussie captain
> 
> Then again, he's always pissed off, isn't he?





> Strauss claimed Anderson’s gloves needed to be changed because he had spilt drinks on them in a drinks break.
> 
> “We first of all sent the 12th man out just to let Jimmy and Monty know about the fact there was time left rather than just the overs,” Strauss said.
> 
> ...



Winding up the Aussies is fun


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2009)

Always nice to see Ponting spitting the dummy.

Cunt.

He really needs to ask himself why he bowled North at the death rather than Hilfenhaus, as a tailender I know who I'd rather have been facing.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 13, 2009)

He's just pissed that in 40 minutes he couldn't bowl out a rabbit and a ferret. I doubt a couple of lost minutes here and there make much odds on that fact.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 13, 2009)

He's the most naturally gifted  cricketer I've ever seen, and always respectful and dignified.


----------



## gabi (Jul 13, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> Winding up the Aussies is fun



Pretty pathetic IMO. I really can't imagine the Aussies doing something along those lines these days. They seemed to have learnt their lessons from the vilification of the underarm incident.

I agree yesterday's bullshit probably didn't affect the result, but then, why do it?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 13, 2009)

gabi said:


> Pretty pathetic IMO. I really can't imagine the Aussies doing something along those lines these days. They seemed to have learnt their lessons from the vilification of the underarm incident.
> 
> I agree yesterday's bullshit probably didn't affect the result, but then, why do it?



Its not clear whose idea it actually was though. Clearly Jimmy and Monty didnt have much say in it as they hadnt called for the physio or new gloves. They were happy to keep playing, so we should have just got on with it. Probably Flower's and Strauss' mastermind idea - ive got an idea why dont those two use their brains coming up with plans to beat the Australians through playing cricket rather than wasting two minutes of time to save a test. Having said that it will probably be the biggest influence those two have on the series - i fear that the pair of them are woefully inept at running the team.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 13, 2009)

The Daily Mash's take.




			
				DailyMash said:
			
		

> Meanwhile England's Paul Collingwood insisted he was confident of another inexplicable draw at Lord's, adding: "It's looking good as long as Kevin Pietersen stops waving his bat like he's doing a voodoo dance and someone explains the rules to Stuart Broad."


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 13, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> Probably Flower's and Strauss' mastermind idea - ive got an idea why dont those two use their brains coming up with plans to beat the Australians through playing cricket rather than wasting two minutes of time to save a test.


And if that extra over had resulted in a wicket?

The press would have been so very kind about it, as would the posters on here.


----------



## gabi (Jul 13, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> And if that extra over had resulted in a wicket?
> 
> The press would have been so very kind about it, as would the posters on here.



The point is, that aint cricket, to use a cliche.

Siddle roughing up Swann and giving him a bit of verbal is fine and good for the game in my book for instance. Needlessly sending out a physio to run down the clock is unfair at best, cowardly at worst.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2009)

Jimmy and Monty could've played North and Hauritz till midnight.

Ponting's error was not using Hilfenhaus, never mind 12th men and physios.

Anyway it's a bit rich Ponting bringing up the Spirit of Cricket, he's about as far from it as one can get.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Anyway it's a bit rich Ponting bringing up the Spirit of Cricket, he's about as far from it as one can get.


Example?

I agree with Gabi on this. Shitty tactics, although England aren't the only ones guilty of it.


----------



## gabi (Jul 13, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Anyway it's a bit rich Ponting bringing up the Spirit of Cricket, he's about as far from it as one can get.



Example? He's always been an honourable player as far as I know?

Certainly nothing like the likes of Collingwood (appealing for a runout against NZ after Sidebottom had shoulder-barged the batsman) or Vaughan (subbing his lesser fieldsman for specialists under the pretence of 'comfort breaks')


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Example?
> 
> I agree with Gabi on this. Shitty tactics, although England aren't the only ones guilty of it.



The way he treated the umpires decisions just this Test.

Anyway I'm not defending our tactics, all a bit unsavoury.


----------



## gabi (Jul 13, 2009)

Flashman said:


> The way he treated the umpires decisions just this Test.
> 
> Anyway I'm not defending our tactics, all a bit unsavoury.



Yup. Winding up aussies (I'm a kiwi) is always a joy, its just a bit unfortunate when it crosses the line of sportsmanship..

Anyway, back to the cricket - I can't see the english taking a single test in this series based on this performance. They were dire. The pitch had nothing to do with it either. I hope I'm wrong - I've got a lot of long lunch breaks planned  I'd rather watch a decent contest.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2009)

Flashman said:


> The way he treated the umpires decisions just this Test.
> 
> Anyway I'm not defending our tactics, all a bit unsavoury.



How many times has he been fined for dissent towards the umpries now or been warned or talked to about his aggressive attitude towards them? He's no angel. That said, stupid thing for England to do. Did not like it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

England were dire, but I think they can play a lot better. I think at least once in the series, Anderson will click and run through the Aussie batting, for instance.

They've got to ditch Broad asap. Bet they won't though. He appears untouchable for some reason.


----------



## strung out (Jul 13, 2009)

gabi said:


> Anyway, back to the cricket - I can't see the english taking a single test in this series based on this performance.



neither can i, based on that performance. however, we know that our bowlers and batsmen are capable of much better than they dished out the last 5 days. we'll see whether they can produce anything like some of the performances we know they can give, but i wouldn't write off england just yet.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 13, 2009)

Was there any swing at all in Cardiff, cos they don't like that so much?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 13, 2009)

gabi said:


> Yup. Winding up aussies (I'm a kiwi) is always a joy, its just a bit unfortunate when it crosses the line of sportsmanship..
> 
> Anyway, back to the cricket - I can't see the english taking a single test in this series based on this performance. They were dire. The pitch had nothing to do with it either. I hope I'm wrong - I've got a lot of long lunch breaks planned  I'd rather watch a decent contest.



If only Collingwood played well, then the others only have one place they can go? They can't all play that badly again, so hopefully it will be more competitive at least.

To be fair to Ponting he did also say that the 'time'wasting' wasn't the reason why they didn't win, although he must know that sending on subs after 2005 is partly to chip at him?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> How many times has he been fined for dissent towards the umpries now or been warned or talked to about his aggressive attitude towards them? He's no angel. That said, stupid thing for England to do. Did not like it.



Indeed. 

And tbh I think swearing and being aggressive towards umps is far worse than bringing on a few pairs of gloves to waste one minute of a five day Test match.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jul 13, 2009)

Proof if it were ever needed of what a daft game it is.

Play for 5 days, one team obviously better than the other but its still a draw and is seen as 'loss' for the good team. And a 'victory' for the shite team.

And then you have an Australian banging on about 'fair play'. 

Strange world.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2009)

Stoat Boy said:


> Proof if it were ever needed of what a daft game it is.
> 
> Play for 5 days, one team obviously better than the other but its still a draw and is seen as 'loss' for the good team. And a 'victory' for the shite team.
> 
> ...





Tbh though I don't think there's a great gulf between the sides, if we'd have batted properly it would've been a bore draw with commentators saying "yes as we thought not much between these two sides", we just threw a good position away and got punished quite rightly.

I expect us to bat, and bowl, a lot better come Lord's.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2009)

And just back to phsiogate do we honestly think every other team wouldn't have tried something similar on once they'd realised time was a factor?

Just saying it's not an English thing per se.


----------



## mattie (Jul 13, 2009)

Every single team the world over would have done the exact same thing.  I'm still uncomfortable with it though.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 13, 2009)

All of the bullshit aside it was a great finish to a great test.Cardiff did well to get a pitch to test standard considering the weather it gets imo.To say England were damn lucky would be an understatement.
Have always rated Collingwood a first class player when he is up against it.
If it were up to me it would be goodbye to Broad,overly ineffective with nothing in the tank.Hope your selectors keep him though,plenty of runs for us.What about Freddy??1/130 or something.He is not fit,only bowled 3 good overs then he was knackered.Time wasting was not an issue,i would call it gamesmenship.Dont complain if it goes the other way in the next few tests will you?
If this is your standard for the next 4 tests then you are seriously fucked
We are going to kick your lilly white arses all over Lords


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 13, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> All of the bullshit aside it was a great finish to a great test.Cardiff did well to get a pitch to test standard considering the weather it gets imo.To say England were damn lucky would be an understatement.
> 
> If this is your standard for the next 4 tests then you are seriously fucked
> We are going to kick your lilly white arses all over Lords



How representative was that test for Johnson? He was all over the shop, looked really poor (didn't want to jinx the game and post that yesterday).


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> Every single team the world over would have done the exact same thing.



Truth, including the aussies. Sorry, but i have no sympathy for them. If they had lost an over because of it, then maybe.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Truth, including the aussies. Sorry, but i have no sympathy for them. If they had lost an over because of it, then maybe.


Even if they had lost an over, they probably lost two because of Swann having to have the physio twice - they simply have to accept that shit happens. Of course, what this is actually about is attempted gamesmanship on the part of the Aussies.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Even if they had lost an over, they probably lost two because of Swann having to have the physio twice - they simply have to accept that shit happens. .



Oh and why did swann need the physio? Oh yeah, cause they ever so sportingly wacked him all over the place with the ball when bowling at him.


----------



## gabi (Jul 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Of course, what this is actually about is attempted gamesmanship on the part of the Aussies.





Now thats a leap of logic I've not come across yet, explain..


----------



## gabi (Jul 13, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Oh and why did swann need the physio? Oh yeah, cause they ever so sportingly wacked him all over the place with the ball when bowling at him.



Thats part of the game - has been since Jardine..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

gabi said:


> Thats part of the game - has been since Jardine..


Yep. And players wear much more protection now. Hostile short-pitched bowling aimed at the body is entirely legitimate. 

tbf, I don't doubt that Swann himself would say the same thing.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Oh and why did swann need the physio? Oh yeah, cause they ever so sportingly wacked him all over the place with the ball when bowling at him.



The bouncers are perfectly fine, provided that they accept that a.) they'll lose time in the game when people quite naturally need treatment after being hit, and b.) that Siddle will get his at Lord's.



gabi said:


> Now thats a leap of logic I've not come across yet, explain..



It's to distract everyone's attention from Ponting's captaincy errors and the problems of their bowling attack, and also attempting to pull the rug out from under England by trying to diminish the achievements of Collingwood and the tail in salvaging that match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 13, 2009)

gabi said:


> Thats part of the game - has been since Jardine..



I know that ofcourse, just saying they were blatantly trying to injure him everywhere and then complain about losing time...funny really.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> b.) that Siddle will get his at Lord's.


I'm sure Australia will be quaking at the idea that England are going to target one of their tailenders.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 13, 2009)

Wasn't the team announced this morning btw? Anyone got any news on that?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

2 pm today.

Expect England to keep faith with the heroes who just managed to avoid an innings defeat.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm sure Australia will be quaking at the idea that England are going to target one of their tailenders.


Australia won't care, but Siddle might find it more than a little uncomfortable personally, especially if Harmison plays.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 13, 2009)

Ah ok.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Australia won't care, but Siddle might find it more than a little uncomfortable personally, especially if Harmison plays.



Was just gonna say...might have flintoff/harmison bowling from each end, trying to get them like they did swann.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Australia won't care, but Siddle might find it more than a little uncomfortable personally, especially if Harmison plays.


He might. Or he might hook a couple for six.


----------



## gabi (Jul 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Australia won't care, but Siddle might find it more than a little uncomfortable personally, especially if Harmison plays.



I'm assuming hes a better player of the short stuff than Swann. I bet Swann's in the nets right now in fact, working on that. He was clueless against it. Lee should be back too. He's gonna get fully worked over at Lords.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

Also, Lord's is not Perth. Banging it in half-way down is not the best way to dismiss tailenders on a sluggish pitch that has an awkward ridge in it. Pitch it up and if they miss you hit.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He might. Or he might hook a couple for six.


With a grand total of two sixes in First Class Cricket, I wouldn't hold my breath too much if I were you.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Also, Lord's is not Perth. Banging it in half-way down is not the best way to dismiss tailenders on a sluggish pitch that has an awkward ridge in it. Pitch it up and if they miss you hit.


I gather it's quite bouncy atm though, hence all the talk of Harmison.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> With a grand total of two sixes in First Class Cricket, I wouldn't hold my breath too much if I were you.


England need to get down to him first anyway.

Sorry, but talk of giving a tailender what for for exposing one of England's batsmen's weaknesses is laughable.

They found out that Swann is poor against the short ball, so Siddle's job as a fast bowler was to bowl short. He was just doing his job.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I gather it's quite bouncy atm though, hence all the talk of Harmison.


That would be good, but I've heard it said about Lord's before but it's turned out slow and low.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 13, 2009)

Nowt wrong with what Siddle did to Swann. Testing him with the short stuff, there's a always a chance he'll hit the batsman. We'd have all given a little cheer if it was England peppering the Aussies like that, wouldn't we?

Glaring and mouthing off to the batsman can get wearing though. And funny when Mitchell Johnson tries to eyeball. Has no one told him he looks just a wee bit like 80s Radio 1 div "Ooh Gary Davies"?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> England need to get down to him first anyway.
> 
> Sorry, but talk of giving a tailender what for for exposing one of England's batsmen's weaknesses is laughable.
> 
> They found out that Swann is poor against the short ball, so Siddle's job as a fast bowler was to bowl short. He was just doing his job.


Sooner or later they'll get down to him, and tbh, I can't really see England producing such a flat bowling performance again in the next test. Anyway, I never said Siddle shouldn't have bowled bouncers, just that the tradition is that anyone who bounces players gets bounced in return.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Sooner or later they'll get down to him, and tbh, I can't really see England producing such a flat bowling performance again in the next test. Anyway, I never said Siddle shouldn't have bowled bouncers, just that the tradition is that anyone who bounces players gets bounced in return.


Stupid tradition best ignored. Bowl what will get him out. How he bowled earlier is utterly irrelevant. If England are thinking as badly as this they are truly fucked.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Stupid tradition best ignored. Bowl what will get him out. How he bowled earlier is utterly irrelevant. If England are thinking as badly as this they are truly fucked.


And if they bowl bouncers at him, he might fence one to slip or gully (which is presumably what the Aussies were hoping Swann would do).


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And if they bowl bouncers at him, he might fence one to slip or gully (which is presumably what the Aussies were hoping Swann would do).


Exactly. Assess the situation and bowl accordingly. He might have spent the entire match bowling like Waqar Younis, spearing in yorkers or he might have bowled like Colin Croft trying to get his grandmother out on a bouncy track. Either way, it is utterly irrelevant to how you should bowl at him. 

Only time that kind of 'revenge' bowling is justified imo is when it's one fast bowler against another - if he'd been trying to knock Jimmy A's block off, you could use that as motivation to get Jimmy going. Otherwise it is terrible thinking. Just shows you've been rattled.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2009)

Swann isn't as bad at the short stuff as he looked, he was simply always waiting for the pitched-up ball LBW so was looking to get forward, consequently he got caught with the short stuff, but took his medicine.

Very good knock IMO.

No problem at all with Siddle either btw, great battle it was, it's The Ashes not tiddleywinks.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Swann isn't as bad at the short stuff as he looked, he was simply always waiting for the pitched-up ball LBW so was looking to get forward, consequently he got caught with the short stuff, but took his medicine.


Interesting. I didn't see it. If that's true, then well done him.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Interesting. I didn't see it. If that's true, then well done him.



Yeah he was playing the situation, if Siddle bowls short to him at Lord's under less pressure he'll be taking Siddle on.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

Predictions for the squad today?

I predict Harmison in, Panesar out and no other changes. There should be, but there won't.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd have done the same thing - Hauritz

Not that I'm in favour of any team pissing about like that particularly but fair play to Nath.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Predictions for the squad today?
> 
> I predict Harmison in, Panesar out and no other changes. There should be, but there won't.



I predict Onions in Panesar out. I don't think there should be any other changes for Lord's.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Predictions for the squad today?
> 
> I predict Harmison in, Panesar out and no other changes. There should be, but there won't.



Onions and Harmison drafted into the squad, Monty out.

They'll have a look at the wicket before going with either or.

Broad might be injured also.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> I predict Onions in Panesar out. I don't think there should be any other changes for Lord's.


Onions was in the squad already.

Would you be saying that if England had lost?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh aye so he was.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Onions was in the squad already.
> 
> Would you be saying that if England had lost?



Oh right didn't realise that. Yes, I'd have said that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

So how badly do England have to play before you make changes?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So how badly do England have to play before you make changes?


There are a couple of problems here: 1.) wholesale changes don't do the team much good (see the 1990s), 2.) there has to be someone to bring in whom you think would do better. This was one test match; given that England didn't lose, let's see how the players with question marks over them play in the second.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So how badly do England have to play before you make changes?



You think changing the squad around will mean they'll magically start playing better?


----------



## strung out (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So how badly do England have to play before you make changes?



there are only so many changes you can make though. i don't want to go back to the bad old days when batsmen would get a handful of tests then get dumped for the next flavour of the month batsman. the players from this test havent become bad players overnight, they comfortably beat the windies earlier in the summer and have a fairly decent record between them. they just played shit in this test, that's all.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> You think changing the squad around will mean they'll magically start playing better?


It's not just this match, though. They've been poor all year. What is the justification for keeping Broad, for instance?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

strung_out said:


> there are only so many changes you can make though. i don't want to go back to the bad old days when batsmen would get a handful of tests then get dumped for the next flavour of the month batsman. the players from this test havent become bad players overnight, they comfortably beat the windies earlier in the summer and have a fairly decent record between them. they just played shit in this test, that's all.


I saw a day of that series at Lord's. West Indies were unbelievably awful. And England lost to them in the winter, remember. 

The collective record of England's bowlers is very poor, btw, if you look at their averages.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's not just this match, though. They've been poor all year. What is the justification for keeping Broad, for instance?



He's got a test batting average of around 30 and looks a genuine number 8. Ok his bowling average hasn't been great so far (39ish), but in spells he looks dangerous and he's also young. Harmison (I assume that's the suggested replacement) is a retrograde step in my opinion.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> He's got a test batting average of around 30 and looks a genuine number 8. Ok his bowling average hasn't been great so far (39ish), but in spells he looks dangerous and he's also young. Harmison (I assume that's the suggested replacement) is a retrograde step in my opinion.


Fuck his batting. Terrible thinking to pick your third seamer on the basis of his batting. 

Sorry but 'genuine number 8' Have you been reading Ashley Giles's memoirs?


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fuck his batting. Terrible thinking to pick your third seamer on the basis of his batting.
> 
> Sorry but 'genuine number 8' Have you been reading Ashley Giles's memoirs?



Yeah, that's a bit of a cliche. Wish I hadn't written it. I still say he shouldn't be dropped and that his batting is important. 

It's terrible thinking to pick your third seamer on the basis that he bowled well for two seasons 5 years ago.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Yeah, that's a bit of a cliche. Wish I hadn't written it. I still say he shouldn't be dropped and that his batting is important.
> 
> It's terrible thinking to pick your third seamer on the basis that he bowled well for two seasons 5 years ago.


I agree entirely. I don't want Harmison back either.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I agree entirely. I don't want Harmison back either.



So what do you want then? I thought you wanted Harmison back, must have been someone else that said that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> So what do you want then? I thought you wanted Harmison back, must have been someone else that said that.


Nope. I predicted that he would be recalled. Didn't say that was what I wanted – although I'd take Harmison before Broad.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Nope. I predicted that he would be recalled. Didn't say that was what I wanted – although I'd take Harmison before Broad.



So what do you want then?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> So what do you want then?


The moon. 

On a stick.

Plus maybe Sajid Mahmood.

The depressing truth is that the cupboard appears to be worryingly bare.


(Obligatory 'Oh for Simon Jones' lament)


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The moon.
> 
> On a stick.
> 
> ...



Well a team still needs to be picked despite the bareness of the cupboard.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2009)

Harmison in, Panesar retained, Flintoff a doubt..


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 13, 2009)

Who's out if Harmison is in, or are they waiting on the scan before they say?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

Complacency rules.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 13, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Complacency rules.



You still haven't told us what you'd do.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> You still haven't told us what you'd do.



Its easier to criticize rather than give a solution to the 'problem'.


----------



## Santino (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd play myself at 7. It worked on the PS2 a couple of years ago.


----------



## gabi (Jul 13, 2009)

As a neutral, I can't believe you lot went in without Harmison at Cardiff - he's your most menacing bowler by a stretch. Should definitely play at Lords.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> You still haven't told us what you'd do.


Yes I have. I'd drop Broad and bring in Mahmood, for starters. Play just one spinner, probably Swann, so playing Onions as the fourth seamer. 

I'd also drop Cook for someone in form. I'd use wise heads in touch with the county game to decide who that should be.


----------



## strung out (Jul 13, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Who's out if Harmison is in, or are they waiting on the scan before they say?



no-one. everyone has been retained with harmy added to the squad.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 13, 2009)

Santino said:


> I'd play myself at 7. It worked on the PS2 a couple of years ago.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

gabi said:


> As a neutral, I can't believe you lot went in without Harmison at Cardiff - he's your most menacing bowler by a stretch. Should definitely play at Lords.


At his best he is, yes, but you can only fuck up so many times imo.

At his best, Mahmood is also very menacing.


----------



## Santino (Jul 13, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


>


What's so funny? I bloody saved that series with my leg-spin and big hitting.


----------



## Santino (Jul 13, 2009)

Does Mahmood have sufficient control to warrant a recall? He used to spray it around a fair bit.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 13, 2009)

Santino said:


> Does Mahmood have sufficient control to warrant a recall? He used to spray it around a fair bit.


Yes, he did. He'd be a gamble. Playing Broad, on the other hand, is not a gamble at all. He is reliably ordinary.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

gabi said:


> As a neutral, I can't believe you lot went in without Harmison at Cardiff - he's your most menacing bowler by a stretch. Should definitely play at Lords.


Harmison is a perennial annoyance to England fans; the way it works is: he gets dropped for inconsistent bowling, he goes and takes loads of wickets at express pace for Durham, he gets called up for England based on his county form, he plays half of a good match to remind everyone how good he _can_ be, and repeat.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Harmison is a perennial annoyance to England fans; the way it works is: he gets dropped for inconsistent bowling, he goes and takes loads of wickets at express pace for Durham, he gets called up for England based on his county form, he plays half of a good match to remind everyone how good he _can_ be, and repeat.



this however is still infinitely better than mahmood who doesn't even take shit loads of wickets in county cricket, and didn't take any for the Lions.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 13, 2009)

What's wrong with Pietersen? First innings he is out playing a shot that would look ambitious in Twenty20, and second he leaves a straight ball. I'm not sure I've seen two such sorry dismissals in test cricket.

Are we allowed to whip our players?


----------



## Relahni (Jul 13, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> What's wrong with Pietersen? First innings he is out playing a shot that would look ambitious in Twenty20, and second he leaves a straight ball. I'm not sure I've seen two such sorry dismissals in test cricket.
> 
> Are we allowed to whip our players?



He did look a bit out of sorts.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 13, 2009)

This timewasting accusation is ludicrous - just sour grapes. The aussies got off lightly and they know it - we were just itching to get them in with 13 runs on the board and only 10 wickets to fall. All we'd have needed is a couple of overs, no problem on a turning wicket and two spinners.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 13, 2009)

two sheds said:


> This timewasting accusation is ludicrous - just sour grapes. The aussies got off lightly and they know it - we were just itching to get them in with 13 runs on the board and only 10 wickets to fall. All we'd have needed is a couple of overs, no problem on a turning wicket and two spinners.



thats right,we were shaking with fear.Thank god your lot wasted that game away.Nothing to do with Monty and Andersons batting prowess


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

I think we're looking at this the wrong way round here: the Aussies failed to get Monty Panesar out in 35 deliveries on a day 5 pitch, which begs the questions a.) is their attack overrated? and b.) wtf were the top order playing at?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 13, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> thats right,we were shaking with fear.Thank god your lot wasted that game away.Nothing to do with Monty and Andersons batting prowess



See, they admit it


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I think we're looking at this the wrong way round here: the Aussies failed to get Monty Panesar out in 35 deliveries on a day 5 pitch, which begs the questions a.) is their attack overrated? and b.) wtf were the top order playing at?



Our attack????We took 19 wickets to your 6.Your top order would only get a game for England.They would be flat out getting a game anywhere elseNot even the womens team


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Our attack????We took 19 wickets to your 6.Your top order would only get a game for England.They would be flat out getting a game anywhere elseNot even the womens team


England don't pretend to be the best team in the world though. Fact remains that you failed to be a team you claim to be so inferior to yours as to be beneath contempt and then your captain throws his rattle about and moans about alleged timewasting which didn't even take any overs out of the match.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 13, 2009)

two sheds said:


> This timewasting accusation is ludicrous - just sour grapes. The aussies got off lightly and they know it - we were just itching to get them in with 13 runs on the board and only 10 wickets to fall. All we'd have needed is a couple of overs, no problem on a turning wicket and two spinners.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> England don't pretend to be the best team in the world though. Fact remains that you failed to be a team you claim to be so inferior to yours as to be beneath contempt and then your captain throws his rattle about and moans about alleged timewasting which didn't even take any overs out of the match.



actually it was a couple of overs in real time but who gives a shit.He was expected to say something about it by the ACB.Thats part of his tenure innit,to look out for his team.We dont care,we will thump you in the next game anywayJust to prove we are better than you lol
BTW check your spelling next time sonny


----------



## Relahni (Jul 13, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> actually it was a couple of overs in real time but who gives a shit.He was expected to say something about it by the ACB.Thats part of his tenure innit,to look out for his team.We dont care,we will thump you in the next game anywayJust to prove we are better than you lol
> BTW check your spelling next time sonny



Typical cry baby Ponting.

Aussies are such whingers.  Bloody whine all day long.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> actually it was a couple of overs in real time



Bollocks was it! Were you actually watching? The only overs taken out of day were probably two when the physio had to be summoned to treat Swann after Siddle hit him with two bouncers, and you can't object to that. The alleged 'timewasting' lasted about 30 seconds.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2009)

98 overs were due for the day, 98 were bowled.


----------



## Santino (Jul 13, 2009)

Flashman said:


> 98 overs were due for the day, 98 were bowled.


You can prove anything with facts.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 13, 2009)

The twelfth man/physio visits were a farce, let's be honest about it. What it looked like was just a shameful attempt at timewasting, to whatever degree.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> The twelfth man/physio visits were a farce, let's be honest about it. What it looked like was just a shameful attempt at timewasting, to whatever degree.


It wasn't even a very good attempt either.


----------



## embree (Jul 13, 2009)

who cares? Windies did it against us in the Caribbean, it's a smokescreen to distract attention from bowling North when they needed to get two tail enders out and their overly hopeful appealing in the closing overs (yeah, balls pitching outside off and going straight on and definite lbw shouts eh)


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

embree said:


> who cares? Windies did it against us in the Caribbean, it's a smokescreen to distract attention from bowling North when they needed to get two tail enders out and their overly hopeful appealing in the closing overs (yeah, balls pitching outside off and going straight on and definite lbw shouts eh)


Those weren't even the most optimistic either; there was one on day 1 which hit the batsman three stumps outside off and got a vociferous appeal - even Monty Panesar wouldn't have gone up for that one.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 13, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Our attack????We took 19 wickets to your 6.Your top order would only get a game for England.They would be flat out getting a game anywhere elseNot even the womens team



Keep whinging mate. We know deep down you're just embaressed you couldn't get monty/anderson out.


----------



## gabi (Jul 13, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Keep whinging mate. We know deep down you're just embaressed you couldn't get monty/anderson out.



I'd be more embarrassed that you had to rely on Monty's batting talents to save the test


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

gabi said:


> I'd be more embarrassed that you had to rely on Monty's batting talents to save the test


It was mostly Colly's batting talents that saved the test.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 13, 2009)

gabi said:


> I'd be more embarrassed that you had to rely on Monty's batting talents to save the test



I normally would be, but were used to england being shit.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 13, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Our attack????We took 19 wickets to your 6.



We got more runs than you did, though


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 13, 2009)

two sheds said:


> We got more runs than you did, though



Buhaha !


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 13, 2009)

Flintof is injured and it looks like Harmison will be in with a shout.



> A knee injury to Andrew Flintoff has prompted England selectors to call the in-form Steve Harmison into an expanded 14-man squad for the second Ashes Test at Lord's. Flintoff complained of right knee soreness and swelling after twisting awkwardly in the field during Australia's first innings, and will undergo scans on Monday. He is in serious doubt to play at Lord's from Thursday.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 13, 2009)

Just knew flintoff was gonna get injured at some point, can't for the life of me think why..................


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 13, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Just knew flintoff was gonna get injured at some point, can't for the life of me think why..................



I think he's pretty much finished bowling wise TBH, one thing he could do is pack in 4/5 day cricket and only play for England in ODI's, take some pressure off his body  he can't do 20 odd overs a day no more.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree but would be sad to see him leave test cricket, certainly shouldn't leave it during the ashes.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 13, 2009)

two sheds said:


> We got more runs than you did, though



you prick


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 13, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I normally would be, but were used to england being shit.



so are we,goes with the turf.

geddit geddit?????










"gets coat"


----------



## two sheds (Jul 13, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> you prick





Well excuse me if i'm wrong, but as i recall WE got the ashes that we took off you last time having whipped your little pink arses, so you have to beat us to get them back. 

So, besides the moral victory (heroic last-wicket partnership, we got more runs than you did, we only drew cos it pissed it down, etc. etc.) the draw effectively means we're 1-0 up in the series.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 13, 2009)

two sheds said:


> Well excuse me if i'm wrong, but as i recall WE got the ashes that we took off you last time having whipped your little pink arses, so you have to beat us to get them back.
> 
> So, besides the moral victory (heroic last-wicket partnership, we got more runs than you did, we only drew cos it pissed it down, etc. etc.) the draw effectively means we're 1-0 up in the series.



i assume the 'we' is england?

if so, i take it you've fallen for the media conveniently forgetting the last tour to australia? a whitewashing which means they're effectively 1-0 up.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 13, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> i assume the 'we' is england?
> 
> if so, i take it you've fallen for the media conveniently forgetting the last tour to australia? a whitewashing which means they're effectively 1-0 up.



shhhh  doesn't count


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 13, 2009)

two sheds said:


> shhhh  doesn't count



it definitely does.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 13, 2009)

And in other news, the incompetence of the Windies Cricket Board and their players has caused the West Indies to lose to Bangladesh at home. Always nice to know there's someone worse off than yourself.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 14, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And in other news, the incompetence of the Windies Cricket Board and their players has caused the West Indies to lose to Bangladesh at home. Always nice to know there's someone worse off than yourself.


What the fucking fuck.

West Indies put out a reserve team for a test match.

I never, ever thought I would ever see that. 

I'm   and   in roughly equal measure.

Bangladesh should have refused to play. That was not a fucking Test Match. 

Yet again, fuck.

What's the story - is it a money thing?

What a bloody disgrace.


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 14, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> What's the story - is it a money thing?



It's a race thing, or a the legacy of a race thing.  The West Indian players have always felt exploited, and rightly so, by the West Indies cricket board, which until recently was mostly white.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 14, 2009)

Been confimed that Swalec Stadium will have a ODI next season, Australia. In 2011 they have a test match, Sri Lanka, and a ODI.

They will find out at end of July about further test matches until 2016, but will have to wait to find out about further Ashes tests as the bidding starts then!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 14, 2009)

Why the hell are West Indian cricketers 'incompetent' for sticking up for decent wages. People don't realise how little the majority earn for such high profile positions, nor how they feel increasingly forced towards 20/20 and playing elsewhere. It's a vital matter for cricket going forward in the region.

On this score Dwyer's actually correct. The WICB have always been a bunch of money grabbing politicos who've fucked the players over. It came home to roost after two 5-0 blackwashes of England and two World cups, when the players were offered an insultingly bounteous £50 bonus for their efforts. This merely continues the same sad tradition of unrest between the board and players.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 14, 2009)

The West Indian players have always been paid poorly.I would like to see a players union calling an international strike in support of equal pay across the board(except for captains)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 14, 2009)

They're paid a great deal more than the Bangladesh team.

The WI squad is in fact much better paid now than it was. The real issue as I understand it is the lack of pay for anyone with no central contract. As soon as they lose that contract, they're buggered.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 14, 2009)

Personally I'd say they were incompetent for not protesting before a more important series; if they'd protested before one of the recent Wisden Trophy series or the tour to New Zealand (I think I'm right in saying that this particular episode of the ongoing warfare between players and board goes back at least that far), they might have got the board to pay more attention; as it is, they feel able to try to sit the players out for the series against Bangladesh.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 14, 2009)

The players deserve a decent wage. The are the centre of a multi-million pound business - and yet often get the least money.

At the same time, with all the 20-20 stuff going on and the increasing potential for breakaway leagues - players who get a good profile and do well in tests can get mega-bucks for a few week's work.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2009)

I knew it was a dirty trick to blacken our name - that physio was an aussie. It was probably his suggestion.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 14, 2009)

Not sure whether Australians are worse winners or losers


----------



## two sheds (Jul 14, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Not sure whether Australians are worse winners or losers



Well they've had more practice being winners - you'd imagine we'd similarly be best losers.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 14, 2009)

Idaho said:


> The players deserve a decent wage. The are the centre of a multi-million pound business - and yet often get the least money.



Quite, I always remember watching the baseball years ago and the presenter said 'Don't you think it's terrible, the money these guys get paid' and the expert replied 'Don't you think it's worse that someone can pay these guys that kind of money, essentially for a hobby?' - which is exactly right in my view. No matter what a sportsperson gets paid, however ludicrous and out of proportion it is, some fatcat or conglomerate of fat cats is paying them out of the interest on their ill begotten gains....


----------



## Santino (Jul 14, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Not sure whether Australians are worse winners or losers


Pretty bad draw-ers too on evidence so far.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 14, 2009)

2nd test is looking like a washout weatherwise - at least for thusrday and friday:

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/7days.asp?zipcode=london


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 14, 2009)

looks OKish on metcheck http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/7days.asp?zipcode=NW8 8QN

e2a heh, same link different reading


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 14, 2009)

When was the last time it was still 0-0 after two tests in the ashes series in england i wonder?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 14, 2009)

The weather is looking fine except a bit damp on Friday.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 14, 2009)

Aussie cricketers have as much brains as a plate of dog shit. 

They are a disgrace to the Australian education system.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 14, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Aussie cricketers have as much brains as a plate of dog shit.
> 
> They are a disgrace .



well said man, well said


----------



## Combustible (Jul 14, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> What's wrong with Pietersen? First innings he is out playing a shot that would look ambitious in Twenty20, and second he leaves a straight ball. I'm not sure I've seen two such sorry dismissals in test cricket.



What was worse was his whinging after being criticized for the first wicket.  Very immature from someone who has been captain and makes him come across like he isn't playing for the team.  Like the mirror image of Geoffrey Boycott.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2009)

He fucked up twice  - the team got him out of trouble. He owes them. He needs be given the chance to pay them back - but if he's still playing silly buggers after this test then he goes. IMO - no matter how good he is. And not dropped with a wink that you'll be back because we know how good you are but with a clear warning that you're not coming back except on our terms. That he could justioy his innings in the paper is disgusting.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 14, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> He fucked up twice  - the team got him out of trouble. He owes them. He needs be given the chance to pay them back - but if he's still playing silly buggers after this test then he goes. IMO - no matter how good he is. And not dropped with a wink that you'll be back because we know how good you are but with a clear warning that you're not coming back except on our terms. That he could justioy his innings in the paper is disgusting.



I'm coming round to that pov, sadly.

Strange that he defends the shot to the cameras and the press, after clearly facepalming on the balcony after the dismissal. Was he actually thinking 'prat' or did he just realise he'd left the oven on?


----------



## mhwfc (Jul 14, 2009)

1927 said:


> Been confimed that Swalec Stadium will have a ODI next season, Australia. In 2011 they have a test match, Sri Lanka, and a ODI.



Another one day series against the Aussies? We're playing seven against them this year after the proper cricket's finished!! Just a little bit of overkill


----------



## Relahni (Jul 14, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> He fucked up twice  - the team got him out of trouble. He owes them. He needs be given the chance to pay them back - but if he's still playing silly buggers after this test then he goes. IMO - no matter how good he is. And not dropped with a wink that you'll be back because we know how good you are but with a clear warning that you're not coming back except on our terms. That he could justioy his innings in the paper is disgusting.



Ridiculous. Dropping the best player? Utter bunkum. 

What is kp meant to do? Apologize to the nation wearing nothing but a hair shirt. I really like kp's fuck you lot approach. 

Kp owes England nothing.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 14, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Ridiculous. Dropping the best player? Utter bunkum.
> 
> What is kp meant to do? Apologize to the nation wearing nothing but a hair shirt. I really like kp's fuck you lot approach.
> 
> Kp owes England nothing.



He owes the team, just like the rest of them.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Ridiculous. Dropping the best player? Utter bunkum.
> 
> What is kp meant to do? Apologize to the nation wearing nothing but a hair shirt. I really like kp's fuck you lot approach.
> 
> Kp owes England nothing.



I suggested dropping him _if_ he carries on down this path. What is he meant to do? Play for the team rather than himself, if he can't then off he goes. Like what you like.

What's wrong with dropping the beat player to get a better team balance anyway? Is this beyond the bounds of possibility? Is it madness - has it never happened?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 14, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> He fucked up twice  - the team got him out of trouble. He owes them. He needs be given the chance to pay them back - but if he's still playing silly buggers after this test then he goes. IMO - no matter how good he is. And not dropped with a wink that you'll be back because we know how good you are but with a clear warning that you're not coming back except on our terms. That he could justioy his innings in the paper is disgusting.



In the 1st innings everyone else fucked up worse than him...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> In the 1st innings everyone else fucked up worse than him...



Yes, and they're not KP. That's the difference.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 14, 2009)

supposed to be a team game.KP is a wanker to think the world revolves around him when it clearly revolves around Australia


----------



## Relahni (Jul 14, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> supposed to be a team game.KP is a wanker to think the world revolves around him when it clearly revolves around Australia





Kp is quality. He's up his arse, so what? If I was that good, I would be too.

Don't see the logic of dropping him when he's been one of our best players in a test match where he wasn't so good. 

When he, flintoff and collingwood play at top form, I think we'll make ricky ponting cry again.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 14, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> That he could justioy his innings in the paper is disgusting.



This was the worst bit for me. He was interviewed on the telly after the first day's play and refused to admit that he'd fucked up. It's a sweep shot, I play it all the time, I get runs playing it, I'm gonna keep playing it, fuck you I'm Kevin Pietersen and I can do what I want. 

No mate, it wasn't a sweep shot it was a fucking awful sweep shot and one you clearly decided to play before the ball had left the bowler's hand which allowed him to change his delivery enough to get you out. Schoolboys know better than to do that ffs.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 14, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> This was the worst bit for me. He was interviewed on the telly after the first day's play and refused to admit that he'd fucked up. It's a sweep shot, I play it all the time, I get runs playing it, I'm gonna keep playing it, fuck you I'm Kevin Pietersen and I can do what I want.
> 
> No mate, it wasn't a sweep shot it was a fucking awful sweep shot and one you clearly decided to play before the ball had left the bowler's hand which allowed him to change his delivery enough to get you out. Schoolboys know better than to do that ffs.



Seriously, this is shit. 

Why should he apologize to some no mark journalist? He doesn't need to. I'm really happy with his fuck you response. He did his best. Facing the Aussies is a lot more difficult than sitting on your arse moaning, whinging and writing it all down.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 14, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Seriously, this is shit.
> 
> Why should he apologize to some no mark journalist? He doesn't need to. I'm really happy with his fuck you response. He did his best. Facing the Aussies is a lot more difficult than sitting on your arse moaning, whinging and writing it all down.



Agreed, why would you admit you were wrong when the aussies are watching to? Plus he might feel more restricted in the near future if he admitted it.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't have a problem with a talented player who is playing well, scoring runs and helping the team, being dismissive of criticism. However when that player fails to perform for an extended period of time, I expect a bit more humility.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 14, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I don't have a problem with a talented player who is playing well, scoring runs and helping the team, being dismissive of criticism. However when that player fails to perform for an extended period of time, I expect a bit more humility.



So who was England's top scoring batsman in the first innings? 

There was others who were more deserving of criticism IMO. 

People want perfection and moan when they don't get it. Except for myself, no-one is perfect.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 14, 2009)

It doesn't matter how talented KP is, if he can't string it together enough when it counts he should be dropped asap.

Graeme Hick and Mark Ramprakash were both the best players ever and yet got dropped 3,439,943 times from the test team because they kept being shit in test matches.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2009)

Relahni said:


> So who was England's top scoring batsman in the first innings?
> 
> There was others who were more deserving of criticism IMO.
> 
> People want perfection and moan when they don't get it. Except for myself, no-one is perfect.



No, people don't want perfection They want extended application of skills.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 14, 2009)

bi0boy said:


> It doesn't matter how talented KP is, if he can't string it together enough when it counts he should be dropped asap.
> 
> Graeme Hick and Mark Ramprakash were both the best players ever and yet got dropped 3,439,943 times from the test team because they kept being shit in test matches.



Neither of them had a record in test matches anywhere near KP's. 

For both of them a 69 would have a been an exception rather than a frustration

Hick averaged 32 with 6 hundreds
Ramps averaged 27 with 2 hundreds
Pieterson averages 50 with 16 hundreds from the same amount of games as Ramprakash played.

I don't like Pieterson, but to blame him alone for the performance in the last match is ludicrous. He is an arrogant wanker, but he's also the highest averaging England batsman and top scored in one innings...


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 14, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Yes, and they're not KP. That's the difference.



Replace him with who?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2009)

No one yet. Don't panic.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 14, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> No one yet. Don't panic.



Rob Key? How about Mark Ramprakash?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 14, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Replace him with who?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Rob Key? How about Mark Ramprakash?


Why are you being silly?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 14, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Why are you being silly?



 I dunno  sorry mister...


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 14, 2009)

bi0boy said:


>



Or his grandmother...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2009)

Give Hildreth a go.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2009)

Bring back tavare.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 14, 2009)

The player I personally object to is Stuart Broad. He's apparantly good at something, but no-one has actually seen the evidence of it.... 

He's the new Glen Mcgrath y'know.... No he's not, he's Ian Botham! No he's not he's um... Mark Ealham at best.... 

Last time I was volumable in my criticism of Broad he got a 5fer... Therefore my criticism is bulletproof either way.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 14, 2009)

Cook's the one I'm worried about, not KP.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 14, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Cook's the one I'm worried about, not KP.



Same.

Going into the ashes he looked solid, and the aussies have found him out already, it seems.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 15, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> Another one day series against the Aussies? We're playing seven against them this year after the proper cricket's finished!! Just a little bit of overkill


It's probably Pakistan vs. Australia.

BTW, why is there always this collective blood-letting after England have a poor match? Yes, much of the criticism is deserved, but surely there are limits. Let's see how they apply themselves at Lord's before going too far.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It's probably Pakistan vs. Australia.
> 
> BTW, why is there always this collective blood-letting after England have a poor match? Yes, much of the criticism is deserved, but surely there are limits. Let's see how they apply themselves at Lord's before going too far.



Why do people talk about the game and players? Why not? What's the point otherwise?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 15, 2009)

Nemo said:


> BTW, why is there always this collective blood-letting after England have a poor match?



Yep - after following England for 40 years I know that all is well with the world when they lose. It's when they start winning i get an uneasy feeling that something is going on I don't know about  .


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

There's nothing -there's discusion of players and pitches.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It's probably Pakistan vs. Australia.
> 
> BTW, why is there always this collective blood-letting after England have a poor match? Yes, much of the criticism is deserved, but surely there are limits. Let's see how they apply themselves at Lord's before going too far.


They'd righty roll all over you - _but there are mint tea limits_. People like you are killing cricket. Let's see what the king says first if he an send us telegraph before marconi. Let's go too far.


----------



## mhwfc (Jul 15, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It's probably Pakistan vs. Australia.



http://www.uk.cricket.org/db/FORTHCOMING/FUTURE_TOURS/2010.html

Looking into it the Future Tours Programme suggests they'll be 5 ODIs between Australia and England in June 2009,  crazy stuff it would be better replaced by 2 or 3 tests then some limited overs cricket between Aus and Pak, then instead of the WI and whoever the WICB can persuade to play yet again why not play Pakistan, it'll have been 4 years since they played here and it'd be good to get them playing a lot of international cricket.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> They'd righty roll all over you - _but there are mint tea limits_. People like you are killing cricket. Let's see what the king says first if he an send us telegraph before marconi. Let's go too far.


i.e making a change isn't heresy.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 15, 2009)

Drop Pietersen, I say. And let everyone know that attitude is more important than talent.

It's what Australia would do. It's what Australia did do, in effect, with Dean Jones.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Drop Pietersen, I say. And let everyone know that attitude is more important than talent.
> 
> It's what Australia would do. It's what Australia did do, in effect, with Dean Jones.


I've got some sympathy with this view.  It's amazing how often Collingwood is our best player on the pitch, despite arguably having the least natural talent.

Not sure that I could actually bring myself to do it though.  When all's said and done, he still top-scored in the first innings!

ETA: And in the second innings, it wasn't attitude that did for him.  He didn't play and miss, he didn't play at it in the first place.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

I think he needs at least the next test to show what's he's prepared to put back - there should be no shibboleths though. You're right about the aussies, they understood/understand that.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I've got some sympathy with this view.  It's amazing how often Collingwood is our best player on the pitch, despite arguably having the least natural talent.
> 
> Not sure that I could actually bring myself to do it though.  When all's said and done, he still top-scored in the first innings!



Which shows exactly why we need him to play for the team - we're not strong enough to have him play the way he did in those innings.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 15, 2009)

He's always played the odd daft shot, and may well continue to do so, doesn't bother me tbh. He took loads of risks against Lee at the Oval in '05 that secured us the Ashes ffs.

Cook, Strauss et al are the ones that need to step up IMO.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2009)

No, that's true.  He is very frustrating.  

If we had the players who all laid down solid half-centuries, we could afford a match-winner who went for it.  But when he comes in down the order with the team in trouble, it's a different story.

Something you hear so often from players these days is, "it's just the way I play".  Biggest bollocks ever, that.  Being a top player means being able to flex your style to the situation.  Again, look at Collingwood: in the first innings he initially zoomed through the scoring and in general he is more than capable of getting more than a run a ball.  But then in the second innings he survived for over 300 balls.  That's what you need in a test side.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 15, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Something you hear so often from players these days is, "it's just the way I play".  Biggest bollocks ever, that.


Yep. And it is more for this attitude than for the actual shots that I'd drop Pietersen. Steve Waugh was a compulsive hooker early on in his career – good at it too, but hooking is dangerous and even the best will get out doing it. What did Waugh do? Did he say 'ah well, that's just the way I play and it's been pretty good so far'? No. He took the conscious decision never to play the hook shot ever again in test cricket, and never again did he play it.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

kabbes said:


> No, that's true.  He is very frustrating.
> 
> If we had the players who all laid down solid half-centuries, we could afford a match-winner who went for it.  But when he comes in down the order with the team in trouble, it's a different story.
> 
> Something you hear so often from players these days is, "it's just the way I play".  Biggest bollocks ever, that.  Being a top player means being able to flex your style to the situation.  Again, look at Collingwood: in the first innings he initially zoomed through the scoring and in general he is more than capable of getting more than a run a ball.  But then in the second innings he survived for over 300 balls.  That's what you need in a test side.



Equally, Colly has had patches where hasn't been able to buy a run. He did well last match, KP looked out of touch in the both innings innings and played a silly shot in the first innings. An out of form KP gets 69, an out of form collingwood gets about 10 in 4 tests as last summer.

Don't get me wrong, I like Colly and I don't like KP but they are different and I don't buy the idea that Colly is 'better' - He's more admirable, but not really 'better' 

At some point I think KP will hit one of the Aussies out of the attack in the series - I can't see any other England batsman having the ability or attitude to dismantle one of the opposition bowlers.

For me, worries if I were Andy Flower are...

Why have the top three managed nothing in 6 innings between them? 
Why has Stuart Broad contributed nothing (see my previous post)? 
Why was our spinning so flaccid? (Swann pretty much admitted to being a bit psyched out in the paper yesterday and poor old Monty...)
Can we play Fred if he's not 100%? Does that mean four bowlers? If so, does that mean bringing back Ian 'phased by the Aussies' Bell? 
Graham Onions? 

I might be wanting to have a natter with KP, but it's his form I'd be worried about - now, yeah that might be linked to attitude or pride or whatever, but from what I understand, he trains really hard and has greater 'professionalism' off the pitch than many of his team-mates, so I dunno really what I'd say...

'Er, KP, stop, like getting out, ok?'
'Righto boss, I won't get out again'

If you tell him to go and play like Boycott or he gets dropped, you run the real risk of doing what Illingworth did to Malcom, taking a natural but wild talent and trying to 'tweak it' to the point where it's ruined. It's arguably happened to Monty as well. I'm not saying international players are beyond coaching but that coaching has to be _with_ the player, not reconstructing them... 

So actually, when players say 'that's the way I play' there is some truth in it. If Devon Malcom had told Illingworth to fuck off, England might have actually had a player who bore some resemblance to Devon Malcom for the latter half of the nineties.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 15, 2009)

Devon Malcolm was a liability. Harsh truth is, he was probably too old to ever change. 

Plenty of younger tearaway fast bowlers have changed how they play to improve. Richard Hadlee is probably the best example. 

All I can do with Pietersen is compare how he plays with the way all the Australian top order has played for the last decade and a half. I just don't think the way he throws it away would be tolerated by Australia. They'd kick him out of the team.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 15, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> 'Er, KP, stop, like getting out, ok?'
> .


No. 

'Er, KP, while we're building an innings, do not play premeditated shots, ever, ok?'

He needs to be challenged to improve.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2009)

What lbj said.  Also, I'm not saying that Collingwood is better than Pieterson.  Far from it.  I'm saying that it is frustrating that Pieterson is hiding behind natural talent as an excuse to not push himself forward.  If someone like Collingwood can learn to adapt his game then someone like Pieterson DEFINITELY can learn to adapt his game.  He should be light years ahead.  But if you're that good, you don't get out for 69 in that way.  Can you imagine either Waugh doing that?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

Justin langer has spent the last few years coaching the somerset batsmen on exactly those lines (edit:the ones lbj outlined) and it's now paying off, we're the strongest batting team in the country. You _can_ work on the players mentality without rubbing out their spark.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Devon Malcolm was a liability. Harsh truth is, he was probably too old to ever change.
> 
> Plenty of younger tearaway fast bowlers have changed how they play to improve. Richard Hadlee is probably the best example.
> 
> All I can do with Pietersen is compare how he plays with the way all the Australian top order has played for the last decade and a half. I just don't think the way he throws it away would be tolerated by Australia. They'd kick him out of the team.



I agree, Malcom made Harmison look like a heat seaking missile for a lot of the latter part of his test career but do you not think Malcom became a liability _because_ they tried to change him?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't really remember Malcom before he went off the boil.  But generally -- just because you got it horribly wrong with one player, doesn't mean that you can't get it right with others.


----------



## Santino (Jul 15, 2009)

Remember when he took 9 wickets against South Africa? That was awesome.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2009)

No I don't


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Jusatin langer has spent the last few years coaching the somerset batsmen on exactly those lines (edit:the ones lbj outlined) and it's now paying off, we're the strongest batting team in the country. You _can_ work on the players mentality without rubbing out their spark.



With the loveliest batting strip in the country... 

No, I'd agree with that to be fair, but I'd worry about giving him ultimatums like - 'get out to a silly shot ever again and we'll drop you' as I think especially without Flintoff (whose just announced retirement btw, dunno if that been posted) we have serious lack of real aggression in the side and with Malcom, I'm only giving an example of a player who became frightened to actually do what he was good at. 

This said, in a way I'd love Flower and Strauss to have a right go at him... He should listen to Flower, his record as a batsman was outstanding after all


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

Thing is, not sure how happy he'd be taking lesson off Strauss (see, he's got us talking aboput this the wrong way round already)


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, cheers freddy!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I don't really remember Malcom before he went off the boil.  But generally -- just because you got it horribly wrong with one player, doesn't mean that you can't get it right with others.



If you have player, who generally speaking has got the best test average of any player for his country for years - (Who else has averaged 50 for England in recent times) you don't start pissing about with him too much. I'd agree with BA that working on mentality is possible, but it's got to be gradual and I suppose, actually the more I discuss it the more his 'that's just the way I play' comments trouble me....

Then again, they might just be bravado, designed to project a 'fuck you all, i don't care' attitude when perhaps, really he has discussed it all etc, which is fine. *straws clutched*


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 15, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> I agree, Malcom made Harmison look like a heat seaking missile for a lot of the latter part of his test career but do you not think Malcom became a liability _because_ they tried to change him?


No, he was always a liability. That amazing performance against South Africa was, unfortunately, the exception rather than the rule. But Malcolm was something of a special case. He took up cricket late in life and was already quite old when he came into the test team. The older you get, the harder it is to change.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Well, cheers freddy!



http://www.cricinfo.com/england/content/current/story/414514.html

going at end of series... 

Probably about time really, the guy is broken but it's a shame as I love the fella.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 15, 2009)

BBC are suggesting Flintoff is going to retire from test cricket at end of the Ashes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 15, 2009)

Saw that on sky news to, will be sad to see him go but its probably the right time given all his injuries. Mentioned it should happen earlier in the thread.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

We'll always have 2005. 

*Grit in eye*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 15, 2009)

He'll get a great sending off in the last test from the crowd atleast.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

I remember watching his debut... 

He was this tubby guy who bowled dibby dobby medium pace...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> He'll get a great sending off in the last test from the crowd atleast.



Where is the final test? Anyone have the list?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Where is the final test? Anyone have the list?



I'm guessing the oval - I will go and check!

Yes, I was right...

20-24 5th Test, The Oval
Play starts at 1100 BST


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Where is the final test? Anyone have the list?



The oval, as always.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> The oval, as always.



Despite watching the ashes for 25+ years, i did not know that.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm sure it's been said at least 10 times on this thread, but the player we miss most is tresco.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 15, 2009)

Fucking hell!

Cheers Andrew, I'll have a Lancaster Bomber in your name son.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> I'm sure it's been said at least 10 times on this thread, but the player we miss most is tresco.



He's in cracking form this year as well. (not just at Taunton)


----------



## Flashman (Jul 15, 2009)

Not an option though sadly (sadly for him more than anything).


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

England's loss, somerset's gain. (remember the ghosts of Monmouth! We shall be avenged)


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Fucking hell!
> 
> Cheers Andrew, I'll have a Lancaster Bomber in your name son.



Funnily enough I got randomly got free tickets at my local pub to the Lancashire match on sunday courtesy of thwaites...


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> England's loss, somerset's gain. (remember the ghosts of Monmouth! We shall be avenged)



Is yer man Trego international standard?, he seems to be in blinding form...


----------



## Flashman (Jul 15, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Funnily enough I got randomly got free tickets at my local pub to the Lancashire match on sunday courtesy of thwaites...





Really like Bomber, surprised to learn it's only been around since 2002.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Really like Bomber, surprised to learn it's only been around since 2002.



I like a nice pint of Wainwright as well. As an old man...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 15, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Is yer man Trego international standard?, he seems to be in blinding form...


Edited. Got it wrong.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Edited. Got it wrong.





*looks lost*


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Is yer man Trego international standard?, he seems to be in blinding form...



For 20/20 or one dayers yes, not test cricket though. He's had a bad couple of years when he couln't buckle down, went away, almost retired, played semi-pro football etc But Brian Rose seems to have sorted him out now - he's having a fantastic season thus far. The other one down here _will_ be a test player is Kieswetter a just below very good keeper and a great batsmen - and still very very young.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> For 20/20 or one dayers yes, not test cricket though. He's had a bad couple mof years when he copuln't buckle down, went away, alsmost retire, played semi-pro football etc But brain Rose seems to have sorted him out now - he's having a fantastic season thus far. The other one down here _will_ be a test player is Kieswetter a just below very good keeper and a great batsmen - and still very very young.



Ah, I didn't realise he was a keeper.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 15, 2009)

Prior's got that position sewn up for the next few years, looking very good at the mo.

(assuming he doesn't start dropping catches again)


----------



## Flashman (Jul 15, 2009)

KP "50/50" for Lord's.

Christ.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 15, 2009)

Flashman said:


> KP "50/50" for Lord's.
> 
> Christ.



Ugh. Maybe they're just teasing the aussies.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

Flashman said:


> KP "50/50" for Lord's.
> 
> Christ.



Excellent - good to have Ian bell back...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 15, 2009)

Ian Bell will get out for 6 or less in the first innings.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

Bell should be dropped.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh noes!

Rather have Shah.

In fact I'd rather have the Shah of Iran.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Bell should be dropped.



This ^^


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ian Bell will get out for 6 or less in the first innings.





butchersapron said:


> Bell should be dropped.





Flashman said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> Rather have Shah.
> 
> In fact I'd rather have the Shah of Iran.



Bell should be locked in the tower of london or something and not allowed out again ever... 

I'd rather have Shah on the sole basis he isn't Ian Bell, but Ian Bell is in the squad... 

pfft...


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 15, 2009)

Flashman said:


> KP "50/50" for Lord's.
> 
> Christ.



Where? Can't find this anywhere.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 15, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Where? Can't find this anywhere.



Heard it on the radio, who in turn heard it from Sky Sports News.

Edit: ECB say he's had another injection and should play. Bell released from squad.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

Declared fit now


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2009)

I quite like Bell.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Declared fit now



phew


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

Kabbes should be dropped.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I quite like Bell.



why?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 15, 2009)

Bell has been released back to Warkwickshire (apparently)


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 15, 2009)

Ah, ok.

All good.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 15, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Bell has been released back to Warkwickshire (apparently)



I hope that's true.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure why I like Bell, to be honest.  I like the way he plays when he gets in.  I know he scores too many single digit scores, but I irrationally like him anyway.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 15, 2009)

On a different note, future England opener Sam Northeast has just hit 107 and 149 for England U-19s at Derby.

Should Cook fail ...


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I'm not entirely sure why I like Bell, to be honest.  I like the way he plays when he gets in. .



What, goes very nicely to twenty six then inexplicably chips the ball to mid on...


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 15, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I'm not entirely sure why I like Bell, to be honest.  I like the way he plays when he gets in.  I know he scores too many single digit scores, but I irrationally like him anyway.



He's nice to watch, for sure.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 15, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Should Cook fail ...



They'd call up Rob Key


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

This is going to be a monster thread by the oval.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 15, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> What, goes very nicely to twenty six then inexplicably chips the ball to mid on...



Bit like Ramps then. Mind you the bowlers he had to face in the 90s are miles ahead of the stuff Bell faced with the odd exception.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> He's nice to watch, for sure.


Exactly.  He plays a very good looking stroke.  He's one of the few players capable of double centuries, for all his undoubted faults.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> This is going to be a monster thread by the oval.



Good.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 15, 2009)

Flashman said:


> They'd call up Rob Key



I'm from Kent, kind of, so I should be rooting for Key. But he annoys the fuck out of me, don't know why. Not in form this season in any case.

Northeast and Denly to open in the next Ashes series


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 15, 2009)

Flashman said:


> They'd call up Rob Key



bell...key..who next?!?!?!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

Flashman said:


> They'd call up Rob Key



At least he's got a big square face. That's something...


----------



## Flashman (Jul 15, 2009)

Denly I like the look of.

Key is ace at eating pies which is something I have in common with him.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 15, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Denly I like the look of.



I like Denly a lot, but he had a miserable beginning of the season


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> At least he's got a big square face. That's something...


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 15, 2009)

Broad has been named in the Notts squad for the match started today (as have Onions and Harmison for Durham)


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Broad has been named in the Notts squad for the match started today (as have Onions and Harmison for Durham)





Where is that from?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

and according to my extensive research which could be wrong, the leading run scorer in div 1 is................... 

Marcus Trescothick... 

(well, y'know,  for him, but hey...)


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 15, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Where is that from?



He's listed on Cricinfo in the match squad. http://www.cricinfo.com/countycricket2009/engine/current/match/382945.html

Reported on Skysports news as well


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Where is that from?



So has Swann - It's so they can play if released from test match duty.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> He's listed on Cricinfo in the match squad. http://www.cricinfo.com/countycricket2009/engine/current/match/382945.html
> 
> Reported on Skysports news as well



Yeah just checked the same source 

It's a thirteen man squad.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2009)

I loved Trescothwick _so much_ when he was playing for England.  Even so, I realise now that I still didn't love him enough.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 15, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I loved Trescothwick _so much_ when he was playing for England.  Even so, I realise now that I still didn't love him enough.



That's more of a knobbin and sobbin issue?


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 15, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I loved Trescothwick _so much_ when he was playing for England.  Even so, I realise now that I still didn't love him enough.



Tresco, Bell, so much unrequited Kabbes love. do you also feel flutterings in your heart for Shah?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Bell should be dropped.


Now this I wholeheartedly agree with.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> Tresco, Bell, so much unrequited Kabbes love. do you also feel flutterings in your heart for Shah?


No, Shah can fuck off.  As can Ealham.

In general I do like England cricketers way beyond the point that their actual skill level would justify, however.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

How about Tim Munton?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2009)

Poor Mark Lathwell - too pretty for this world.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> How about Tim Munton?


I had to look him up.  All I can say is:


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Poor Mark Lathwell - too pretty for this world.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 15, 2009)

((((obscure cricketers that only played a handful of tests))))


----------



## Idaho (Jul 15, 2009)

Bring back Graham Hick...





.. so we can hate him all over again.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone think Flintoff was pushed? After missing the bus at Ypres, the 'injury' after Cardiff when he was out drinking on Sunday, part of me thinks they may have made a deal..


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 15, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Anyone think Flintoff was pushed? After missing the bus at Ypres, the 'injury' after Cardiff when he was out drinking on Sunday, part of me thinks they may have made a deal..



Nah, if they didn't want him, they'd just stop picking him.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking at the weather for the next few days, we'll be lucky if we get much play at all


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 15, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Anyone think Flintoff was pushed? After missing the bus at Ypres, the 'injury' after Cardiff when he was out drinking on Sunday, part of me thinks they may have made a deal..


No way. He's had a horrible series of injuries. Fast bowling takes an awful toll on the body, especially of those, like Flintoff, who rely on strength rather than silky technique.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 15, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Looking at the weather for the next few days, we'll be lucky if we get much play at all


I'm offering odds of 2-1 on Botham moaning about tests at Lord's by lunch on Friday.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 15, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> On a different note, future England opener Sam Northeast has just hit 107 and 149 for England U-19s at Derby.
> 
> Should Cook fail ...



This is the sort of player that could be ruined by going in to early.Give him until he is 21-22 until he plays tests.Rome wasn't built in a day.
England has a habit of recycling old players in the hope of instant results instead of building a team of young bloods,full of confidence and ability.You cant rush them in and expect them to save England.Should be looking 5 years ahead


----------



## mhwfc (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I'm offering odds of 2-1 on Botham moaning about tests at Lord's by lunch on Friday.



There's an hour's build up on Sky before play even starts tomorrow, if Sky weren't so keen to hype the match up I'd bet on Botham mentioning the tendancy of tests in Lord's to end in draws and England's awful record there against the Aussies before play even starts


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> This is the sort of player that could be ruined by going in to early.Give him until he is 21-22 until he plays tests.Rome wasn't built in a day.



Yes, I wasn't _seriously _suggesting we put a 19-year-old with hardly any county experience in against the Aussie 'attack'.

Then again, if Mitchell Johnson bowls as 'well' as he did second innings, why not?


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I'm offering odds of 2-1 on Botham moaning about tests at Lord's by lunch on Friday.



Aye. Little sidebets like this could keep it interesting if the weather goes wonky.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 16, 2009)

'mon england


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 16, 2009)

with three hours until play starts, a weather report 500m from Lords: overcast and cloudy but the sun is trying to come out.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like conditions to win the toss and take the ball.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> with three hours until play starts, a weather report 500m from Lords: overcast and cloudy but the sun is trying to come out.



I saw the weather report on bbcnews earlier, weather should be fine until the evening.Its sunny here where i am in london anyhow.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh, its sunny at lords to atm.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 16, 2009)

Tenner on Australia to win the second test.  

Fair dinkum.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)

It'll be a draw with what's forecast over the weekend, I reckon.

When's the toss?


----------



## gabi (Jul 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It'll be a draw with what's forecast over the weekend, I reckon.
> 
> When's the toss?



10.30 i think.

Freddie's in.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

england win toss and choose to bat, hmmmm.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

Onions is playing in fer Monty, otherwise unchanged...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)

Screen outside the office is broken again... just TMS for me.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Screen outside the office is broken again... just TMS for me.



That's all you need anyway


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Onions is playing in fer Monty, otherwise unchanged...



Harmison should be in for Broad ffs


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Harmison should be in for Broad ffs



Don't worry!, Broad will take 2 fer 110 and score 17 and 15 - He's got potential you see... 

*I'm working on the basis that the more I slag off Broad the more likely he is to get a hat-trick and a hundred*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> *I'm working on the basis that the more I slag off Broad the more likely he is to get a hat-trick and a hundred*



I'm sort of hoping for this as well. If he doesn't turn up for this match he should be severely, _severely_ dropped.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

Can I start drinking yet do you think?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Another slow Lord's pitch. Is it really that difficult to make faster pitches in this country? I'm sure few would dispute that bouncy, true wickets produce the best cricket.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm sort of hoping for this as well. If he doesn't turn up for this match he should be severely, _severely_ dropped.



Yeah, see, Broad has always irritated me because he hasn't got the domestic record to justify being the side, rather he's a player that the selectors have taken a shine too on the basis of his 'potential.' 

You look at the way Hoggy has been disposed of without so much as a second chance, or the lad Davies at Durham hasn't ever had a shout (yeah, I know he's always injured, but it's a name to illustrate a point, insert your own county bowler) and it just seems like he's a favourite who can do little wrong. He's had the odd decent little knock with the bat and fitfully bowled well, but nothing really to make you think he's true class. 

His f/class average is 30+ with the ball and 25 with the bat - that's nothing amazing, it's worse than say, Glen Chapple who got the grand total of a single ODI against Ireland to show what he could do. Again, Glen Chapple is just a name to prove a point, I know he's like 35 now! 

I really hope Broad can do a bit in the next 4 games, he really has to or I agree, he should disapear for quite a long time and go and have to really put the scores on the board in county cricket - Tim Bresnan has virtually identical career figures to him anyway, he can play if they are obsessed with having a lower order batter...


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Can I start drinking yet do you think?





How about when the first wicket goes down? That'll test yer loyalties!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 16, 2009)

There's a pretty tasty stream here should anyone want it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Yeah, see, Broad has always irritated me because he hasn't got the domestic record to justify being the side, rather he's a player that the selectors have taken a shine too on the basis of his 'potential.'


I totally agree. Players should have to prove something at county level before they are elevated to the test team unless the selectors really believe there is something special about them. Nobody can believe that Broad's bowling is special at the moment, and I'm firmly with Richie Benaud on this one – every player must be able to justify his place on the basis of one of the skills. Bits and pieces players = one-day specialists.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Another slow Lord's pitch. Is it really that difficult to make faster pitches in this country? I'm sure few would dispute that bouncy, true wickets produce the best cricket.



I think overly fast pitches make the game a bit rubbish tbh. Bounce yes, but a bit of character to go with it please.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, there is no place for a mediocre bowler who can bat a bit in a test side.  Each skill is too important in itself.

It's truly bizarre that the selectors would pick somebody with no first class track record and no test track record.  I really don't understand what's in it for them.


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> That's all you need anyway



Happy days


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

Smoky said:


> There's a pretty tasty stream here should anyone want it.



The popups from that page just owned my computer for about five minutes but the stream is pretty good, thanks


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> How about when the first wicket goes down? That'll test yer loyalties!



Good plan. Although if it's all the same to you I'll pour the first brandy now just to have it ready.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> The popups from that page just owned my computer for about five minutes but the stream is pretty good, thanks


I couldn't get a picture, just sound. Oh and five million popups. I gave up.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sometimes the selectors get it right when looking at potential. Cook hasn't played much county cricket and he's now got an average near 45 and well over 3000 test runs. Possibly a future captain of England and could break some records if he stays in the team into his mid 30's. 
I know what you mean about Broad though. If it wasn't for his strong batting I think he'd have been dropped by now. Is that such a bad thing though? As a 3rd or 4th choice seamer is he any better or worse than others available? He's young enough to improve his bowling.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

evening all,might i just say"CMON AUSTRALIA"
I love watching a game at Lords,this is what its all about innit?.Tradition and all that.This is heaven for me tonight,i am a single dad who works 60 hours a week,i have 3 daughters who are all on sleepovers as its school hols here,crickets on the telly but listening to Blowers,Phill Tufnell and Jim Maxwell on the radio.
But the best part is i get to watch the Mighty Aussies cream the Poms(again)

Also have 6 large bottles of fabulous west end draught.
It dosen't get much better than this


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> But the best part is i get to watch the Mighty Aussies cream the Poms(again)


This will NEVER HAPPEN 

No, rain will stop play long before that.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

BTW we are very happy to see Broad in the side


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Johnson's a bit wayward atm.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> This will NEVER HAPPEN
> 
> No, rain will stop play long before that.





Ah yes, rain...gotta keep that tradition eh?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Yes, there is no place for a mediocre bowler who can bat a bit in a test side.  Each skill is too important in itself.
> 
> It's truly bizarre that the selectors would pick somebody with no first class track record and no test track record.  I really don't understand what's in it for them.



The kudos of identifying an 'international class' cricketer 

I dunno either tbh.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

Pretty good day there is it???


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> I love watching a game at Lords,this is what its all about innit?.Tradition and all that.This is heaven for me tonight,i am a single dad who works 60 hours a week,i have 3 daughters who are all on sleepovers as its school hols here,crickets on the telly but listening to Blowers,Phill Tufnell and Jim Maxwell on the radio.
> But the best part is i get to watch the Mighty Aussies cream the Poms(again)
> 
> Also have 6 large bottles of fabulous west end draught.
> It dosen't get much better than this





Never heard of West End Draught though. That that icecold tasteless Aussie rubbish?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 16, 2009)

If I was Harmison I think I’d be telling the selectors to go f**k themselves.  IMO he is being treated like a bit of a mug.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

I dont drink for the taste maaaan i drink for effect


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

jonnyd1978 said:


> I know what you mean about Broad though. If it wasn't for his strong batting I think he'd have been dropped by now. Is that such a bad thing though? As a 3rd or 4th choice seamer is he any better or worse than others available? He's young enough to improve his bowling.


I'd take Hoggard any day over Broad as a 3rd seamer. Broad bats at number 8 - it really is the job of those above him to make a decent score, not him. In any case, Swann is a decent number 8 batsman. Of the five bowlers, three are useful batsmen. 

He is young enough to improve his bowling, I agree. And the County Championship is the place for him to do so.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Pretty good day there is it???



Yes, rain expected tmrw though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> BTW we are very happy to see Broad in the side


I'm sure every Australian is.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

Hoggy has spent years as a fantastic third seamer for England.  It busts my bawls that he's been dropped because of one shitty match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> I dont drink for the taste maaaan i drink for effect





I'm not drinking till sunday, not fussed really!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> If I was Harmison I think I’d be telling the selectors to go f**k themselves.  IMO he is being treated like a bit of a mug.


Trouble is he often plays like a mug.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

jonnyd1978 said:


> Sometimes the selectors get it right when looking at potential. Cook hasn't played much county cricket and he's now got an average near 45 and well over 3000 test runs. Possibly a future captain of England and could break some records if he stays in the team into his mid 30's.
> I know what you mean about Broad though. If it wasn't for his strong batting I think he'd have been dropped by now. Is that such a bad thing though? As a 3rd or 4th choice seamer is he any better or worse than others available? He's young enough to improve his bowling.



But his batting _isn't_ especially special - it's kind of Chris Lewis good, in fact, that's who Stuart Broad is! He's the new Chris Lewis (but not as good or as cocainey) Lewis was the great hope for years when i was a kid - 'he's really good with the bat for a bowler... he got one hundred I think, in fact it might have been a 99 or 98, can't remember, but he was forever the unfulfilled potential of the side.

I think there are better seamers in the country - I also think you cannot play a player in the international team as third seamer who you are hoping 'will improve' - You've got to have the third best seamer surely, which Broad is not.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

Just four years ago we seemed to have great seamers coming out of our hoggards.  What the fuck happened?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yes, rain expected tmrw though.



Rain expected at 3pm today apparantly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

Another streaming link, no popups on this one



It's the sky sports commentary as well.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh yes, we lost our bowling coach, didn't we?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> But his batting _isn't_ especially special - it's kind of Chris Lewis good, in fact, that's who Stuart Broad is! He's the new Chris Lewis .


Good comparison.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Just four years ago we seemed to have great seamers coming out of our hoggards.  What the fuck happened?



We realised that two of them were Liam Plunket and Chris Tremlett and the others who weren't the above, well their arms and legs fell off or their brains fell out. 

Finger crossed for Jimmeh!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Rain expected at 3pm today apparantly.



I am deliberately ignoring that(already knew) bit of information and hoping we get a full days play.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Just four years ago we seemed to have great seamers coming out of our hoggards.  What the fuck happened?


*obligatory lament for Simon Jones*


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

I forgot about Liam Plunkett.  Surely he was better than Broad, wasn't he?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I forgot about Liam Plunkett.  Surely he was better than Broad, wasn't he?


Sometimes Collingwood looks better than Broad.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

Collingwood is a really useful short-term bowler and thus renders Broad even more pointless than he already is.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I forgot about Liam Plunkett.  Surely he was better than Broad, wasn't he?



Er, he was bit wild, but brilliant with swing once a year - he doesn't always get in the Durham team  so there he's got Harmison, Davies and Onions ahead of him and presumably also for England. He ran through someone earlier this year, can't remember who but I do remember it was his first game for a while.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Collingwood is a really useful short-term bowler and thus renders Broad even more pointless than he already is.



Bopara is able to hold a cricket ball as well.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I forgot about Liam Plunkett.  Surely he was better than Broad, wasn't he?



What happened to him?Did he or someone close to him do something dodgy?I remember thinking he was a usefull sort of player.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Bopara is able to hold a cricket ball as well.


All of which means that there is no point having a bowler in the side unless you know that you will have the confidence to give them the ball for 30 overs.  Otherwise you might as well just get a proper batsman in and be done with it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Broad isn't express pace. That's ok, neither was McGrath. But at their pace – low to mid 80s – you have to get your line and length right pretty much all the time, as McGrath did, and then be able to wobble it off line. Again, McGrath didn't move the ball too much, just enough to get the edge. 

As a very similar type of bowler, Broad obviously suffers greatly in the comparison.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> What happened to him?Did he or someone close to him do something dodgy?I remember thinking he was a usefull sort of player.



My recollection was, he looked great for a game or so, then he bowled like Saj Mahmood but worse for a few games and then disappeared.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I forgot about Liam Plunkett.  Surely he was better than Broad, wasn't he?



I prefer Mahmood. Either way, I'm sure there are plenty of bowlers out there who could muster better bowling figures than Broad. Maybe he can bat a bit but we won in 2005 with four total ferrets at the bottom of the order. We've now got Prior, a proper batsman, keeping wicket and Flintoff in fair nick with the bat as well, what we need at number eight is a proper wicket taking bowler, not a half-arsed all rounder.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Broad isn't express pace. That's ok, neither was McGrath. But at their pace – low to mid 80s – you have to get your line and length right pretty much all the time, as McGrath did, and then be able to wobble it off line. Again, McGrath didn't move the ball too much, just enough to get the edge.
> 
> As a very similar type of bowler, Broad obviously suffers greatly in the comparison.



Tbf, anyone would probably suffer greatly in comparison to mcgrath.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Tbf, anyone would probably suffer greatly in comparison to mcgrath.



Stuart Clark did alright in his audition for 'Australia needs a new Glen Mcgrath' in 2007...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Tbf, anyone would probably suffer greatly in comparison to mcgrath.


True, but bowlers who aren't properly fast, or don't have the ability to really swing the ball, have much smaller margins of error.

Late-career Curtly Ambrose is another - again not top pace, not a big swinger of the ball, but metronomically accurate.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Stuart Clark did alright in his audition for 'Australia needs a new Glen Mcgrath' in 2007...


Yes, and what he has in common with McGrath and late-career Ambrose is that when they were not taking wickets, they kept it extremely tight and built up pressure. Broad singularly fails to do that, so he can't even find a role as a stock bowler.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> True, but bowlers who aren't properly fast, or don't have the ability to really swing the ball, have much smaller margins of error.
> 
> Late-career Curtly Ambrose is another - again not top pace, not a big swinger of the ball, but metronomically accurate.



Curtly used to bring it down from about 9 feet in the air at your chest and he was very quick tbf


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> I prefer Mahmood. Either way, I'm sure there are plenty of bowlers out there who could muster better bowling figures than Broad. Maybe he can bat a bit but we won in 2005 with four total ferrets at the bottom of the order. We've now got Prior, a proper batsman, keeping wicket and Flintoff in fair nick with the bat as well, what we need at number eight is a proper wicket taking bowler, not a half-arsed all rounder.



http://stats.cricinfo.com/countycri...areer.html?class=4;host=1;id=2009;type=season

Actually, it seems Plunkett has played more than I thought this year.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Curtly used to bring it down from about 9 feet in the air at your chest and he was very quick tbf


Late in his career, he bowled at low 80s mph – he wasn't very quick for the last five or six years of his career. And Broad may not be as tall as Ambrose, but he is as tall as Clark or McGrath and should be able to get enough bounce to trouble the batsmen if, and only if, he can consistently put it in the right place.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yes, and what he has in common with McGrath and late-career Ambrose is that when they were not taking wickets, they kept it extremely tight and built up pressure. Broad singularly fails to do that, so he can't even find a role as a stock bowler.



Oh aye, I couldn't agree more. To be fair, Broad did find some suprising pace in the winter, but I think that's kind of confused him as to what kind of bowler he needs to be.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Oh aye, I couldn't agree more. To be fair, Broad did find some suprising pace in the winter, but I think that's kind of confused him as to what kind of bowler he needs to be.


If he's going to continue in the side, it's Otis Gibson's job to get him right. Gibson was himself a very accurate bowler, so he should be able to do something.


----------



## Santino (Jul 16, 2009)

From cricinfo: Ponting's moaning about the ball. Reckons it's gone out of shape, but the umpire tells him to get back in his box.


----------



## Santino (Jul 16, 2009)

Unaccountably, Australia have managed to bowl 15 overs in an hour without any spin.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Santino said:


> From cricinfo: Ponting's moaning about the ball. Reckons it's gone out of shape, but the umpire tells him to get back in his box.



hahahahaha

what a twat


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> what a twat



He is a bit closer to it than you old son


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Cook messes up a pull shot again and gets away with it. He scores with the pull, but he's also got out to it a fair few times. Time to cut the shot out of his game entirely?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm wracking my brains trying to remember the medium pacer who played in the 2001 ashes, he bowled about 78mph but just moved it a little bit, got buckets and buckets of county wickets... Played for Surrey...

Martin Bicknell!!

He was an example of accuracy and a little bit of movement over raw pace... certainly at the end of his career he was distinctly slow....

He only got 4 tests compared to Broad's 15ish so far...

In fact, now I've looked at his cricinfo page I'm furious he didn't get more of a chance... http://www.cricinfo.com/ci/content/player/9089.html

He has a better test average than broad...


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

Does anybody else think that Ponting's whinging ultimately hurts nobody but his own team?  It's likely to be a morale-killer, I'd have thought.  You want to foster an attitude and air of unbeatability.  That's something that is really undermined by sulking.  I can't imagine Waugh doing it, back in the day.


----------



## Santino (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Does anybody else think that Ponting's whinging ultimately hurts nobody but his own team?  It's likely to be a morale-killer, I'd have thought.  You want to foster an attitude and air of unbeatability.  That's something that is really undermined by sulking.  I can't imagine Waugh doing it, back in the day.


It makes him look like a twat, if that's what you mean.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

Santino said:


> It makes him look like a twat, if that's what you mean.


That would certainly be a neat encapsulation of it, yes.

But with the addition that being a twat isn't something that is likely to inspire your own troops or leave your opposition quaking their boots.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 16, 2009)

Interesting debate re Broad. It's fair to suggest that we could do with another 'strike' bowler. We generally struggle to get 20 wickets in a match. However, it seems that the selectors want as long a tail as possible. I agree that the runs should be added by the batsmen but the simple fact is that England need these useful batsman down the order as so often the batsmen let them down. It will be even worse when Flintoff is not around as we'll lose a strike bowler and batsman in 1 fell swoop. Any chance the ICC will let us field 12 players?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> But with the addition that being a twat isn't something that is likely to inspire your own troops or leave your opposition quaking their boots.


He's not had much experience of captaining a misfiring fast bowler to be fair. Thing is, he'll whinge and then go out and smack 150 – that's the best way a captain can inspire his team.

ETA: He had to captain Jason Gillespie last time, in fact. That didn't please him either. One fast bowler down, no Warne to turn to – hmmm, could be good.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> I'm wracking my brains trying to remember the medium pacer who played in the 2001 ashes, he bowled about 78mph but just moved it a little bit, got buckets and buckets of county wickets... Played for Surrey...
> 
> Martin Bicknell!!
> 
> ...



I think Bicknell's matches were against Zimbabwe and Bangladesh! Fair play though, scandalous he didn't get a chance earlier in his career.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> He is a bit closer to it than you old son



Only 15 overs though.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

jonnyd1978 said:


> I think Bicknell's matches were against Zimbabwe and Bangladesh! Fair play though, scandalous he didn't get a chance earlier in his career.



He played in the game Butcher got 150 odd... I'd swear on it...


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He's not had much experience of captaining a misfiring fast bowler to be fair. Thing is, he'll whinge and then go out and smack 150 – that's the best way a captain can inspire his team.
> 
> ETA: He had to captain Jason Gillespie last time, in fact. That didn't please him either. One fast bowler down, no Warne to turn to – hmmm, could be good.



This is his first captaincyI wanted Gilly,still do,never liked Ponting but i like the way his bat talks


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> He played in the game Butcher got 150 odd... I'd swear on it...



no he didn't  He layed against the saffies in 2003 

Who was bowling 2001 then?


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Only 15 overs though.



I realise that but there is always a chance a ball is faulty,never seen it myself but there has to be a degree of probability


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> This is his first captaincyI wanted Gilly,still do,never liked Ponting but i like the way his bat talks



The best aspect of Ponting as a captain is the fact it appears not to affect his batting


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 16, 2009)

Santino said:


> From cricinfo: Ponting's moaning about the ball. Reckons it's gone out of shape, but the umpire tells him to get back in his box.



Matthew Syed wrote an article in yesterdays Times about how hypercritical Ponting was to accuse England of delaying tactics at Cardiff... interesting stats about how many times an Aussie team captained by Ponting has been fined for the that kinda shit over the past few years.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/columnists/matthew_syed/article6710974.ece


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

getting darker here now, might be rain soon at lords.

edit: false alarm, not as bad as first thought.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> I realise that but there is always a chance a ball is faulty,never seen it myself but there has to be a degree of probability


Rudi didn't think so though; just put the ball through the ring and chucked it back.

Johnson's looking really average atm.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

Johnson's getting the piss took out of him here, good stuff


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> no he didn't  He layed against the saffies in 2003
> 
> Who was bowling 2001 then?



tudor, Gough, Caddick and Mullally is the answer...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> tudor, Gough, Caddick and Mullally is the answer...


Alex Tudor – yet another promising youngster who came to nowt. There have been a few.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

50 for Cook now.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> tudor, Gough, Caddick and Mullally is the answer...



Tudor.....'The next Iain Botham.'


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Rudi didn't think so though; just put the ball through the ring and chucked it back.
> 
> Johnson's looking really average atm.



He isnt doin much,give him a rest,give it to clarke


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice stuff by cook, this is the cook we have come to know!


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Johnson's getting the piss took out of him here, good stuff



With his girl being over there he would be rooting her silly every nightI would be if it were me


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 50 for Cook now.



11 fours no less, a good knock from him so far.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> He isnt doin much



He's doing plenty; he's just not doing much that's good for the Aussies. Out of the attack now anyway.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

Maybe it's a naive question, but wouldn't a misshapen ball be good for the bowlers anyway?  It would make it more unpredictable for the batsman.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Maybe it's a naive question, but wouldn't a misshapen ball be good for the bowlers anyway?  It would make it more unpredictable for the batsman.


Possibly, but OTOH, the bowler can't control it. Anyway, it wasn't about that, the Aussies were trying to dispense with a ball that wasn't swinging.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Maybe it's a naive question, but wouldn't a misshapen ball be good for the bowlers anyway?  It would make it more unpredictable for the batsman.


Kills the swing.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Kills the swing.


Why so?  Does an odd shape not make it easier to swing?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Possibly, but OTOH, the bowler can't control it. Anyway, it wasn't about that, the Aussies were trying to dispense with a ball that wasn't swinging.



Yeah exactly that, it's a blag to try and get a ball that does something...


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 16, 2009)

I think the England batsmen should pass on lunch. They've surely had enough pies already.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

Fuck this 10 byes in 2 overs


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Siddle seems to have caught the disease now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm off to the bookies to put a tenner on Mr. Extras making his maiden century


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

All together now: who chucked all the pies? Who chucked all the pies?...


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Siddle seems to have caught the disease now.



Very odd, the last two balls of the over before this from him were superb, but this over has been almost entirely composed of shit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Fuck this 10 byes in 2 overs


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Disgraceful timewasting from Ponting now.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Would kinda like to be watching this. 
Office or cricket with beer, is there more than once choice? 
The scorecard will have to do I suppose.


----------



## Santino (Jul 16, 2009)

I want some of that TMS pork pie.

Pic from Aggers: http://img404.yfrog.com/i/5ym.jpg/


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 16, 2009)

"The Most Glorious Pork Pie, Born and raised in Melton Moybray"... ((Blofeld))


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

100 up.


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> "The Most Glorious Pork Pie, Born and raised in Melton Moybray"... ((Blofeld))



Poor Henry, has obviously never visited the wonderful Hulsons.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

Actually Ricky isnt that much of a cunt,look at this
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/sport/nrl/story/0,27074,25790664-11088,00.html


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> "The Most Glorious Pork Pie, Born and raised in Melton Moybray"... ((Blofeld))



"The players are edible, oh, no it says don't eat the players"


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Why so?  Does an odd shape not make it easier to swing?


With the new ball, bowlers use the seam to make the ball swing. Wikipedia says this:

'the raised seam and other minor imperfections in the ball's surface can induce turbulence while air flowing over other parts of the ball remains laminar'

If there's also a bump on one side of the ball this could easily negate the effect of the seam, depending where the bump is. Plus, the important fact about swinging the ball using the seam is that the swing is controllable.

Conventional (as opposed to reverse) swing bowlers like a hard, well-shaped ball. A ball that is randomly misshapen may well not swing at all as the distribution of the turbulence is also random.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> "The Most Glorious Pork Pie, Born and raised in Melton Moybray"... ((Blofeld))



We have the same broadcast


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> We have the same broadcast



Yeah, TMS is also on ABC - they've been talking about it all series mentioning 'our listeners in Australia' etc...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 16, 2009)

Which room are you staying in, Henry?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

Siddle looking the most dangerous of the bowlers by a long chalk.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 16, 2009)

Santino said:


> I want some of that TMS pork pie.
> 
> Pic from Aggers: http://img404.yfrog.com/i/5ym.jpg/



Gosh, they were not joking about that pork pie!


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Yeah, TMS is also on ABC - they've been talking about it all series mentioning 'our listeners in Australia' etc...



Ah ha its the first time this series i have been able to pay my undivided attentionHenry is fucking great,Tuf too


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 16, 2009)

live stream here: http://ecricketlivestreaming.blogspot.com/2009/07/england-v-australia-live-streaming_15.html


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 16, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> live stream here: http://ecricketlivestreaming.blogspot.com/2009/07/england-v-australia-live-streaming_15.html



Is that of the Pork Pie or the Cricket?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

England still scoring at quite a lick here.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> live stream here: http://ecricketlivestreaming.blogspot.com/2009/07/england-v-australia-live-streaming_15.html



Not working for me alas...


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 16, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Not working for me alas...



Hold your nose and use Internet Explorer?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 16, 2009)

England seem to be going very well


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Ah ha its the first time this series i have been able to pay my undivided attentionHenry is fucking great,Tuf too



No Boycs seemingly this game unless I've missed something...


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

Is Sir Geoffrey on 5 live or something?


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> We have the same broadcast



Marvellous chap isn't he, making my day in the office fly by this


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

126-0 at lunch. Great morning.


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 16, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Gosh, they were not joking about that pork pie!



Fuck!! There's me thinking Blowers is just exaggerating in his quaint way but MY GOODNESS ME, that is one serious pork pie!!!


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm off to get a pork pie now.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Run rate crept up a bit too. 
Not bad work fellas


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

126-0 lunch, great stuff.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 16, 2009)

Finally i can post. Good morning session - let's see if we've learnt the lesson from the aussies first innings at cardiff - the signs thus far are good. Only one aussie bowler seem to have any control today and even he's been a bit loose later on.


----------



## Santino (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> No Boycs seemingly this game unless I've missed something...


He rang the bell at the beginning of the innings, so he's definitely there.

His annoyance to insight ratio is getting worse, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Best session of Cricket I've seen from England in a very long time, although admittedly helped by the bowling.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Santino said:


> He rang the bell at the beginning of the innings, so he's definitely there.
> 
> His annoyance to insight ratio is getting worse, as far as I'm concerned.


I think he's determined to make Cricket as interminable when he's commentating as it was when he was batting.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

Santino said:


> He rang the bell at the beginning of the innings, so he's definitely there.
> 
> His annoyance to insight ratio is getting worse, as far as I'm concerned.



he commentates as he batted,boringly


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

annoyingly, though, Boycott does understand the game better than most.


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I think he's determined to make Cricket as interminable when he's commentating as it was when he was batting.



Maybe one of his co-commentators will break his microphone.  

As for Australia, you have to think that they will not be as terrible as they were (apart from Hilfenhaus) after lunch.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> annoyingly, though, Boycott does understand the game better than most.


The price for his insights is very high though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Tuffers is surprisingly insightful.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Tuffers is surprisingly insightful.


Surely spinners have to be, otherwise they get carted around and never prosper.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Surely spinners have to be, otherwise they get carted around and never prosper.


Very true. I was just thinking that after I posted. At his best, Tuffers was actually a very clever bowler.

Lazy, no courage with the bat...


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

I like Boycott. He's a part of the fabric of cricket. It's a shame Richie isn't commentating anymore though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I like Boycott. He's a part of the fabric of cricket.


I kind of like him. His periodic tirades against the Iraq War cheer me up. He's just reached the age where he doesn't give a damn what others think of him.

He is infinitely better than the ultimate professional Yorkshireman Fred Truman. God that man was a bore.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 16, 2009)

> "We should never have invaded Iraq in the first place that's pushed out gently on the off side and there's no run."



*


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

Boycott loves the game, and he cuts through a lot of the nonsense. His dismissal of all the fuss about reverse swing was great.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Boycott loves the game, and he cuts through a lot of the nonsense. His dismissal of all the fuss about reverse swing was great.


He does love the game, and he doesn't harp on about 'my day' like twat Truman did. He embraces the way things have changed and certainly doesn't think everyone should play just like he did (Truman again).

And he is the only cricket commentator to my knowledge to have come out against the Iraq War. That almost gives him a free pass in my book.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah, I like Boycs as a commentator. 

My favourite summariser was probably Trevor Bailey. I also liked Mike Selvey and actually, Graham Thorpe did a few tests a couple of years ago and he was really good.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Yeah, I like Boycs as a commentator.
> 
> My favourite summariser was probably Trevor Bailey. I also liked Mike Selvey and actually, Graham Thorpe did a few tests a couple of years ago and he was really good.


Yes, I liked Trevor Bailey a lot. He seemed like an unfailingly decent chap. Mike Selvey was good in a different way in that he didn't hold back in his criticism.

I like Vic Marks too.


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2009)

"Royal jelly... something to do with bees"


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> With the new ball, bowlers use the seam to make the ball swing. Wikipedia says this:
> 
> 'the raised seam and other minor imperfections in the ball's surface can induce turbulence while air flowing over other parts of the ball remains laminar'
> 
> ...


Cool.  Physics embedded in cricket


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

I like the Tuffers/Blowers combo on TMS. Live tv commentary - the Boycott/Benaud combo was the best.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Shouldn't ponting be moaning about the ball by now? Its been more than another 15 overs since he last moaned about it after all...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Shouldn't ponting be moaning about the ball by now? Its been more than another 15 overs since he last moaned about it after all...


He probably had a moan to his bowlers at lunch.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yes, I liked Trevor Bailey a lot. He seemed like an unfailingly decent chap. Mike Selvey was good in a different way in that he didn't hold back in his criticism.
> 
> I like Vic Marks too.



Oh, yeah forgot about Vic! I love Vic Marks... 

I also like Viv Richards' wonderful verbal tick of referring to 'this particular individual' about once every 35 seconds. By the end of the Windies series I was saying it myself. 

I also could listen to Tony Cozier forever.....


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I like Vic Marks too.



Me too.

"At any time, somewhere in the world, someone is hitting Vic Marks for six"


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I like the Tuffers/Blowers combo on TMS. Live tv commentary - the Boycott/Benaud combo was the best.



Boycott and Cozier are good in that they both go on wonderful historic tangents and are quite gentle with each other - there is a clear respect there.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Oh, yeah forgot about Vic! I love Vic Marks...
> 
> I also like Viv Richards' wonderful verbal tick of referring to 'this particular individual' about once every 35 seconds. By the end of the Windies series I was saying it myself.
> 
> I also could listen to Tony Cozier forever.....


Tony Cozier is great - a bit like Richie Benaud, the consummate professional journalist as well as commentator. Viv Richards' particular verbal tick actually annoys me. I loved watching him play, but I find his commentary a bit tortuous.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Cook's getting a bit adventurous now.

E2A: Cozier and Benaud are great.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmmm. Three maidens and England start slogging. Not good.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Tony Cozier is great - a bit like Richie Benaud, the consummate professional journalist as well as commentator. Viv Richards' particular verbal tick actually annoys me. I loved watching him play, but I find his commentary a bit tortuous.



I can forgive because his voice is just so resonant and he has a lovely laugh...  

I was reading an interesting article just before on cricinfo about the problems with the amount of ex cricketers going into journalism limiting opportunities for the likes of CMJ and Tony Cozier - although, of course, Richie Benaud is just about the exception that proves the rule I suppose. 

I quite like Athers too, I've not heard much of him cos I don't do SKY, but he was on TMS or Talksport for a little while irc and he's always interesting enough in interview.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

More disgraceful timewasting by Ponting.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> More disgraceful timewasting by Ponting.



*shakes head*


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2009)

Poor Haddin.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

50 for Strauss now.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 16, 2009)

super, really super effort from Straussy...


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 16, 2009)

Pork pie was good.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)

You had some?


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 16, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Pork pie was good.





I had a coupla pints of Kronenbourg during lunch. Lovely afternoon in prospect!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 16, 2009)

got a beer in the freezer, cooling down and Tuffers on TMS. 

Marvellous.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Botham's been surprisingly restrained so far, do you think someone's had a word with him?


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Botham's been surprisingly restrained so far, do you think someone's had a word with him?



He coulda bin searched on his way into the grounds, they confiscated all his blow prapps?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> I was reading an interesting article just before on cricinfo about the problems with the amount of ex cricketers going into journalism limiting opportunities for the likes of CMJ and Tony Cozier - although, of course, Richie Benaud is just about the exception that proves the rule I suppose.


Richie Benaud, like Jonathan Agnew, trained as a journalist before becoming a commentator. I do think ex-players wanting to commentate should consider some training first. After all, if ex-players want to coach, they have to go on courses.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

*Looks around frantically to check there are no lawyers reading.*


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hilfenhaus looking a bit tired now. 150 up.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 16, 2009)

The convicts were 2.7  to win this before play began. Currently 9.6, a price sure to get shorter at some point . . .


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Richie Benaud, like Jonathan Agnew, trained as a journalist before becoming a commentator. I do think ex-players wanting to commentate should consider some training first. After all, if ex-players want to coach, they have to go on courses.



Yeah, the article was talking about how poor the writing of a lot of ex players is as well, with Athers and someone else I forget as honorable exceptions.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> The convicts were 2.7  to win this before play began. Currently 9.6, a price sure to get shorter at some point . . .



Draw must be good bet at the moment. Pitch has done approximately nowt from where I'm sitting... Strauss just been dropped as I write...


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2009)

Ouch


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hauritz has fucked his wrist.  Looks seriously painful. Holding reckons dislocation - poor bloke.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Run rate a bit lower now but not drastically


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 16, 2009)

ouch dislocated middle finger - that's bent at an unnatural angle. I think it's the knuckle closest to his fingernail.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Hauritz has fucked his wrist.  Looks seriously painful. Holding reckons dislocation - poor bloke.



You can hear Aggers sounding queezy


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Ponting wasting more time, *shakes head again*


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hot spot shows it hit him right on the end of his right ring finger. Nasty!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Hauritz now sitting on the balcony - no hospital yet though, so hopefully not too bad.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 16, 2009)

Bowlers going down all over the shop this series....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Isn't he the Aussies only spinner?


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

that fucking hurt,i could feel that from 12,000 miles away


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Isn't he the Aussies only spinner?


Katich and Clarke can spin it.

E2A: and North.


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Isn't he the Aussies only spinner?



Warne was droning on about some other ones earlier, dunno if they have brought anyone else with them.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> that fucking hurt,i could feel that from 12,000 miles away



I'm sure swanns laughing.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Katich is probably the best of the three. But bowling fucks his back up apparently.

Oh dear, full-time spinner gone, strike bowler having a mare, opposition 150-0.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Odds on an emergency call up for Bryce McGain?


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm sure swanns laughing.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Odds on an emergency call up for Bryce McGain?




tbf, Lord's is not renowned as a spinner's wicket.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Isn't he the Aussies only spinner?



the only one who is a specialist(allegedly)Katich,Clarke and North will get the rest i suppose,maybe Ricky will roll the arm


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

tommers said:


>



They tried to injure him in the last test. Wasn't being serious though.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah - It's not uncommon for the spinner to only get a few fill-in overs at Lords.


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> They tried to injure him in the last test. Wasn't being serious though.



ah right.  I thought you thought that hauritz was the one trying to injure him.  Never mind.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Yeah - It's not uncommon for the spinner to only get a few fill-in overs at Lords.


This pitch is turning a smidge, and there's some decent bounce on offer too.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

tommers said:


> ah right.  I thought you thought that hauritz was the one trying to injure him.  Never mind.


He wouldn't be so bloody daft. A spinner who bowls short gets hit for six.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Haddin gets nutmegged! This just gets worse and worse for the Aussies.


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2009)

Haddin is having a nightmare.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> He wouldn't be so bloody daft. A spinner who bowls short gets hit for six.


I remember Warne bowling a bouncer once.


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2009)

Ponting catches the disease!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Haddin gets nutmegged! This just gets worse and worse for the Aussies.


And Ponting at cover as well.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I remember Warne bowling a bouncer once.


I've seen Panesar do it as well, but that was out of the rough.


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> He wouldn't be so bloody daft. A spinner who bowls short gets hit for six.



ah well, this is the clever bit, I thought he'd got confused with hilfenhaus.  As has just happened on the guardian over by over.

God knows why I just felt the need to tell you that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Haddin gets nutmegged! This just gets worse and worse for the Aussies.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

England's biggest Ashes opening stand since 1991 now.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

McGrath must be having an endless series of facepalm moments watching this.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

its comin home its comin home....


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> its comin home its comin home....


Sadly it's just reinforcing my belief that this one is heading for a draw.


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> its comin home its comin home....



Lets not get ahead of ourselves, England are always capable of turning 177/0 into 210 all out.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> its comin home its comin home....



easy...


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

agricola said:


> Lets not get ahead of ourselves, England are always capable of turning 177/0 into 210 all out.



*T.H.I.S. *


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Overthrows!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

It's all going wrong out there for the aussies, Haddin's looking increasingly like he couldn't catch swine flu.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Marcus North bowling about a mile outside off stump already. Hauritz has dislocated right middle finger.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

@the over throw


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Johnson back.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Do you think there will be any pies left in the Aussie dressing room come stumps?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Johnson back.



four first ball,lolz


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Johnson back.



First ball goes for four


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

and 2nd!...only just saved


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Highest opening partnership for England at Lord's now.


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2009)

Sky state this is the best opening partnership for England at Lords of all time.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

I want to see both these two carry on picking off the bowling until they each get past 100. Then they can carry on doing the same until they both get to 200. *Then* they can really swing the bat.

This is the kind of ruthlessness we have been missing. Really not giving the opposition a look in.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm half hoping someone gets out tbh, I'd quite like to see Bopara have a go at this quote unquote bowling before the rain comes in...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Next question: will Ponting dare put Johnson at fine leg?


----------



## holteman (Jul 16, 2009)

drinks.....

watch it piss down for the next 4 days now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm half hoping someone gets out tbh, I'd quite like to see Bopara have a go at this quote unquote bowling before the rain comes in...



fuck that


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I want to see both these two carry on picking off the bowling until they each get past 100. Then they can carry on doing the same until they both get to 200. *Then* they can really swing the bat.
> 
> This is the kind of ruthlessness we have been missing. Really not giving the opposition a look in.


They're getting so many bad balls to have a go at, I can't see them being tempted to try anything else tbf. A double hundred is missing from both CVs – time to change that.


----------



## mattie (Jul 16, 2009)

Quick question, not Ashes per se but what time would a 1-dayer starting at 2:30pm be likely to end?  Train issues.


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They're getting so many bad balls to have a go at, I can't see them being tempted to try anything else tbf. A double hundred is missing from both CVs – time to change that.



Perhaps, though this bowling has been rubbish - as bad as Bangladesh's was when SA put 450+ on for the first wicket a while back.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

mattie said:


> Quick question, not Ashes per se but what time would a 1-dayer starting at 2:30pm be likely to end?  Train issues.


10pm?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 10pm?



Around then probably, assuming there's no rain.


----------



## Santino (Jul 16, 2009)

Who would have thought that that thing in the TMS commentary box was not the biggest pie at Lord's today?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Particularly dire delivery there from Johnson.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 16, 2009)

The weather looks a bit iffy over the weekend.

When do the boys switch to a more aggressive mentality - 250?


----------



## Diamond (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

cunts


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

And Johnson pulls a wicket out of thin air. 196-1. Cook goes for 95.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)

Noooooooooooooo


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 16, 2009)

Bugger


----------



## holteman (Jul 16, 2009)

cook gone 95 lbw from nowhere


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

Diamond said:


> The weather looks a bit iffy over the weekend.
> 
> When do the boys switch to a more aggressive mentality - 250?



Don't need to. Just keep playing on... In fact, there is a wicket, and what a fucking suprise, Cook doesn't get a hundred and gets out lbw... AGAIN!!!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

Cook gone lbw.


----------



## agricola (Jul 16, 2009)

In fairness to Cook, he cannot have been expecting Johnson to bowl a decent ball.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Diamond said:


> The weather looks a bit iffy over the weekend.
> 
> When do the boys switch to a more aggressive mentality - 250?


Eh?

First day of a test match you play every ball on its merits. They can start throwing the bat when they reach 500. Remember how New Zealand got off to two cracking starts a few years back – Richardson scored a load – and lost both matches.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

Cook robbed of his ton, really unlucky there.

I suppose he'd got so used to knocking terrible deliveries into next week that it was only gonna take a half decent ball to beat him


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

Still a good knock. Just need Bopara to settle in.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

agricola said:


> In fairness to Cook, he cannot have been expecting Johnson to bowl a decent ball.



In yet more fairness, 95 runs and a place in England's best ever Lord's opening stand isn't half bad.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

Do you think Strauss is trying to teach Bopara something? Shying at big shots then pointedly not slogging them?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> In yet more fairness, 95 runs and a place in England's best ever Lord's opening stand isn't half bad.



Yeah, not bad. Still... meh. It would have been great to see him really go on and make a truly great score, as opposed to a decent one.


----------



## Santino (Jul 16, 2009)

Good call keeping North on. Bopara wouldn't have wanted to face him first up.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Bopara clips one for four now. 200 up.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

Santino said:


> Good call keeping North on. Bopara wouldn't have wanted to face him first up.



No, terrifying bowler...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

(((Cook)))


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

Just hope Bopara doesn't get too carried away too soon. Any batsman sat in that pavillion watching this match would have be dying to get out there and start knocking it about...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Just hope Bopara doesn't get too carried away too soon. Any batsman sat in that pavillion watching this match would have be dying to get out there and start knocking it about...



Seems like quite a calm atmosphere out there today though, i think he'll be relaxed.


----------



## mattie (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 10pm?



Bah.  Last train 9:30.  Sods.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Seems like quite a calm atmosphere out there today though, i think he'll be relaxed.



He's got something to prove after the first test as well...


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 16, 2009)

looks like a good pitch,cant wait till we have a go at it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

Bopara gets out of jail free and with four runs for his trouble


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> looks like a good pitch,cant wait till we have a go at it


Don't expect England's attack to be as obliging as the Aussies have been.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jul 16, 2009)

Started swinging. Could get interesting now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Don't expect England's attack to be as obliging as the Aussies have been.



A good pitch for Freddie to do some damage on I reckon.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> A good pitch for Freddie to do some damage on I reckon.


Broad could do okay as well provided he can keep it straight.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Double Nelson. *Lifts feet.*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Streaker?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Streaker?


Where?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Cricinfo said:
			
		

> Now, meanwhile, Steve Harmison, left out of this match, has travelled up to join Durham's match against Nottinghamshire at Trent Bridge and currently has figures of 8-7-1-1.


.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Bopara goes now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

uugghhhh, he was lookin good out there to


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

hmmm.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

Rubbish. Watch them waste the work this morning.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Nelson strikes.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Where?



Was just asking, I only have the scorecard


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's Kevin...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh dear.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

It's fine, Broad is going to get a double hundred then take 7-12 cos I've been slagging him off.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> It's fine, Broad is going to get a double hundred then take 7-12 cos I've been slagging him off.



That doesn't sound like slagging off to me.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

North to bowl KP's first delivery.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> That doesn't sound like slagging off to me.



I was earlier, everytime I slag him off in a public place he does well. Granted it's only happened once so far


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> It's fine, Broad is going to get a double hundred then take 7-12 cos I've been slagging him off.


Now you've said that, it'll be the bowling of Bradman and the batting of McGrath.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

> Now, meanwhile, Steve Harmison, left out of this match, has travelled up to join Durham's match against Nottinghamshire at Trent Bridge and currently has figures of 8-7-1-1.



Precisely why, as a Notts supporter, I was hoping for Harmison to play at Lord's


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Here's Kevin...



We need to talk about him


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

Bloody hell Bopara.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

If Pieterson doesn't get a good score here we certainly will need to talk about him.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

nice throw


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

KP leaving dangerously again.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> KP leaving dangerously again.


Freudian slip?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Freudian slip?


Pun.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2009)

Clever.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Clever.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

We should have a bowler called nigel, then we could make plans for him...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> We should have a bowler called nigel, then we could make plans for him...


Can you imagine the stick a Nigel would take from the Aussies?

250 up.


----------



## Santino (Jul 16, 2009)

Someone tell KP to chill the fuck out. Except don't actually tell him because I reckon he's a contrary fucker.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

Santino said:


> Someone tell KP to chill the fuck out. Except don't actually tell him because I reckon he's a contrary fucker.



Go MAD Kevin!!!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Go MAD Kevin!!!


Yeah, cart the spinner for six over long-on!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

KP looks like getting himself out playing silly buggers again


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

How did that catch not get taken?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh kevin...  and then again...


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 16, 2009)

Tufnell


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Kp's just opened up more criticism for himself.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yeah, cart the spinner for six over long-on!



*Six* sixes please Kevin!!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Kp's just opened up more criticism for himself.


To be fair, the catch wasn't his fault; a good surprise bouncer.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

100 for Strauss.  His phenomenal conversion rate continues.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> *Six* sixes please Kevin!!



Every over. Even the ones you're not on strike.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Perfect ending to the session in the end strauss gets 100!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

A ton for the cap'n. Fine work there.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

Excellent, well done skipper    

Precisely what he needed after the critique of his captaincy in the last match and Punter doing so well as well. Chuffed for him. 

Keep going now...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Good session in the end - 129-2 - I'd take that.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 16, 2009)

A fag, two pints and cheese butty time 

255 for 2, not bad going, would have taken that this morning


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Terrible for the aussies despite the 2 wickets.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Terrible for the aussies despite the 2 wickets.


Yeah, more runs than the morning session.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well done Strauss! Looking good.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 16, 2009)

The stream I've got is Sky for the in game stuff but Aussie for the breaks. It's pretty interesting to see what they've got to say.


----------



## Santino (Jul 16, 2009)

Diamond said:


> It's pretty interesting to see what they've got to say.


Do tell.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> A fag, two pints and cheese butty time



It was two fags and four pints


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Santino said:


> Do tell.


Cheating Poms using bits of wood to prevent the noble Aussies getting them out?


----------



## Diamond (Jul 16, 2009)

They were just getting pretty defensive in general, Mitchell Johnson in particular, while also taking the time to trash Bopara and question whether Strauss should have run for his 100, also insinuating that he shouldn't be quite so pleased with himself in his celebrations.

I can send you the stream if you want.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Diamond said:


> They were just getting pretty defensive in general, Mitchell Johnson in particular, while also taking the time to trash Bopara and question whether Strauss should have run for his 100, also insinuating that he shouldn't be quite so pleased with himself in his celebrations.
> 
> I can send you the stream if you want.


So basically the usual Aussie moaning when things go badly for them.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Just gone 4pm and still no rain!!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Just gone 4pm and still no rain!!


Don't jinx it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Don't jinx it.



Its bright and sunny here, and over there at lords, can't see it raining at all till after the session. 

I am pushing my luck here aren't i?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its bright and sunny here, and over there at lords, can't see it raining at all till after the session.
> 
> I am pushing my luck here aren't i?


Yes. This is England remember.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

KP has about 2/3 of this partnership - he's really racing along.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

Wanker. Drop him.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

KP gone now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> KP has about 2/3 of this partnership - he's really racing along.



what did you say about jinxing....?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

What a twat. It's all very well saying that you have an average over 50 - but how many games have you won for the team?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

C'mon collingwood!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Wanker. Drop him.



This.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 16, 2009)

Any chancoid of a streamoid anyone?


----------



## g force (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh dear KP, oh dear. Even more of an oh dear for Bopara - that wasn't good at all.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Dropped!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Any chancoid of a streamoid anyone?



here


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a quick meeting and KP's gone?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> here


That Hussain commentating?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Here comes the pieman.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Here comes the pieman.




the australian stuart broad


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

300 up.


----------



## Santino (Jul 16, 2009)

300-3. Not a bad day's work so far. Strauss looks like he means to stay there until Tuesday.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Santino said:


> 300-3. Not a bad day's work so far. Strauss looks like he means to stay there until Tuesday.


Wouldn't the Aussies love that?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

There goes Colly. Soft!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 16, 2009)

Collingwood out!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

argggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Idaho (Jul 16, 2009)

England batsmen strike again.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 16, 2009)

that was pretty sad


----------



## Diamond (Jul 16, 2009)

Missed that. What happened?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Idaho said:


> England batsmen strike again.


There's a comforting familiarity about it, isn't there?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Missed that. What happened?


Soft catch to mid-on off Michael Clarke.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah.

Bumble on commentary:

"You can tell out there in the middle that Australia are on the sniff"


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Johnson's over goes for 9.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Ah.
> 
> Bumble on commentary:
> 
> "You can tell out there in the middle that Australia are on the sniff"


Do you think that constitutes defamation?


----------



## Diamond (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Do you think that constitutes defamation?



Might have done if warne was out there...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone else think Strauss has been reading 'If'?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

The Sky forecast is better than the Beeb one. Only predicts rain tomorrow.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> The Sky forecast is better than the Beeb one. Only predicts rain tomorrow.



bbc predicting heavy snow i guess?

oh ffs, bowled


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Prior bowled by Johnson.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 16, 2009)

Our batting order, Strauss and Cook aside, are a bunch of gutless twats


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

England need to stabilise things a bit.


----------



## Mapped (Jul 16, 2009)

With the iffy weather around I'm thinking of provisionally booking a day of work on Monday to pop down to Lords if it goes the distance. Does anyone know if they sold Monday tickets in advance or will there be some on the gate like a normal test monday? I can't find any info on the Lord's website.


Erm....there goes Prior


----------



## Diamond (Jul 16, 2009)

N1 Buoy said:


> With the iffy weather around I'm thinking of provisionally booking a day of work on Monday to pop down to Lords if it goes the distance. Does anyone know if they sold Monday tickets in advance or will there be some on the gate like a normal test monday? I can't find any info on the Lord's website.
> 
> 
> Erm....there goes Prior



Tickets on the gate. You'll have to get there early though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

N1 Buoy said:


> With the iffy weather around I'm thinking of provisionally booking a day of work on Monday to pop down to Lords if it goes the distance. Does anyone know if they sold Monday tickets in advance or will there be some on the gate like a normal test monday? I can't find any info on the Lord's website.
> 
> 
> Erm....there goes Prior



They advised earlier in the year not to buy them online btw.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

The only player who's given his wicket away is Collingwood. Strange day.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)

I know we've just lost a couple of wickets in quick succession, but 321-5 ain't bad for us


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I know we've just lost a couple of wickets in quick succession, but 321-5 ain't bad for us


330-5.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 330-5.



My phone's slow, almost at the pub


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

*bangs head against wall*


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Fucking Nelson again! Flintoff caught slip. 

Good opening partnership and then nothing.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

his last ever test first innings at lords


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Now either broad does something dramatic or we criticise him for another 5 pages.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Do you remember the days when we used to have a middle order?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

His batting is a bonus to me – he's the number 8 after all.

I'll wait till he bowls to have a go.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Do you remember the days when we used to have a middle order?



not really.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Now either broad does something dramatic or we criticise him for another 5 pages.


He's just been hit in the goolies - that help?


----------



## mattie (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Do you remember the days when we used to have a middle order?



Not all that well.   I do recall having an upper tail order though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

mattie said:


> Not all that well.   I do recall having an upper tail order though.


 upper tail order - I like that.

Essentially Flintoff, Broad, Swann.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 16, 2009)

It appears to have gone a bit pearshaped.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Strauss now on his best score at Lord's.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Do you remember the days when we used to have a middle order?



I was only born in the 70s!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> It appears to have gone a bit pearshaped.


It's England's unrivalled ability to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I was only born in the 70s!


So your memory still goes back further than mine.


----------



## Mapped (Jul 16, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Tickets on the gate. You'll have to get there early though.





England will have to stop throwing the game away first though


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Still need at least 100 more, I think. It sounds like a pretty good wicket, and Lord's has always been a place where quality batsmen can make big runs. Australia could make another very big score.


----------



## mattie (Jul 16, 2009)

Is there some swing out there?  Makes for a better game.  Better watching England batsmen get out to swinging deliveries than playing all around straight ones.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

mattie said:


> Is there some swing out there?  Makes for a better game.  Better watching England batsmen get out to swinging deliveries than playing all around straight ones.


Yes, it's just started swinging a bit for some reason. Also a little turn and bounce.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

mattie said:


> Is there some swing out there?  Makes for a better game.  Better watching England batsmen get out to swinging deliveries than playing all around straight ones.


Yep. It's reverse swinging so they've kept the old ball. The only batsman who can be criticised really is Collingwood. Shocker to get out slogging a part-time spinner really.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 16, 2009)

Interesting what Warne's saying about Bopara.

Basically that you can sledge him into making a mistake.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Another ropey delivery from Johnson.

E2A: mind you, he does seem to be down to one an over instead of the two or three he was bowling earlier.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

new ball was taken i think, wasn't it?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> new ball was taken i think, wasn't it?


Yes.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

150 for Strauss - excellent knock.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

Warne's now trying to place the curse of the commentator on Strauss.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

5000 runs in tests now for Strauss.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

364-6 at stumps. Pretty good for both sides I'd suggest. Excellent innings from Strauss though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Good day of cricket that, happy overall..bit dissapointed about losing a few too many wickets, strauss played a brilliant 'captains innings'.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2009)

Why did the 1st test start on a Wednesday?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why did the 1st test start on a Wednesday?



Sometimes just happens i think. No real reason,dunno.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why did the 1st test start on a Wednesday?


So they could have this test this week and cram in 7 ODIs at the end of the season for the sake of the money.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Actually, it might be cause there were back to back tests and it would give players more rest.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

Nemo said:


> So they could have this test this week and cram in 7 ODIs at the end of the season for the sake of the money.


And the 20/20 World Cup. And a pointless mini-series against West Indies in the middle of spring...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Actually, it might be cause there were back to back tests and it would give players more rest.


It is exactly for this reason.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> And the 20/20 World Cup. And a pointless mini-series against West Indies in the middle of spring...



oh fuck the west indies again? whats the goddamn point


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 16, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> oh fuck the west indies again? whats the goddamn point


And if you're going to have a series in May, where should you hold a match. Why not the most northerly test venue in the world? 

Genius.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> That Hussain commentating?



It's sky sports so Hussain will be in there somewhere.


----------



## irishshapes (Jul 16, 2009)

could someone please send me a link to add to my calender please!
i had one for the world cup, i think it's a v-card or very similar please

PM me and i will provide email address, thank you


----------



## mhwfc (Jul 17, 2009)

N1 Buoy said:


> With the iffy weather around I'm thinking of provisionally booking a day of work on Monday to pop down to Lords if it goes the distance. Does anyone know if they sold Monday tickets in advance or will there be some on the gate like a normal test monday? I can't find any info on the Lord's website.
> 
> 
> Erm....there goes Prior



http://www.lords.org/tickets/information-availability

Looks like all five days have sold out in advance, shame that I often go down for the 5th day if the match is still going on, MCC for previous Test series didn't sell Day 5 tickets in advance at all it was just £10-£20 on the day, but it looks like they were selling them in advance this time. 

Bad idea imo, if the grounds have already sold loads of tickets for a 5th day and face dishing out refunds if play doesn't go that far it gives them less incentive to prepare a results pitch.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Do you remember the days when we used to have a middle order?



Well we saw the traditional middle-order batting collapse today, just that it's usually preceded by early-order batting collapse and followed by late-order batting collapse.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 17, 2009)

mhwfc said:


> Bad idea imo, if the grounds have already sold loads of tickets for a 5th day and face dishing out refunds if play doesn't go that far it gives them less incentive to prepare a results pitch.


It's to make more money, pure and simple. It's good that cricket is so popular that the final day at the Oval in 2005 was full (remember full grounds on the final day were previously pretty much unheard of). It's shitty that the authorities have reacted by doubling the price and making you buy six months in advance. 

I used to go to the final day at the Oval pretty much every year. Not this year though.

ETA: If you look at the size of Australia's grounds, they dwarf those here. And everyone can get in to watch. If they can do it, so can England.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 17, 2009)

two sheds said:


> Well we saw the traditional middle-order batting collapse today, just that it's usually preceded by early-order batting collapse and followed by late-order batting collapse.


England are in the match again, though. What today proved to me is that this Australian attack is nowhere near as good as four years ago. Unfortunately, neither is England's.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's to make more money, pure and simple. It's good that cricket is so popular that the final day at the Oval in 2005 was full (remember full grounds on the final day were previously pretty much unheard of). It's shitty that the authorities have reacted by doubling the price and making you buy six months in advance.
> 
> I used to go to the final day at the Oval pretty much every year. Not this year though.
> 
> *ETA: If you look at the size of Australia's grounds, they dwarf those here. And everyone can get in to watch. If they can do it, so can England*.



That's not neccessarily true, austrailia is a massive place, englands cricket grounds are normally within crowded cities. I'm not sure how else to word that at this time in the morning, hope you get my point though.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That's not neccessarily true, austrailia is a massive place, englands cricket grounds are normally within crowded cities. I'm not sure how else to word that at this time in the morning, hope you get my point though.



The three that have recently been developed - Durham, The Rose Bowl and Cardiff all have small capacities (approx 16,000) - non of the are especially locked in large cities. Cardiff to be fair was a bit hamstrung by conditions to get planning permission.

Why can Man Utd manage a 76,000 capacity and growing stadium and Lancashire not? 

Why can Arsenal, Tottenham, West Ham etc all manage stadiums that dwarf Lords and the Oval? 

The ECB know that by playing a lot of different venues with smaller capacities they are able to charge big prices. If they had fewer test venues, but bigger ones, the tickets would be less of a draw. Now, I'm halfway in between both views, as I think it's good that it moves around the country, but equally would like it to be considerably cheaper.

It's interesting you highlight Australia's size - yet they have LESS venues for test cricket than we do. We have the 5 used for this series, plus Trent Bridge, Old Trafford, Hampshire, Durham - is that it? Do we really need 9 medium sized grounds, surely 5 bigger ones would do?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyway, time for Mr Broad to step up and live up to that tag of 'a number 8 who can get you real runs' and actually get some, or at least occupy his crease for a while. 

Ian Bell got a hundred yesterday btw after being sent back. Whilst looking at that match I noticed Kyle Hogg has a better first class average this year than Broad with the ball. Which says a lot I think. 

Should be an interesting morning. I think we really do need to bat on and actually, a lot of pressure on the boys. 

Two questions to kick off the day...
1. Ponting seems much more willing to bowl his occaisional bowlers than Strauss does - discuss...
2. Non Ashes related - are there any really great quick bowlers playing in the world today, if so, who? (I don't think there are any playing in this game - some good bowlers, but not greats)


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 17, 2009)

No Test Matches have been played at Hampshire afaik - another couple of years isn't it?

The reason Australia only have 5 grounds is because they only have 5 serious population centres. The reason E&W have more is to bring Test Cricket to new areas of the country - like Wales and the North East and, in the future, the south coast/west-ish.


Anyway, how many convict wickets will be down before today's close . . . . 1, 2 ?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Can I be the first one to suggest Ian Bell to replace Pietersen for the next test?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Can I be the first one to suggest Ian Bell to replace Pietersen for the next test?



KP is just in a place atm where he can't seem to be dropped, i can't explain it, just looks like he's gonna be there for a while no matter what.

edit: Not that i would want Bell to replace him ofcourse!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> No Test Matches have been played at Hampshire afaik - another couple of years isn't it?
> 
> The reason Australia only have 5 grounds is because they only have 5 serious population centres. The reason E&W have more is to bring Test Cricket to new areas of the country - like Wales and the North East and, in the future, the south coast/west-ish.
> 
> ...



Oh, I understand the need to 'develop' the game in different parts of the country, but you could argue, they could have made sure a lot more people saw it by just sticking with C4 not giving it all to sky....

God knows where we are going with the game. If the whether is like it is here in london, it could be a right miserable chilly day...


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 17, 2009)

Good point about Sky. Very sad. The cynical might say the cricket watching middle classes can afford Sky.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Good point about Sky. Very sad. The cynical might say the cricket watching middle classes can afford Sky.



Actually, Athers said that the other day about ticket prices then some oxbridge twat, said (I quote) "C'mon, if you want to go, you'll find the £75 somewhere..." 

It was on the times podcast....


----------



## Relahni (Jul 17, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Actually, Athers said that the other day about ticket prices then some oxbridge twat, said (I quote) "C'mon, if you want to go, you'll find the £75 somewhere..."
> 
> It was on the times podcast....



I think the working class should take the theatre back. The middle class have taken our football, let's reclaim the theatre.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I think the working class should take the theatre back. The middle class have taken our football, let's reclaim the theatre.



Great idea, We'd have to get dressed up first though....


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

> Now, meanwhile, Steve Harmison, left out of this match, has travelled up to join Durham's match against Nottinghamshire at Trent Bridge and currently has figures of 8-7-1-1.


And his second 8 overs went for 44 runs and no wickets. Inconsistency, thy name is Steve.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Good point about Sky. Very sad. The cynical might say the cricket watching middle classes can afford Sky.



You think that Sky Sports viewers are mainly middle class?


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

I spy a cultural signifier vs. economic capital argument.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 17, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> God knows where we are going with the game. If the whether is like it is here in london, it could be a right miserable chilly day...



it's currently cool but dry.

skysports is definitely NOT the sole preserve of the middle class.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 17, 2009)

Had the pleasure of sharing a tube with some of the Barmy Army today.  I noticed someone was rubbing their tits against my arm.  Unfortunately, it was a fat bloke in a red t-shirt eating a baguette.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Why can Man Utd manage a 76,000 capacity and growing stadium and Lancashire not?
> 
> Why can Arsenal, Tottenham, West Ham etc all manage stadiums that dwarf Lords and the Oval?



If they gave me 20-20 cricket to manage for the next 4 years I would easily make it the biggest summer game with capacity crowds. It's an easy seller.

A simple league with everyone playing each other once - or two leagues with everyone playing each other twice. Sell the tv rights to a free to air channel. Doddle.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Santino said:


> I spy a cultural signifier vs. economic capital argument.



The term Middle Class is entirely cultural on this board.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 17, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Actually, Athers said that the other day about ticket prices then some oxbridge twat, said (I quote) "C'mon, if you want to go, you'll find the £75 somewhere..."
> 
> It was on the times podcast....



Athers _is_ an Oxbridge twat


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 17, 2009)

if i was to head down to lords today how much would a tout want for a ticket?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 17, 2009)

What time's it start? I thought it was 10?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Look, it's Brett Lee. Disciple of the Jason Gillespie school of public speaking


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

A few minutes' play and already it's going badly.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

And another.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 17, 2009)

Exactly as i expected. Right better get to the shops now if i want to be back for us bowling.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Swann gone. Fucksakes


----------



## Athos (Jul 17, 2009)

2 wikets for 6 runs this am!


----------



## kabbes (Jul 17, 2009)

Our hopes and dreams rest on Broad shoulders indeed.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

I suppose we can take some solace from the fact that the ball's swinging.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Our hopes and dreams rest on Broad shoulders indeed.


You really know how to cheer people up, don't you?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 17, 2009)

traditional late-order batting collapse  all is well with the world


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

As long as it keeps swinging, I don't mind if we get bowled out for 400.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

two sheds said:


> traditional late-order batting collapse  all is well with the world


Followed by a traditional middle-order slump. The only thing missing was the traditional upper-order failure.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Broad plays on.


----------



## Athos (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry, make that 3!


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 17, 2009)

Shit...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

What a shower.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Or even 390


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh dear....


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Anderson off a duck once again.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 17, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Our hopes and dreams rest on Broad shoulders indeed.



... but not for very long.

WELL worth having him in the side for his batting ability.  Oh yes.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Out of interest, anyone know anything about Onions's batting?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Out of interest, anyone know anything about Onions's batting?


He's obviously considered worse than Jimmy Anderson, for a start.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

kabbes said:


> He's obviously considered worse than Jimmy Anderson, for a start.


Anderson does average about 15 though. So he's no ferret.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Out of interest, anyone know anything about Onions's batting?



It's better than Monty Panesar's.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

IMO, Jimmeh and Onions should look to do a Cardiff just to piss the Aussies off.


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2009)

kabbes said:


> ... but not for very long.
> 
> WELL worth having him in the side for his batting ability.  Oh yes.



Broad's in your side purely for marketing purposes as far as i can tell.. A bit like becks, altho becks could play at one point i spose.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

gabi said:


> Broad's in your side purely for marketing purposes as far as i can tell.. A bit like becks, altho becks could play at one point i spose.


Thing is, Broad does play the occasional good innings and bowls the occasional good spell; just that most of the time he's pretty average. A bit like Beckham is now I suppose.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Siddle seems to be struggling with something.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Siddle going off looking distinctly (baggy) green round the gills.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Broad isn't as bad as you are all saying. He's had some good matches with bat and ball.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Broad isn't as bad as you are all saying. He's had some good matches with bat and ball.


He has, especially ODIs. The trouble is that he hasn't yet turned it on consistently enough in tests.


----------



## Athos (Jul 17, 2009)

Apparantly some of the Aussies are being sick (a couple of them on the pitch).


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Idaho said:


> As long as it keeps swinging, I don't mind if we get bowled out for 400.



Could certainly be worse. Will need some fairly special bowling to keep Australia below 400 though.

Oh well, rain will save us no doubt


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 17, 2009)

> Apparantly some of the Aussies are being sick (a couple of them on the pitch).



and that couldn't have started happening half an hour ago... ffs


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds like the prawn cocktail is coming to our rescue. Which Aussies are unwell?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Extras are currently our fourth best batsman


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Sounds like the prawn cocktail is coming to our rescue. Which Aussies are unwell?


Siddle's the only one I know of; he went off a bit ago looking distinctly ill.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Weird - TMS has suddenly got all high quality sound...


----------



## Athos (Jul 17, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Sounds like the prawn cocktail is coming to our rescue. Which Aussies are unwell?


Siddle and Haddin both spewed!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

400 up, great shot from Anderson. First 400 against the Aussies at Lord's since 1975 according to Cricinfo.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Extras are currently our fourth best batsman



Extras is a blinder. He never seems be playing when I tune in - but he always gets a consistent, useful little knock. Which county does he play for?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Athers _is_ an Oxbridge twat



Yes, I realised that when I'd posted it - wasn't he cambridge captain? I'll alter my description to some twat with plums in his mouth...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Warne getting pissed off with England's tail now for sticking around.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Siddle back now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Warne getting pissed off with England's tail now for sticking around.



Shane Warne was always a big fan of staying at the crease for ages when nobody wanted him to IMO


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

When did Anderson become such an accomplished batsman?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Shot


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

Let's get rid of the middle order and go with Strauss, Cook, Prior and eight bowlers.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 17, 2009)

Nearly 500!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Shane Warne was always a big fan of staying at the crease for ages when nobody wanted him to IMO


Yep, with bat and ball.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> When did Anderson become such an accomplished batsman?



He's got the world record for innings without a duck has he not?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

This isn't good though. If the batting conditions are good enough for these rabbits to get runs then the Aussie batsmen are good for 600.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

Just drop KP and stick Jimmeh in at 4...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's got the world record for innings without a duck has he not?


Yeah, but he always used to be a dour blocker in the Hoggard mould; now he's playing some pretty good shots.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's got the world record for innings without a duck has he not?



Record for consecutive innings from the start of his career - he's got something like the 4th longest run _ever_ (i.e. including runs that didn't start with the beginning of someone's career. Does that make sense?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 17, 2009)

Blimey, Anderson really has learnt to bat.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yeah, but he always used to be a dour blocker in the Hoggard mould; now he's playing some pretty good shots.



Think what total we would have if KP and Bopara had done some dour blocking, rather than playing 20-20.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Aussies complimenting Jimmeh by trying to keep him away from the strike now.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Blimey, Anderson really has learnt to bat.



Burnley Express


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Idaho said:


> This isn't good though. If the batting conditions are good enough for these rabbits to get runs then the Aussie batsmen are good for 600.



Jimmeh's looking far from bunny-eared atm 

Some key runs in the first test as well lest we forget.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Think what total we would have if KP and Bopara had done some dour blocking, rather than playing 20-20.


There's no point in going too slowly when you're at the beginning of a match and need to get runs to put the opposition under pressure. Dogged blocker is a good style for a nightwatchman, but for numbers 3 and 4 on day 1 of a match coming in in a good position, especially when those players are natural stroke players, it's a bit of a waste.


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

Andy Flower's put in some kind of mentoring arrangement for the lower order, it seems to be paying off.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Santino said:


> Andy Flower's put in some kind of mentoring arrangement for the lower order, it seems to be paying off.


Indeed. Apparently Colly's been working with Panesar, which certainly seems to have paid dividends.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

Who is Jimmeh's mentor?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Indeed. Apparently Colly's been working with Panesar, which certainly seems to have paid dividends.



Yeah......oh wait 

Aussies are throwing up, on and off the field. Ponting's already had to run off after making the catch. If we get them in, just have Jimmeh shake them down


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

England's best 10th wicket partnership at Lord's against the convicts now.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Who is Jimmeh's mentor?



Don Bradman


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Gone now. All out 425. Oh well.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Who is Jimmeh's mentor?



Obviously not KP, whose score Jimmeh is now in danger of beating...

e2a: I'll take that back shall I? Still, well played at the end there.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Very good performance by Onions and especially Jimmeh there - they've showed up some of the real batsmen. 425's a decent enough total, but after 196-0, should be higher.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd stick Anderson and Onions straight in to bowl now, they'll be pumped up!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> I'd stick Anderson and Onions straight in to bowl now, they'll be pumped up!


Yep. Then bring on Flintoff pretty sharpish to see if he can bounce them a bit too.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

10th wicket partnership was second best.  but  and .


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 425's a decent enough total



 I think the pom media was saying the same after the first innings in cardiff weren't they?

Ponting will knock half of this off alone..


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

gabi said:


> I think the pom media was saying the same after the first innings in cardiff weren't they?
> 
> Ponting will knock half of this off alone..


And it was true then as it's true now. The paucity of the bowling performance doesn't reflect on how good the total was. Most teams would take 425 if you offered it to them.

All the commentators saying Onions and Jimmeh should open up.


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And it was true then as it's true now. The paucity of the bowling performance doesn't reflect on how good the total was.



Not against the Aussies at Lords. Not without your best bowler who's been sent back to Durham for the sentimental reasons of including a crocked 'icon', and not with the beeb fucking up the weather forecast.. my money's looking safe.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's Jimmy


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm sick of the England middle order now. Strauss and Cook did alright yesterday, but it's as if the middle order know that no matter what they do - they won't be dropped. So poor old Monty gets dropped in the name of refreshing the side, and K.P and Freddie get to continue grabbing headlines instead of runs.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

You're a Kiwi aren't you? What would you say if your team were offered 425 in the first innings against the Aussies? Especially at a venue where you'd beaten them once since 1896.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Freddie is handy enough with the ball to justify a place IMO, KP however should be out on his arse as a warning to all the others


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Her Maj there now.


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> You're a Kiwi aren't you? What would you say if your team were offered 425 in the first innings against the Aussies? Especially at a venue where you'd beaten them once since 1896.



I'd be worried


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Freddie is handy enough with the ball to justify a place IMO, KP however should be out on his arse as a warning to all the others


Why does Voltaire's comment about shooting admirals come to mind?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Her Maj there now.



Alright for some.

Surely she should be impartial, being queen of both teams?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

gabi said:


> I'd be worried


You mean because the last time you did you lost?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Alright for some.
> 
> Surely she should be impartial, being queen of both teams?


Given she's half-German half-Scottish, I shouldn't imagine she cares over-much.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

OH YES!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeess!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes!!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

The slow finger from Rudi.


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

Jimmy


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 17, 2009)

Woop Wooop!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 17, 2009)

Going to be jimmy's morning.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

jimmeh jimmeh jimmeh


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

That was a shocking stroke though.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Kurtzen puts his slow finger up Hughes


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

If Ponting weren't already feeling sick, one imagines he is now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes! 

Jimmy Anderson, is there nothing he can't do?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Given she's half-German half-Scottish, I shouldn't imagine she cares over-much.



Then she should fuck off and let a proper fan have her seat


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yes!
> 
> Jimmy Anderson, is there nothing he can't do?


He can't bowl on flat pitches.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Then she should fuck off and let a proper fan have her seat


Do you want to tell her or should I?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Nearly a 2nd for jimmeh


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

40 minutes of pressure for the batsmen.


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yes!
> 
> Jimmy Anderson, is there nothing he can't do?


Can he create a rock so heavy that he can't lift it?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

According to the Beeb's text commentary, KP is also under the weather.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Santino said:


> Can he create a rock so heavy that he can't lift it?



Yes. And then he'll get it out clean bowled with an inswinger.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> According to the Beeb's text commentary, KP is also under the weather.



excuses excuses.


----------



## g force (Jul 17, 2009)

Flintoff isn't doing much...gotta make the batsmen play at it! I'd get Onions on I reckon.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Jimmeh looking pretty good against Punter atm.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Is Ponting out?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

possible wicket!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

Another one close... ooh exciting... umpires conferring...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm calling it out.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

The Queen's menu discussion on TMS was classic 

Come on... give us a wicket!


YES!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

goodbye ponting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Another one close... ooh exciting... umpires conferring...



YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES

bye bye Ricky!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Oooooooooh...

Gone!

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

*waits for a ponting moan*


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 17, 2009)

Fuck yeah!!!!


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

Spirit of cricket, Ricky, spirit of cricket.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes! just accidentally shouted down the phone at someone when the finger went up...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

Idaho said:


> The Queen's menu discussion on TMS was classic
> 
> Come on... give us a wicket!
> 
> ...



It was hilarious when Aggers said 'fillet of turbo' cos he was trying to read turbot in a posh voice...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Great bowling from Jimmeh whether he hit it or not.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

I loved Tuffers translating the menu:

"Duck and potatoes".

Lucky with that wicket.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Although hawkeye suggests it should have been out lb if he hadn't hit it, so it's all the same.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 17, 2009)

was lbw but not caught as given, bat hit his boot and not the ball.


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> was lbw but not caught as given, bat hit his boot and not the ball.



No ump would've given that as lbw - too much doubt.


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

I wonder if the umpires can correct that later? You can't rescind a wicket but can you change what kind it is?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Santino said:


> I wonder if the umpires can correct that later? You can't rescind a wicket but can you change what kind it is?


No, once he's out, he's out.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

John Howard in the crowd looking like a bulldog chewing a wasp as per.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Next question, will Ponting actually have the temerity to moan about this?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Next question, will Ponting actually have the temerity to moan about this?



Of course he will, he's Ricky Ponting.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Of course he will, he's Ricky Ponting.



yup.

'waaaa, its a conspiracy against me and my team, waaaaa'


He'll probs say.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Richie Benaud in one of the hospitality boxes - shame he can't do a bit of commentary for old times' sake.


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> No, once he's out, he's out.


I'm not disputing that, but can the scorecard be changed to read 'lbw' instead of 'caught'. It happens all the time in league cricket because the scorers can't always tell.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 17, 2009)

gabi said:


> No ump would've given that as lbw - too much doubt.




pitched on, would have hit halfway up and going on to middle/leg? the doubt was only the second noise


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> pitched on, would have hit halfway up and going on to middle/leg? the doubt was only the second noise


This. I personally thought it was lb at first sight.


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

Strauss said 'I'm Captain, I scored 150, I just caught the ball, he was out fucking caught.'


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Santino said:


> I'm not disputing that, but can the scorecard be changed to read 'lbw' instead of 'caught'. It happens all the time in league cricket because the scorers can't always tell.


I don't know. Not really very important anyway.


----------



## holteman (Jul 17, 2009)

i have never wanted to beat the aussies so badly


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

holteman said:


> i have never wanted to beat the aussies so badly


Not even 2005?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Give Flintoff a break and get Onions on. Don't keep him on until he stops being effective.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> yup.
> 
> 'waaaa, its a conspiracy against me and my team, waaaaa'
> 
> ...


Nah. He won't complain about that. No batsman who isn't a walker has the right to complain about bad decisions, and Ponting will know that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Nah. He won't complain about that. No batsman who isn't a walker has the right to complain about bad decisions, and Ponting will know that.



We'll see!


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Was a strange referral on Ponting. The 3rd umpire could only say whether the ball had carried, and not if it had caught an edge/glove.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 17, 2009)

Santino said:


> I'm not disputing that, but can the scorecard be changed to read 'lbw' instead of 'caught'. It happens all the time in league cricket because the scorers can't always tell.



No, he was given out caught (even if he wasn't) so that's what is recorded in the book.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 17, 2009)

Can't wait for the review system to come back, what a dreadful decision.

In other news, the MCC preparing a report on how Test cricket is dying, then preparing this marble-like pitch, is somewhat amusing. In a sad, pathetic way that is.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Was a strange referral on Ponting. The 3rd umpire could only say whether the ball had carried, and not if it had caught an edge/glove.


I think it's on the assumption that generally the field umpires are in a better position to evaluate such things.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Can't wait for the review system to come back, what a dreadful decision.



Hardly dreadful; if he didn't hit it, he was out lb, and he was very close to hitting it.

E2A: and the pitch doesn't look too bad.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Hardly dreadful; if he didn't hit it, he was out lb, and he was very close to hitting it.
> 
> E2A: and the pitch doesn't look too bad.



Discordia just hates england i think.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Discordia just hates england i think.


I had noticed.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I had noticed.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

That's lunch and the session won by England


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

I think England just edged that session.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I think it's on the assumption that generally the field umpires are in a better position to evaluate such things.



Well if they are going to refer it to people with replay, hawkeye, etc - why not give them the whole decision to make.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

Damn! Cannot believe I missed that session.

Still. Going tomorrow. (can we have a smug smiley?)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 17, 2009)

Santino said:


> I think England just edged that session.


Unlike Ricky Ponting.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 17, 2009)

Was it me or did Vaughan sound battered in that interview


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Was it me or did Vaughan sound battered in that interview



'relaxed'


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

is it me or the brass band playing the doctor who theme in the background


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

Getting that annoying bastard Ponting out means we deffo won that one.


----------



## holteman (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Not even 2005?



nope right now... the love of my life is sorrounded by them.... i want to slaughter them so they go in a shame spiral and suffer impotence on a national scale


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> is it me or the brass band playing the doctor who theme in the background


It's Indiana Jones now.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Malfoy has the chance to make amends now.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 17, 2009)

So Onions, a swing bowler, is not to get the chance to use the ball until it's nice and old.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Big dark cloud it seems over where i am, no rain just yet.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Big dark cloud it seems over where i am, no rain just yet.


Just had one here too but it probably came from Lord's.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Apparently it's raining.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 17, 2009)

gabi said:


> I think the pom media was saying the same after the first innings in cardiff weren't they?
> 
> *Ponting will knock half of this off alone*..





Anything else Nostradamus?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Off they go.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

It might disrupt the batsman though.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Pundits now debating the revue system.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Covers coming off.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Pundits now debating the revue system.



And Shane Warne would be one of the better people to do that


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Anyone got a stream?



This still works 

e2a: no it doesn't, sorry


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Raining again, both at Lord's and here. 

Off again.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 17, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Anyone got a stream?



Is this one working? (Can't check, am at work)

http://www.ooxtv.com/p2p.php

(Internet Explorer)


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 17, 2009)

Athos said:


> Apparantly some of the Aussies are being sick (a couple of them on the pitch).



fekkin cucumber sangas


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 17, 2009)

West End Draught


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2009)

The Octagon said:


> Anything else Nostradamus?



You can't legislate for shocking umpiring. Without Rudi's assistance ponting would indeed have scored a double hundred.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 17, 2009)

Santino said:


> I wonder if the umpires can correct that later? You can't rescind a wicket but can you change what kind it is?


I think wickets could be rescinded.

There's the story about the batsman who gets hit on the head by a bouncer and collapses onto his stumps, is given out hit wicket, and then found to be dead. The innings continues and, on the last ball, the team are dismissed on level scores with the opposition. The result is declared a tie. Except that weeks later, the post-mortem concludes that the batsman was dead on impact, who was therefore _'retired not-out, dead'_ and the match result therefore not a tie but a draw 

I assume it's apocryphal


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 17, 2009)

gabi said:


> You can't legislate for shocking umpiring. Without Rudi's assistance ponting would indeed have scored a double hundred.


He was out anyway. Ponting's dismissal was nowhere nearly as bad a decision as the dismissal of Bopara. So both teams' no. 3 has got a dodgy decision early on but the one the England player received was worse. All I can say to that is this – if you hit the ball with the middle of the bat, you won't get given out wrongly, and both players played and missed.


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He was out anyway. Ponting's dismissal was nowhere nearly as bad a decision as the dismissal of Bopara. So both teams' no. 3 has got a dodgy decision early on but the one the England player received was worse. All I can say to that is this – if you hit the ball with the middle of the bat, you won't get given out wrongly, and both players played and missed.



My tongue was in cheek btw 

Still, shocking umpiring to give him out on the wrong count. Is there something in the rules that a catch overrides an LBW? A bit like paper, rock scissors?


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 17, 2009)

gabi said:


> My tongue was in cheek btw
> 
> Still, shocking umpiring to give him out on the wrong count. Is there something in the rules that a catch overrides an LBW? A bit like paper, rock scissors?


LBW > catch - it happens first. The ball is then dead.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 17, 2009)

gabi said:


> My tongue was in cheek btw
> 
> Still, shocking umpiring to give him out on the wrong count. Is there something in the rules that a catch overrides an LBW? A bit like paper, rock scissors?


Yeah. And of course it's funnier since it's Ponting.

LBW must override catch as it happens first. If the ball hits pad then bat and is caught, then the player is effectively already out before the catch is taken.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

gabi said:


> My tongue was in cheek btw
> 
> Still, shocking umpiring to give him out on the wrong count. Is there something in the rules that a catch overrides an LBW? A bit like paper, rock scissors?


A catch overrules lb in this case because if he edged it first, he couldn't be out lb but could be out caught. If Rudi had decided it had struck the leg first, it would have been lb.


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you all


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Is this one working? (Can't check, am at work)
> 
> http://www.ooxtv.com/p2p.php
> 
> (Internet Explorer)



Doesn't seem to work for me. Looks like I might be missing some software. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Apparently play could go on till 7:40.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 17, 2009)

Tuffers is excellent on TMS


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's Onions.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 17, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He was out anyway. Ponting's dismissal was nowhere nearly as bad a decision as the dismissal of Bopara. So both teams' no. 3 has got a dodgy decision early on but the one the England player received was worse. All I can say to that is this – if you hit the ball with the middle of the bat, you won't get given out wrongly, and both players played and missed.



Boparas dismissal this match?? I only saw it briefly but it looked plum to me...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Boparas dismissal this match?? I only saw it briefly but it looked plum to me...


I suspect lbj was referring to the second innings at Cardiff.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I suspect lbj was referring to the second innings at Cardiff.


Ah, yes. Wrong match.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 17, 2009)

Broad getting his line wrong again.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 17, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ah, yes. Wrong match.



Ahh, more sense made that does yes


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Jammy from Hussey.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

England are bowling a bit loosely here.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Swann on now.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Only just managed to catch up with today's play.
Ponting for 2 makes me feel all warm inside


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 17, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Anyone got a stream?



http://www.worldcricket.co.nr/

Not the best quality but it's stable at least.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Only just managed to catch up with today's play.
> Ponting for 2 makes me feel all warm inside


If that makes you feel good, check out the look on his face:


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If that makes you feel good, check out the look on his face:


That photo gets better each time it's posted.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Apparently Harmison has taken 6-20 for Durham.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

87-2 at tea. Let's hope the bad luck catches up with them afterwards.


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

Santino said:


> That photo gets better each time it's posted.


Ricky's hand on his hip... Jimmy Anderson's cheeky face peaking out from the side...


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Apparently Harmison has taken 6-20 for Durham.



By the time your selectors realise what a cock-up they've made the ockers will be 1-0 up. I dunno what more harmy has to do to get a recall. He's been sharp as fuck all summer. Unlike sicknote and broady.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

Smoky said:


> http://www.worldcricket.co.nr/
> 
> Not the best quality but it's stable at least.



Super!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

gabi said:


> By the time your selectors realise what a cock-up they've made the ockers will be 1-0 up. I dunno what more harmy has to do to get a recall. He's been sharp as fuck all summer. Unlike sicknote and broady.


I think the selectors have finally lost patience with Harmison - which is no altogether unjustified given the history.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If that makes you feel good, check out the look on his face:



He looks like some kind of rodent there. I'm just not sure precisely which one.


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I think the selectors have finally lost patience with Harmison - which is no altogether unjustified given the history.



He was no.1 bowler in the world, for a reason. Talent like that can't just vanish. And it clearly hasn't.


----------



## gabi (Jul 17, 2009)

Santino said:


> Ricky's hand on his hip... Jimmy Anderson's cheeky face peaking out from the side...



Freddie's hard-on...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 17, 2009)

That pic is


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

gabi said:


> He was no.1 bowler in the world, for a reason. Talent like that can't just vanish. And it clearly hasn't.


His application has vanished. He's had about 2½ good matches since the 2005 Ashes.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> His application has vanished. He's had about 2½ good matches since the 2005 Ashes.



In which case, you drop him properly. The selectors have gone for the worst of all possible worlds by picking him for the squad and then not selecting him. Either he's had his chances and that's that – a perfectly justifiable decision – or he's still in the frame, in which case he should be picked on merit. Harmison should either be a million miles away from the team or in the team, imo.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 17, 2009)

Why is Stuart Broad playing Test Cricket? I mean, I'm not complaining at all, but _why_?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> In which case, you drop him properly. The selectors have gone for the worst of all possible worlds by picking him for the squad and then not selecting him. Either he's had his chances and that's that – a perfectly justifiable decision – or he's still in the frame, in which case he should be picked on merit. Harmison should either be a million miles away from the team or in the team, imo.


I agree, and I'm sure both he and Durham would be very happy for him to be in the NE permanently.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Why is Stuart Broad playing Test Cricket? I mean, I'm not complaining at all, but _why_?


His dad's bribed the selectors.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Why is Stuart Broad playing Test Cricket? I mean, I'm not complaining at all, but _why_?


At times he shows flashes of inspiration and he has a nasty streak which he's prepared to give full play.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Goddim! Great catch from Broad.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

So... he's in the side for his catching. Bold selection policy.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Why is Stuart Broad playing Test Cricket? I mean, I'm not complaining at all, but _why_?



He's there to take catches 

He's been picked out as a player they think has got the right mindset and physical attributes. I suppose in a way, it's praiseworthy that they give him so much time to come good, but to be honest, I'm firmly with you - as I said earlier, he simply doesn't have the record to justify his place as either a batter or a bowler.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

He's one of those frustrating players who seem to spend their whole careers just round the corner from a run of spectacular performances.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

Like every pretty much very all rounder from Botham to now, with the exception of Fred.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Cleaned him up!


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

You beauty!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm fucking delighted with that. I'm desperate for him to achieve in this series and go out with a bang, not a whimper.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> I'm fucking delighted with that. I'm desperate for him to achieve in this series and go out with a bang, not a whimper.


Well Hussey just went out with a clatter courtesy of Fred.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 17, 2009)

Super, super Fred...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Excellent start to a new spell from Jimmeh too.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

Rampant!


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## El Sueno (Jul 17, 2009)

111-5

omfg!!!!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Jimmeh!


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 17, 2009)

Woooo woo Jimmeh!!!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

JIMMEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

What would England give to be able to enforce the follow-on?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds like the roof's coming off now.


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

This is like the first day at Lord's in 2005, except this time we have runs on the board.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

"England are all over Australia like a cheap suit"


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 17, 2009)

What did hawkeye say for that lbw appeal? Going over..?


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 17, 2009)

The crowd are going wild, what I'd give to be boozed up at Lords right now...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Been unwell all day and missed most of this session, glad to see the score as it is, will check the highlights later/watch the rest of this i think!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

The Aussies seem to be having a good effect on Freddie - this is the most hostile bowling I've seen from him in ages.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Been unwell all day



You and Peter Siddle. You haven't been dining with him have you?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> You and Peter Siddle. You haven't been dining with him have you?



No.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Warney praying for rain.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Warney praying for rain.



lol tough shit ya damn aussie!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, Matthew.


----------



## mattie (Jul 17, 2009)

just checked cricinfo, sounds superb.  Is it worth fucking off my last little bit of paperwork to go down the pub for?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

mattie said:


> just checked cricinfo, sounds superb.  Is it worth fucking off my last little bit of paperwork to go down the pub for?


Yes.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

It's now raining here, although we're a few miles east of Lord's, so hopefully it's missed the test match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

So annoyed i havent been well, would've bloody enjoyed that session otherwise. Oh well if we win that's good enough for me!!


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


>


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> So annoyed i havent been well, would've bloody enjoyed that session otherwise. Oh well if we win that's good enough for me!!


You can always record the highlights for when you're feeling better then spend your time abusing the Aussies.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Jimmeh still looking very impressive btw.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> You can always record the highlights for when you're feeling better then spend your time abusing the Aussies.



Aye, gonna be a good evening.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Anderson seems to be having a problem with his ankle.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Played on!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssss!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

Yippee!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

JIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEH 

They'll be dancing on the streets of Burnley tonight.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

I suddenly feel better.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Let's hope Johnson bats just as well as he bowled.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Punter's biting his nails already.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

Meanwhile the comedy West Indies are 123 for 4 against Bangladesh...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Meanwhile the comedy West Indies are 123 for 4 against Bangladesh...



reserve side?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> reserve side?



Oh yeah...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Meanwhile the comedy West Indies are 123 for 4 against Bangladesh...


Well, if Marx is to be believed, this is the match which should be the farce.


----------



## mattie (Jul 17, 2009)

Cricinfo saying 27 and a bit overs left, how much rain did we get?

May make the last 15 if I leg it now.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

They might continue to 7.40. It's probably worth it.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

And another!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

And not too long ago, I was hoping desperately for 150-3.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

Johnson b Broad c Cook


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Forgot it was broad bowling, that's more like it from him.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

And, of course, it would be uncharitable to send bouncers at Hauritz's body and thus risk his finger.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

mattie said:


> Cricinfo saying 27 and a bit overs left, how much rain did we get?
> 
> May make the last 15 if I leg it now.



Best hurry, aussies might not make it that far.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And, of course, it would be uncharitable to send bouncers at Hauritz's body and thus risk his finger.



I would almost strongly considered protesting about the unsporting attitude that smacking the aussie bastard around a bit would embody.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Punter's face could be carved from granite.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

This is bloody brilliant.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Can we enforce the followon?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

75 to avoid the follow on.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Can we enforce the followon?


They have to be all out first.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Whats the point in the floodlights if they annoy everyone?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 17, 2009)

That picture is one of the sporting pictures of the decade, surely?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> They have to be all out first.



I realised that  I just wasn't sure about how twatted they had to be...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Whats the point in the floodlights if they annoy everyone?


So they can pretend they're doing something about lost play due to light. If Lord's is anything like here, it'll be incredibly dark.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

TMS have just agreed with Nemo - 'Ideally we want to be bowling up into his ribs'


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I realised that  I just wasn't sure about how twatted they had to be...


They have to be all out with a deficit of 200 or more.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> So they can pretend they're doing something about lost play due to light. If Lord's is anything like here, it'll be incredibly dark.



Still pretty light here all things considered.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmmm. Do we want to enforce the follow on - while they're still rattled, or hit the pitch go great guns and rip through our order and then get Jimmeh to mangle them?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

And another!  Haddin's had it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

152-8!!!!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

Broad and Cook combine again


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh how sweet Haddin goes to Broad just as Gladiator comes into the commentary box.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Hmmm. Do we want to enforce the follow on - while they're still rattled, or hit the pitch go great guns and rip through our order and then get Jimmeh to mangle them?


Follow on. Definitely.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

I love those floodlights i do.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 17, 2009)

Good lord Australia have been awful this Test. What on earth happened to them?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Oh how sweet Haddin goes to Broad just as Gladiator comes into the commentary box.


I think it was quite brave of Hussein to try to wind him up.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Good lord Australia have been awful this Test. What on earth happened to them?


Shit bowling, shit batting, good bowling from England.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Good lord Australia have been awful this Test. What on earth happened to them?



They've met a good team?


----------



## Discordia (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Shit bowling, shit batting.



Yeah of course, I don't mean why are they losing, I mean why did they suddenly turn to shit?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Good lord Australia have been awful this Test. What on earth happened to them?



we battered them, thats what, oh and ponting moaned

don't tell me you're looking for excuses for the aussies rather than giving credit to england?


----------



## Discordia (Jul 17, 2009)

Diamond said:


> They've met a good team?



We (SA) aren't a good team? They were FAR better against us.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

2 wickets to go. Jimmeh bowling.

HAHAHAH, Blowers is being supremely English


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Cook's had a busy day - three catches.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> We (SA) aren't a good team? They were FAR better against us.



Was Johnson overbowled during the winter? (one suggestion)


----------



## Discordia (Jul 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> we battered them, thats what, oh and ponting moaned
> 
> don't tell me you're looking for excuses for the aussies rather than giving credit to england?



Why would I give credit to England for Australia getting themselves out? I certainly don't give credit to Australia for the likes of Collingwood gifting his wicket away. Don't give credit to England for Johnson bowling pies all morning yesterday either.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

I love how when we do well we always find excuses for the opposition.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Why would I give credit to England for Australia getting themselves out? I certainly don't give credit to Australia for the likes of Collingwood gifting his wicket away. Don't give credit to England for Johnson bowling pies all morning yesterday either.


Have you actually been watching this? The bowling has been very good - best I've seen from England in ages.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Have you actually been watching this? The bowling has been very good - best I've seen from England in ages.



Anderson has been on fire all day and the other bowlers have been to, as far as im concerned as shane warne himself said-england have been ruthless.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

Umpires having a word about the light?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Off for the fucking light now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh ffs umpires.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 17, 2009)

That'll do, three days left.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Good day for england, whatever any moany cunt says, they(the moany cunt) can stuff it up their arse.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Have you actually been watching this? The bowling has been very good - best I've seen from England in ages.



On and off (been fixing sister's PC), and it's looked good, but the wickets have all looked like pretty poor shots. Been poor batting all round, really, except from Strauss and Cook for a while (and that was with Australia's pie-chucking contest going on).

Not impressed with either team frankly. We'll spank you both, and India and Sri Lanka probably would too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Discordia said:


> On and off (been fixing sister's PC), and it's looked good, but the wickets have all looked like pretty poor shots. Been poor batting all round, really, except from Strauss and Cook for a while (and that was with Australia's pie-chucking contest going on).
> 
> Not impressed with either team frankly.



Keep whinging. No one cares.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I love how when we do well we always find excuses for the opposition.



Yeah it's always the same.  On the chat for the stream I was on this aussie was going on about how Australia have beaten us more times overall, like it meant something.  Who cares? today you're taking a beating like a ginger step child.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Yeah it's always the same.  On the chat for the stream I was on this aussie was going on about how Australia have beaten us more times overall, like it meant something.  Who cares? today you're taking a beating like a ginger step child.



Yup! Today we battered them, end of story.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Keep whinging. No one cares.



Buy a dictionary you stupid fuck.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Discordia: The new Gabi?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Discordia: The new Gabi?


The South African Gabi.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Discordia: The new Gabi?



Got him on ignore now, thankfully. That list isnt as big as it once was either.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I'm not usually one to get behind England, but given that it's the Australians flapping hopelessly around I say get in there my bulldog son.


----------



## mattie (Jul 17, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Discordia: The new Gabi?



Oh, there's a way to go yet.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 17, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Well, I'm not usually one to get behind England, but given that it's the Australians flapping hopelessly around I say get in there my bulldog son.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2009)

mattie said:


> Oh, there's a way to go yet.



Give him time. Saffers have a mean line in bitterness.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> The South African Gabi.



Is Gabi someone who thinks both England and this new Australia team are pretty shit? If so I guess I'm like them.

My impression based on a short search is that you think I support Australia though, which is comically wrong. I'd fucking _love_ watching that twat Ponting be the guy who loses two Ashes in England.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 17, 2009)

mattie said:


> Oh, there's a way to go yet.



True


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Give him time. Saffers have a mean line in bitterness.



In Cricket, the Aussies are clearly the team to hate - don't mind Sith Ifrica too much.  But in rugby, I think I'd even support the wallabies against the Mingboks.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> In Cricket, the Aussies are clearly the team to hate - don't mind Sith Ifrica too much.  But in rugby, I think I'd even support the wallabies against the Mingboks.



I strangely don't hate the aussies in rugby much, hate south africa though,dunno why.lol


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 17, 2009)

In rugby?  It's cos they're dirty bastards.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> In rugby?  It's cos they're dirty bastards.



True!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 17, 2009)

Nah they're both far too easy to dislike. It comes to something when the All Blacks seem the nicest option, even in Tri-Nations rugby.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

Play off for the day now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 17, 2009)

Thing with the ABs is that you can generally rely on them to fall on their face in some hilariously choking manner.


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2009)

Su-fucking-perb day.


----------



## agricola (Jul 17, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Thing with the ABs is that you can generally rely on them to fall on their face in some hilariously choking manner.



I dunno, are we are the "noone will beat them now, they are shoe-ins, may as well just give them the trophy" phase of a competition?


----------



## holteman (Jul 17, 2009)

"i've fucked matilda, i've fucked matilda........."


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't be surprised if Australia dig in for their second innings. So they need another 70-odd to avoid the follow on?

Would be ideal if we could skittle them + another couple of wickets before lunch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Don't be surprised if Australia dig in for their second innings. So they need another 70-odd to avoid the follow on?
> 
> Would be ideal if we could skittle them + another couple of wickets before lunch.



I wouldn't be surprised, but...*stops himself from posting something that would jinx it for us*


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, but...*stops himself from posting something that would jinx it for us*


Yeah, remember Headingley 1981 - it can be done.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yeah, remember Headingley 1981 - it can be done.



Wasn't even born by then tbh,lol.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 17, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Wasn't even born by then tbh,lol.


Nor was I, but everyone still remembers it.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 17, 2009)

Tbh I'd not enforce the follow-on but bat them out of the game completely.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Tbh I'd not enforce the follow-on but bat them out of the game completely.



Depends on the conditions.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 17, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Nor was I, but everyone still remembers it.


I remember it, and I remember without Bob Willis going mental there would never have been what Botham did.



Yep, if it's swinging or looks like it should swing, bat on dear convicts.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 17, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Tbh I'd not enforce the follow-on but bat them out of the game completely.



No way. Definately enforce it. The forecast is poor/mixed. Lots of small sessions interrupted. Bowlers can rest and batsmen can't settle. We need to be aggressive and positive. What would Australia like least? If we bat we are accepting a draw. If we bowl we are forcing the issue.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2009)

Idaho said:


> No way. Definately enforce it. The forecast is poor/mixed. Lots of small sessions interrupted. Bowlers can rest and batsmen can't settle. We need to be aggressive and positive. What would Australia like least? If we bat we are accepting a draw. If we bowl we are forcing the issue.



I agree tbh, and if there's loads of rain delays we'll have less time to bowl them out a 2nd time if we bat again before their 2nd innings.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 17, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I remember it, and I remember without Bob Willis going mental there would never have been what Botham did.


Don't think that's entirely fair. It was a memorable innings whatever. It was an extraordinary feat of batting with the tail to give England a glimmer of a chance from being in a hopeless position. I can remember the time, without googling I can tell you that he finished day four on 145, (I think keeping the strike with a single on the last ball) hit one boundary the next day (I think) while Willis was then bowled with the first ball he had to face that day. So that was all in my mind. 

And yet with the Australian innings that followed, I stopped watching while Border was batting, fully expecting them to coast to victory


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 17, 2009)

If the Aussies have to follow-on I think Ricky's head will burst.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 18, 2009)

Long while left in this match, and even more in the series, but that draw at cardiff is looking pretty useful now.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


>



Penfold plays _cricket_?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

That picture still gets better every time you see it.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> That picture still gets better every time you see it.



Trying to figure out what's going on there.  Bowlers and fielders behing him - is he looking behind the stumps?  Whatever, some photographer got a perfectly framed shot.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

4thwrite said:


> Trying to figure out what's going on there.  Bowlers and fielders behing him - is he looking behind the stumps?  Whatever, some photographer got a perfectly framed shot.


I think he's looking at Rudi, who was standing at square leg with Doctrove waiting for the third umpire's reply to his query.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 18, 2009)

so ricky wasn't too happy from what i understand....


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so ricky wasn't too happy from what i understand....


He's never happy.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it just me, or does this test match have all the hallmarks of a classic however it ends?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> He's never happy.


good.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I think he's looking at Rudi, who was standing at square leg with Doctrove waiting for the third umpire's reply to his query.



Photographers in all sports must have to be ready for the 'out/in/try/no try' coming through.  Still, bloody funny, esp as the 3rd umpire, who had to look at it in slomo to see if it was caught, must have seen he didn't hit it - but couldn't take that into account.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 18, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Is it just me, or does this test match have all the hallmarks of a classic however it ends?



Rather we wrap it up in 3 1/2 days.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 18, 2009)

yep. fucking nobble the aussie bastards tomorrow and have long weekend


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Idaho said:


> No way. Definately enforce it. The forecast is poor/mixed. Lots of small sessions interrupted. Bowlers can rest and batsmen can't settle. We need to be aggressive and positive. What would Australia like least? If we bat we are accepting a draw. If we bowl we are forcing the issue.


I agree. Enforcing the follow-on is your opponents' best chance of victory, but also your own best chance of victory. Only reason not to is tired bowlers, which isn't an issue here. I believe I'm right in saying that a team following on has only ever won twice – Headingley and more recently the test in which Laxman got a huge score, both against Australia! It's highly unusual.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 18, 2009)

Just lets the oppo back into the game IMO, if they bat well we could be looking at a tricky chase Monday.

I'd bat and set them 550, the cunts.

But I reckon we'll enforce the follow-on assuming we can.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2009)

Pitch looks great to bat on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Is it just me, or does this test match have all the hallmarks of a classic however it ends?



It does have that feeling about it, but it being a classic doesn't mean it has to come down to a 5th day run chase, if we batter the aussies in their 2nd innings aswell after them following on, it would live long in our memory as a classic, maybe not the aussies though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Get them out, then get them out again for 100, their heads will be down and we'll be 1-0 up.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 18, 2009)

Excited about the potential cloud cover. Stays like this we'll have to put them in again.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Several streaky shots by the Aussies so far.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

Aussies doing well. England counting chickens before they hatch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2009)

Pitch is great to bat on though, hussain was saying it was perfect and he was lost for words, etc.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Broad opening the bowling.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

Great fielding by collingwood.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Come on england, get these cunts out.  

Never, ever ever write Australia off.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

I've been impressed with Anderson from what I've seen.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Relahni said:


> I've been impressed with Anderson from what I've seen.


When he gets it right, Anderson is a brilliant bowler. But why is Broad bowling?  I do not understand at all.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2009)

wicket!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Onions makes the breakthrough again!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Is it me or does Onions have a happy knack of coming on as a change bowler and taking a wicket?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

200 up now, for 9 wickets.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Is it me or does Onions have a happy knack of coming on as a change bowler and taking a wicket?


Bit like Simon Jones? Similar to Jones too in that Strauss appears very reluctant to use him.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

For the love of God pitch it up!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Bit like Simon Jones? Similar to Jones too in that Strauss appears very reluctant to use him.


I'm not sure I'd put him in that bracket yet, but that kind of thing.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Cricinfo is really laying into Broad for bowling too short.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Cricinfo is really laying into Broad for bowling too short.


Thing is, there's nothing wrong with the deliveries themselves; they're pretty decent bouncers. But what's the point with three slips and a gully? And he certainly shouldn't be bowling them every delivery.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Broad on now - six bouncers ahoy.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe Strauss doesn't want to have to make the awkward decision about the follow-on.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

York him! FFS York him!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

It's pathetic. Even if he gets his man now with a bouncer. Still pathetic.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Why are they so insistent that the batsman has to be out caught at slip or gully? Knock the fucking stumps over.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Why are they so insistent that the batsman has to be out caught at slip or gully? Knock the fucking stumps over.


I agree. Am I the only one who thinks that Strauss has no kind of cricketing brain at all.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like normal service has been resumed with the bowling after yesterday.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

That's it.  Follow-on available.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2009)

there we go...seems england are batting..hm


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like England will be batting again apparently.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

And the wicket came when they finally pitched it up a bit.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Confirmed no follow-on.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Double thumbs up for England's tactics there. Broad bowled the whole hour. Flintoff did not bowl at all. W T F ?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

So now presumably we can expect England not to leave themselves enough time to bowl the Aussies out last up.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Double thumbs up for England's tactics there. Broad bowled the whole hour. Flintoff did not bowl at all. W T F ?




It was a one hour game just now. It would take about that time for Oz to reach the follow on score or to bat that time so the English opening bowlers were over-bowled before the 'follow on'. If it was still overcast and Anderson and Broad knocked the last 2 over, then Freddie and Anderson/Onions with the new ball in the follow on. As it was, no swing vs. weather conditions?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 18, 2009)

Perhaps an odd choice. However if England put on another 300 quickly - we could declare and have 2 days to bowl Australia out. And we could get our tail enders to trample up and down the pitch


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Should have enforced the follow-on imo; even if the Aussies batted well, so long as England bowled okay they shouldn't have been able to set a target beyond getting.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> It was a one hour game just now. It would take about that time for Oz to reach the follow on score or to bat that time so the English opening bowlers were over-bowled before the 'follow on'. If it was still overcast and Anderson and Broad knocked the last 2 over, then Freddie and Anderson/Onions with the new ball in the follow on. As it was, no swing vs. weather conditions?


England's worst bowler bowled the second highest number of overs, and they didn't enforce the follow-on. Something went wrong there, whichever way you look at it.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Positive batting at least.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> England's worst bowler bowled the second highest number of overs, and they didn't enforce the follow-on. Something went wrong there, whichever way you look at it.



I think the idea was the wicket today is flatter, there's no sign of swing (like yesterday) and that Flintoff would open the bowling in the 2nd innings against Hughes (and thae others should be able to knock over 10 and 11). If conditions were the same as last night then they would have enforced the folllow on.

I've no idea what Broad was doing, but you have to assume that he is in the team as he can bowl, and if not get rid? Although you could argue Swann has contributed even less in this game.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Johnson carrying on where he left off.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I think the idea was the wicket today is flatter, there's no sign of swing (like yesterday) and that Flintoff would open the bowling in the 2nd innings against Hughes (and thae others should be able to knock over 10 and 11). If conditions were the same as last night then they would have enforced the folllow on.
> 
> I've no idea what Broad was doing, but you have to assume that he is in the team as he can bowl, and if not get rid? Although you could argue Swann has contributed even less in this game.


That may have been their thinking. If so, it was very bad thinking imo. In that case, you simply bowl Fliintoff in a very short burst - possibly only 3 overs. But to go the whole hour with your least effective bowler bowling ineffectively is brainless. Of course he is in the team to bowl, but a captain has to assess how his bowlers are performing through the match and use them accordingly. Flintoff 11 overs, Broad 18 – that is brainless.

Strauss, imo, is an unutterably shit captain.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Strauss, imo, is an unutterably shit captain.*



*LBJ reserves the right to amend this opinion if by some miracle England win the Ashes.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Johnson showing his form once again - can we keep him?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2009)

I think this may not be a bad decision by strauss, depends how fast we score. Ponting would have fun with this pitch atm.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I think this may not be a bad decision by strauss, depends how fast we score. Ponting would have fun wiht this pitch atm.


Could be fairly rapid if Johnson stays on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2009)

Also, we could tire them out a bit from fielding, which could disrupt their batting.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That may have been their thinking. If so, it was very bad thinking imo. In that case, you simply bowl Fliintoff in a very short burst - possibly only 3 overs. But to go the whole hour with your least effective bowler bowling ineffectively is brainless. Of course he is in the team to bowl, but a captain has to assess how his bowlers are performing through the match and use them accordingly. Flintoff 11 overs, Broad 18 – that is brainless.
> 
> Strauss, imo, is an unutterably shit captain.



I'm not sure there's any other candidates for skipper (a bit like the drop Pietersen argument) so we're stuck with him. 

Flintoff was apparently sore this morning - as an explanation - not that I agree with all I've written, just trying to put an idea forward


----------



## Idaho (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe the follow-on decision wasn't as simple as all that. You do what the opposition would like least and their bowling has been so lame that perhaps they would least like to bowl again.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 18, 2009)

4thwrite said:


> Trying to figure out what's going on there.  Bowlers and fielders behing him - is he looking behind the stumps?  Whatever, some photographer got a perfectly framed shot.



Even perfectlier framed - the finger in the air really sets it off - tells a full story now. If we win the series i'm gonna get that framed - could be the pivotal moment!


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That may have been their thinking. If so, it was very bad thinking imo. In that case, you simply bowl Fliintoff in a very short burst - possibly only 3 overs. But to go the whole hour with your least effective bowler bowling ineffectively is brainless. Of course he is in the team to bowl, but a captain has to assess how his bowlers are performing through the match and use them accordingly. Flintoff 11 overs, Broad 18 – that is brainless.
> 
> Strauss, imo, is an unutterably shit captain.



He was poor in the first game, seemed to captain fairly well yesterday, but yes, why not give Fred two overs... If he gets the wicket, then he's warmed up for if you force the follow on. If he doesn't, then send him to the deep to relax while someone else bowls and if you aren't going to enforce it, well what difference does it make...

Unless of course there is a niggle we aren't aware of and that's part of the reason they havn't enforced it...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Maybe the follow-on decision wasn't as simple as all that. You do what the opposition would like least and their bowling has been so lame that perhaps they would least like to bowl again.


If Flintoff couldn't bowl, it is a good decision. If Flintoff is too sore to bowl the day after sending down just 11 overs, is he really fit to play test cricket any more?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If Flintoff couldn't bowl, it is a good decision. If Flintoff is too sore to bowl the day after sending down just 11 overs, is he really fit to play test cricket any more?



Well no i suppose - he's retiring from tests after the ashes


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> If Flintoff couldn't bowl, it is a good decision. If Flintoff is too sore to bowl the day after sending down just 11 overs, is he really fit to play test cricket any more?


He isn't - hence the retirement.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Well no i suppose - he's retiring from tests after the ashes


Yes, but is he fit enough now? You could say that ten overs a day of Flintoff is better than 20 overs a day from anyone else. Maybe. Certainly his batting offers very little nowadays.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Warne currently talking about how Australia might think they can still win from this position if they bowl England out. I think he's dreaming.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 18, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I've no idea what Broad was doing, but you have to assume that he is in the team as he can bowl, and if not get rid? Although you could argue Swann has contributed even less in this game.



Any spinner wouldn't have bowled much on this pitch with the ball swinging. Possibly they kept chucking Broad the ball because they wanted him to get a few wickets? Y'know, to justify keep picking him or to give him a lift with his confidence.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 18, 2009)

What should they retire at, if it stays clear for the rest of the day?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Johnson out of the attack now.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

D'wards said:


> What should they retire at, if it stays clear for the rest of the day?


200 I reckon.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Johnson out of the attack now.


That's what you do when bowlers are bowling poorly. You take them off. 

First page of the Captain's Manual, under 'Ten Bleeding Obvious Things You Should Already Know'.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's what you do when bowlers are bowling poorly. You take them off.
> 
> First page of the Captain's Manual, under 'Ten Bleeding Obvious Things You Should Already Know'.


Surely it also says 'if a bowler has been spraying it around, you don't give them the new ball so the opposition have an easier hit to the boundary.'


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 200 I reckon.



I'd want a bit more. Is the weather set fair for the final two days? I'd want a 500 lead I reckon if it is... If we can't bowl em out in two days, then what's the point?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone got a working stream for today?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> I'd want a bit more. Is the weather set fair for the final two days? I'd want a 500 lead I reckon if it is... If we can't bowl em out in two days, then what's the point?


Yes, with so much time left in the game, I'm sure they'll want 500, or even 550 if they score quickly. Knowing how risk-averse Strauss is as a captain, it wouldn't surprise me if he wanted 600.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Is the weather set fair for the final two days?



No, forecast is for showers tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> No, forecast is for showers tomorrow and Monday.



Ok, maybe 200 would be more like it then.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Surely it also says 'if a bowler has been spraying it around, you don't give them the new ball so the opposition have an easier hit to the boundary.'


That's trickier. Johnson is Australia's fastest bowler. I think you give him a chance to get it right with the new ball before putting him out to graze. 

Different day, he may be better. Of course, he wasn't.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

England definitely in the hunt for quick runs here.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Ok, maybe 200 would be more like it then.


That would probably mean declaring late on this evening. I would say that there is absolutely zero chance of England declaring at all today, however quickly they score. Much as I dislike Strauss's risk-averse captaincy, from this kind of position you can't give the opposition a realistic sniff of a win. Best chance for an England win, of course, is if they are bowled out for 200-odd.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Brutal stuff from Strauss and Cook.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

50 up in no time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2009)

Told you, its a great pitch, the aussie openers would fuck us over if they were allowed to bat again.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Told you, its a great pitch, the aussie openers would fuck us over if they were allowed to bat again.


The speed has been due to ropey bowling. Our batsmen are also less constrained because of the position.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2009)

Not enforcing the follow on looks like a very good plan all of a sudden


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> The speed has been due to ropey bowling. Our batsmen are also less constrained because of the position.


Yes. Lee and Clark in next test, I'd have thought.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yes. Lee and Clark in next test, I'd have thought.


England will miss Johnson.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 18, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Even perfectlier framed - the finger in the air really sets it off - tells a full story now. If we win the series i'm gonna get that framed - could be the pivotal moment!



That picture just keeps giving 

By the way, I think from now on we should refere to him as 'Penfold'


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

57-0 at lunch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like strauss wasnt being stupid after all


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2009)

David Mitchell on the wireless now  

England looking fairly strong for some odd reason.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Are the Aussies flattering to deceive?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Are the Aussies flattering to deceive?


They have an extraordinarily inexperienced bowling attack. Johnson's the most experienced at 22 tests. He's their leader. 

Essentially, they are pretty unproven really.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

I think we should drop Freddie for Johnson


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They have an extraordinarily inexperienced bowling attack. Johnson's the most experienced at 22 tests. He's their leader.
> 
> Essentially, they are pretty unproven really.



But that is what you have to do to blood players properly.Build a team for the future.In 5 years time the things these blokes learn here today,tomorrow, whenever will give them experiance,you cant buy it,you earn it.So if we get done like a dinner we still take positives away in that respect.You make a small sacrifice in the name of future teams.Thats ok,we dont expect to be top ALL the time


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> David Mitchell on the wireless now



He comes across as very suited to TMS


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> But that is what you have to do to blood players properly.Build a team for the future.In 5 years time the things these blokes learn here today,tomorrow, whenever will give them experiance,you cant buy it,you earn it.So if we get done like a dinner we still take positives away in that respect.You make a small sacrifice in the name of future teams.Thats ok,we dont expect to be top ALL the time


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Cook gone.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

Blowers and Tuffers on TMS is  Like Wooster and Jeeves, Pete and Dude, Morecambe and Wise.......

ARSE, Cook out.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2009)

Bopara needs runs here, for his own confidence if nothing else.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

Ravi - this is your last chance. Ian Bell will be in your spot come the next test if you fuck this up


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Ravi - this is your last chance. Ian Bell will be in your spot come the next test if you fuck this up


And none of us wants that.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

I dunno, mighty mouse might be alright. I'm unsure of Ravi tbh, he's as nervous as hell.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I dunno, mighty mouse might be alright. I'm unsure of Ravi tbh, he's as nervous as hell.


So's the chipmunk.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah, but i'd have Bell in for the off chance he'd actually do something. Just as much of a gamble as Ravi, but a change etc etc


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Strauss gone now. 

Ravi, your chance to shine.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

Caps gone.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 18, 2009)

good ball that,see ya Strausse


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2009)

KP also has plenty to prove here


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Shit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Come on KP!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope Bopara can find some form this time.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

A statement of intent from KP there.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

I always think it's a good thing that the nice aussies don't come on to be annoying during these things. (Iceisforming for instance)


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

K.P and Ravi - potentially dynamite - current form indicates damp squibs all round


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

KP and Bopara could be either amazing or disastrous, right?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> KP and Bopara could be either amazing or disastrous, right?


Yep. Hopefully the former.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Ye gods, I've found a TVAnts stream for this which works and is good quality!
oh, no it's a mite delayed.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Ravi taunting Siddle with boundaries through third man atm.  KP's Achilles not too good apparently.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Sky has just showed a champion beard of one of the members.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Ye gods, I've found a TVAnts stream for this which works and is good quality!
> oh, no it's a mite delayed.



Linky?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

KP's looking a bit nervy here.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Dropped!  And by Punter himself.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

Aussies bowling well.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

Gutted Ponting you nong


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2009)

haha ponting you cunt


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

When the bowler's called Hilfenhaus that makes you want him to get smashed even more


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2009)

Quite enjoying this but can't listen for much longer. 
They are both looking shaky at the moment, close calls aplenty although Ponting is probably feeling a bit livid


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

Hilfenhaus reminds me of McGrath, but I do like watching the lad bowl.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Linky?



It's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay behind - like right at the start of the morning.

tvants://list.tvants.com/tvants/?k=c4e6450637a1ef29265a3fca1e3c9f5c


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

300 lead now.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowd giving ponting stick but Aussies sniffing a wicket.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Gutted Ponting you nong


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Byes!  Fielding!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Is this the first match in history where both sides have been bribed to throw it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Is this the first match in history where both sides have been bribed to throw it?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

Warney's probably pissing himself at Pricky


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Warney's probably pissing himself at Pricky


He's on commentary for Sky now.


----------



## agricola (Jul 18, 2009)

Rehlani said:


> Crowd giving ponting stick



Those people are evil... have they no idea how it feels?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

So wwwwooooooooooonewey, so woooooooooooonewy 

A new low, comparing Ponting to Kim Jong-Il.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

agricola said:


> Those people are evil... have they no idea how it feels?


As we saw yesterday, he takes a good picture.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2009)

agricola said:


> Those people are evil... have they no idea how it feels?



He does miserable faces like nobody else on earth. I've seen innocent men on death row looking less hard done by.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

My god that was streaky.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

The batsmen are looking as steady as emile heskey ice skating on ketamine.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, England's best chance of winning is if they are bowled out!


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Any other steady streams?
WorldCricket.co.nr is full ATM.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

Yikes.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2009)

100 up but hardly inspiring stuff


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

So the question now is what will happen first: will KP get out before his foot falls off?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Warne currently talking about how Australia might think they can still win from this position if they bowl England out. I think he's dreaming.



They still could.  It's crazy to ever write the aussies off imo...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Relahni said:


> The batsmen are looking as steady as emile heskey ice skating on ketamine.





Noted in my book of Great Urban Similes.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm actually not sure what to say, we're building a lead against the Aussies at Lords. This isn't real is it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Balbi said:


> So wwwwooooooooooonewey, so woooooooooooonewy
> 
> A new low, comparing Ponting to Kim Jong-Il.



Yeah, how on earth is the North Korean dictator going to sleep at night knowing he's been compared with such a cunt?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I'm actually not sure what to say, we're building a lead against the Aussies at Lords. This isn't real is it?





This is going better than the last ashes victory isn't it?  After all we were thrashed in the first test of that.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah, how on earth is the North Korean dictator going to sleep at night knowing he's been compared with such a cunt?



Very good


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> This is going better than the last ashes victory isn't it?  After all we were thrashed in the first test of that.


And infinitely better than the last Ashes.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

Stop being positive, ESPECIALLY YOU RD


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

BoJo the Clown in the crowd looking like he had a late night last night.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Stop being positive, ESPECIALLY YOU RD



I'm telling you, my time as jinxer of the universe has passed.

I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

Let me get this straight - we can bat all day today, declare tomorrow morning and then have two days to shift the bastards....as long as our batting order can stick a day at the crease?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I'm telling you, my time as jinxer of the universe has passed.
> 
> I can feel it in my bones.


Cue 5 wickets for 20.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Let me get this straight - we can bat all day today, declare tomorrow morning and then have two days to shift the bastards....as long as our batting order can stick a day at the crease?


In theory. In practice the weather may well have a say.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

I can join the Primary Club  Southsea Common, took a swipe at a bouncer and it went straight to gully


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Johnson returns.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Johnson returns.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Nelson up now.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2009)

Have to stop listening in ten minutes. 
I guess that some cricket will start as soon as I turn it off.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

50 partnership at unusually funereal pace.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Another French cut.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey. Some tumbleweed at lords. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 18, 2009)

It's not really tumbleweed in Britain's case is it?  For me, our equivalent is an empty car park with a crisp packet gently blowing along in the wind...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck me, a boundary!


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Fuck me, a boundary!



Wooooo hoooooo


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, Ravi.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2009)

Bopara caught?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2009)

Going mental now!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2009)

Never carried, no way.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Did it carry? Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

Not out


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2009)

Bounced into his hands i think - the magnified one looks pretty conclusive to me.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Decision is not out.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2009)

Not out, Ravi lives another day.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2009)

Is Ponting kicking off again by any chance?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

And Bopara gets away with what would have been a soft dismissal.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Is Ponting kicking off again by any chance?


Not particularly - the Aussies didn't seem to be sure either.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

A blind man on a galloping horse would have seen that was not out.

Good bowling.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

130-2 at tea. Got a bit soporific at times.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

Dull as fuck


----------



## the button (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 130-2 at tea. Got a bit soporific at times.



Boycs will be loving it on the highlights tonight.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 18, 2009)

340-2 second innings with 2 days and 1 session to go. 

I guess they'll plod on till lunch tomorrow, so with only a slight bit of acceleration they'll be 500 ahead and have 5 sessions to bowl them out. Given the stick Bopara and Pietersen have both had, and the match situation, they would be pretty stupid to play a 'rash' shot and get out


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 18, 2009)

D'wards said:


>



Only just seen this, fantastic 

I keep going back to it and chuckling just a little harder each time.

It's Strauss' tongue that cracks me up the most.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Bopara gone this time.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

KP finally seems to have rediscovered the middle of the bat.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Off goes KP.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

400 lead now.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Might have done England a favour getting Bopara and Pietersen out.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Might have done England a favour getting Bopara and Pietersen out.


Certainly seems so - neither was settling and KP couldn't run very well.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

One of those lulls now that you get in test cricket. The intensity won't pick up again until Australia bat. England fans can relax and enjoy it. Aussie fans can relax and prepare for the fight to come.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Prior and Colly are batting pretty well atm, turning the strike over well.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep. No pressure really, a bit like Australia in the latter stages of their innings at Cardiff.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yep. No pressure really, a bit like Australia in the latter stages of their innings at Cardiff.


Not a good precedent.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

So, declarations. 5 overs at the Aussies tonight?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Not a good precedent.


Different circumstances. Unless the weather intervenes in a big way, Australia will have to bat a lot longer than England did. I'm pretty confident they'll wrap it up. If Anderson is on song second innings, he will take wickets.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Prior gets to 50, excellently done. Only 37 balls.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Prior on fire.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Run out.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Here comes the big man.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

Its my fault. Every time I start listening to it we lose a wicket. Sorry. Dont even like Cricket that much.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2009)

Freddy quick 50 please. Then a few overs at them tonight.

Great fielding


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Punter very obligingly brings Johnson back on to bowl a four-ball.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Great knock from Prior. He should be given licence to play like that all the time, I think. Collingwood could just push the single and leave it to Prior there. Now it's time for Collingwood to have a go.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Great knock from Prior. He should be given licence to play like that all the time, I think. Collingwood could just push the single and leave it to Prior there. Now it's time for Collingwood to have a go.


Nah, Freddie's there atm.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Nah, Freddie's there atm.


Yes, but Collingwood's in. Maybe they should just both have a go.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm worried how much longer this will go on...given the rain predicted for tmrw.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yes, but Collingwood's in. Maybe they should just both have a go.


Well neither is exactly letting the grass grow beneath their feet.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 18, 2009)

Two bites of the cherry, so to speak – 7 or 8 overs tonight, then a fairly new ball to start with again tomorrow with the two best bowlers (not Broad, please).


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Umpires declining light meters - definitely a good sign.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 18, 2009)

That waffling, cliched, vacuous bullshit of Henry Blofeld drives me bonkers. Have to switch off whan he comes on the radio.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

50 for Colly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2009)

Good half century there from Colly.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Fred enjoying himself.


----------



## agricola (Jul 18, 2009)

Close of play following rain, England 521 ahead.  Though Botham was probably wrong about the declaration, he is probably right about only having an over or two batting tommorrow morning.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 18, 2009)

I reckon we have a few overs tomorrow - partly to get an idea of how the wicket is playing on day 4. Perhaps get our batsmen to jump and stamp around on it 

I think we should declare around midday.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

pretty good days cricket all in all.

Great run out by Australia.

Thought their bowlers did ok.  Johnson was a bit wayward at times.

England did well although KP was very lucky to get the runs he did.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 18, 2009)

Yessssss ! C'mon England +100 if they win, C'mon lads fantastic opportunity here, they bowled wonderfully well 1st time round, Freddie was brilliant knocking Husseys off stump back at 95 mph, steaming in ! And Jimmy and Onions were good brilliant stuff. Plus how good was it when Ricky was given out wuhahah love it when he gets pissed off.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 18, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm worried how much longer this will go on...given the rain predicted for tmrw.



Juices the wicket up gives the bowlers a rest, much harder for the batters, and you want cloudy conditions at lords it goes flat when the sun comes out.

Plus they can make up some of the time anyway so as long as we do not lose much play(and Lords has a great drainage system) we should be okay also lol at the groundsman 'Mick Hunt '


----------



## Flashman (Jul 18, 2009)

Deffo the right decision for me, good skippery from Strauss.

Our Lord's hoodoo against the sheep stealers is over I reckon, about fucking time n'all.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 18, 2009)

yaaaawwwwwwwnn
Just woke up,its 711am here.Whats happened?We are fucked i would sayUnless R Ponting makes a double hundredwhich he is due for.We may be in after about 25 overs tomorrow depending on scoring rate of course.You poms have a sniff of a win at Lords,first since 1934 innit?


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> yaaaawwwwwwwnn
> Just woke up,its 711am here.Whats happened?We are fucked i would sayUnless R Ponting makes a double hundredwhich he is due for.We may be in after about 25 overs tomorrow depending on scoring rate of course.You poms have a sniff of a win at Lords,first since 1934 innit?



It's not over until it's over. From what I saw today there isn't much between the sides. 

Anderson is in form but Johnson isn't.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 18, 2009)

Also England has a long history of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory,its part of your culture


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 18, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Also England has a long history of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory,its part of your culture



*Resists temptation to point out some well-documented facets of Australian culture*


----------



## Relahni (Jul 18, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Also England has a long history of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory,its part of your culture



well you lot haven't exactly been on good form today - rugby cricket....

loooooosers..


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 18, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Also England has a long history of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory,its part of your culture



Edgbaston 2005, Headingley 1981, Melbourne 1982, Edgbaston 1981, Melbourne 1998, The Oval 1997.. the original south africans..


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 18, 2009)

Relahni said:


> well you lot haven't exactly been on good form today - rugby cricket....
> 
> loooooosers..



lol lol the fishing is good here today


----------



## strung out (Jul 18, 2009)

Relahni said:


> From what I saw today there isn't much between the sides



Apart from 521 runs and four english wickets


----------



## Diamond (Jul 18, 2009)

Well that was a proper day's test cricket.

A tense first session marked by England's inability to carry over the previous day's intensity.

A slightly dodgy decision from the captain.

A somewhat grim and attritional afternoon.

And a thoroughly enjoyable evening watching Prior really make his mark. 

And I managed to blag a ticket to tomorrow too. Brilliant!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 18, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> yaaaawwwwwwwnn
> Just woke up,its 711am here.Whats happened?We are fucked i would sayUnless R Ponting makes a double hundredwhich he is due for.We may be in after about 25 overs tomorrow depending on scoring rate of course.You poms have a sniff of a win at Lords,first since 1934 innit?



Today is what matters mate, not the past.  I'm pleased that it seems we can't lose this test now, means i can enjoy my days drinkin alot more tmrw, providing the weather doesn't mess us around.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Diamond said:


> And I managed to blag a ticket to tomorrow too. Brilliant!



Lucky; I didn't get one.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Today is what matters mate, not the past.  I'm pleased that it seems we can't lose this test now, means i can enjoy my days drinkin alot more tmrw, providing the weather doesn't mess us around.



I hope the weather is good,the ground looks excellent on telly


----------



## Diamond (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Lucky; I didn't get one.



Yeah, that's tough. Luckily I was there today and, here's a tip if you're at Lords, if you go to the ticket office behind the pavilion, just round the corner from the museum, they usually have plenty of people milling about looking to offload extra tickets at face value or sometimes less.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 19, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Yeah, that's tough. Luckily I was there today and, here's a tip if you're at Lords, if you go to the ticket office behind the pavilion, just round the corner from the museum, they usually have plenty of people milling about looking to offload extra tickets at face value or sometimes less.



I would give my right arm to be there


----------



## Diamond (Jul 19, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> I would give my right arm to be there



I almost felt sorry for the Aussie fans today. They were unusually quiet and just looked a bit lost.

Like their team I suppose. (Except without the feeling sorry bit)


----------



## pennimania (Jul 19, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> I would give my right arm to be there



So would I - joining this thread at a late date 

mind you - I know it could still go horribly wrong.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 19, 2009)

Diamond said:


> I almost felt sorry for the Aussie fans today. They were unusually quiet and just looked a bit lost.
> 
> Like their team I suppose. (Except without the feeling sorry bit)


oh please. sorry for the aussies? they'll be crowing again soon enough so make hay while the sun shines....


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 19, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> yaaaawwwwwwwnn
> Just woke up,its 711am here.Whats happened?We are fucked i would sayUnless R Ponting makes a double hundredwhich he is due for.We may be in after about 25 overs tomorrow depending on scoring rate of course.You poms have a sniff of a win at Lords,first since 1934 innit?



Yep its been too long your gonna get a dose of Flintoff get the plasters ready Ricky !


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 19, 2009)

hmm could be Freds last test accoring to the papers no wonder he is steaming in like a express train. Get a five for Fred, the crowd will be roaring him on.

How good is warnes commentary too ? Quality.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 19, 2009)

Is anyone else completely unafraid of the prospect of KP and Flintoff not making any of the other tests?

We could always have Harmison for fast short stuff, and KP hasn't really been significant. Put Bell (yes I know) in 3 and Bopara in 4.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

Pietersen's been indifferent all year really. Putting Bopara down to 4 is probably a good idea. Um, Bell. Hmmm. He's kind of the batting equivalent of Harmison – if you watch him bat with Collingwood, he looks 100 times classier, yet Bell gets out when it matters and Collingwood digs in.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 19, 2009)

As a number 3 Bell is better than Bopara surely? Bopara should be 5 or 6.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

I like Collingwood at 5 playing the Thorpe role of crisis man. Bopara could bat six if England decided to take the Australian route of four front-line bowlers. For the four-bowler route to work, though, all four need to be very good.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Diamond said:


> I almost felt sorry for the Aussie fans today. They were unusually quiet and just looked a bit lost.
> 
> Like their team I suppose. (Except without the feeling sorry bit)



Sorry for the aussies? They've beaten us over the last 75 years at lords and you almost felt sorry for them???


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 19, 2009)

It seems like England have many a batsmen who could do really well in the 5 & 6 postions, Bell, Colly, Bopara and even Shah. The only problen is we can't have 4 batsmen in one or two positions. If only we had a Kallis, top batsmen and top bowler... although who has that luxury???


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Gower just his newspaper with the headline saying 'flintoff could quit test cricket tomorrow' and wasn't giving the story much credit, atherton then pointed that out and says saying 'sources close to' doesn't really give it much substance, so gower rightly chucks the paper away, literally.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

Well the headline isn't strictly incorrect. He _could_ quit tomorrow.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Well the headline isn't strictly incorrect. He _could_ quit tomorrow.



Yeah but if you read the article they were saying, you could tell they were just reading too much into something. It looked like a tabloid paper anyway couldn't make out which one.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 19, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Well the headline isn't strictly incorrect. He _could_ quit tomorrow.



I think he will see it out.To me it appears he would bowl over broken glass on freshly amputated stumps as long as auusies were facing.To good to leave it unfinished in my book


----------



## Santino (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> It looked like a tabloid paper anyway couldn't make out which one.


The People I think.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Santino said:


> The People I think.



Yup, probably that one.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

England declare setting the Aussies 522.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> England declare setting the Aussies 522.



officially??? whered ya hear that? i mustve missed it.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> England declare setting the Aussies 522.



no worries,should be ok


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> no worries,should be ok



yeah yeah


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

Get them out for 100, would be


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Just seen it, haha this comes after micheal clarke on tv said aussies were expecting england to bat abit more.Gotta change their mindset quickly now. Good tactics.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> officially??? whered ya hear that? i mustve missed it.


It's on Sky, Cricinfo, the BBC, and the _Guardian_ OBO.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

umpires timewasting now, cunts.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Wahey were underway


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Just seen it, haha this comes after micheal clarke on tv said aussies were expecting england to bat abit more.Gotta change their mindset quickly now. Good tactics.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2009)

Underway for now, good news. 

522 would need to be the biggest innings scored of the match and really hope that we see an early wicket. 
Aussies are gonna have to more than double their efforts in bat and I guess they will start a bit slower.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw the bbc weather prediction for today last night, the showers that were coming in to london didn't seem all that big so I don't expect long delays.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Flintoff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

pontings best at lords is 42


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

We haven't beaten them at Lords since 1935


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> We haven't beaten them at Lords since 1935



1934 i thought it was


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> We haven't beaten them at Lords since 1935


1934 actually, back when Hedley Verity was playing.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

So 75 years of hurt.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

75 years of hurt....never stopped me dreaming


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2009)

Got to nail Ponting quickly, bouncer into the ribs asap


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:
			
		

> Is it uncharitable to hope that Punter gets out to a dodgy lb decision?


Off a thin inside edge?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Off a thin inside edge?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Off a thin inside edge?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 19, 2009)

C'monj Freddie, lets get a Michelle! names on boards and all that.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Whingeing Aussie e-mails now on Sky claiming the wicket was a no ball.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Whingeing Aussie e-mails now on Sky claiming the wicket was a no ball.



poor them aussies playing the victim? never thought i'lld see the day


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> poor them aussies playing the victim? never thought i'lld see the day


I know, isn't it terrible. 

*Takes out world's smallest violin.*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

nice ball jimmeh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

ouchy ouchy ponting takes his glove off


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

aussie physio is waiting to come on for the aussies, ponting time wasting?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Wasn't even that short either.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

What an odd declaration


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> What an odd declaration



yeh, 522 ahead with rain expected, very odd.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> yeh, 522 ahead with rain expected, very odd.



Sorry, let me rephrase - what a stupid declaration.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Sorry, let me rephrase - what a stupid declaration.



If we win, you can eat your words.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Sorry, let me rephrase - what a stupid declaration.


Yes, let's not give ourselves plenty of time to get the bastards out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yes, let's not give ourselves plenty of time to get the bastards out.



Ignore gabi, gabi's just trying to make england look shit as usual even though we got an early wicket and are bowling well. Guess its jealousy that new zealand can't do that v austrailia.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> If we win, you can eat your words.



This is the best batting lineup in the world. And your captain's giving them 2 days to knock off 500. Stupid.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> This is the best batting lineup in the world. And your captain's giving them 2 days to knock off 500. Stupid.



Not when rains predicted and the match started 15 mins late today.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

But, i'm going to go and enjoy this match rather than argue online.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> This is the best batting lineup in the world. And your captain's giving them 2 days to knock off 500. Stupid.


Out of interest, do you actually know anything about Cricket?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> This is the best batting lineup in the world. .


We're playing India?


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Out of interest, do you actually know anything about Cricket?



A little, yes


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> We're playing India?



 i take it gabi didn't see the aussies first innings in this test


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Whingeing Aussie e-mails now on Sky claiming the wicket was a no ball.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> A little, yes


And yet you think that 500+ is a likely total in the fourth innings of a test.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh christ, gabi's back


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


>



according to aussies, any wicket they lose is a 'no ball'


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> according to aussies, any wicket they lose is a 'no ball'





Worst losers *ever*


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> according to aussies, any wicket they lose is a 'no ball'


What if it's a run out or a stumping?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

should be a wicket


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Oh christ, gabi's back



I've no idea who you are


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

eat shit gabi!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Punter arguing with the umpires.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

2 wickets down already, yeh what an ODD DECISION


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> I've no idea who you are



renegadedog.  Changed my name.


----------



## the button (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Punter arguing with the umpires.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

the button said:


>


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

the button said:


>


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

And here's Mr. Cricket.


----------



## the button (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


>



I had that open in a new tab. All prepared like.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

the button said:


> I had that open in a new tab. All prepared like.


Such prescience.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

i can sense aussies moaning now  ahhh the delight...


----------



## Discordia (Jul 19, 2009)

So two wrong decisions already. Turning into a farce now.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> So two wrong decisions already. Turning into a farce now.


Wrong? He had his fingers under it. You can see as they come up and you can't see them moving underneath it, you closet Aussie-supporter.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

ahahaha discordia, fuck right off


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

oh and btw the aussie walked


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh man, i knew i should have went out eerlier -missed those two wickets, thank god for DAB though.


----------



## the button (Jul 19, 2009)

Can't be long before Ponting's out now. Must be difficult to see the ball through the tears.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Wrong? He had his fingers under it. You can see as they come up and you can't see them moving underneath it, you closet Aussie-supporter.



I'm not remotely an Aussie supporter. The ball hit the ground before he got his fingers under it, as Warne is saying. You're blind if you can't see that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Enjoying this, after 75 years of hurt, we deserve it.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I'm not remotely an Aussie supporter. The ball hit the ground before he got his fingers under it, as Warne is saying. You're blind if you can't see that.


Warne, of course, being an entirely unbiased commentator in this contest.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Aussie batsman walking is good enough for me


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> So two wrong decisions already. Turning into a farce now.



Isn't there a braai thread for you to contribute to? 

As these teams both beat you in SA the last time you played them there, you should be taking tips..

oh and 2 decisions by a South African..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Isn't there a braai thread for you to contribute to?
> 
> As these teams both beat you in SA the last time you played them there, you should be taking tips..



 more jealousy i assume...


----------



## Discordia (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Warne, of course, being an entirely unbiased commentator in this contest.



He was happy to call Johnson's bowling filth. He's an honest commentator, calls it as he sees it.

Truly cannot comprehend how anyone can say that didn't hit the ground.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

Meh. Don't like bad decisions, whoever gets them.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 19, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Isn't there a braai thread for you to contribute to?


Shouldn't you go get drunk and be violent at a football match?


> As these teams both beat you in SA the last time you played them there, you should be taking tips..


And we beat them both at home, though I can't imagine why that's relevant to this game.


> oh and 2 decisions by a South African..


Koertzen is a shit umpire.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Meh. Don't like bad decisions, whoever gets them.


They even out over time anyway.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

So out of interest, what's the excuse if someone gets cleaned up and it's not a no ball?


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> more jealousy i assume...



You pretty much sum up the English cricket fan. Just a bit of a dick really.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> So out of interest, what's the excuse if someone gets cleaned up and it's not a no ball?



its _still_ a no ball, according to everyone that hates england


----------



## Discordia (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> They even out over time anyway.



They really don't.

Strauss got fucked in...Adelaide was it? The shitty LBW from Warne a mile outside off? They lost that game because of that.

Shitty decisions are shitty decisions, and they ruin games all the time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> You pretty much sum up the English cricket fan. Just a bit of a dick really.



Ofcourse, and you sum up the typical england hater, just abit of a dick really.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

News from elsewhere is that Chaminda Vaas will be retiring from tests. So there's the end for a very fine cricketer.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> News from elsewhere is that Chaminda Vaas will be retiring from tests. So there's the end for a very fine cricketer.



how old is he now?


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ofcourse, and you sum up the typical england hater, just abit of a dick really.



Nope. I love england. I just dont like england cricket and rugby fans.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> So out of interest, what's the excuse if someone gets cleaned up and it's not a no ball?



Why do you think anyone who thinks England got a shit decision in their favor secretly wants Australia to win?

If England bowl Australia out with 10 legitimate balls, then well done to them.

I don't like matches becoming like that India-Australia match, and while it would be ironic if the shoe is on the other foot this time, it's still very bad for the game.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Nope. I love england. I just dont like england cricket and rugby fans.



Sure. Then why are you always such an arsehole when we do well and enjoy the game?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> They really don't.
> 
> Strauss got fucked in...Adelaide was it? The shitty LBW from Warne a mile outside off? They lost that game because of that.
> 
> Shitty decisions are shitty decisions, and they ruin games all the time.


So what is this if not it evening out in the end? Basically, so long as poor decisions are made honestly rather than out of malice, the effects will even out because everyone has a roughly equal chance of getting one.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> how old is he now?


35 apparently.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Shitty decisions are shitty decisions, and they ruin games all the time.


They do. FWIW, Channel 4 a while back did a feature where they showed that it is impossible to tell from the TV when the ball has carried low – it can appear to have bounced when it didn't. Basically, if they are to use TV, the usual benefit of doubt has to be reversed in this case – a catch being given unless there is no doubt at all that it didn't carry.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Why do you think anyone who thinks England got a shit decision in their favor secretly wants Australia to win?



It was a rhetorical question aimed at absent Aussies ranting against their misfortunes and trying to explain them away.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 35 apparently.



Ah, sad to see him go, was a good player.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Sure. Then why are you always such an arsehole when we do well and enjoy the game?



Coz im an asshole... 

Who enjoys cricket - not the bitter english middle class cricket fan. Having lived in both oz and england, i can assure you that aussie fans are more gracious in both victory and defeat than you lot.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ah, sad to see him go, was a good player.


They have a lot of talent to replace him with though. Very strong atm, Sri Lanka.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Why do you think anyone who thinks England got a shit decision in their favor secretly wants Australia to win?
> 
> If England bowl Australia out with 10 legitimate balls, then well done to them.
> 
> I don't like matches becoming like that India-Australia match, and while it would be ironic if the shoe is on the other foot this time, it's still very bad for the game.



No-one who loves cricket wants to win badly.. what everyone wants is a competitive series and an England win here will give us that. 

I suspect that the 'moaning' face of Punter just brings out the schadenfreude

My initial thoughts on the Strauss catch was 'out'. Super slo mo made it look like the Bopara 'not out' yesterday..

Technology is undermining decisions which x years ago, we would never have even thought about


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Coz im an asshole...
> 
> Who enjoys cricket - not the bitter english middle class cricket fan. Having lived in both oz and england, i can assure you that aussie fans are more gracious in both victory and defeat than you lot.



Since you admit it, i can see why you would find aussie fans more appealing.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> No-one who loves cricket wants to win badly.. what everyone wants is a competitive series and an England win here will give us that.
> 
> I suspect that the 'moaning' face of Punter just brings out the schadenfreude
> 
> ...


As a point of interest, both of those decisions were apparently ultimately made based on the impressions of the field umpires.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> My initial thoughts on the Strauss catch was 'out'. Super slo mo made it look like the Bopara 'not out' yesterday..


Not seen it yet, but it sounds like in both cases it should have been out. Certainly, Bopara should have gone yesterday. This is one case where TV replays are causing more injustice than they are solving.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyhow, enough with arguing online, im enjoying my weekend too much to care.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Man, the commentators put the curse on there.  Would be a shame if fred can't see out the match..


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> As a point of interest, both of those decisions were apparently ultimately made based on the impressions of the field umpires.



That's fine. The 'undermining' is

1) Punter remonstrating, which tends to get the crowd/viewer going
2) TV replays after the event
3) Different conclusions for Bopara and Hughes although they looked identical

Have they given up on benefit of the doubt to the batsman entirely?


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Coz im an asshole...
> 
> Who enjoys cricket - not the bitter english middle class cricket fan. Having lived in both oz and england, i can assure you that aussie fans are more gracious in both victory and defeat than you lot.



I have been trying to explain that but they dont believe anything aussies say


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> I have been trying to explain that but they dont believe anything aussies say



Cause you guys moan and whinge too much where as we just get on with it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2009)

Interesting stuff, score looks good for England so far. 
Only got the BBC text updates here so not seen any of the wickets yet though, sounds a bit rough. 

Only about 480 runs needed by the Aussies


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Coz im an asshole...
> 
> Who enjoys cricket - not the bitter english middle class cricket fan. Having lived in both oz and england, i can assure you that aussie fans are more gracious in both victory and defeat than you lot.





You know where the airport is...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone know a decent stream?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Fred going off now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Fred going off now.



smart move, he'll be fresh for the afternoon session


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.justin.tv/hqsportz_net/old


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2009)

(((Fred)))


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> You know where the airport is...



Typical middle class english cricket fan speaks.

'They come over here, take our jobs' etc etc


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> smart move, he'll be fresh for the afternoon session


And a good way to get under Ponting's skin.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And a good way to get under Ponting's skin.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Who enjoys cricket - not the bitter english middle class cricket fan. Having lived in both oz and england, i can assure you that aussie fans are more gracious in both victory and defeat than you lot.


You are right. It's like a football thread about a Premiership club.

Somewhere along the line, some sporting fans in this country lost sight of the difference between banter associated with a hard-fought game together with respect for a worthy competitor, and ignorant barracking.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> You know where the airport is...



Out of order, that.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> http://www.justin.tv/hqsportz_net/old




Cheers.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Can we just get back to enjoying the goddamn match?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Can we just get back to enjoying the goddamn match?


Case in point.

When does the season start?


----------



## Discordia (Jul 19, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Technology is undermining decisions which x years ago, we would never have even thought about



I would say technology is showing just how many poor decisions there were in cricket before we could find out about them. Just check out the "golden olden" days of disgracefully biased and just plain rubbish LBW decisions, runouts etc.




			
				Nemo said:
			
		

> So what is this if not it evening out in the end? Basically, so long as poor decisions are made honestly rather than out of malice, the effects will even out because everyone has a roughly equal chance of getting one.


Yes, but not every player is equal, and (thankfully..) there aren't enough bad decisions that the statistics have the chance to even out.

If Tendulkar gets given out wrongly and it turns a series against Australia, there's just no way that's going to get evened out. This has happened, of course. Sydney, was it? Symonds with a huge nick, not out, scores a hundred? Sorry, that doesn't get evened out. It fucks over a team, and makes people not want to watch the game.

Having a game viewed as unfair (and cricket can be incredibly unfair) just isn't good for the game's health. Which is in pretty dire straits at the moment, so it's a rather large concern.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Case in point.
> 
> When does the season start?



that an attack on me? for wanting to enjoy it? ok then.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Out of order, that.



I know, it's just that he just seems to post here only to say how shit Britain is..  Why stay in a country you hate so much?  It's not as if his home country's some third world country either.  It baffles me it really does.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Out of order, that.



I get that often, don't worry  Despite having lived in this country for 10 years, and despite loving it here. The same happens in NZ to foreigners, just human nature I guess.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Lets just discuss the game now. Rather than individuals.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I would say technology is showing just how many poor decisions there were in cricket before we could find out about them. Just check out the "golden olden" days of disgracefully biased and just plain rubbish LBW decisions, runouts etc.
> 
> 
> Yes, but not every player is equal, and (thankfully..) there aren't enough bad decisions that the statistics have the chance to even out.
> ...


Trouble is, there are limits to what can be achieved even by application of technology. As others have said, cameras aren't actually necessarily very helpful on deciding tight catches like the one today and the one off Bopara yesterday, and it's perfectly possible that both decisions were right, both were wrong, or any other permutation. It's also a question of how long you're prepared to take out of the match to consult the technology; given that slow over rates are another problem currently facing Cricket, and that technology such as Hawkeye and Hotspot take about 30 seconds just to generate their pictures, it has to be using sparingly. Otherwise you have the ridiculous spectacle, as we did with the revue system over the English Winter, of a quickly-made wrong decision made on the field being upheld following lengthy consultation with the third umpire.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Trouble is, there are limits to what can be achieved even by application of technology. As others have said, cameras aren't actually necessarily very helpful on deciding tight catches like the one today and the one off Bopara yesterday, and it's perfectly possible that both decisions were right, both were wrong, or any other permutation. It's also a question of how long you're prepared to take out of the match to consult the technology; given that slow over rates are another problem currently facing Cricket, and that technology such as Hawkeye and Hotspot take about 30 seconds just to generate their pictures, it has to be using sparingly. Otherwise you have the ridiculous spectacle, as we did with the revue system over the English Winter, of a quickly-made wrong decision made on the field being upheld following lengthy consultation with the third umpire.



Agreed.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I would say technology is showing just how many poor decisions there were in cricket before we could find out about them. Just check out the "golden olden" days of disgracefully biased and just plain rubbish LBW decisions, runouts etc.
> 
> If Tendulkar gets given out wrongly and it turns a series against Australia, there's just no way that's going to get evened out. This has happened, of course. Sydney, was it? Symonds with a huge nick, not out, scores a hundred? Sorry, that doesn't get evened out. It fucks over a team, and makes people not want to watch the game.
> 
> Having a game viewed as unfair (and cricket can be incredibly unfair) just isn't good for the game's health. Which is in pretty dire straits at the moment, so it's a rather large concern.



The issue with umpires prior to 2000? was that with 2 home umpires there were accusations of deliberate bias (was it Ken Palmer and the Pakistanis in 92?) as opposed to poor decisions such as Shep missing Saqplain no balling for several wickets. But yes, they don't even out, which is why (I hope) everyone wants to win fairly, for the game as much as anything else.

As for technology showing these decisions up, that is true for all televised sports now, so the sense of 'injustice' is ramped up by the 24/7 sports media who need issues to discuss to fill their airtime?


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Lets just discuss the game now. Rather than individuals.



Good call. Tis a beautiful game we have on our hands here. I really think the aussies stand a chance.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Couple of overs for Swann before lunch?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

flintoff back on


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Good call. Tis a beautiful game we have on our hands here. I really think the aussies stand a chance.


Ever the optimist.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2009)

One more wicket before lunch would be good


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> One more wicket before lunch would be good


One more wicket would always be good.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Ever the optimist.



I've got £20 on this


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> One more wicket would always be good.



unless thye're all out ofcourse


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Punter looking more comfortable out there now.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Warne is a fucking good commentator. I thought they'd booked Hayden too? Haven't heard him yet.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> I've got £20 on this



Poor you; if you placed it before the match, you probably didn't even get very good odds either.



TrippyLondoner said:


> unless thye're all out ofcourse



Nah, another one to make sure.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Warne is a fucking good commentator. I thought they'd booked Hayden too? Haven't heard him yet.



nah, don't think they have.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Warne is a fucking good commentator. I thought they'd booked Hayden too? Haven't heard him yet.


Only Warne AFAIK, maybe Hayden's working for someone else.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I know, it's just that he just seems to post here only to say how shit Britain is..  Why stay in a country you hate so much?  It's not as if his home country's some third world country either.  It baffles me it really does.





gabi said:


> I get that often, don't worry  Despite having lived in this country for 10 years, and despite loving it here. The same happens in NZ to foreigners, just human nature I guess.



So we're cool here, right? Right! 

I live abroad and moan a lot. Then when I come home for a visit, I moan about how it's not as good as where I live. I just like a moan.

Not sure about the bitter middleclass cricket fan bit. Plenty non-middleclass cricket fans, and plenty of middleclass ones that aren't bitter. Like this one, who just want to see their team win without the distraction of dodgy decisions. If England had got out to a clear no-ball and a ball that didn't look like it carried, we'd be spitting, let's face it. I want us to win this game witout any of these distractions.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

All I know is that if I was from somewhere as lush as NZ and didn't like Britain, you wouldn't see me for dust.

Anyhow, yeah, I think it's going to be a gripping finale.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> So we're cool here, right? Right!
> 
> I live abroad and moan a lot. Then when I come home for a visit, I moan about how it's not as good as where I live. I just like a moan.
> 
> Not sure about the bitter middleclass cricket fan bit. Plenty non-middleclass cricket fans, and plenty of middleclass ones that aren't bitter. Like this one, who just want to see their team win without the distraction of dodgy decisions. If England had got out to a clear no-ball and a ball that didn't look like it carried, we'd be spitting, let's face it. I want us to win this game witout any of these distractions.



I'm certainly not middle class btw.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

I've given up trying to work out what class I'm supposed to be.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I've given up trying to work out what class I'm supposed to be.



i'm just 'class'.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Not sure about the bitter middleclass cricket fan bit. Plenty non-middleclass cricket fans, and plenty of middleclass ones that aren't bitter. Like this one, who just want to see their team win without the distraction of dodgy decisions. If England had got out to a clear no-ball and a ball that didn't look like it carried, we'd be spitting, let's face it. I want us to win this game witout any of these distractions.



If we were spitting we wouldn't really have much cause, as even if we'd lost a wicket or two to bad decisions, that's no excuse for the rest of them. You need to lose 20 wickets to lose a test match, so even if you lose one or two to bad decisions, you still hold your fate in your own hands. Bad decisions against England, I tend to be pissed off for about 30 seconds and then just get on with it. After all, what else can you do? Complaining about it doesn't help.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 19, 2009)

Let these be the last mentions of middleclass on this thread, ffs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If we were spitting we wouldn't really have much cause, as even if we'd lost a wicket or two to bad decisions, that's no excuse for the rest of them. You need to lose 20 wickets to lose a test match, so even if you lose one or two to bad decisions, you still hold your fate in your own hands. Bad decisions against England, I tend to be pissed off for about 30 seconds and then just get on with it. After all, what else can you do? Complaining about it doesn't help.



This.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

aussies 76-2 at lunch


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

76-2 at lunch. A good morning.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Trouble is, there are limits to what can be achieved even by application of technology.


I agree.


> As others have said, cameras aren't actually necessarily very helpful on deciding tight catches like the one today and the one off Bopara yesterday, and it's perfectly possible that both decisions were right, both were wrong, or any other permutation.


Isn't this innate uncertainty why there is the idea of the batsman getting the benefit of the doubt? If we can't agree whether this catch carried (didn't see the Bopara one, can't comment on that), then there is surely enough doubt to give it not out, no?

I don't think technology can give us the perfect answer to every decision, but I do think it usually makes decisions more clear. And when even technology can't make something clear, then it's benefit of the doubt to the batsman time.


> It's also a question of how long you're prepared to take out of the match to consult the technology; given that slow over rates are another problem currently facing Cricket, and that technology such as Hawkeye and Hotspot take about 30 seconds just to generate their pictures, it has to be using sparingly.


Slow over rates aren't an issue facing cricket, they're a political issue facing the ICC. They don't have the balls to ban the "big" nation's captains for breaking the rules repeatedly.

I agree it shouldn't be overused, I just want it used to eliminate the howlers. Ponting's in the last innings (may well have been out LBW, but giving it as a catch is laughable), Hughes' here.

I'd also like the third umpire constantly looking at the no-ball line. Expecting the umpires to police that properly is absurd, and you often see no balls not called (when they replay a boundary or somesuch).


> Otherwise you have the ridiculous spectacle, as we did with the revue system over the English Winter, of a quickly-made wrong decision made on the field being upheld following lengthy consultation with the third umpire.


The lengthy consultations are often simple incompetence though. Their taking 5 minutes over a completely obvious decision is infuriating, but it isn't the technologies fault. The technology gave them the answer after about 20 seconds.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Let these be the last mentions of middleclass on this thread, ffs





It's the bane of urban...


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> All I know is that if I was from somewhere as lush as NZ and didn't like Britain, you wouldn't see me for dust.
> 
> Anyhow, yeah, I think it's going to be a gripping finale.



For the record, I've never moaned about Britain. I love it here. That's why I live here. I don't like living in NZ. Or Australia. Anyway, there's a match on.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2009)

Rolf Harris, the Greatest Australian Who Ever Lived, is on TMS now


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> For the record, I've never moaned about Britain. I love it here. That's why I live here. I don't like living in NZ. Or Australia. Anyway, there's a match on.



Fair enough.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> For the record, I've never moaned about Britain. I love it here. That's why I live here. I don't like living in NZ. Or Australia. Anyway, there's a match on.


But you're dealing with people for whom 'If you don't like the attitude of some people to watching cricket, you should leave the country now' represents a logical progression.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Isn't this innate uncertainty why there is the idea of the batsman getting the benefit of the doubt? If we can't agree whether this catch carried (didn't see the Bopara one, can't comment on that), then there is surely enough doubt to give it not out, no?
> 
> I don't think technology can give us the perfect answer to every decision, but I do think it usually makes decisions more clear. And when even technology can't make something clear, then it's benefit of the doubt to the batsman time.



The thing is, there's a known issue using cameras for catches close to the turf, which means that they can often appear to bounce when they haven't. So in order to be fair to both sides, if the field umpires have a view as to whether it carried or not, that should be paramount. TBH, those sorts of cases are probably about 50:50 regardless of replays.



> Slow over rates aren't an issue facing cricket, they're a political issue facing the ICC. They don't have the balls to ban the "big" nation's captains for breaking the rules repeatedly.



Nevertheless, until the ICC decides to get its arse in gear and do something, it is an issue facing Cricket.



> I'd also like the third umpire constantly looking at the no-ball line. Expecting the umpires to police that properly is absurd, and you often see no balls not called (when they replay a boundary or somesuch).



Might be tricky. All you'd need would be someone walking in front of the camera at the key moment, and he'd miss it.



> The lengthy consultations are often simple incompetence though. Their taking 5 minutes over a completely obvious decision is infuriating, but it isn't the technologies fault. The technology gave them the answer after about 20 seconds.



It's not so much the taking time to get it right that annoys me; it's the taking time and getting it wrong thing. Witness Strauss in the final test in the Caribbean; he was given not out off an edge, where probably no one except the standing umpire and the third umpire thought he hadn't hit it, and after the referral and endless consideration, he was given not out, which was comical.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If we were spitting we wouldn't really have much cause, as even if we'd lost a wicket or two to bad decisions, that's no excuse for the rest of them. You need to lose 20 wickets to lose a test match, so even if you lose one or two to bad decisions, you still hold your fate in your own hands. Bad decisions against England, I tend to be pissed off for about 30 seconds and then just get on with it. After all, what else can you do? Complaining about it doesn't help.



All fair enough, of course. But this is The Ashes, and there's a runchase on, albeit a fairly obscene one, and I don't think I'd be that Zenlike about the whole thing.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> But you're dealing with people for whom 'If you don't like the attitude of some people to watching cricket, you should leave the country now' represents a logical progression.



Ah yes, attacking us again, what were you saying about football threads?


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Jeez. I've just seen the replay of the hughes 'catch'  How in god's name was that given out?

And the no-ball. Christ. Even the most one-eyed english fan would have to say the aussies were hard done by there.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> And the no-ball. Christ. Even the most one-eyed english fan would have to say the aussies were hard done by there.



So we're one-eyed now, are we?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> So we're one-eyed now, are we?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ah yes, attacking us again, what were you saying about football threads?


Walk me though how this logic works this time?

Maybe start with where I was attacking something other than the argument itself?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Walk me though how this logic works this time?
> 
> Maybe start with where I was attacking something other than the argument itself?



How often have you discussed the game thats going on here in this thread?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Jeez. I've just seen the replay of the hughes 'catch'  How in god's name was that given out?
> 
> And the no-ball. Christ. Even the most one-eyed english fan would have to say the aussies were hard done by there.


The Katich wicket was indeed a no ball; the Hughes wicket was probably a 50:50 decision. But those are the breaks. But on the other hand, it was given by the field umpires.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> How often have you discussed the game thats going on here in this thread?


Look, if you don't like what I do, leave the country.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmm..

They're saying Strauss isn't a cheat, he genuinely thought he caught that. Um. They're wrong. He had to know. If ponting could see it wasn't out from 30 yards away then surely Strauss had a doubt.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Look, if you don't like what I do, leave the country.



Nah, i was born here thanks, i'm used to idiots like you. Now, back to the game, yes? Or are you gonna carry on with your bullshit?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

cricket thread. Let's talk about cricket. Some sports supporters are idiots. Surprise surprise. I can't stand the barmy army, but so what. I still want England to win.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> cricket thread. Let's talk about cricket. Some sports supporters are idiots. Surprise surprise. I can't stand the barmy army, but so what. I still want England to win.



Yup...

Do you reckon Hughes was caught? I think the aussies have been unlucky here.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> The thing is, there's a known issue using cameras for catches close to the turf, which means that they can often appear to bounce when they haven't. So in order to be fair to both sides, if the field umpires have a view as to whether it carried or not, that should be paramount. TBH, those sorts of cases are probably about 50:50 regardless of replays.


How is giving the decision to the onfield umpires any more fair than giving it to the 3rd? The 3rd is more likely to get it right, and it's equally fair.



> Nevertheless, until the ICC decides to get its arse in gear and do something, it is an issue facing Cricket.


I'd say it's really the ICC that's the problem facing Cricket  Hopelessly incompetent twits, sigh.



> Might be tricky. All you'd need would be someone walking in front of the camera at the key moment, and he'd miss it.


Still better than the umpires (quite understandably) missing no balls all the time.



> It's not so much the taking time to get it right that annoys me; it's the taking time and getting it wrong thing. Witness Strauss in the final test in the Caribbean; he was given not out off an edge, where probably no one except the standing umpire and the third umpire thought he hadn't hit it, and after the referral and endless consideration, he was given not out, which was comical.


Sure, that pisses me off too. But that's the third umpire being an incompetent boob, nothing to do with the technology. IIRC that umpire was equally hopeless on the field, so the real issue there is how to get rid of clearly shitty umpires


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Yup...
> 
> Do you reckon Hughes was caught? I think the aussies have been unlucky here.



He might've been, at first view it looked caught, but that's the game innit..umpires make the final decision, not cameras.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> If ponting could see it wasn't out from 30 yards away then surely Strauss had a doubt.



You could poke both Ponting's eyes out, encase him in concrete and leave him on the moon and he'd still see clearly that anything resembling an Australian wicket was in fact no such thing, and probably worth nine byes and twelve wides instead.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> He might've been, at first view it looked caught, but that's the game innit..umpires make the final decision, not cameras.



I think maybe the umpire shouldn't be working at this level. It's not his first major fuck up of this match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> You could poke both Ponting's eyes out, encase him in concrete and leave him on the moon and he'd still see clearly that anything resembling an Australian wicket was in fact no such thing, and probably worth nine byes and twelve wides instead.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> You could poke both Ponting's eyes out, encase him in concrete and leave him on the moon and he'd still see clearly that anything resembling an Australian wicket was in fact no such thing, and probably worth nine byes and twelve wides instead.



So you think it was out?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Yup...
> 
> Do you reckon Hughes was caught? I think the aussies have been unlucky here.


Not seen it, but if there was a lot of doubt, then probably yes. I thought Bopara was out yesterday, for instance. The Channel 4 thing was very interesting – from front on the ball looked like it was touching the ground, then the camera panned around to the side to show all four fingers clearly underneath the ball, which was in fact several centimetres off the ground. The camera lies in this instance.

I'd be more unhappy about the no-ball tbh. Missing a clear no-ball is simple incompetence from the umpire as this is the very first thing he has to look at every ball.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> I think maybe the umpire shouldn't be working at this level. It's not his first major fuck up of this match.



Maybe. But are you going to tell me the aussies have won all of their ashes series without some wickets going their way that shouldn't have been?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> So you think it was out?



It's hard to tell from the radio commentary tbh.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Not seen it, but if there was a lot of doubt, then probably yes. I thought Bopara was out yesterday, for instance. The Channel 4 thing was very interesting – from front on the ball looked like it was touching the ground, then the camera panned around to the side to show all four fingers clearly underneath the ball, which was in fact several centimetres off the ground. The camera lies in this instance.
> 
> I'd be more unhappy about the no-ball tbh. Missing a clear no-ball is simple incompetence from the umpire as this is the very first thing he has to look at every ball.



Strauss took about an inch of grass in his fingers with the ball. There's no way it was a catch. Really, really bad calls on both wickets. I'm sure Ponting will be accused of being a whinger on both counts if he complains.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Hmm..
> 
> They're saying Strauss isn't a cheat, he genuinely thought he caught that. Um. They're wrong. He had to know. If ponting could see it wasn't out from 30 yards away then surely Strauss had a doubt.



In fairness the catcher is often not the best person to ask in those circumstances as they will not have as clear a view and will only be going on feel. It did look out on first view at actual speed.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

Even the best umpires make a lot of bad decisions. Steve Bucknor reckoned he made on average one mistake per test, and just hoped it didn't prove pivotal to the result.

IMHO David Shepherd was the best umpire I've seen. Hardly ever fucked up and all the players loved him. There are some decidedly average umps nowadays.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Can't wait for the next session. Gonna be tough, but good, hopefully


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Strauss took about an inch of grass in his fingers with the ball. There's no way it was a catch. Really, really bad calls on both wickets. I'm sure Ponting will be accused of being a whinger on both counts if he complains.


He will, because it will probably be in the context of blaming someone else for a game which Australia are deservedly losing. Let's get some perspective here; can anyone actually remember an instance of a poor umpiring decision causing a team to win or lose a test match undeservedly?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Punter plays on!  No argument about that one at least.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 19, 2009)

Broad's rubbish...


Doh!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

no debates about that, ponting OUT!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2009)

Bye bye Ricky


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 19, 2009)

RICKY!!!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2009)

God bless Tuffers 'This team plays around Ponting, as long as he's still out there - they will think they've got a chance' .... *applause*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Pontings highest at lords still remains at 42


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 19, 2009)

Gwan, Ricky. Hop it.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Balbi said:


> God bless Tuffers 'This team plays around Ponting, as long as he's still out there - they will think they've got a chance' .... *applause*


Can he hex Hussey now?


----------



## Idaho (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so close


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

What a leave there.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Can he hex Hussey now?



 Tuffers is our 12th man


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

wicket maiden


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

get in!


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 19, 2009)

RICKY!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> RICKY!!!!!!



LOL


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 19, 2009)

It's not over yet.... Peter Piddle might score a few runs.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> It's not over yet.... Peter Piddle might score a few runs.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

I hope Ponting gets applauded to and from the wicket at the Oval.

(I hate him, but) he should get the same respect as Ambrose, Walsh, McGrath, Warne, Tendulkar, Lara etc on their last appearances here.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 19, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Anyone got a stream?



http://www.webcric.com/0709/england-vs-australia-live-streaming.htm


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Some good bowling here.


----------



## yardbird (Jul 19, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Tuffers is our 12th man



There's a poster here who once knew said gentleman quite well 

I shall say no more.....


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I hope Ponting gets applauded to and from the wicket at the Oval.
> 
> (I hate him, but) he should get the same respect as Ambrose, Walsh, McGrath, Warne, Tendulkar, Lara etc on their last appearances here.


Ditto. He's a cunt but he's a great cricketer.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

lbw appeal not out


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 19, 2009)

Throughout Ponting's long career, I would be very ashamed of England's sledging skills if they had never used the "Bianca from Eastenders" call to arms.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Ditto. He's a cunt but he's a great cricketer.



I agree, he's a bloody nightmare when he's at the crease. I hate the squashed faced cunt, but he's majestic when he's at his best.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Broad the second youngest man to take 50 wickets for England, behind the Beefy one.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

yardbird said:


> There's a poster here who once knew said gentleman quite well
> 
> I shall say no more.....




I hope that's not his ex who ended up on the game?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Broad the second youngest man to take 50 wickets for England, behind the Beefy one.



hes shit hes shit etc etc


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I agree, he's a bloody nightmare when he's at the crease. I hate the squashed faced cunt, but he's majestic when he's at his best.


Of course, it's a lot easier to say things like this when he's back in the safety of the pavilion.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> hes shit hes shit etc etc


Well the average and strike rate are nothing to write home about.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Well the average and strike rate are nothing to write home about.



Maybe, but he's learning, and he got ponting out so..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Of course, it's a lot easier to say things like this when he's back in the safety of the pavilion.



Init. When he's at the crease he's just a cunt. Once he's gone he can be as majestic as he likes.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Broad the second youngest man to take 50 wickets for England, behind the Beefy one.



Well he made his test debut aged minus twelve so that's not hugely suprising.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Init. When he's at the crease he's just a cunt. Once he's gone he can be as majestic as he likes.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Init. When he's at the crease he's just a cunt. Once he's gone he can be as majestic as he likes.


Preferably while playing other people.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 19, 2009)

Is that the Barmy Army Under-12s I can hear in the background? Most weird.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Is that the Barmy Army Under-12s I can hear in the background? Most weird.


Certainly sounds like it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Is that the Barmy Army Under-12s I can hear in the background? Most weird.



haha


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

children should be seen and not heard, (especially when they think they're the barmy army). I'm sure I heard someone shouting 'shut up' at them, which is why it's a bit quieter now..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> children should be seen and not heard, (especially when they think they're the barmy army). I'm sure I heard someone shouting 'shut up' at them, which is why it's a bit quieter now..



Its abit embarressing hearing them chant it, its cool when the actual barmy army plays the tune though. Lifts the atmosphere abit.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeeeeeehaaaaa looks like my bet is coming in 100 quid for laying on the sofa all day with a few beers. Bye Bye ricky.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 19, 2009)

From the BBC website

'Hussey's having a nightmare, but so would the lovechild of Allan Border and Don Bradman right now.'


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Surely to be Barmy Army, you have to be able to remember the dark days.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Surely to be Barmy Army, you have to be able to remember the dark days.



Aye.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

The Aussies are going for it, to their credit. No playing for a draw from this lot.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> The Aussies are going for it, to their credit. No playing for a draw from this lot.


They'd be fools to play for a draw with this amount of time left. Clarke certainly playing some very good shots though.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Swann on now.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

The Barmy Army get on my fucking tits. I was there, final day at the Oval, when England limply surrendered to New Zealand, so don't tell me about 'dark days'. Their kind of 'witty' banter can fuck right off afaic.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Il pleut.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

need..to...break...this,...partnership


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> need..to...break...this,...partnership


That'll do.


----------



## agricola (Jul 19, 2009)

120/4


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

there we go yeeeeeeeeaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2009)

Cheerio Hussey


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2009)

Good catch


----------



## Idaho (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh yes  Hussey gone.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Colly once again showing his value there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

ooh controversy again


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

i jinxed those bastards


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Shocker. Again.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

The Big Man now bowling.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Shocker. Again.



it was my fault, i accept it


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Shocker. Again.


Hyperbole. Again.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

So the aussies would be 120/1 with some slightly competent umpires - what a shitty match when the officials can affect it so much.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Hyperbole. Again.



Do you think that was out?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Shocker. Again.



Try a bit of humility. Just because your nongs are playing like our nongs, doesn't make the umpires shit - it's just your middle order is


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Try a bit of humility. Just because your nongs are playing like our nongs, doesn't make the umpires shit - it's just your middle order is



I'm not an aussie.

Do you think that was out?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> So the aussies would be 120/1 with some slightly competent umpires - what a shitty match when the officials can affect it so much.


A lot of umpires would probably have given that last one because of the way the bat hit the ground just after the ball passed it. It looked pretty straightforward at first glance.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> So the aussies would be 120/1 with some slightly competent umpires - what a shitty match when the officials can affect it so much.




You can't take the runs and decide England wouldn't have legitimately got them out at some stage! They could have been 40-1, or 100-6..


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do you think that was out?


No. But I don't think it was a shocker either. A shocker is: 'how on earth could he possibly think that was out/not out.' In this case it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> I'm not an aussie.
> 
> Do you think that was out?



TMS and the scorecard say it was, i'm amenable to that


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> A lot of umpires would probably have given that last one because of the way the bat hit the ground just after the ball passed it. It looked pretty straightforward at first glance.



Do you think it was out?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

I take the blame for the aussie getting out this time, don't worry people.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 19, 2009)

That's the spirit - give them a good rattling 

It's like watching Australia vs England - only with the players wearing each other's clothes!


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do you think it was out?




Didn't even sound like a nick so, no.. but it _looked _out


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Balbi said:


> TMS and the scorecard say it was, i'm amenable to that



Three shockers in this innings. That's the spirit, well played England.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do you think it was out?


I've already answered that.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> So the aussies would be 120/1 with some slightly competent umpires - what a shitty match when the officials can affect it so much.



The umpires weren't responsible for the Australian batting collapse or their indifferent bowling.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I've already answered that.



Nope, you didn't.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Three shockers in this innings. That's the spirit, well played England.


Out of interest, do you really think that Australia would be winning this match if not for marginal/wrong decisions?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Three shockers in this innings. That's the spirit, well played England.



If our bowling wasn't consistent at line and length and if Aus. remembered they're meant to be the world class team, none of the decisions would have come


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Nope, you didn't.



we get it, you like austrailia more in this game, ok, we get it.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Nope, you didn't.


Really? I suppose the word 'no' is a pretty short one, maybe you missed it.


----------



## agricola (Jul 19, 2009)

The Hussey dismissal was not "shocking" - anyone who watched that realtime, without the benefit of a replay, would probably have said it was out.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Out of interest, do you really think that Australia would be winning this match if not for marginal/wrong decisions?



I think it would be more interesting, yep. The luck's definitely gone against them, that's undeniable.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

agricola said:


> The Hussey dismissal was not "shocking" - anyone who watched that realtime, without the benefit of a replay, would probably have said it was out.



yup. but the debate will carry on for 10 pages or so regardless.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Really? I suppose the word 'no' is a pretty short one, maybe you missed it.



Sorry, yep, I missed it.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> I think it would be more interesting, yep. The luck's definitely gone against them, that's undeniable.


I wouldn't dispute they've been unlucky, but their performance has been a bit of a shocker as well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I wouldn't dispute they've been unlucky, but their performance has been a bit of a shocker as well.



waa waa its the umpires fault waa waa


----------



## JimW (Jul 19, 2009)

Definitely out. It was a moral edge.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> I think it would be more interesting, yep. The luck's definitely gone against them, that's undeniable.



and of course half of them got out in the first innings playing totally idiotic cross-bat shots to balls that weren't short enough or were too straight.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

JimW said:


> Definitely out. It was a moral edge.



Explain?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> I think it would be more interesting, yep. The luck's definitely gone against them, that's undeniable.


Yes, but you make your own luck sometimes. Katich hit a bad shot and was caught off a ball he did not know was a no-ball. Hughes edged it to slip. Hussey has played and missed how many times?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Explain?



Any decision that is mistaken, that ends up with an Aussie wicket down, is a victory for common sense and morality


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

we should feel sorry for the aussies etc etc etc


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yes, but you make your own luck sometimes. Katich hit a bad shot and was caught off a ball he did not know was a no-ball. Hughes edged it to slip. Hussey has played and missed how many times?



Lovin this logic


----------



## Idaho (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> we should feel sorry for the aussies etc etc etc



Yeah we should  But meanwhile back in the real world bwahahahahahah


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> and of course half of them got out in the first innings playing totally idiotic cross-bat shots to balls that weren't short enough or were too straight.


This. Had this not been the case, the Aussies' situation would not be so dire, and that's why they're losing. Not because they've got two bad decisions and one marginal one; that's just why the decline is so precipitous.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Yeah we should  But meanwhile back in the real world bwahahahahahah


----------



## JimW (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Explain?


Humour works in a variety of ways - here the comedy, such as it is, is generated primarily by the absurdity of the juxtaposition.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Swann getting some turn now.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 19, 2009)

Is it the usual "England were lucky" argument rather than acknowledging England have played well?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Is it the usual "England were lucky" argument rather than acknowledging England have played well?



England have played well through out the whole test. The wickets we got are deserved.

edit: even shane warne admitted it


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Is it the usual "England were lucky" argument rather than acknowledging England have played well?


To be fair, England have been lucky; it's just that they've played well as well. The two often go together I suppose.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> The wickets we got are deserved.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Any decision that is mistaken, that ends up with an Aussie wicket down, is a victory for common sense and morality



This is correct.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> England have played well through out the whole test. The wickets we got are deserved.



Yeah I know, that's what i'm saying.  I was asking whether it's the usual anti England argument of us being lucky rather than actually playing well.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Lovin this logic


It is sound logic. If you don't want a bad decision, hit the ball with the middle of the bat. Every time you play and miss, you've been lucky as on another day, or in Hussey's case if you were in better form, you'd have edged it behind. Reading cricinfo, Hussey swished at fresh air so many times, he was, frankly, lucky to survive that long.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

One wonders how many people were given out similarly to Hussey in the past but with no technology to vindicate them. After all, everyone thought it was out at first sight.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


>



How are they not deserved? How is it that we managed to get a truck load of runs whereas Australia got bowled out for a piss poor score on the same wicket? Umpire's fault eh?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Yup deffo umpires fault. waa waa waa


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It is sound logic. If you don't want a bad decision, hit the ball with the middle of the bat. Every time you play and miss, you've been lucky as on another day, or in Hussey's case if you were in better form, you'd have edged it behind. Reading cricinfo, Hussey swished at fresh air so many times, he was, frankly, lucky to survive that long.



A batsman has to rely on competent umpires. Much as a creative footballer has to rely on a ref to protect them. Australia haven't benefited from such competence in this match. Hussey was playing well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

And the match continues...despite gabi's moaning


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Smoky said:


> How are they not deserved? How is it that we managed to get a truck load of runs whereas Australia got bowled out for a piss poor score on the same wicket? Umpire's fault eh?



Do you think England have taken 4 legitimate wickets in this innings?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

A few more shots like that and the Aussies will be five down.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do you think England have taken 4 legitimate wickets in this innings?



do you think the aussies would care if it were the other way round? i rest my case.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do you think England have taken 4 legitimate wickets in this innings?



Regardez le scorecard


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

JimW said:


> Humour works in a variety of ways - here the comedy, such as it is, is generated primarily by the absurdity of the juxtaposition.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do you think England have taken 4 legitimate wickets in this innings?



Yes, inasmuch as the umpires gave them out and that's the game. No if you have the benefit of super slo mo, but super slo mo isn't the umpire..


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Out of interest, Gabi, suppose, for the sake of argument, that England win by c200 runs - would you say that the was a deserved victory?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Bowled!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do you think England have taken 4 legitimate wickets in this innings?



At least two yes, nowt wrong with Ponting's, anyone would've given that catch out, not even the technology could sort it out conclusively.  Sure we've had some luck, but doesn't everyone get it at some point? it's all swings and roundabouts.  You, however, seem to want to focus entirely on the decisions going our way rather than the fact we've outplayed Australia in every department throughout this test.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2009)

Is that good enough for you Gabi? Any complaints?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> A batsman has to rely on competent umpires. Much as a creative footballer has to rely on a ref to protect them. Australia haven't benefited from such competence in this match. Hussey was playing well.


Umpire incompetence works both ways roughly equally, I'd say. How many absolutely plumb lbws have you seen given not out? I've seen a fair few. Dickie twatface Bird was one of the worst for that.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 19, 2009)

The woodsman Peter North is outta here!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

continue moaning gabi im sure you'll find something wrong with that wicket, i wont respond to you anymore though, you seem to like arguing more than enjoying the game


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

What irks me is that when decisions go against England, people just go on about the 'whinging poms'...


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> What irks me is that when decisions go against England, people just go on about the 'whinging poms'...



Of course! it's classing ABE behaviour and it happens in all sports.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> What irks me is that when decisions go against England, people just go on about the 'whinging poms'...


To be fair, it's not actually the Aussies complaining here. And Hussey certainly took his dismissal in the right spirit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 19, 2009)

If you can't handle dubious decisions, don't play cricket. Because you will be given out when you ain't, and you will be let off when you are. Because most of the decisions are made by one bloke trying to precisely determine the behaviour of a small red ball travelling at 90 mph over a distance of only 20 yards. And that bloke is a lot better at doing it than he's got any right to be given horribly difficult his job is.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

5 wickets away from winning our first test at lords in 75 years


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

warne says 'england really do deserve it' just now 'england responded well after cardiff'


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Weather forecast apparently should allow for a full day's play tomorrow if necessary.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 19, 2009)

You've gone awfully quiet since our last wicket, gabi


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Weather forecast apparently should allow for a full day's play tomorrow if necessary.




I've a ticket for tomorrow, kind of hoping it'll be done and dusted though


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I've a ticket for tomorrow, kind of hoping it'll be done and dusted though


You can't claim a refund on day 5 tickets can you?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Smoky said:


> You've gone awfully quiet since our last wicket, gabi


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Have to say, warne is one of the more decent aussies. I wouldn't have said that when he was playing.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Good hostile bowling here.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Have to say, warne is one of the more decent aussies. I wouldn't have said that when he was playing.



Dizzy's been ingratiating himself with me due to his love of being wound up by us Poms


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

big lbw shout, not out


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Dizzy's been ingratiating himself with me due to his love of being wound up by us Poms


That's the good thing about Aussies; most of them do have a sense of humour.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> big lbw shout, not out


That one was turning square.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Big Fred has a bit of a no ball problem atm.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Very quick bowling from Flintoff considering he's being held together with masking tape.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> If you can't handle dubious decisions, don't play sports.



Corrected


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

The under-12s have started up again.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

50 for Clarke - great hand considering the context.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

i'll be amazed if these two get the aussies anywhere near 522


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 19, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Umpire incompetence works both ways roughly equally, I'd say. How many absolutely plumb lbws have you seen given not out? I've seen a fair few. Dickie twatface Bird was one of the worst for that.



Before Hawkeye, remember how the commentators would always cover for them? They would go 'perhaps just missing off stump' if it looked like it would cartwheel said stump... and if it looked as plumb as a guided missile they would invariably just say 'very close appeal'


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> Before Hawkeye, remember how the commentators would always cover for them? They would go 'perhaps just missing off stump' if it looked like it would cartwheel said stump... and if it looked as plumb as a guided missile they would invariably just say 'very close appeal'


Yep. Very true.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Unnecessary shy there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

good shot


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

50 partnership up.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 19, 2009)

Batsmen looking on top.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

178-5 at tea. Another good session for England.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Will Punter be going the way of Bill Woodfull?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

just...need..to...break..this...partnership.....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

hussain just repeated what i said


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Bit of a lull post-tea.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Decent bowling from Broad here.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2009)

202-5 
Bit slow at the moment 

Was hoping for an all-out before end of play today but as stated above have to break this partnership. 
Clarke alone has more than a third of the runs for this innings with a great run rate.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

You just know the aussies will always have atleast one good partnership.


----------



## mattie (Jul 19, 2009)

My stream's gone a bit chunky, anyone found a decent one?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You just know the aussies will always have atleast one good partnership.


Yep. Not too much problem atm though; plenty of time, plenty of runs.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You just know the aussies will always have atleast one good partnership.



Scott & Charlene?


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 19, 2009)

mattie said:


> My stream's gone a bit chunky, anyone found a decent one?



This one's working ok for me. Annoying ads at the end of every over though.

http://www.webcric.com/0709/england-vs-australia-live-streaming-3.htm


----------



## mattie (Jul 19, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> This one's working ok for me. Annoying ads at the end of every over though.
> 
> http://www.webcric.com/0709/england-vs-australia-live-streaming-3.htm



nice one, ta - much smoother.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Does anyone else feel the temptation to say, when the commentators say things like 'Michael Clarke is 83,' 'well, he's playing very well for his age then'?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Jimmeh doing some very good fielding this afternoon.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2009)

Have to go out any minute now  

Listening to the cricket and watching the golf text updates. 
Both good and now gonna miss some action I am sure!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

100 partnership now. Great rearguard showing the others how it's done.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have to go out any minute now
> 
> Listening to the cricket and watching the golf text updates.
> Both good and now gonna miss some action I am sure!


If you can induce a wicket by going out, go now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nothing really happening atm.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

wonder if the ball being 66 overs old has anything to do with it?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

KP heading off now. The dressing room must be like a field hospital on the Somme.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> wonder if the ball being 66 overs old has anything to do with it?


Just one of those quiet periods I think.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

282 to win...need this partnership to be broken damnit


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If you can induce a wicket by going out, go now.





Will leave you to the wickets


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

if we can get this wicket, its all ours


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Colly having a bowl now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

c'mon colly


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

The new ball can't come quick enough, 8 overs now


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

C'mon. One more before the new ball.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

haddin 48 not out clarke 99 not out lol


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> haddin 48 not out clarke 99 not out lol


Now 49 and 99.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

50 now. Excellent knock in the circumstances.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

clarke 100


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

And 100 for Clark. Outstanding innings.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

The real test will be when the new ball comes, we just have to keep the runs down till then  at the very least.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 19, 2009)

fair dinkum.

Nice knock


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

And if the Aussies are to stand any chance, this pair need to be there for the third new ball sometime tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Aaarrrgghhhh


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Aaarrrgghhhh


No need to worry yet. Gabi's score still looks lost.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> No need to worry yet.



keep trying to tell myself that


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

how many overs till new ball now? 3?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

yup i was right


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Umpires asking for light meters now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Umpires asking for light meters now.





they really don't like results do they? thye prefer 'draw draw draw draw'


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

150 partnership, just as the rain starts falling here to the North-East of Lord's.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

1 over till new ball


----------



## the button (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 150 partnership, just as the rain starts falling here to the North-East of Lord's.





Rested bowlers + new ball + batsman unsettled by break in play.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

the button said:


> Rested bowlers + new ball + batsman unsettled by break in play.


It's unlikely to go to Lord's from here - I would expect that it's already been past Lord's and missed.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

new ball due 235 needed


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

New ball due now.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

England having a huddle in the middle now.


----------



## the button (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It's unlikely to go to Lord's from here - I would expect that it's already been past Lord's and missed.



Ah well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

they've scuffed the new ball up ffs


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Umpires scuffing the new ball now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

crowd roaring


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Fred on now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

expensive over


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> expensive over


That's the problem with the new ball.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> That's the problem with the new ball.



takes a couple of overs to get going sometimes


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> takes a couple of overs to get going sometimes


Also goes off the bat well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

God if we get this wicket i'll be so relieved


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> takes a couple of overs to get going sometimes


Gower just saying this.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

300 up now.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 19, 2009)

Would be happy to go off now and get a fresh start tomorrow tbh. Gritty fightback by these two.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

one more wicket one more wicket one more wicket


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2009)

great stand by the aussies, these two stay in, they could win it


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Streaky as fuck there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

so close


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Here we go with the light. Off at 313-5.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> great stand by the aussies, these two stay in, they could win it





That £10 on the Aussies I had before the test is looking pretty good.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

kinda relieved, gonna be different restarting tmrw, with a new ball.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2009)

Relahni said:


> That £10 on the Aussies I had before the test is looking pretty good.



what odds did you get?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

We have to still believe we can win, tmrw is a completely different story.


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> We have to still believe we can win, tmrw is a completely different story.



Yup we will have our day.


----------



## Discordia (Jul 19, 2009)

You couldn't actually concede over 500 in the 4th innings, right? Not even England could pull that off, surely. Plus you've been gifted 3 wickets!

With Lee coming back and Flintoff and KP both looking pretty crocked, you really do need to win this.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Discordia said:


> You couldn't actually concede over 500 in the 4th innings, right? Not even England could pull that off, surely. Plus you've been gifted 3 wickets!
> 
> With Lee coming back and Flintoff and KP both looking pretty crocked, you really do need to win this.


There's still a hell of a long way to go.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 19, 2009)

Not worried in the slightest.



Yet.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 19, 2009)

you bleeding should be.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 19, 2009)

Nah. One wicket with the new ball and we're into the tail. And yes I know Mitch can bat.

If these two are batting come the afternoon session I'll get a little twitchy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Nah. One wicket with the new ball and we're into the tail. And yes I know Mitch can bat.
> 
> If these two are batting come the afternoon session I'll get a little twitchy.



Were bowling with a new ball that's already been warmed up, i'm looking forward to tmrw. Its gonna be one of those tense finishes.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Were bowling with a new ball that's already been warmed up, i'm looking forward to tmrw. Its gonna be one of those tense finishes.



I don't reckon it'll be tense at all tbh, I fancy us to knock them over just before lunch.

Very good effort from Clarke and Haddin mind, chapeau.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Nah. One wicket with the new ball and we're into the tail. And yes I know Mitch can bat.


Two wickets. Not only can he bat, Johnson can score like the clappers. It's not over until two more wickets go down. 

That said, I still think England'll do it.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what odds did you get?



I put another 20 down on the aussies just after ponting went, at 30/1. I just got paid. slightly speculative bet, at best. I reckon your boys will still take it, but gonna be a grand finale.

edit: that looks a bit confusing, i got paid from work, not the bet  hence i can squander such sums on bets ill regret.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 19, 2009)

Flashman said:


> I don't reckon it'll be tense at all tbh, I fancy us to knock them over just before lunch.
> 
> Very good effort from Clarke and Haddin mind, chapeau.



over confidence   i doubt we'll get 5 wickets before lunch


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> I put another 20 down on the aussies just after ponting went, at 30/1. I just got paid. slightly speculative bet, at best. I reckon your boys will still take it, but gonna be a grand finale.
> 
> edit: that looks a bit confusing, i got paid from work, not the bet  hence i can squander such sums on bets ill regret.


Is this your attempt at putting the mockers on England?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> over confidence   i doubt we'll get 5 wickets before lunch



You can never be over confident with England 

We're still big favourites though.


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Is this your attempt at putting the mockers on England?



Nope, my attempt at being able to pay the deposit on my new room..

I reckon they could do it. It'd be a mighty effort if so.

By the way, are you *ever* away from this thread?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

gabi said:


> By the way, are you *ever* away from this thread?



Of course; for one thing I wasn't posting for most of the first test.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 19, 2009)

That last session was tiring to watch. Clarke played superbly with able support from Haddin. On the one hand I thought Strauss lost the initiative in the last 15 overs before the new ball was taken what with not trying different things, but on the other I'm not sure exactly what he could have done to avoid the predictable pattern that we fell into for those few overs. Either way once the new ball was taken we were tired, unlucky and the Aussies mentally had the upper hand.

I can understand why Strauss declared when he did, what with the early rain shower and the forecast of rain, but it's starting to look like a pretty big risk.

During the warm-up England had a quick six/seven a side game of footie immediately below where I was sitting. Pietersen was the ref, presumably because he wasn't fit enough to run about. Freddie Flintoff and Broad were rubbish. Bopara, Ottis Gibson and Strauss were pretty good. Prior was the star, pulling off a series of feints and tricks that even Zidane would be proud of.

Seeing as the Aussies the day before had warmed up with a spot of Aussie Rules Football it got us to talking about how great it would be if the English football team warmed up for its World Cup matches next year in South Africa with a few overs of cricket on the pitch.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 19, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Seeing as the Aussies the day before had warmed up with a spot of Aussie Rules Football it got us to talking about how great it would be if the English football team warmed up for its World Cup matches next year in South Africa with a few overs of cricket on the pitch.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 19, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


>



We were trying to work out who would play where.

John Terry for keeper seemed to be the consensus, mainly for the sledging.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 19, 2009)

I've bet on England at 1.43 (now 1.42). Seems generous. You can't score 522 on a fifth day pitch to win the test, it's just not done. Not even by Australians against England. I hope.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 19, 2009)

I really really REALLY hope you're right.

I'll start worrying when Nasser starts worrying. He's usually the gloom-monger.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 19, 2009)

Fackin hell

Why cant England do it simply??

Am worried now..

My rational side says that with the new ball and fresh legs in the morning we will prevail BUT these mongrels never say die!!!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> I'll start worrying when Nasser starts worrying. He's usually the gloom-monger.



Speaking of gloom-mongers, anyone know what Boycs has to say?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Speaking of gloom-mongers, anyone know what Boycs has to say?


First Iraq, now it's the same bloody thing all over again in Afghanistan...


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 19, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Speaking of gloom-mongers, anyone know what Boycs has to say?



He appears to have disappeared, although he did pop up on TMS the other day wittering about John Edrich and Mike Denness.

He's slowly being put out to pasture/cricinfo podcast.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 19, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> He appears to have disappeared, although he did pop up on TMS the other day wittering about John Edrich and Mike Denness.
> 
> He's slowly being put out to pasture/cricinfo podcast.


Best place for him.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 19, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> He appears to have disappeared, although he did pop up on TMS the other day wittering about John Edrich and Mike Denness.
> 
> He's slowly being put out to pasture/cricinfo podcast.



I think they just rotate (the english not the tourist) commentators and summarisers, so there'll be tests without cmj, blowers etc. Fraser wasn't working at Cardiff for example..


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 19, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I think they just rotate (the english not the tourist) commentators and summarisers, so there'll be tests without cmj, blowers etc. Fraser wasn't working at Cardiff for example..



Ah, ok


----------



## Relahni (Jul 20, 2009)

If the Aussies do it - imo it will be the best test match win of all time.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 20, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I think they just rotate (the english not the tourist) commentators and summarisers, so there'll be tests without cmj, blowers etc. Fraser wasn't working at Cardiff for example..



It was his daughter's graduation this weekend hence his absence.


----------



## strung out (Jul 20, 2009)

Relahni said:


> If the Aussies do it - imo it will be the best test match win of all time.



i think headingley '81 would be a better win and the kolkata test in 2001 too


----------



## JimW (Jul 20, 2009)

Cracking stand from Clarke and Haddin. Still reckon all it will take is getting one of them early doors and the floodgates will open again.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 20, 2009)

Man walked on the moon 40 years ago today.. this makes me very pessimistic (as does the lack of cloud cover).


----------



## Andy the Don (Jul 20, 2009)

Anyone else apart from England Australia at Lords and I would say, from the current situation of 209 runs to get and 5 wickets down, no chance, but to be honest I am fucking crapping it and being England expecting the worst.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Yup! 

And the gloating from certain posters will be unbearable when Australia win too


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Would like to be listening to this today but fear I have Magic FM instead


----------



## Flashman (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm going for an Eng win by 120-odd just before lunch.

If Aus do pull it off though fair play, Clarke has been magnificent.

Fuck, I love The Ashes.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

What time we off?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 20, 2009)

11am.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yup!
> 
> And the gloating from certain posters will be unbearable when Australia win too



How could you posibily say that
I am flabbergasted,aussies gloatingNaaaaaahhh not me,not much anyway,only 3-4 weeks maybe


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 20, 2009)

Have to say it was a master stroke from England,playing 5 bowlers and 2 umpires.In saying that may i say this?Our bowlers got us into this mess,they can help to get us out(if needed)


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Have to say it was a master stroke from England,playing 5 bowlers and 2 umpires.In saying that may i say this?Our bowlers got us into this mess,they can help to get us out(if needed)



Hey Gabi, fyi, this is how you're supposed to do banter.

 you aussie bastard liquidlunch


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Not long till the off now. 
Have to rely on the text updates today sadly.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2009)

Guardian's OBO isn't bad Badgers 

I'm worried


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 20, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Hey Gabi, fyi, this is how you're supposed to do banter.
> 
> you aussie bastard liquidlunch



Thank you pommy twatWe are still soooo in this.We will never give up,just block and poke it here and there till tea then start getting the rest with gusto.What a fairy tale end
Unfortunatley i dont believe in Fairy tales no more so i would say we are nearly fukked.NEARLY i said,there is still a slither of hope.Will see at lunch
CUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNN      AUSSIE OI OI OI


----------



## Idaho (Jul 20, 2009)

The first half hour will be critical. If Aussie survive that and then start putting on runs - it's brown trouser time


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

25/1 for a draw on Bet365, whacked a couple of quid on it, if the current partnership lasts the first session, a draw could be on, once they fall, aussies could just shut up shop, do all sorts of time wasting, new hats, new boxes, drink breaks, hope for rain, complain about the light ,etc


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

Jimmeh STEAMS in and clatters Clarke


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Good start from Jimmeh.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 20, 2009)

.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

We should get Monty on as 12th man if we're going to appeal like this


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Maiden from Jimmeh there.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

Maiden


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Cricinfo quoting ridiculous odds here. 2/1 on the Aussies and 4/9 on England.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

Freddie on.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes! 

Great bowling from Fred, and the end of a great rearguard.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH FREDDIE

caught at slip


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

YESSSSS


----------



## JimW (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh yes!


----------



## Flashman (Jul 20, 2009)

Goooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 20, 2009)

There's celebration, there's relief


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

We can either

a) demolish the rest and let Clarke get a double century

or

b) twat Clarke next ball


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 20, 2009)

Great start!! Important wicket, keep up the pressure now England...


----------



## Flashman (Jul 20, 2009)

These catches are dropping low they should move up a yard for me.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Balbi said:


> We can either
> 
> a) demolish the rest and let Clarke get a double century
> 
> ...


Next ball is at Mitch the Pieman.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

No arguments about that catch either.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

He's such a fucking bunny


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Woop woop!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

yeeeeeesssssssss! told you new ball warmed up= good times today


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2009)

Come on!!!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Today's the 28th anniversary of Botham's fightback at Headingley. This could be symbolically good or symbolically bad for England.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

4 wickets...4 wickets...4 wickets


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

nice ball


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

Freddie rattling them


----------



## Relahni (Jul 20, 2009)

There is a part of me that hopes Australia really take the piss with the time wasting and end up getting a draw.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> nice ball


Yeah, sort of like GBH only accurate.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

What a jaffa.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

Clarke's getting nervous


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Just short of slip there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

close!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

...................curses, needed that to carry


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

Relahni said:


> There is a part of me that hopes Australia really take the piss with the time wasting and end up getting a draw.



25/1 as well

can't see them doing it now, the tail is exposed, and even though their tail ain't too bad, can't see them scoring more than 100, they will need to take the piss and hope for rain, I'm not too far from the ground and the sky is nice and blue atm


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

and again!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

Great spell freddy


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Not much rain predicted for today i think.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 20, 2009)

Great spell from Sir Fred and Jimmeh.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Not much rain predicted for today i think.



i know, I just looked out of the window, I work a couple of miles from lords


----------



## JimW (Jul 20, 2009)

Scoring slowed right down, just the bowling we needed


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Fred definitely enjoying this.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

oooohhhh dangerous delivery but a no ball


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Good start boys, perfect start!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

England generally keeping their lines good here.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Another one goes short of slip.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Its gonna be tense and its gonna be tough


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Closer than we would have wanted


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Here comes Swann.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Castled! 

End of a superb innings from Clarke.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

SwannyYY


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

BOWLED 

Well done lad.


----------



## JimW (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh ho ho.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

That's the one.

Great innings, well played that man.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!

BBC text is slower than Urbanz


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2009)

come on, come on , come on.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't do this... 

(TMS is really delayed!)


----------



## Flashman (Jul 20, 2009)

One of the best knocks I've seen, played Clarke.

Bowlin' Swanny!


----------



## JimW (Jul 20, 2009)

Superb from Clarke; was tempted to stand and applaud TMS as he walked off.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

What an outstanding knock from Clarke. Still glad he's gone though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Three wickets and the tail enders need to all score well. 
Bloody wanna be watching or at least listening to this not Robbie _fucking_ Williams


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Three wickets and the tail enders need to all score well.
> Bloody wanna be watching or at least listening to this not Robbie _fucking_ Williams


Can you get the TMS stream?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

So relieved. One more wicket and i will be even more buzzing.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Can you get the TMS stream?



Possibly, no sound though


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Possibly, no sound though


Won't do you any good then; it's an audio stream.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Goddim!  Freddie!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

That was coming...


----------



## JimW (Jul 20, 2009)

Beginning of the end!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

JimW said:


> Beginning of the end!


I think you mean the beginning of the end of the end.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Who has gone?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

What an immense performance from Freddie.


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 20, 2009)

We're closing in for the kill... come on, let's do this by lunchtime so we can all have a beer or three


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Who has gone?


Hauritz.


----------



## g force (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep although to be fair he looks knackered...but what a spell of bowling.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 20, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> We're closing in for the kill... come on, let's do this by lunchtime so we can all have a beer or three



maybe just two..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

listen to that crowd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Crowd now sounding like they're at Wembley.


----------



## g force (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> What an immense performance from Freddie.



Ditto Clarke - quite an innings


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

I think Strauss might have the pry the ball out of Fred's hand to change the bowling.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

thank you freddie! thank you freddie!if he can get 5 wickets at lords on his last ever test match there, that'll be amazing.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Athers saying Aussies have to hope for the miracle. I think we're now a bit beyond miracles though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2009)

K, tension eases. Reckon we'll see some fireworks from Johnson before it's over.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

75 years of hurt nearly over.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

Bugger


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

so close that one


----------



## JimW (Jul 20, 2009)

Some crossed wires on me TMS commentary. Sort it out BBC, history happening at Lords
ETA: Oops, it was my fault for opening another tab that played automatically


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

And dropped.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

TMS up and running now
Close on with a catch


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

freddie's on fire, can't see it as i'm following on-line but he seems to be  on fire!


is he on fire?


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

Freddie back on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> freddie's on fire, can't see it as i'm following on-line but he seems to be  on fire!
> 
> 
> is he on fire?



yes


----------



## Santino (Jul 20, 2009)

Should I go to lunch at 12.30 to watch?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> freddie's on fire, can't see it as i'm following on-line but he seems to be  on fire!
> 
> 
> is he on fire?


Yep. This is 2005 Flintoff.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

santino said:


> should i go to lunch at 12.30 to watch?


Yes! You should!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yes! You should!



Agreed.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Argggh 
I could do the pub but only have 30mins and no money for beer


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

surely they can wrap it up by lunch!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done to Mitchell Johnson for turning up to the match four days late.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Another 4


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Well done to Mitchell Johnson for turning up to the match four days late.


Maybe this performance will keep him in the team for Edgbaston.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Fred still on.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

i'd love it to go to the wire, england by 6 runs


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'd love it to go to the wire, england by 6 runs


No you wouldn't.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'd love it to go to the wire, england by 6 runs



Six runs needed of last ball, that kind of thing?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Five!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

There's the five


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 20, 2009)

What a morning!!!! OH YES!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

five for fred!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh Freddie, you bloody tease - no ball, short run up and then BOWLED HIM


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'd love it to go to the wire, england by 6 runs



fuck that!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

What a swansong for Fred.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Five!



and i heard the stumps crash on TMS, what a pleasure.

well done freddie. five for at Lords.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Sweet stuff Fred!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> No you wouldn't.




i would have been chewing my hands off tbf

still 5 wicket freddie means that won't happen!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

That's just so fucking fitting its amazing


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Sky have Warne on commentary. Bit cruel surely. 

50 for Johnson - good innings from him.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 20, 2009)

Brilliant, five wickets at Lords for Freddie


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Sky have Warne on commentary. Bit cruel surely.
> 
> .



He seems to be abit quiet


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

Need to have this wrapped up in the next 30 mins, i've got to go and sign on


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Apparently Fred is the sixth man to be on both honours boards at Lord's.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2009)

Name on the board.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 20, 2009)

Freddie's first fivefer at Lord's, brilliant stuff 

You can't hear the TMS commentators over the roar of the crowd


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

warney speaking now actually


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Stopped pretending to work now


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Fred still bowling.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

No debates about todays wickets either.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

And amazingly still troubling them after nearly 10 overs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

what a ball


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

400 nearly up for the aussies


/not worried


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Apparently Fred is the sixth man to be on both honours boards at Lord's.



Blimey, thought it'd be more than that.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

400 up. Best thing for England now is to get them in this over so Fred doesn't have the chance to bowl again.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Blimey, thought it'd be more than that.


There aren't that many players who are that good at both.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

1 wicket to end 75 years of hurt at lords


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> There aren't that many players who are that good at both.



Enough over the years, I would have thought.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Enough over the years, I would have thought.


Maybe, but some of them won't have been able to turn it on at Lord's.


----------



## JimW (Jul 20, 2009)

Took the dog out for a piss and missed Fred's moment of history. I'm sure that will taint it for him (not with dog piss)
Hah! But back in time for that!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2009)

yes!!!!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes!  75 years of hurt over!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Athos (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeeeesssssssssss!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you and goodnight, Swanny


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Done


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

get in!!! 


yes!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Immense performance from Fred and a great rearguard from Clarke and Haddin.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 20, 2009)

One-nil!


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 20, 2009)

so we do a W.Indies and play relentlessly negative cricket playing for the draw in every match from now?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

thank you freddie!


----------



## Athos (Jul 20, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> so we do a W.Indies and play relentlessly negative cricket playing for the draw in every match from now?



Play for the series win, you mean.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> so we do a W.Indies and play relentlessly negative cricket playing for the draw in every match from now?


Hopefully not. Terrible Cricket and not the way to win the series.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

115 run victory, outstanding.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

middle stump being bowled ends the 75 years!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

And four for Swann too.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Last 4 wickets clean-bowled wasn't it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2009)

Get the fuck in!!! The screen was working in the square outside work, and that was so tense to watch.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazing morning


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Fred on Celebrity Big Brother 
Sir Fred 
Fred to marry Jordan then divorce her for Paris Hilton 
Fred to launch his own aftershave and clothing line 
Fred in rehab


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

look on the scorecard at how many were bowled out


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

What a couple of matches we've had.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Some break for the players now which fred/KP will definitely need.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> What a couple of matches we've had.



looks like it's going to be a classic ashes


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> look on the scorecard at how many were bowled out


That's a nice site


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Only the second time England have beaten the Aussies at Lord's since 1896.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Fred on Celebrity Big Brother
> Sir Fred
> Fred to marry Jordan then divorce her for Paris Hilton
> Fred to launch his own aftershave and clothing line
> Fred in rehab



Fred scores an extra-time winner at next year's World Cup Final.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Only the second time England have beaten the Aussies at Lord's since 1896.



i'm glad i was alive to see it!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> i'm glad i was alive to see it!


The last one?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> i'm glad i was alive to see it!


Yeah. Lot's of people will have gone a lifetime without seeing this.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 20, 2009)

Told you there was nowt to worry about


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

See you all in 20084 then...


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 20, 2009)

Happiness abounds.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Told you there was nowt to worry about


I wasn't worried. I didn't think that even England could throw away such an advantageous situation. Gabi's lost a few quid though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Told you there was nowt to worry about



Aye, indeed you did


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I wasn't worried. I didn't think that even England could throw away such an advantageous situation. Gabi's lost a few quid though.



so has relahni i think


----------



## Flashman (Jul 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Aye, indeed you did



Our 2-1 prediction still alive


----------



## Diamond (Jul 20, 2009)

Well that was nice.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

Punter admits theyve been totally outplayed


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I wasn't worried. I didn't think that even England could throw away such an advantageous situation. Gabi's lost a few quid though.


gabi always loses a few quid.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Punter admits theyve been totally outplayed


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

All good stuff, all good! 

Fred to make guest appearance on the BBC soap EastEnders later this year? 
Fred the next man to walk on the moon? 
Fred to find cure for swine flu? 
Fred to headline Glastonbury? 
Fred to retire? 
Fred to schedule 50 comeback gigs at the O2?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Have to say it was a master stroke from England,playing 5 bowlers and 2 umpires.In saying that may i say this?Our bowlers got us into this mess,they can help to get us out(if needed)



Nice to see a bit of humility from you... I think 

But let's just say this, if we had lost 'because' of those two umpires, you lot would just be going whinging poms whinging poms whinging poms whinging poms yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

There's a bit of booing around at the mention of the umpires.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

I think i am going to record the highlights of this later, don't normally record cricket, but got to this time.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Crowd a bit ungallant in booing Punter. He does say England the better team though.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

And again. 'outplayed throughout most of the course of the game'


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Only the second time England have beaten the Aussies at Lord's since 1896.





Fucking mental isn't it!

We should never have given these sports to people in boiling hot places.  We should have forced them all to play football instead.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I think i am going to record the highlights of this later, don't normally record cricket, but got to this time.


There's bound to be a DVD out soon.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> so we do a W.Indies and play relentlessly negative cricket playing for the draw in every match from now?



Absolument pas.  I want to see us thrash those gloating, smug, bastards 4-0.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> There's bound to be a DVD out soon.



I know, but if i record it i can watch it anytime before then.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

'first round of applause ive got for five days' says ricky


----------



## JimW (Jul 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 'first round of applause ive got for five days' says ricky



Fair play to your man. Great player and not half the twat he's made out to be.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 20, 2009)

Great stuff but I wonder, given Flintoff's bowling load at Lords and Pietersen's increasing immobility through the match, whether this might be a bit of pyrrhic victory.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

JimW said:


> Fair play to your man. Great player and not half the twat he's made out to be.



My man?? i'm english lol


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 20, 2009)

As much as so many people hate him I really think he came across well in that interview, humble and honest. Nice to see that he got a cheer, good for cricket and all what what


----------



## Balbi (Jul 20, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Great stuff but I wonder, given Flintoff's bowling load at Lords and Pietersen's increasing immobility through the match, whether this might be a bit of pyrrhic victory.



Depends if you value K.P's contribution to the test


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Huzzah!


----------



## Diamond (Jul 20, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Depends if you value K.P's contribution to the test



Well given his current condition it looks as if the sherminator will be in to replace him next test, so I'd say that was a pretty high price to pay.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Fred man of the match.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

So are Flintoff and KP both out?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> So are Flintoff and KP both out?


Not yet. Although a lot of people seem to think KP's looking doubtful.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> So are Flintoff and KP both out?



I'd be surprised if Flintoff makes it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> I'd be surprised if Flintoff makes it.



Gonna have a lot more break now, back to back test matches is tough.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not so sure on Flintoff, but I'd be surprised if KP can carry on in his present condition.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2009)

Ponting gracious in defeat. And of course, not a word of whinging about the umpiring. 

Why is he such a cunt, again? There's a lot of nonsense spouted about him, there really is.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Why is he such a cunt, again?



He's the captain of Australia. What was your question again?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ponting gracious in defeat. And of course, not a word of whinging about the umpiring.
> 
> Why is he such a cunt, again? There's a lot of nonsense spouted about him, there really is.



Because of his peristent aggressive dissent towards umpires, deliberate slow over rate and having a hamster face. Don't be fooled.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Because of his peristent aggressive dissent towards umpires, deliberate slow over rate and having a hamster face. Don't be fooled.



as hussain just said, there's two sides to ponting.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ponting gracious in defeat. And of course, not a word of whinging about the umpiring.
> 
> Why is he such a cunt, again? There's a lot of nonsense spouted about him, there really is.



Yeah, I sort of agree with this.

I think it's partly because he is so lacking in any kind of natural charm, unlike say Flintoff, and partly because as the last major remaining member of Waugh's team he carries over a lot of the rancour that managed to build up then.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 20, 2009)

The crowd know he's capable of being wound up that's why they do it, he's a bugger for blowing a gasket.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2009)

Flashman said:


> The crowd know he's capable of being wound up that's why they do it, he's a bugger for blowing a gasket.


Fine during the match, but once the game is over, it shows a horrible lack of sportsmanship. Anyone booing Ponting there is the cunt, not him.

Really, it fucks me off that people don't know how to support their team without being a wanker about it.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 20, 2009)

I thought some of the treatment of Ponting on Saturday was a bit off.

Like showing the replay of him dropping that catch three or four times didn't really seem to be in the spirit of the game, as funny as it was.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fine during the match, but once the game is over, it shows a horrible lack of sportsmanship. Anyone booing Ponting there is the cunt, not him.
> 
> Really, it fucks me off that people don't know how to support their team without being a wanker about it.


This.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

1-0 up this early in an ashes series, never thought i'lld be able to say that.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

f's 3 wickets this morning came in maidens. He really was flying.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

And, of course, a great performance by Anderson in the Aussies' first innings. That was where the advantage was really pressed.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 20, 2009)

Good god has anyone seen


----------



## Santino (Jul 20, 2009)

Santino said:


> Should I go to lunch at 12.30 to watch?





Nemo said:


> Yes! You should!





TrippyLondoner said:


> Agreed.


I made the right choice. 

Got there just in time for the ninth wicket.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Santino said:


> I made the right choice.
> 
> Got there just in time for the ninth wicket.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Santino said:


> I made the right choice.
> 
> Got there just in time for the ninth wicket.


Glad to be of service.  And you got to see the historic moment.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fine during the match, but once the game is over, it shows a horrible lack of sportsmanship. Anyone booing Ponting there is the cunt, not him.
> 
> Really, it fucks me off that people don't know how to support their team without being a wanker about it.



Agreed.

Not to mention the England football fans who boo the other team's anthem. I always think 'Please, no! Not in front of the foreigners!'.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

Edgbaston monday tickets on sale for £15...interesting.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fine during the match, but once the game is over, it shows a horrible lack of sportsmanship. Anyone booing Ponting there is the cunt, not him.
> 
> Really, it fucks me off that people don't know how to support their team without being a wanker about it.


I think it's pretty bad form during the match too tbh. Hearing boos every time Australia got a boundary was pretty annoying, not saying I'd cheer em on, but wouldn't boo either.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think it's pretty bad form during the match too tbh. Hearing boos every time Australia got a boundary was pretty annoying, not saying I'd cheer em on, but wouldn't boo either.


I hate any booing ever unless it is for blatant cheating, such as claiming a catch you know did not carry. 

Cheer your team, applaud the other team, shake hands at the end and the winner buys the beers. 

Otherwise, what's the point, really? Sport should be about friendship, not enmity.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

fen_boy said:


>



lol


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I hate any booing ever unless it is for blatant cheating, such as claiming a catch you know did not carry.
> 
> Cheer your team, applaud the other team, shake hands at the end and the winner buys the beers.
> 
> Otherwise, what's the point, really? Sport should be about friendship, not enmity.


Couldn't agree more.

PMSL at fen_boy's post though


----------



## Santino (Jul 20, 2009)

The DVD boxed set's already got two decent discs.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

fen_boy said:


>


Isn't the crop tool wonderful?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I hate any booing ever unless it is for blatant cheating, such as claiming a catch you know did not carry.
> 
> Cheer your team, applaud the other team, shake hands at the end and the winner buys the beers.
> 
> Otherwise, what's the point, really? Sport should be about friendship, not enmity.



(((Beckham in the USA)))


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 20, 2009)

I turned on a little while ago found highlights and assumed rain had stopped play? But it turns out we won! hurrah!


----------



## Santino (Jul 20, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> I turned on a little while ago found highlights and assumed rain had stopped play? But it turns out we won! hurrah!



Finger. Pulse.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

(Flintoff got ponting on the 7th ball in 2005 at edgbaston as well.)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 20, 2009)

fen_boy said:


>


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 20, 2009)

Good piece by Henderson in the Torygraph about booing Punter 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/cr...certainly-does-not-deserve-this-ridicule.html

I was there today (it was very very good) and even the person I was with (who saw Hutton at the Oval in 38) was giving it the full 'Freddie Freddie' - very tense until Clarke went after an hour..

Looked to me as if Fred was waving farewell at the end? I was a bit emotional at that stage..

Saw Brett Lee being driven from the ground before play started having done a few laps and some sprints.. dk if it's reported or not, but seemed a bit strange?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 20, 2009)

As an aside, I don't understand if it was sold out, why the whole of the top of the Mound stand was empty (couldn't see the top of the Grandstand) bar about 6 people?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

aussies/people not turning up? All in one stand though?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2009)

Corporate areas.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad they missed it then the cokeheads.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 20, 2009)

Injury worries aside, should we be worried yet about Bopara at 3?

Is it one or more places too high for a player who's just finding his feet? Do we persist because the alternative is Bell?

Or do we bribe Trescothick with some new equipment, put Strauss at 3 to flay the softer ball and put Bopara at 5 or 6?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd give him at least one more test where he is. He did not play well on Saturday, but he has the talent and you've got to give players a decent go to prove themselves. That said, at some point you have to say 'enough's enough – you're not as good as we thought you would be'. This must be where we are with Broad, but he will no doubt keep his place on the back of this victory.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Who should replace Broad do you think? The trouble I see with this change is that the temptation will always be to bring back GBH, and I personally think that would be a retrograde step; after all, we've been here before several times and it's never turned out well in the past.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2009)

True. I'd rather have him than Broad, though. And I'm sure I know who the Australians would rather face. 

Otherwise, I'd rely on reports from the counties of who is impressing and go with him. I wouldn't discard Broad entirely, just send him back to county cricket for a season to learn his trade a bit more. 

That would mean the selectors admitting they got it wrong, though.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> True. I'd rather have him than Broad, though. And I'm sure I know who the Australians would rather face.
> 
> Otherwise, I'd rely on reports from the counties of who is impressing and go with him. I wouldn't discard Broad entirely, just send him back to county cricket for a season to learn his trade a bit more.
> 
> That would mean the selectors admitting they got it wrong, though.


Looking through the counties, Hoggy seems to have had a decent time of it, 31 wickets @ 25. Time for a 'Bring Back Hoggy' campaign?

E2A: the likes of Plunkett and Tredwell also seem to be in decent nick.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Looking through the counties, Hoggy seems to have had a decent time of it, 31 wickets @ 25. Time for a 'Bring Back Hoggy' campaign?


Absolutely. A proven test performer in very good form. Why on earth not?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 20, 2009)

Hoggy, yes please. Would love to see him back.

I'd rather have Sidebottom than Broad currently, too.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Let's hope the selectors are reading. Never did understand why Hoggy was dropped.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2009)

They won't, though. I'll be amazed if they don't name an unchanged squad (barring injuries).


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They won't, though. I'll be amazed if they don't name an unchanged squad (barring injuries).


Probably bring in chipmunk for KP. In which case can I be the first to say: Ian Bell should be dropped.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 20, 2009)

Best day in Stephen Fry's life according to him on Radio 4


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Let's hope the selectors are reading. Never did understand why Hoggy was dropped.


Two bad matches. Yet how many bad matches is Broad allowed?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 20, 2009)

don't think they'll have a choice on Harmy if flintoff doesn't make it...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 20, 2009)

Bangladesh on the verge of victory in the second 'test' in the Caribbean.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Bangladesh on the verge of victory in the second 'test' in the Caribbean.



'test' lol


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd love to see Lee fit for some of this series. Cracking bowler and I think if England don't have to face him then it takes something away from them winning anything against the aussies. I really felt for Clarke today but not enough to really enjoy that win! I was also pleased to see Johnson get his 50, probably more pleased than he looked!!

Great mornings play


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Lee will be back for the 3rd test i think, but its not like we haven't faced a tough time of it


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

Highest ever losing run chase by Australia.

lee might be playing untested as he may not be fit for northants.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 20, 2009)

Can't wait for edgbaston, always loved that test.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 20, 2009)

There's been some great cricket so far. Clarke, ponting, strauss and collingwood have done great with the bat. The bowlers haven't been so good. Anderson, flintoff and sometimes Johnson have been the only ones who have stood out. If Johnson gets firing and lee returns in form there will be some pretty tight games. 

It should be 1-1 and I think it will be after edgebaston.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 20, 2009)

Johnson - are you mad? He's all over the shop. he can't get his arm straight and is slinging easy runs all over.


----------



## mattie (Jul 20, 2009)

Relahni said:


> There's been some great cricket so far. Clarke, ponting, strauss and collingwood have done great with the bat. The bowlers haven't been so good. Anderson, flintoff and sometimes Johnson have been the only ones who have stood out. If Johnson gets firing and lee returns in form there will be some pretty tight games.
> 
> It should be 1-1 and I think it will be after edgebaston.



Johnson stood out all right...


----------



## Azertyioup (Jul 20, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> I'd love to see Lee fit for some of this series. Cracking bowler and I think if England don't have to face him then it takes something away from them winning anything against the aussies. I really felt for Clarke today but not enough to really enjoy that win! I was also pleased to see Johnson get his 50, probably more pleased than he looked!!
> 
> Great mornings play



Lee has a terrible record in England so he is PWNED.. AND they go to the Bullring next - Freddie will be loving it !


----------



## mhwfc (Jul 21, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> As an aside, I don't understand if it was sold out, why the whole of the top of the Mound stand was empty (couldn't see the top of the Grandstand) bar about 6 people?



In previous years when the final day of the Test was pay on the day I've been able to go in the corporate debenture seats in the Grand Stand no problem on a "Ground Admission" unreserved seats ticket, thought they don't exactly advertise that you can go up there. It may have changed this year though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it the same cockery as Wembley when the game is 'sold out' but half empty?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't even notice it wasn't fully 'sold out'. The crowd roaring/england demolishing austrailia distracted me abit.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

I tell you whose fucking me off - Peter Roebuck? No wonder we chased him out of Somerset. Aussie passport now and still an arse eh? ( ignore the sex case stuff- too easy)


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 21, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I tell you whose fucking me off - Peter Roebuck? No wonder we chased him out of Somerset. Aussie passport now and still an arse eh? ( ignore the sex case stuff- too easy)



Why? What's he said now?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

Just the usual. Nothing really. God i hate that man.  Not often i get the chance to have a pop at him. (for nothing)


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 21, 2009)

He is an odd one. I read his autobio (spanking and splitting somerset) and another book of his. It makes it hard to read his thoughts too seriously, which is a pity as he is yet another who writes very well on cricket. But he;s a contrary difficult cunt. His piece today seemed quite balanced though.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> He is an odd one. I read his autobio (spanking and splitting somerset) and another book of his. It makes it hard to read his thoughts too seriously, which is a pity as he is yet another who writes very well on cricket. But he;s a contrary difficult cunt. His piece today seemed quite balanced though.



That's exactly how he's left us down here. He clearly _is_ his own man and always will be, was he ever somersets though and so on... (nail my colours to the mast -  we were a viv/joel faimily). I read he's now moved on from aus to SA. He'll be off from there in a few years. I like people who try new things - i don't like Peter Roebuck. He makes me think that there's odd things about him.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 21, 2009)

I was lucky enough to go to see Viv and Joel in the 79 WC final and Gillette final, so absolutely yes..

His view though was that Joel was no longer fit enough to play (I think he said Joel admitted it), Viv was too proud to admit his eye was off the ball and Botham.. Crowe scored a stack the next year. He says he did it for the good of Somerset, but as he is such an odd bloke.. mind you cricket caters for the odd, kind of part of the attraction that there's such a mix of people involved.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

Botham wanted to go - and he 100% had to after the MC did that to his mates. Crowe i have nothing against, he was used - there was 100 types of back room shit going on. Joel was down to open the gates in his name a few weeks back - hopefully that's sorted. It's sorted with Viv. Not sure of Botham. Sure it will be though. Not good stuff at all. But that only happens if people love the club and its part of their life.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 21, 2009)

If only KP was Viv and Harmy was Joel..


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

Now you're talking


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 21, 2009)

Pretty pissed-off piece in The Age (Melbourne)


----------



## Santino (Jul 21, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Pretty pissed-off piece in The Age (Melbourne)


If I can just quote that article in full:



> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Christ Almighty.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 21, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> I'd love to see Lee fit for some of this series. Cracking bowler and I think if England don't have to face him then it takes something away from them winning anything against the aussies.



Lee is massively overrated dunno where you've got that from.

His record in England is Broad-esque.

I hope he does play.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

God, that article!

They really are the worst losers in the world!

Great winners, mind you.

I guess it's because they're so used to winning.  We're used to losing so we can afford to be good losers.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 21, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Pretty pissed-off piece in The Age (Melbourne)



Whinging cunt. 

Both the "disputed" catches were out, the umps just didn't refer one, hardly Strauss' fault.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 21, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> God, that article!
> 
> They really are the worst losers in the world!
> 
> ...




To be fair the players themselves lose fine, have a jar with the oppo etc.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 21, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Pretty pissed-off piece in The Age (Melbourne)



I'm not going to bother reading that, but lol@ the link saying strauss's style is unappealing, yeah yeah, i guess cause he helped us win our first test at lords v the aussies in 75 years, he's unappealing to them.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah - I mean their press etc.

I remember watching the Rugby World Cup final in a bar in Wuhan.  That was a great final, most of the foreigners in there were supporting Australia , with just a couple of other English people cheering us on, and the Aussie fans were getting well into it, but as soon as we won, they all started muttering "Well it's only our 4th favourite sport, so it's not that important" and so on


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 21, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah - I mean their press etc.
> 
> I remember watching the Rugby World Cup final in a bar in Wuhan.  That was a great final, most of the foreigners in there were supporting Australia , with just a couple of other English people cheering us on, and the Aussie fans were getting well into it, but as soon as we won, they all started muttering "Well it's only our 4th favourite sport, so it's not that important" and so on


----------



## Flashman (Jul 21, 2009)

Like the other headline in The Age though;

Flintoff Wins Battle of Wounded Knee.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


>



That was one of the best nights out I've ever had - being round the other side of the world, most westerners there were aussies/yanks/cannucks, I fully expected a humiliating defeat or for australia to nick it, england to chuck it away.  So it was just sooooo sweet...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Like the other headline in The Age though;
> 
> Flintoff Wins Battle of Wounded Knee.


----------



## og ogilby (Jul 21, 2009)

Last night I dreamt I was Ricky Ponting. Trying to work out a plan on how to win the next test match.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 21, 2009)

og ogilby said:


> Last night I dreamt I was Ricky Ponting. Trying to work out a plan on how to win the next test match.



Making more then 215 in your first innings would help.


----------



## og ogilby (Jul 21, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Making more then 215 in your first innings would help.


Thanks. But I'm awake now, and fortunately I'm not RP.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 21, 2009)

Dont worry mate,R.P.will give your not a few nightmares before this series is overIf Rudy Kutzen umpires another test i wont watch it for fear of kicking the plasma in


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 21, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Pretty pissed-off piece in The Age (Melbourne)




He's not a cricket writer, otherwise he'd remember McGraths hat-trick ball to Pietresen at the Oval.. how did the whinging poms idea start again?!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah - I mean their press etc.
> 
> I remember watching the Rugby World Cup final in a bar in Wuhan.  That was a great final, most of the foreigners in there were supporting Australia , with just a couple of other English people cheering us on, and the Aussie fans were getting well into it, but as soon as we won, they all started muttering "Well it's only our 4th favourite sport, so it's not that important" and so on


_Size of our poolulation versus Englands etc _ - we should make a whingers list and see how many we spot over the next month.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Fine during the match, but once the game is over, it shows a horrible lack of sportsmanship. Anyone booing Ponting there is the cunt, not him.
> 
> Really, it fucks me off that people don't know how to support their team without being a wanker about it.




The way he treats umpires is a disgrace.

Fuck the cunt.

See Hussey for how to behave when you get a bad 'un.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Dont worry mate,R.P.will give your not a few nightmares before this series is overIf Rudy Kutzen umpires another test i wont watch it for fear of kicking the plasma in



I'm going to be honest here and say that the absolute last thing I ever want to see is for England to play out three tedious draws.  It's such an English thing to try and do after securing a good victory.  I'd rather it was one apiece in the next two and then we lost the final test in the final over of the series (and hence a draw so you kept the trophy) than see us draw all three.

I know many won't agree with me, but I get fucking sick of the English thing of 'Ooh, we've had one good result, now we'll cling to it'.  As soon as it's over it's time for the next game and the next start.

It's plagued English sport for years.  Capello realises this in the football which is why I rate him so much.

Can we get on with the next test in the cricket, I wonder.

I hope so.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> _Size of our poolulation versus Englands etc _ - we should make a whingers list and see how many we spot over the next month.



That one can easily be countered by pointing out that the Australian government invests about 20 times as much per head as ours does.  In fact, considering how poorly invested in sport is in Britain, I really don't think we do that badly.  France and Australia invest something like 12 quid per head where we invest 50p ( I read that a while back, would like to get it verified).  And considering we do try and compete in more actual sports which are global (the only truly global sport Australia takes seriously is cricket), I don't think we do too badly really.

And we can point out that they have more obese people than us now.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 21, 2009)

The only time we'd do anything like that would be if we went to The Oval still 1-0 or 2-1 up; we played the extra batsman (Collingwood) in '05 in that situation.

But tbh you can't really play the Aussies with a "playing for a draw" mindset and Eng realise that.


----------



## mattie (Jul 21, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> That one can easily be countered by pointing out that the Australian government invests about 20 times as much per head as ours does.  In fact, considering how poorly invested in sport is in Britain, I really don't think we do that badly.  France and Australia invest something like 12 quid per head where we invest 50p ( I read that a while back, would like to get it verified).  And considering we do try and compete in more actual sports which are global (the only truly global sport Australia takes seriously is cricket), I don't think we do too badly really.
> 
> And we can point out that they have more obese people than us now.



I'd be interested to hear how that number is computed, if true.  I get subsidised tennis lessons which I gather is part-funded by the local council, perhaps the calculation of level of subsidy considers only central government support?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

mattie said:


> I'd be interested to hear how that number is computed, if true.  I get subsidised tennis lessons which I gather is part-funded by the local council, perhaps the calculation of level of subsidy considers only central government support?



Yeah - take it with a pinch of salt.  It's something I read ages ago in the Guardian or something.  I just remember 50p per head in Britain and 12-13 quid in France and something similar in Oz.

Thing is, in Britain we do actually have a lot of open space.  People complain there's nowhere to go to play sports, there is, but the facilities aren't always great.

I wonder what will happen in East London after the Olympics.  Will there be lots of affordable, good local facilities for people to use?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah - take it with a pinch of salt.  It's something I read ages ago in the Guardian or something.  I just remember 50p per head in Britain and 12-13 quid in France and something similar in Oz.
> 
> Thing is, in Britain we do actually have a lot of open space.  People complain there's nowhere to go to play sports, there is, but the facilities aren't always great.
> 
> I wonder what will happen in East London after the Olympics.  Will there be lots of affordable, good local facilities for people to use?



Not sure _when_ you read that but the lotteyr and olympic funding have changed things beyond all recognition. The aussies were moaning after the cycyling team cleaned up in beijing abou the funding UK riders/sports in general recieve now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Not sure _when_ you read that but the lotteyr and olympic funding have changed things beyond all recognition. The aussies were moaning after the cycyling team cleaned up in beijing abou the funding UK riders/sports in general recieve now.



Yeah - it was a long time ago, about 2001 IIRC.  I'd say British sport has improved a lot since then, so yeah, it's not really surprising that funding has improved.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 21, 2009)

(the only truly global sport Australia takes seriously is cricket),

Erm not quite trueWe are very serious about swimming(several world champs)Hockey(world champs)Netball(world champs)Track and field(world champs)Diving(olympic medals)Tennis(world champs)tiddleee winks and fucking snap,any sport you can imagine there would be someone here willing to have a crack.
Our climate lends itself to being outdoors a lot plus we have open spaces to set up a sport to play ie beach cricket or tennis for fun.Aussies are always telling the kids to feck off outside(noisy bastards)
All of our elite sportsmen and women are always holding coaching clinics around the country when released from international competition.Its part of repaying the Aust Institute of Sport for their development as juniors.
Its good to grow these future sportstars in a positive way .
AAAAAUUUUUSSSSSTTTTTRRRRRAAAAIIIIILLLLLIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAA

eta cycling too(how did i forget that)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

I meant global team sports.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm not sure I really believe the 'climate lends itself to being outdoors' thing. We have lots of open space and the weather is hardly 'trap yourself indoors' weather in Britain - in fact it ought to be perfect for sports, not too hot not too cold.

I think it's more to do with investment.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Track and field(world champs)



I think not.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 21, 2009)

What a day. Even having a blown-out tyre while hurtling down the A303 at 75mph couldn't take the shine off it  

I do hope Straus doesn't play it safe in decisions in the subsequent games. Our success in 2005 was due to our aggression and confidence.

As for that Strauss catch. I don't think the tv shows everything. He may have taken it, it may have hit the ground, he may know one way or the other he may not. He appealled and it was given. You ALWAYS get a few decisions in test matches that go like this.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 21, 2009)

We seem to think we have to be competitive in all global sports, whereas Australia don't really play football (yes of course they do, but it hasn't got the same draw), France don't play cricket etc., so we spread ourselves very thinly in comparison to any other nation. Football is too football, given we've only won one trophy. 

Aren't they trying to convert 'failed' sportspeople into volleyballers and handballers for 2012? As Harmy won't be centrally contracted he's been contacted for the 'running down a hill haphazardly waving your arms' competition as has Johnson by sport australia.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 21, 2009)

Trouble is the camera foreshortens so doesn't give a true reflection of what happened.

I'm 99% sure both catches were out, and the camera does in fact lie.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 21, 2009)

Flashman said:


> The way he treats umpires is a disgrace.
> 
> Fuck the cunt.
> 
> See Hussey for how to behave when you get a bad 'un.


----------



## JimW (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, having watched the highlights through the magic of bittorrent, thought I'd put in a word for Graham Swann as the perfect change bowler to complement that display of accuracy and aggression from Flintoff and Anderson. Very clever stuff, that dismissal of the excellent Clarke especially. Accurate and intelligent work all innings from Swann.
Also, Ricky Ponting gave a gracious and manly post-match interview and i don't know what you're all on about


----------



## Diamond (Jul 21, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> As an aside, I don't understand if it was sold out, why the whole of the top of the Mound stand was empty (couldn't see the top of the Grandstand) bar about 6 people?



The mound stand is more or less all corporate.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Absolutely. A proven test performer in very good form. Why on earth not?



Hoggy and Anderson? With Flintoff unlikely to bowl as much as he did at Lords in the rest of the series?

We'd have a bowling lineup without much variation in that scenario.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 21, 2009)

Hoggards' book has burned bridges so he won't be back (plus he's lost his nip in comparison to Onions). I think Harmison has to come back for Onions as

1 the aussies won't like it
2 onions is injured?
3 it will take a load off Fred knowing there is another hostile bowler, especially with another back to back coming up


----------



## Flashman (Jul 21, 2009)

JimW said:


> Also, Ricky Ponting gave a gracious and manly post-match interview and i don't know what you're all on about



Not got a problem with his interviews, never have had.


----------



## llion (Jul 21, 2009)

It'll be fascinating to see how Australia react to this defeat. My pre-series predictions have been totally wrong so far, as I'd expected Australia to be much stronger than they are. Realistically though, having lost series to India and South Africa recently, it was always a strong possibility that they would struggle. With Johnson so out of form and Lee crocked the bowling looks very weak. Difficult to know how they could improve the team as well - Watson in for North to give them an extra bowler, Stuart Clark in for Johnson or Siddle?? I think they'll stick with Johnson, and I still think they're capable of coming back to draw or even win the series, especially if injury does rule out Flintoff and KP at some stage, but it's going to be much tougher for them than I'd expected. Fair play to England, they're looking pretty strong at the moment.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee gets the ball to swing 10% of the time. And when he does he gets wickets and is very dangerous. The rest of the time he gets slapped around and is easy runs.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 21, 2009)

llion said:


> Realistically though, having lost series to India and South Africa recently, it was always a strong possibility that they would struggle.



Sorry, are we talking about Australia or England here?


----------



## Diamond (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice gesture from Ponting:


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 21, 2009)

Punter's doing good


----------



## Flashman (Jul 21, 2009)

They're a pretty good bunch of Aussie's these lads it has to be said.


----------



## llion (Jul 21, 2009)

Nemo - Australia have lost series to India and S Africa in 2008/2009 (as well as beating South Africa away from home as well). They lost 2-0 away to India, including a walloping 320 run defeat in one game. I'd guess that this was the first international season in over 20 years in which they'd lost two full test series.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 21, 2009)

They were always going to slide a bit losing the like of McGrath, Warne, Gilly, Langer, Hayden et al.

They're still a decent side though as winning in SA testifies.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 22, 2009)

llion said:


> Nemo - Australia have lost series to India and S Africa in 2008/2009 (as well as beating South Africa away from home as well). They lost 2-0 away to India, including a walloping 320 run defeat in one game. I'd guess that this was the first international season in over 20 years in which they'd lost two full test series.



With only one passable spinner they would really struggle in India.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 22, 2009)

Flashman said:


> They're a pretty good bunch of Aussie's these lads it has to be said.


When aren't they - not that you'd think so from  this kind of nonsense.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

Ponting is a twat though 

It's his treatment of umpires that pisses me off, although only Butchers and I seem to have noticed this.

Even on the pic in the thread you link to he's calling the ump by the looks of it.


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Nice gesture from Ponting:



What's this?  ^^

Can't youtube at work.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 22, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Even on the pic in the thread you link to he's calling the ump by the looks of it.


He'd just been given out is why, when he wasn't.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

Santino said:


> What's this?  ^^
> 
> Can't youtube at work.



Just Punter shaking hands with the England team after the Lord's defeat.

Which happens after every game of cricket whoever the captain so fuck knows why it's being singled out as some sort of special thing.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> He'd just been given out is why, when he wasn't.



Plenty of players get rough decisions but manage to not throw a mard.

He's a mard arse who treats umpires with disdain at best, aggression at worst.

Fuck him.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

I want some cricket
Need some sport in my life right now


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 22, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Plenty of players get rough decisions but manage to not throw a mard.


Shit umpiring. Not acceptable at this level. Probably influenced the match result which is obviously the worst kind of mistake. The players and fans deserve better. I think he had every right to be upset, not just for himself but for the contest and everyone watching.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

Letting England get to 190-0, and then scoring 215 in the first innings is what led to the result, as Ponting admitted himself.

Anyway it's just one example, he does it time and again with umps and it's shit.

 But if you and the rest of his fanboys want to blindly ignore, or indeed support his decorum, that's fine.

As for shit umpiring, how many time throughout his career will he have had a let off by shit umpiring? A fair few one would venture.

Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 22, 2009)

True of that specific situation maybe LC - but ceraintly doesn't apply to or exxplain his general attitude towards umpires - aggreesive, disdainful, bossy and prepared to apply pressure to get his own way.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

It's wrong even in that instance though, I don't mind a rolleyes or a wry grin, but to start shouting and balling at umps like he's doing in that pic.

Wrong'un.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 22, 2009)

Butchers - I don't disagree he does that. I just don't want to forgive shit umpiring by focusing on Ponting all the time.

Flashman - Bit old to be a "fanboy", though not entirely sure what they are.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

Fanman?


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll leave you with it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 22, 2009)

Flashman said:


> It's wrong even in that instance though, I don't mind a rolleyes or a wry grin, but to start shouting and balling at umps like he's doing in that pic.
> 
> Wrong'un.



Yep - agreed i meant true he'd got a bad decision not that this justifies the reaction.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 22, 2009)

Not specifically The Ashes, but has anyone watched the recent BBC2 Empire of Cricket series? Not a lot that's new if you read a fair bit about the game, but some great footage nevertheless. All of them are up on youtube.

Need to see more footage of Botham's 1981 mid-Headingly barbeque


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

Rudi Explains It All

He would have given the Ponting one LBW anyway, if he thought he hadn't clipped it.

He also goes on about the other controversial catches.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Not specifically The Ashes, but has anyone watched the recent BBC2 Empire of Cricket series? Not a lot that's new if you read a fair bit about the game, but some great footage nevertheless. All of them are up on youtube.
> 
> Need to see more footage of Botham's 1981 mid-Headingly barbeque



Caught half of two eps, the West Indies one and the Aussie one.

Very good.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 22, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Plenty of players get rough decisions but manage to not throw a mard.
> 
> He's a mard arse who treats umpires with disdain at best, aggression at worst.
> 
> Fuck him.




You're on the wind up.. and you've forgotten the Law of Illingworth/Gatting, which means it's fine to confront umpires when you're captaining your country abroad.. it's nothing in comparison to what we've seen before.

You'd be wondering the hell was wrong with him if he didn;t appeal? I thought he was being a cunt claiming and questioning catches and pulling faces (he was the same in 2005), but I also think that's fine on the pitch, more so as the decisions he challenged proved to be correct.

He's an Ashes skipper of an underperforming team ffs and he definitely definitely shouldn't be booed.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

Well all this aggressive nonsense is not my cup of tea, whoever it is, but whatever floats your boat I suppose.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep,fuck it,your one up but after this Egbaston(weird name) test we should be 1 allThats if we get umps with 20/20 vision this timeFair dinkum it was woeful.There would/could not be a cricket lover amongst you that can disagree.I know about swings and roundabouts but tests are a religion,the ultimate sporting event in my world.Poor umpiring brings it down.Off with Rudy's fucking head


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 22, 2009)

sky reporting kp out for rest of series after surgery on his achilles?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

Aye.

Fucking hell, it'll be Bell.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

Bell at 3, Bobara to move down you'd imagine.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 22, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Bell at 3, Bobara to move down you'd imagine.


If Bell's at 3, surely Colly has to be 4. Otherwise the upper-middle-order looks extremely frail.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If Bell's at 3, surely Colly has to be 4. Otherwise the upper-middle-order looks extremely frail.



Yes, because it's been a powerhouse, apart from Strauss


----------



## Discordia (Jul 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If Bell's at 3, surely Colly has to be 4. The upper-middle-order looks extremely frail.



Fixed.

The Sherminator is back! Celebration time!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 22, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Fixed.
> 
> The Sherminator is back! Celebration time!


Colly is anything but frail. Don't forget he took Warne and McGrath for 200 in Australia.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 22, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> sky reporting kp out for rest of series after surgery on his achilles?


----------



## g force (Jul 22, 2009)

Surely leave Bopara at 3 and have Bell at 4 or 5?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 22, 2009)

g force said:


> Surely leave Bopara at 3 and have Bell at 4 or 5?


Or, preferably, find someone else and have the chipmunk at 12.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Colly is anything but frail. Don't forget he took Warne and McGrath for 200 in Australia.


This is why he should stay where he is at five. Like Graham Thorpe, before him, and Steve Waugh for Australia, you need a fighter at five, someone who'll dig in when the top order makes a mess of it. Collingwood's the only England batsman who can fill this role.

ETA: Also, he's doing well at 5. Leave him where he's doing well.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't want Colly moved either.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 22, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> This is why he should stay where he is at five. Like Graham Thorpe, before him, and Steve Waugh for Australia, you need a fighter at five, someone who'll dig in when the top order makes a mess of it. Collingwood's the only England batsman who can fill this role.
> 
> ETA: Also, he's doing well at 5. Leave him where he's doing well.


Trouble is, I don't trust Bell and Bopara at 3 and 4. There's very little sturdiness of purpose there.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 22, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Bell at 3, Bobara to move down you'd imagine.



Yep - I would say it would be:

Strauss
Cook
Bell
Bopara
Collingwood
Prior 
Tail.


----------



## aylee (Jul 22, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Yep,fuck it,your one up but after this Egbaston(weird name) test we should be 1 allThats if we get umps with 20/20 vision this timeFair dinkum it was woeful.There would/could not be a cricket lover amongst you that can disagree.I know about swings and roundabouts but tests are a religion,the ultimate sporting event in my world.Poor umpiring brings it down.Off with Rudy's fucking head



Seemed to me that there were as many umpiring errors in Australia's favour as against them ....


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Trouble is, I don't trust Bell and Bopara at 3 and 4. There's very little sturdiness of purpose there.



I don't trust Bell anywhere.

Jimmeh at four...


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Yep - I would say it would be:
> 
> Strauss
> Cook
> ...



That'd be my guess too.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 22, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Yep,fuck it,your one up but after this Egbaston(weird name) test we should be 1 allThats if we get umps with 20/20 vision this timeFair dinkum it was woeful.There would/could not be a cricket lover amongst you that can disagree.I know about swings and roundabouts but tests are a religion,the ultimate sporting event in my world.Poor umpiring brings it down.Off with Rudy's fucking head



Edgbaston is a very weird name. They should change it to Woolloongabba, Wonglepong or Mount Buggery.

There were a couple of bad decisions in the match. But as I said before. This happens in almost every match. It's part of the game. Two dodgy wickets given doesn't automatically make a test match defeat.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 22, 2009)

Flashman said:


> That'd be my guess too.


Yes. And mine. 

Flintoff/Broad = Tail


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah bit harsh that


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 22, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Yeah bit harsh that


Only a bit, though. I'll be very surprised if either of them reaches three figures in this series, or possibly ever in Broad's case (ever again in Flintoff's).


----------



## Flashman (Jul 22, 2009)

If Broad couldn't bat a bit he wouldn't be picked I reckon, which is maddening.

I've always been happy with 30s 40s and the odd 50 from Fred tbh, never really rated him as a batsman anyway.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 22, 2009)

Flashman said:


> If Broad couldn't bat a bit he wouldn't be picked I reckon, which is maddening.
> 
> I've always been happy with 30s 40s and the odd 50 from Fred tbh, never really rated him as a batsman anyway.


Agreed on both counts.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 22, 2009)

Bopara should stay at 3 or 4

A lineup of Strauss, Cook, Bell and Collingwood at the top looks a bit too polite for my liking.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 22, 2009)

Shit in heaven, this is a blow.

Come on, let's get behind Bell. He's a sensitive chap.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 22, 2009)

Losing Pieterson isn't a blow. He's not performed, and has actively gone after personal glory rather than team success.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 22, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Losing Pieterson isn't a blow. He's not performed, and has actively gone after personal glory rather than team success.



Of course it's a blow. His dismissal on the sweep was awful, it was clear he needed a talking to, but he was spoken to and would have shaped up throughout the series. It's a blow because it does mean Bell, who plays lovely shots but gets spooked, and because Bopara is too high at three, especially now, given what comes after him.

We'll still win the series 2-0 though


----------



## g force (Jul 22, 2009)

Indeed....that's what is so maddening about Bell he's got the technique he just seems to lose his head too much.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 22, 2009)

g force said:


> Indeed....that's what is so maddening about Bell he's got the technique he just seems to lose his head too much.


Yeah. He's the anti-Collingwood. Beautiful technique but no grit.


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yeah. He's the anti-Collingwood. Beautiful technique but no grit.


We should genetically engineer them into the perfect batsman... Bellingwood.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> This is why he should stay where he is at five. Like Graham Thorpe, before him, and Steve Waugh for Australia, you need a fighter at five, someone who'll dig in when the top order makes a mess of it. Collingwood's the only England batsman who can fill this role.
> 
> ETA: Also, he's doing well at 5. Leave him where he's doing well.



Correct. Whenever we need someone to get us out of jail, Collingwood steps up. And him and Prior together can be a real headache for the bowling side.

Losing Pietersen is not the end of the world IMO, we clearly can't rely on him to make runs on a regular basis, he's been little more than dead weight in the series so far, although his injury probably had a lot to do with that. Bell is probably itching to prove himself after a lengthy drop, and for all his faults is still a terrific player. Bopara is capable of shaping up to KP's role if he gets his head right, and I think moving to 4 would be good for him.

If we lose Jimmy or Collingwood, we're fucked. Anyone else and we can plug the gaps and keep going.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 22, 2009)

Santino said:


> We should genetically engineer them into the perfect batsman... Bellingwood.



We can't have someone whose name sounds like a meet up for doggers and cottagers in the team.


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmm. Bell did make a 50 in four of the 2006-07 Ashes Tests. That's against Warne and McGrath in Australian conditions too.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

I will speak to Pietersen about his slack ways. 
He rents the office above me and employs what seems to be all ladies, all aged between 20-30 and all are not unattractive. 
Generally you can tell when he is about as the combined value of all the cars parked in the car park trebles.


----------



## mhwfc (Jul 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I will speak to Pietersen about his slack ways.
> He rents the office above me and employs what seems to be all ladies, all aged between 20-30 and all are not unattractive.
> Generally you can tell when he is about as the combined value of all the cars parked in the car park trebles.



What does a cricketer need an office for? His office should be the crease goddammit


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2009)

Some side interest or something. 
Apparently cricketers can't play forever or something.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 22, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> I got a feeling Pietersen won't play in all the tests.



As I said on 26 June.

Even if none of my other predictions come true...

It makes you wonder why they even bothered playing him in the 20/20 World Cup. I guess he was probably going to be injured anyway though.

Perhaps Andy Flower could have a gentle word with Trescothick and ask him to play the last few tests as a kind of send off??? Haha, if only. 

Looks like Bellend is the man. I think he'll do ok, but who else is there other than Shah??? Bring back Gower!!!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 22, 2009)

We need some Grievous Bodily Harmison!


----------



## Big Jim (Jul 22, 2009)

Stephen Fry's speech at Andrew Strauss' benefit dinner. Funny stuff.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 22, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Of course it's a blow. His dismissal on the sweep was awful, it was clear he needed a talking to, but he was spoken to and would have shaped up throughout the series. It's a blow because it does mean Bell, who plays lovely shots but gets spooked, and because Bopara is too high at three, especially now, given what comes after him.



This...


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 22, 2009)

Agree with DM too...

During (yet) another session of work based cricket punitry the names Trescothick, Bell, Shah, Bopara and Key were mentioned and inserted at different places in 'our' England xi's. As were the names Onions, Harmison, Broad, Rashid, Panasar and (leftfield I know) Plunkett. 

None of the combinations looked quite right. Certainly not many of the names above will have the convicts shaking in their boots.

A barely fit Fred and no Pietersen is a huge blow make no mistake.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 23, 2009)

Flintoff was in Bristol doing some school work yesterday - the headline on the local papers newstands was _Flintoff over Bristol_ - not sure if that was a deliberate nod to Hitler or an allusion to Flintioff's right wing views....


----------



## Flashman (Jul 23, 2009)

Dunno if he's especially "right wing", although most if not all cricketers are Tories obv.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 23, 2009)

I may well have misremembered whatever his 'outburst' was about tbf to him.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 23, 2009)

Probably mentioned Broken Britain™ or summat.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 23, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Agree with DM too...
> 
> During (yet) another session of work based cricket punitry the names Trescothick, Bell, Shah, Bopara and Key were mentioned and inserted at different places in 'our' England xi's. As were the names Onions, Harmison, Broad, Rashid, Panasar and (leftfield I know) Plunkett.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't think Pietersen makes that much material difference to the team. He has had 4 chances and hasn't impressed on any of them.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 23, 2009)

Rather lose KP than Fred certainly.

Not a Bell fan but I think he'll get runs.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, thinking on this a bit more, I reckon Bell might do a lot better this time. Australia have been told to rein in their sledging and as a whole they appear to be far less intimidating side at the crease.

Also, after Warne's revelations regarding Bell's dismissal in the last series at Lords, hopefully Bell will grow in confidence and be less prone to being undermined from a mental perspective.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 23, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Rather lose KP than Fred certainly.
> 
> Not a Bell fan but I think he'll get runs.



me too.

squeeky arse Bell won't cope.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 23, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Well, thinking on this a bit more, I reckon Bell might do a lot better this time. Australia have been told to rein in their sledging and as a whole they appear to be far less intimidating side at the crease.


Sledging is only effective when you're good, though. What do you say to a batsman who's just smacked a long-hop from your main strike bowler for four?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 23, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Sledging is only effective when you're good, though. What do you say to a batsman who's just smacked a long-hop from your main strike bowler for four?


'Mind the windows, Tino'?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 23, 2009)

Latest re. the Aussies' game at Northampton is that Shane Watson and Stuart Clark have got a game, but Lee is still injured.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 23, 2009)

The psychological factor is massive in test match cricket. Flintoff seems about the only bowler we have who can make the batsmen try and play the player rather than playing the ball. Warne was the best at it. You need to have the confidence to look the batsmen in the eye. And you don't always have to trying to aggressively psyche them out. Flintoff is good at getting the batsmen off balance by a wink and a joke. He's not doing it to be friendly - he's doing it to create a connection, and therefore a distraction, between him and the batsmen. They are thinking about something other than the ball.

Anderson isn't really able to do it. He can stare them down a bit - but he's in his own rythym that he doesn't want to break.


----------



## Santino (Jul 23, 2009)

The thing that KP could have done that no one else would do was to completely dismantle a bowling line up, or bat a particular bowler out of the game. Psychologically that was more important than how many runs he'd score. Bell (or Key or Shah for that matter) isn't going to do that, even if he makes 3 centuries between now and the last Test. Fortunately for England, the Aussie attack is no better than a moderately good international side at the moment, so an in-form Bell should be able to step up.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 23, 2009)

This series KP hasn't been mobile in the field or between the wickets and was averaging about 35, so it shouldn't be too much for Bell to match and improve on this (on current performance) and god forbid strengthen the side, assuming he makes _some _runs? The KP averaging 50 against the Aussies as he did before the series is more of a loss. Bell may even allow Bopara to drop down one and relax.

Pluses for Broad were his catch, getting Ponting, almost Clarke first ball, and amazingly being our most economical bowler, so with the loss of KP I'd keep him in as well (depending on other stuff of course)


----------



## Idaho (Jul 23, 2009)

Broad doesn't appear to be getting much consistent movement off the seam. I think this is leading him to bowl a hundred variations. He's out of rythym and confidence. The bowling coach just needs to get him in the nets bowling a consistent line and length and go through the bowling plan against each batsman.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 23, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Sledging is only effective when you're good, though. What do you say to a batsman who's just smacked a long-hop from your main strike bowler for four?



I think last Ashes I mentioned my sure-fire plan for victory, which is to bring in Derren Brown as the short-leg specialist. It cannot fail, why has he not been called up?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 23, 2009)

Well done the Langer btw - goes past Bradman as Australia's highest ever run-scorer in first-class cricket.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 24, 2009)

Sri Lanka having a pretty good go at chasing down 492.  160 to go with 4 wickets down, 40-odd overs left ...


----------



## strung out (Jul 24, 2009)

sri lanka need another 100 runs, 6 wickets in hand, final session


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jul 24, 2009)

Ah, bollocks. Draw.

Someone'll do it, one day 

e2a: Glad it wasn't last week


----------



## Santino (Jul 24, 2009)

Australia struggling against Northants at the moment. Hughes out for 10.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 24, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned Ramprakash coming in to the team yet??? What a fairy tale that would be.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 24, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Has anyone mentioned Ramprakash coming in to the team yet??? What a fairy tale that would be.


I think I would have picked him a couple of years ago. It would be similar in a way to Simon Katich for Australia – dropped after some poor results, but then going away to the 1st class game and scoring massive runs. Katich was a success on his return, and I think Ramprakash could have been too. 

Maybe too late now though.


----------



## Santino (Jul 24, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I think I would have picked him a couple of years ago. It would be similar in a way to Simon Katich for Australia – dropped after some poor results, but then going away to the 1st class game and scoring massive runs. Katich was a success on his return, and I think Ramprakash could have been too.
> 
> Maybe too late now though.


A couple of commentators picked up on the fact that it took him an age to score his 100th century, having knocked out the previous dozen more or less weekly, leading to speculation that he was still very sensitive to pressure.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 24, 2009)

Santino said:


> A couple of commentators picked up on the fact that it took him an age to score his 100th century, having knocked out the previous dozen more or less weekly, leading to speculation that he was still very sensitive to pressure.


Don't think it was quite an 'age'. A couple of months iirc.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 24, 2009)

Santino said:


> Australia struggling against Northants at the moment. Hughes out for 10.



It's just terrible what a bad time he is having this tour 



Santino said:


> A couple of commentators picked up on the fact that it took him an age to score his 100th century, having knocked out the previous dozen more or less weekly, leading to speculation that he was still very sensitive to pressure.



It seems that the ability to handle pressure is more important than talent.


----------



## Santino (Jul 24, 2009)

Idaho said:


> It seems that the ability to handle pressure is more important than talent.


Talent with a bad temperament is just as bad as no talent.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 24, 2009)

Santino said:


> Talent with a bad temperament is just as bad as no talent.



It can be worse - keeps players in the team for ages while doing badly, in the hope they'll live up to their talent soon.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 24, 2009)

Conversely - there must be some above average players out there who have never really shined, but have the perfect temprament for test matches.


----------



## gabi (Jul 24, 2009)

Watson just out for 84. That's gonna make the selection interesting.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 24, 2009)

gabi said:


> Watson just out for 84. That's gonna make the selection interesting.


Good good. I don't really rate him – ordinary batsman, ordinary bowler – so I wish him all the best in this match.


----------



## gabi (Jul 24, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Good good. I don't really rate him – ordinary batsman, ordinary bowler – so I wish him all the best in this match.



Didn't he win player of the tournament in the first IPL? Maybe wrong player..

Still - he's pretty handy.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 24, 2009)

gabi said:


> Didn't he win player of the tournament in the first IPL? Maybe wrong player..
> 
> Still - he's pretty handy.


Don't know, but Brendan McCullum of New Zealand had a blinder in the IPL and is also a very ordinary test player. 20/20 success ≠ good test player.


----------



## Santino (Jul 24, 2009)

Watson to open in a Test? Yes please.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 24, 2009)

Santino said:


> Watson to open in a Test? Yes please.


Yeah, Watson and Hughes at the top of the order.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 24, 2009)

Confirmed no Lee at Edgbaston.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 24, 2009)

Hussey would open with Watto in down the order I'd imagine.

Not a bad bat for me.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 24, 2009)

Edgbaston will be a draw i reckon.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 25, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Edgbaston will be a draw i reckon.



you dont know nuffin
We will triumph of course,just like i saw in my crystal ball(new one too)
I smashed the other one as it lied


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 25, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Hussey would open with Watto in down the order I'd imagine.
> 
> Not a bad bat for me.


Eight matches, average 19. A very very poor record.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 25, 2009)

The word on the pitch isn't very promising.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 25, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> you dont know nuffin
> We will triumph of course,just like i saw in my crystal ball(new one too)
> I smashed the other one as it lied


Did you lose money betting on the Aussies at Lord's then?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 25, 2009)

Non-refundable tickets for the final day? 

Bunch of fucking greedy pisstakers.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 25, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Non-refundable tickets for the final day?
> 
> Bunch of fucking greedy pisstakers.



Even if there's no play at all? Is that even legal?


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 25, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Did you lose money betting on the Aussies at Lord's then?



Yes20 dollars on the draw at 3/1 before the game.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 25, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Eight matches, average 19. A very very poor record.



Mike Hussey had an average of 55 as an opener.Fucked if i know why we ever moved him down the order.Could have had Langer or Haydos at 1st drop.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 25, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Mike Hussey had an average of 55 as an opener.Fucked if i know why we ever moved him down the order.Could have had Langer or Haydos at 1st drop.


Ah ok. I thought you meant Watson.

I agree that opening might do Hussey some good. Hussey/Katich would be quite a dour partnership though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 25, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Yes20 dollars on the draw at 3/1 before the game.



hahahahahahah 

Seems its you who knows nuffing!!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 25, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Even if there's no play at all? Is that even legal?


Almost certainly. If you look at the terms and conditions, it will say something like 'play is not guaranteed' and will only promise refunds for tickets for the first four days.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 25, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Mike Hussey had an average of 55 as an opener.Fucked if i know why we ever moved him down the order.Could have had Langer or Haydos at 1st drop.



Yeah, but he averages 78 at number 5 too.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 25, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Almost certainly. If you look at the terms and conditions, it will say something like 'play is not guaranteed' and will only promise refunds for tickets for the first four days.



My 5th day ticket said full refund if the match has been completed, then lists options for refunds if weather stops play. If the game had finished in one ball, that's tough luck..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 25, 2009)

They've been taking the piss with ticket prices ever since England won in 2005. I expect more piss-taking if England win again. English cricket is run by a bunch of utter cunts, who are ready to sell the soul of cricket to the highest bidder, be they Sky or test-cricket hating Stanford.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 25, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Yeah, but he averages 78 at number 5 too.


He averages 30 in the last 18 months, and he ain't getting any younger. That's what really matters.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 25, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They've been taking the piss with ticket prices ever since England won in 2005. I expect more piss-taking if England win again. English cricket is run by a bunch of utter cunts, who are ready to sell the soul of cricket to the highest bidder, be they Sky or test-cricket hating Stanford.



They are but also ground capacities are too small and they know the tickets will sell. 16,000 capacity is too small, Lords at 30,000 is too small and that's the biggest. If they need money to pay players (amongst the rest of it) then they should just let them play IPL each year.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 25, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Yeah, but he averages 78 at number 5 too.



yes but i was alluding to his ability as an opener.Everyones got number fives comming outa their arses


----------



## baldrick (Jul 25, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They've been taking the piss with ticket prices ever since England won in 2005. I expect more piss-taking if England win again. English cricket is run by a bunch of utter cunts, who are ready to sell the soul of cricket to the highest bidder, be they Sky or test-cricket hating Stanford.


yup.  went to the edgbaston test in 2005 - £40 a day.  no way on earth i could afford it this year, possibly even ever again.
it's such a cliche to complain that they're pricing real fans out of sport, but it's true


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 25, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He averages 30 in the last 18 months, and he ain't getting any younger. That's what really matters.



I dont know if the age thing applys to batsmen as much as bowlers.Each of our countries have had their fair share of dinosaurs swinging bats thru the years.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 25, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> I dont know if the age thing applys to batsmen as much as bowlers.Each of our countries have had their fair share of dinosaurs swinging bats thru the years.


Different players lose it at different ages. Gooch was just coming into his prime at Hussey's age, but that's exceptional. It is around one's mid-thirties that ageing really starts to reduce your physical abilities.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 25, 2009)

Well Harmison has pulled the plug at 30.(soft cunt)Retiring from top level cricket.Not much use him playing this test then is it?


----------



## Santino (Jul 25, 2009)

Mitchell Johnson 7 overs for 42 runs and no wickets vs. Northants.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 25, 2009)

Santino said:


> Mitchell Johnson 7 overs for 42 runs and no wickets vs. Northants.


Shame, was hoping he'd play at Edgbaston.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 25, 2009)

His head must be all over the shop. I almost feel sorry for him.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 25, 2009)

Santino said:


> Mitchell Johnson 7 overs for 42 runs and no wickets vs. Northants.



Has a few dramas off field.His mum is going on about how her boy has been taken from her by a tartHe never phones anymore,all he thinks about is his fiancee,sob sob.
Have you seen his missus??I can see whyI have it on good authority that Mitchell has no semen left.He has been shagging her that much that now he only blows dustThe poor lads clearly done in,thats where all his power has gone,out the end of his knob


----------



## Santino (Jul 28, 2009)

'Australia must pick Johnson, says Anderson'

http://www.cricinfo.com/engvaus2009/content/current/story/416543.html

Genuine thoughts from a fellow fast-bowler or Aussie-style mind games from the England camp?


----------



## gabi (Jul 28, 2009)

Santino said:


> 'Australia must pick Johnson, says Anderson'
> 
> http://www.cricinfo.com/engvaus2009/content/current/story/416543.html
> 
> Genuine thoughts from a fellow fast-bowler or Aussie-style mind games from the England camp?



Have you ever heard jimmy speak? I don't think there's any mind games going on. Or any mind for that matter. He makes Beckham sound like Nietzsche.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 28, 2009)

gabi said:


> Have you ever heard jimmy speak? I don't think there's any mind games going on. Or any mind for that matter. He makes Beckham sound like Nietzsche.



No, I never picked up on his German accent.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 28, 2009)

Johnson and Siddle (and Anderson for that matter) are all averaging around 41 for the series, so if Johnson is fit for dropping then theoretically so should the other 2. I think the point is that he is producing the same results as a bowler bowling well (Siddle) even when he's chucking pies so it looks as if Siddle would get dropped first.


----------



## gabi (Jul 28, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Johnson and Siddle (and Anderson for that matter) are all averaging around 41 for the series, so if Johnson is fit for dropping then theoretically so should the other 2. I think the point is that he is producing the same results as a bowler bowling well (Siddle) even when he's chucking pies so it looks as if Siddle would get dropped first.



Good point. Altho theres a lot of pressure coming from the aussie media to get rid of Johnson. Selectors often cave in.

I'd pick him. Form is temporary, class is permanent after all. And he's a classy bowler on his day. Not to mention a pretty handy tailender.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 28, 2009)

I would keep him,he has to improve,Stuart Clark is breathing down the necks of any out of form bowlers.Hillfy has held his own,so for me its between Siddle and Mitch who goes to let Clark in the 4th test.If they dont perform this time they may well be carrying drinks in the 4th.
I love to watch Clark bowl,more bounce than the other 3 fasts


----------



## Balbi (Jul 28, 2009)

I rate Hilfenhaus, he looks like he could be terrifying with the right concentration.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 28, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Johnson and Siddle (and Anderson for that matter) are all averaging around 41 for the series, so if Johnson is fit for dropping then theoretically so should the other 2. I think the point is that he is producing the same results as a bowler bowling well (Siddle) even when he's chucking pies so it looks as if Siddle would get dropped first.


Average isn't the whole story. Johnson has gone at a shocking runrate and his pie-chucking has given England belief. His appalling bowling – and it was appalling, you can't read too much into averages over two tests – is the main reason England got off to such a flier at Lord's. Just two sessions into the match and Australia were already in deep shit. They'd be mad to keep him in the team when bowling with such a total lack of confidence, so let's hope they do.


----------



## gabi (Jul 28, 2009)

The bookies are offering England at 5/1 to win this test. Aussies at 2/1. Quite surprising really.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 28, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Average isn't the whole story. Johnson has gone at a shocking runrate and his pie-chucking has given England belief. His appalling bowling – and it was appalling, you can't read too much into averages over two tests – is the main reason England got off to such a flier at Lord's. Just two sessions into the match and Australia were already in deep shit. They'd be mad to keep him in the team when bowling with such a total lack of confidence, so let's hope they do.



I agree with you (just putting the theory forward)! 

I looked at him bowling against SA  and like Harmy when he fires, he fires and you wouldn't want to face it, so on potential he has somewhere to go whereas this is the best Siddle will do. It's a tough call, which has nothing to do with Siddle in fact..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 28, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I agree with you (just putting the theory forward)!
> 
> I looked at him bowling against SA  and like Harmy when he fires, he fires and you wouldn't want to face it, so on potential he has somewhere to go whereas this is the best Siddle will do. It's a tough call, which has nothing to do with Siddle in fact..



I entirely agree. At their best, Johnson is a far better bowler than Siddle. But he has to show something. I'm sure Australia are desperate to pick him, but by all accounts his bowling was awful again at Northants. Aus have to bring Clark in now – should have been in from Cardiff imo. I'm guessing that they will drop Siddle again, but I'm also guessing that Johnson will flop again. After all, Harmison didn't come good after a similarly awful start last Ashes, did he?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 28, 2009)

If the pitch is flat and spongy then it sounds like a good game for a seamer to miss..

It's almost as if Johnson is getting the old left arm spinners problem of the yips.. I can't believe how badly he has bowled.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 28, 2009)

gabi said:


> Good point. Altho theres a lot of pressure coming from the aussie media to get rid of Johnson. Selectors often cave in.
> 
> I'd pick him. Form is temporary, class is permanent after all. And he's a classy bowler on his day. Not to mention a pretty handy tailender.


The batting is not really a good reason to pick him imo. England have spent years making baffling selection decisions based on someone's supposed batting abilities being better than their competitors who nonetheless are better at keeping/bowling (witness Geraint Jones and Ashley Giles once Panesar was on the scene) and it's ultimately self-defeating. The people who are there to get runs are the top order, and if they don't, getting thirty or forty more from Johnson isn't going to do an awful lot of good when at current rates he'll concede that many in five or six overs of bowling.


----------



## gabi (Jul 28, 2009)

Nemo said:


> The batting is not really a good reason to pick him imo. England have spent years making baffling selection decisions based on someone's supposed batting abilities being better than their competitors who nonetheless are better at keeping/bowling (witness Geraint Jones and Ashley Giles once Panesar was on the scene) and it's ultimately self-defeating. The people who are there to get runs are the top order, and if they don't, getting thirty or forty more from Johnson isn't going to do an awful lot of good when at current rates he'll concede that many in five or six overs of bowling.



He'll take 10 wickets in this match - he's due.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 28, 2009)

gabi said:


> He'll take 10 wickets in this match - he's due.


From the sound of it, it's not a friendly pitch for bowlers, so I'd be surprised.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 28, 2009)

Nemo said:


> From the sound of it, it's not a friendly pitch for bowlers, so I'd be surprised.



My prediction of a draw seems likely then.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 28, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> My prediction of a draw seems likely then.


Especially given that it's going to rain.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 29, 2009)

Edgbaston's looking a bit wet at the moment.

e2a well it was earlier, link's broken now


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 29, 2009)

Flintoff fit
Panesar released so between Harmison and Onions..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

Broad definitely to play then?


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Broad definitely to play then?



fucking beauty,i was hoping he would


----------



## Nemo (Jul 29, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> fucking beauty,i was hoping he would


So how are your men Johnson and Hughes?


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 29, 2009)

Nemo said:


> So how are your men Johnson and Hughes?



as well as can be expected under the circumstancesMitch has never had a bad run in 1st class cricket,its all been easy until this series.I suppose this is where one's character comes to the fore.He isnt lacking in that department and neither is Hughes.Given time at this level is what is required.Might not do us a lot of good in this series but will stand us in good stead later on


----------



## Relahni (Jul 29, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> as well as can be expected under the circumstancesMitch has never had a bad run in 1st class cricket,its all been easy until this series.I suppose this is where one's character comes to the fore.He isnt lacking in that department and neither is Hughes.Given time at this level is what is required.Might not do us a lot of good in this series but will stand us in good stead later on



Johnson has been shit by his standard and is still taking wickets. If he gets it right, it could be disastrous for England.

I think the bowlers are key to this series.  Whoever wins that battle, will win the ashes.

Anderson and Flintoff have got the edge so far.  I'm certain the Aussies will bounce back.

If Johnson returns to form, it wouldn't be the first time egg is on the face of the English.

Here's hoping he doesn't return to form!


----------



## baldrick (Jul 29, 2009)

they've cracked down on internet at work and now i can't even listen to tms any more


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 29, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> as well as can be expected under the circumstancesMitch has never had a bad run in 1st class cricket,its all been easy until this series.I suppose this is where one's character comes to the fore.He isnt lacking in that department and neither is Hughes.Given time at this level is what is required.Might not do us a lot of good in this series but will stand us in good stead later on



I thought he was dropped even by Queensland a few years ago?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Johnson has been shit by his standard and is still taking wickets. If he gets it right, it could be disastrous for England.
> 
> I think the bowlers are key to this series.  Whoever wins that battle, will win the ashes.
> 
> ...


Bowlers are key to all Test series. That's what I love about Test cricket – batsmen can salvage a draw, but bowlers bring about victories. 

Mike Selvey wrote an interesting article about Johnson. Basically, with his slingy action, the moment of release not only affects his length but also his line, so timing is even more important to him than it would be for, say, McGrath or Clark who have high arm actions. Selvey reckons the timing could all click together any time – in the middle of an over some time – that Johnson won't know what he's doing different, and that once it's back, he'll wonder how he ever lost it. I guess that's why Australia will feel they have to pick him – he's their only (potential) genuine strike bowler with Lee injured.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 29, 2009)

baldrick said:


> they've cracked down on internet at work and now i can't even listen to tms any more



find work elsewhere


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 29, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I thought he was dropped even by Queensland a few years ago?



Dont know about that.
He would have been in school a few years ago


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Dont know about that.
> He would have been in school a few years ago


He's not that young. Late twenties.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Bowlers are key to all Test series. That's what I love about Test cricket – batsmen can salvage a draw, but bowlers bring about victories.
> 
> Mike Selvey wrote an interesting article about Johnson. Basically, with his slingy action, the moment of release not only affects his length but also his line, so timing is even more important to him than it would be for, say, McGrath or Clark who have high arm actions. Selvey reckons the timing could all click together any time – in the middle of an over some time – that Johnson won't know what he's doing different, and that once it's back, he'll wonder how he ever lost it. I guess that's why Australia will feel they have to pick him – he's their only (potential) genuine strike bowler with Lee injured.



Roebuck sugests that the action he's working with right now is not his natural action - it's one hothoused by the backroom to provide an inswinger - and that it's killing him. It's something forced on him that he's not able to adapt to (for now) without losing everything that makes him a good bowler.


----------



## llion (Jul 29, 2009)

Mathew Hayden was surprisingly funny and chipper on Radio 5 tonight (he's joining the Test Match Special team for the rest of series). Seemed quite different to his aggressive/arrogant image. Even made a joke about how he was tempted to join in with some of the Barmy Army's chants about David Boon etc during the more boring spells of play! 
Really hope the weather doesn't wreck things too much for this game...


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 29, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Roebuck sugests that the action he's working with right now is not his natural action - it's one hothoused by the backroom to provide an inswinger - and that it's killing him. It's something forced on him that he's not able to adapt to (for now) without losing everything that makes him a good bowler.



That'll be Troy Cooley ruining him as he did Anderson for a while.. nice one Troy!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Roebuck sugests that the action he's working with right now is not his natural action - it's one hothoused by the backroom to provide an inswinger - and that it's killing him. It's something forced on him that he's not able to adapt to (for now) without losing everything that makes him a good bowler.


Selvey touched on that. Apparently his inswinger appeared last winter in SA, but Selvey reckons that was more the product of swinging conditions and, essentially, luck than anything intentional. Selvey also recommended that he should abandon the idea  of an inswinger. 

Good to see so many former England players (did Roebuck ever actually play for England?) giving such good advice to the Aussies' main weapon.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> That'll be Troy Cooley ruining him as he did Anderson for a while.. nice one Troy!


The beauty of Anderson is that he can swing it both ways, virtually at will when he's on song.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 29, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Dont know about that.
> He would have been in school a few years ago




2002/3 apparently, so in his early 20s


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The beauty of Anderson is that he can swing it both ways, virtually at will when he's on song.



Cooley was trying to make him 'look up' when he bowled as he drops his head. He then lost his 'natural' ability to swing. That or being 12th man and  bowling at a stump for a summer.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Selvey touched on that. Apparently his inswinger appeared last winter in SA, but Selvey reckons that was more the product of swinging conditions and, essentially, luck than anything intentional. Selvey also recommended that he should abandon the idea  of an inswinger.
> 
> Good to see so many former England players (did Roebuck ever actually play for England?) giving such good advice to the Aussies' main weapon.



Pretty sure he didn't. The arse.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Pretty sure he didn't. The arse.


That's your erstwhile leader you're talking about!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

Roebuck is the anti-somerset i'm afraid.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

What side was he on in the Crowe/RichardsGarner debacle?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

The wrong side - he wanted rid. Me and Paul had a late night discussion on this thread about it a few days back.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

In that case yes, an arse.


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Mike Selvey wrote an interesting article about Johnson. Basically, with his slingy action, the moment of release not only affects his length but also his line, so timing is even more important to him than it would be for, say, McGrath or Clark who have high arm actions. Selvey reckons the timing could all click together any time – in the middle of an over some time – that Johnson won't know what he's doing different, and that once it's back, he'll wonder how he ever lost it. I guess that's why Australia will feel they have to pick him – he's their only (potential) genuine strike bowler with Lee injured.



I can suggest a big fault with Johnson's action. My theory - which I don't think is in the coaching books - is that you take any great bowler, spin, speed, slingy, non-slingy - and at the moment of release, you can trace a vertical line running up from their front foot, diagonally across the body, up the delivery arm to the ball. 

Mitchell Johnson is quite a way off I think, and that will make him inaccurate. He should lean his head over.

i'm trying to find a good pic of Jeff Thompson, here's one not at moment of release but you can the lining up of the delivery arm/planted leg


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> In that case yes, an arse.



Even if he's not an arse, he likes spanking them..

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1359991/Ex-Somerset-captain-caned-young-cricketers.html


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> I can suggest a big fault with Johnson's action. My theory - which I don't think is in the coaching books - is that you take any great bowler, spin, speed, slingy, non-slingy - and at the moment of release, you can trace a vertical line running up from their front foot, diagonally across the body, up the delivery arm to the ball.
> 
> Mitchell Johnson is quite a way off I think, and that will make him inaccurate. He should lean his head over.
> 
> i'm trying to find a good pic of Jeff Thompson, here's one not at moment of release but you can the lining up of the delivery arm/planted leg


Mike Selvey specifically mentioned Thomson (he played county cricket with him) as an example of a bowler whose timing came and went but whose arm, although not high, was in fact vertical, so he didn't spray it when the timing went, just didn't bowl quite as quickly.

I wouldn't change Johnson now, just as I wouldn't change, say, Malinga. It's a recipe for disaster trying to change his natural technique. He has an action that can go wrong, but try to correct it and you may lose the lot for good.

ETA: 
And he's not inaccurate if he releases the ball at just the right moment. It's just that his slingy action gives him a tiny margin of error. I remember a county cricket one-day final about six or seven years back when a bowler with an arm that was closer to horizontal than vertical (can't remember his name – he was only medium pace too) completely went to pieces under the pressure and bowled wide after wide. It was embarrassing to watch and I think marked pretty much the end of his career. The way to get Johnson right is to get him to handle the pressure - somehow to stop him worrying about it – easier said than done.


----------



## Santino (Jul 29, 2009)

Weather looks a bit rubbish, which is a pity since I think England would have a fantastic chance of going 2-0 up otherwise.


----------



## gabi (Jul 29, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> I can suggest a big fault with Johnson's action. My theory - which I don't think is in the coaching books - is that you take any great bowler, spin, speed, slingy, non-slingy - and at the moment of release, you can trace a vertical line running up from their front foot, diagonally across the body, up the delivery arm to the ball.
> 
> Mitchell Johnson is quite a way off I think, and that will make him inaccurate. He should lean his head over.
> 
> i'm trying to find a good pic of Jeff Thompson, here's one not at moment of release but you can the lining up of the delivery arm/planted leg



If you want an example of a perfect action, it's got to be Richard Hadlee..

Here he is taking out 9 aussies in an innings. Genius.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes. Hadlee was silky smooth. Which is why he lasted so long. That and the fact that he cut his run-up and decided there was more to bowling than speed.

Shame about the rest of the attack though. 

Hadlee one end. Jeremy Coney at the other. 

(Chatfield was ok, but only ok)


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

Remodeled i think? I may well be totally wrong on that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Remodeled i think? I may well be totally wrong on that.


Hadlee? 

He was a tearaway early in his career apparently (I'm only old enough to remember him after that). I think he got injured. He certainly cut his run-up considerably.


----------



## gabi (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yes. Hadlee was silky smooth. Which is why he lasted so long. That and the fact that he cut his run-up and decided there was more to bowling than speed.
> 
> Shame about the rest of the attack though.
> 
> ...



Yup. Those were my formative years in cricket. Good memories.
I got to meet the great man a coupla times, he was a true gentleman to go with the talent.

Chatfield was hilariously bad. Danny Morrison wasn't bad tho when he came thru.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 29, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Hadlee?
> 
> He was a tearaway early in his career apparently (I'm only old enough to remember him after that). I think he got injured. He certainly cut his run-up considerably.



Yeah, not sure i'm right tbh - i may well be confusing it with him cutting his daft run up.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

All I remember about Chatfield is that he didn't jump on his delivery stride, which looked odd.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 29, 2009)

gabi said:


> Yup. Those were my formative years in cricket. Good memories.
> I got to meet the great man a coupla times, he was a true gentleman to go with the talent.
> 
> Chatfield was hilariously bad. Danny Morrison wasn't bad tho when he came thru.



Nice to hear that about Hadlee, I thought he was overly intense, set loads of targets, plans etc and found it difficult to wind down?

Wasn't Chatfield almost killed by a bouncer from Peter Lever in NZ in about 74? Not surprised he was bad after that..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 29, 2009)

I haven't played cricket since I was a kid, but was mad about it for a bit and dreamed (totally unrealistically I might add) of growing up to be a fast bowler.

I'd try to copy the actions of Botham, Imran Khan and Holding (plus Bob Willis, Lance Cairns and Graham Dilley for the lols), but the one I really wanted to bowl like was Hadlee. Bowling looked as natural to him as walking.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2009)

Hughes dropped?

Fox and all that. Standard warnings apply.

edit: the orginal The Australisn story



> Phil Hughes is understood to have been dropped from the Australian side and replaced by Shane Watson for tonight's third Test.
> 
> No official announcement has been made, but sources close to the team told The Australian the young batsman has lost his position after just five Tests and been replaced by the all-rounder.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

Well it's a novel approach to drop a batsman after two bad tests but keep a bowler.

I think Hughes is a very dangerous batsman. Watson, test average 19, yes please.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Aussies panicking already eh? Dropping hughes right before a test wicket that will probably suit him/other batsmen, clever move!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

It will also be because they want five bowlers so that they can hide Johnson if they need to, in which case one of the six specialist batsmen had to go and he's been the least impressive.

*sober analysis mode on*


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

"Shane Watson, whose run tally in a previous stint as a first-class opener at Queensland could be counted on one hand. By someone with no arms."


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

More spin...

Australia need to win. Playing five bowlers is a positive move.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

The other suggestion for dropping was North for Watson, which seemed to make a little more sense?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

Centurion at Cardiff. And also did well in SA iirc.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

But a bit of an air game at Lords? (I know he took over from Hauritz, but Clarke, Katich.. could have pitched up with spin options as well?)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

They want five bowlers, so a batsman has to go. I'd have dropped Hussey, but they obviously have faith in him. Dunno why, he's been very poor for ages.
But given that they are keeping him, they have the choice between the two new boys, one of whom has had two bad tests, the other just one bad test. It's not such a terrible decision.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2009)

> Ponting is convinced Johnson’s troubles lie not in his high-maintenance action but in his crowded mind and will make a concerted effort to relieve stress by using him in short, powerful bursts in the hope he can produce enough accurate balls to strike while others do the bulk of the grunt work.



Cheers ricky.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

The only good thing the dazzler ever did..


----------



## gabi (Jul 30, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Nice to hear that about Hadlee, I thought he was overly intense, set loads of targets, plans etc and found it difficult to wind down?



Nah, was a really good chap to me. My old man knew him. I was only 10 or 11 tho  He coulda been a right cunt to adults I guess. Anyway, I imagine to perform that well, you'd have to be pretty intense.

I think he cut his run-up to prolong his career due to back issues, but luckily it also turned out that by bowling slower he mastered swing in the moist kiwi conditions and therefore kicked serious ass. He was the Federer of his day. Didn't appear to sweat a drop while being the best in the world.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

gabi said:


> Nah, was a really good chap to me. My old man knew him. I was only 10 or 11 tho  He coulda been a right cunt to adults I guess. Anyway, I imagine to perform that well, you'd have to be pretty intense.
> 
> I think he cut his run-up to prolong his career due to back issues, but luckily it also turned out that by bowling slower he mastered swing in the moist kiwi conditions and therefore kicked serious ass. He was the Federer of his day. Didn't appear to sweat a drop while being the best in the world.



Not sure I heard he was a cunt, just ultra focused, which was part of the change in his approach to the game so he could achieve the results he did. Probably made him stand out in a land of stoned cricketers.. but yes, another absolute genius and a joy to watch.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

No Clark apparently.

Weird selections from Australia. Good good.


----------



## gabi (Jul 30, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> No Clark apparently.
> 
> Weird selections from Australia. Good good.



Do you mean picking Mitchell is weird? If so, is England picking Anderson weird?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

No I mean not picking Clark is weird. I can understand wanting to persevere with Johnson, but if Clark's bowling well, he's got to play. He's a proven top class test performer, something that neither Siddle nor even Hilfenhaus are.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

Which is the best site to find out what the selection for each test is? Not finding it easy just to get a team listing


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Which is the best site to find out what the selection for each test is? Not finding it easy just to get a team listing



It won't be official until the captains come out for the toss.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

Didn't realise they could wait right up til then


----------



## gabi (Jul 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Didn't realise they could wait right up til then



Keep an eye on cricinfo.com for good no-nonsense live text updates


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't like their site that much tbh, not easy to find what I want  will put the radio on in a bit.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

I see Durham and the Oval have been confirmed as venues for the 2013 Ashes, the other 3 venues to be confirmed. I imagine Lords will get one, so a shoot out between Headingley, Old Trafford, Trent Bridge and Egbaston for 2 slots.


----------



## gabi (Jul 30, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I don't like their site that much tbh, not easy to find what I want  will put the radio on in a bit.



http://www.cricinfo.com/engvaus2009/engine/current/match/345972.html

There you go then


----------



## gabi (Jul 30, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I see Durham and the Oval have been confirmed as venues for the 2013 Ashes, the other 3 venues to be confirmed. I imagine Lords will get one, so a shoot out between Headingley, Old Trafford, Trent Bridge and Egbaston for 2 slots.



Why not Cardiff? They did a good job I thought...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 30, 2009)

gabi said:


> http://www.cricinfo.com/engvaus2009/engine/current/match/345972.html
> 
> There you go then


Y'see how did you get there?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2009)

Have a fair bit of wurk to do so possibly not terrible it is not on yet.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

gabi said:


> Why not Cardiff? They did a good job I thought...


Because they had one this time?

Going to be a pitch inspection at 12pm btw.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I see Durham and the Oval have been confirmed as venues for the 2013 Ashes, the other 3 venues to be confirmed. I imagine Lords will get one, so a shoot out between Headingley, Old Trafford, Trent Bridge and Egbaston for 2 slots.



Trent Bridge and Old Trafford don't have tests this time round so it should be those two I reckon. Also, Trent Bridge is the world's greatest cricket ground.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 30, 2009)

So no Brumbrella then.

I suppose the good news is if it rains until September, we win the Ashes.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> So no Brumbrella then.
> 
> I suppose the good news is if it rains until September, we win the Ashes.


Very boring way to win them though.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't want to win the ashes because of three washed-out test matches.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

Absolutely. First and foremost, I want to see as much cricket as possible and for the better team to win. Otherwise, what's the point. It is only a game!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone who actually cares who wins the Ashes, I mean really cares like you might care about Britain invading Iraq, or your child being in trouble at school, has got their priorities fucked up.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 30, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Anyone who actually cares who wins the Ashes, I mean really cares like you might care about Britain invading Iraq, or your child being in trouble at school, has got their priorities fucked up.



Well we already invaded Iraq and I have no kids to care about, so my priorities are just fine thanks


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2009)

I care about winning the Ashes, but only withing the context of *actually winning them*.  Winning by default doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## Santino (Jul 30, 2009)

I love winning by default!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

If there's only one washed out test match, i can live with that. Only the first session of the first day though. More play was expected in the 2nd half of the day anyway.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2009)

Santino said:


> I love winning by default!


Only in real life.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Rudi doesn't think there will be play until mid-afternoon at the earliest.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 30, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Absolutely. First and foremost, I want to see as much cricket as possible and for the better team to win. Otherwise, what's the point. It is only a game!



Correct in every sense.I could quite happily watch every ball of every test,its riveting stuff


----------



## Santino (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone listening to TMS? Apparently Hayden and Boycott had an argument on air and Boycott walked out.


----------



## gabi (Jul 30, 2009)

Santino said:


> Anyone listening to TMS? Apparently Hayden and Boycott had an argument on air and Boycott walked out.



Top work from matty - first day on the job i think..


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Still no play due to a wet outfield. Pitch inspection at 3:30.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Why does the fuckin rain magically appear when test cricket is always on?  even during a heatwave of a summer(or it should've been)!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2009)

Let's have a bowl out!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Inspection at 4:15 with a view to starting at 5pm (presumably to save money on refunds).


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Play hopefully to begin at 5, bit late, but better than nothing.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Inspection at 4:15 with a view to starting at 5pm (presumably to save money on refunds).



Its still abit damp out there tbf.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

bumbles 'completely twittered' from twittering all day cause he's had nothing to do, haha.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Apparently Murali will be retiring from tests next year. The end for one of the greats.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Apparently Murali will be retiring from tests next year. The end for one of the greats.



And another retires....


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Here we go with the toss. Aussies win and bat. Watson opening the batting in place of Hughes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Knew aussies would win the toss this time, think i'lld prefer us to bowl atm though.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Knew aussies would win the toss this time, think i'lld prefer us to bowl atm though.


After four years ago, the Aussies were always going to bat if they won the toss. The only problem with bowling atm is that the ball will get wet.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> After four years ago, the Aussies were always going to bat if they won the toss. The only problem with bowling atm is that the ball will get wet.



My thinking is: There's less time in the game, aussies bat slowly/boringly, and might struggle to get a result out of this.(i hope)


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Right. Next question: who should replace Ian Bell?

E2A: Hughes must be smarting: dropped for a player who averages less than 20.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Right. Next question: who should replace Ian Bell?



Not sure there's anyone ready to do so atm.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Not sure there's anyone ready to do so atm.


SOS call-up for Ramps?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> SOS call-up for Ramps?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Botham and Warne both saying that the outfield still isn't fit for play.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Hope freddie doesnt get injured.


----------



## Santino (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Botham and Warne both saying that the outfield still isn't fit for play.


Got to get the 25 overs in to avoid refunding everyone's tickets.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 30, 2009)

They really should have a better drainage system. Presumably it's worse than Lords.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Out of interest, when was the last time a right-hander opened for Australia? Was it someone like Slater?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Why does the fuckin rain magically appear when test cricket is always on?  even during a heatwave of a summer(or it should've been)!



Um, becasue a test series takes up 5 weeks and even durnig a heatwave we usually get about a week without rain?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Santino said:


> Got to get the 25 overs in to avoid refunding everyone's tickets.


Yes, that was mentioned. Of course, the ECB/ICC would never be so avaricious as to put pressure on for play for such base motives...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Um, becasue a test series takes up 5 weeks and even durnig a heatwave we usually get about a week without rain?



Its not just here though, seems to happen everywhere more than it should. And like i said, it was meant too be a heatwave this summer.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Apparently there's a rumour Flintoff will be missing the match at Headingley so he's fit for the Oval.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

More important to win this one then, hopefully this'll be a good session.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Apparently there's a rumour Flintoff will be missing the match at Headingley so he's fit for the Oval.




He was interviewed on Talksport by Dominic Cork on Tuesday? morning and denied it outright, saying he had no idea where the story came from. Not sure I believed him.

The plus side of a shortened game and more likely draw is that he can be rested and be fit in time for the next test.. the downside of bowling today though is, as they're saying, that there is a greater chance of injury on a wet outfield, certainly for a fast bowler, and potentially for fielders.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

haddin broke his finger?!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2009)

Haddin out as well. Eeerie.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Haddin apparently broke his finger after the toss and England have allowed Manou to be substituted.

E2A: anyone know anything about Manou?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 30, 2009)

Haddin out with broken finger


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Haddin apparently broke his finger after the toss and England have allowed Manou to be substituted.
> 
> E2A: anyone know anything about Manou?



Manwho?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

He has a FC average of 24.76 in 88 matches, best of 190. So not a second Gilchrist then.


----------



## Santino (Jul 30, 2009)

Ponting had to go and ask Strauss for permission to change the team. I bet he enjoyed that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Santino said:


> Ponting had to go and ask Strauss for permission to change the team. I bet he enjoyed that.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Santino said:


> Ponting had to go and ask Strauss for permission to change the team. I bet he enjoyed that.


Lucky for him it happened before the start of play.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

According to Cricinfo, it was Haddin who rolled the ball which did for McGrath four years ago.


----------



## mattie (Jul 30, 2009)

oof.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> According to Cricinfo, it was Haddin who rolled the ball which did for McGrath four years ago.



Man, he is cursed!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Sawdust is out already.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Big lbw appeal, warne says thats out


----------



## mattie (Jul 30, 2009)

Santino said:


> Ponting had to go and ask Strauss for permission to change the team. I bet he enjoyed that.



I assume he could have declined?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Ooh! So close!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

See, things do even themselves out.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> I assume he could have declined?


He could have, but there was nothing to gain by it.


----------



## mattie (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> He could have, but there was nothing to gain by it.



It would have been worth it just to piss punter off.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

There are limits to what one should do to piss off Ponting. Of course he couldn't refuse.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> It would have been worth it just to piss punter off.


Not really. It's better to play the series in the right spirit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Time for a bit of bowler-shuffling to see what works while the ball's still new?


----------



## mattie (Jul 30, 2009)

At least say no at first, then call him back just as he's halfway out the door.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> At least say no at first, then call him back just as he's halfway out the door.


Why bother though? That just smacks of weakness and game-playing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 30, 2009)

My emoticon contains a very good linkage btw


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Why bother though? That just smacks of weakness and game-playing.


Yep. The strong, confident thing to do is to say, 'Of course you can change your team.' Followed by a slightly patronising 'What rotten bad luck.'


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Onions off the field already.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yep. The strong, confident thing to do is to say, 'Of course you can change your team.' Followed by a slightly patronising 'What rotten bad luck.'



Now that would be funny!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yep. The strong, confident thing to do is to say, 'Of course you can change your team.' Followed by a slightly patronising 'What rotten bad luck.'


Or maybe even 'it really isn't your day, is it?'


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

But the best way to piss him off would be a wicket.


----------



## mattie (Jul 30, 2009)

Watson seems to be trying to oblige.  Two inside edges past stumps.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Definitely bowler-shuffling time.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

The runs are flowing too easily here.


----------



## gabi (Jul 30, 2009)

Sounds like a decent pitch. Shame this match will be ruined by rain.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

gabi said:


> Sounds like a decent pitch. Shame this match will be ruined by rain.


Looks a very good pitch, which is nothing short of miraculous. The forecast seems to have improved too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

We aren't being intense enough it seems, aussies doing well though, scoring quicker than i expected.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

That's more like it broad.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

How has Watson managed to miss his stumps for this long?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm assuming all the aussies in austrailia have gone to sleep by now?What time would it be there? Too bad they would be missing this!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Goddamnit, wake up bowlers!


----------



## mattie (Jul 30, 2009)

Far, far too many boundaries.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

WTF is wrong with these bowlers?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

almost a catch...but another four


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Swann should be given a go soon imo.

E2A: and just as I posted that Warne said the same thing.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 30, 2009)

Christ -its raining boundries...

Dunno about the others but Broad is just WRONG at the moment

Pitch looks perfect for batting. Ball sitting up and slowing down. Just hope it holds up for our innings.

Looks like the Aussie's are set for a BIG score


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Swann should be given a go soon imo.
> 
> E2A: and just as I posted that Warne said the same thing.


And here he is.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Swann is on!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

didnt see what was wrong with that appeal


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> didnt see what was wrong with that appeal


Nor me. Only appeal today I've thought was out.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 30, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## mattie (Jul 30, 2009)

Katich as well - Watson looks likely to get out on a relatively regular basis, Katich looked more assured.

Nice.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Not sure why Katich looked so upset about that decision; as Boycott would say a blind man would give that out.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 30, 2009)

You beauty....

Good call Nemo...................and warnie


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> You beauty....
> 
> Good call Nemo...................and warnie


Glad to be of service.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

swanny!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Why are there all these comfortable deliveries outside off?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Crowd are getting their moneys worth in this session aren't they?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Crowd are getting their moneys worth in this session aren't they?


Just as well considering they won't be getting any back (assuming three more overs of play).


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 30, 2009)

Broad is getting clobbered...

shame about his form in this series.....really wanted him to succeed. Maybe the pundits are correct - he could do with a spell of county cricket.

Expect to see Harmy at Leeds


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Broad is getting clobbered...
> 
> shame about his form in this series.....really wanted him to succeed. Maybe the pundits are correct - he could do with a spell of county cricket.
> 
> Expect to see Harmy at Leeds



for flintoff or broad?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Birthday boy's bowling looking better in his second spell.


----------



## mattie (Jul 30, 2009)

Is broad bowling leg/off cutters every ball?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

I'lld take broad out and put a spinner in actually, and flintoff for harmison, in the next test.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Not particularly that I've noticed.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'lld take broad out and put a spinner in actually, and flintoff for harmison, in the next test.


Two spinners at Headingley?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Two spinners at Headingley?



i've always thought of it as a spinners pitch..my memory isnt always the best though. But yeah, depending on the pitch ofcourse.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 30, 2009)

I've always thought of it as a seeming, moving pitch....my memory isnt always best either


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> I've always thought of it as a seeming, moving pitch....my memory isnt always best either


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 30, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> i've always thought of it as a spinners pitch..my memory isnt always the best though. But yeah, depending on the pitch ofcourse.


When overhead conditions are right, it is very much a swing bowler's pitch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> When overhead conditions are right, it is very much a swing bowler's pitch.



AH ok. Had my facts wrong then!*blames memory instead of himself*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

watson gets 50. hughes must be kickin himself.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 30, 2009)

No doubt Hughes will let us know via the medium of twitter


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

Wonder who hughes follows on twitter...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> No doubt Hughes will let us know via the medium of twitter


Or his management company will anyway.


----------



## mattie (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Not particularly that I've noticed.



Every behind-the-ball slo-mo seems to show the ball with a load of sidespin.  Does he have a strange release, are my eyes screwed, or was it just chance that they focused on his offcutters?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> Every behind-the-ball slo-mo seems to show the ball with a load of sidespin.  Does he have a strange release, are my eyes screwed, or was it just chance that they focused on his offcutters?


Maybe they were the better deliveries.


----------



## mattie (Jul 30, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Maybe they were the better deliveries.



Sadly, I think they all went for 4!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

mattie said:


> Sadly, I think they all went for 4!


In that case maybe they were the worse deliveries.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 30, 2009)

126-1 at stumps. Not a great beginning from England.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 30, 2009)

The wicket we got gives us abit of hope though.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 30, 2009)

Stumps.

Easily Australia's (short) day...

Can see em racking up a huge total t'row.

After that it'll depend on how well England bat / how the pitch holds up / what the weather will do 

or a combination of all 3


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> When overhead conditions are right, it is very much a swing bowler's pitch.



So we've established that Headingley is ideal for spin, pace _and_ swing. Ten bowlers it is then


----------



## llion (Jul 30, 2009)

Fair play to Watson that was a great knock under a lot of pressure going in to the game. Hope he goes on to get his ton.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 30, 2009)

Dont worry yet. We still have Ian Bell to rescue the game! Not


----------



## Big Jim (Jul 31, 2009)

What's the deal with Channel 5's evening highlights programme with Mark Nicholas and co.? Do the commentators have to call an entire day's play knowing that it is then to be cut down to a highlights package only to be shown after the end of play? Or is it broadcast properly somewhere on pay TV/radio/wherever?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

I think they commentate throughout the day and it gets edited without being shown in full anywhere? 

From 2006 it sounded like the commentators did the commentary over the highlights as they were shown them, or that may have been the stilted style of Simon Hughes and Dermot Reeve being too coked up to know what he was saying..


----------



## Big Jim (Jul 31, 2009)

Cheers, Paul. Watching the highlights tonight it definitely sounded like they were commentating those few hours throughout and not after the event. Dunno if it's the same for a full day's play.

That's gotta suck a bit, knowing that your call isn't going out live anywhere and that it's going to be cut up into a 45-minute package.

Still, I guess that's why they pay them the big bucks and all.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

Same for the full day I think? It may sound a bit scratchy if, as today, play finishes after 7 and the programme goes out at 7.15. 

As Boycott does the TMS blog with Aggers at close of play, he can't possibly be doing both at the same time. Ian Chappell has a regular slot on cricinfo I think as well, which he must also need to be on hand to do at close of play.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Surely 7:15pm is too early for a cricket highlights programme? If they can pull that off without trouble on days like yesterday then fair play to them.


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 31, 2009)

whats the forecast?hope we can have a bit more sun today,stupid idea playing cricket in England anyway,rain,rain,rain


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 31, 2009)

Btw,a few of you were mocking me when i mentioned Choco MANOU in this post
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=9163471&highlight=manou#post9163471
Hope he makes you eat your words


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

What a start!


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

what a what?


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

What a start!!!!


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

what?

cricinfo says 126/2 - whos' gone?

eta2: Watson!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 31, 2009)

Hell yeah, first ball of the day


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

fookin hell


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

A brace!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2009)

Fucking hell!!!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeeeeeeehaa!


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

OMG welcome to the party G Onions!!!!!!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

mattie said:


> what?
> 
> cricinfo says 126/2 - whos' gone?
> 
> eta2: Watson!


Watson and Hussey.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh my


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Glad ijust got myself back up for this, only just saw that!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> OMG welcome to the party G Onions!!!!!!



Shown up a day late it seems


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

Holy crap.


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 31, 2009)

fuuuuuuck!!!! 2 balls, 2 wickets!!!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

Hat trick ball then...


----------



## agricola (Jul 31, 2009)

fucking hell

at least this doesnt look like its the pitch misbehaving


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Watson and Hussey.




su-bloody-perb!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Decent ball.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

Will he get the hattrick?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

A good start to the day anyway.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

No he will not.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

And remember, aussies team has been weakened....


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Has someone magically transformed Onions overnight?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Has someone magically transformed Onions overnight?



One night can make a difference to a players mentality...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Forget Onions, what's happened to the pitch?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

Magically transformed Onions?  Sounds like a scary vegetable.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Rocking!! 

Was hoping for cricket today, will make the afternoon more bearable


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

all the websites and TMS are a bit delayed... I'm getting confused!


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 31, 2009)

add two wickets


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Hussey b Onions 0

Skills!!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hussey b Onions 0
> 
> Skills!!



"Mr Cricket" my arse


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> all the websites and TMS are a bit delayed... I'm getting confused!


138-3.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> all the websites and TMS are a bit delayed... I'm getting confused!


Have you tried www.cricinfo.com?


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Have you tried www.cricinfo.com?



cricinfo's not as quick as Nemo


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm so fuckin tired but englands success this morning is keeping me going.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Punter streakily passes Border's record now.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Punter streakily passes Border's record now.



fair play - that is some considerable achievement. With a fairly healthy average as well.  We may love to hate him, but that man knows how to bat.


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> fair play - that is some considerable achievement. With a fairly healthy average as well.  We may love to hate him, but that man knows how to bat.



Indeed.  Little git but one hell of a batsman.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Punter streakily passes Border's record now.



I don't think the Bearded Wonder would have been applauding until he gets the runs minus the 'supertest'.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I don't think the Bearded Wonder would have been applauding until he gets the runs minus the 'supertest'.


True. But sadly, as that 'test' was 'official,' it still counts in most circumstances.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Have you tried www.cricinfo.com?


I don't like cric info 



mattie said:


> cricinfo's not as quick as Nemo


that's true


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

I really don't see the problem with calling the 'supertest' a test. It was Australia v the best of the rest in a five-day match, two innings each. Sounds like a test match to me, certainly one with more credibility than the recent West Indies-Bangladesh disgrace.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I really don't see the problem with calling the 'supertest' a test. It was Australia v the best of the rest in a five-day match, two innings each. Sounds like a test match to me, certainly one with more credibility than the recent West Indies-Bangladesh disgrace.


Test matches can only be between national teams representing test-playing nations.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Test matches can only be between national teams representing test-playing nations.


Says who?


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Very tidy from Onions..

Reckon Jimmeh will get a fair bit of movement when he comes on. Fred looking  a bit expensive this morning


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I really don't see the problem with calling the 'supertest' a test. It was Australia v the best of the rest in a five-day match, two innings each. Sounds like a test match to me, certainly one with more credibility than the recent West Indies-Bangladesh disgrace.



Absolutely. I'd like to see the WSC matches included as well though.. it was certainly more of a Test than England against Australia B in the late 70s


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Says who?


The ICC until they decided there was money to be made by the alternative.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> The ICC until they decided there was money to be made by the alternative.


Well I, for one, like the idea of a test championship over, say, five years, with a one-off test between the winners and the best of the rest in the winners' home country. Splendid idea, and only worth doing if the one-off finale is also a test.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Onions!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

lol... only just heard the wicket on TMS 

edit: that's not too bad a delay actually.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

YESSS...

Onions is bringing tears to my eyes......


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

Tell me it's punter!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

bye bye ponting!!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

mattie said:


> Tell me it's punter!


It is.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo (et al) really is quicker than Cricinfo!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Onions is peeling away the aussie batsman.

Poor pun i know.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

Ponting gone, good wicket. Woop Wooop!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Ponting gone!!! 

Woop


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

He's definately moving the ball aswell


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

Not a bad morning is it?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not a bad morning is it?



Nope!


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Nemo (et al) really is quicker than Cricinfo!



Nemo works for cricinfo, which is why cricinfo is so slow.. he's moonlighting


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Nemo works for cricinfo, which is why cricinfo is so slow.. he's moonlighting


I wish.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 31, 2009)

Onions makes convicts cry !


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

Jimmeh for some schwwing


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Nemo works for cricinfo, which is why cricinfo is so slow.. he's moonlighting


I'm glad he's got his priorities straight


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

These umpires don't like lbw's do they?


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

OOohh

Good shout that.....


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

That was pretty plum to my eyes... Unlucky


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Good bowling.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Swinging round corners atm.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

wake up jimmeh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

maiden over, that's better.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

Ponting really isn't having a very good series is he


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I wish.



As you're already working there, there aren't any positions currently available (apparently)

http://blogs.cricinfo.com/db/jobs/positions.html


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Ponting really isn't having a very good series is he



Other than that century he got, nope.


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2009)

Australians are going to be complaining about all these dodgy umpiring decisions again, I'm sure.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

JimW said:


> Australians are going to be complaining about all these dodgy umpiring decisions again, I'm sure.



They've had a few go their way this test so if they did complain i'lld be surprised.


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> They've had a few go their way this test so if they did complain i'lld be surprised.



Sorry - was doing the arsey sarcasm bit. That was me point!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

JimW said:


> Sorry - was doing the arsey sarcasm bit. That was me point!



I know, was just adding that cause i felt like doing so.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

I do like those firemen watching the game from the hoist.. cheeky sods


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

One more before lunch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

I can see the 2009 ashes dvd being just as good as the 2005, at this rate.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I do like those firemen watching the game from the hoist.. cheeky sods



bloody high up aint they!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Hope clarke/north don't annoy us again.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Dropped it!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

close!


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

shit....

c'mon Fred


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Onions out of the attack.....well done lad.

Now Broad.........hhmm. C'mon son


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 31, 2009)

Was just thinking about all that talk earlier in the thread about Onions and how he hadn't really proved himself enough yet for England.  Well....I for one am bloody glad he was selected now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Was just thinking about all that talk earlier in the thread about Onions and how he hadn't really proved himself enough yet for England.  Well....I for one am bloody glad he was selected now



I don't remember that talk? But yeah, i'm sure were all glad!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I don't remember that talk? But yeah, i'm sure were all glad!



Hmmm, could've been about someone else.

*Sheepishly goes off to check*


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Jimmeh!


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 31, 2009)

At last an LB sticks!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

Get in


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

lbw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2009)

At last!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

All over bar the whining for the aussies now I reckon


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Just the one we wanted to - clarke!


----------



## agricola (Jul 31, 2009)

Rudi really needs to stop doing that slow finger of death thing.

edit:  also that looked well down leg side


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

YESS..

Clarke not happy.....not sure myself. Makes up for Onions plum shout earlier.

Now for the Manou of the moment...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> At last an LB sticks!


And not even as good a shout as others which haven't been given.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And not even as good a shout as others which haven't been given.



Innit. Oh well, they even themselves out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Now its time for manwho


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Hawkeye says just going down leg, which was my suspicion as well.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I don't remember that talk? But yeah, i'm sure were all glad!



Nope, it was about Broad.  For some reason I thought it was about Onions. Whoops!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Nope, it was about Broad.  For some reason I thought it was about Onions. Whoops!



Thought so


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone think that Rudi will never be able to set foot in Australia again?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm sure he will, cause aussies are such great professionals and all that...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Catch by Prior!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss amazing catch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2009)

Ho ho ho


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

See ya


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

North out for 12!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss amazing catch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I can't see it on TMS!

but yay


----------



## agricola (Jul 31, 2009)

Great catch.... would have been straight to first slip though.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

Blimey!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I can't see it on TMS!
> 
> but yay



watch channel 5 cricket highlights later!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

I will


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

LB!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh man!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

and another!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agricola (Jul 31, 2009)

poor mitchell


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2009)

All out 250?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 31, 2009)

Is this really happening?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

Wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay fucking haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay

jimmeh!!!


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Now Jimmeh on fire....................you fucking beauty


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

england! england! england!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2009)

double wicket maiden with a ball left


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 31, 2009)

7-202.... who'da thunk it last night!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

hat trick ball


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, just wow

What.

a.

morning.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 31, 2009)

Quack quack, Mitchell


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Great over!


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Double wicket maiden - well done Jimmeh.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

This is how England demolished the Aussies first time out at Lord's.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

two golden ducks


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

and to think i almost fell asleep before this session started


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

What an exhibition of swing bowling we've had this morning.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> This is how England demolished the Aussies first time out at Lord's.



Only this time the convicts _won_ the toss


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Only this time the convicts _won_ the toss


They batted pretty well up to stumps yesterday though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 31, 2009)

Reading the BBC feed at work I just exclaimed: "oooh, another! And a duck! Quackity-quack-quack... Wow, and that's seven! Wow"

The other guy in the room didn't even know I was talking about cricket 



SpookyFrank said:


> two golden ducks


 I thought a golden duck was out for 0 in both innings


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> I thought a golden duck was out for 0 in both innings


King pair.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 31, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Reading the BBC feed at work I just exclaimed: "oooh, another! And a duck! Quackity-quack-quack... Wow, and that's seven! Wow"
> 
> The other guy in the room didn't even know I was talking about cricket
> 
> I thought a golden duck was out for 0 in both innings



That's a King Pair.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Reading the BBC feed at work I just exclaimed: "oooh, another! And a duck! Quackity-quack-quack... Wow, and that's seven! Wow"
> 
> The other guy in the room didn't even know I was talking about cricket
> 
> I thought a golden duck was out for 0 in both innings


Nah, that's a king pair.

Yes.  203-8 at lunch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss bowled him!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2009)

Swinging like fuck


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

Bowled him!


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2009)

"rissoled him" the said on TMS.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Bye bye Manou.....


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeeehaa!!

Jimmeh is surely the best swing bowler in t'world right now?


77-7 for the session


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

4fer! 

77 for 7 this session apparantly 

wow


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

What bowling from Onions and Jimmeh.


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2009)

My 250 looking a bit pessimistic; might be lucky to make 230 at this rate


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

that's what you call revenge for being smashed around the ground yesterday!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> 4fer!
> 
> 77 for 7 this session apparantly
> 
> wow


I think we can live with that.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Jul 31, 2009)

Good going this, but when England come into bat are they not going to struggle too???


----------



## Balbi (Jul 31, 2009)

Jimmeh's 4 - 11


----------



## agricola (Jul 31, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> 4fer!
> 
> 77 for 7 this session apparantly
> 
> wow



its that septuple nelson again


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Sir Bobby Robson tribute show on at 7


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

What a morning

Glad I took the day off to watch it...

Pitch and conditions are producing massive swing. 

Can the Aussie's produce the same???

Already starting to panic about our middle order..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

I think if we can take our momentum from this into our batting, we'll do abit better.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

The Aussies have one decent bowler. We'll be fine.

/famous last words


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> King pair.





fen_boy said:


> That's a King Pair.





Nemo said:


> Nah, that's a king pair.


 Then what the fuck's just a regular duck 

If out for 0 is a 'golden' duck, do the regular feathered variety even come into play?

This bloody game...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> What a morning
> 
> Glad I took the day off to watch it...
> 
> ...


Maybe, but Anderson on song is the best swing bowler in the world. No guarantee that Australia will produce the same.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Then what the fuck's just a regular duck
> 
> If out for 0 is a 'golden' duck, do the regular feathered variety even come into play?
> 
> This bloody game...


Regular duck – out without scoring.

Golden duck – out for nought first ball.

Pair – two ducks in a match.

King pair – two golden ducks in a match.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 31, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Then what the fuck's just a regular duck
> 
> If out for 0 is a 'golden' duck, do the regular feathered variety even come into play?
> 
> This bloody game...



Out for 0 is a duck. If it's first ball it's a Golden duck.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 31, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Good going this, but when England come into bat are they not going to struggle too???





Cerberus said:


> Pitch and conditions are producing massive swing.
> 
> Can the Aussie's produce the same???
> 
> Already starting to panic about our middle order..


My thoughts too...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Then what the fuck's just a regular duck
> 
> If out for 0 is a 'golden' duck, do the regular feathered variety even come into play?
> 
> This bloody game...



I think golden duck is out for 0 on first ball. A duck is when you're out for 0 but after the first ball.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Regular duck – out without scoring.
> 
> Golden duck – out for nought first ball.
> 
> ...





fen_boy said:


> Out for 0 is a duck. If it's first ball it's a Golden duck.


 Ahhh, thank you both very much 

Um, anyone want me to explain the offside rule?

e2a: and Trippy too.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Out for 0 is a duck. If it's first ball it's a Golden duck.


And if you're out without facing a delivery it's a diamond duck.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And if you're out without facing a delivery it's a diamond duck.


Oo that's a good one. Hadn't heard that.

You can of course be out first ball but not for a golden duck, run out coming back for the second/third/fourth run.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And if you're out without facing a delivery it's a diamond duck.



This I did not know.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And if you're out without facing a delivery it's a diamond duck.


 Nice  Can that happen any other way than being run out (or end of an innings I suppose)?


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 31, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Nice  Can that happen any other way than being run out (or end of an innings I suppose)?



Obstructing the field?


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And if you're out without facing a delivery it's a diamond duck.



That would only be possible if run or timed out, yes?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

Lord Camomile said:


> Nice  Can that happen any other way than being run out


Technically probably yes. An obscure obstructing fielder/handling the ball type thing.

ETA: And timed out of course, but I don't think this has ever actually happened.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

You could be out for a diamond duck by being run out, timed out, obstructing the field, retired out, or handled the ball afaik. Can't think of any others.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Technically probably yes. An obscure obstructing fielder/handling the ball type thing.
> 
> ETA: And timed out of course, but I don't think this has ever actually happened.


IIRC, timed out has happened twice in FC Cricket.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> IIRC, timed out has happened twice in FC Cricket.


Actually, it's happened four times: http://stats.cricinfo.com/ci/content/records/283986.html


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

Warne slagging off John Buchanen on TMS


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Warne slagging off John Buchanen on TMS


What did he say?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Why is Broad still bowling?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Why is broad opening bowling after lunch? He hasn't done much.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

There's a threesome.. John Major, Trevor Francis and Frank Skinner


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> There's a threesome.. John Major, Trevor Francis and Frank Skinner


Do the News of the Screws know?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Why is broad opening bowling after lunch? He hasn't done much.




They're saying they're mean to boost him up by letting him get at the tail. Conversely, if he doesn't..


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> What did he say?



They were talking about Egbasten 2005 and Warne was talking about Buchanen in the dressing room during the game - he said amongst other things that "he doesn't know cricket" and that had "had no idea" what to do when Australia weren't winning easily and that he "lost me completely" when he started trying to motivate the tteam by telling them "we weren't fit to wear the baggy green, I mean, come on!"

(or something along those lines!)


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 31, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> They were talking about Egbasten 2005 and Warne was talking about Buchanen in the dressing room during the game - he said amongst other things that "he doesn't know cricket" and that had "had no idea" what to do when Australia weren't winning easily and that he "lost me completely" when he started trying to motivate the tteam by telling them "we weren't fit to wear the baggy green, I mean, come on!"
> 
> (or something along those lines!)



Brings back the classic Warne line about the Aussies only having one coach - and that was the one to take them to them to the ground! (or something like that). No secret that Warne hated Buchanan.  TBF Warne didnt exactly need much coaching or motivating so its hardly any suprise that Buchanan got under his skin with all his motivational junk.

On a related note does anyone have details of the argument Between Hayden and Boycott yesterday on TMS? – I cant find details anywhere and would love to know which one of those two stubborn gits managed to get the upper hand?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

5 for Jimmeh.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

nice line from Jim Maxwell about the sub fielder to Vic Marks 'He's a pratt is he?'


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2009)

Schplendid


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

jimmeh!!!


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> On a related note does anyone have details of the argument Between Hayden and Boycott yesterday on TMS? – I cant find details anywhere and would love to know which one of those two stubborn gits managed to get the upper hand?



a win for Hayden!  http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/organgrinder/2009/jul/31/test-match-special-boycott-hayden


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

Schwinging Jimmeh strikes again


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Almost a repeat performance there.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Onions on now.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

belboid said:


> a win for Hayden!  http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/organgrinder/2009/jul/31/test-match-special-boycott-hayden



That guys talking bollocks, TMS is as great as it's always been in my opinion... Seems his main gripe is that one of his 'Guardian' compadres lost his job. hmmm


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Think you may be right about the grauniad piece ^^


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Shelled it!


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2009)

Pigeons to blame apparently


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

Come on England -- knock over that last skittle!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

JimW said:


> Pigeons to blame apparently


He's retired isn't he?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

Just read what Hayden said about Boycott. Out of order imo. 

From the little I've heard of him, Hayden sounds like an utter cunt, banging on about the players' responsibilities to the sponsors.

Money-grabbing corporate arse-licking wanker.

And he referred to himself in the third person.


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Just read what Hayden said about Boycott. Out of order imo.
> 
> From the little I've heard of him, Hayden sounds like an utter cunt, banging on about the players' responsibilities to the sponsors.
> 
> Money-grabbing corporate arse-licking wanker.



He's always come across as deeply objectionable.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

How the fuck did they drag themselves to 250?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Just read what Hayden said about Boycott. Out of order imo.



What did he say?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> What did he say?


That Boycott's batting style emptied stadiums. (Said to Boycott.)


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> That guys talking bollocks, TMS is as great as it's always been in my opinion... Seems his main gripe is that one of his 'Guardian' compadres lost his job. hmmm



I don't get this 'tuffers is 5live' thing - I think he's great, he's knowledgeable, humourous and entertaining. I certainly don't dislike any of the commentators, I esp love Blowers for what it's worth. You can't compare the Sky and TMS commentary - they are different beasts, different mediums, but I don't agree at all that TMS is ailing or has been dumbed down. About the only major difference I can think of is I don't recall CMJ's book review for a while and some of the summarisers have changed. The core team seems a bit bigger as well, so you get a bit more rotation of guests and commentators. That makes sense because the coverage has expanded since I started listening in the days of Radio 4lw alone, when there wasn't even a Radio 5 to do 15 minute reports on, or podcasts or 606 cricket shows etc. 

But then, we can't have Firey Fred, Trevor Bailey and John Arlott for ever can we? I never was a big Fred Trueman fan anyway...

I miss Selvey too though. I didn't realise he'd been asked to step down, I thought he'd come to that decision himself. Still, to say the show 'dreadfully misses him' - well, he only did half hour stints in certain tests, so I think that's hyperbole. 

Like one of the commentors on the blog mentioned - there definately was a cold feel between gus fraser and blowers in the last match - anyone else notice that. I think it started when blowers talked about Middlesex giving Hughes games at the beginning of the season.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

Truman was a complete 'not in my day' arse. Selvey was good, but Tuffers has been a bit of a revelation, I think. And Vic Marks is still there. 

Get rid of Hayden, though, the tosser.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

mattie said:


> He's always come across as deeply objectionable.



I don't like very much him so far, he speaks about himself in the third person half the time...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> I don't like very much him so far, he speaks about himself in the third person half the time...


A surefire sign of an up-your-own-arse wanker.

I can't see him and Tuffers getting on.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That Boycott's batting style emptied stadiums. (Said to Boycott.)



I missed this, I thought I listened to all of TMS, only missed a bit when they came back on after going off air. 

I presume it wasn't said in jest, I mean, Boycs is always telling Aggers he couldn't bowl. 

Actually, where is boycs today, have I missed him?


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That Boycott's batting style emptied stadiums. (Said to Boycott.)



so you can't exactly fault him for being wrong.

Listening to TMS now, and the non-cricket nonsense chat isnt as good as it used to be


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> A surefire sign of an up-your-own-arse wanker.
> 
> I can't see him and Tuffers getting on.



Yeah...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Actually, where is boycs today, have I missed him?


He walked out when Hayden insulted him. I didn't hear it live on air, just read it reported on cricinfo.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

belboid said:


> so you can't exactly fault him for being wrong.
> 
> Listening to TMS now, and the non-cricket nonsense chat isnt as good as it used to be



It can be...

Tuffers and Aggers discussing the Queens dinner was 20 mins of genius at Lords.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jul 31, 2009)

belboid said:


> a win for Hayden!  http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/organgrinder/2009/jul/31/test-match-special-boycott-hayden



Thank you very much.  Id have thought that Boycott would have been able to take a bit of stick, given that he is very forthright in letting people know when he thinks they are rubbish. Smacks a bit of not being able to take criticism when you dish it out on a regular basis.  And lets be fair he was a very boring batsman - i dont think I'd have stayed to watch him for too long. 

I think TMS is as good as ever. Sour grapes from the Guardian IMO too.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He walked out when Hayden insulted him. I didn't hear it live on air, just read it reported on cricinfo.



Blimey...


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

This is the first test that I've watched live on Sky rather than listening to TMS and I have to say I don't half miss TMS. Yeh, it's nice to be able to see the action etc, but it doesn't have the character of TMS. No laughs to be found anywhere... Is there many a more boring man than Nasser Hussain??

Perhaps I see TMS through misty eyes, it's a national institution. One that I've grown up listening to in the Spoon household.


E2A - Boycs can fuck off though, I've had enough of his shit now. If you can't fuckin take it then don't dish it out you cantankerous, arrogant penarse!!


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

Meanwhile, back in cricketworld, this last wicket partnership is being annoyingly stubborn.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

C'mon, lets have this last wicket... 

Hayden just said "I quite enjoy sarcastic humour" with a pointed laugh... as they discussed singing in the crowd...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Meanwhile, back in cricketworld, this last wicket partnership is being annoyingly stubborn.


Might help if the bowlers aimed at the stumps for an over or two, rather than relying on tailenders to be good enough to edge the swinging ball.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> This is the first test that I've watched live on Sky rather than listening to TMS and I have to say I don't half miss TMS. Yeh, it's nice to be able to see the action etc, but it doesn't have the character of TMS. No laughs to be found anywhere... Is there many a more boring man than Nasser Hussain??
> 
> Perhaps I see TMS through misty eyes, it's a national institution. One that I've grown up listening to in the Spoon household.



Turn the sound down, turn the radio on?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, just as CMJ said it, about to post - Get swann on...

Ah, here's Sir Geoffrey


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Turn the sound down, turn the radio on?


They probably aren't on exactly the same timing.


----------



## belboid (Jul 31, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Actually, where is boycs today, have I missed him?



he's in now.  And moaning, just for a change


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> They probably aren't on exactly the same time.



No, true... Though with the choice of different feeds, from r4, the interactive scorecard, digital radio and the audio only internet feed you could maybe get a decent match... 

I had all of them running in my house for a short time the other day in different rooms and it was wierdly echoey...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

belboid said:


> he's in now.  And moaning, just for a change


How uncharacteristic.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> They probably aren't on exactly the same timing.



^^This... Believe me I've tried. It just doesnay sync up


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> How uncharacteristic.



He's moaning about Broad tbf...


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> ^^This... Believe me I've tried. It just doesnay sync up





That alone is an argument for having it on terrestrial telly.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> Thank you very much.  Id have thought that Boycott would have been able to take a bit of stick, given that he is very forthright in letting people know when he thinks they are rubbish. Smacks a bit of not being able to take criticism when you dish it out on a regular basis.  And lets be fair he was a very boring batsman - i dont think I'd have stayed to watch him for too long.



Here's cricinfo's assessment:



> As opener he saw his first task as scoring heavily enough to protect his teams against defeat, and in Test cricket and the County Championship - the matches that counted in the first-class averages - he was as sparing with the attacking strokes as, in retirement, he is strident in his opinions on the game. How valuable he was to England is shown by the fact that only 20 of his 108 Tests ended in defeat, mainly when he failed.



A bit like a superior version of Mike Atherton, then. And remember he played in the era of Lillee, Thomson, Hadlee, Roberts, Holding, et al. His top score in tests wasn't made battering a substandard Zimbabwe team. 

Hayden's comments were ignorant nonsense.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

What happened to aiming at the top of off?


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Might help if the bowlers aimed at the stumps for an over or two, rather than relying on tailenders to be good enough to edge the swinging ball.



This ^^

They look quite comfortable dont they?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Might help if the bowlers aimed at the stumps for an over or two, rather than relying on tailenders to be good enough to edge the swinging ball.


This drives me mad and always has done.  Bowlers never seem to grasp the idea that they should just try to bowl the rabbits out, old-school stylee.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

And he bowls one at the stumps and gets a catch to gully.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

All done


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

That'll do then

Nerves start to kick in now


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2009)

Wasn't too far off with me initial 250 prediction, but could have been 230


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

About time  

Well done Mr Onions


----------



## tarannau (Jul 31, 2009)

Hayden's absolutely right about Boycott though. Tiresome fuck that man.

It was interesting to see the reaction to Boycott in the Windies. He was kind of seen as an onjectionable figure of fun. In the aftermath of England being skittled out for 45 many years I've rarely seen so many jubilant replays of Boycott getting it wrong - in this case his pitch report using his key and talking of it being an excellent batting wicket.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh, and well done Onions.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

Five for Jimmy, Four for Onions, who got the other?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Five for Jimmy, Four for Onions, who got the other?


Swann got Katich yesterday.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Swann got Katich yesterday.


Ah yes, so I remember.  A vital wicket.

A good day.  Frustrating to let them get about 30 runs for no reason, but brilliant overall!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Hayden's absolutely right about Boycott though. Tiresome fuck that man.
> 
> It was interesting to see the reaction to Boycott in the Windies. He was kind of seen as an onjectionable figure of fun. In the aftermath of England being skittled out for 45 many years I've rarely seen so many jubilant replays of Boycott getting it wrong - in this case his pitch report using his key and talking of it being an excellent batting wicket.


So he got that wrong. So what? He often gets a lot right. 

When he went toe-to-toe with Holding at the Oval, 1976, and lost, he didn't back down. He showed commitment and not a small amount of physical courage. And you never ever heard a peep out of him about the West Indies' short-pitched bowling. He considered it a perfectly fair thing to do at a time when others were bleating about it.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Now it's up to Strauss and Cook to show the convicts how it's done.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That Boycott's batting style emptied stadiums. (Said to Boycott.)



Hayden, IIRC, was one of the dullest batsmen of his generation


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Hayden, IIRC, was one of the dullest batsmen of his generation


Hayden was something of a flat-track bully. He obviously wasn't a grinder like Boycott, but I for one think his overall test stats flatter him a bit. England certainly found him out in 2005.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

Here we go!  COME ON ENGLAND!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

And there goes Cook.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

Fucking impressive after the aussies had looked so imperious yesterday!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

Aww shit


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

oh dear


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

bollocks


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And there goes Cook.


Noooooo!

Cricinfo hasn't said that it is happened yet, so I shall hope that you are lying. 


ETA: You weren't lying.


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

good ball or shite batting?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry, I've got to come back to this Boycott thing. Hard, tough test cricket with a batsman determined to stay in against high-class bowling can be great to watch. Atherton v Donald, Dravid v lots of people. People who think the only exciting cricket is the fast-scoring variety don't really understand cricket imo.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh fuck 

Cricinfo still isn't saying it


----------



## JimW (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh shit. Three good balls in the over by sound of commentary


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Sorry, I've got to come back to this Boycott thing. Hard, tough test cricket with a batsman determined to stay in against high-class bowling can be great to watch. Atherton v Donald, Dravid v lots of people. People who think the only exciting cricket is the fast-scoring variety don't really understand cricket imo.



Quite so.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

SHIT..

Their body language from the start (of Engs innings) has said they are up for this and fancy getting us out cheaply..

Like I said before I'm really fearful for our middle order


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

mattie said:


> good ball or shite batting?



Hmm, not a bad ball.. Not great, cook just played forward and wafted outside off-stump and it just about carried to the keeper.

Ravi really has to step up now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

No worries, we've got bell!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

OK Ravi, I know we can't easily replace you now that KP's out for the series but that doesn't mean you shouldn't get a proper score for once


----------



## tarannau (Jul 31, 2009)

Most players have a second gear though, aspire to be than an accumulator of soft runs and blocks.  

Anyway, I salute you for your wholehearted support of Boycott. I must admit my dislike of him has carried on from childhood to now, most of it probably slightly irrational. My old uncle calling him Mr Anti Cricket in disgust is probably my dominant memory of him - he was a determinedly dull figure of fun to the family.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> No worries, we've got bell!



I wouldn't be too sarcastic... Home ground an all


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

Bopara's back in 'hit it and hope' mode then


----------



## kabbes (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyway, I still like Bell.  So there.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Anyway, I still like Bell.  So there.



I do too. I think he needed to be dropped and Bopara needed to be given a go but I'm gald he's back now.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Anyway, I still like Bell.  So there.



Yep, no Bell hating here. (I'm a Bears fan though, I have to like him)


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

Johnson can't even throw straight..


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2009)

2-1 is not ideal 
Hope the boys can mount a stand now


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 2-1 is not ideal
> Hope the boys can mount a stand now



15-1. It's looking up


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Aussie bowling looks a lot better here.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Aussie bowling looks a lot better here.



Agreed.

Punta's done well not to bowl Johnson with the new ball


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Hauritz having a bowl now. Can't be doing Mitch much good.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

somewhat suprising


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Most players have a second gear though, aspire to be than an accumulator of soft runs and blocks.
> 
> Anyway, I salute you for your wholehearted support of Boycott. I must admit my dislike of him has carried on from childhood to now, most of it probably slightly irrational. My old uncle calling him Mr Anti Cricket in disgust is probably my dominant memory of him - he was a determinedly dull figure of fun to the family.


I think Boycott was a byword for boring in every cricket-loving household in the 1970s. You can't deny 8,000 runs though. But what I like about him as a pundit is that he doesn't criticise players for not having his attitude. On the contrary, he has fully embraced the positive way most batsmen approach test batting now, and he has embraced 2020 too.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

is this an extended session?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 31, 2009)

My prediction is rain tomorrow, England 400 all out by tea on Sunday, Aussies get 220 in their second innings and England to win by a few runs at the end of Monday.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

yes, until 4.10, to make up for yesterday. 

Are they scared to bowl Johnson?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> yes, until 4.10, to make up for yesterday.
> 
> Are they scared to bowl Johnson?


Scared or not, he's bowling now.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Johnson now.

What odds a wicket?

Crowd are doing their best to jinx it


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> yes, until 4.10, to make up for yesterday.
> 
> Are they scared to bowl Johnson?



Much obliged


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 31, 2009)

Here come the pies.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Shot!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Has anyone else seen the satirical Cricket History tweets on the _Times_ website?  http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/cricket/article6733973.ece


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

50 up now.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Hauritz getting some turn already.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Much better from Johnson.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Much better from Johnson.


Indeed. Do you think he came by ship and has just arrived?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

56-1 at tea. I'd call the session roughly even.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Indeed. Do you think he came by ship and has just arrived?




Thought I'd wait an over before replying..

and it seems as if his ship may have some way to go yet.....


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Only eight needed to avoid the follow-on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Very happy with that solid ending to the session.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Aussie bowling looks a lot better here.



Without looking at the scorecard, I think that was a session without an extra wasn't it?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Without looking at the scorecard, I think that was a session without an extra wasn't it?


I think so.

E2A: actually, I think there were some byes in the Aussie innings. No runs for Mr Extras so far in England's innings.


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Without looking at the scorecard, I think that was a session without an extra wasn't it?



I think the umps were just feeling sorry for Mitch.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Sky interviewing Mr Turnip now.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

The crowd are certainly getting their money's worth.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Bopara drags it on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

60-2  commentator jinxed it


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

Not having a good time of it, that lad.

Where's Bell in the order?


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Bollocks...

Those listening to Sky - did you hear Athers bok him? FFS


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

And now it's the Sherminator.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

have we avoided the follow on yet?


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Not confident....


----------



## mattie (Jul 31, 2009)

I am.  It'll be OK.  


Colly will fix it.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

of Bell that is...not the follow on - which has been avoided


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> have we avoided the follow on yet?


Not yet. And the fucker's just started swinging too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> of Bell that is...not the follow on - which has been avoided



phew, was getting tense there for a second


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Not yet. And the fucker's just started swinging too.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


>


And spinning.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Mr Extras now off the mark.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

One more to avoid the follow-on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Really hope bell steps up to the challenge.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Really hope bell steps up to the challenge.


So do I. History isn't very encouraging though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Mr Extras now off the mark.



Ah, our trusty 12th man is back in form I see


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 31, 2009)

Ian Bell double century coming up.


----------



## llion (Jul 31, 2009)

Shaping up to be a really exciting match now. Should be a result if the weather isn't too awful. 
Bopara's place could be under threat unless he gets runs in the 2nd innings. But who to bring in?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't think bopara will be dropped. Don't want too many changes.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

llion said:


> Shaping up to be a really exciting match now. Should be a result if the weather isn't too awful.
> Bopara's place could be under threat unless he gets runs in the 2nd innings. But who to bring in?


KP on crutches?


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

I dont think they'll drop Ravi either - Shah or Key the alternatives....


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> I dont think they'll drop Ravi either - Shah or Key the alternatives....


I've always said England don't get enough comedy run-outs though.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

shot!

at last.....


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> shot!
> 
> at last.....


And again. 

Hilfenhaus looking good though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I don't think bopara will be dropped. Don't want too many changes.



I don't buy that argument really, if he's consistently failed to make runs then he should be dropped. It must surely be better for the rest of the team to know they've got a reliable top order, although there's arguably no ideal replacement who would give that reliability, apart from Michael Vaughan who's put himself out of the picture


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

and another......



ball beginning to swing again. becoming overcast too.

37 overs scheduled after tea. Do you think they'd take the light if offered?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Possibly Siddle could serve up more knee-high full tosses on leg stump - the game needs more deliveries like that.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> and another......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably. They're not in such a strong position that they wouldn't.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> and another......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Definitely


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Siddle really does have the face only a mother could love..


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Botham and Warne speculating at why the Aussies have been lacking aggression and Warne rightly identifying it as being that they haven't had the performances to back it up.


----------



## llion (Jul 31, 2009)

Think they'll stick with Bopara for now, but depending on results, they might do the traditional thing of brining players back from the dead/wilderness for the last match at the Oval!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Hughes on as a sub at boot hill now.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah......its a bit pantomime without the form to go with it.

Siddle would be your man though for a bit of sledging, staring and general nastiness


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

lol@ hughes's field position


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

six!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> yeah......its a bit pantomime without the form to go with it.
> 
> Siddle would be your man though for a bit of sledging, staring and general nastiness


Hilfenhaus would be good at the stary bit I reckon.

And Bell hits Hauritz for six.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

6

first of the day


----------



## Diamond (Jul 31, 2009)

Go on Belly!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

50 for Strauss.  Well played, Sir.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Shot!

E2A: commentators trying to jinx Strauss now by talking about his conversion rate.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

what a shot that was


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

100 up with a well-run single.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Not bad from Johnson. Not sure about the staring though........not convincing.

I do feel a bit sorry for TBH, in a way I would never for someone such as McGrath for e.g


----------



## D'wards (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm following this on:-

http://www.cricinfo.com/engvaus2009/engine/current/match/345972.html

And subsequently not doing any work at all. How is Johnson looking? Forlorn or confident?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

D'wards said:


> I'm following this on:-
> 
> http://www.cricinfo.com/engvaus2009/engine/current/match/345972.html
> 
> And subsequently not doing any work at all. How is Johnson looking? Forlorn or confident?


He's trying to look confident.

Shot! from Strauss. Causing someone in the crowd to spill his pint.  Got some on the ball too.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Ermm...a bit of both really D`wards.

tried 'pumping' himself up with a bit of eyeball to shermanator - looked a bit silly. Crowd giving it to him at every opportunity.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

lol@ beer getting on the ball, that'll probs stink now


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> lol@ beer getting on the ball, that'll probs stink now


I remember one match years ago when the ball actually managed to land in someone's pint.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

lbw appeal not given, phew


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Massive lb appeal against the Shermanator. Not out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I remember one match years ago when the ball actually managed to land in someone's pint.



I think i remember that...


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> lbw appeal not given, phew


Was plumb too.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Jul 31, 2009)

that was plum, unlucky aussies.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Mitch getting a bit wide of off now.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> that was plum, unlucky aussies.


Yep. Going back to a subject which came up at Lord's, that _was_ a shocker.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Was plumb too.



The plumbest of plum..

lucky


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Was plumb too.



shit happens


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

So, what's the verdict?  A good day at the office all told?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 31, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> shit happens


Mostly to Mitchell Johnson.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you think Rudi's looking forward to his next gig at the Gabba?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 31, 2009)

Soz, thought it was over already


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> So, what's the verdict?  A good day at the office all told?


Not over yet.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Do you think Rudi's looking forward to his next gig at the Gabba?




Ha ha

Just thinking that myself but had the SCG in mind - as it was my local ground and I know how abusive they can get there


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Off for the light.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 31, 2009)

Light, end of days play.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 31, 2009)

Three days. I can see a draw coming.


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Off for bad light...

shame really but entirely predictable.

Overall then.....a very good day for England. I had expected a huge total from the Aussies


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

There's always a chance they might get in a few more overs if the light improves.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

6:30 cut-off for the start of any further play.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 31, 2009)

Like i said, that one wicket yesterday gave us some hope, and it told today i reckon. Been our day overall, tmrw could be different.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh dear, covers now.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jul 31, 2009)

Pissing it down in Burton on Trent, if it's owt like that in Brum, no more play today and we are headed for a draw.

Why can't they say 

"a test match is XXX overs" and play on Tuesday and even Wednesday if needs be.

Obviously there would have to be a cut off somewhere, but far more chance of getting 5 fine days from 7


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> Pissing it down in Burton on Trent, if it's owt like that in Brum, no more play today and we are headed for a draw.
> 
> Why can't they say
> 
> ...


Because a test match is not limited overs Cricket. It's time. After all, it's possible for the match to be more than 450 overs if they have the time.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Because a test match is not limited overs Cricket. It's time.



But it isn't time if it's pissing it down with rain.

If the remaining two games are rain affected draws, surely they will have to reconsider this?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> But it isn't time if it's pissing it down with rain.
> 
> If the remaining two games are rain affected draws, surely they will have to reconsider this?


Why? There have been countless rain-affected draws in test matches; it's just part of the game. Why must we be endlessly pursuing wins for one side or the other? Everyone knows that if they don't bowl the opposition out in five days, they won't win; why tinker with it? Anyway, such an arrangement would probably encourage even slower over rates.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jul 31, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Why must we be endlessly pursuing wins for one side or the other?



Er, surely that is the point of _competitive_ sport?


----------



## Nemo (Jul 31, 2009)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> Er, surely that is the point of _competitive_ sport?


And when neither side deserves to win?


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> Pissing it down in Burton on Trent, if it's owt like that in Brum, no more play today and we are headed for a draw.
> 
> Why can't they say
> 
> ...



TV pays the bills and is king. Theoretically it is a maximum 450 over game used however it pans out, within that time limit.

I think they gave up after the timeless test in SA in 1939 where after 9 days England had to catch the boat back to the UK.. they were about 50 runs short with 5 wickets in hand of a near 700 total.

I imagine the police, as with football, require notice nowadays of crowd movements as well?


----------



## Cerberus (Jul 31, 2009)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> Er, surely that is the point of _competitive_ sport?




Leave it be

Its been doing fine for some time now as it is..

its one of many odd eccentricities of the sport and shouldnt be tinkered with. Play or watch Test match cricket long enough and you'll find as many 'escaped with a draw' as 'rain/bad light cost us' results


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

they've put all of thursdays tms on iplayer - the bit with hayden and boycott starts around 1 hr in talking about hughes, haydens zzzzz comment about boycs is around 5 mins later and boycott leaves (quietly - didn't sound like a storm, just no handover) at about 1 15.. 

http://tr.im/uTUC


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 31, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Here's cricinfo's assessment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He would block for 3 days of a 5 day test.Most of the games ended in draws because Sir Geoff the wifebasher was a slow scoring boring old cunt


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> He would block for 3 days of a 5 day test.Most of the games ended in draws because Sir Geoff the wifebasher was a slow scoring boring old cunt



Wifebasher? No no no.. if you saw his response, the defence even from people who disliked him and the 'victim' being interviewed, you wouldn't believe that were true for a second.

Undoubtedly and egotistical sod, but he's softened and become a gentle parody of himself who will take a ribbing. 

Dropped by England after scoring a double ton for slow scoring back in the 60s (yet capable of playing dashing innings to win a Gillette Cup Final) and him in Brearley potentially lost us the 79 WC Final by batting like twats, but if you play for a weak team such as Yorkshire, you have to change your style..


----------



## liquidlunch (Jul 31, 2009)

I am 53 years old,saw Boycott at his best and worst.You had to have patience to watch him,paint drying was more attractive.Never once did i see him play what one would call a sparkling innings.A dour,gritty man who held up his end no doubt but boooooring to the max.Yawn,even get tired just thinking about him


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 31, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> ..and him in Brearley potentially lost us the 79 WC Final by batting like twats, ....


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 31, 2009)

toblerone3 said:


>



Well.. fuck it. I was there and like everyone else was cheering King Viv et al.. and booing Boycs and Brearley off at tea. Thank God Big Bird shortened the day!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 1, 2009)

I know he was a great captain and all that, but was Brearley the worst batsman ever to play for England? He must have been the worst opening batsman ever, surely.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 1, 2009)

Botham driving a 'blotter' now.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 1, 2009)

I have just seen the highlights of day 2.Might i say that Rudy Kirtsen should be supplied with a seeing eye dog.I will only complain this once but for fucks sake,the doddering old cunt should not be at this level.Fuck fuck fuck,Rudy put your fucking glasses on you vain old ram


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 1, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> I have just seen the highlights of day 2.Might i say that Rudy Kirtsen should be supplied with a seeing eye dog.I will only complain this once but for fucks sake,the doddering old cunt should not be at this level.Fuck fuck fuck,Rudy put your fucking glasses on you vain old ram


It was a shocker, wasn't it? 110-3 wouldn't be quite so comfortable. Even Bell's mum would have to concede that was out.

Usually when umpires get an lb wrong, you can kind of see what they're thinking – did it pitch in line, maybe a bit high, etc – but not there.


ETA:
In fact, I've just watched it again, and the ball swings in from outside off-stump before pitching in line. Maybe Rudi thought it had pitched outside off?


----------



## gabi (Aug 1, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It was a shocker, wasn't it? 110-3 wouldn't be quite so comfortable. Even Bell's mum would have to concede that was out.
> 
> Usually when umpires get an lb wrong, you can kind of see what they're thinking – did it pitch in line, maybe a bit high, etc – but not there.
> 
> ...



Why's Rudi umpiring again? Where's bowden?

Bowden/Dar - best pair imo.


----------



## llion (Aug 1, 2009)

No fan of Boycott's, but he does seem to have mellowed a bit recently. They were ribbing him about his rivalry/feud with Ray Illingworth the other day but he wouldn't rise to the bait!


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 1, 2009)

whats the weather forecast today then in dreary old Englund?Any possability of play today??


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 1, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> whats the weather forecast today then in dreary old Englund?Any possability of play today??



Next inspection at 1.30pm apparently, but the covers are still on


----------



## strung out (Aug 1, 2009)

i wouldn't be surprised to see no play today. either that or they'll start early enough to get the 25 overs in so they don't have to refund tickets.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks v unlikely to me. They were able to drop an umbrella into the turf and it stayed up vertically.. no breeze, no sun


----------



## Nemo (Aug 1, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> ETA:
> In fact, I've just watched it again, and the ball swings in from outside off-stump before pitching in line. Maybe Rudi thought it had pitched outside off?



Outside off doesn't matter; only matters if it hits him outside off and he's offering a stroke.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 1, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Outside off doesn't matter; only matters if it hits him outside off and he's offering a stroke.


Yes, of course you're right.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

Cock, my mate was meant to be going today.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 1, 2009)

Play abandoned.


----------



## JCB (Aug 1, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Play abandoned.



Fucking bullshit weather!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 1, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Play abandoned.


----------



## JimW (Aug 1, 2009)

Where's me fuckin cricket?


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 1, 2009)

fucking poms,fucking conspiricy,that fucking blimp is full of fucking water and your lot are fucking spraying it all over the place to get the draw.I should have known the depths to which you would stoop.English summer baahh.Next two tests are washed out and what happens?you take OUR ashes for winning one gamesomething smells and it aint your unwashed feet


----------



## Nemo (Aug 1, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> fucking poms,fucking conspiricy,that fucking blimp is full of fucking water and your lot are fucking spraying it all over the place to get the draw.I should have known the depths to which you would stoop.English summer baahh.Next two tests are washed out and what happens?you take OUR ashes for winning one gamesomething smells and it aint your unwashed feet


Your lot should have tried a bit harder in Cardiff then.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> fucking poms,fucking conspiricy,that fucking blimp is full of fucking water and your lot are fucking spraying it all over the place to get the draw.I should have known the depths to which you would stoop.English summer baahh.Next two tests are washed out and what happens?you take OUR ashes for winning one gamesomething smells and it aint your unwashed feet



You stupid stupid stupid bitter bitter bitter bitter cocknosed cunt.

We all want to get on with playing, you arsewipe.
It's not our fault that the English weather sucks.
We want to get out there and smash you into oblivion.

What the fuck is wrong with you cunts anyway?

It's not as if you're India or some other place who we royally raped, the only Australians actually entitled to display genuine bitterness towards us are the aborigines, who you've treated like shit too, so there's no historical basis for your hatred.

Our team is firing, good, up for ti, and competing.  Even if we lose I'll be happy cos we've made a real fist of it.

If you can find one single englishman who is happy with today i'll find you a beer in mecca.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 1, 2009)

touchy bout something cob?dont hold back now


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 1, 2009)

No cunt wants to be not playing today, we're all revved and well up for fucking putting it up yer.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 1, 2009)

why haven't you lot got arenas with rooves in this here 21st century then


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 1, 2009)

Saved by wet weather once again you pommy baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaastards


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 1, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> why haven't you lot got arenas with rooves in this here 21st century then




Coming from someone still bangin on as if its 1932/33..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 1, 2009)

Given the situation with the game it's hardly England who'd be happy with a rained off draw at the moment is it?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 1, 2009)

Liquidlunch- maybe if you were better at bowling tailenders out you wouldn't be 1-0 down. Oh, but its the umpires fault i guess. 

Oh and some advice:Its weather, DEAL with it.


----------



## strung out (Aug 1, 2009)

some of you lot are coming across well eggy btw. not liquidlunch either.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 2, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Given the situation with the game it's hardly England who'd be happy with a rained off draw at the moment is it?



Probably, yes England were in the best position.  However its not unimaginable that they could have done one of their specials and been all out for 250.  Suspect they won't be _that _worried to lose the day.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

strung_out said:


> some of you lot are coming across well eggy btw. not liquidlunch either.



Spot on old son,Whats"eggy"?


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 2, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> You stupid stupid stupid bitter bitter bitter bitter cocknosed cunt.
> 
> We all want to get on with playing, you arsewipe.
> It's not our fault that the English weather sucks.
> ...



pissed?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Hopefully there's play today, certainly a better day here than yesterday but edgbastons far away.


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Spot on old son,Whats"eggy"?



grumpy, moody, unnecessarily pissed off, aggressive!


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

strung_out said:


> grumpy, moody, unnecessarily pissed off, aggressive!



thought that was normal thanks.Hope we have play today,i have that bastard flu so i intend to drink a large quantity of dark sugarcane rum to kill that germ right in the face.By stumps(230am our time)i should be cured short term


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Start at midday.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 2, 2009)

pommy baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaastards


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> pommy baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaastards



stop sounding eggy


----------



## baldrick (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Hopefully there's play today, certainly a better day here than yesterday but edgbastons far away.


where are you?

am about 5 miles away, it's looking ok.  cloudy but not grey   am torn now though, it's carnival day.  gonna have to take my radio with me i think


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

baldrick said:


> where are you?
> 
> am about 5 miles away, it's looking ok.  cloudy but not grey   am torn now though, it's carnival day.  gonna have to take my radio with me i think



North london. Am gonna listen to the radio(online-not cricket tho!) while drinking and watching england bat i think.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 2, 2009)

strung_out said:


> grumpy, moody, unnecessarily pissed off, aggressive!



eggy?  That's what we used to call smelly farts when we were kids.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Spot on old son



liquidlunch.

I can't stand some of your team.  They come across as a bit wet tbh.

What's going on?  Shane Warne and Glen McGrath need to give them a few lessons in agression.

If you lot draw or win the ashes, England should just quit cricket.  Because if England can't beat your nambie pambies that you have sent over here, there is no hope.


----------



## Santino (Aug 2, 2009)

Actual real cricket!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

omfg play has started


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

He's in front of you


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Soft dismissal for Strauss there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Its never easy watching england bat. So glad i've got music on at the sametime.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Relahni said:


> liquidlunch.
> 
> I can't stand some of your team.  They come across as a bit wet tbh.
> 
> ...



you draw a long bow.How many of our team have you met?They are there to represent this country in the best way they can.If the weather is shit,the umpiring is shittier we are behind the 8ball.From the time your tail wagged severley it has been an uphill battle.I hope you will eat your words when our men deliver a win somehow(no idea how)
You may have forgotten we are missing Ckark and Lee,two aggressive bowlers for you.Without them our job was always going to be a struggle.I have no doubt that sometime soon England will crumble(as usual)and let us in again ITS AS SURE AS DEATH AND TAXES


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 2, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> pissed?



I think I was cross with The Train Line.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Whatever happens from now on, we've done something historical by ending 75 years of hurt at lords, that in itsself is a bonus.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Whatever happens from now on, we've done something historical by ending 75 years of hurt at lords, that in itsself is a bonus.



That shows what underachievers we are, thinking it's ag ood thing that we won a game at our most famous ground for the first time in 75 years.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> That shows what underachievers we are, thinking it's ag ood thing that we won a game at our most famous ground for the first time in 75 years.



Can't hide from teh truth.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Whatever happens from now on, we've done something historical by ending 75 years of hurt at lords, that in itsself is a bonus.


Cold comfort if we don't win the series though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Cold comfort if we don't win the series though.



true, I still think we'll win though. I like strauss as captain.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> you draw a long bow.How many of our team have you met?They are there to represent this country in the best way they can.If the weather is shit,the umpiring is shittier we are behind the 8ball.From the time your tail wagged severley it has been an uphill battle.I hope you will eat your words when our men deliver a win somehow(no idea how)
> You may have forgotten we are missing Ckark and Lee,two aggressive bowlers for you.Without them our job was always going to be a struggle.I have no doubt that sometime soon England will crumble(as usual)and let us in again ITS AS SURE AS DEATH AND TAXES



Dear Mr Lunch

Mr Clark isn't playing as you didn't pick him. Mr Lee is less of a loss to you than Losing Mr Pietersen is for us. As for the umpiring Mr Clarke was plum lbw in your first hit and given not out. 

Kind Regards

Mr Hackett


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Dear Mr Lunch
> 
> Mr Clark isn't playing as you didn't pick him. Mr Lee is less of a loss to you than Losing Mr Pietersen is for us. As for the umpiring Mr Clarke was plum lbw in your first hit and given not out.
> 
> ...



And don't forget flintoff is on his last legs in test cricket yet is trying his best to fight through it all for us, so it aint like we don't have problems.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Damnit.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Bugger.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

For fucks sake...

last over before lunch

collapse................in coming


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

It says something when bell is the highest scorer after strauss.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Still reckon this will be a draw now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Odds on a draw shortening all the time I should think.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

2 days for 3 innings to be finished, can't happen surely?

Oh wait, its england innit...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

*works out worst possible scenario*

Aussies bowl us out next session cheaply, score quickly for the rest of the session and evening, and early morning then declare and bowl us out again...


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> *works out worst possible scenario*
> 
> Aussies bowl us out next session cheaply, score quickly for the rest of the session and evening, and early morning then declare and bowl us out again...




This ^^

Been going through my mind since Colly went...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Flintoff wont let it happen i tells ya!


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

Freddie will go cheaply I tells ya..

Cant see how we will reach par let alone surpass their score. Uncomfortable afternoon ahead I think


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

aslong as we survive this session, it'll end in a draw.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 2, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Freddie will go cheaply I tells ya..
> 
> Cant see how we will reach par let alone surpass their score. Uncomfortable afternoon ahead I think



You can't see how we can possibly get another 104 runs? Prior averages over 45, Bell is still in, Swann, Broad & Flintoff can all bat.

Getting a bit carried away with the panic I think.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah fair one, I am tended to panic in these situations. however, much of it is borne out of watching countless England cricket teams crumble in such scenarios. I'll try and adpot some of your positivism..


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

come on aussie,make this session ours,the balls moving around a bit innit.Just got pictures working,this should be good
Cheers(as i take a very big swallow of Jacobs Creek Shiraz)


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

50 for the Shermanator.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

bellend gets his 50, somehow.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Odds on him getting out before he gets to 70. Anyone?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

If he doesn't get 100 after his luck, then goddamn..


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> If he doesn't get 100 after his luck, then goddamn..


He won't. That's the most annoying thing about him.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

i hear brett lee has been in the nets for half an hour today.Hope he can get a bit more out of himself before the 5th test.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> i hear brett lee has been in the nets for half an hour today.Hope he can get a bit more out of himself before the 5th test.



He reckons he'll be at 90% by the end of this test and hopes with the 3 days between games to be available for Leeds


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> He reckons he'll be at 90% by the end of this test and hopes with the 3 days between games to be available for Leeds


Bit of a risky pick on that basis though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

bell v lee wud be interesting


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Bit of a risky pick on that basis though.



Wouldn't entertain the thought.Want to be 100% definately so you can really bend your back.You wouldn't want to bowl 3 overs and have it tear again,may as well give you the ashes on a plate,if selection was that easy


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Wouldn't entertain the thought.Want to be 100% definately so you can really bend your back.You wouldn't want to bowl 3 overs and have it tear again,may as well give you the ashes on a plate,if selection was that easy


What would good ol' Merv Hughes do though?


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> bell v lee wud be interesting



nah,lee at full pace,bell at his best may last 4-5 overs before he gets softened up and knocked over


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Wouldn't entertain the thought.Want to be 100% definately so you can really bend your back.You wouldn't want to bowl 3 overs and have it tear again,may as well give you the ashes on a plate,if selection was that easy




To be fair, he said that himself, the wider picture was more important than his own wish to play (he also said he wants to keep playing for at least another couple of years..)


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

And off Bell goes, for a characteristic innings.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

see you bellend xxx


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

oh shite


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

bell u fackin bellend


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Right, so onto the next order of business: replacement for Bell. Three close lb shouts, one of which was plumb, and he still gets out lb at the end of it.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

That wicket has been coming since lunch. Aussie's bowling very well


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> What would good ol' Merv Hughes do though?



dunno,we will find out in a few days,he is a selector


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> dunno,we will find out in a few days,he is a selector


That was my point.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Prior is living dangerously.He was just out of his ground when Manou missed the stumps


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> That was my point.



Then you should have said"what WILL good ol Merv do?
and dont try and bullshit


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Whatever happens from now on, we've done something historical by ending 75 years of hurt at lords, that in itsself is a bonus.



No-one calculates the 'hurt' correctly! The 'hurt' could not begin in 1934 when we had last won the test at Lords. Because we had won the test!

Clearly, the hurt could only begin all of four years later in 1938, when we failed to repeat the victory.

That gives a more modest 71 years of 'hurt'.

Anyone claiming 75 years is trying it on!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> No-one calculates the 'hurt' correctly! The 'hurt' could not begin in 1934 when we had last won the test at Lords. Because we had won the test!
> 
> Clearly, the hurt could only begin all of four years later in 1938, when we failed to repeat the victory.
> 
> ...



well the phrase is we havent beaten them there since then..but ig et your point!


----------



## llion (Aug 2, 2009)

Johnson's found his form at last! Could be a result in this yet...


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

what the matter cuntys its pretty quiet here since the wickets began tumbling.All in the bar are we??Drowning visions of impending doom?Understandable,you have haqd years of trainingDrink with meI will by the next cyber round


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm still here. I'm eating lunch atm though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> what the matter cuntys its pretty quiet here since the wickets began tumbling.All in the bar are we??Drowning visions of impending doom?Understandable,you have haqd years of trainingDrink with meI will by the next cyber round



Funny how you're not moaning about umpires now eh?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Shot!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice shot for four.  must've been the umpires fault!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like Hilfenhaus could do with a bit of a rest at fine leg.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Nice shot for four.  must've been the umpires fault!



You idiotThat was then,this is now,Dont discount Blind Rudys influence yet youngun,he still has heaps of time to fuck it up.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Looks like Hilfenhaus could do with a bit of a rest at fine leg.



i would bowl Clarke for a spell


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> You idiotThat was then,this is now,Dont discount Blind Rudys influence yet youngun,he still has heaps of time to fuck it up.


Wasn't it Dar who made that lb decision in favour of Clarke the other day?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> You idiotThat was then,this is now,Dont discount Blind Rudys influence yet youngun,he still has heaps of time to fuck it up.



Gotta love how those umpires just keep giving us those shots for four though eh.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> i would bowl Clarke for a spell


What about Hauritz? He was looking quite threatening on Friday.

E2A: although that was mostly against Strauss. Might not be so easy against right-handers.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Wasn't it Dar who made that lb decision in favour of Clarke the other day?



twas,but Rudy never gave Bell,and denied Johnson a couple as well.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Rudy hates the aussies, its a conspiracy!


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> What about Hauritz? He was looking quite threatening on Friday.
> 
> E2A: although that was mostly against Strauss. Might not be so easy against right-handers.



Yes thats right.He could move it a bit more i would say(Clarke that is)


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> twas,but Rudy never gave Bell,and denied Johnson a couple as well.


To be fair, only one of those decisions you refer to actually should have been given.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

I've sat through enough tests to realize that moaning about umpires is pointless in the end.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Rudy hates the aussies, its a conspiracy!


Either that or it's a cunning plot to make sure Bell tours South Africa this Winter.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Rudy hates the aussies, its a conspiracy!



aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh.He has missed a fucking lot though hasn't he.If you are not up to standard(i say this for your team as well)you should not be in the middle.Umpires getting it right are most important.I dont think he has done a good job.Why cant we have an aussie and an englishman in the middle,oh thats right they are umpiring canada v bangladesh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh.He has missed a fucking lot though hasn't he.If you are not up to standard(i say this for your team as well)you should not be in the middle.Umpires getting it right are most important.I dont think he has done a good job.Why cant we have an aussie and an englishman in the middle,oh thats right they are umpiring canada v bangladesh



Umpires can't umpire matches with their own country.

He has missed alot though tbf, but some have gone aussies way to i reckon just not as many, which makes a change.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> To be fair, only one of those decisions you refer to actually should have been given.



and to be even fairer he missed the important ones


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh.He has missed a fucking lot though hasn't he.If you are not up to standard(i say this for your team as well)you should not be in the middle.Umpires getting it right are most important.I dont think he has done a good job.Why cant we have an aussie and an englishman in the middle,oh thats right they are umpiring canada v bangladesh


So long as the Aussie was Taufel. Wouldn't have much confidence in Harper after some of the decisions in the Windies over the Winter...


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Umpires can't umpire matches with their own country.



it never used to be like that. i long for the days of dickie bird and david sheppard umpiring our tests, but unfortunately, other countries umpires couldn't be trusted to umpire their own country's tests.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

200 up now. Pity about the five wickets though.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Umpires can't umpire matches with their own country.
> 
> He has missed alot though tbf, but some have gone aussies way to i reckon just not as many, which makes a change.



why cant they umpire their own country?I know about the rules but isnt it about getting the best for the best.Why have an A grade game with a bB grade umpire.There would be maybe 5-6 umps better on the panel who's percentages were better than Rudys


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Watson coming on for Hilfenhaus now.


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> well the phrase is we havent beaten them there since then..but ig et your point!



Good! I shall be expecting the newspapers to fall into line and write letters to the editor about it too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> why cant they umpire their own country?I know about the rules but isnt it about getting the best for the best.Why have an A grade game with a bB grade umpire.There would be maybe 5-6 umps better on the panel who's percentages were better than Rudys



Its actually put off some umpires from umpiring cause they can't umpire in the ashes...but i think it would be too difficult, too much biasedness. Unless they structure the umpires wages in such a way it stops biasedness from happening.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Watson,i had forgotten him,He used to bonk M Clarkes missus Laura before Clarke.Wonder how they get on.He is a handy swing/wobble bowler


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

strung_out said:


> it never used to be like that. i long for the days of dickie bird and david sheppard umpiring our tests, but unfortunately, other countries umpires couldn't be trusted to umpire their own country's tests.



I don't think Pakistan shared that view of David Constant?


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

strung_out said:


> it never used to be like that. i long for the days of dickie bird and david sheppard umpiring our tests, but unfortunately, other countries umpires couldn't be trusted to umpire their own country's tests.



I am with you on that.Trusted countries could do the right thing


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Watson,i had forgotten him,He used to bonk M Clarkes missus Laura before Clarke.Wonder how they get on.He is a handy swing/wobble bowler



Ugh? How are Clarke and Katich getting on these days? Are they still liable to slap one another?


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I don't think Pakistan shared that view of David Constant?


nothing was ever proven!


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> I am with you on that.Trusted countries could do the right thing




Or Darrell Hair with Murali..


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its actually put off some umpires from umpiring cause they can't umpire in the ashes...but i think it would be too difficult, too much biasedness. Unless they structure the umpires wages in such a way it stops biasedness from happening.


I think the problem wouldn't so much be bias but the perception of bias. Mostly I'm sure the umpires could be trusted to the extent that any poor decisions were honestly made, but the first time an umpire made a mistake in favour of 'their' team, the shit would hit the fan.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I think the problem wouldn't so much be bias but the perception of bias. Mostly I'm sure the umpires could be trusted to the extent that any poor decisions were honestly made, but the first time an umpire made a mistake in favour of 'their' team, the shit would hit the fan.



Agreed 100%. Imagine the aussies if rudy was english...


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its actually put off some umpires from umpiring cause they can't umpire in the ashes...



really? anyone who decided not to get into umpiring just because they couldn't umpire in the ashes probably wasn't suitable for the job anyway.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

strung_out said:


> really? anyone who decided not to get into umpiring just because they couldn't umpire in the ashes probably wasn't suitable for the job anyway.



Think i heard it when they were discussing it a while ago.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice one Fred.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I don't think Pakistan shared that view of David Constant?



or Sri Lanka of D Hair,but fuck it,these are honourable men,beyond reproach.I would much rather have our blokes doing it but would not like it if we had umps from the sub continent officiating in their games


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

nutmegged the bowler


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> or Sri Lanka of D Hair,but fuck it,these are honourable men,beyond reproach.I would much rather have our blokes doing it but would not like it if we had umps from the sub continent officiating in their games


Are sub-continental umpires not honourable men then?


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> or Sri Lanka of D Hair,but fuck it,these are honourable men,beyond reproach.I would much rather have our blokes doing it but would not like it if we had umps from the sub continent officiating in their games




Did you hear when Tuffers asked McConnell how many balls were left in the over and McConnell said 'Count em yourself you pommie cunt'..  Even Gooch defended Tuffers on that one..


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Shot!


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Are sub-continental umpires not honourable men then?



i didn't say that did i?I feel that there is a lot of bookies who can taint the game in the sub continent,thats all


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Fred's peppering the off-side boundary atm.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> i didn't say that did i?I feel that there is a lot of bookies who can taint the game in the sub continent,thats all


True enough.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

go on freddie my son! told u lot fred wudnt let the aussies get their way.


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2009)

any streams knocking about?


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Did you hear when Tuffers asked McConnell how many balls were left in the over and McConnell said 'Count em yourself you pommie cunt'..  Even Gooch defended Tuffers on that one..



it was in jest thou.Gooch is lacking humour


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Another good one. Watson not doing it.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Do they call Watson an all-rounder cos that's the parts of the ground he gets tonked to for four?


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> i didn't say that did i?I feel that there is a lot of bookies who can taint the game in the sub continent,thats all



Apparently there's a lot of qs about the last IPL.. but less to do with the umpiring and more to do with no balls, wides etc. and that the ICC watchdog weren't in SA for the tournament.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

JimW said:


> Do they call Watson an all-rounder cos that's the parts of the ground he gets tonked to for four?



LoL


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

JimW said:


> Do they call Watson an all-rounder cos that's the parts of the ground he gets tonked to for four?



 funny man


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Siddle seems to be getting more bounce out of this pitch than anyone else.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 2, 2009)

JimW said:


> Do they call Watson an all-rounder cos that's the parts of the ground he gets tonked to for four?


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Apparently there's a lot of qs about the last IPL.. but less to do with the umpiring and more to do with no balls, wides etc. and that the ICC watchdog weren't in SA for the tournament.



not suprising,there is always a way to rort


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

fuck this shit,10 runs an over in the last 4 overs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> fuck this shit,10 runs an over in the last 4 overs



Damn those umpires.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> fuck this shit,10 runs an over in the last 4 overs


Some streaky fours though. 

Anyway, Hauritz on now.

E2A: also, I think you mean 'the last four balls.'


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Whose laughing now eh Liquidlunch?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 2, 2009)

So do we bat on  as long as possible or declare?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> So do we bat on  as long as possible or declare?


Bat the rest of the day certainly (if possible). If lead is sufficient, declare overnight.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Bat the rest of the day certainly (if possible). If lead is sufficient, declare overnight.



Yup just concentrate on making sure aussies can't win it first.

edit: great shot!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Yup just concentrate on making sure aussies can't win it first.
> 
> edit: great shot!


Not so much that. More that if England are to win, the majority of the margin must come from the first innings.

Fuck it!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

bloody prior! done good though.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

Balls

soft, soft, soft fucking dismissal. Prior will kick himself..

Both batsmen were looking well set and scoring fast. Now the rate will slow right down


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't forget aussies, anderson hasn't had a bat yet.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Six! Scores level.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

six!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

*applauds the 50 for fred*


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Fred goes to 50 with a great sweep off Hauritz.


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Freddie will go cheaply I tells ya..
> 
> Cant see how we will reach par let alone surpass their score. Uncomfortable afternoon ahead I think



.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 2, 2009)

strung_out said:


> .


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

congrats to Fred,he is a talent alright


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

strung_out said:


> .



Already eating humble pie. Looking forward to scoffing more if Fred can take England away from the Aussie score quickly and dare I say it.....






get a ton


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> congrats to Fred,he is a talent alright


I think your lot bring out the best in him.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Holding jinxing Fred now.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Already eating humble pie. Looking forward to scoffing more if Fred can take England away from the Aussie score quickly and dare I say it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



after that"kiss of death"he will be out before tea


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

another good shot


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Broad getting in on the act now.


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2009)

wish i could actually see this


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

shot young Broad

shot


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

lol lucky edge through the slips


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

And then nearly edges to the keeper.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

lucky lad...didnt quite carry


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

past the keeper i should say, not through the slips


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Lead of 100 or so should be plenty against this bunch of antipodean bottlers. Win wrapped up by lunch tomorrow


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

I reckon England should be looking for a lead of 150+ by stumps, then declare overnight.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I reckon England should be looking for a lead of 150+ by stumps, then declare overnight.



Yeah, the above wasn't my actual considered view. 
Plenty of overs left today though - if circumstances allow maybe declare a little early and let them have a few overs tonight if light allows?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

JimW said:


> Yeah, the above wasn't my actual considered view.
> Plenty of overs left today though - if circumstances allow maybe declare a little early and let them have a few overs tonight if light allows?


Definitely. Hopefully the situation will draw Strauss to be positive in the event that a declaration becomes possible.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

JimW said:


> Lead of 100 or so should be plenty against this bunch of antipodean bottlers. Win wrapped up by lunch tomorrow



BOTTLERSyou wishWe dont bottle it old son,we leave that to the mother country ie Gallipoli vs Germany/Turks World War 1


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2009)

what's the weather like for tomorrow?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

strung_out said:


> what's the weather like for tomorrow?


Dicey.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

strung_out said:


> what's the weather like for tomorrow?



good chance of rain apparently


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Fred now top scorer in the match.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> BOTTLERSyou wishWe dont bottle it old son,we leave that to the mother country ie Gallipoli vs Germany/Turks World War 1



Thought that might push yer buttons


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

49 overs left today barring rain,we could do alright here
CCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNN
                        AAAUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

JimW said:


> Thought that might push yer buttons



if ye wanna do that just tell him how good the umpires have been in this match


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> if ye wanna do that just tell him how good the umpires have been in this match


And at Lord's.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And at Lord's.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

300 up now. Thought at one point we wouldn't get there.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

How are Men at Work getting on with their plagiarism case? I hear they nicked the song off the girl guides?


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

I was trying "it was a *moral* edge" during the Lord's one


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

good shot!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Last 100 came off 90 balls as Broad plays a lovely drive right back past the non-striker's stumps.


----------



## killer b (Aug 2, 2009)

the fours seem to be mounting up don't they?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 2, 2009)

killer b said:


> the fours seem to be mounting up don't they?


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> if ye wanna do that just tell him how good the umpires have been in this match



U are obviously a pair of misguided pom fools.nothing else matters now,i am in the land of no worries,be it umpiresor pommy supporters.I dont care,we will win this match(just spoken to my Indian bookie).


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Fans are singing 'are you Scotland in disguise?'


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2009)

i always liked broad


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

'are you scotland in disguise' i think the fans are chanting


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> U are obviously a pair of misguided pom fools.nothing else matters now,i am in the land of no worries,be it umpiresor pommy supporters.I dont care,we will win this match(just spoken to my Indian bookie).



are you scotland in disguise??


----------



## killer b (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Fans are singing 'are you Scotland in disguise?'


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

New ball not taken just yet.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Broad doing his bit too. Good lad.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

50 partnership already.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

out, cunts


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Arse.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

How the fuck was that out?

E2A: oh yes, it was.


----------



## killer b (Aug 2, 2009)

rubbish


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> How the fuck was that out?



Glove.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Still anderson to come after swann, plenty of batting.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

Bollocks..

great knock though. Hats off to Fred. Shame he couldnt get to a ton.

New ball at the tail now


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Sounds a touch unlucky for Flintoff there - any seeing pictures? Game-changing knock either way.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Positive signs for Swann later though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

ouch!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Swann almost does another of Hauritz's fingers.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Need to eke out as much of a lead as possible now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

I think Johnson may have taken the concept of the bouncer a bit far.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

Is it the angle or is there a fwd short leg AND a square leg?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Is it the angle or is there a fwd short leg AND a square leg?


Hard to tell when he keeps hitting it into the off side. Certainly a forward short leg.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

316-7 at tea. Really good session.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

316-7 at tea, excellent stuff. Damn you nemo you're even faster than me!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 316-7 at tea, excellent stuff. Damn you nemo you're even faster than me!


I made a shorter comment.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Job a good'un


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

New ball taken straight after tea.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> New ball taken straight after tea.



ooohhhh scaarrryyyy


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Swann shows what he thinks of the new ball.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

i would love if that 'are you scotland in disguise' chant started again


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Nelson.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

another four!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> another four!


And of course not at all streaky.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And of course not at all streaky.



a four is a four.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

Has Liquid passed out? He's gone a bit quiet?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Has Liquid passed out? He's gone a bit quiet?



was thinking the samething


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

We were talking on day 1 about good ways to piss Punter off - this has to be about the best. Edging good balls for four and missing nicks to the keeper. 

E2A: Yep, as it happens again he looks a bit narked.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

If he blames the umpires again i'm just gonna use his argument of 'that was then this is now' against him


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

And after some words, Swann hits Johnson for four.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And after some words, Swann hits Johnson for four.



loved that with the crowd getting into it   

damnit!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

And out.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

Got him.......great exchange between Swann and 'Super' Mitch though


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Shame really, that was pretty entertaining.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Swann did a good job for a tailender though he can do better, but it may have been enough.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Anderson due a 50


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

JimW said:


> Anderson due a 50



yuppers, especially against these daft aussies


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

JimW said:


> Anderson due a 50


Chin music first up I'd guess.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

And he's off a duck once again. Let's see if he can emulate his Lord's performance.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

broad gets four!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Bloody hell! Broad really twatted that one. Then more words with Mitch.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And out.



To be honest, England's only slight chance of winning rests on them being all out/declaring in the next half hour.  Say, lead of a hundred, 50 minutes at the Aussies tonight.  _Should be _un-losable from there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Agreed with warne about this rivalry is what ashes should be about. loving it.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

Johnson loves a chat innit?

he dosent appear that threatening though does he......well from the safety of my sofa when he aint bowling 90mph plus at me he dont anyway


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Johnson loves a chat innit?
> 
> he dosent appear that threatening though does he......well from the safety of my sofa when he aint bowling 90mph plus at me he dont anyway


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Out goes Anderson.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Johnson loves a chat innit?
> 
> he dosent appear that threatening though does he......well from the safety of my sofa when he aint bowling 90mph plus at me he dont anyway



He misses not being able to talk to his mum anymore..


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

Edge and out


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

anderson gone


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

When I said fifty, I meant seconds of course.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Presumably it should be Broad vs. Mitch again now.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 2, 2009)

You lot watching this on the telly I guess?  Yer certainly quicker than the grauniad's scoreboard updating.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> He misses not being able to talk to his mum anymore..



Heard summat about his mum and fiancee falling out. Thats about it. Can you furnish me/us with any more details?

Or just the salacious ones....


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Seconds out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

lmao what a shot


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheeky pull over the keeper from Broad there.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

loving this battle too


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Let's get the hundred lead up with a big four Stuart


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

Batted well - hope it boosts his bowling.. has Johnson been feeling his hamstring?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Mitch seems to have tweaked his hamstring.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

why arent we taking the singles?


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

When I encouraged Broad to go for the four I wasn't implying that was all he should take


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> why arent we taking the singles?


Broad doesn't want to expose Onions presumably.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Lead over 100 now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Onions can bat though...finally a four


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Mitch out of the attack.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

This isnt going anywhere atm


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

So Fred was given out off a no ball? Liquid? Liquid? Where are you?!


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Any runs added here more pressure on the Aussies, and Broad's fifty to come


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

England taking the singles now.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> This isnt going anywhere atm



If they can't carry on at 4 an over or more, get the fucking declaration done.  Then give Flintoff the order to kill the openers. {piece of piss this captaincy]


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> So Fred was given out off a no ball? Liquid? Liquid? Where are you?!


Wasn't a no ball.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> So Fred was given out off a no ball? Liquid? Liquid? Where are you?!



oh, i didnt know this.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Wasn't a no ball.




Shhhhhh...


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Cracking run Onions


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

50 for Broad.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Smart work Stuart


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

broad 50! declare now!


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

It's relaxed him too


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Wouldn't declare. Over soon enough and every run another nail in their coffin


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

Great shots from Broad in his 50.

Nice to see him winding the aussies up too


----------



## slaar (Aug 2, 2009)

From Guardian online:


> "As good as some of this year's Ashes has been, I can't help feeling like we're watching two slightly lesser teams," says David Lian. "If Warne did whip off the tie and get out there he'd run through England's fragile batting line up like a case of food poisoning." It does have a slight 1985 feel doesn't it? The same result would do nicely.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

I think Hilfenhaus is quite lucky that last one didn't hit him on the head. Broad gone now anyway. 376 all out.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

As I was saying...


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

gone. good knock.

c'mon lads get right in their faces now..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Maybe two lesser teams, but thats life.If ya wanna focus on the negative then thats your own downfall.

113 run lead is good enough.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 2, 2009)

Can we actually still win this?

Would be


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Can we actually still win this?
> 
> Would be



very very unlikely, but possible


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Can we actually still win this?
> 
> Would be


It's possible. It should be either that or a draw.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Four down before close of play and I'll feel confident


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Perhaps Onions can do us a repeat performance? get off on the right foot


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Can we actually still win this?
> 
> Would be



Yes.. 30 overs this evening, so enough time for the ball to start swinging..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

get atleast a couple of wickets today and we'll be rockin


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Let's tag this thread two-nil in anticipation


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Maiden first up. Decent start.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

freddie! freddie! freddie!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

C'mon England. Now's the time to prove you don't need overcast conditions to bowl a side out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

big lbw appeal not out


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Wasn't a great chance tbh.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

ooh........bit of swing but not coming back enough. Heartening


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Wasn't a great chance tbh.



Agreed.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Aussies looking none too comfortable out there, esp against Anderson.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

*Caddick to retire at end of season*

Good bowler.. but..

"Taking on the media at their own game, as Andy Caddick found to further humiliation, is a futile exercise.

Caddick's mistake, on England's 1993-94 tour of the Caribbean, was to demand an apology in print from West Indian journalist B C Pires, after Pires had seen Caddick bowling into the wind at Sabina Park in Jamaica. "He was struggling against the wind resistance created by his massive ears and I thought, 'My God, if he trips he will hanglide'."

Pires crafted an 800-word grovel that ended, "I am very sorry indeed that Andy Caddick has big ears." The piece shut Caddick up for the rest of the trip"


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Good bowler.. but..
> 
> "Taking on the media at their own game, as Andy Caddick found to further humiliation, is a futile exercise.
> 
> ...


lol. don't like caddick.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

strung_out said:


> lol. don't like caddick.



why?


----------



## strung out (Aug 2, 2009)

somerset scum


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

ah lol


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 2, 2009)

Australia sounding like they're getting back into it?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Australia sounding like they're getting back into it?


It's early days yet. England certainly need to bowl well though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Australia sounding like they're getting back into it?



A few fours but they wont have time to win i dont think. Wouldn't worry.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Onions bowling now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Onions bowling now.


And immediately elicits a glove past the keeper for four. So close.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

four.....


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Almost another one. Just short of Swann at gully.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's Swann.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

g'wan swann


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

big shout...not out


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

It's all happening.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

good stuff from Swanny


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

gotta love this crowd


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Breakthrough.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Ideally England need three or four more at least before the convicts draw level.


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Don't boo him you twats


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

YYYYYYEEESSS...

breakthru


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2009)

JimW said:


> Don't boo him you twats



don't understand why they boo tbf


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Ideally England need three or four more at least before the convicts draw level.



atleast 2, but yeh 3 or four would be perfect


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

It's strange, the Onions effect. He doesn't look to be anything that unusual, but he has the makings of a very fine record.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

JimW said:


> Don't boo him you twats



Last time they'll get a chance to applaud one of the greats to the wicket.. pathetic.. hope he gets the guard of honour from England at the Oval..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Last time they'll get a chance to applaud one of the greats to the wicket.. pathetic.. hope he gets the guard of honour from England at the Oval..



Its just rivalry though, emotions built up after a wicket and all that. I wouldnt focus too much on it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

close lbw not given, damn that umpire


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Punter looks to get away with one there.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its just rivalry though, emotions built up after a wicket and all that. I wouldnt focus too much on it.



Fair enough but you know what I mean.. the games the thing and all that..


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Biased umpires


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Bowled!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

bowled him anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimW (Aug 2, 2009)

Heh! Woo-hoooooooooo. Shit have to wait 30 secs to crow


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

Massive wicket

you beauty Swanny


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

JimW said:


> Biased umpires


Yes. Damn them giving people out when they've been clean bowled.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

oh me fucking god that was great


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

And that, for our Aussie cousins, is how you respond to a bad decision.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 2, 2009)

2 down already!!


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

Someone go wake Liquid up..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And that, for our Aussie cousins, is how you respond to a bad decision.



indeed...only shit teams rely on umpire decisions.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 2, 2009)

shoulder arms please..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

ooohhhh close to a third!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Very, very nearly.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

oooooohhhhhhh

Hussey looks very nervous. and rightly so


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Would have been a king pair too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

oh how i love that replay of ponting getting out for 5, bowled aswell. i could watch it all day.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> don't understand why they boo tbf



It's one aspect of English sports fandom I really do find truly embarrassing.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Onions getting very close to another here.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

c'mon one more wicket is what we need here!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

what the hell kinda ball was that!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> what the hell kinda ball was that!


I think it slipped out of his hand.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Gotta say i'm amazed how much our bowling overall has picked up since cardiff.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Gotta say i'm amazed how much our bowling overall has picked up since cardiff.


Yep. A whole different attack.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yep. A whole different attack.



I'm not just talking about the wickets either, but the overall attitude and everything seems right.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 2, 2009)

Have a feeling there may be 8 million cases of 24 hour pigflu tomorrow


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

4thwrite said:


> Have a feeling there may be 8 million cases of 24 hour pigflu tomorrow


Particularly affecting the West Midlands.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

Got the day off anyway

Anyone know what the weather will do tommorrow?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

Good to see Mr. Cricket hasn't been put off leaving it.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 2, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Particularly affecting the West Midlands.


i'm utterly skint, otherwise i would be one of them


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

C'mon, one more before stumps.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 2, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> you draw a long bow.How many of our team have you met?They are there to represent this country in the best way they can.If the weather is shit,the umpiring is shittier we are behind the 8ball.From the time your tail wagged severley it has been an uphill battle.I hope you will eat your words when our men deliver a win somehow(no idea how)
> You may have forgotten we are missing Ckark and Lee,two aggressive bowlers for you.Without them our job was always going to be a struggle.I have no doubt that sometime soon England will crumble(as usual)and let us in again ITS AS SURE AS DEATH AND TAXES



If we can't beat these wooses then we should quit cricket. I mean most of this Aussie team are wet behind the ears. No doubt they'll be on the phone to mumsy every night crying that they want a cuddle. 

This is the softest Aussie team in living memory. The only problem for England is complacency.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Been a good day this.  Only thing that'll stop us from winning i think is the weather.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 2, 2009)

88-2 at stumps.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

aussies 88-2 at stumps, what a day!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

rivalry, wickets, runs, crowd getting into it, perfect.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 2, 2009)

More good chat

Good days cricket all in all...

Hope the weather holds t'row


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 2, 2009)

Always fuckin loved edgbaston tests.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Hoping it will be frantic today.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Early days, wickets needed.....


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Early days, wickets needed.....


Wickets needed soon.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 3, 2009)

Wicket needed NOW!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Going to be a draw.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Keep the faith 
I am struggling to keep the faith


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 3, 2009)

Go home and put your optimistic trousers on.. they're 5-2.. 2 wickets before lunch, they'll be about 60-4 and will have North, Manou etc..


----------



## g force (Aug 3, 2009)

Nah it's going to be a draw.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Watson getting peppered a bit.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm struggling to keep the faith too..

maybe Jimmy will find some swing...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

50 for Watson.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Goddim! Jimmeh!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2009)

Patience

edit: ooh yes!


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

g'wan Jimmeh


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Which begs the question of why Anderson wasn't bowling earlier.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2009)

At last


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Geddin


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Let's hope Clarke doesn't do what he did at Lord's.

E2A: 50 for Mr. Cricket too.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

England looking a bit flat.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 3, 2009)

Nemo said:


> England looking a bit flat.



Cause they know it'll end in a draw the way this sessions gone.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

I only have the text updates at this time but even that is not painting a glowing picture.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

Swann hasnt got his length right today.

Wonder if Broad might surprise us all?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 3, 2009)

It feels like one of those days where they're just gonna be playing cause they have to rather than getting a result, though aussies might fancy bowling us out,dunno.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Broad warming up.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Malfoy on for Swann.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2009)

Broads time to shine


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

Ball the right age for swing. Cloud beginning to gather.

Conditions ripe for Jimmeh..

Broad off to the usual


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Malfoy gets one!


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

Well bowled Broady

Bye bye mr cricket


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 3, 2009)

broad  maybe this game is alive still...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't understand why Broad doesn't bowl like this more often: steady application of pressure leading to a mistake and a wicket. Similar to how he got Sarwan at Durham.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2009)

Easy, easy, easy...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

At least one more needed before lunch.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 3, 2009)

We've got about 30-35 overs to finish them off if we're to stand a decent chance of winning by my reckoning. Doable still certainly.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd feel better if Clarke were gone as well.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I'd feel better if Clarke were gone as well.




Absolutely

almost made a huge mistake with his first ball. Looked solid since...


----------



## gabi (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd love it if later this evening with england needing a few runs to win and time running out, Punter called for the physio a couple of times to treat an 'injury'..  That'd be justice.


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2009)

gabi said:


> I'd love it if later this evening with england needing a few runs to win and time running out, Punter called for the physio a couple of times to treat an 'injury'..  That'd be justice.



They'd have a set number of overs to bowl.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> They'd have a set number of overs to bowl.


Yep. 15 overs in the last hour.


----------



## gabi (Aug 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> They'd have a set number of overs to bowl.



Good point. 

I'm sure theres going to some kind of controversy later on tho.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

gabi said:


> Good point.
> 
> I'm sure theres going to some kind of controversy later on tho.


If there isn't the Australians will invent some.


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2009)

Clarke settling in and picking off the loose ones. Wicket soon


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

This is drifting.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, dull. dull. dull.

I'm changing channel in the hope that we'll get wickets.


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2009)

Do something magic Fred


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2009)

Mnay time/overs yet. No panic


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2009)

Couple of recognised batsmen to go too tho, plus the inevitablel bit of a wag from some bit of the tail


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Fred looking crocked.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2009)

JimW said:


> Couple of recognised batsmen to go too tho, plus the inevitablel bit of a wag from some bit of the tail



Yep, that's all they've got left.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Yep, that's all they've got left.


Quite a lot to have left at this stage.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2009)

PMA Nemo.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Lead now 100. 6 wickets left. Draw.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nowt happening at all is there?

First shout for a long time. Not out - clearly

Draw


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2009)

Hat-trick for Onions first over new ball.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

JimW said:


> Hat-trick for Onions first over new ball.


Too late. Need a couple before that.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Bopara to replace Fred according to Bumble.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Dropped it!


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nearly worked too


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2009)

shame shame shame


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 3, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Dropped it!



Yeah, that was the last vague chance. Even if we get them out in 20 overs we're probably facing >5 an over


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2009)

Clarke and North well set and playing it right (weak attempt at a curse )


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2009)

Bit scabby if this is given


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

bit of excitement..woke me up....to no avail

Right decision. Thought Rudi was gonna make another howler though


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2009)

New ball in an over.  May be a little too late.


----------



## gabi (Aug 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> New ball in an over.  May be a little too late.



Why was Bopara bowling? Bizarre.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

gabi said:


> Why was Bopara bowling? Bizarre.


He did almost get a wicket.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

New ball taken.


----------



## gabi (Aug 3, 2009)

Nemo said:


> He did almost get a wicket.



Strauss has Anderson, Freddie and Onions all in top form so he turns to Bopara when in desperate need of a wicket? Seems slightly odd.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

gabi said:


> Strauss has Anderson, Freddie and Onions all in top form so he turns to Bopara when in desperate need of a wicket? Seems slightly odd.


I assume he was resting them for the new ball.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

50 for North.


----------



## killer b (Aug 3, 2009)

how sad it must be to identify yourself as a member of a 'barmy army', let alone chant it at a sporting event...


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2009)

killer b said:


> how sad it must be to identify yourself as a member of a 'barmy army', let alone chant it at a sporting event...



Positively un-English.  People having fun.  The shame.


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2009)

When does this become unchasable?

150 behind with 40 overs left.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 3, 2009)

Yawn, I think it's gone to be honest. Still need 6 wickets before we even start chasing the runs down.. There just isn't enough overs.


----------



## killer b (Aug 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> Positively un-English.  People having fun.  The shame.


it isn't at all un-english. just a bit lame... can't they make up some songs questioning the sexual virility of the batsman or something instead?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone know at what stage the match can be a draw by agreement? I've just checked Wisden but can't find anything.


----------



## Santino (Aug 3, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Anyone know at what stage the match can be a draw by agreement? I've just checked Wisden but can't find anything.


Much later than is sensible. I remember the first Test against SA last year dragging on for much too long because they weren't allowed to shake hands and go home.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 3, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Anyone know at what stage the match can be a draw by agreement? I've just checked Wisden but can't find anything.




15 overs left, I believe.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Santino said:


> Much later than is sensible. I remember the first Test against SA last year dragging on for much too long because they weren't allowed to shake hands and go home.


Should be any time after tea on the last day.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 3, 2009)

I thought there was a reserve day in international test matches anyway, in case in situations like this a whole day was lost


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> I thought there was a reserve day in international test matches anyway, in case in situations like this a whole day was lost


No.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 3, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> I thought there was a reserve day in international test matches anyway, in case in situations like this a whole day was lost


No. In one-dayers sometimes but never test matches.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 3, 2009)

Nemo said:


> No.



Not sure where I've got that from then


----------



## gabi (Aug 3, 2009)

killer b said:


> it isn't at all un-english. just a bit lame... can't they make up some songs questioning the sexual virility of the batsman or something instead?



Yup...

http://www.barmyarmy.com/barmynews/index.php?m=barmyfull&iNewsID=261

Kinda cute in a way. Not quite up there with chanting about Sol Campbell being a closet gay aids sufferer who should be hung from a tree though.


----------



## Santino (Aug 3, 2009)

You couldn't have reserve days with back-to-back Tests.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 3, 2009)

5 o clock handshake


----------



## Santino (Aug 3, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> 5 o clock handshake


Sounds like a euphemism for some kind of alcohol-related medical problem.

'What's up with Bob?'

'Five o'clock handshake.'


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Thing now is to see if England can bowl them out; that way there is at least a moral victory.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 3, 2009)

Won't happen. Intensity's gone. Now they've saved the game, there are two hundreds on offer now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

12.2 overs till it can be called a draw.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 12.2 overs till it can be called a draw.


And don't they know it. 12.2 overs for them both to get hundreds. I must admit, I hate this kind of pointless stuff.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> And don't they know it. 12.2 overs for them both to get hundreds. I must admit, I hate this kind of pointless stuff.


They should have been able to agree the draw at tea.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nemo said:


> They should have been able to agree the draw at tea.


I agree. Very good and important fifties from these two. But they'll be somewhat cheap and irrelevant centuries.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I agree. Very good and important fifties from these two. But they'll be somewhat cheap and irrelevant centuries.


Yep. Padding out the averages. Bopara on now.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

Comes to something when Sky's punditry is more interesting than the play..

Four of the top five batsmen and bowlers are Aussies. While England are 1-0 up and no drastic changes are needed they someone has to step up and score big in the next test. Similarly, more potency is required to take 20 wickets in a test...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Comes to something when Sky's punditry is more interesting than the play..
> 
> Four of the top five batsmen and bowlers are Aussies. While England are 1-0 up and no drastic changes are needed they someone has to step up and score big in the next test. Similarly, more potency is required to take 20 wickets in a test...


Both sides are having problems with the 20 wickets thing.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

By my reckoning, play could end at 17.5 overs from the end. That's 5.1 overs from now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

North goes for 96.  Good innings but finally goes to a loose drive trying to get to 100.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## Santino (Aug 3, 2009)

Out on 96 lol


----------



## killer b (Aug 3, 2009)

that'll smart.


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2009)

Woke me up, the bastard


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

good catch Jimmeh..

would like to have seen North get his ton...strangely


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

When will people stop trying to bring up 100 in dramatic fashion?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> good catch Jimmeh..
> 
> would like to have seen North get his ton...strangely


Indeed. Almost Collingwoodesque.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

By 'people' are you thinking primarily about a certain KP?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> By 'people' are you thinking primarily about a certain KP?


I seem to recall Colly doing something similar. And a few others as well. But mostly him.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nemo said:


> When will people stop trying to bring up 100 in dramatic fashion?


In a situation where it doesn't matter, it doesn't matter though.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

England doing their best to damage the hands of another Aussie wicket keeper.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> In a situation where it doesn't matter, it doesn't matter though.


Probably matters to North.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

JimW said:


> Woke me up, the bastard


Were you at gully then?


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

While we have the time then. Any changes for Leeds?

Bopara / Broad seem most under pressure.

Wouldnt know who to bring in at no3. Media talking up Harmy (nothing new)


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

I think Bopara should stay as there isn't really anyone else. Not sure about Broad; certainly don't think Harmy should be back - that ship has sailed.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Did that just hit the stumps?

It did: how did it not dislodge the bail?


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2009)

Eh?  Did it hit off a delivery or trickle off a boot etc?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> Eh?  Did it hit off a delivery or trickle off a boot etc?


Nope. Bowled through the gate, hit off stump and didn't take the bail off.


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2009)

In terms of batsmen, how's Rob Key doing nowadays?  I thought he looked a decent bat whenever I saw him - which admittedly is only a few Twenty20s and a couple of Tests way back when.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> In terms of batsmen, how's Rob Key doing nowadays?  I thought he looked a decent bat whenever I saw him - which admittedly is only a few Twenty20s and a couple of Tests way back when.


896 runs @ 56.00 this season.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

Key scored a ton for Kent today but I think that ship has sailed too!

While we are groping around for a decent no3 Ramps made 270 odd at the Oval today..not that i'm advocating bringing him back. Perhaps the point is there are many fine county players making fine county scores but the step up the international level is huge.


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2009)

I thought Key did OK in Tests?  I'm sure he's played the crims before and faced up well (unlike Hick and Ramps)


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> I thought Key did OK in Tests?  I'm sure he's played the crims before and faced up well (unlike Hick and Ramps)


Nah. Against the Aussies his record is:

4 tests, 141 runs, best of 52, average of 17.62 with one 50.


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Nah. Against the Aussies his record is:
> 
> 4 tests, 141 runs, best of 52, average of 17.62 with one 50.



Ah.  Not so good.  Perhpas I'm thinking of the Windies.

I seem to recall him staring down the crim bowlers, which was commented on as a sign of good character.  I suppose it's quite hard to look menacing with his chubby chops though.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 3, 2009)

Ave 31 in tests.

Very ordinary v the convicts.

Only 30 years old Would've put him at 35 plus

thats years not stones


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Clarke caught off a no ball. Ravi, you numpty.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Can now be a draw by agreement at any time, although drinks are on now. Fucking farce.


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2009)

I want the phone number of Clarke's witch-doctor


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Light meters now out with the umpires apparently. Things like this are why people think Cricket is silly.


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2009)

Is Clarke just taking the piss?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> Is Clarke just taking the piss?


Yes. 

E2A: why didn't they let that one just go to the boundary?


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2009)

That's it.  Beam him.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

That's it. 100 up.

And that's the draw finally.


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2009)

Steered them home. Fair play to the bugger


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2009)

Might not bother downloading today's highlights


----------



## mattie (Aug 3, 2009)

I want to see the bowled-but-not incident, and Jimmy's catch sounds tidy.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2009)

Excellent batting from the Aussies today. Let's hope England manage better at Headingley though.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 3, 2009)

The Aussies held out ya pommy baaaaaaaaaaaaaastards


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> The Aussies held out ya pommy baaaaaaaaaaaaaastards



Oh how the mighty are fallen. hanging on squeaky bum against the aggressive attack of Bopara


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 3, 2009)

mattie said:


> I want to see the bowled-but-not incident, and Jimmy's catch sounds tidy.



Lovely Collingwood-style catch. Very tidy.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 3, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Excellent batting from the Aussies today. Let's hope England manage better at Headingley though.



The pitch didn't offer much though, if it was a bit more lively they'd have been skittled.


----------



## llion (Aug 3, 2009)

Has the momentum shifted back to Australia now maybe, a bit like after Cardiff when it shifted in England's favour? Unless its cloudy at Headingley I fancy them to win it and make it 1-1.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2009)

llion said:


> Has the momentum shifted back to Australia now maybe, a bit like after Cardiff when it shifted in England's favour? Unless its cloudy at Headingley I fancy them to win it and make it 1-1.



No, that last day dragged on abit where as the cardiff was more thrilling so that's why we gained momentum. Its about level atm i think.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 4, 2009)

Had to get off my death bed to post thisDidn't even get to see any of the last day.Good to get the draw.I think our team has got a bit of confidence back.I still say we will retain the ashes based on nothing but blind loyalty


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 4, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Had to get off my death bed to post thisDidn't even get to see any of the last day.Good to get the draw.I think our team has got a bit of confidence back.I still say we will retain the ashes based on nothing but blind loyalty



Good lad.. you missed fuck all really. Hopefully Headingly will be spicier for a full-ish 5 days as it looks as if both teams need a nudge


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2009)

I literally slept through the last day after lunch, needed to aswell! Awful day of cricket compared to yesterday.


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2009)

Is any of the cricket broadcast on normal radio? TMS is only on digital isn't it?


----------



## mattie (Aug 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Is any of the cricket broadcast on normal radio? TMS is only on digital isn't it?



198 LW


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2009)

cheers... need to find myself a little radio with LW on it now


----------



## gabi (Aug 4, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> cheers... need to find myself a little radio with LW on it now



Why dont you get a DAB? They're dirt cheap these days. They're very cool too. Theres a whole galaxy of shit and bizarre stations lurking out there (besides 5 live sports extra which TMS is on)


----------



## kabbes (Aug 4, 2009)

You can pick it up on the World Service on medium wave too.  I've used that plenty of times.  648.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah it's on five live sports extra on freeview too


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got a DAB at home, but want a little portable to take away for the weekend, and analogues are still cheaper.


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2009)

I know someone who bought a LW radio just for the cricket a few weeks ago.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone think that Ponting might give up the captains job at the end of the series win or lose but continue as a player?? And hand the team to Clarke so he can take over the young team for the future?? A possibility maybe, but most recent captains have stayed on till the end, Taylor, Waugh, Border if I'm not wrong. What ya think??


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 4, 2009)

It's on about 720 on MW isn't it?


----------



## Flashman (Aug 4, 2009)

When do they turn the analogue off for good? 2015 or so?

No more LW


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 4, 2009)

Santino said:


> I know someone who bought a LW radio just for the cricket a few weeks ago.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 4, 2009)

Flashman said:


> When do they turn the analogue off for good? 2015 or so?
> 
> No more LW



My parents will be in mourning 

I reckon they will go about a year without any TV or radio at all before they get round to installing freeview etc...


----------



## kabbes (Aug 4, 2009)

The government may have "committed" to turning off the analogue radio signal, but I'm not convinced that it will actually happen any time soon.  It's a much bigger deal than turning off the analogue TV signal.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 4, 2009)

interesting article in the west australian today
http://www.watoday.com.au/sport/the-ashes-series-that-doesnt-add-up-20090804-e8hl.html


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 4, 2009)

gabi said:


> Why dont you get a DAB? They're dirt cheap these days. They're very cool too. Theres a whole galaxy of shit and bizarre stations lurking out there (besides 5 live sports extra which TMS is on)



Imo, unless you are going to get a mobile radio, you are best off with an internetz radio as opposed to a dab. 

I dunno if it's my misfortune of where I live, but I found my dab had about 35 channels of shit like smooth fm clones along with 5live sports extra and the occaisionaly entertaining bbc6 and 7. I couldn't complain about the quality of the reception etc, but the stations were awful

With an internetz radio I can listen to anything on DAB and literally thousands and thousands of extra channels.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry to be an Eeyore but looks like rain at Leeds for at least the first 2 days?


----------



## gabi (Aug 4, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Imo, unless you are going to get a mobile radio, you are best off with an internetz radio as opposed to a dab.
> 
> I dunno if it's my misfortune of where I live, but I found my dab had about 35 channels of shit like smooth fm clones along with 5live sports extra and the occaisionaly entertaining bbc6 and 7. I couldn't complain about the quality of the reception etc, but the stations were awful
> 
> With an internetz radio I can listen to anything on DAB and literally thousands and thousands of extra channels.



Wait. Have you actually listened to Gaydar radio? That's worth the price alone.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 4, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Sorry to be an Eeyore but looks like rain at Leeds for at least the first 2 days?



That's fine as long as it pisses down at the Oval too, the Ashes are already won.


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> That's fine as long as it pisses down at the Oval too, the Ashes are already won.


The most English victory ever.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 4, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> interesting article in the west australian today
> http://www.watoday.com.au/sport/the-ashes-series-that-doesnt-add-up-20090804-e8hl.html



Makes it all the better - that's what happens when you lose your aura 



> Cricket is a numbers game, yet this Ashes series doesn't add up.
> 
> Over the first three Tests Australia has scored more runs (1,933) and lost fewer wickets (41) than England (1,799 and 45).
> 
> ...


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 4, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> interesting article in the west australian today
> http://www.watoday.com.au/sport/the-ashes-series-that-doesnt-add-up-20090804-e8hl.html



Indeed, it's been a strange series with England's stats being rather poor. The Cardiff test really put things out of whack. By the end of the series most of the Aussies will probably have amazing averages because of the amount of runs they scored in that test and likewise England's bowlers will have high averages too.


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2009)

Draws in general skew the statistics, because the final score does not distinguish between a closely fought draw saved on the fifth day and a massively one-sided draw ruined by rain.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 4, 2009)

Santino said:


> The most English victory ever.



Yes, the weather might be the Gary Pratt of this series. Imagine Ponting trudging off the field swearing up at the sky.


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Yes, the weather might be the Gary Pratt of this series. Imagine Ponting trudging off the field swearing up at the sky.


On his knees, punching the ground, shouting 'Curse you, God!'


----------



## kabbes (Aug 4, 2009)

Santino said:


> Draws in general skew the statistics, because the final score does not distinguish between a closely fought draw saved on the fifth day and a massively one-sided draw ruined by rain.


Plus when they are talking about "highest runs scorers" it gets distorted by who has actually had more opportunities to score runs.  Missing an innings, for example, rather limits your chance.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 4, 2009)

Does the article by any chance mention the fact that only one team has so far managed to take 20 wickets in a match? That's the most important statistic.


----------



## slaar (Aug 4, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Makes it all the better - that's what happens when you lose your aura


Absolutely. That just means they've choked more.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 4, 2009)

Sidebottom pulled from Notts squad by the ECB..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Sorry to be an Eeyore but looks like rain at Leeds for at least the first 2 days?



Typical fucking headingley  I want classic cricket not washed out cricket! 

This series has had its moments and would've had more if it weren't for the rain. We got lucky with the weather in 2005.


----------



## gabi (Aug 4, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> We got lucky with the weather in 2005.



Not to mention the umpiring


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2009)

gabi said:


> Not to mention the umpiring



Oh, that to. Just like the aussies did in 2006/7


----------



## gabi (Aug 4, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Oh, that to. Just like the aussies did in 2006/7



You're the first pom I've come across to mention that series. It seems to have been airbrushed out entirely outside australia.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2009)

gabi said:


> You're the first pom I've come across to mention that series. It seems to have been airbrushed out entirely outside australia.



I remember it, simon jones got injured then didn't he? Shame really.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 4, 2009)

Pfft -- losing to Australia in Australia is like breathing or falling if you jump of a cliff.  It's just a natural consequence.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Pfft -- losing to Australia in Australia is like breathing or falling if you jump of a cliff.  It's just a natural consequence.



Yup.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 4, 2009)

gabi said:


> You're the first pom I've come across to mention that series. It seems to have been airbrushed out entirely outside australia.



lol lol lol aint that the truth


----------



## mattie (Aug 4, 2009)

Perhaps because it happened in a land and timezone far, far away.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 4, 2009)

you mob still haven't shut up about 2005That was your first series win for 16 years,half of them played here and half in that shit hole


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> you mob still haven't shut up about 2005That was your first series win for 16 years,half of them played here and half in that shit hole


We'll shut up about winning the greatest Test series ever when you sort out the spacing with your smilies.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 4, 2009)

Santino said:


> We'll shut up about winning the greatest Test series ever when you sort out the spacing with your smilies.



moi?? i cant even do those single line quotes thingys,like the one you did for instance.Dont start about the spacing


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 4, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> lol lol lol aint that the truth



We really don't care about 2006/7 but it has been mentioned, just not as much, cause it sucked. Where as 2005 was a classic.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2009)

Bit suprised by Trott joining the squad but bit of new blood and all that...


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 4, 2009)

Trott, another South African


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 4, 2009)

never heard of him!

got an average of 83 this year though. 

he probably wont get to play.


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2009)

The England selectors continue to favour players whose names that can be adapted for punning headlines, as detailed elsewhere by me.


----------



## g force (Aug 4, 2009)

He's played well this year for the Bears - always liked him too. He's more of a Collingwood type than KP, more graft and grit than technique, could be just what England need.


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2009)

g force said:


> He's played well this year for the Bears - always liked him too. He's more of a Collingwood type than KP, more graft and grit than technique, could be just what England need.


What position does he bat?


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 4, 2009)

gabi said:


> You're the first pom I've come across to mention that series. It seems to have been airbrushed out entirely outside australia.



I was pretty busy 2006/7. What happened again, some kinda cricket contest? 

Oh, I just checked and it turns out we were right.

There was no contest whatsoever.


----------



## g force (Aug 4, 2009)

Santino said:


> What position does he bat?



Anywhere really - he's opened for us with Westwood, played at 3, 4 and 5


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2009)

g force said:


> played at 3, 4 and 5


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 6, 2009)

whats going on lads???


----------



## kabbes (Aug 6, 2009)

What's going on where?


----------



## Flashman (Aug 6, 2009)

Flintoff having his weekly fitness test, Lily Allen is a big cricket fan and might pop in to see Aggers and the TMS boys at the Oval.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 6, 2009)

hope Stu Clark plays,Manou as well


----------



## Relahni (Aug 6, 2009)

Thinking about putting a hefty bet (fifty pence) on the series ending 1-1.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 6, 2009)

Thought it started today, odd to have a test match over here start on a friday isnt it???


----------



## strung out (Aug 6, 2009)

so there's enough time between tests


----------



## kabbes (Aug 6, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Thought it started today, odd to have a test match over here start on a friday isnt it???


They've started having them at all kinds of random days though.

Bring back Thursdays, I say!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 6, 2009)

strung_out said:


> so there's enough time between tests



I know that,but usually when they do that they start a test on a wednesday and the next on a  thursday, still though might  be a good atmosphere since they're starting it tmrw.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 6, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Thought it started today, odd to have a test match over here start on a friday isnt it???



 me too,thats why i asked ^^^ up there .Fucken cunts,took the day off tomorrow.11.20pm thursday here so i was going to watch the whole day/night,have friday off plus the weekendKids in bed,all ready for a big night but now i need to know how to unsnort a line of whizz?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 6, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> me too,thats why i asked ^^^ up there .Fucken cunts,took the day off tomorrow.11.20pm thursday here so i was going to watch the whole day/night,have friday off plus the weekendKids in bed,all ready for a big night but now i need to know how to unsnort a line of whizz?



You'll have to play stick cricket all night....


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 6, 2009)

ah well it could be worse,have heaps of Rum,coke,ice etc.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 6, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> me too,thats why i asked ^^^ up there .Fucken cunts,took the day off tomorrow.11.20pm thursday here so i was going to watch the whole day/night,have friday off plus the weekendKids in bed,all ready for a big night but now i need to know how to unsnort a line of whizz?



Ask Warne.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 6, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Ask Warne.



Don't ask Chris Lewis...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 6, 2009)

Botham would never have got caught.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 6, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Botham would never have got caught.



no one should.What you do in your spare time is your business.Its when you do too much of everything and go for a walk in public talking Swahili that you might get noticed


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 6, 2009)

Just heard on the radio that ponting said 'the barmy army are the best supporters in the world', i'll see if i can be bothered to find a link later to that.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 6, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Just heard on the radio that ponting said 'the barmy army are the best supporters in the world', i'll see if i can be bothered to find a link later to that.



I hear there's a planned demonstration by Newcastle supporters outside SJP tomorrow in protest at this blasphemy!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 6, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I hear there's a planned demonstration by Newcastle supporters outside SJP tomorrow in protest at this blasphemy!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 6, 2009)

Mark Butcher retired.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 6, 2009)

Fuck I just got given two top-drawer Headingley tickets for Sunday, so my weekend is now Herts to Cardiff for the football Sat and back to Herts, then drive up to Leeds Sunday morning what a mad buzz. Will have to stay sober Sat  and Sun but no great hardship

Headingley only test ground apart from Durham that I haven't been to, so I am well bloody excited

Get in there you beauties


----------



## kabbes (Aug 6, 2009)

Lots of driving!

Enjoy the test.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cheers boss. Luckily Sat is the train. To be fair I would walk to the Test if I had to. Just hope we do it.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Peter Robeuck - prick - what does he do in his summer - teaches South African kids on his 'farm' and sends them off to england.


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Botham would never have got caught.



Actually he was caught on 107 occasions during his test career, 25 by the wicketkeeper.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

Relahni said:


> Thinking about putting a hefty bet (fifty pence) on the series ending 1-1.





Odds?  

It's pretty likely all told isn't it.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 7, 2009)

Flintoff ruled out.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Peter Robeuck - prick - what does he do in his summer - teaches South African kids on his 'farm' and sends them off to england.




Typical Roebuck to get it everso slightly wrong - yes, Kolpak is an issue (I can't see why the ECB pays counties money to employ non-qualified players in addition to the overseas ones) but Strauss left SA at 6? Prior at 11? Doesn't he know anything about society?

I hate the fact *he *calls the English Poms, when he's left England for Oz, and then SA.. 

Spanker (as an insult not as a signature..)


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

Prior out.. injured playing football this a.m.?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Typical Roebuck to get it everso slightly wrong - yes, Kolpak is an issue (I can't see why the ECB pays counties money to employ non-qualified players in addition to the overseas ones) but Strauss left SA at 6? Prior at 11? Doesn't he know anything about society?
> 
> I hate the fact *he *calls the English Poms, when he's left England for Oz, and then SA..
> 
> Spanker (as an insult not as a signature..)



(Bigger fish to fry today so i'll jusy say one more thing on Roebuck, i was talking to some aussie mates last week, they reckon he's now pretty much despised in both Aus and SA as well due to his habit of two-facedly writing contradictory things depending on whose paying him. The internet has caught him out. Enough Roebuck - onto the game!)


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Prior out.. injured playing football this a.m.?



Is true, what an idiot  -as the BBC say:



> Matt Prior has apparently done a knee playing football during the warm-up and it looks like Paul Collingwood is going to keep wicket, at least until another gloveman can arrive. Playing football on a wet outfield before an Ashes Test is as nonsensical as a bride doing a full workout down the gym in her dress an hour before she's due in church.


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

Not sure if Prior's in or out at the moment. It's either a shoulder strain, a hand injury or a back spasm, depending on who you believe.

eta: Or a knee injury.


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

If Colly can keep wicket then they can at least play another batsman.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Typical Roebuck to get it everso slightly wrong - yes, Kolpak is an issue (I can't see why the ECB pays counties money to employ non-qualified players in addition to the overseas ones) but Strauss left SA at 6? Prior at 11? Doesn't he know anything about society?


Kolpak is a major issue, and one that appears to be exacerbated by the disgusting exclusive Sky deal, which means that counties can afford to employ Kolpak players despite the penalties. 

For me, it's all to do with where you learned your cricket. So, for instance, Devon Malcolm, despite only coming here when he was 16, quite rightly played for England, the country where he started playing the game. Likewise Strauss and Prior. 

But Pietersen and Trott have no business playing for England, and really neither did Andy Caddick. The Kolpak players are to a man second-tier talent, not good enough to challenge for international places but battle-hardened and a relative bargain at £50 a year for what are in effect instant senior pros. That in turn severely limits the opportunities for younger players to come through. They aren't battle-hardened and in many cases will never get the chance to become so.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

Santino said:


> Not sure if Prior's in or out at the moment. It's either a shoulder strain, a hand injury or a back spasm, depending on who you believe.
> 
> eta: Or a knee injury.




Back spasm - may still be in.. shambles


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

Prior back out on the field now.

I've never been so intrigued about some men coming in and out of buildings.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I can't see why the ECB pays counties money to employ non-qualified players in addition to the overseas ones


They don't. They pay a 'bonus' for every England-qualified player that plays, so the counties are penalised for playing Kolpakers. But not enough, evidently. The short-term interests of individual counties are in conflict with the long-term interests of the game.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They don't. They pay a 'bonus' for every England-qualified player that plays, so the counties are penalised for playing Kolpakers. But not enough, evidently. The short-term interests of individual counties are in conflict with the long-term interests of the game.



Ah OK.. my mistake.. they should penalise them more heavily then or change the selection rules (so long as it's legal).

Prior looking fitter, running, batting, bending, keeping..


----------



## Discordia (Aug 7, 2009)

This Test better be as good as this buildup.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

What a brilliant shambles!  England requeste extra 10 mins apparently (i'm wary of saying this now)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> What a brilliant shambles!  England requeste extra 10 mins apparently (i'm wary of saying this now)


They want to start 10 minutes later?

If I were Ponting, I'd refuse that. Ridiculous request.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

that was extra 10 before the toss, not the start, maybe not needed now, as Prior is declared fit..


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They want to start 10 minutes later?
> 
> If I were Ponting, I'd refuse that. Ridiculous request.


After Strauss allowed you to substitute a whole player in the last test?


----------



## Discordia (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, they asked to have the toss 10 minutes later (have to name team by then I guess?). Ponting agreed it seems, can't fathom why!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> that was extra 10 before the toss, not the start, maybe not needed now, as Prior is declared fit..


Ah ok. Marginally less ridiculous.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> After Strauss allowed you to substitute a whole player in the last test?


Delaying the toss, I would agree. I thought it meant delaying the start, which would have been ridiculous.


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> After Strauss allowed you to substitute a whole player in the last test?


Quite.


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 7, 2009)

Why the f**k would you warm up by playing football? Cricket again seems to show itself to be completely unproffessional for a proffessional sport...why not have formal, controlled, proper warm up. I am no proffessional athelete but there is no way I would warm up for a running race by playing football - surely as a wicket keeper there are specific drills and exercises that would benfit you more. Coaches should be bloody fined for this sort of stuff imo.

If I were Ponting I'd refuse it as well...but that said England could have legitimately refused the Aussies swapping out their keeper in the last test so it would make him look a bit of a dick.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Santino said:


> Quite.


Quite what?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Why the f**k would you warm but by playing football. Cricket again seems to show itself to be completely unproffessional for a proffessional sport...why not have formal, controlled, proper warm up. I am no proffessional athelete but there is no way I would warm up for a running race by playing football - surely as a wicket keeper there are specific drills and exercises that would benfit you more. Coaches should be bloody fined for this sort of stuff imo.


The most impressive warming up I've ever seen was the South Africans. They did fielding drills on the outfield for about half an hour, very intensive  drills including all different kinds of catching and throwing exercises. Very impressive indeed.

Sports are all very muscle-specific. The best way to warm up for cricket is to do cricket-type things. If you warm up playing football, you'll be using all the wrong muscles.


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

Harmison in.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Ponting refusing 10 minutes to allow the opposition to sort out a last minute injury crisis would also be guaranteeing that future booing would make the current booing look like a friendly cheer.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

and we're batting


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The most impressive warming up I've ever seen was the South Africans. They did fielding drills on the outfield for about half an hour, very intensive  drills including all different kinds of catching and throwing exercises. Very impressive indeed.
> 
> Sports are all very muscle-specific. The best way to warm up for cricket is to do cricket-type things. If you warm up playing football, you'll be using all the wrong muscles.



Exactly, seems bizzarre to me, can't think of another proffessional sport than would let their players do this...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Ponting refusing 10 minutes to allow the opposition to sort out a last minute injury crisis would also be guaranteeing that future booing would make the current booing look like a friendly cheer.


I agree for the toss. I had understood it to be a request to delay the start. 

I shall leave it there.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 7, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> I got a feeling Pietersen won't play in all the tests.
> 
> Same with Flintoff.



God I'm good.


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Quite what?



quite

  • adverb 1 to the utmost or most absolute extent or degree; completely. 2 to a certain extent; moderately. 3 US very; really.

* • exclamation (also quite so) expressing agreement.*

  — PHRASES quite a &em;&em; a remarkable or impressive (person or thing). quite a lot (or a bit) a considerable number or amount. quite some a considerable amount of.

  — ORIGIN from the obsolete adjective quite, variant of QUIT.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I hear there's a planned demonstration by Newcastle supporters outside SJP tomorrow in protest at this blasphemy!


Sarah Jessica Parker WTF?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Why wouldn't you delay the start, lbj?  Because it would reduce the time available?


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker WTF?



They're going to be throwing sugar lumps and hay at her..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Why wouldn't you delay the start, lbj?  Because it would reduce the time available?


I'd only allow the start to be delayed if the opposition team arrived late at the ground. The umpires and match referee would have something to say about that anyway – it's not just up to the captains what time the game starts.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Apologies is this has been mentioned earlier, however is Headingly a spinner's wicket?  

Interesting that Hauritz - who has taken wickets - is out.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Apologies is this has been mentioned earlier, however is Headingly a spinner's wicket?
> 
> Interesting that Hauritz - who has taken wickets - is out.


Overcast conditions make it a swing-bowler's wicket, and a low-scoring result wicket at that. Sunshine makes it a batsman's wicket which takes spin later on. 

It really all depends on the weather at Headingley.


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Apologies is this has been mentioned earlier, however is Headingly a spinner's wicket?
> 
> Interesting that Hauritz - who has taken wickets - is out.


Not traditionally a spinner's paradise - I don't think Warne prospered much. However Panesar had a good Test against Pakistan in 2006 there.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

> "We've got Marcus North, who can do a good job for us,"



Says Ponting. If England get away, Australia could be in big trouble. Clark's in, finally. He's Australia's biggest threat imo.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Overcast conditions make it a swing-bowler's wicket, and a low-scoring result wicket at that. Sunshine makes it a batsman's wicket which takes spin later on.
> 
> It really all depends on the weather at Headingley.



Out of interest, do the crims have a bowler other than Clark who can swing it?  Clark - if memory serves - is a tight, controlled seamer.  My limited understanding suggests a spinning wicket also seams.  Fair or no?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, that was out. First ball.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

I can sense gabi and liquidlunch pulling their hair out with frustration right now.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Out of interest, do the crims have a bowler other than Clark who can swing it?  Clark - if memory serves - is a tight, controlled seamer.  My limited understanding suggests a spinning wicket also seams.  Fair or no?



To answer my own question, Hilfenhaus!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 7, 2009)

Fuck! He should've gone tbf.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Nothing can be done about it now, lets move on. Don't need another 10 page debate about umpires.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Out of interest, do the crims have a bowler other than Clark who can swing it?  Clark - if memory serves - is a tight, controlled seamer.  My limited understanding suggests a spinning wicket also seams.  Fair or no?


Very good question. Movement off the seam and spin both require a hard wicket. Let's hope it has a bit of pace in it. Hard, fast wickets make for the best cricket imo, giving every variety of bowler and the batsmen a chance.

Clark wobbles it just a little from a high arm action, like McGrath used to. The best swing bowler on either side is, of course, Anderson, who is one of the very few bowlers who are able to move it both ways. Hilfenhaus is Australia's best swinger. 

Oh dear, Strauss should have been out first ball by the looks of it!


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

I love it when my team gets a blatently erroneous decision in their favour.  It's the best part of sport.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

Clark is more seam up isn't he, a McGrath lite, rather than swing. When on song, he was what Broad should aspire to be, similar height etc.?


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I love it when my team gets a blatently erroneous decision in their favour.  It's the best part of sport.


Do you remember that last wicket at Edgbaston in 2005 lol?


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Clark is more seam up isn't he, a McGrath lite, rather than swing. When on song, he was what Broad should aspire to be, similar height etc.?



Sorry, my post was ambiguous - I was wondering whether, in bringing in another quick, they should have looked for someone who can take advantage of conditions.  Clark has always struck me as a good bowler, but not someone who swings it.  I'm not sure who's behind him in the pecking order with that ability, however.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Clark is more seam up isn't he, a McGrath lite, rather than swing. When on song, he was what Broad should aspire to be, similar height etc.?


I've mentioned this before. To be a seam-up wicket-to-wicket bowler of just above medium pace requires a huge amount of control. You have to be able to put the ball in the same place ball after ball to build up pressure as there is only a tiny margin of error. Broad does not currently possess sufficient control to bowl like this.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Santino said:


> Do you remember that last wicket at Edgbaston in 2005 lol?


It gives me strange feelings inside that I don't understand.

There is seriously nothing more satisfying in sport that being totally hammered, grimly holding on and then getting an incredibly jammy last-minute winner via a terrible refereeing decision.  (And its cricket equivalent, of course.)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Sorry, my post was ambiguous - I was wondering whether, in bringing in another quick, they should have looked for someone who can take advantage of conditions.  Clark has always struck me as a good bowler, but not someone who swings it.  I'm not sure who's behind him in the pecking order with that ability, however.


I think one can become over concerned with conditions. The best bowlers take wickets whatever the conditions. Warne didn't need a 'spinner's wicket' to prosper. McGrath took wickets in all conditions too. I'd have played Clark from the first test.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Sorry, my post was ambiguous - I was wondering whether, in bringing in another quick, they should have looked for someone who can take advantage of conditions.  Clark has always struck me as a good bowler, but not someone who swings it.  I'm not sure who's behind him in the pecking order with that ability, however.





littlebabyjesus said:


> I've mentioned this before. To be a seam-up wicket-to-wicket bowler of just above medium pace requires a huge amount of control. You have to be able to put the ball in the same place ball after ball to build up pressure as there is only a tiny margin of error. Broad does not currently possess sufficient control to bowl like this.



I think I'm typing as you're posting, and posting when you've posted and it's all getting terribly confusing 

I'd have knocked Siddle on the head rather than Hauritz though.. if Clark is at 78 mph that's Collingwood speed..


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I think one can become over concerned with conditions. The best bowlers take wickets whatever the conditions. Warne didn't need a 'spinner's wicket' to prosper. McGrath took wickets in all conditions too. I'd have played Clark from the first test.



I agree with the overall point, but if he's not considered suitable for earlier tests, why now?  It's not like Hauritz wasn't getting wickets.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Fuck it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 7, 2009)

Fuck


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Piss - Struass too. Great catch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Never looked confident did he? Was wondering why he wanted to bat atm.


----------



## strung out (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Never looked confident did he? Was wondering why he wanted to bat atm.



always bat first


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Never looked confident did he? Was wondering why he wanted to bat atm.


I think the forecast is for the cloud to burn through later on.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Not keen on bopara doing much either, hope i'm proved wrong.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I think I'm typing as you're posting, and posting when you've posted and it's all getting terribly confusing
> 
> I'd have knocked Siddle on the head rather than Hauritz though


 Internet discussions.

I'd have knocked Siddle on the head and dropped a batsman for Lee. Aus need to win, and to do that, they need 20 wickets. 

To go back to Broad, I don't think he knows what kind of bowler he want to be. I suspect he's been trying to emulate Flintoff, but it isn't working. 

Strauss gone.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 7, 2009)

Fucksticks


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 7, 2009)

Fucksocks. Cook needs to step up now, otherwise it could all go horribly pear-shaped.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

missfran said:


> Fucksocks. Cook needs to step up now, otherwise it could all go horribly pear-shaped.


Especially with a middle order of Bopara, Bell, Collingwood, Prior, Broad, Swann.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Bopara has the talent. If he can get going and find some confidence, he could do well.

Mind you, ditto Bell.

Hmmm. If you're relying on Cook to be the calm head, there's serious trouble...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Timing!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

FFS Bopara!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

ffs bopara


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ffs bopara


Jinx.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Not keen on bopara doing much either, hope i'm proved wrong.



.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

oopsey.

No Trott either.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 7, 2009)

Awww _fack_


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Wonder if we'll even make it through till when it gets better for batting.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Is it too late to bring back Thorpe?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

I believe in Bell.  Srsly, true.  No irony or sarcasm.  I think he's so good to being a great batsman.  He's one of the few England batsman that I could actually see scoring some double centuries in his test career.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Bring back atherton...


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Bring back Boyco...

No, too far.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

With Bopara, OTOH, I've lost what little faith I started with.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Where's Len Hutton when we need him.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

Shittety shittety shit


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Oops.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Never let the Aussies say they don't get the decisions - Bopara's wicket was probably a no ball.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Never let the Aussies say they don't get the decisions - Bopara's wicket was probably a no ball.



damn those evil umpires


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Never let the Aussies say they don't get the decisions - Bopara's wicket was probably a no ball.


A fucking shit shot whatever. It sounds like he played it as if he had heard the no-ball call.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> damn those evil umpires


Still deserved to be out for that shot mind you.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Still deserved to be out for that shot mind you.



I don't care, i'm gonna whine about it for 10 pages onwards.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Bell is already 2% of the way towards that double century.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Right now. Optimism boots on. It's just a couple of early wickets. You half-expect to lose one to the new ball anyway, so it's just one more wicket than an ok position. Lots of batting to come, weather soon to brighten up, two young talents at the crease...


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Why is Bopara still getting picked?  Single figures, 20s and so on don't cut it at no. 3 FFS.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Bell is already 2% of the way towards that double century.


He'll do what he normally does - get out for a beautifully-compiled 40 or 50.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Lots of batting to come



That's a matter of opinion.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I believe in Bell.  Srsly, true.  No irony or sarcasm.  I think he's so good to being a great batsman.  He's one of the few England batsman that I could actually see scoring some double centuries in his test career.



Quite right. Although if he gets out for less than 100 today I will hunt him down


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Lots of batting to come



..when Australia bat..


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> Why is Bopara still getting picked?  Single figures, 20s and so on don't cut it at no. 3 FFS.



Whats his average in this series?

Hes dropped catches, missed run outs and conceded runs in the field too. Still, he looks good on the advertising.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> He'll do what he normally does - get out for a beautifully-compiled 40 or 50.


To be honest, paradoxically it's probably why I like him.  I like beautiful cricket and I like players who can consistently score 40+ runs.  I liked Trescothwick for similar reasons.  If the top 8 batsman all scored 45 runs in every test then you'd have 360 + whatever the tailenders could manage in every innings, which would always be competitive.  You don't HAVE to have century-makers.

Of course, that's not how cricket works.  But it appeals to me when a player seems capable of it.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 7, 2009)

Bopara's a load of shite, how did he get out? I was down the shops.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Whats his average in this series?
> 
> Hes dropped catches, missed run outs and conceded runs in the field too. Still, he looks good on the advertising.


He is to this series what Bell was in 2005 – scored loads of runs against a poor side in the early-season jamboree and stays in the team on the back of that and the lack of credible alternatives.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

IMO, Bopara should bat below Collingwood and they should have replaced Flintoff with Trott (and Broad with Sidebottom).


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Bopara's a load of shite, how did he get out? I was down the shops.


Ball passed him at about stomach height wide of the stumps and he hung the bat out and lobbed a catch to gully.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> IMO, Bopara should bat below Collingwood and they should have replaced Flintoff with Trott (and Broad with Sidebottom).


Hmmm. Replace a bowling all-rounder with a batsman? Play for a draw and you normally end up losing.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Broad is the most pointless player ever.  In the last test, when they were DESPERATE for wickets on the last day and had totally exhausted their bowling options, they STILL didn't give the ball to Broad, throwing it to Bopara instead.  WHAT IS THE POINT IN HIM BEING THERE?  Srs.  If you aren't going to always be happy to give a bowler the chance to bowl, don't have him in the fecking team.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> To be honest, paradoxically it's probably why I like him.  I like beautiful cricket and I like players who can consistently score 40+ runs.  I liked Trescothwick for similar reasons.  If the top 8 batsman all scored 45 runs in every test then you'd have 360 + whatever the tailenders could manage in every innings, which would always be competitive.  You don't HAVE to have century-makers.
> 
> Of course, that's not how cricket works.  But it appeals to me when a player seems capable of it.


The difference is that Trescothick was also capable of scoring ugly runs when needed, which is a vital skill. I don't think Bell can do this.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Broad is the most pointless player ever.  In the last test, when they were DESPERATE for wickets on the last day and had totally exhausted their bowling options, they STILL didn't give the ball to Broad, throwing it to Bopara instead.  WHAT IS THE POINT IN HIM BEING THERE?  Srs.  If you aren't going to always be happy to give a bowler the chance to bowl, don't have him in the fecking team.


At least now they can pretend he's there primarily for his batting. 

Someone said it earlier in the thread – he's the new Chris Lewis.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Hmmm. Replace a bowling all-rounder with a batsman? Play for a draw and you normally end up losing.


Trouble is that the way it stands now, batting at 7 is Broad. IMO, that's a place too high for him.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Ball passed him at about stomach height wide of the stumps and he hung the bat out and lobbed a catch to gully.



Oh ffs


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 7, 2009)

Mitchell "help yourself to runs lads" Johnson on now


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Mitchell "help yourself to runs lads" Johnson on now




I have an uneasy feeling about this....


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Oh ffs


Exactly. Soft as shite.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

England's bowling seems wafer thin right now, but in this test I'd probably have gone with:

Strauss
Cook
Bell
Collingwood
Trott
Prior
Swann
Anderson
Onions
Sidebottom
Harmison

I know feck-all about the up and coming players in county cricket though.  And I'm worried that my line-up is too lightweight in batting.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm.  Maybe replace Sidebottom with a batsman.  But I don't know who.  Not Bopara, I think he has demonstrated that he currently has no idea how to play at this level.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> England's bowling seems wafer thin right now, but in this test I'd probably have gone with:
> 
> Strauss
> Cook
> ...


It's a big problem really; England don't have the batting to support a five-man attack but don't have the bowling for a four-man attack.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

That tail is scary. Four number 11s!

Edit:

Also, if you're going to play Trott, you shove him in at three. Picking three openers isn't actually a bad plan.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That tail is scary. Four number 11s!


Could be worse - could be Panesar in for Swann.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That tail is scary. Four number 11s!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also, if you're going to play Trott, you shove him in at three. Picking three openers isn't actually a bad plan.


Sorry, that's what I meant to do.  I just remembered him after already writing the other four and forgot to reorder the list.

Personally, I'd always play three openers.  It's all too common to lose an early wicket and you need the stability in the team to cope with this.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

When I look at our options, it seems incredible that we are capable of competing at any decent level at all.  One or two injuries and I literally don't know to whom we turn.


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Personally, I'd always play three openers.  It's all too common to lose an early wicket and you need the stability in the team to cope with this.


That's the point of a specialist No.3 thought isn't it? Someone who can come in after 1 ball if needed and hold an end up, or come in after lunch or tea and get the score moving. Of course if you don't have a decent No. 3 then another opener is the best alternative.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> When I look at our options, it seems incredible that we are capable of competing at any decent level at all.  One or two injuries and I literally don't know to whom we turn.



Gotta respect the captaincy/coaching set up for that really then.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Would Trescothick accept a distress call to play at the Oval, I wonder.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Santino said:


> That's the point of a specialist No.3 thought isn't it? Someone who can come in after 1 ball if needed and hold an end up, or come in after lunch or tea and get the score moving. Of course if you don't have a decent No. 3 then another opener is the best alternative.



Surely if he fails in the second innings he's finished. Lotta pressure.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Santino said:


> That's the point of a specialist No.3 thought isn't it? Someone who can come in after 1 ball if needed and hold an end up, or come in after lunch or tea and get the score moving. Of course if you don't have a decent No. 3 then another opener is the best alternative.


The last sentence is the key.  We don't have a decent no. 3.  In fact, very few teams have.  They are worth their weight in Pontings.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Santino said:


> That's the point of a specialist No.3 thought isn't it? Someone who can come in after 1 ball if needed and hold an end up, or come in after lunch or tea and get the score moving. Of course if you don't have a decent No. 3 then another opener is the best alternative.


The no.3 is either simply a star – Ponting, Lara – or often a converted opener – Vaughan for instance. There is an argument for saying that your very best player should come in at three. 

TBH, I think Rahul Dravid is the ideal no.3. I have never seen Dravid get out to a loose shot.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The no.3 is either simply a star – Ponting, Lara – or often a converted opener – Vaughan for instance. There is an argument for saying that your very best player should come in at three.
> 
> TBH, I think Rahul Dravid is the ideal no.3. I have never seen Dravid get out to a loose shot.



Dravids one of my favourite players to watch, such a great talent.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Surely if he fails in the second innings he's finished. Lotta pressure.


He certainly should be. Although tbh, it's partly the team's fault for putting him at 3 in the first place.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Who is our best batsman though?  "Best" is contextual.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Really wish vaughan didn't retire, could've been ideal for this test.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> He certainly should be. Although tbh, *it's partly the team's fault for putting him at 3 in the first place.*


That's exactly what I said before a single ball had been bowled.  It's the toughest position in the team and you don't hand it to a rookie that has barely been blooded.  Even I know that and I'm bloody clueless.


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

Pietersen. He should have moved up to 3 yonks ago.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Who is our best batsman though?  "Best" is contextual.


With KP out of the side it's probably Strauss. With a shout to Colly for his grit and mental toughness. Neither of those should be at 3 though.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> With KP out of the side it's probably Strauss. With a shout to Colly for his grit and mental toughness. Neither of those should be at 3 though.


Exactly -- neither of them fit at no. 3.  And I don't think that Pieterson does either, because he is too flaky to fulfil the role that a no. 3 sometimes needs to do of just carrying an innings.

I'm genuinely baffled.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyway, in other news, Bell is now 4% of the way to his inevitable double century.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Santino said:


> Pietersen. He should have moved up to 3 yonks ago.


Yep. Pietersen should bat at three, and it could do him some good. He's a poor starter (as is Ponting, mind you), but once in, he should be given as much responsibility as possible. With a good player at three, you can afford the luxury of playing your star player at four (India's fortunate position). Otherwise, if 3 is a problem position, your star player should step up imo.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Bell off now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Exactly -- neither of them fit at no. 3.  And I don't think that Pieterson does either, because he is too flaky to fulfil the role that a no. 3 sometimes needs to do of just carrying an innings.
> 
> I'm genuinely baffled.



Think that's why bopara hasn't been dropped.

oh ffs 39-3 bell out..gotta laugh


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Anyway, in other news, Bell is now 4% of the way to his inevitable double century.


You jinxed him there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

4%, well done bell!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Right, colly, let's have some boycott channeling.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

It's just a cunning ploy to lull the Convicts into a false sense of security.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh god.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It's just a cunning ploy to lull the Convicts into a false sense of security.



I knew that Bell was up to something.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

When England solidified their batting, they had a converted opener at 3 and had left and right hand combinations of say Vaughan, Tresco, Butcher, Atherton etc..

I would have shoved Key in for Cook. He's 'in form', he's more 'mature', everyone gets shoved down one including Ravi


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

How many do England need to avoid the follow-on?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## g force (Aug 7, 2009)

Only problem being Rob Key is utter shit and is only mentioned because of a derth of batting talent right now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

g force said:


> Only problem being Rob Key is utter shit and is only mentioned because of a derth of batting talent right now.



I'm sure there is talent out there, they just don't get a chance cause england never want to drop anyone.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm sure there is talent out there, they just don't get a chance cause england never want to drop anyone.


Not just that. Half county cricketers, and especially batsmen, are South Africans on Kolpak contracts. 

Paradoxically, the extra money now in the county game is killing it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Not just that. Half county cricketers, and especially batsmen, are South Africans on Kolpak contracts.
> 
> Paradoxically, the extra money now in the county game is killing it.



Whats the foreigners in the county game rule like now? forgot how many each county gets..


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 7, 2009)

Ian Bell is awful! I dont care if he score a ton in the second innings he should never get back in the England set up ever agian. He was dropped for a reason and should have stayed dropped. He is a bottler of the highest order. His technique is great and he can score runs for fun in the County championship, but when it matters at international level he will always be found wanting because he bats like a scared little boy against the best teams! 

Did i  mention i hate Ian Bell?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Whats the foreigners in the county game rule like now? forgot how many each county gets..


One at a time, but as many as you like over the season, I believe.

That's not the problem. The problem is South Africans with a British grandparent getting in on European employment law. These are players who aren't good enough to make the international set-up, but who want to make a living playing cricket – the South African domestic game isn't fully professional – so they come here. Teams in search of short-term success pack their teams with these 'Kolpak' players, many of them experienced, solid players. It's cheaper and less risky than developing your own talent, but it means that young English players have few first-team opportunities.

Two or three utter stars, like it used to be, who the youngsters can learn from and be inspired by, is one thing. Half a dozen cynical old pros blocking youngsters and providing very little in the way of inspiration is quite another.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> Ian Bell is awful! I dont care if he score a ton in the second innings he should never get back in the England set up ever agian. He was dropped for a reason and should have stayed dropped. He is a bottler of the highest order. His technique is great and he can score runs for fun in the County championship, but when it matters at international level he will always be found wanting because he bats like a scared little boy against the best teams!
> 
> Did i  mention i hate Ian Bell?


Not a word here I disagree with. I think I said in 2005 that he should be dropped, and I haven't seen anything since to make me revise my opinion.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> One at a time, but as many as you like over the season, I believe.
> 
> That's not the problem. The problem is South Africans with a British grandparent getting in on European employment law. These are players who aren't good enough to make the international set-up, but who want to make a living playing cricket – the South African domestic game isn't fully professional – so they come here. Teams in search of short-term success pack their teams with these 'Kolpak' players, many of them experienced, solid players. It's cheaper and less risky than developing your own talent, but it means that young English players have few first-team opportunities.



That's sad really.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Colly gone now.  We're fucked.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

42-4


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> One at a time, but as many as you like over the season, I believe.
> 
> That's not the problem. The problem is South Africans with a British grandparent getting in on European employment law. These are players who aren't good enough to make the international set-up, but who want to make a living playing cricket – the South African domestic game isn't fully professional – so they come here. Teams in search of short-term success pack their teams with these 'Kolpak' players, many of them experienced, solid players. It's cheaper and less risky than developing your own talent, but it means that young English players have few first-team opportunities.
> 
> Two or three utter stars, like it used to be, who the youngsters can learn from and be inspired by, is one thing. Half a dozen cynical old pros blocking youngsters and providing very little in the way of inspiration is quite another.



Oh give over.

We've heard the same excuses in football and it doesn't cut it.

The england football team still has a very very strong selection despite the excuses, it's mostly bottle/injuries/poor managerial decisions etc which see to it...


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, it wouldn't have been a England Test series without an England collapse at some point.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Not a word here I disagree with. I think I said in 2005 that he should be dropped, and I haven't seen anything since to make me revise my opinion.



Its almost like the ECB have invested so much time and effort in their little protege that they cant quite come to turns with dropping him for ever.  _'Now come on Ian we will give you one last chance to show us how good you really are, theres a good little boy' _

It aint going to happen he is crap mentally and bottles it whenever it matters!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Still, at lest we get a bowl at them today.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Still, at lest we get a bowl at them today.


Yep, just as the Sun comes out.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Still, at lest we get a bowl at them today.



This morning if we're not lucky. This looks like a sub 150 innings - just when it looked promising last test.

Its a fucking house of cards


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Broad will inevitably step up to the plate and deliver a century of distinction.

Oh noes!  We're doomed!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Are we really missing Kp and freddie that much? fuckin hell england, show some fight.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 7, 2009)

Well this is going well isn't it?


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 7, 2009)

I think we have to just start laughing now.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 7, 2009)

I bet Prior is starting to shit himself now as well. He probably he thought he had a day to recover from his back spasms before he had to be called into action. But now all the muppets in front of him playing so badly will mean he is probably being dragged off the Physio table as we speak.  B einteresting to see how he gets on if he is called upon shortly to bat.


----------



## g force (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Not a word here I disagree with. I think I said in 2005 that he should be dropped, and I haven't seen anything since to make me revise my opinion.



I dunno...that was a great ball and would have got many a decent player out. I think Bell is a paradox a  player who had undoubted technique but his head just isn't right....bit like Hick.

I think Trott might be a better option for England but with central contracts etc the chances of chopping and changing the team have diminished


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Prior looking none too secure here.


----------



## belboid (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's not the problem. The problem is South Africans with a British grandparent getting in on European employment law.


i thought it was nothing to do with (grand)parentage, it's even more base than that - it's whether a country has an 'associate trading relationship' - thats why kolpakers arent eligible to play for England


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Oh give over.
> 
> We've heard the same excuses in football and it doesn't cut it.
> 
> The england football team still has a very very strong selection despite the excuses, it's mostly bottle/injuries/poor managerial decisions etc which see to it...


Not the same. There are 18 professional teams in England and the Kolpak players cause a significant number of young players simply to give up cricket as a profession. It would be the same position if the Premier League were the only professional league in football, but it isn't – so, for instance, younger players at top teams go out on loan to get a game. There are nearly 100 fully professional teams, and that doesn't count opportunities to go abroad. It's really not the same at all.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

g force said:


> I dunno...that was a great ball and would have got many a decent player out. I think Bell is a paradox a  player who had undoubted technique but his head just isn't right....bit like Hick.
> 
> I think Trott might be a better option for England but with central contracts etc the chances of chopping and changing the team have diminished


The thing is, it's not just that dismissal, it's the tendency he has to get in and get out. If it were just that he occasionally got out early in his innings to good deliveries, that's fine, but it isn't.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

omgz we reached 50!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

*stands up and applauds*


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 7, 2009)

Way things are going, our bowlers had better be on tip-top form this afternoon.


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

Let's get 100 and put their batsmen under some pressure


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Be interesting to see how harmison does...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Be interesting to see how harmison does...


Or, more pertinently, whether his first delivery goes to second or third slip.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Every run we get is very very lucky atm.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Every run we get is very very lucky atm.


Especially that four by Prior.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't believe I'm praising Cook for sticking in there and getting to 30.

This is really a bit shit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Cook highest scorer so far, amazing.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

I wish Prior would play the ball along the ground.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 7, 2009)

I am not able to watch this at the mo, so can someone tell me if its great bowling? is the ball doing much?  - or is it just awful batting? 

If its the former and not the latter, then why the hell did we decide to bat first?


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

What the hell is Cook playing at?  Totally letting the side down.  Can't he see that we're going for a low-scoring strategy?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

and another lucky four after that!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

The bowling's been good. A few loose shots, but mostly people have been got out.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I wish Prior would play the ball along the ground.


He's the one player in the top six who should play with freedom, I think. Go for it, I say. They could be 150-4 in no time if he gets in.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 7, 2009)

Didn't Ramprakash get a big double ton last week???

Bring em in for the last test, he'll score a triple in both innings, a few handy wickets then he can retire finally having fulfilled he promise at international level. Surely it's no more a crazy idea than letting Poopara keep his place.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He's the one player in the top six who should play with freedom, I think. Go for it, I say. They could be 150-4 in no time if he gets in.


 
SSShhhhhhhh! Jesus Christ, don't say things like that!

I believe in fairies, I believe in fairies!

*pats head 7 times, turns around three times, rubs rabbit foot*


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Two men in bowler hats in the crowd.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

63-5, this makes me sick


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh jesus.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Cook gone now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Really didn't want us to bat first. Eespecially with the chaotic start before the match.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

England are very lucky Aus have been foolish enough to leave Clark out till now, I think.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Here comes Broad. Time for him to show his mettle.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

I'lld settle for having to watch boycott bat rather than this.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 7, 2009)

Let's lighten the mood, list the players with the rudest names:

Ian Bellend
Peter Piddle
Paul Collingwoody
Alastair Cock
Jimmy Riddle Anderson
Graham Bumions
Dicky Ponting
Brad Hardon
Michael Pussey


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Here comes Broad. Time for him to show his mettle.


Here comes Broad, the start of England's tail.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

This is not good.  

I caught a few overs, even Clark was getting decent swing and every other ball seemd to be close to wicket-taking.

Ball only 20-odd overs old, plenty of swing left and not many batsmen.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 7, 2009)

So Cook was bowled by Clark and caught by Clarke?

That's... nice


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Here comes Broad, the start of England's tail.



think the tail began a few wickets ago.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> think the tail began a few wickets ago.


I think the tail starts at 3.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Atleast werre not 20-5 or whatever it was like in one of the tests in 2005, lords i think.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Broad caught at short leg.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

72-6, broad gone. Crap.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmmm. let's have another look at that.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

72-6 at lunch - catastrophic session.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

So, that's Clark 3 for single figures.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm shocked that Broad didn't manage to score big runs.  I'm sure that he'll make up for it with great bowling though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

England might just last long enough for the sun to come out and stop the swing


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Stop panicing.  We're clearly lulling them into a false sense of security before Onions and Harmison pile on the runs.


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

Alan Lamb on TMS - he sounds like a parody of himself.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 7, 2009)

Santino said:


> Alan Lamb on TMS - he sounds like a parody of himself.



He's probably pissed.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Not the same. There are 18 professional teams in England and the Kolpak players cause a significant number of young players simply to give up cricket as a profession. It would be the same position if the Premier League were the only professional league in football, but it isn't – so, for instance, younger players at top teams go out on loan to get a game. There are nearly 100 fully professional teams, and that doesn't count opportunities to go abroad. It's really not the same at all.



OK, I stand corrected.  Fair point


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 7, 2009)

O
m
f
g


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

The aussies have suddenly remembered they're at the Ashes.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> The aussies have suddenly remembered they're at the Ashes.



So have our batsmen.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 7, 2009)

Just for the record, that Broad catch wasn't out either!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Just for the record, that Broad catch wasn't out either!


Looked clean to me.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 7, 2009)

We are shocking. 



Nemo said:


> Looked clean to me.


it definitely hit the ground before he got it in his hands. Anyway, that's payback for Strauss's non-catch in the other test!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

What a jaffa!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Mr Extras having a blinder. Third highest score.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

And another.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

argh


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Where's this going to sit in our Worst Ever Innings table then?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> Where's this going to sit in our Worst Ever Innings table then?


A very long way from the worst.

England's lowest totals: http://stats.cricinfo.com/ci/engine/records/team/lowest_innings_totals.html?class=1;id=1;type=team


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

this is just one of those freak innings really...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> this is just one of those freak innings really...



Ever the optimist 

This is just a reality check though, I tend to agree


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Ever the optimist
> 
> This is just a reality check though, I tend to agree



Mind you 'one of those freak innings' happens quite often to us....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

leg byes stops harmison getting off the mark


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> A very long way from the worst.
> 
> England's lowest totals: http://stats.cricinfo.com/ci/engine/records/team/lowest_innings_totals.html?class=1;id=1;type=team



Thanks.  Going to get into the top 5 since the turn of the century though!



TrippyLondoner said:


> this is just one of those freak innings really...



That's it, you keep the faith.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> That's it, you keep the faith.



Got to as a newcastle/england fan, its a tough job mind, i should get payed for it!


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Come on England, get to the magic three digits!


----------



## Andy the Don (Aug 7, 2009)

Do not worry it would not be summer without an English batting collapse.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

98-8,lol..2 runs awaaayyyyyy.....


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Just two more extras and we've made it!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Harmison joins Athers on 20 ducks.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

:jean-luc:


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

We were going to lose at least oen test this summer (not that we've lost this one yet, i can see them collapsing too - really!). It's not a disaster. I think we'd have taken going into the last test wirth it still in our hands before the series started.  I would have anyway.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Discordia (Aug 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> We were going to lose at least oen test this summer (not that we've lost this one yet, i can see them collapsing too - really!). It's not a disaster. I think we'd have taken going into the last test wirth it still in our hands before the series started.  I would have anyway.



Except the last match is on an absolute road (something like 2 in 11 results), and if it's 1-1 you lose.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

100 up, Jimmeh off the mark.

Jimmeh stretching though.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

100!

Break out the champers!


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 7, 2009)

What in the name of willow on leather is happening out there??


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> What in the name of willow on leather is happening out there??



Shhh!  It's all part of the masterplan!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2009)

only 8 wickets down, and England are into 3 figures - the ashes is in the bag


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Except the last match is on an absolute road (something like 2 in 11 results), and if it's 1-1 you lose.


Yep. The Oval has a reputation. It's possible to force a result (as England did against your lot last Summer) but difficult.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Except the last match is on an absolute road (something like 2 in 11 results), and if it's 1-1 you lose.



I think having it in our hands is still a positive. In fact, these sessions have only served to clarify the issues. We all know where we are now. Well done England.

Balls.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Anderson bounced out now.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Jimmeh!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Lakina (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone want to take a bet on 350?


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> Shhh!  It's all part of the masterplan!



Oh that's right - it's such a great wicket for bowling, we want to put them staight in without any further delay!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

Right. BRING ON THE RAIN


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 7, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Right. BRING ON THE RAIN



My prayers for a nice sunny weekend are going to come back to bite me.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Right. BRING ON THE RAIN



looks like a full 5 days play....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2009)

9 down jeeze, the tail end charlies better make a ton each

glad I'm not watching


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

phhuck


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

102 allout, oh well. pathetic.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

And... done.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Golden duck for Onions.  102 all out. Dire.

Bad decision though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> looks like a full 3 days play....



Corrected.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Corrected.



The forecast before the match didn't mention any rain other than a few showers.

edit: oh wait, i see what you mean.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

Lets look at it this way, makes for an exciting Oval test, especially if Fred and KP are back


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

Who's seen this on Cricinfo

Possibly the best feedback email we have received for some time. Gordon Brown writes. "I think hard-working families up and down the country will be proud and will recognise how the England cricketers have fought through the difficult morning session and emerged into the far brighter afternoon session their hard work so richly deserves. After all, England lost seven wickets this morning, and predictions suggest they cannot possibly lose more than three this afternoon, so recovery is obviously just around the corner." Outstanding. Thanks, Gorders.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

fair play to them, wasn't just down to us.They should take some credit too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> fair play to them, wasn't just down to us.They should take some credit too.



aye, but we should show SOME fight atleast.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Lets look at it this way, makes for an exciting Oval test, especially if Fred and KP are back


KP won't be.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 7, 2009)

10 wickets and all catches.... 4 Ducks....


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Who's seen this on Cricinfo
> 
> Possibly the best feedback email we have received for some time. Gordon Brown writes. "I think hard-working families up and down the country will be proud and will recognise how the England cricketers have fought through the difficult morning session and emerged into the far brighter afternoon session their hard work so richly deserves. After all, England lost seven wickets this morning, and predictions suggest they cannot possibly lose more than three this afternoon, so recovery is obviously just around the corner." Outstanding. Thanks, Gorders.


Classic.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 7, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> 10 wickets and all catches.... 4 Ducks....



Well, one of them should've been an LBW  Would've been 5 ducks then though!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> aye, but we should show SOME fight atleast.



That's exactly what we're going to see in 10 minutes time.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> KP won't be.



Bahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Who's seen this on Cricinfo
> 
> Possibly the best feedback email we have received for some time. Gordon Brown writes. "I think hard-working families up and down the country will be proud and will recognise how the England cricketers have fought through the difficult morning session and emerged into the far brighter afternoon session their hard work so richly deserves. After all, England lost seven wickets this morning, and predictions suggest they cannot possibly lose more than three this afternoon, so recovery is obviously just around the corner." Outstanding. Thanks, Gorders.




Bwahahahaha. 

Is anyone comforted by the return of the traditional English Batting Collapse?


----------



## Lakina (Aug 7, 2009)

The worst England batting performance ever????


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

I wonder which Harmison will turn up.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone bought day 4/5 tickets?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Lakina said:


> The worst England batting performance ever????



nah, we've done far worse, i think.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like it made the list of the all-time England lowest innings


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Lakina said:


> The worst England batting performance ever????


As I said earlier, nowhere near.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Lakina said:


> The worst England batting performance ever????



No no. It's not even the worst England batting performance _this year_.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Lakina said:


> The worst England batting performance ever????



Not by a long way.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2009)

harmison and anderson better bowl like demons (demons who can bowl well obviously)


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Lakina said:


> The worst England batting performance ever????



Not even the worst _this year_ unfortunately!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

From that site that was posted

45 35.3x4 1.88 1  v Australia Sydney 28 Jan 1887 Test # 25 
46 19.1 2.40 4  v West Indies Port of Spain 25 Mar 1994 Test # 1257 
51 33.2 1.53 3  v West Indies Kingston 4 Feb 2009 Test # 1906 
52 42.1 1.23 1  v Australia The Oval 14 Aug 1948 Test # 303 
53 50.0x4 1.59 2  v Australia Lord's 16 Jul 1888 Test # 28 
61 31.2 1.94 2  v Australia Melbourne 5 Mar 1904 Test # 82 
61 15.4 3.89 2  v Australia Melbourne 1 Jan 1902 Test # 66 
62 47.0x4 1.97 4  v Australia Lord's 16 Jul 1888 Test # 28 
64 27.3x8 1.75 4  v New Zealand Wellington 10 Feb 1978 Test # 817 
65 38.5 1.67 2  v Australia Sydney 1 Feb 1895 Test # 45 
71 32.5 2.16 2  v West Indies Manchester 8 Jul 1976 Test # 779 
72 29.1 2.46 3  v Australia Sydney 1 Feb 1895 Test # 45 
75 40.1 1.86 1  v Australia Melbourne 29 Dec 1894 Test # 43 
76 36.3 2.08 1  v South Africa Leeds 29 Jul 1907 Test # 94 
77 42.3 1.81 1  v Australia Lord's 19 Jun 1997 Test # 1370 
77 55.0x4 2.10 4  v Australia The Oval 28 Aug 1882 Test # 9 
77 39.1x4 2.94 3  v Australia Sydney 14 Mar 1885 Test # 20 
79 28.2 2.78 4  v Australia Brisbane 7 Nov 2002 Test # 1623 
81 30.5 2.62 2  v Sri Lanka Galle 18 Dec 2007 Test # 1854 
82 50.2 1.62 2  v New Zealand Christchurch 3 Feb 1984 Test # 976 
84 49.0x5 2.05 3  v Australia The Oval 10 Aug 1896 Test # 52 
87 31.2x8 2.08 3  v Australia Melbourne 31 Dec 1958 Test # 462 
87 37.5 2.29 4  v Australia Leeds 1 Jul 1909 Test # 103 
89 30.0 2.96 3  v West Indies Birmingham 6 Jul 1995 Test # 1300 
92 42.5 2.14 4  v Australia Melbourne 24 Dec 1994 Test # 1279 
92 48.0x5 2.30 1  v South Africa Cape Town 1 Apr 1899 Test # 59 
93 51.0 1.82 3  v New Zealand Christchurch 3 Feb 1984 Test # 976 
93 42.4 2.17 3  v West Indies Manchester 30 Jun 1988 Test # 1100 
95 34.3x8 2.07 2  v Australia Melbourne 12 Mar 1977 Test # 800 
95 63.0x4 2.26 1  v Australia Manchester 10 Jul 1884 Test # 14 
99 48.1 2.05 3  v Australia Sydney 14 Feb 1902 Test # 68 
99 45.5 2.16 4  v South Africa Lord's 21 Jul 1994 Test # 1263 
100 55.0x5 2.18 2  v Australia The Oval 11 Aug 1890 Test # 34 
101 71.3x4 2.11 2  v Australia The Oval 28 Aug 1882 Test # 9 
101 45.3 2.21 2  v Australia Birmingham 10 Jul 1975 Test # 760 
101 45.1 2.23 3  v India The Oval 19 Aug 1971 Test # 692 
101 22.5 4.42 4  v Australia Melbourne 5 Mar 1904 Test # 82 
102 45.1 2.25 2  v India Leeds 19 Jun 1986 Test # 1047 
102 26.2 3.87 4  v India Mumbai 27 Nov 1981 Test # 911 
103 69.3 1.48 3  v West Indies The Oval 12 Aug 1950 Test # 326 
103 54.0 1.90 3  v West Indies Kingston 14 Mar 1935 Test # 241 
103 28.5 3.57 3  v Australia Melbourne 1 Jan 1904 Test # 79 
104 56.6x8 1.37 3  v Australia Sydney 11 Jan 1963 Test # 537 
105 34.2 3.05 2  v Australia Melbourne 7 Feb 1908 Test # 99 
107 65.5 1.62 4  v West Indies Port of Spain 24 Jan 1935 Test # 239 
108 66.1x4 2.44 4  v Australia Melbourne 15 Mar 1877 Test # 1 
110 61.3x8 1.34 2  v South Africa Port Elizabeth 1 Mar 1957 Test # 438 
110 55.0 2.00 4  v New Zealand Hamilton 5 Mar 2008 Test # 1866 
110 46.3 2.36 2  v South Africa Lord's 18 Jun 1998 Test # 1419 
111 50.2 2.20 2  v West Indies Georgetown 3 Mar 1948 Test # 297


----------



## Discordia (Aug 7, 2009)

Lakina said:


> The worst England batting performance ever????



Maybe the worst this month. Forgotten 51 all out on a flat pitch already?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> Not even the worst _this year_ unfortunately!



i remember the 55 all out or whatever it was...lol


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

101 22.5 4.42 4 v Australia Melbourne 5 Mar 1904 Test # 82 
103 28.5 3.57 3 v Australia Melbourne 1 Jan 1904 Test # 79 

Not a good series!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Looks like it made the list of the all-time England lowest innings


In joint 38th place. But not even the worst performance this year.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

*



			51 33.2 1.53 3 v West Indies Kingston 4 Feb 2009 Test # 1906
		
Click to expand...

*.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

nemo, could ya post a link to the worst england test scores?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> No no. It's not even the worst England batting performance _this year_.





Corax said:


> Not even the worst _this year_ unfortunately!



Jinx.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> nemo, could ya post a link to the worst england test scores?


http://stats.cricinfo.com/ci/engine/records/team/lowest_innings_totals.html?class=1;id=1;type=team


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> nemo, could ya post a link to the worst england test scores?



Aaaargh.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> http://stats.cricinfo.com/ci/engine/records/team/lowest_innings_totals.html?class=1;id=1;type=team



Thanks.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> .



What does the last number mean?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

Fucking glory hunting ashes-only fans, thinking that was our worst!  We've done far worse than that I'll have yer know!

 

There was a game against south africa in about 2000 where at one point we were 2 for 4 (2 runs, 4 out)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

D'wards said:


> What does the last number mean?



Each test is given a number. That means it was the 1906th test ever played.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm, can't find that game on that list.  We must have recovered reasonably from it.

It was definitey between 2000 and 2001


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

'glory hunting ashes fans' not heard that one before!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

D'wards said:


> What does the last number mean?


The sequential number of the match (this is 1929, and number 1 was in 1877).


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

D'wards said:


> What does the last number mean?



k'nose.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

smashed for four first ball,lmao


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 'glory hunting ashes fans' not heard that one before!





I am one too tbh 



Only pay much attention when it's the ashes...

But even I know this is nowhere nowhere nowhere near the worst


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

No matter what the question, at least two posters are guaranteed to answer it!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

And the innings starts with two fours in succession.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

and another, what a nightmare


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

They were alwsays going for 4. The aussies are trying to steel their nerves and put on a show of confidence early doors.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And the innings starts with two fours in succession.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 7, 2009)

Ahahahahaha!


*weeps*


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Already piled on more runs than all but two of our batsmen.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Howe the hell are we making Watson look a decent opener?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Howe the hell are we making Watson look a decent opener?


Flattering to deceive?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Right, here we go.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Now we get to see which Harmison has turned up.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

here we fucking go


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 7, 2009)

Jimmy looked seriously pissed off at the end of that first over.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2009)

the fuckers will probably take the piss and declare at 250


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

4 byes.  Tre-bloody-mendous.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

I've never worked out how Harmison manages to spray it down the leg side for both left and right-handers.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

wicket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Here WE fucking go!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 'glory hunting ashes fans' not heard that one before!



I'm not sure if those 4 words have been put in that order before.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

A wicket?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Goddim!  I take it all back.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

get the fucking fuck in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

stand up if u wanna boo ponting, stand up(just kidding...sort of)


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

You guys who are quicker than Cricinfo REALLY NEED TO TELL US WHO GOT WHOM.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> You guys who are quicker than Cricinfo REALLY NEED TO TELL US WHO GOT WHOM.


Katich c Bopara b Harmison.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Harmi-my-son!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

Harmy got Katich, off the gloves. Ravi managed to recognise a ball and catch it.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2009)

Huzzah!

One down, nine to go.


----------



## sir.clip (Aug 7, 2009)

arghhhhh..


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Ricky looking nervous


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Ricky looking nervous


He's a nervous starter. I suspect Jimmeh will be probing outside off stump to him first up.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Jimmy's fired up now, harmison's got him going. Dogging up the batsmen too.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

Jimmy's not playing around here. Rattled him across the ribs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Drop broad for harmison next test, bring back flintoff if fit, perfect. broad has offered fuck all.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Drop broad for harmison next test, bring back flintoff if fit, perfect. broad has offered fuck all.



Drop Bopara for..... anyone else.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Drop Bopara for..... anyone else.



even key?


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

Get Onions on.

Harmisonions FTW.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Drop Bopara for..... anyone else.



I've got my own bat


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Drop Bopara for..... anyone else.



put in my gran, she's been dead 10 years but could still do better


----------



## sir.clip (Aug 7, 2009)

pitch the damn thing up!
hahahaha..


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Santino said:


> Get Onions on.
> 
> Harmisonions FTW.


He's warming up now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Jammy from Ponting there.


----------



## sir.clip (Aug 7, 2009)

get off..


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

More like a continuation of the difference between England and Cons field positions 

Are we going to let them score the first century entirely composed of boundaries? Billy's arms will fall off.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Onions's first delivery goes for six and the second for four.


----------



## sir.clip (Aug 7, 2009)

this is dreadfull


----------



## sir.clip (Aug 7, 2009)

20 20


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

This is *tradition*.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Why are England bowling so short?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Pitch the fucker up!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

7.8 runs an over, and another boundary


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Balbi said:


> This is *tradition*.



innit


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

we are respectin' our past achievements by being this shit


----------



## sir.clip (Aug 7, 2009)

bring in the rain


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

8.4 rate now. So, Aussies to score 600+?


----------



## sir.clip (Aug 7, 2009)

handsome.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

This is gonna be tough to sit through.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 7, 2009)

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
Good evening allJust got back from the pub(being fri night here)where i have been watching this fine display of Aussie bowling.And hasn't the umpiring been good(R.I.P.Rudy)Another spectacular capitulation from a side that was holding all the cards.
What a difference Stu has made.With him there it takes the pressure off the rest of the attack somewhat.They have been unreal but after Colly went your lot were fucked.I reckon Colly is one of your best,but why are you always picking South Africans.Cant you identify talent in your country?
We will win this test,we have to win this test.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> This is gonna be tough to sit through.



I feel your pain


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

This is mystifying me; England get skittled by the Aussies bowling full and straight and then set out to bowl short and outside off. Why?


----------



## Discordia (Aug 7, 2009)

Why do cricketers find it so damn hard to _not bowl short_? It's so damn obvious, but they just can't stop doing it. Weird.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> I feel your pain



i'm sure ya do


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 7, 2009)

*


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

At tea Andy Flower should get someone to tattoo 'full and straight' on each bowler's left hand.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 7, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Why do cricketers find it so damn hard to _not bowl short_? It's so damn obvious, but they just can't stop doing it. Weird.



got to aim to get it rising at the ribsPractice makes perfect


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 7, 2009)

102 all out

terrible


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> At tea Andy Flower should get someone to tattoo 'full and straight' on each bowler's left hand.



lol

and also 'bat better next time you cunts'


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 7, 2009)

in front of your first innings score by tea on the FIRST day,gotta be some sort of record


----------



## D'wards (Aug 7, 2009)

Boycott on the radio says this morning has cost us the ashes


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> in front of your first innings score by tea on the FIRST day,gotta be some sort of record


You'll struggle to get 35 in five minutes.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Why all this bowling outside off? It's not like smothering the scoring rate is going to do any good at this stage.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> You'll struggle to get 35 in five minutes.



didn't think it was that soonGet those short ones going again and you never know


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

69-1 at tea.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

I just dropped some money on the draw. at 20/1.

ive got faith in the shitty weather up there.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Why all this bowling outside off? It's not like smothering the scoring rate is going to do any good at this stage.



agree,you should be pitching it right up,attacking body,pressure etc etc


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> I just dropped some money on the draw. at 20/1.
> 
> ive got faith in the shitty weather up there.



how much for an aussie win??


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> how much for an aussie win??



1/12


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> 1/12


Even at those odds that's probably the best bet.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> I just dropped some money on the draw. at 20/1.
> 
> ive got faith in the shitty weather up there.



a good bet! at those odds.

but if the bookies are laying that price the weather will be good


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 7, 2009)

Ya weak pommy baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaastads

Ya folded like a cheap suit


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Ya weak pommy baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaastads
> 
> Ya folded like a cheap suit



funny how you call us bastards when you're the one abusing us every chance you get, eh?


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 7, 2009)

In Australia that's the expression: pommy bastards.  It's the standard way to describe the English where cricket is concerned.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> In Australia that's the expression: pommy bastards.  It's the standard way to describe the English where cricket is concerned.



Well, that says alot for the aussies doesn't it?


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> In Australia that's the expression: pommy bastards.  It's the standard way to describe the English where cricket is concerned.



No bitterly hypocritical references to whinging then?


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> In Australia that's the expression: pommy bastards.  It's the standard way to describe the English where cricket is concerned.



We _are_ allowed to refer to you lot as convicts, right?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Who is our best batsman though?  "Best" is contextual.



Strauss I would say. By some distance in fact, he's the only English batsman who has looked consistently world class in this series.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 7, 2009)

Just cos you only scored 100 runs don't take it out on me


ya pommy baaaaaaaaaaaaaastards


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> We _are_ allowed to refer to you lot as convicts, right?



I'm gonna call them bastard convicts now.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> We _are_ allowed to refer to you lot as convicts, right?



That's the bit I never really understood.

Shouldn't we be referred to as the guards or somesuch?

Anyway, Broad bowling, won't be long now.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, it's certainly cheering my dad up anyway. He was propped up in his bed cheering loudly when I arrived, happily updating anyone who passed with the latest scores.

Poor stuff England. Bopara needs to be dropped, the big flash fairy.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Bopara needs to be dropped, the big flash fairy.



Remind me how he did against your lot in Spring.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 7, 2009)

Two or three players need to go, but there's no way that the selectors will do that much damage to the side at this point. Broad is on six wickets in three matches ffs, that is not a statistic befitting a specialist bowler. Ryan Sidebottom in for him I reckon. Bopara we can safely replace with my nan, or perhaps just a cardboard cutout of Michael Vaughan.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Seems to be some uneven bounce when Broad bowls.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Fucking hell, I bet Ponting's loving this. The moronic 'barmy' (you dont need to be mad to work here etc etc) army boo him all the way to the middle and er, look whats happened since  What a bunch of fucking drongos.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

50 for Punter.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Fucking hell, I bet Ponting's loving this. The moronic 'barmy' (you dont need to be mad to work here etc etc) army boo him all the way to the middle and er, look whats happened since  What a bunch of fucking drongos.



funny you say that cause he could them the best supporters in the world yesterday


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 50 for Punter.




Superb batsman.  The little bastard.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> funny you say that cause he could them the best supporters in the world yesterday



They do sarcasm downunder too


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> They do sarcasm downunder too



Didn't sound sarcastic.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Now would be a great time for someone to take a hat-trick.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

There seem to be the odd half-chance here and there, but still too short or too wide.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Now would be a great time for someone to take a hat-trick.



no shit, maaaan


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

now would be a great time to get 9 wickets


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> There seem to be the odd half-chance here and there, but still too short or too wide.


Yep. And if they keep it full and straight, there will be more of them.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> now would be a great time to get 9 wickets


One would be a good start.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

We've got no Plan B, or for that matter a Plan A or C.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

definitely aint got a plan D


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Not much to do with plans, more to do with failure to execute the basics.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

100 up for the convicts now. A wicket or two (or ideally three or four) desperately needed.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Can someone not just set fire to the stands or something?


----------



## JimW (Aug 7, 2009)

Fuck me, just woken up and turned this on. Shall I just turn it straight off again and go out?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Convicts now in the lead.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 100 up for the convicts now. A wicket or two (or ideally three or four) desperately needed.



you mean baaaaaaaaaaaaarstard convicts!


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

From Cricinfo:

22.3
 Broad to Watson, no run, too wide. Watson ignores 

22.2
 Broad to Watson, no run, too wide. Watson ignores 

22.1
 Broad to Watson, no run, too wide. Watson ignores 

Fuck's sake, bowl at the bleeding stumps.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

GBH back in the attack now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

FFS pitch it up.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Convicts now in the lead.



Do you never tire of that joke?


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

If he's still in prison it may be about time to *FREE GEORGE DAVIS*

I know he's not..


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do you never tire of that joke?


Ask me in another 150 years.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

> Isn't, it just, pathetic



Blofeld's a legend.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

blehugh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do you never tire of that joke?



We tire just as much as the aussies tire of calling us pommy bastards


----------



## sir.clip (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> Blofeld's a legend.



Best thing about the Cricket Is Blofeld & Tuffers. 
Just random nonsense. 

Kipling ?


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> We tire just as much as the aussies tire of calling us pommy bastards



Well. You are pommy bastards. Most aussies have no ancestral connection to 'convicts'. anyway. I digress.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Well. You are pommy bastards. Most aussies have no ancestral connection to 'convicts'. anyway. I digress.



Get over it. We have no connection with being bastards, but prejudice is great eh?


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Well. You are pommy bastards. Most aussies have no ancestral connection to 'convicts'. anyway. I digress.



Eh?

Crims not crims, but POMs still POMs?

Bloody marvellous.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Get over it. We have no connection with being bastards, but prejudice is great eh?



Harden up


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Harden up



Same to you.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Well. You are pommy bastards. Most aussies have no ancestral connection to 'convicts'. anyway. I digress.



It clearly gets on your tits though.

Job done!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> It clearly gets on your tits though.
> 
> Job done!


And Gabi's not even Australian.


----------



## sir.clip (Aug 7, 2009)

19 ahead.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> It clearly gets on your tits though.
> 
> Job done!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And Gabi's not even Australian.



And lives in england, funny old world.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And Gabi's not even Australian.



I've some Aussie blood. I also have pommie blood.

We're a nation of mongrels in NZ.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> And lives in england, funny old world.



I know where heathrow is, don't worry son.


----------



## sir.clip (Aug 7, 2009)

this is poo


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Well. You are pommy bastards. Most aussies have no ancestral connection to 'convicts'. anyway. I digress.



And most of us have no ancestral connection to pomegrantes or, especially, being prisoners of our queen, who in fact preserves and gives us access to urban green space which is pretty much the envy of any other country I've encountered, and is probably the single greatest argument against being a Republic.  I mean look at the sorry strips of gravel in Paris - fat lot of good being a Republic did those buggers.  I'll stick with being a 'prisoner' if it means in my own 'rubbish' parks I can amble across miles and miles of greenery instead of rubbish strips of gravel


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> I know where heathrow is, don't worry son.



Good.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

We are wasting decent bowling conditions quite beautifully.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> We're a nation of mongrels in NZ.



So's England, just happened a bit further back.

Why is Harmison bowling all this half-track dreck?


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> I've some Aussie blood. I also have pommie blood.
> 
> We're a nation of mongrels in NZ.



You're a fucking _Kiwi_?

Jeez.  Inbreeding FTW!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> You're a fucking _Kiwi_?
> 
> Jeez.  Inbreeding FTW!



Yup. Gotta love them weirdo's


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> You're a fucking _Kiwi_?
> 
> Jeez.  Inbreeding FTW!



I'm a kiwi yes. A reluctant one. Anyway, we've been before. Leave off.

Let's enjoy the slaughter on the field.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Remind me, wasn't Harmison once the no.1 rated Test bowler?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Remind me, wasn't Harmison once the no.1 rated Test bowler?



Expected him to take the momentum from his wicket to his next few overs, clearly hasn't.


----------



## Lakina (Aug 7, 2009)

Ponting will reach 100 - I can feel it.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Remind me, wasn't Harmison once the no.1 rated Test bowler?


Yep. And this current performance is an object lesson in why he isn't anymore.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Half-track Harmison taken off now.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

So watson's about to score his third consecutive 50..

Beefy botham before the last test 'I can't believe they're putting watson in to open, it'll be like a lamb to the slaughter'.

Good player old beefy. Not much of an analyst.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

It's infuriating.  How can he not just bowl fuller?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

50 for Watson now. This is perhaps the most craven aspect of England's recent performances - three 50s out of three for a stop-gap opener.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> So watson's about to score his third consecutive 50..
> 
> Beefy botham before the last test 'I can't believe they're putting watson in to open, it'll be like a lamb to the slaughter'.
> 
> Good player old beefy. Not much of an analyst.



To be fair, he is right though.  Watson isn't an opener, despite England's best concerted efforts to make him appear so.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Goddim! 

One finally at the stumps and it's an lb - first non-caught dismissal of the match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

wicket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

watson-the aussies ian bell


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Who?  Has gabi's jinx worked?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Which begs the question of why they've been fannying about bowling half-track four balls for the past couple of hours.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Harmison needs to wake tha fuck up


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Who?  Has gabi's jinx worked?


Watson lbw b Onions 51.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Who?  Has gabi's jinx worked?



??

Watson scored almost twice as much as your best batsman. Not bad in my estimation.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Watson lbw b Onions 51.




Nice one gabi.

Tell us how good Punter is now please.

(although Punter is actually good)


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> ??
> 
> Watson scored almost twice as much as your best batsman. Not bad in my estimation.


Eh? Since when was 51 anywhere near twice as much as 39?


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> ??
> 
> Watson scored almost twice as much as your best batsman. Not bad in my estimation.




Your timing is perfect.

What do you make of Hussey?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Your timing is perfect.
> 
> What do you make of Hussey?


He's improving.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Eh? Since when was 51 anywhere near twice as much as 39?



Hyperbole

Still, not bad for a 'stop gap opener'.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> watson-the aussies ian bell



I'd be happier if Bell had actually got 51 tbf

Aussies will probably declare at 300 and win by a an innings plus a  hundred probably


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Hyperbole
> 
> Still, not bad for a 'stop gap opener'.


A good return, sure. But to be fair, the bowling at him has been shit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I'd be happier if Bell had actually got 51 tbf
> 
> Aussies will probably declare at 300 and win by a an innings plus a  hundred probably



Aye, but still, he's ian bell in the sense that he never carries on his innings.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Nice one gabi.
> 
> Tell us how good Punter is now please.
> 
> (although Punter is actually good)



Ok. Test ave: 55.96

Pretty good.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Ok. Test ave: 55.96
> 
> Pretty good.



...and he wafts at a wide one!

Keep it up gabi!  Almost!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Close on the run out there. Very close.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

run out appeal?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

survives..


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Your timing is perfect.
> 
> What do you make of Hussey?



53.10


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Not out. Shame. Just in by a coat of varnish on the bat.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> 53.10



I'm not asking would you sleep with him, how good a batsman is he?


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Gabi, all feisty until she got narked when it was pointed out that her mum's her brother.

Fabulous.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> Gabi, all feisty until she got narked when it was pointed out that her mum's her brother.
> 
> Fabulous.



That makes no sense whatsoever 

140/2


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Not out. Shame. Just in by a coat of varnish on the bat.




He does like silly runs.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> 53.10


The pertinent facts about Hussey are that he's in his mid-thirties and averages around 30 over the last couple of years. 

Lucky to be in the team.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Broad! 

Punter lbw b Broad.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssss


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi you beauty!!!!!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> I've some Aussie blood. I also have pommie blood.
> 
> We're a nation of mongrels in NZ.



Actually can you clarify - does pommie mean English exclusively or all Britons?

Because when England played Wales recently in rugby, I think england won and you said "I can't believe Wales lost to the pommies"

So are the Welsh not pommies?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

ponting 78


----------



## JimW (Aug 7, 2009)

I should have got up earlier - obviously I'm turning things round for us here.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> That makes no sense whatsoever
> 
> 140/2



Baa.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Actually can you clarify - does pommie mean English exclusively or all Britons?
> 
> Because when England played Wales recently in rugby, I think england won and you said "I can't believe Wales lost to the pommies"
> 
> So are the Welsh not pommies?



It makes little sense on any level


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Actually can you clarify - does pommie mean English exclusively or all Britons?
> 
> Because when England played Wales recently in rugby, I think england won and you said "I can't believe Wales lost to the pommies"
> 
> So are the Welsh not pommies?


Had Wales had the kiss of death of a Gabi bet?


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> gabi you beauty!!!!!



Jesus, you're looking at losing within 3 days you fucking idiot


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Jesus, you're looking at losing within 3 days you fucking idiot



Quick, quick, how good is Clarke?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Jesus, you're looking at losing within 3 days you fucking idiot


Yeah, but as England fans we've learnt to take consolation where we can.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> It makes little sense on any level



A pom is an englishman. I don't see any Welsh out there today.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't forget, we got 7 wickets in a morning session before in this series, and whats the next session? Oh yeah, a morning one.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Quick, quick, how good is Clarke?



50.08


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> A pom is an englishman. I don't see any Welsh out there today.


What about when there are Welsh players for England? Are they honorary Poms?


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Half our team are Africans anyway aren't they?


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> What about when there are Welsh players for England? Are they honorary Poms?



Ask them  I'd duck just after you do.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> 50.08



Let's see if the gabi magic works

Here we go.........


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> Half our team are Africans anyway aren't they?



no lol


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

mattie said:


> Let's see if the gabi magic works
> 
> Here we go.........


Almost.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> Half our team are Africans anyway aren't they?



Well, your captain is. Your best player is. And your no.3 in waiting is. But other than that, no.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Well, your captain is. Your best player is. And your no.3 in waiting is. But other than that, no.



flintoff is african?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

Im hesitant, but we're starting to look coherent in bowling.

Now can we just bowl them leavers for another day, interspersed with wickets - so we can get into bat on Day 3, run up a score and then bowl the bastards out? Please!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> Half our team are Africans anyway aren't they?


Nope. KP's the only one who grew up there. Strauss and Prior were born there but grew up in England.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Almost.




Oooh!

I think gabi's getting tired.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> flintoff is african?



Heh  You think freddie's your best player? Check the stats fool.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Commentators going on about all the e-mails they've received imploring the players to pitch it up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

wicket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Nope. KP's the only one who grew up there. Strauss and Prior were born there but grew up in England.



I was talking about Trott, didn't know Prior was another saffa.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

And Hussey lbw b Broad.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh gabi, you star!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 7, 2009)

Flippin' 'eck!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA.

gabi's a jonah!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

well done gabi


----------



## Diamond (Aug 7, 2009)

That'll do nicely.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

They finally learn to pitch it up and they take wickets. Perhaps the lesson will sink in now.


----------



## mattie (Aug 7, 2009)

Off home now, safe in the knowledge gabi will jinx the crims.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Shocking footwork


----------



## Diamond (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi is clearly the missing man in the england bowling attack


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Shocking footwork


Yep. Still, at least he didn't lose his off-stump shouldering arms this time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Heh  You think freddie's your best player? Check the stats fool.



Freds done more than KP this series. highest score. More wickets.(obviously)


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

I take it all back gabi.  Please stay.

Flossie wants you to stay too gabi!


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Balbi said:


> gabi is clearly the missing man in the england bowling attack



I only quoted his test average


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

broad 2 wickets  i truly am shocked


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> I only quoted his test average


I'll do that to North then: 50.00.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi has some magic power than can even turn broad into a good bowler


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Heh  You think freddie's your best player? Check the stats fool.



You need to look beyond the headline stats. As with Hussey, average 53 but  a man in a two-year-long, I would say terminal, slump. 

Flintoff got away to a Broad-like start to his test career, averaging over 40 with the ball and under 20 with the bat after his first 15-20 tests. His stats since then make much better reading.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Heh  You think freddie's your best player? Check the stats fool.



WG Grace's stas are comparatively poor, but no-one would say he wasn't a legend of the game for match-winning performances (and sledging and cheating).. it's as much about enjoying the way someone plays


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

North: Avg - 50.00


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

also, no one can deny flintoffs influence on the team, KP to, but flintoff more so especially when bowling.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> You need to look beyond the headline stats. As with Hussey, average 53 but  a man in a two-year-long, I would say terminal, slump.
> 
> Flintoff got away to a Broad-like start to his test career, averaging over 40 with the ball and under 20 with the bat after his first 15-20 tests. His stats since then make much better reading.



Did you see the stat in the guardian this morning? England win more without Fred than with him.

44% win without fred
38% with fred


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Apparently the crowd (presumably along with every other person in the country watching on TV) have been shouting at England to pitch  it up as well.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Did you see the stat in the guardian this morning? England win more without Fred than with him.
> 
> 44% win without fred
> 38% with fred


Probably because most of the time he's played the past few years he's played half-fit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Did you see the stat in the guardian this morning? England win more without Fred than with him.
> 
> 44% win without fred
> 38% with fred



Not a big difference. Did you seem him take those 5 wickets at lords that helped us win the test to take us 1-0 up btw?


----------



## Santino (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone know the record for number of Test wickets in a day's play?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Did you see the stat in the guardian this morning? England win more without Fred than with him.
> 
> 44% win without fred
> 38% with fred


yes, I've seen that. He's missed nearly all England's tests against Bangladesh, though, which skews the stats somewhat. Again, you have to delve deeper to see the true value of stats.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Onions too wide of off to the left-hander.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> yes, I've seen that. He's missed nearly all England's tests against Bangladesh, though, which skews the stats somewhat. Again, you have to delve deeper to see the true value of stats.



true.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Santino said:


> Anyone know the record for number of Test wickets in a day's play?


27.

http://stats.cricinfo.com/ci/content/records/283080.html


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Without wishing to jinx him, Broad's looking pretty decent atm.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 27.
> 
> http://stats.cricinfo.com/ci/content/records/283080.html



was that england or austrailia who got that 'many'?


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Did you see the stat in the guardian this morning? England win more without Fred than with him.
> 
> 44% win without fred
> 38% with fred



Lies, damned lies and...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> was that england or austrailia who got that 'many'?


Most got by Aussies probably.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> yes, I've seen that. He's missed nearly all England's tests against Bangladesh, though, which skews the stats somewhat. Again, you have to delve deeper to see the true value of stats.



Sometimes stats don't lie. His personal stats are ordinary by any standard. 30 odd with the bat and 40 odd with the ball. I think scott styris can probably beat that 

He's got a hold over the english public though, which is fair enough. I think its the boozing that people relate to. hell even i can relate to that. btw, one day I'll share with you all my role in the fredalo incident. ahhh.. st lucia... good memories.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Full and straight FFS.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> was that england or austrailia who got that 'many'?



Well it there must have been at least 11 wickets from both of the teams (assuming no declarations).


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Most got by Aussies probably.



Ohh err, i misread what the stats were of. Heh.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Sometimes stats don't lie. His personal stats are ordinary by any standard. 30 odd with the bat and 40 odd with the ball. I think scott styris can probably beat that
> 
> He's got a hold over the english public though, which is fair enough. I think its the boozing that people relate to. hell even i can relate to that. btw, one day I'll share with you all my role in the fredalo incident. ahhh.. st lucia... good memories.


He averages about 32 with bat and ball.

He got off to a slow start to his career and he has struggled badly in Asia. This match isn't in Asia, and he is, when fit, a better bowler now than he was when he started. 

Plus, his stats include match-turning performances. That's important – Bell averages 40 with the bat but has not put in a single match-turning performance ever.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He averages about 32 with bat and ball.
> 
> He got off to a slow start to his career and he has struggled badly in Asia. This match isn't in Asia, and he is, when fit, a better bowler now than he was when he started.
> 
> Plus, his stats include match-turning performances. That's important – Bell averages 40 with the bat but has not put in a single match-turning performance ever.



Good points. cricket stats do lie and are misleading.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> A pom is an englishman. I don't see any Welsh out there today.



So why do the Welsh and Scottish not qualify


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He averages about 32 with bat and ball.
> 
> He got off to a slow start to his career and he has struggled badly in Asia. This match isn't in Asia, and he is, when fit, a better bowler now than he was when he started.
> 
> Plus, his stats include match-turning performances. That's important – Bell averages 40 with the bat but has not put in a single match-turning performance ever.



Do you think he's the best player in the team?


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> So why do the Welsh and Scottish not qualify



Because they're not english


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do you think he's the best player in the team?



Best bowler, definitely, and when in form with the bat he can turn a game around aswell.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Good points. cricket stats do lie and are misleading.


They don't exactly lie – at the end of a long career (50+ matches) played all over the world, you can take stock of the stats. Averaging 32 with bat and ball isn't awful and isn't brilliant. He should average lower than that with the ball, but for various reasons doesn't, including being misused by England captains and bowling far too long spells.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Because they're not english



So when British people move over to Aus or NZ you only call them poms if they're English?

I mean etymologically speaking, if we're assuming that it does mean 'Prisoners of Her Majesty', then the Welsh and Scottish could be argued to be just as much so, being (currently) part of one soverign state...

I'd always assumed it meant anyone British, rather than the English exclusively.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do you think he's the best player in the team?


He is England's best bowler and on the rationale that a team's best bowler is by far the most important member of that team, yes he's the best player.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> They don't exactly lie – at the end of a long career (50+ matches) played all over the world, you can take stock of the stats. Averaging 32 with bat and ball isn't awful and isn't brilliant. He should average lower than that with the ball, but for various reasons doesn't, including being misused by England captains and bowling far too long spells.


Yep. His test bowling average is actually better than Garry Sobers. Just that Sobers was so much better with the bat.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Strauss is even better than KP atm.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 7, 2009)

It's pommy baaaaastards and bloody kiwi's *mutter*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> It's pommy baaaaastards and bloody kiwi's *mutter*



Yeah. We get it.


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> So when British people move over to Aus or NZ you only call them poms if they're English?
> 
> I mean etymologically speaking, if we're assuming that it does mean 'Prisoners of Her Majesty', then the Welsh and Scottish could be argued to be just as much so, being (currently) part of one soverign state...
> 
> I'd always assumed it meant anyone British, rather than the English exclusively.



I've no idea of the origin of the word, but it most definitely doesn't include the welsh or the scots. Not where I was brought up anyway. It's not derogatory in all contexts either. Only when suffixed by 'bastards'.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yep. His test bowling average is actually better than Garry Sobers. Just that Sobers was so much better with the bat.




Sobers was a _batting_ allrounder. Very rare breed that. Kallis is the only other one that immediately springs to mind.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> It's pommy baaaaastards and bloody kiwi's *mutter*


Yes. We love you convicts too.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Let's hope we can get to the 18 wickets in the day needed to get into the records page on Cricinfo.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

At his peak 2003-2005 Fred over 30 tests to the end of the Ashes averaged 43.43 with the bat and 27.86 with the ball.. 2000 runs in 30 tests and 110 wickets.. not the greatest, but that, and the way he played and that it culminated in the Ashes is why he'll go down as a great of this era.. plus you need to listen to what the opposition say.

It was like when Bicknell took wickets for Surrey.. because Waqar was at the other end..


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Sobers was a _batting_ allrounder. Very rare breed that. Kallis is the only other one that immediately springs to mind.



Kallis is a great.. he just seems to have had a career by numbers though. Are there _any _highlights?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

The Ashington Express is puffing into action.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Kallis is a great.. he just seems to have had a career by numbers though. Are there _any _highlights?


He is a singularly dull batsman to watch and a surprisingly effective bowler given how ordinary he looks, but he has made a ton of runs for SA and he chips in as, effectively, half a bowler (half in terms of the number of overs bowled, not quality – he has a better bowling average than Flintoff!). When they had him and Pollock in the team, they had basically three high-quality players in two.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He is a singularly dull batsman to watch and a surprisingly effective bowler given how ordinary he looks, but he has made a ton of runs for SA and he chips in as, effectively, half a bowler (half in terms of the number of overs bowled, not quality – he has a better bowling average than Flintoff!). When they had him and Pollock in the team, they had basically three high-quality players in two.


And still they never won the World Cup.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Take a wicket. Take a wicket.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

This bowling's still on the short side at times.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And still they never won the World Cup.


Like England, who've played in all of them. The criticism of Kallis, of course, is that he sometimes appears to play for his average rather than the team, something that most emphatically could never be said of Flintoff.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Like England, who've played in all of them. The criticism of Kallis, of course, is that he sometimes appears to play for his average rather than the team, something that most emphatically could never be said of Flintoff.


England have the excuse of being shit though.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> England have the excuse of being shit though.


It's ironic, really. The only country with a fully professional first class set-up should be world-beaters, really.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Jimmeh bowling now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Not been a good day really, but atleast we have had a spell of wickets. Need another, now, though.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Jimmeh bowling now.



Not well by the sounds of it.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> Not well by the sounds of it.


No. Decidedly not. Not really up to speed either.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Not been a good day really, but atleast we have had a spell of wickets. Need another, now, though.



If we get them down to the tail, we stand a chance of finishing them with a beatable lead in the morning.

If we leave any batsmen in, they'll shell up.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Bowl them out for 300. Score 400 second innings. Bowl them out for 150. 

It's a good plan with only one or two flaws.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Bowl them out for 300. Score 400 second innings. Bowl them out for 150.
> 
> It's a good plan with only one or two flaws.



Flawless imo.

Oh wait, we have bell,nevermind.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

wtf are the umpires doing


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Bowl them out for 300. Score 400 second innings. Bowl them out for 150.
> 
> It's a good plan with only one or two flaws.



Wait...

Eng 1st inns:   102
Aus 1st inns:   300  (Aus lead by 198)
Eng 2nd inns:  400 (Eng lead by 202)
Aus 2nd Inns:  150 (Aus lose by 52 runs)

Why 52?  Your numbers confuse me.   


I'm optimistically going for:

Eng 1st inns:   102
Aus 1st inns:   311  (Aus lead by 209)
Eng 2nd inns:  537 (Eng lead by 328)
Aus 2nd Inns:  321 (Aus lose by 7 runs)



And why the fuck not.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> wtf are the umpires doing


Ticking off Strauss for the use of subs.

FFS, Harmison, full and straight.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

ouchy ouchy ouchy


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Nasty blow on the head for Clarke there.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah!  Dropped one of the fuckers!


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

I do hope he's okay though....


----------



## Balbi (Aug 7, 2009)

Do it again


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Do it again


Absolutely.

Not joking. 

Although a yorker would be a good double bluff.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Time for a slower ball yorker surely.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

oh ffs


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 7, 2009)

Can't get them straight.


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

Bastards!

That was so CLEARLY out!

On the radio.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

And the Aussies get a dodgy decision in their favour.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

He's taken his glove off to feel the spot ffs


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

If he takes the glove off, there'll be a very clear mark to show where it struck him.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 7, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If he takes the glove off, there'll be a very clear mark to show where it struck him.



Who is that mulleted twat and where is Rudi?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice job for the 12th man that - helping Harmison change the insole in his boot and take the used one back.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

196-4 at stumps. England bowling mostly much too short.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

Ah well. Gonna be a tense day tmrw, and newcastles season starts to, shite.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like I won't miss too much by being out tomorrow.


----------



## strung out (Aug 7, 2009)

all the people who were calling for harmison's recall, i hope you realise why people who had a clue were saying 'please god, no'


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2009)

strung_out said:


> all the people who were calling for harmison's recall, i hope you realise why people who had a clue were saying 'please god, no'



Yeah, Harmison's the fucking problem.


----------



## strung out (Aug 7, 2009)

i didn't say he was the only problem


----------



## gabi (Aug 7, 2009)

Corax said:


> Bastards!
> 
> That was so CLEARLY out!
> 
> On the radio.



Well. I was out playin cricket meself. Didn't see it, nor hear it. But hey.... 

It all evens out right?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

strung_out said:


> all the people who were calling for harmison's recall, i hope you realise why people who had a clue were saying 'please god, no'



Got the break through wicket though didn't he? which no one else would've


----------



## strung out (Aug 7, 2009)

the rest was utter turd though


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 7, 2009)

strung_out said:


> the rest was utter turd though



Would've been even worse if he wasn't there though, tbf.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 8, 2009)

he is consistently inconsistent is Harmy.We love the byes


----------



## JimW (Aug 8, 2009)

Still, nothing like a day of cricket like yesterday to have all your old Aussie mates get in touch.  England batting collapses - bringing the world together.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

England continuing where they left off here.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Pitch it up. For the love of god pitch it up.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up! Pitch it up!


----------



## JimW (Aug 8, 2009)

What are you saying here Nemo? Can't quite get your drift.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 8, 2009)

Broad gave it to Bopara thereGood to see a bit of unity


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Bring back Fred Trueman.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 8, 2009)

Not come across an England team playing this badly for... oooh... _months_.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

you baaaaaaaaastards are playing like shit!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

When the sun shines, Headingley is a good place to bat. This could be a loooooooooong day for England in the field.

Still, it should ensure the game goes into the third day.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Onions! What a relief.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Took ya's long enuff!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Took ya's long enuff!


They finally took the advice I gave in post 5259.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

What's Clarke got to do to get a century?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> What's Clarke got to do to get a century?


Bat in the second innings?


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Bat in the second innings?



You think they'll need him to?


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> What's Clarke got to do to get a century?



Run between the wickets approx. 100 times.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

I can't stand Brad Haddin.  Second class player in a first class team.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I can't stand Brad Haddin.  Second class player in a first class team.


Average 41. Decent for a specialist bat, very good for a wickie.


----------



## gabi (Aug 8, 2009)

Morning all. Haddin's gonna get a century here. Maybe a double


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Average 41. Decent for a specialist bat, very good for a wickie.



It's his smug face I despise


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> It's his smug face I despise



The exact same rationale I applied to Matthew Hayden.  Well, that and the fact he is a cock.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> The exact same rationale I applied to Matthew Hayden.  Well, that and the fact he is a cock.



Yeah but apparantly his Mrs is quite a spunk.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Depressing to say this after just four sessions, but there can be only one result now, and an innings defeat looms large.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd be happy just to make them bat again.

All out for 102 does not deserve anything else but a resounding defeat.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

The aussies are gonna rip youse apart in your 2nd innings.


----------



## gabi (Aug 8, 2009)

Watching this on aussie tv. The lunch break gloating is nauseating.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Who's doing the commentary?


----------



## gabi (Aug 8, 2009)

Stuart Mcgill, damien martyn and greg matthews


----------



## gabi (Aug 8, 2009)

Damien martyn has the *most* psycho eyes


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Fuck!  McGill's an arse, Mathhews a stoned dickhead, but Martyn's ok.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 8, 2009)

gabi said:


> Damien martyn has the *most* psycho eyes



He looks like he's killed many a man and quietly disposed the bodies in the outback.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

The offensively bad performance is about to start up again.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Great, bowling will be started by half-track Harmy. Just what we needed.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

It's a mental problem with England. Why is this? Why are there so many players like Harmison and Bell who have all the talent and skill yet cannot do it when the pressure's on? It seems to me that there's a systemic problem.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's a mental problem with England. Why is this? Why are there so many players like Harmison and Bell who have all the talent and skill yet cannot do it when the pressure's on? It seems to me that there's a systemic problem.


It's even weirder with Harmison because he used to be able to do it. Bell has always been flaky, but time was when Harmison was a valuable performer.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's a mental problem with England. Why is this? Why are there so many players like Harmison and Bell who have all the talent and skill yet cannot do it when the pressure's on? It seems to me that there's a systemic problem.



There's a school of thought that suggests mollycoddling players up through the ranks is ultimately quite harmful as they may not actually have to perform, simply show flashes of potential.  Essentially, they never have to live off their wits.

C.f. McGrath living in a caravan in his early career.


----------



## gabi (Aug 8, 2009)

The odds on a draw have dropped from 20/1 to 12/1 from yesterday. I still maintain hope... You never know.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

gabi said:


> The odds on a draw have dropped from 20/1 to 12/1 from yesterday. I still maintain hope... You never know.


The forecast must have been revised downwards then.

Out of interest, what's your hit rate on bets? Because as I recall, you bet on England to win the last match and the Aussies at Lord's.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

New ball taken straight away and wasted on Harmison.


----------



## gabi (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> The forecast must have been revised downwards then.
> 
> Out of interest, what's your hit rate on bets? Because as I recall, you bet on England to win the last match and the Aussies at Lord's.



I always hedge. I'm slightly up overall... I bet way too much, trying to nip that one in the bud 

I only put small bets on actual results - most are on number of runs per batsman.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Haddin ya goose!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, so maybe pitching is up and giving the new ball to Onions/Anderson weren't the only way. 

Nicely done by Harmison. I eat my words.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Haddin ya goose!



You sound just like an episode of neighbours to me.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> There's a school of thought that suggests mollycoddling players up through the ranks is ultimately quite harmful as they may not actually have to perform, simply show flashes of potential.  Essentially, they never have to live off their wits.
> 
> C.f. McGrath living in a caravan in his early career.


I remember Daley Thompson saying something similar about Dean Macey. Macey had just taken a medal at the world championships and the presenter was effusing about him and saying how the lottery fund should give him whatever he wanted. Daley basically said that he should not be getting whatever he wanted until he had achieved everything he could – basically, treat him like he's already a success and you can't expect any more from him.


----------



## gabi (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Okay, so maybe pitching is up and giving the new ball to Onions/Anderson weren't the only way.
> 
> Nicely done by Harmison. I eat my words.



He's a good bowler. By far your scariest. The others are somewhat toothless.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Mitchell Johnson to pound the new ball to all corners?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

gabi said:


> He's a good bowler. By far your scariest. The others are somewhat toothless.


He's a 99.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> You sound just like an episode of neighbours to me.



That was meant reverentially, by the way.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

I predict Australia to collapse before tea.  England must capitalise on Haddin's wicket.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I predict Australia to collapse before tea.  England must capitalise on Haddin's wicket.


And then they need to bat until tea on Monday.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

It's not lost yet.  It can still be a competition.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> It's not lost yet.  It can still be a competition.


If it gets close it'll be a competition in who can throw it away most comprehensively.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I remember Daley Thompson saying something similar about Dean Macey. Macey had just taken a medal at the world championships and the presenter was effusing about him and saying how the lottery fund should give him whatever he wanted. Daley basically said that he should not be getting whatever he wanted until he had achieved everything he could – basically, treat him like he's already a success and you can't expect any more from him.



It's a fine line, as it's essential to support and nurture but I feel we sometimes hand-hold too much, and not make sportspeople figure their own way.

I recall Nass reacting furiously after an interview Harmison gave after a poor Test, where Harmison essentially said he'd go away and work on whatever the coaching team told him to.  Nass - quite rightly - said he should bloody well know what he needs to do and take responsibility for it himself.  Mind you, that would have ben in a Duncan Fletcher team, where it seems to me that there's not a huge amount of autonomy.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Give over man!  It needs to be exicitng.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Commentators are already latching onto Headingley 1981.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Freddie's injured, I thought that may have shut them up about it.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Give over man!  It needs to be exicitng.





Nemo said:


> Commentators are already latching onto Headingley 1981.



Would be exciting if it turns out like this. Do Aussies still talk about 1981?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> Freddie's injured, I thought that may have shut them up about it.


There are other players in the team (although on current performances you wouldn't notice them).


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Do we what!  We were robbed!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Do we what!  We were careless and complacent!



Fixed.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Well that's not cricket is it.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> There are other players in the team (although on current performances you wouldn't notice them).



And how many mentioned in the same breath as Botham?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> And how many mentioned in the same breath as Botham?


There were other players then too. Notably Willis.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> There were other players then too. Notably Willis.



But mainly Botham.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Freddie is the only one who could do a Botham.  Peterson's too arrogant, spolit, and childish to make such a stand.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Ok, I've worked it out. England need to lose their first five wickets fairly cheaply. Broad comes in and plays the Botham role with Graham Onions starring as Graham Dilley. Then Harmison steams in for eight wickets to finish things off Bob Willis-style.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Job's a good 'un.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Ok, I've worked it out. England need to lose their first five wickets fairly cheaply. Broad comes in and plays the Botham role with Graham Onions starring as Graham Dilley. Then Harmison steams in for eight wickets to finish things off Bob Willis-style.


As the inexplicably Russian meerkat would say: simples.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like Harmison's got his finger out.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> Sounds like Harmison's got his finger out.


About time if you ask me.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

The guy's battling confidence, knowing he will be a scapegoat if it all goes tits up.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm glad the days of Gooch and everybody go running, meant players like Gower were seen as troublesome and it continued pretty much until Nasser took over and accomodated players like Caddick and Tuffers.. and funnily enough we started to win a bit more consistently.

A bowler who isn't flakey isn't a bowler and all our attack in 2005 have been flakey at some stage.. fred, harmy, hoggard, jones, giles and his piece in the guardian after the lords test in 2005.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I'm glad the days of Gooch and everybody go running, meant players like Gower were seen as troublesome and it continued pretty much until Nasser took over and accomodated players like Caddick and Tuffers.. and funnily enough we started to win a bit more consistently.


A selector, I don't remember which one, is famously known to have said of Thorpe, 'But what does he bring to the table other than runs?' 

There seems to be some idiocy about 'being a good egg' that's still around and why Broad keeps being picked. Fuck being a good egg, give me runs and wickets, please.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

it's like the issue with Jack Russell and his hat.. and not making runs although he made centuries, averaged 30+?..

I sat at square leg watching pretty much him one afternoon, standing up to medium pacers, talking the batsmens ears off, and whipping bails off on leg side takes.. genius.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Totally agree about Jack Russell. Ave 27 in fact. But certainly no mug with the bat, the greatest wicketkeeper of his generation and as you say absolutely brilliant standing up. Alec Stewart was very good to the quicks but much less good standing up. And Stewart's batting suffered from his keeping. If you look at his stats, he averaged 47 in 50-odd tests not keeping, 35 in 70-odd tests keeping. I never agreed with that policy.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Johnson very obligingly picks out the fielder on the mid-wicket boundary.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Broad in the wickets.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

And another. Siddle gets a golden duck.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

and another.. siddle b Broad


----------



## JimW (Aug 8, 2009)

Keep the lead to a manageable 300 or so


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Presumably Broad has now forgiven Bopara his earlier transgression.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

JimW said:


> Keep the lead to a manageable 300 or so


We beat Pakistan three years ago when they had a lead larger than that.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

400 up now, which is a score more suited to the pitch than England managed. And North goes to 100 with a six.


----------



## JimW (Aug 8, 2009)

Right North, you've got a fine century so you can get yourself out now


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

They get a couple of wickets but still look like a crap team.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Dear God.  Is the pitch so placid that their number 9 can smack a medium-quick for consecutive sixes?


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

even worse mattie, its the number 10.. he'll have Matt Priors wife on his lap next..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Full, fast and straight. That's how you deal with the likes of Stuart Clark.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

I find a crap attack frustrating and disappointing.  They seem to have no heart.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Five for Broad. Clark drags on.  Whatever may be said about Broad, credit to him for persevering.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

So that's Broad's place in the team safe then.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Five for Broad. Clark drags on.  Whatever may be said about Broad, credit to him for persevering.


Good attitude blah blah blah

pah


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Good attitude blah blah blah
> 
> pah


Well he is the only England bowler who actually seems to have been trying to get wickets over the past hour or so.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

tuffers talking abou boycott just about to receive his hall of fame cap 'there's just a chance he moght not be able to get it on his head'  very catty..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Well he is the only England bowler who actually seems to have been trying to get wickets over the past hour or so.


His bowling was shit this morning when it counted much more. Credit for persevering, yes, but England's resources are thin indeed if he's one of the top three bowlers.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Broad will do a Botham.  

Long blond locks.  Erm, that's about it.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> tuffers talking abou boycott just about to receive his hall of fame cap 'there's just a chance he moght not be able to get it on his head'  very catty..


How did himself take that?


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> How did himself take that?




boycs is waiting by the pavilion to go out at tea, which is what the cheering and laughing was a few mins ago.. he won't have heard.. but he takes a ribbing nowadays so i imagine he'll call him a cheeky so and so..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> boycs is waiting by the pavilion to go out at tea, which is what the cheering and laughing was a few mins ago.. he won't have heard.. but he takes a ribbing nowadays so i imagine he'll call him a cheeky so and so..


He'll be fine with it. It's a different sort of comment from the Hayden one.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

I reckon he may even take pride in it.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Six for Broad. All out 445 which is a decent total. Well played from North.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, we can't bat as badly as we did yesterday.  Can we?


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Right.  Next fow?  I say 1/3


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Right 10 wickets down, 10 to go. Half-way there, lads!


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

Didn't Anthony Clare saying after interviewing him for _In the Psychiatrists Chair_ 'I always believed no man is an island until i met Geoff Boycott'?


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

probably just as well boycs isn't in the box as aggers is interviewing General Sir Richard Dannatt


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> Well, we can't bat as badly as we did yesterday.  Can we?


With England all things are possible.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> With England all things are possible.



Except consistency, which should mean we knock up 500.

Which still won't be enough.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyway, if England don't make a better fist of it here, all in favour of taking Bell, Bopara, and Harmison out back and shooting them _pour encourager les autres_.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 8, 2009)

343 lead...only positive is there's plenty of time to bat.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm confident that we'll do pretty well in the second innings and will still be batting come Monday lunchtime.














How's that for a jinx.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, Bopara has to go.

eta: oops, two posts in the way of the one I was replying to.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> Except consistency, which should mean we knock up 500.
> 
> Which still won't be enough.


Basically, England need to bat until tea on Monday and hope they make a better fist of bowling at the buggers. Ain't going to happen, but that's what they need.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Bowling looking ominously good.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Bowling looking ominously good.


Pitching it up?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Pitching it up?


Definitely. Really showing England up. Mostly a good line too.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

England really need at Atherton-at-Joburg performance here.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

It's a false dawn.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> England really need at Atherton-at-Joburg performance here.


Don't forget Russell. Batted all day for 50-odd iirc. Only Collingwood has that kind of application, though.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Scary-looking card when you see the names Bopara and Bell as the next batsmen.


----------



## gabi (Aug 8, 2009)

Clark - averaging 22 - and has been struggling to get in the side. Now thats scary.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

gabi said:


> Clark - averaging 22 - and has been struggling to get in the side. Now thats scary.


How could he get into the side when they have the wonder that is Mitchell Johnson?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

According to Cricinfo John Crawley is retiring. A real departure of the old guard: Caddick, Butcher, and now Crawley. Gough and Cork as well to complete the set?


----------



## Diamond (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a strange, and no doubt utterly misplaced, faith in Bopara to come good when the pressure's really on.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Diamond said:


> I have a strange, and no doubt utterly misplaced, faith in Bopara to come good when the pressure's really on.


Well it could happen in theory...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

gabi said:


> Clark - averaging 22 - and has been struggling to get in the side. Now thats scary.


Not scary, a huge misjudgement by Australia, as he is now showing. And as, if I may say so, I've been saying all series.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Is it just me or does Johnson run in a bit lopsided?


----------



## gabi (Aug 8, 2009)

His action's not as perfect as I'd heard. That's for sure. Wonder why he did so well in SA? He looks ordinary as fuck from what i've seen.

Update: Odds on a draw down to 8/1


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

He is ordinary as fuck.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

gabi said:


> His action's not as perfect as I'd heard. That's for sure. Wonder why he did so well in SA? He looks ordinary as fuck from what i've seen.


You can kind of see how he could be if he gets it all right. The delivery that had Bell plumb lb but wasn't given is a good example. Tremendous delivery. In amongst the dross, he produces wicket-taking deliveries.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

gabi said:


> Update: Odds on a draw down to 8/1



Lot's of wishful thinkers have been betting on that evidently.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

The Aussies could have an interesting selection dilemma at the Oval if Lee is fit, as they'll need to find two bowlers to drop to accommodate him and Hauritz (assuming they want to play Lee).


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Strauss gone now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Bopara.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 8, 2009)

How are the odds looking on that draw now then?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> How are the odds looking on that draw now then?


Probably gone to about 30-1.


----------



## slaar (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Bopara.



Dropped, and from a great height.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

I was just about to say that at least we could see who could stand up to a bit of pressure, make a few runs and generally carry the fight.  Some positives to take into the last Text.

We can now see.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 8, 2009)

I would pay good money to have Ravi chopped into small pieces and forced down the selectors throats.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 8, 2009)

He was unlucky though.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I would pay good money to have Ravi chopped into small pieces and forced down the selectors throats.



Ravioli. 



Diamond said:


> He was unlucky though.



What about the last n times he's been out cheaply though? Especially the first innings in this match.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 8, 2009)

Very good 

Better than Ravi


----------



## Diamond (Aug 8, 2009)

Fair enough. If you perform badly and get out cheaply then the times when you're wrongly given out will make people less sympathetic.

Doesn't change the fact that it was the wrong decision though.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Fair enough. If you perform badly and get out cheaply then the times when you're wrongly given out will make people less sympathetic.
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that it was the wrong decision though.


It was probably the wrong decision, yes. But the fact remains that atm England deserve every dodgy decision they get.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a very English attitude.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Bell, you shitehawk!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone got a wicker man going spare?


----------



## Discordia (Aug 8, 2009)

People who call Johnson ordinary are dimwits. He broke Graeme Smith's finger _twice_, aside from generally causing havok with our batsmen (who are far better than yours, obviously). He was just bowling (very) badly for a few Tests, it happens.

Anyway, good to see the Sherminator continuing his excellence.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for putting us all straight.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> Thanks for putting us all straight.



I was talking to about 2 people. Which doesn't include you, so far as I know.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

PMs are your answer.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Colly gone now.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, everyone should use PMs when you want to reply to something someone posts on a forum.

Maybe I did mean to include you.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Doesn't look like I'll be missing too much through not being around tomorrow.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Yes, everyone should use PMs when you want to reply to something someone posts on a forum.
> 
> Maybe I did mean to include you.



The 'quote' function is oh-so-hard to use.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Colly gone now.



An innings defeat it is then


----------



## baldrick (Aug 8, 2009)

an innings defeat beckons


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Three days of rain needed now.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

baldrick said:


> an innings defeat beckons



Pained minds think alike.


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 8, 2009)

I think we might lose this one.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> The 'quote' function is oh-so-hard to use.



So I could quote each person who said Johnson is ordinary (oh, he just nailed another batsmen, doh), or I could just say "people who say Johnson is ordinary". What a silly objection.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 8, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> I think we might lose this one.



Really? No shit!


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Discordia said:


> So I could quote each person who said Johnson is ordinary (oh, he just nailed another batsmen, doh), or I could just say "people who say Johnson is ordinary". What a silly objection.



Yes, you could.  Or you could not whinge about who replies.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 8, 2009)

i'm off to the pub now, i can't take any more.

hopefully there's only 15 minutes or so of this nightmare to go.

more horror in the morning, no doubt.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh stop flirting mattie and discordia.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Oh stop flirting mattie and discordia.



Sorry if I'm stepping on your toes.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> Sorry if I'm stepping on your toes.



No you're not sorry


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Cook goes now.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> Yes, you could.  Or you could not whinge about who replies.



I didn't whinge about you responding. I called your response stupid. Do you even understand the difference?

Oh, the ordinary one got another.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh this is absolutely fucking abysmal, fuck sake.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I didn't whinge about you responding. I called your response stupid. Do you even understand the difference?
> 
> Oh, the ordinary one got another.



Yor reply:
"I was talking to about 2 people. Which doesn't include you, so far as I know. "

You little fibber!


----------



## slaar (Aug 8, 2009)

My Gran's going all the way from Cumbria to Leeds tomorrow for the day's cricket.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 8, 2009)

Seriously, fuck off you two.  You're arguing about who replied to what and quote functions ffs.  Take it to PMs please.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

slaar said:


> My Gran's going all the way from Cumbria to Leeds tomorrow for the day's cricket.



It's harsh, seeing as all the others have pretty much gone the distance (not always for cricketing reasons, of course).


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

slaar said:


> My Gran's going all the way from Cumbria to Leeds tomorrow for the day's cricket.


I wouldn't bother if I were her.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Seriously, fuck off you two.  You're arguing about who replied to what and quote functions ffs.  Take it to PMs please.



Yessah.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 8, 2009)

Bloody hell!  1 half of football and youse poms are on the ropes.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> Yor reply:
> "I was talking to about 2 people. Which doesn't include you, so far as I know. "
> 
> You little fibber!



You thanked me for setting you right. I was not talking to you. This is called a "correction", not a "whinge".

I suppose you really don't understand the difference. Oh well.

ETA: Anyway I'll spare others talking to someone as dim as you!


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Discordia said:


> You thanked me for setting you right. I was not talking to you. This is called a "correction", not a "whinge".
> 
> I suppose you really don't understand the difference. Oh well.





I thanked you for putting us all right, but whatever

Agree with smoky, this is pointless.  Feel free for last word - smoky, no more from me, we've enough strife with the cricket.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

Last scheduled over now but the extra half-hour could be requested.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Last scheduled over now but the extra half-hour could be requested.



I'd not be surprised if it's given, there's a definite chance of a result.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 8, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Last scheduled over now but the extra half-hour could be requested.



Personally I hope the aussies take it and get it over with.  This is painful to watch and we need to be put out of our misery.  I can't face another day of this tbh.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought, before all this began, we'd be right in there with Jimmy swinging it and Harmy bouncing it.

Didn't quite pan out that way.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 8, 2009)

And a drop in the slips there.  82-5 at stumps. Fucking awful.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 8, 2009)

Good thing is we have plenty of time to bat...oh wait,nevermind.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

There is absolutely nothing to take from this.  

Getting a score second innings would at least have given some confidence, vital in a game such as cricket, as it is only Broad emerges with anything like credit.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 8, 2009)

Bopara went for a golden duck?? fuck him, he needs to be sealed in concrete and dumped in the north sea, the useless fuck


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> There is absolutely nothing to take from this.
> 
> Getting a score second innings would at least have given some confidence, vital in a game such as cricket, *as it is only Broad emerges with anything like credit.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> never thought i would see the day...


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Bopara went for a golden duck?? fuck him, he needs to be sealed in concrete and dumped in the north sea, the useless fuck



We just don't have a middle order.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Bopara went for a golden duck?? fuck him, he needs to be sealed in concrete and dumped in the north sea, the useless fuck


He got a rotten decision – inside edge but given lbw. 

Fuck you btw. Shitty comments like that are no good.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 8, 2009)

England have the longest tail in test cricket.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 8, 2009)

However it tends to be located between our legs.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> England have the longest tail in test cricket.



To be fair, Swann and Broad bat well for bowlers (I'm counting Broad as such here), Anderson can hold an end up.

It's the specialist batsmen we lack, and lack badly.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> We just don't have a middle order.



I know, I couldn't believe it! I went for a little kip as Strauss came on, I was only half dozing, woke up to the sound a wicket, looked at the score and saw there had actually been 4 wickets! 

I'm pretty much a part time cricket fan, same with most sports really, I sort of skim along the surface and don't get all that wound up or overly passionate but this has really pissed me off today


----------



## Discordia (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He got a rotten decision – inside edge but given lbw.
> 
> Fuck you btw. Shitty comments like that are no good.



Missing an inside edge that occurred probably 5ms or so before thumping into the pad makes a "rotten decision"? Can we leave such terms for the actual shockers please? That was a routine "wrong but understandable" that every player gets quite a few of.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He got a rotten decision – inside edge but given lbw.
> 
> Fuck you btw. Shitty comments like that are no good.



Ah fuck you too, he's shit and you know it.


----------



## gabi (Aug 8, 2009)

gabi said:


> Wonder why he did so well in SA? He looks ordinary as fuck from what i've seen.



See what I did there?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Ah fuck you too, he's shit and you know it.


Comments like yours just make me think you don't understand the game at all. Berate him for his poor shot in the first innings, fine, but to lay into him after getting a bad decision first ball is just ignorant. You are not someone who knows much about cricket.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 8, 2009)

oooooh! bitchy.


----------



## gabi (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Comments like yours just make me think you don't understand the game at all. Berate him for his poor shot in the first innings, fine, but to lay into him after getting a bad decision first ball is just ignorant. You are not someone who knows much about cricket.



He seems to have been exposed as a fraud it would be fair to say. It's one thing scoring hundreds against a demoralised windies side and another to compete against the aussies. He's just not that good. Not good enough for first drop anyway.

There's basic technical problems in his game. From memory even against the windies he was dropped a coupla times on his way to his centuries.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

Bopara can play all the shots, who as a strokemaker is liable to get out and look poor doing so, think Gower. He's not looking like his playing well at the moment, whether it's true he's too loose to be no 3, I don't know, but Punter also plays shots wide from his pads, 'lunges' hard early in an innings etc. (not that i'm comparing the two for talent just yet..).

Problem with changing players is, as happened before, no-one is confident of their place in the side, they have to have a run or you end up ruining your best batsmen, think Ramprakash.

That said I would start by saying thank you to Collingwood, Harmison and Swann at the end of this series and bed in players now for the next Ashes.. so KP for Colly, Rashid for Swann and and.. not sure about the other, god help us Saj Mahmood


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Gower's a good comparison. How many times did he get out wafting airily outside off? I don't know if Bopara's good enough. I'll wait until after the Oval to pass judgement. But the first-baller he got today tells us absolutely nothing about him.


----------



## gabi (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Gower's a good comparison. How many times did he get out wafting airily outside off? I don't know if Bopara's good enough. I'll wait until after the Oval to pass judgement. But the first-baller he got today tells us absolutely nothing about him.



Do u think he'll be in the side at the oval? Seriously?

I think you'll see Trott in there.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 8, 2009)

Balbi said:


> However it tends to be located between our legs.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do u think he'll be in the side at the oval? Seriously?
> 
> I think you'll see Trott in there.


If they want to play Trott, they have to drop Bell imo. 

After such an abject failure, I actually think they won't make any changes at all. They'll give the same team the chance to make amends.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

In 2005 we had 3 batters going for 2 places - kp, bell and thorpe and if thorpe hadn't retired, knowing he was ready, we'd have thought, it's ok to drop or if  they get injured as we know exactly who's going to come in. We can't say that now. Any change would be a gamble of sorts.

That said, from when he's in flow (not just against the windies) you can see he is a good bat, certainly one who's good to watch.

Oh and other batsmen getting out, looking loose.. KP


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Aug 8, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do u think he'll be in the side at the oval? Seriously?
> 
> I think you'll see Trott in there.


Rob Key for me.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Comments like yours just make me think you don't understand the game at all. Berate him for his poor shot in the first innings, fine, but to lay into him after getting a bad decision first ball is just ignorant. You are not someone who knows much about cricket.



I expect you know sooo much about it don't ya? 

I didn't even see it, I just went on someone else's description on here but he's been shite the whole series and that's why I berate him.  If it was a poor decision, fine, but you can't deny his poor showing throughtout.  It's no use moaning over umpire decisions either, we've had enough go our way this series, swings and roundabouts and all that.

I just took exception to your abuse that's all, especially when others were stating how shite he was not two pages ago and you didn't say a thing.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Smoky said:


> I expect you know sooo much about it don't ya?


More than you, probably yes, although I don't follow it quite as avidly as I once did. You may not have liked my abuse, but I didn't like your tone. Abuse stands.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Abuse stands.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> More than you, probably yes, although I don't follow it quite as avidly as I once did. You may not have liked my abuse, but I didn't like your tone. Abuse stands.



In all seriousness, do you not think Bopara has played badly?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

mattie said:


> In all seriousness, do you not think Bopara has played badly?


Yes I do. But what happened today isn't a part of it.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought the old comment is that if you are out first ball, you're not in long enough to tell if you're in good or bad form?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I thought the old comment is that if you are out first ball, you're not in long enough to tell if you're in good or bad form?


Yes. Far worse to scratch around for a few overs and get a horrible-looking half dozen. He was out first ball to a bad decision. You cannot judge anything from that.


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm afraid I'm judging it from his other contributions.

He just does not look a Test 3 at this point in time.

I'll edit this to add that I appreciate we ran into all sorts of bother chopping and changing after poor results, but I've seen little to suggest he should be at 3.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

i'd want to mix the openers up by putting the right handed Key in, drop Strauss to 3 so he's not rushed again like friday and drop Bell.. edit: you're right mattie, a 'safer' drop is Bell, Bopara needs faith I think


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't forget people, flintoff could be back for the final test, aint all over yet! The oval could be a classic if the england batsmen wake up for once.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

i think he's fucked TL - there's talk of another op already


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 8, 2009)

damn.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

If Flintoff's crocked, the dilemma isn't the batting, it's the bowling. Got to go with five bowlers as they have to win. What do you do with a problem like Harmison? Especially as the Oval is probably his most likely ground.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2009)

bring back darren pattinson and amjad khan?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 8, 2009)

Its really sad to see flintoff go out like this if it is the case, but he's given us some good memories.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 8, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Bopara went for a golden duck?? fuck him, he needs to be sealed in concrete and dumped in the north sea, the useless fuck



I think this quote should apply to Ian Bellend. Totally and utterly useless and spineless. I love how he grew some bum fluff to make him look more macho for the game. Just like his bum fluff, ian Bell just doesnt cut it.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well that session was the first I had watched live , lucky me !


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 8, 2009)

Christ I'm glad I've been ignoring this match all day. I see we've brought on Jimmy as night watchman, something which traditionally happens _before_ all your batsmen get out


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 8, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Ah fuck you too, he's shit and you know it.


Sorry. I was in a bad mood today. Sport is not something to get upset about. It is only sport.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 8, 2009)

Great to wake up on a crisp and sunny sunday to see our team in the box seatThe english one once again floundering in a sea of self pity and loathing lol lol.GLOAT GLOAT  GLOAT 

ETA might have to bring in a couple more Sth Africans ay boys,cant seem to find any englishmen to stand up


----------



## strung out (Aug 8, 2009)

1-0 (i'll enjoy it at least until lunch tomorrow!)


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 9, 2009)

I think at the end of it all this has been a rubbish performance, Aus have bowled really well as a unit, too many of our batsmen are beset by nerves and the plans we've laid have eiether been flawed (Harmy, bang it in) or not carried out very well, Jimmy bowling loads of inswingers as a stock delivery, not a surprise one for example. Then again, it's been coming - A side that could leave out Stu Clark for so long isn't a terrible side and in a 5 test series it's going to fluctuate back and forth and Aus have nearly got a win that clearly they deserve, if nothing else for the fact that they have had the stronger batsmen pretty much throughout the series.

We go into the oval knowing that a few of our batsmen are playing for their places and hoping that our bowlers get it right as they have done in some of the previous matches and that it will be poised at 1-1 in the final game. Can't get better than that for a final match. 

Of course I wanted a win, but to be honest, put this match out the window and we don't deserve to be 2-0 up, so lets call this match karma and go in all square. They've clicked, we've been terrible, next week, well, things can be different. 

We havn't lost it yet either. lol.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 9, 2009)

2-1 England, still looking good.

Sort of


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

Flashman said:


> 2-1 England, still looking good.
> 
> Sort of



you are the most optomistic person on the face of the planet
Or very drunk


----------



## JimW (Aug 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> you are the most optomistic person on the face of the planet
> Or very drunk



Should imagine you're feeling tense and anxious about today's play to come, liquidlunch.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

JimW said:


> Should imagine you're feeling tense and anxious about today's play to come, liquidlunch.



oh yes,oooohhh yeswoke up this morning knowing it was going to be a great day to be an AUSSIEThank ewe for considering my health btw


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm sure Andrew Symonds (born in Brum) could come in for England for the Oval test and help win back the Ashes. It could be his final fingers in the air thank-you to cricket Australia.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> you are the most optomistic person on the face of the planet
> Or very drunk



It was the latter


----------



## gabi (Aug 9, 2009)

The aussie commentators are currently greasing each other up while pontificating on what a 'genius' mitchell johnson is. It's gonna get hot n heavy in that studio soon. McGill slipping Hoggy a length. Mmmmmm.


----------



## gabi (Aug 9, 2009)

'He's still got those big balls' - Marto on Johnno


----------



## Flashman (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm pretending it's not happening until the Oval.

No no, nothing to see here.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2009)

Flashman said:


> I'm pretending it's not happening until the Oval.
> 
> No no, nothing to see here.



What?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

Flashman said:


> I'm pretending it's not happening until the Oval.
> 
> No no, nothing to see here.



 Same here, anytime the aussies are winning..._its not really happening_.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 9, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Same here, anytime the aussies are winning..._its not really happening_.



Aye


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2009)

The sport of cricket is the winner


----------



## Flashman (Aug 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What?



wut?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2009)

The sport and the country that created the sport are the winners?


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

Can Jimmy avoid a duck?  That would be a victory in itself.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

lmao, i was gonna say how long until we lost a wicket..nevermind


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes he can.  Jimmy wins.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

mattie said:


> Can Jimmy avoid a duck?  That would be a victory in itself.



he got a four then got out


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

Jimmy walks off  a winner.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

its like he's just in there to not get ducks anymore rather than try to bat,oh how i remember his glory batting days........


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

Flashman said:


> It was the latter



well you are usually very soundbut in saying that let me say this"there is no harm in havin a wee drink or two


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2009)

he's going for gower's record


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

night watchmen are pointless


----------



## Flashman (Aug 9, 2009)

mattie said:


> Jimmy walks off  a winner.



And that's all that really matters to be fair.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

Flashman said:


> And that's all that really matters to be fair.



Yup. Its more important than this result imo.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> well you are usually very soundbut in saying that let me say this"there is no harm in havin a wee drink or two



Had to leave half a pint in the pub I was so battered 

I'm getting old.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2009)

The cut of his jib remains acceptable


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2009)

odds of beating our first innings score?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

strung_out said:


> odds of beating our first innings score?



Now there's a tough bet.


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

Cricinfo, bless 'em:

"Johnson to Prior, 1 run, stroked elegantly off the back foot to extra cover - who misfields! Australia have lost the plot, the wheels are coming off here!"


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Now there's a tough bet.



good god  you blokes want a lol dont you


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> good god  you blokes want a lol dont you



ya point is?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2009)

Ha ha ha,  I love the gracious defeat we are seeing here


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

oooh, 100 up, we feel like winners now.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ya point is?



point being,have the day off,dont get hammered getting hammeredenjoy getting destroyed by a first class outfit instead of the mediocre ones who usually flog you


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Ha ha ha,  I love the gracious defeat we are seeing here



550/1 on betfair for england to win GLOAT GLOAT GLOAT


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

We just felt sorry for you aussies being 1-0 behind and felt we needed to give you this win, i reckon.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 9, 2009)

You're going down ya pommy baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaastardsm *rubs hands*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyone fancy an afternoon pint in the Shaftesbury Ave Walkabout later?


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

Langer's written a few home truths, in case anyone is unaware.

Eta: That appeared on cricinfo at the same time I noticed it.  Weird.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone fancy an afternoon pint in the Shaftesbury Ave Walkabout later?



I'll be running naked round my flat with an Aussie flag.  I'll meet ya after The Oval series victory match when we wipe the poms over the floor.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone fancy an afternoon pint in the Shaftesbury Ave Walkabout later?



Aussie piss in an Aussie boozer?

No ta.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 9, 2009)

Another nail in the coffin.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Aussie piss in an Aussie boozer?
> 
> No ta.



we would let you in old son,student of the game with a sense of humour and a liking of being imbibed


----------



## Flashman (Aug 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> student of the game with a sense of humour and a liking of being imbibed



That's my CV right there.





I need warm real ale though man!

Not tasteless fizzy shite!

I want to smell the ale out me arse the next day.



Sooooo, have you won this game yet? I've been watching Girls Aloud see.


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2009)

broad easily england's MotM here


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2009)

50 for broad


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

Flashman said:


> That's my CV right there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno as my 3 lovely daughters have commandeered every electronic media outlet in my fucking house for chit chat to their bessy'sHave just physically removed youngest from my pc to send this


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

Last 2.4 overs: 43 runs 0 wickets LOL


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2009)

1094 runs for the top 5 in this series
824 runs for the bottom six, that tells its own story


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

The obvious answer is broad should bat at 3


........


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

broad is the most promising all rounder you have,is he english?


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 9, 2009)

This is where McGrath would send down a slow ball yorker.


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2009)

i love blowers on TMS 

"as England bare down on Australia's total, the Ashes are surely Englands!"


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 9, 2009)

Finally something pleasant to watch from England in this test


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

aussies hate bowling at tailenders don't they?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

knew that was gonna happen


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 9, 2009)

The rest will be cleared up with 10 overs.


----------



## gabi (Aug 9, 2009)

In all seriousness Broad looks a better bat (and stronger psychologically) than Bopara. Your selectors are deluded fools.


----------



## gabi (Aug 9, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> aussies hate bowling at tailenders don't they?



I think its more a case of your top order dont like facing bowlers. At all.


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2009)

ex aussie cricketer says england should pick the same team for the next test http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/other_international/australia/8191987.stm

i bet he fucking does!


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2009)

160 runs in that session


----------



## Corax (Aug 9, 2009)

Come on England, you can still do it!


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2009)

only need 98 runs to make them bat again


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

strung_out said:


> ex aussie cricketer says england should pick the same team for the next test http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/other_international/australia/8191987.stm
> 
> i bet he fucking does!



Yeah well he could be trying to give your lot a bit of good advice.Your team could learn from"team men",not individual players with their own adgenda.Some of your team are not being team men are they?.Then again English sides have always been about style and class rather than grit and determination


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Yeah well he could be trying to give your lot a bit of good advice.Your team could learn from"team men",not individual players with their own adgenda.Some of your team are not being team men are they?.Then again English sides have always been about style and class rather than grit and determination



Wrong.  They're just not up to it.

Wrong except England being about class and style, obviously.


----------



## Corax (Aug 9, 2009)

If Bopara gets picked for the next one then I'll be on top of the scoreboard with a sniper rifle.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 9, 2009)

They're talking about recalling Ramprakash


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

mattie said:


> Wrong.  They're just not up to it.
> 
> Wrong except England being about class and style, obviously.



but WHY not?????Your lot invented the fucking game but cant play it for shit when it counts.You have 6 times our population which should equate to 6 times more to choose from,but you keep getting players from around the globe to help you out.
Sack the ECB,install young blood to run the show and get some spine dammitHave a fucking go,believe in yourselves and your team mates.
One word"TEAM"


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> but WHY not?????Your lot invented the fucking game but cant play it for shit when it counts.You have 6 times our population which should equate to 6 times more to choose from,but you keep getting players from around the globe to help you out.
> Sack the ECB,install young blood to run the show and get some spine dammitHave a fucking go,believe in yourselves and your team mates.
> One word"TEAM"



You've seen the weather, yes?


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> They're talking about recalling Ramprakash



Bring some much-needed mental solidity.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

mattie said:


> You've seen the weather, yes?



What weather,dont you have roofing in that dreary shit hole

Is the weather the reason you import Sth Africans to play for you?


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> but WHY not?????Your lot invented the fucking game but cant play it for shit when it counts.You have 6 times our population which should equate to 6 times more to choose from,but you keep getting players from around the globe to help you out.
> Sack the ECB,install young blood to run the show and get some spine dammitHave a fucking go,believe in yourselves and your team mates.
> One word"TEAM"




Is that the sort of team where Katich and Clarke hit each other or the one when Kim Hughes was captain?


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2009)

harmison got 49 against SA last year remember


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> What weather,dont you have roofing in that dreary shit hole
> 
> Is the weather the reason you import Sth Africans to play for you?



They choose to come here for some reason.  I can't put my finger on why.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 9, 2009)

mattie said:


> They choose to come here for some reason.  I can't put my finger on why.



Even the South Africans the Aussies picked come back here, like Wessels, or when we give them our best talents like Symonds, they end up pissed or like Roebuck  they go to SA.. it's very confusing


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

Clark going for 7+ an over.  Something's not quite right here.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

wow were still batting? been watching the football


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

bloody hell i seem to jinx it now everytime i post here


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

9 down.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 9, 2009)

Out


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2009)

Should still be ok


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

Harmy can give it some beans.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Even the South Africans the Aussies picked come back here, like Wessels, or when we give them our best talents like Symonds, they end up pissed or like Roebuck  they go to SA.. it's very confusing



Keppler played for us because your lot would not give him a go and i might add he is the ONLY Sth African born player to have played for Aus.Roy Symonds is a pom thru and thru,loves it there,can do plenty of fishing and drinking in tropical old EnglandWho gives a fuck about Roebuck??

eta 1-1,its still OURS xxxxxxx


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

God almighty, it's like reading Kerouac.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 9, 2009)

Crap


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

That be that.  Nice little knock from Broad and Swann, England turn up to one session of the entire Test.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Keppler played for us because your lot would not give him a go and i might add he is the ONLY Sth African born player to have played for Aus.Roy Symonds is a pom thru and thru,loves it there,can do plenty of fishing and drinking in tropical old EnglandWho gives a fuck about Roebuck??
> 
> eta 1-1,its still OURS xxxxxxx



Well played Australia.. means we have to win at the Oval, which might relax the minds a bit, win or bust


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Aug 9, 2009)

With the prospect of not winning at The Oval, we can safely say England threw The Ashes away on day 1 at Headingly.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2009)

Fail


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

mattie said:


> That be that.  Nice little knock from Broad and Swann, England turn up to one session of the entire Test.



Pathetic that it takes them 3 days to wake the fuck up.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah that was dismal, but i think england can take something good from today.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

I think your batsmen failed miserably tbf.You cant make a silk purse out of a sows ear
Then again,the inclusion of Sturt Clark help take pressure off the bowling dept by tying down his end and allowed the rest to bowl inside their game.Pressure is a wonderful thing as long as your not the one under it


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

Kenny Vermouth said:


> With the prospect of not winning at The Oval, we can safely say England threw The Ashes away on day 1 at Headingly.



You didnt throw it away,we took it and would not give it back.Schoolyard bullies usBetcha all wish you could push us around the way we push your lot around


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> You didnt throw it away,we took it and would not give it back.Schoolyard bullies usBetcha all wish you could push us around the way we push your lot around



Just like at school when everyone knew that the bullies were the ones who had to go home to their foetid council flats every night where their dads would throw beer cans at them, we can rest easy knowing that whatever happens with the cricket the Australians have to go back to Australia afterwards, so they automatically lose


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

see you lot at the oval.Hope it pisses down for 5 days


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2009)

Snake day


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 9, 2009)

Bring back Ramps!!!


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 9, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Just like at school when everyone knew that the bullies were the ones who had to go home to their foetid council flats every night where their dads would throw beer cans at them, we can rest easy knowing that whatever happens with the cricket the Australians have to go back to Australia afterwards, so they automatically lose



shocking out here,warm days,cool nights,great pubs,beaches,women,job prospects,sports grounds,b-b-q lifestyle and loads of cold beer.All the things you havent got there


----------



## mattie (Aug 9, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> shocking out here,warm days,cool nights,great pubs,beaches,women,job prospects,sports grounds,b-b-q lifestyle and loads of cold beer.All the things you havent got there



I've lived there - I worked for citibank in Sydney.  It was like someone had transplanted a suburb of Birmingham somewhere scaldingly hot and filled it with halfwits.  

The Opera House and SHB are lovely though.

eta:  Went to se the Oz rules football, very, very good fun and they are serious athletes.  The kits are pure village people though.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 9, 2009)

Tbh aside from Cardiff and here we've been well on top in the series.

All to play for at the Oval and me 2-1 prediction is still on.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like it was bad rather than appalling. Don't think I missed very much.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Sounds like it was bad rather than appalling. Don't think I missed very much.



This.
Got an inkling from a friend's txt though "It's carrnage in Leeds  :-("


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2009)

Good on ya, Justin btw.


----------



## strung out (Aug 9, 2009)

langer? how come?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2009)

Telling the truth. And he has been shown right.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 9, 2009)

strung_out said:


> langer? how come?


He wrote a report for the Aussies telling them basically what a lot of people have been saying for years – that the six-day-week county cricket culture breeds soft players not used to playing each match as if their careers depended on it.

It does somewhat contradict his public pronouncements about the quality of the English 1st division, though.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd be more dissapointed if he didn't write something like that.  His words on the county season  -he's often said the daft number of games drags the quality down but that it produces great league finishes, and to0ugh games for the 2nd half of the season - last 2 years for example. 

*He's Justin langer*, he doesnt need to be 100% perfect anyway


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 9, 2009)

Ya soft cock pommy baaaaastards.  The Aussies absolutely caned ya.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 9, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Ya soft cock pommy baaaaastards.  The Aussies absolutely caned ya.



oh noez.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 10, 2009)

Apparently, after all our jokes on the subject, Ramps might be back. Although whether this is just a media fantasy remains to be seen.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL!


My Drunk brother inlaw last night was so adament that England are gonna win the ashes, he gave me odds of 20-1.


I laughingly took him up on that bet for a tenner

and told him never to become a booky


----------



## Flashman (Aug 10, 2009)

Bugger Ramps we need another Yarpie in there, Trott!


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 10, 2009)

I hear that Andy Flower is about to ask WG Grace to come in at number 3, but he's lost his mobile number.


----------



## g force (Aug 10, 2009)

Well TBH Trott and Ramps would be going some to do worse than Bopara and Bell.


----------



## mattie (Aug 10, 2009)

The crims dropped Hughes for Watson and looked what happened.

(Well, we started playing badly, but you know what I mean)


----------



## belboid (Aug 10, 2009)

ohh, exciting e-mail I've just got!

SHEFFIELD KIDS HIT FOR SIX!
-RAVI BOPARA GIVES CRICKET MASTERCLASS TO LOCAL YOUNGSTERS 

"Okay kids, if you constantly play the same stroke, anyone half decent will twig it and bowl you out for a duck almost all the time!"


----------



## Flashman (Aug 10, 2009)

I think he'll be okay just not at #3


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 10, 2009)

Ravi Bopara has number 2 written all over him.


----------



## strung out (Aug 10, 2009)

interesting story from the aussies about the 4am fire alarm in the England hotel... http://wwos.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=848187

i'd far rather have a few fans booing ponting than the cunt that did this


----------



## mattie (Aug 10, 2009)

The Times are claiming that Freddie declared himself fit for the 4th Test.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/cricket/article6789406.ece


----------



## Flashman (Aug 10, 2009)

The Fanatics


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 10, 2009)

So, Ramprakash for England?

http://www.cricinfo.com/engvaus2009/content/current/story/418890.html


----------



## Badgers (Aug 11, 2009)

Frddie back so the win is in the bag


----------



## mattie (Aug 11, 2009)

Tresco??

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/aug/11/marcus-trescothick-england-somerset-ashes


----------



## Santino (Aug 11, 2009)

mattie said:


> Tresco??


----------



## gabi (Aug 11, 2009)

mattie said:


> Tresco??
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/aug/11/marcus-trescothick-england-somerset-ashes



If ever there was a man who was good under sustained pressure it's marcus trescothick  Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## mattie (Aug 11, 2009)

gabi said:


> If ever there was a man who was good under sustained pressure it's marcus trescothick  Just what the doctor ordered.



Guffaw.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 11, 2009)

I love it  - its like the selectors (along with whole of the country) have finally admitted that the new breed of England cricketers will never be any good, especially in a pressure situation. So what do we do? – resort to the old heads that have long been considered to not be worthy of selection. Personally if I was Ramps or Trescothick id await the call from Geoff Miller and tell him he can shove the England team where the sun don’t shine. Id then sit back and relax and watch England lose, before going to collect my best batsman of the county championship awards at the end of the year.


----------



## strung out (Aug 11, 2009)

don't want ramprakash or trescothick back thanks. ramprakash was basically the ravi bopara of 10 years ago. kept getting picked over and over and over again and failed time after time after time. he had his chance and he wasn't good enough. as it happens, Bopara has already made more test centuries than ramps ever did.


----------



## mattie (Aug 11, 2009)

strung_out said:


> don't want ramprakash or trescothick back thanks. ramprakash was basically the ravi bopara of 10 years ago. kept getting picked over and over and over again and failed time after time after time. he had his chance and he wasn't good enough. as it happens, Bopara has already made more test centuries than ramps ever did.



And for Trescothick?


----------



## strung out (Aug 11, 2009)

he's retired hasn't he? couldn't cope with the pressure of test cricket or something.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 11, 2009)

mattie said:


> And for Trescothick?



cant handle it mentally unfortunately. He would be the first to admit it. He would be the answer from a playing perspective, but there is no way of knowing that he would actually make it out onto the pitch. real shame.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 11, 2009)

strung_out said:


> he's retired hasn't he? couldn't cope with the pressure of test cricket or something.



I'd suggest reading his book. reall insightful into both mental health issues and cricket. Feel for him after reading it, but like you say he wont cope with interntational cricket again.


----------



## mattie (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought Tresco's issues were mostly related to overseas, but could stand to be corrected - certainly, the Somerset chairman is suggesting he may be tempted back to Test cricket if he wasn't required to play overseas Tests.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 11, 2009)

mattie said:


> I thought Tresco's issues were mostly related to overseas, but could stand to be corrected - certainly, the Somerset chairman is suggesting he may be tempted back to Test cricket if he wasn't required to play overseas Tests.



it was mainly to do with being overseas, but i think that it was also to do with the pressure of internationals as well to a lesser extent. I cant see him putting himself in a position to fail mentally after he has worked so hard to get his life back on track.  The risk of falling apart just doesnt seem worth it me for one match.


----------



## gabi (Aug 11, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> it was mainly to do with being overseas, but i think that it was also to do with the pressure of internationals as well to a lesser extent. I cant see him putting himself in a position to fail mentally after he has worked so hard to get his life back on track.  The risk of falling apart just doesnt seem worth it me for one match.



I dont think it'd be fair on the guy to throw him into an Ashes decider against a well-honed sledging unit like the aussies. I doubt his shrink would recommend it anyway.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 11, 2009)

if only he was so mad someone could tell him he was at taunton and he was brian lara.. maybe lead him to the wicket in blinkers?

i think if a player isn't able to tour then he shouldn't be picked (unless he's done a few tours on the trot, in which case i can understand they need a rest)


----------



## gabi (Aug 11, 2009)

anyone know why hobgoblinman's been banned btw?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2009)

waterloowelshy said:


> it was mainly to do with being overseas, but i think that it was also to do with the pressure of internationals as well to a lesser extent. I cant see him putting himself in a position to fail mentally after he has worked so hard to get his life back on track.  The risk of falling apart just doesnt seem worth it me for one match.



Hard to imagine a more stressful position to put yourself in as a cricketer


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Frddie back so the win is in the bag



He was always gonna play, it doesn't mean he's fit


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Ravi Bopara has number 2 written all over him.



He has 'one day specialist' written all over him. And a number of other words that politeness forbids me to recount here.


----------



## strung out (Aug 11, 2009)

gabi said:


> anyone know why hobgoblinman's been banned btw?



being an idiot in the feedback forum


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 11, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Hard to imagine a more stressful position to put yourself in as a cricketer



especially being an English one in the test at the OvalThere is no real need to play it is there?You can give up now if you want(some already have)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 11, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> He was always gonna play, it doesn't mean he's fit



aslong as he's in the team he'll give them a lift that wasn't there at the 4th test, same with KP. that's something we don't always recognize from the outside looking in.


----------



## Santino (Aug 11, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> There is no real need to play it is there?You can give up now if you want


You trying to weasel out of the final Test? Happy to settle for a draw?


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 11, 2009)

There's a typically pithy quote from Michael Henderson "Bopara, Bell and Collingwood at Nos 3, 4 and 5 does not inspire the same confidence as, say, Cowdrey, Dexter, and Barrington. Or Vaughan, Hussain and Thorpe. Or Cuthbert, Dibble and Grubb"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 11, 2009)

Aussies have only beaten a weaken team of ours, to bad they'll never be able to say they beat us with a  fully fit flintoff and KP over the whole series. its sad we rely on two players so much though.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 11, 2009)

Well next test will be the last time that we'll ever have a fully -- or even partially -- fit Flintoff.  So make the most of it.


----------



## Santino (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope when KP comes back everyone shuts about dropping him because he gets himself out after scraping together a paltry 70 runs or something.


----------



## strung out (Aug 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Aussies have only beaten a weaken team of ours, to bad they'll never be able to say they beat us with a  fully fit flintoff and KP over the whole series. its sad we rely on two players so much though.



well we've only beaten a weakened team of theirs...


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 11, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Justin Langer email by the way giving the Aussie coach an overview of a number of the English players. Ver insightful stuff and by the whole written very well by Langer - he sums the whole team up b saing they dont like it when things are going wrong - oh how he has been proved right there! I particulalry like his summation of Anderson as a 'Pussy' - classic! and probably very true.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 11, 2009)

strung_out said:


> well we've only beaten a weakened team of theirs...



Not including 2005...that was hardly a weak team. mind you they did beat us in 2006/7, but i meant over here.


----------



## strung out (Aug 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Not including 2005...that was hardly a weak team. mind you they did beat us in 2006/7, but i meant over here.



i meant Brett Lee this series


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 11, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i meant Brett Lee this series



traditionally aussies should still have a good amount of players to come through though incase of injury, usually we don't.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> especially being an English one in the test at the OvalThere is no real need to play it is there?You can give up now if you want(some already have)



Init. If I'm Marcus Trescothick I'm sat at home thinking 'Thank fuck I don't have to play in that test match'. He's got his ashes hero stripes already, he's got his OBE, he's well out of it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> aslong as he's in the team he'll give them a lift that wasn't there at the 4th test, same with KP. that's something we don't always recognize from the outside looking in.



Absolutely. It's no coincidence we turned to shit at Headingley IMO, losing Fred on the morning of day one must have really fucked their heads up


----------



## strung out (Aug 11, 2009)

and the fire alarm evacuation at 4am courtesy of an aussie fan


----------



## Santino (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't see a problem with picking a player for a one-off gig in exceptional circumstances IF he's the right man for the job.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 11, 2009)

Santino said:


> I don't see a problem with picking a player for a one-off gig in exceptional circumstances IF he's the right man for the job.



Maybe, but then you really really don't want to be the guy that gets picked do you? 

The trouble with all this talk of Ramprakash and friends parachuting in is that it must be making Ian Bell and Ravi Bopara feel about as confident as a black guy in a seventies horror movie. Chances are at least one of them will play at the Oval and unless they get to the crease _knowing_ they can get runs, they won't


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 11, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Maybe, but then you really really don't want to be the guy that gets picked do you?
> 
> The trouble with all this talk of Ramprakash and friends parachuting in is that it must be making Ian Bell and Ravi Bopara feel about as confident as a black guy in a seventies horror movie. Chances are at least one of them will play at the Oval and unless they get to the crease _knowing_ they can get runs, they won't



Thing is they only have themselves to blame, they've had their chances and fucked them up. To the point when we no longer have the lead in the ashes...


----------



## g force (Aug 11, 2009)

Indeed...they've been outscored by Swann and Broad FFS!!! Not the sign of a great #3 and #4 in test cricket.


----------



## strung out (Aug 11, 2009)

to be fair, Bell's had 2 matches and scored a half century in his only innings in the first match


----------



## baldrick (Aug 11, 2009)

well exactly.  everyone in the batting order fucked up in the last test, it wasn't just bell and bopara who failed to show.

fuck it, stick with the team they've got unless freddie's fit.  they know what they have to do.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 11, 2009)

strung_out said:


> don't want ramprakash or trescothick back thanks. ramprakash was basically the ravi bopara of 10 years ago. kept getting picked over and over and over again and failed time after time after time. he had his chance and he wasn't good enough. as it happens, Bopara has already made more test centuries than ramps ever did.



Although to be fair, he does average 41 against the Aussies.


----------



## Santino (Aug 12, 2009)

baldrick said:


> everyone in the batting order fucked up in the last test


To an extent, but I would say that it is the middle order that is most responsible for ensuring that a side doesn't get bundled out for fuck all.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 12, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> Although to be fair, he does average 41 against the Aussies.



Yep. And he's pretty darn handy to have at the Oval.

I'd put Ramprakash in tbh. It's a fairly desperate roll of the dice in some ways, but he deserves to be in on form - top county scorer, good against the Aussies historically, on one of his favoured wickets. He was damaged mental goods in the past by all accounts, a flighty sod prone to teenage tantrums, but he seems to have mellowed of late. Whatever happens, he'd look more convincing than that fairy Bopara.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 12, 2009)

Johnson's coming good again.

Didn't really understand the criticism he was getting.  He was all over the shop but still getting wickets.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 12, 2009)

strung_out said:


> to be fair, Bell's had 2 matches and scored a half century in his only innings in the first match



But on the flipside. He is useless and should never wear an England shirt ever again in his life! No bottle. No fight. Would love to know what Justin Langer's comments on Bell would have been. That would have been priceless reading!


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 12, 2009)

I can imagine it would be something like"Rabbit in the headlight's appearance backed up by what normally happens to said bunny"


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 12, 2009)

Ramprakash I say!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 12, 2009)

Bopara and Bell have both gone for one apiece in the County Championship. Doesn't exactly fill one with confidence.


----------



## Lakina (Aug 12, 2009)

God help us if Bopara plays in the fifth test.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 12, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Bopara and Bell have both gone for one apiece in the County Championship. Doesn't exactly fill one with confidence.





I saw bopara take a catch when i was watching the news and i was like 'so fuckin what? its about what he does with the bat'. He's seriously low in confidence and needs more time at county level i reckon for now. 

Bell however, well, problem is we just don't have enough back up.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 12, 2009)

do you mean in the whole of the british isles you dont have a couple of plucky 22-26 year olds who could step into the breach.Recycling OLD players is fucked.For one you are keeping young talent out,two you are flying in ever decreasing circles doing that,three your not going to win the ashes so let them have a go.
As i previously stated,SACK THE MANAGEMENT.Get new blood in to run your game.Blokes like Marsh or Botham who led by example,


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 12, 2009)

I hope Ramprakash is selected. I'll admit to being biased as i'm a huge fan of the bloke but when you look at his batting since 2002 there's only really one choice, especially as he's a very different play to the one that played at 32. He should have been playing for the past 6 years or so in my view.

*His record* overall and in the past 6 years is nothing short of astonishing and will not be repeated anytime soon, if at all.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 13, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> do you mean in the whole of the british isles you dont have a couple of plucky 22-26 year olds who could step into the breach.Recycling OLD players is fucked.For one you are keeping young talent out,two you are flying in ever decreasing circles doing that,three your not going to win the ashes so let them have a go.
> As i previously stated,SACK THE MANAGEMENT.Get new blood in to run your game.Blokes like Marsh or Botham who led by example,



Its not keeping young talent out if its a one off for this test. And if that young talent is just going to get out for 20 or less then there's not much point.  And yes i do mean we don't have enough decent back up at this level, not neccesarily in talent, but mentally they wouldn't be ready. especially in such a high pressure test, unlike ramprakash, who would be ready for it as he has said himself. I hope he gets picked for this test as i'm a fan of his also.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 13, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> do you mean in the whole of the british isles you dont have a couple of plucky 22-26 year olds who could step into the breach.Recycling OLD players is fucked.For one you are keeping young talent out,two you are flying in ever decreasing circles doing that,three your not going to win the ashes so let them have a go.
> As i previously stated,SACK THE MANAGEMENT.Get new blood in to run your game.Blokes like Marsh or Botham who led by example,



You mean like recalling a Hayden, a Langer or a Martyn? Or debuting a Hussey or a North.. that's a lot of young talent you blood..


----------



## strung out (Aug 13, 2009)

well it won't be hard for him to improve on his current test record, which is fucking abysmal.


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 13, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> I hope Ramprakash is selected. I'll admit to being biased as i'm a huge fan of the bloke but when you look at his batting since 2002 there's only really one choice, especially as he's a very different play to the one that played at 32. He should have been playing for the past 6 years or so in my view.
> 
> *His record* overall and in the past 6 years is nothing short of astonishing and will not be repeated anytime soon, if at all.



I was astonished when I just found out about it. How can someone average over 100 over a first-class season and still be overlooked? Get him in while there's still time!!!!


----------



## Flashman (Aug 13, 2009)

He had a big chance and was mostly shit at the highest level.

Trott for me thank'ee.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 13, 2009)

Flashman said:


> He had a big chance and was mostly shit at the highest level.
> 
> Trott for me thank'ee.



Different player now though.

Trott might be a good player but would the selectors want to play anyone in such a big match like that for their first test match?


----------



## tarannau (Aug 13, 2009)

He wasn't that shit at a highest level. Ramprakash has an Ashes average of 40+, against better Aussie teams, still way better than this present shower of middle order shits have or will manage. He's at the Oval, his home ground, where he's already scored over  100 (130 odd?) against the Aussies and has plenty of form, including a Bradman like average this season. 

Yeah, he's a slight gamble and a bit of a short term solution. But I'd far rather put money on Ramps than fairy Bopara or lightweight Bell. If there's a case for selecting on form and suitability for the ground, then he should be a shoo-in afaic.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> I hope Ramprakash is selected. I'll admit to being biased as i'm a huge fan of the bloke but when you look at his batting since 2002 there's only really one choice, especially as he's a very different play to the one that played at 32. He should have been playing for the past 6 years or so in my view.
> 
> *His record* overall and in the past 6 years is nothing short of astonishing and will not be repeated anytime soon, if at all.



I think Trescothick may well have something to say about that.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 13, 2009)

We'd all love to see Tresco back, but it isn't going to happen.  So that's a bit of a red herring.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2009)

I was talking about his first class record as compared to Ramps, not coming back for England. Yesterday he said he could be persuaded back anyway (he won't be though).


----------



## kabbes (Aug 13, 2009)

As good as his record is, though, it's nothing like as good as Ramps since 2003.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 13, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> I was astonished when I just found out about it. How can someone average over 100 over a first-class season and still be overlooked? Get him in while there's still time!!!!



Because he's been picked before and was predominantly useless?

Because he's 170 years old?

This is not a forward thinking choice, imo.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you have to have a forward thinking choice for a single must-win test match?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2009)

kabbes said:


> As good as his record is, though, it's nothing like as good as Ramps since 2003.


Argh, i wasn't saying that it _was_ though, i was saying that he had a chance of bettering it, as BM said it was unlikely to ever be bettered. If he carries on this season he'll have matched ramps first great domestic season with plenty of time ahead of him (in fact he's got another season that matched him as well.)


----------



## Flashman (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't trust him to make runs under this kind of pressure though, he's notorious for crumbling is fragile Ramps.

It is folly.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 13, 2009)

Put him in and he's arguably under less pressure than most to be fair. Folks have already written him off in the past, he's at his home ground and against familiar opponents.

Who else would be under less pressure. And at least his upside and mental approach is a known quantity. Throwing a new boy into this arena seems more fraught with difficulty.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't think Ramps would have that kind of pressure this time.  He wouldn't be playing for the sake of his England career.  That ship has long since sailed.  He'd just be playing a single match.  He might even enjoy it.

Butchers, I understand what you are saying now.  But Tresco would have to sustain it for a number of years for it to "beat Ramps", I'd say.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 13, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> You mean like recalling a Hayden, a Langer or a Martyn? Or debuting a Hussey or a North.. that's a lot of young talent you blood..



Yes as they(Hayden,Langer and Martyn) were all proven performers who worked hard to regain test spots.Working hard in domestic cricket here is a bit above county cricket there i would imagine.It took Hussey and North that long to get a baggy green.But they kept at it until they were picked.Also they kept them thru top scores


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 13, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Do you have to have a forward thinking choice for a single must-win test match?



No, but it does suggest to me that we've learned nothing whatsoever from all those wilderness years when mugs like Ramps were the "backbone" of the England test team.

Great in the CC does not equal great in tests.

Still, it'll be a laugh when he gets 4 runs.


----------



## gabi (Aug 13, 2009)

The aussie media will have a field day whichever desperate option england goes for... There's plenty of comic potential in the selection of either (G)ramps or Key. Not exactly looking to the future is it?


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 13, 2009)

gabi said:


> The aussie media will have a field day whichever desperate option england goes for... There's plenty of comic potential in the selection of either (G)ramps or Key. Not exactly looking to the future is it?



more like a trip down memory lane


----------



## Nemo (Aug 13, 2009)

gabi said:


> The aussie media will have a field day whichever desperate option england goes for... There's plenty of comic potential in the selection of either (G)ramps or Key. Not exactly looking to the future is it?


The Aussie media (and the players) will take the piss whoever is selected. If it's someone young there'll be a deluge of crap about how Cricket isn't a game for little boys. If it's Trott he'll be a Saffer interloper.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 13, 2009)

Nemo said:


> The Aussie media (and the players) will take the piss whoever is selected. If it's someone young there'll be a deluge of crap about how Cricket isn't a game for little boys. If it's Trott he'll be a Saffer interloper.



Exactly. So the lesson learnt here is: Don't take notice of the aussie media. Mind you, i've been doing that all series.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 13, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> I think Trescothick may well have something to say about that.



Hmm possibly, Ramps plays on a good batting wicket and so does Tresco, Tresco's one advantage being Somerset's ground is probably the smallest county ground in the country.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 13, 2009)

There's a fair bit of competition for those places.

Trott is 115*
Bell is 90*
Rashid made 114*
Rob Key 90


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 14, 2009)

bopara out, bell at 3, trott at 4.. flintoff in for onions (likely) according to david hopps

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/aug/14/jonathan-trott-ashes-debut-oval-test


----------



## Nemo (Aug 14, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> bopara out, bell at 3, trott at 4.. flintoff in for onions (likely) according to david hopps
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/aug/14/jonathan-trott-ashes-debut-oval-test


Madness. Bell at first drop is a free wicket and Flintoff should be coming in for Harmison.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd have gone for Key, I think. Bell at three is an odd decision – a one-off from Ramps would have been better, but then I'd have recalled him two years ago – and Onions missing out to Harmison is a triumph of hope over experience, I fear. Otherwise, well done selectors.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 14, 2009)

Bringing Key in is probably the change that would make most sense, an older, experienced player who, although not massively successful at test level, is seemingly a very level headed figure and also has had some success as a captain so thereby giving Strauss a figure to turn to and natter with about tactics in what is quite a young side. 

I'm not utterly convinced by it, but that makes most sense to me. I'm emphatically against bringing in Ramprakash for a game. Key could still have 5 years or so of test level cricket in him if he did succeed.

I'd drop Bell and move Bopara to 4. Onions must play, Flintoff returns for Fred. People who are saying 'play Rashid' are _way_ off the mark 

Trott, well, dunno, meh. Can't get excited about him, flat track bully from what I read, could be wrong of course.


----------



## strung out (Aug 14, 2009)

if harmy stays instead of onions then i officially give up on england


----------



## Flashman (Aug 15, 2009)

Everyone is going mad.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 15, 2009)

Why is Ramps only beng talked about for a one off test??? He could easily tour to South Africa and have a couple of years back in the side. Gooch and Stewart were over 40 when they stopped playing test cricket. It's a shame Trott is a South African, even though England have relied on them in the past, it just takes a bit of English flavour away from the side. And why won't they use Sidebottom???


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 15, 2009)

strung_out said:


> if harmy stays instead of onions then i officially give up on england



every sports writer here has given Onions a big tick.He has impressed us no end and if he gets dropped to let Harmison in then England DESERVE to lose.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Why is Ramps only beng talked about for a one off test??? He could easily tour to South Africa and have a couple of years back in the side. Gooch and Stewart were over 40 when they stopped playing test cricket. It's a shame Trott is a South African, even though England have relied on them in the past, it just takes a bit of English flavour away from the side. And why won't they use Sidebottom???


I think they made their decision with Ramps two years ago – no way back. He's been the best player in the country for at least three seasons, but England don't seem to like repicking batsmen who've been discarded. Silly really, when you look at the success of Australians coming back after lengthy breaks to excel in their thirties – Hayden, Langer, Martyn, Lehman, Katich. The Australians definitely have a different attitude, and I think they would have picked Ramprakash two years ago. 

I think it's a big shame Trott is a South African. He's come here as something of a mercenary, as Pietersen did. He isn't British and he didn't learn his cricket in the British system. I, for one, don't want him or Pietersen or anyone else who hasn't risen through the system here.


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I think it's a big shame Trott is a South African. He's come here as something of a mercenary, as Pietersen did. He isn't British and he didn't learn his cricket in the British system. I, for one, don't want him or Pietersen or anyone else who hasn't risen through the system here.



How about Strauss? Where's the line you draw? Flyin quite close to xenophobia there...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

gabi said:


> How about Strauss? Where's the line you draw? Flyin quite close to xenophobia there...


I draw a very clear line along the system through which you have risen. Strauss came here as a child. As did Prior. Devon Malcolm came here aged 16, but had never played cricket before and learned it here. It's a very clear line for me – Trott and Pietersen both came to England as adults in order to further their cricket careers when there was a perfectly good team for them to try to get into in their own country. There's nothing xenophobic about that – otherwise, you might as well discard any qualification requirements and simply let all teams pick anyone as if they were clubs.

The one that got away, of course, was Gordon Greenidge. If England had been a little less of a racist place in the 1970s, he could and should have played for England.


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I draw a very clear line along the system through which you have risen. Strauss came here as a child. As did Prior. Devon Malcolm came here aged 16, but had never played cricket before and learned it here. It's a very clear line for me – Trott and Pietersen both came to England as adults in order to further their cricket careers when there was a perfectly good team for them to try to get into in their own country. There's nothing xenophobic about that – otherwise, you might as well discard any qualification requirements and simply let all teams pick anyone as if they were clubs.



Hmm.. so, hypothetically, I, for instance, wouldn't be able to play for England under your proposed system? Despite living in the UK for ten years, loving the place, having English grandparents and having no allegiance whatsoever to the country I was born in?

Pietersen has repeatedly said that he thinks of England as his home, and I reckon hes being honest there. Don't know anything about Trott mind you...


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah I don't like what Pieterssn and Trott have done.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 15, 2009)

The only good Yarpie is the one who wants to be English.





















(joke)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

gabi said:


> Hmm.. so, hypothetically, I, for instance, wouldn't be able to play for England under your proposed system? Despite living in the UK for ten years, loving the place, having English grandparents and having no allegiance whatsoever to the country I was born in?


It would depend on why you came here for me. If you came here because you couldn't get into the Auckland team, or whatever, that would leave a slightly bad taste for me. Pietersen and Trott both came here in order to further their cricket careers. If nothing else, it is an indictment of the system here that it isn't producing players to compete with them. The continued absence of players from an Asian background in the Yorkshire and Lancashire teams, for instance, is nothing short of scandalous. Why aren't their scouts scouring the Asian leagues in the north of England for talent? I cannot believe that the talent isn't there.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 15, 2009)

KP's mum is English isn't she?

It's similar to all those "Irish" players playing for Ireland.

No problem with it personally.


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2009)

Ah well fair enough - but while I agree it'd feel more pure if the entire side was british born it's worth noting England has been and always will be an attractive place for immigrants so I don't see why your national teams shouldn't reflect that..


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

The truth is that England is the only test-playing country with a fully professional first class game. They've come here for the money they can make. That's the bottom line.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

gabi said:


> Ah well fair enough - but while I agree it'd feel more pure if the entire side was british born it's worth noting England has and always will be an attractive place for immigrants so I don't see why your national teams shouldn't reflect that..


I don't care about 'British born', but 'learned their cricket in England' makes sense to me. That said, I have sympathy for what you say too – I wouldn't want to simply blanket-ban any immigrant, but South Africans are dominating county cricket at the moment one way or another and they haven't come here for the weather.


----------



## llion (Aug 15, 2009)

Bell at number 3 sounds like a very bad idea to me...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

llion said:


> Bell at number 3 sounds like a very bad idea to me...


Sounds like a very bad idea to everyone. If they play Trott, he should come in at three. 

I've just looked at the Yorkshire squad, and they do now have three British Asians on their books. Sounds like they are finally getting the message, but a British Asian did not play for Yorkshire until 2004. What the fuck were they doing before then?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The one that got away, of course, was Gordon Greenidge. If England had been a little less of a racist place in the 1970s, he could and should have played for England.



Hadn't heard of him, so had to look him up.  Was he a west indian immigrant?

come to think of it, why have there been so few players for england at cricket of WI heritage, considering there've been a few of south asian descent now, and considering the huge number of black england footballers... Bit of a mystery to me, that


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Hadn't heard of him, so had to look him up.  Was he a west indian immigrant?


Hadn't heard of Gordon Greenidge???? A magnificent opening batsman with flair, temperament and technique. He had everything, really. At his most dangerous when he was limping and would seek to score exclusively in boundaries.

He came here with his family as a teenager, was signed by Hampshire and had a bit of a miserable first year. The West Indies came and made him an offer, so he went to play for them. If his experience here had been more positive, and if the England cricket board had realised what a talent they were letting slip, he could easily have played for England.


----------



## llion (Aug 15, 2009)

Greenidge was a fantastic player. Gower declared too early against the West Indies in the 80s, leaving them to score about 350 in a day and Greenidge smashed over 200 not out in the blink of an eye! 
Wonder where England are touring this winter? They've got some selection headaches as to who to take. Suspect this is why Ramprakash won't be picked for the last game as if he did well they'd be forced to pick him in the winter squad.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 15, 2009)

I only have a fairly layperson's knowledge of cricket.  I'm the typical person who only really follows it when it's the Ashes or Cricket World cup


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

llion said:


> Greenidge was a fantastic player. Gower declared too early against the West Indies in the 80s, leaving them to score about 350 in a day and Greenidge smashed over 200 not out in the blink of an eye!


Yes, I remember that well. It made Gower look a bit silly, but then again, you didn't get the chance to beat the West Indies very often those days, and he did give his team their best chance of victory by leaving WI with a sniff themselves.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 15, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Hadn't heard of Gordon Greenidge???? A magnificent opening batsman with flair, temperament and technique. He had everything, really. At his most dangerous when he was limping and would seek to score exclusively in boundaries.
> 
> He came here with his family as a teenager, was signed by Hampshire and had a bit of a miserable first year. The West Indies came and made him an offer, so he went to play for them. If his experience here had been more positive, and if the England cricket board had realised what a talent they were letting slip, he could easily have played for England.



I thought it took a while for him to be 'accepted' by the rest of the West Indian team after debut?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I only have a fairly layperson's knowledge of cricket.  I'm the typical person who only really follows it when it's the Ashes or Cricket World cup


S'ok, we're here to educate you.

Suffice to say that Greenidge was one of the all-time great opening batsmen.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 15, 2009)

llion said:


> Bell at number 3 sounds like a very bad idea to me...



It's truly bizarre if it's true. Bell fails at three, gets dropped, comes back at 4, fails, gets promoted to 3. 

Wtf?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 15, 2009)

If they're playing Trott then he should be at number 3.  Everybody knows this except for the selectors, apparently.

However, I have been convinced by the Ramps Camp.  I think he should play this one test match, probably even at number 3.  What the hell.  We're not going to win unless we pull SOMETHING out of the bag.  This is the Million-to-One Shot That Might Just Work.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I thought it took a while for him to be 'accepted' by the rest of the West Indian team after debut?


I hadn't heard that. The point for me is that he learned to play cricket in England. How good would it have been to have had Greenidge opening the batting for England?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

kabbes said:


> If they're playing Trott then he should be at number 3.  Everybody knows this except for the selectors, apparently.
> 
> However, I have been convinced by the Ramps Camp.  I think he should play this one test match, probably even at number 3.  What the hell.  We're not going to win unless we pull SOMETHING out of the bag.  This is the Million-to-One Shot That Might Just Work.


I have a pretty simplistic attitude. You don't plan for the future, you pick your best team. Always. England seem to be constantly planning for the future. But sort out now and the future will sort itself out. That's what Australia do.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 15, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I hadn't heard that. The point for me is that he learned to play cricket in England. How good would it have been to have had Greenidge opening the batting for England?



I can't find a linkable source for the 'problems' he may have had or how engrained they were, but they were certainly to do with his being 'english' though he came over from barbados when he was 14. 

If he debuted for england instead of the west indies in 73/74, then he would have played with boycott, edrich and amiss.. carried on with gooch, made it through to atherton. Meanwhile we got greig, lamb, edmonds then the smith brothers, pringle, hick..

In some cases there is clearly a 50/50 choice, others such as the first australian test team where 5 or 6 born in the uk..? The aussies have been mercenary from the start


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 15, 2009)

If Greenidge had of played for England he would have been rubbish. It's what the 3 Lions on shirt does to players.

According to Cric Info, they are gonna put Del Boy Trotter in at number five!!! A bit stupid really as we need a number 3!!! England has loads of batsman who would be good at number 5: Shah, Bopara, Bell, Colly etc. It's just a shuffle of the pack to be honest, no real change at all.

People bitch about Ramps coming in for just one test, but when Kev comes back in at number 4, who goes??? Will it be Trotsky??? I think it would, as Colly would move down again to 5 and they would prob keep Bell at 3, as Trott isn't a number 3. It's certainly baffling. They say Ramps is makeshift, Trotts will be too perhaps. He's the new Darren Pattinson.

Mind you, Trotters and Bellend will probably play out of their skins and win the Ashes. What do I know.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> If Greenidge had of played for England he would have been rubbish. It's what the 3 Lions on shirt does to players.


Maybe. We'll never know. Certainly, he was lucky enough to play pretty much his entire career for the best team in the world. That can't hurt.

To answer the earlier question about the lack of black players now, I think it's partly because the sons of immigrants from the WI haven't inherited their parents' passion for the game in the same way as those with Pakistani or Indian parents have.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, Boycott and Greenidge doesn't sound nearly as good as Haynes and Greenidge does it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Yes, Boycott and Greenidge doesn't sound nearly as good as Haynes and Greenidge does it.


No. Greenidge and Gooch has a nice alliteration to it though.

But tbh, I doubt going back to the West Indies is a decision he regrets.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 15, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I have a pretty simplistic attitude. You don't plan for the future, you pick your best team. Always. England seem to be constantly planning for the future. But sort out now and the future will sort itself out. That's what Australia do.



Word


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 15, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Hadn't heard of him, so had to look him up.  Was he a west indian immigrant?
> 
> come to think of it, why have there been so few players for england at cricket of WI heritage, considering there've been a few of south asian descent now, and considering the huge number of black england footballers... Bit of a mystery to me, that



are we on the same planet??You know when even though your team is getting a lesson in batting,you dont really mind because G.Greenidge is doing it


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 15, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> are we on the same planet??You know when even though your team is getting a lesson in batting,you dont really mind because G.Greenidge is doing it


That was kind of true about the whole WI team for me when I was growing up. I wanted to be a fast bowler when I was a kid and, of course, to play for England. But my bowling hero was Michael 'Whispering Death' Holding, not Bob Willis, although I'd shout 'come on Bob' as he steamed in as enthusiastically as everyone else. (Although it was Richard Hadlee who I actually tried to copy, style-wise.) And when I went to watch Somerset play, it was Joel Garner I wanted to get to. And Viv, of course. 

No matter how good Australia were in the 90s, I doubt I'd have grown up idolising Glenn McGrath. That said, that's what I like about cricket – no matter what team you support, you can have heroes from anywhere.


----------



## gabi (Aug 15, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That was kind of true about the whole WI team for me when I was growing up. I wanted to be a fast bowler when I was a kid and, of course, to play for England. But my bowling hero was Michael 'Whispering Death' Holding, not Bob Willis, although I'd shout 'come on Bob' as he steamed in as enthusiastically as everyone else. (Although it was Richard Hadlee who I actually tried to copy, style-wise.) And when I went to watch Somerset play, it was Joel Garner I wanted to get to. And Viv, of course.
> 
> No matter how good Australia were in the 90s, I doubt I'd have grown up idolising Glenn McGrath. That said, that's what I like about cricket – no matter what team you support, you can have heroes from anywhere.



First test I went to, aged 6 or so, was seeing the windies. Greenidge and Haynes opening. Richards at 3 or 4. Awesome. And how fucking cool were Gordon's glasses?


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 15, 2009)

gabi said:


> First test I went to, aged 6 or so, was seeing the windies. Greenidge and Haynes opening. Richards at 3 or 4. Awesome. And how fucking cool were Gordon's glasses?



that pair as openers,followed by Richards,Gomes,Dujon and Lloyd were a pretty handy batting lineup.Marshall,Garner, Baptiste,Holding and? as bowlers.What a side to watch.

eta as lbj stated,this game is for any boy to model themselves on the best players from any team.I always wanted to be Wes Hall.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 18, 2009)

Perhaps time to resurrect this thread in good time before 11.00 on Thursday morning.

Having watched almost every ball of the previous three tests in the series I took my kids to France during the Headingly debacle (luckily). Still managed to keep myself updated of the carnage via world service and TMS though 

Reaction to the defeat hasnt been poistive - oh how the aussies must be pissing themselves behind closed doors.

It was typical of the mindset in English cricket for some jouno's, former players and perhaps selectors to have seriously considered bringing back Tresco and/or Ramps. Its equally typical and unfortunate that there are no genuine talented and youthful contenders for the batting line up than (yet) another South African.

I'm not sure what 'i'd' have done. My opinion isnt important at all (perhaps bought in Key) but the media circus generated by one defeat - albeit a savage one - is a joke.

What worries me more is how we are gonna take 20 wkts?

It strikes me that if Australia win the toss then Englands hopes die.

There's talk in the media of bringing in two spinners. Not sure if the pitch will turn THAT much. If so, who to discard?

I didnt see Harmy bowl but judging from newspaper articles and posts on here he (once again) failed to deliver. Shame but I think I've even lost patience with him.

FWIW Freddie has to play - even if 10% fit, on crutches and attached to a saline drip. Bell at 3 scares the hell out of me. Promoting Colly to four and inserting Trott at five appears to make no sense. Dropping Onions would be barmy.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 18, 2009)

i agree with everything you've just said. 

trott could be a positive move though, shame he's south african.  thank god there's no ramps.  i would have gone for key tbh, but he plays for an unfashionable team so that's that really. 

harmy should never have been brought back, i don't understand why panesar is still in the squad, he's done nothing for ages.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 18, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> No matter how good Australia were in the 90s, I doubt I'd have grown up idolising Glenn McGrath. That said, that's what I like about cricket – no matter what team you support, you can have heroes from anywhere.



Yeah, that's true. I loved Viv Richards fwiw - I only saw the fag end of his career, last series in England and the one day games with Glamorgan on the telly, god knows how good he was when he was younger, as he was still a fine player then. For some reason Arivinda Da Silva was also a favourite player of mine.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 18, 2009)

FWIW i love the game,every ball,run,wicket and bye.It can lift one to dizzy heights and drop to the lowest of lows(getting flogged by eng)Cant get enough of it.I am lucky to have an aggressive team to follow though who win more that they lose as a ruleMakes it easier to support as opposed to being an english fan,that would be frustrating.But i would still be a passionate supporter nonetheless.I take my hat off to you pommy supporters,sticking with your team takes a lot of loveHope the last test is a rip snorter,with a nailbiting draw the result


----------



## strung out (Aug 18, 2009)

i heard there's going to be a lot of rain


----------



## Nemo (Aug 18, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> Hope the last test is a rip snorter,with a nailbiting draw the result



I hope England win by one run. The very best result there could be imo.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 18, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I hope England win by one run. The very best result there could be imo.



That would certainly boost the dvd sales!


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That would certainly boost the dvd sales!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 19, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That would certainly boost the dvd sales!


It'd be the only way for most people ever to see it.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

England win the toss and will bat.

Onions left out and Harmy back in.....


----------



## strung out (Aug 20, 2009)

oh ffs. please harmy prove me wrong but that is a fucking joke


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

strung_out said:


> oh ffs. please harmy prove me wrong but that is a fucking joke



Dry pitch, makes sense to me


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

ooooh.

*excited*


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Both sides have made questionable selection decisions on the bowling imo. Must be a very long time since a side didn't pick a frontline spinner at the Oval.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Both sides have made questionable selection decisions on the bowling imo. Must be a very long time since a side didn't pick a frontline spinner at the Oval.



Quite.

They'll look to use North, Clarke and Katich instead. Maybe they have confidence that the quicks will prevail and a spinner wont be needed.



Can't fucking stand that Jerusalem and flag waving nonesense beforehand - embarrassing


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2009)

cmon, cmon, cmon...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Quite.
> 
> They'll look to use North, Clarke and Katich instead. Maybe they have confidence that the quicks will prevail and a spinner wont be needed.



I wonder if they'd have made the decision if KP had been playing. He eats second string spinners for breakfast.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Both sides have made questionable selection decisions on the bowling imo. Must be a very long time since a side didn't pick a frontline spinner at the Oval.



Is Swann in, or are you referring to the enemy?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> Is Swann in, or are you referring to the enemy?


Swann's still there. I was referring to the convicts' selections.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

I see Bell now averages less than 40, so people will have to come up with a new trope now.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Swann's still there. I was referring to the convicts' selections.



I thought Hauritz was a real success story for them, surprised he's missed out.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> I thought Hauritz was a real success story for them, surprised he's missed out.


Me too. He's been the most consistent spinner in the series by miles.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Gone - fucking hell


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Fuck it. Why doesn't Cook move his feet occasionally?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 20, 2009)

FFS!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2009)

Great.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Here comes Mr. Free Wicket.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm no cricket expert, but isn't it madness to bat first in such a must-win game?


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 20, 2009)

Ian Bell double century coming up.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I'm no cricket expert, but isn't it madness to bat first in such a must-win game?


On the contrary - on this pitch it's madness not to bat first.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I'm no cricket expert, but isn't it madness to bat first in such a must-win game?



It depends on the pitch and weather really. The Oval has been giving runs for free this year, so it's a good choice to bat first (if you've got a good batting line up that is).


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I'm no cricket expert, but isn't it madness to bat first in such a must-win game?



No, a good team will usually want to bat first. runs on the board are key. with a team like england though it can backfire.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

Saw loads of cricket fans migrating towards The Oval this morning  

12 for 1 is not ideal though is it


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

Warney this morning. He can't resist can he..



> "Up to now, Collingwood has been looking after himself rather than the interests of his team by staying at five, while Ravi Bopara and Ian Bell have been taking the flak above him.
> 
> "Now, at last, he's going to take some responsibility. He should have been putting his hand up to bat at three or four, especially with Kevin Pietersen injured.
> 
> "After Andrew Strauss he is England's most senior batsman and he's been hiding at five. He owes England a match-winning hundred; perhaps then he'll deserve the MBE he collected for scoring seven and 10 four years ago."


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> No, a good team will usually want to bat first. runs on the board are key. with a team like england though it can backfire.



If only there was a third option. England seem to backfire whatever the choice.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> Warney this morning. He can't resist can he..


Aussie in bitter speech about 2005 shock.


----------



## Santino (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> Warney this morning. He can't resist can he..


He's like some tedious cunt in the office who constantly reminds you of something stupid you said in a meeting five years ago.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

This pitch is dry as fuck. The bowlers' run-ups are already looking like a spinner's wet dream.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

Hahahaha, anyone else hear on Sky coverage Warne trying to explain to Bumble what the "Wedding Crashers" film is???? Classic, reminds me of 2005 when Slater was asking Boycott if he had seen "National Lampoon's European Vaction". Cricket is amazing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> No, a good team will usually want to bat first. runs on the board are key. with a team like england though it can backfire.



that's what I mean, the high pressure situation, we'll flake it I think


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

Santino said:


> He's like some tedious cunt in the office who constantly reminds you of something stupid you said in a meeting five years ago.



Out of interest, has warney got any honours from her majesty? Seems crazy collingwood has and the greatest bowler in history hasnt got any...

Or did he get one at some stage?


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> that's what I mean, the high pressure situation, we'll flake it I think



Well, you've gotta back yourself. To bowl first on this pitch would have been foolish. And cowardly.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> that's what I mean, the high pressure situation, we'll flake it I think



As opposed to the total lack of pressure involved in playing catch-up to the side who've just made 550 after you've stuck them in on a featherbed you mean?



gabi said:


> Out of interest, has warney got any honours from her majesty? Seems crazy collingwood has and the greatest bowler in history hasnt got any...
> 
> Or did he get one at some stage?



Surely if he doesn't it's at the door of the Aussie government.


----------



## g force (Aug 20, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Ian Bell double century coming up.



No matter how hard we hope for this, or repeat it in the Ashes thread....deep down we know it won't happen


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Raining. Playing on for the moment though.

Aussie bowling has really been on the money this morning.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

g force said:


> No matter how hard we hope for this, or repeat it in the Ashes thread....deep down we know it won't happen



I expect a very pretty thirty-odd.

At least he's unlikely to get out charging a spinner.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 20, 2009)

g force said:


> No matter how hard we hope for this, or repeat it in the Ashes thread....deep down we know it won't happen



I try to say it every time he comes out to bat.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

Of course we should have batted first. To do other wise would have been pure mentalist idiocy. We need to win the game and to do that we need runs on the board. Why we would be any more likely to get them batting second I don't know...

sorry, I got all narky then, I didn't mean to sound so scathing!


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> I expect a very pretty thirty-odd.
> 
> At least he's unlikely to get out charging a spinner.



Didn't he hit someone for six straight back over their head at Edgbaston?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> I expect a very pretty thirty-odd.
> 
> At least he's unlikely to get out charging a spinner.


Nah. He'll either be out lbw or he'll fence at one outside off and edge to slip.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Of course we should have batted first. To do other wise would have been pure mentalist idiocy. We need to win the game and to do that we need runs on the board. Why we would be any more likely to get them batting second I don't know...
> 
> sorry, I got all narky then, I didn't mean to sound so scathing!



I agree - also because it's hardly a statement of intent putting them in.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Strauss now with 1000 runs against the old enemy.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Great spell of bowling here from Johnson - REALLY giving Bell a going over.

He'll be out very soon at this rate. Looks all at sea


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Great spell of bowling here from Johnson - REALLY giving Bell a going over.
> 
> He'll be out very soon at this rate. Looks all at sea


Looks more like a number 8 than a number 3.


----------



## strung out (Aug 20, 2009)

double century for bell then


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

Ramps would have 300 by now. Bring back Ramps!!!!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Siddle's knee seems to be acting up.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Great spell of bowling here from Johnson - REALLY giving Bell a going over.
> 
> He'll be out very soon at this rate. Looks all at sea



But this is what he's got to figure out how to survive.

How many time I've seen Ponting battered and then score a hundred I don't know.  It's what takes him from good to great.

I only mention Bell and punter in the same breath to draw a distinction, not to suggest they're equivalent.


----------



## Santino (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Siddle's knee seems to be acting up.


Don't worry, the spinner can use up some ov... 

Oh dear.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Ramps would have 300 by now. Bring back Ramps!!!!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Bell looking crocked now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Bell looking crocked now.


Has a bruised knee apparently. Although no one knows how.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

prbably playing football


----------



## Flashman (Aug 20, 2009)

Big-ish score here and we're well in the box seat looking at the pitch, Swanny will like the look of it at any rate.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like Bell's going to be giving another masterclass in picking out the fielders.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

shhhhhhhh!


----------



## Santino (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Has a bruised knee apparently. Although no one knows how.





baldrick said:


> prbably playing football



Keepy-uppies with a cricket ball perhaps.



Any advice on the correct spelling of keepy-uppy and its plural welcomed.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

Is Bell on 30 yet? It's almost time for him to go out no?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Is Bell on 30 yet? It's almost time for him to go out no?


Nearly at 30. 29. So soon, yes. As I said earlier, it'll be an lb or a catch at slip.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Classy shot from Strauss there.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

50 for Strauss. Authoritative innings, dare I say?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

100 up to a really streaky four from Bell off a pretty ropey delivery.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

And England have now outscored their first innings in the last test.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

Bell in the 30s is ON!


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 20, 2009)

double hundred


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Bell almost cleaned up by a jaffa from Hilfenhaus there.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Bell in the 30s is ON!


To be fair to the Shermanator, it can happen anywhere between about 30 and about 65.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

This pitch is looking quite amazingly dusty. There won't be much left by Monday.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> This pitch is looking quite amazingly dusty.



What's ball doing?

Not spinning obv, as there's no spinner.  Any seam or bounce, or all quite placid?


----------



## Flashman (Aug 20, 2009)

Just starting to swing a but now the lacquer is off the ball.

Bit of uneven bounce too. Slow-ish pitch. No seam at all.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> What's ball doing?
> 
> Not spinning obv, as there's no spinner.  Any seam or bounce, or all quite placid?


A little swing, some decent bounce if the bowlers exert themselves. There've even been one or two which have died off the pitch. Pretty decent track though, but if the bowlers do exert themselves, and especially if they *DON'T BOWL TOO SHORT*, there should hopefully be something in it for them.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

108-1 at lunch. A decent morning in the end.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, good morning. 

As for the question of when will Ian Bell get out - the answer is as soon as he starts playing well. I'm happier seeing him clinging on and fighting than punching a few lovely fours in a row and then chipping to mid on for no obvious reason.


----------



## Santino (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> As for the question of when will Ian Bell get out - the answer is as soon as he starts playing well. I'm happier seeing him clinging on and fighting than punching a few lovely fours in a row and then chipping to mid on for no obvious reason.


That's how Strauss saved his career - by grinding out runs even when he looked appalling. His 178 in New Zealand was unbelievably scrappy.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep, not bad.

Hell of a lot to do yet. Strauss has played well but needs to keep concentrating to push on. Bell is living a charmed life and think the Aussies will use the lunch interval to come up with a plan to get him out - he's standing up to bouncers (like the Sky team have been saying), so expect to see a couple of fielders moving in closer.

Must admit to a bit of nervousness sitting here. Looks to have infected the (subdued) crowd too....


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Santino said:


> That's how Strauss saved his career - by grinding out runs even when he looked appalling. His 178 in New Zealand was unbelievably scrappy.


Yep. That definitely had a very different feel to his innings today, for example.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

Santino said:


> That's how Strauss saved his career - by grinding out runs even when he looked appalling. His 178 in New Zealand was unbelievably scrappy.



Yes, funnily enough that exact thought crossed my mind a few minutes ago.


----------



## Santino (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Yes, funnily enough that exact thought crossed my mind a few minutes ago.


That's because I control what you think.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

Santino said:


> That's because I control what you think.



You disgusting pervert!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2009)

I've been squinting at the score through one eye every 20 mins. or so all morning. Can't bear for this to go wrong.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I've been squinting at the score through one eye every 20 mins. or so all morning. Can't bear for this to go wrong.



I hate those agonising delays in cricinfo updates - either a wicket's fallen or the typist has gone for a slash.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> I hate those agonising delays in cricinfo updates - either a wicket's fallen or the typist has gone for a slash.


If a wicket falls you'll probably hear it here first.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm.  Do you reckon we could get an urban desktop scorecard?


----------



## g force (Aug 20, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> double hundred



Bless


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

Regarding the Bell double hundred. 

When Rob key made that double hundred, me and my mate were watching it laughing at him for having a big square face and being shit cos he had had a rubbish series. - when he was on about 4 and had fenced at one uunconvincingly I said, watch the big fat public school boy lummox get 214 or something. 

He then got 214... 

(I'm not sure it was actually 214, but you get the gist - also, I quite like Rob Key and my insults were only a joke and I'm not sure he is a public schoolboy, but he just looked so posh and well fed in his cricket whites)

That was the high point of my life predictions wise.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Regarding the Bell double hundred.
> 
> When Rob key made that double hundred, me and my mate were watching it laughing at him for having a big square face and being shit cos he had had a rubbish series. - when he was on about 4 and had fenced at one uunconvincingly I said, watch the big fat public school boy lummox get 214 or something.
> 
> ...


It was 221 according to Cricinfo.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It was 221 according to Cricinfo.



Ah, I couldn't be bothered to look it up!


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

Bumble on TMS - not heard him for ages as I don't have Sky, forgotton how entertaining he is!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> (I'm not sure it was actually 214, but you get the gist - also, I quite like Rob Key and my insults were only a joke and *I'm not sure he is a public schoolboy, but he just looked so posh and well fed in his cricket whites*)


He isn't, given that he's a man and left school some years ago. And he wasn't as he went to a comprehensive. 

hth


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Beat me to it LBJ - Key comes from Dulwich (my manor-ish) too 

He does have a big square face into which it looks like he feeds pies into at an alarming rate though


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He isn't, given that he's a man and left school some years ago. And he wasn't as he went to a comprehensive.
> 
> hth



Aye it does help, but he _looked_ like a chubby posh 13 yr old... 

For what it's worth, I'd have picked Key for this game.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Aye it does help, but he _looked_ like a chubby posh 13 yr old...


Fair enough. If you hear him speak, that will disabuse you of any notions of his poshness. 

I'd have picked him too.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Aye it does help, but he _looked_ like a chubby posh 13 yr old...
> 
> For what it's worth, I'd have picked Key for this game.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

You can be fat if you're a batsman.  And perhaps if you're a leggie.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


>



I'm in next? Shit!


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> You can be fat if you're a batsman.  And perhaps if you're a leggie.



Or a Bermudan off spinner who also is a prison warden...


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2009)

Bollocks


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

hmmm.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Careless dismissal from Strauss.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

Bugger


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Strauss gone 

Looked like he was set for a big score too..........

Not gonna score fast with a nervous Bell and Colly at the crease


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Or a Bermudan off spinner who also is a prison warden...



I like him.  He gives hope to us all.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Strauss gone
> 
> Looked like he was set for a big score too..........
> 
> Not gonna score fast with a nervous Bell and Colly at the crease



Two MBE's between em. I'm sure they can muster something.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Strauss gone
> 
> Looked like he was set for a big score too..........
> 
> Not gonna score fast with a nervous Bell and Colly at the crease



Colly owes us some runs, Cardiff was a long time ago now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Colly owes us some runs, Cardiff was a long time ago now.


Trouble is he doesn't really specialise in winning causes.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Trouble is he doesn't really specialise in winning causes.


Bit harsh. A first-innings double hundred in Aus last time round. It wasn't his fault the team conspired to lose from the position he'd set up.

Trouble is he's out of form, and there are fewer more painful sights in cricket than an out-of-form Paul Collingwood.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Bit harsh. A first-innings double hundred in Aus last time round. It wasn't his fault the team conspired to lose from the position he'd set up.
> 
> Trouble is he's out of form, and there are fewer more painful sights in cricket than an out-of-form Paul Collingwood.


Not really harsh. Every team needs a grafter. It's just that it's not necessarily a rewarding role in terms of public recognition.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

Collingwood is GOD.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

CollingGod.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

I've been patiently putting up with it for many pages now in an attempt to not jinx anything, but I finally have to say it: All you Collingwood and Bell haters?  FUCK OFF!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

50 for Bell now. Expect a dismissal soon.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 50 for Bell now. Expect a dismissal soon.


Just like we expected one when he was on 30?  Keep on calling it -- you're bound to be right eventually.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I've been patiently putting up with it for many pages now in an attempt to not jinx anything, but I finally have to say it: All you Collingwood and Bell haters?  FUCK OFF!


I like Collingwood. He's severely underrated to the extent that even when he's playing well people are always calling for him to be dropped, and it's pretty much entirely down to him that England are still in the series at all. Bell on the other hand...


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Bell wouldn't be in my first strength XI.  But he's still my number 1 replacement for any injured batsman.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

Ramps would have 500 by now. 

I want CollingGod to have my babies.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Just like we expected one when he was on 30?  Keep on calling it -- you're bound to be right eventually.


I said it would happen between about 30 and about 65. I'm happy to be proved wrong but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I said it would happen between about 30 and about 65. I'm happy to be proved wrong but I'm not holding my breath.


I'd be ecstatic to have a batsman in the side that consistently got between 30 and 65 in every single test.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 20, 2009)

what's the score?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I'd be ecstatic to have a batsman in the side that consistently got between 30 and 65 in every single test.



It's fine when the team are doing well. The trouble is he has never turned it on when the team needed someone to play a lone hand.



mwgdrwg said:


> what's the score?



131-2.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I'd be ecstatic to have a batsman in the side that consistently got between 30 and 65 in every single test.


Except that never happens. Bell gets between 30 and 65 when he gets in – he could and maybe should have been out for 0 today, for instance. Everyone gets low scores. Everyone. So you really have to make it count when you get in.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It's fine when the team are doing well. The trouble is he has never turned it on when the team needed someone to play a lone hand.


Which is why he would not be in my first XI.  But he doesn't deserve the ire that people give him as a substitute.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Been watchin this while half asleep due to fuck all sleep last night, finally woken up now sort of, decent stuff this from england so far.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Except that never happens. Bell gets between 30 and 65 when he gets in – he could and maybe should have been out for 0 today, for instance. Everyone gets low scores. Everyone. So you really have to make it count when you get in.


Look -- you're writing him off when he's 50 not out!  At least give him a chance to possibly score more than 65 before castigating him!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Ball just starting to reverse at ~35 overs. Definitely a good sign for the direction of the match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Look -- you're writing him off when he's 50 not out!  At least give him a chance to possibly score more than 65 before castigating him!



exactly.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Which is why he would not be in my first XI.  But he doesn't deserve the ire that people give him as a substitute.


It's not just that though, it's the incomprehensibility of playing him at first drop when he can be a nervous starter (especially against the Aussies) and has, afaik, never made a test hundred unless someone else in the team has already made one first.

Strauss's wicket a massive no ball btw.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I've been patiently putting up with it for many pages now in an attempt to not jinx anything, but I finally have to say it: All you Collingwood and Bell haters?  FUCK OFF!



Just seen this post btw, but my hatred of bell has been justified, always liked collingwood.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

I wonder how many balls are actually no balls and are never called? Quite remarkable how many wickets and boundaries (where we see replays) turn out to be so. Pretty silly to expect umpires to be able to call them though.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I wonder how many balls are actually no balls and are never called? Quite remarkable how many wickets and boundaries (where we see replays) turn out to be so. Pretty silly to expect umpires to be able to call them though.


Quite a lot I should think. Although to be fair, I doubt they usually miss such massive ones as the Strauss dismissal.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It's not just that though, it's the incomprehensibility of playing him at first drop when he can be a nervous starter (especially against the Aussies) and has, afaik, never made a test hundred unless someone else in the team has already made one first.


It's almost like you're willing him to fail!

As we speak, he's 59 not out.  So I'd already dispute the idea that he has FAILED at number 3.  He hasn't yet put together a match-winning innings, but you're even destroying the guy when he's put togther a decent knock.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I wonder how many balls are actually no balls and are never called? Quite remarkable how many wickets and boundaries (where we see replays) turn out to be so. Pretty silly to expect umpires to be able to call them though.


How so? Checking whether the bowler has overstepped is the umpire's very first duty for each play. They should get it right every time.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Which is why he would not be in my first XI.  But he doesn't deserve the ire that people give him as a substitute.



It's not hate or ire, it's frustration that a player who is apparantly as good as anyone in the world just about has such weaknesses that seem to preclude him having the impact that he should. Those of us who are old enough to remember Hick and Ramprakash, well Bell pays the price for similar frustrations. 

It's a kind of symbol of the way the English are seen by the Aussies that Bell struggles while, for sake of argument, Marcus North gets multiple hundreds. Who is the better player technically? Bell. Who gets the runs? North... Bell is seemingly phased, and seem to have not worked at the problems in his game, while other batsmen like North make the best of less talent. Could substitute Colly for North I suppose. 

Now, I'd LOVE him to get a hundred here, I really, really, really would - just as I suspect everyone on the thread apart from the Aussies would. So far, he's done really well, he's fought and got lucky and battled etc - but if he gets out for 63, well ,it doesn't answer any questions about him at all, just says what we fear - that he simply doesn't have the mentality to do it when the tough gets going to use a cliche - you can't argue with the fact the evidence suggests he hasn't performed in the big moments thus far.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It's almost like you're willing him to fail!
> 
> As we speak, he's 59 not out.  So I'd already dispute the idea that he has FAILED at number 3.  He hasn't yet put together a match-winning innings, but you're even destroying the guy when he's put togther a decent knock.



It's not picking on him, it's questioning the wisdom of picking an indisputably flakey player at 3 in the biggest test of the last 4 years. Now, of course it might be a stroke of genius and as I say, I really want him to do well and I'm sure Belly isn't getting live relays of Urban75 comments at drinks...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It's almost like you're willing him to fail!
> 
> As we speak, he's 59 not out.  So I'd already dispute the idea that he has FAILED at number 3.  He hasn't yet put together a match-winning innings, but you're even destroying the guy when he's put togther a decent knock.


I'm not willing him to fail. I hope very much that he doesn't. He's just, as our citrusy friend says, a very frustrating player in that he's technically very good but never quite seems to turn it on when it really counts. Aesthetically wonderful but temperamentally dubious.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I'm not willing him to fail. I hope very much that he doesn't. He's just, as our citrusy friend says, a very frustrating player in that he's technically very good but never quite seems to turn it on when it really counts.



Just like quite a few england players....


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Quite a lot I should think. Although to be fair, I doubt they usually miss such massive ones as the Strauss dismissal.



I dunno, I seem to see pretty big ones on replays quite often, for boundaries/close calls/whatever that they replay.




			
				littlebabyjesus said:
			
		

> How so? Checking whether the bowler has overstepped is the umpire's very first duty for each play. They should get it right every time.


They're at a poor angle, and are expected to make decisions at the other end first and foremost. Given that no balls seem to be missed very often, it's quite clear that expecting them to catch them all is very unrealistic.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 20, 2009)

double hundred coming up.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Just like quite a few england players....


Well, it is one of the traditional types for England batsmen of recent years. There's either the grafter, who scores much-needed but ugly runs, or there's the aesthete, who has all the strokes but never quite seems to put in the performances their technique promises.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

I feel the same as the above and i'm positive EVERYONE on this thread would love the Shermanator to get a big score but.......as has been eloquently stated above he has his flaws which let him down badly when he should have (judging by his technique and all round skills) cemented a place in the England team and been averaging 50 not just under 40


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Either way, its going well so far, which is what matters atm.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

Looking at the wicket/no-ball again, it seems his whole body/back leg is in the way of seeing his front foot. Really need the 3rd umpire checking out that front foot or something.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

The thing which sums up Bell to me is his highest score of 199. He has the skill to be a great batsman, but somehow it never quite happens. Now someone with the technique of Bell and the grit of Collingwood, what a cricketer he would be.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Caps-lock lol on Cricinfo:



> 38.3 Hilfenhaus to Bell, no run, bELL IGNORES THIS ONE OUTSIDE OFF



Well, it amused me.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

Isn't that what the shift key is for? People actually turn caps lock on/off for names and stuff????


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Isn't that what the shift key is for? People actually turn caps lock on/off for names and stuff????


It's easy to miss the shift with the left pinky and hit caps lock instead.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It's easy to miss the shift with the left pinky and hit caps lock instead.



Thats what I thought


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh right, haha. Forgot it even existed, I always use the right one.

Guess he doesn't touch-type then, not sure that's better!


----------



## Andy the Don (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Well, it is one of the traditional types for England batsmen of recent years. There's either the grafter, who scores much-needed but ugly runs, *or there's the aesthete, who has all the strokes but never quite seems to put in the performances their technique promises.*


 
Admitt it you are talking about David Gower..


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Andy the Don said:


> Admitt it you are talking about David Gower..


He was better than that at his best. Anyway, I'm too young to remember Gower as a player.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> They're at a poor angle, and are expected to make decisions at the other end first and foremost.


Not true. They are expected first, in terms of time, to determine whether or not the ball is legal. If it is not legal, what happens at the other end is not all that relevant. And they aren't at such a poor angle – they are almost stood right over the crease. A lapse in concentration is the only excuse for me, and an umpire making a mistake with this for more than one ball a day needs to be taken to the nets for remedial work.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

Which umpire was responsible this time?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> He was better than that at his best. Anyway, I'm too young to remember Gower as a player.


Difference between Gower and Bell is that Gower didn't get out because of pressure. He'd get out to an airy waft more or less at random, whether playing well or badly, pressure or no pressure, but he did make runs when it counted too. Gower in full flow was a joy to watch – he made it look entirely effortless.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Shane Watson is 'unwell' apparently.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Feck off aussies with ya desperate appeals.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

I thought he was dead there.  Not out though, although there was a suggestion of a noise when passing the bat.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Umpire always knows best.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> Which umpire was responsible this time?


Your man Bowden.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Your man Bowden.



Good umpire


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Umpire always knows best.


Well he was right this time.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Does anyone know offhand what the rules are regarding Watson batting if he's off the field for any length of time?


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Your man Bowden.



He's given your guys their fair share anyway. You wouldn't have won in 2005 without his assistance at Edgbaston.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Slo mo revealed Hilfenhaus's delayed appeal 

Shot


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Well he was right this time.



Did he fuck up earlier or something? I've only been paying it abit of attention while i was half asleep earlier....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> He's given your guys their fair share anyway. You wouldn't have won in 2005 without his assistance at Edgbaston.





Sure sure. Its not like our players could ever be actually good enough, nah, its those damn umpries! Yes! That's right.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> He's given your guys their fair share anyway. You wouldn't have won in 2005 without his assistance at Edgbaston.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Did he fuck up earlier or something? I've only been paying it abit of attention while i was half asleep earlier....


Didn't spot the massive overstep when Strauss was out.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Well he was right this time.





That was very out.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Sure sure. Its not like our players could ever be actually good enough, nah, its those damn umpries! Yes! That's right.



You think Kasper was actually out at Edgbaston? Even bowden admits he fucked that one up.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh gabi..you've opened my mind now...its the umpires obviously doing all the work out there!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks gabi.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Oh gabi..you've opened my mind now...its the umpires obviously doing all the work out there!!!



They play their part, yes. Your captain should still be out there, no?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

I honestly appreciate it.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> That was very out.


I thought so first up, but the replays suggest that the noise may have been just after the ball passed the edge.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

I've just put a crafty fiver on england by the way


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> You think Kasper was actually out at Edgbaston? Even bowden admits he fucked that one up.


Be fair, everyone else at the time thought that Kasper was out as well. It was only the replays which showed his hand off the handle at the time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> They play their part, yes. Your captain should still be out there, no?



I didn't see that dismissal, but i'm not gonna moan and whinge about it for another four years.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> I've just put a crafty fiver on england by the way


You couldn't put a tenner on the Aussies could you?


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> You couldn't put a tenner on the Aussies could you?



Nope, england all the way. sorry.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Yay!  Bell passes the magic 65!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I didn't see that dismissal, but i'm not gonna moan and whinge about it for another four years.


This. No ball or not, Strauss still played rather limply at a ball just outside off, and he paid the price for it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Yay!  Bell passes the magic 65!



200 coming up for him!


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I thought so first up, but the replays suggest that the noise may have been just after the ball passed the edge.



Some of them are inconclusive, but Snicko shows exactly what realtime sounded like: An edge.

Oh well, just been really awful umpiring all round this series. Sad.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> You think Kasper was actually out at Edgbaston? Even bowden admits he fucked that one up.



But even Kasper said he would have given it out..


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 20, 2009)

any chance of a score update?  ta


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> This. No ball or not, Strauss still played rather limply at a ball just outside off, and he paid the price for it.



Yup, agreed.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Some of them are inconclusive, but Snicko shows exactly what realtime sounded like: An edge.
> 
> Oh well, just been really awful umpiring all round this series. Sad.


You do like your hyperbole, don't you? Decisions like that are not 'awful,' they're marginal. Awful is where massive no balls are missed (like Strauss here and that Flintoff wicket at Lord's), people are out when they obviously haven't hit it, or are given lb when the ball pitches a mile outside leg.

E2A: as I believe I have observed before, I don't recall a single instance of a team winning a test undeservedly due to umpiring mistakes.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> any chance of a score update?  ta



http://www.cricinfo.com/engvaus2009/engine/current/match/345974.html


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

166/2 (cricinfo)


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> any chance of a score update?  ta


167-2.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> You do like your hyperbole, don't you? Decisions like that are not 'awful,' they're marginal. Awful is where massive no balls are missed (like Strauss here and that Flintoff wicket at Lord's), people are out when they obviously haven't hit it, or are given lb when the ball pitches a mile outside leg.



Discordia's just like most england haters, they like to whinge about decisions for years and years.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

167-2


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> http://www.cricinfo.com/engvaus2009/engine/current/match/345974.html



Ta for the updates. All sport sites banned at work


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

Not awful is it? 
They need to dig in but I was hoping for this sort of score at this stage.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ta for the updates. All sport sites banned at work


What about BBC news?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Not awful at all.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Ta for the updates. All sport sites banned at work


If they've done that, how have they managed not to ban U75 as well?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not awful is it?
> They need to dig in but I was hoping for this sort of score at this stage.


Nope. Pretty steady so far. If they keep at it like this, they should post a decent total.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If they've done that, how have they managed not to ban U75 as well?



Cause its not a sport site.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> You do like your hyperbole, don't you? Decisions like that are not 'awful,' they're marginal. Awful is where massive no balls are missed (like Strauss here and that Flintoff wicket at Lord's), people are out when they obviously haven't hit it, or are given lb when the ball pitches a mile outside leg.



Oh learn to read. I never said that decision was awful. I said the umpiring this series has been awful. There have been numerous very poor decisions, and plenty more merely bad ones. Which adds up to, wait for it, awful umpiring.




			
				TrippyLondoner said:
			
		

> Discordia's just like most england haters, they like to whinge about decisions for years and years.


The only terrible decision I've even mentioned more than a week after the fact is the Symonds non-dismissal at Sydney. One of cricket's great thefts.

But I'm just an England hater, righto.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Cause its not a sport site.


But it is a place of timewasting and procrastination _par excéllence_.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> But it is a place of timewasting and procrastination _par excéllence_.



sssssshhhh

Don't let them think they should ban this!


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

Collingwood is not a test match number 4. Collingwood and Bell batting is just grim..


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

So come on then -- how many does Belly have to make before he will get some grudging support from the haters?  Just for the record, like.  Will 70 do it?  80?  Or does it have to be a tonne?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Haven't found it grim myself.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> So come on then -- how many does Belly have to make before he will get some grudging support from the haters?  Just for the record, like.  Will 70 do it?  80?  Or does it have to be a tonne?



I reckon that and a five-for.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> So come on then -- how many does Belly have to make before he will get some grudging support from the haters?  Just for the record, like.  Will 70 do it?  80?  Or does it have to be a tonne?



has to be 100. Just to show he can mentally go on and possibly help us win the match rather than playing a good innings in a hopeless match.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Oh learn to read. I never said that decision was awful. I said the umpiring this series has been awful. There have been numerous very poor decisions, and plenty more merely bad ones. Which adds up to, wait for it, awful umpiring.



I wouldn't say that the decision-making in the round has been that far below average. Certainly the umpiring has been better than on England's tour of the Windies where the likes of Messrs Harper and Tiffin really did make a mess of things. I think what's really changed is the number of tools available to scrutinise the umpiring with the advent of things like Hotspot, Snicko, Hawkeye, etc. (although I'd submit that decision-making for lbws is a lot better than it used to be).


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> has to be 100. Just to show he can mentally go on and possibly help us win the match rather than playing a good innings in a hopeless match.


So if he's out for 75, say, he's still more deserving of head-shaking than the other batsman?  Even if he top scores?

This is a one hell of a metaphor for supporting England.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> So come on then -- how many does Belly have to make before he will get some grudging support from the haters?  Just for the record, like.  Will 70 do it?  80?  Or does it have to be a tonne?



He needs to score a lot of runs for a couple of years (I know he can't do this right now) against all the teams, which means making hundreds. It's not hate, just frustration.. watching Bell and Collingwood bat is not as much fun (for me) as watching Bopara and KP..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> So if he's out for 75, say, he's still more deserving of head-shaking than the other batsman?  Even if he top scores?
> 
> This is a one hell of a metaphor for supporting England.



75 would be decent though, but he has a good chance to score big here. Which could mean the difference between us winning losing or drawing this.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> He needs to score a lot of runs for a couple of years (I know he can't do this right now) against all the teams, which means making hundreds. It's not hate, just frustration.. watching Bell and Collingwood bat is not as much fun (for me) as watching Bopara and KP..


Bopara?  The guy who just scored 20-something after 20-something?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Bopara/KP can be even more frustrating.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> So if he's out for 75, say, he's still more deserving of head-shaking than the other batsman?  Even if he top scores?
> 
> This is a one hell of a metaphor for supporting England.


It has to be said that for the sake of his self-respect if nothing else, he should certainly be looking to get a big score in this situation.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It has to be said that for the sake of his self-respect if nothing else, he should certainly be looking to get a big score in this situation.


Right, well, that's what I'm asking.  What is "a big score".  From where I'm sitting, 95 is a big score.  So is 80, for that matter.  There is nothing magical that happens as 99 ticks over to 100.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Need to pick up the scoring abit here, i must say...


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> So if he's out for 75, say, he's still more deserving of head-shaking than the other batsman?  Even if he top scores?
> 
> This is a one hell of a metaphor for supporting England.



For real and long lasting justification of his selection at 3 he needs to score a score that has a big influence on England winning the game. What that will be is impossible to say. That's what test 3s and 4s should be doing. That's their job. So far he's doing well, but we don't know the context of the entire game so can't judge the relative merit of his runs thus far yet.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

Bugger


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Colly caught at gully.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

oh ffs i jinxed them. well, hopefully we can pick up the run rate now.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Colly gone..

Good luck Trott


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 20, 2009)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 20, 2009)

Bollocks!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Right, well, that's what I'm asking.  What is "a big score".  From where I'm sitting, 95 is a big score.  So is 80, for that matter.  There is nothing magical that happens as 99 ticks over to 100.


From here it's probably got to be 110-120+.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> oh ffs i jinxed them. well, hopefully we can pick up the run rate now.



Why do we need to pick up the run rate? It's not 20/20. Scoring 450 slowly is better than 350 quickly.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Good luck Trott



C'mon Trotters, show us a century!


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> E2A: as I believe I have observed before, I don't recall a single instance of a team winning a test undeservedly due to umpiring mistakes.



You're joking, right? Australia 190-6, Symonds 30 odd with a huge nick, not given and go one to make 450+, Symonds 160 odd? Australia go on to win with Clarke getting a hat trick (including another dodgy decision, whaddya know) just in the nick of time (ETA: Nick of time being a whole two overs. Of course a player getting 130 runs they don't deserve had no effect there!)? You think those decisions _had no effect?_

You're either mad or just really stupid.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

especially has to be over 100 cause its the oval.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> From here it's probably got to be 110-120+.


Basically, whatever score he happens to be on, he has to get 60% more.


----------



## Santino (Aug 20, 2009)

So, what are we going to call Trott? 

Trotter? Trottles? Trottski?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Why do we need to pick up the run rate? It's not 20/20. Scoring 450 slowly is better than 350 quickly.



Just worried about how much time we'll have to bowl out the aussies. probs too nervous,mind.


----------



## g force (Aug 20, 2009)

Don'tfuckingthrowyourwicketaway-ski


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

I mean they're not 'shot' makers or if they are they keep it well hidden (yes Bopara has failed to score and is a bad example). Traditionally a number 3 and 4 has been the best player, ready to take the game away from the opposition. I don't see that in Bell and Collingwood. 

As a cricket lover, of current test players I'd rather watch Mohammed Yousuf, Kumar Sangakarra, Ricky Ponting, Hashim Amla, Chris Gayle, KP.. just an aside. Of course I want to see Bell do well, I just wish he would!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> You're joking, right? Australia 190-6, Symonds 30 odd with a huge nick, not given and go one to make 450+, Symonds 160 odd? Australia go on to win with Clarke getting a hat trick (including another dodgy decision, whaddya know) just in the nick of time (ETA: Nick of time being a whole two overs. Of course a player getting 130 runs they don't deserve had no effect there!)? You think those decisions _had no effect?_
> 
> You're either mad or just really stupid.


Well there is the question of what England were doing for the other 130-odd of Symonds's knock. Shit happens, but people still don't win test matches without making runs and taking 20 wickets, however they do it. It's like Marx said (in a different context): 'men make their own history, but they do not do it just as they please.'


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Collingwood is a number 5 batsman.  It's not his fault that England don't have any depth to choose from, meaning that he has to play at number 4 instead.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Kabbes- why would we want bell to fail? Aslong as he does his job as he should and helps the team into a good match winning position(which is his job at number 3), then were fine with that, problem is, he doesn't most of the time.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Kabbes- why would we want bell to fail? Aslong as he does his job as he should and helps the team into a good match winning position(which is his job at number 3), then were fine with that, problem is, he doesn't most of the time.


Because if there is one thing people love more than a victory, it's righteous anger against a scapegoat?  And to be proved right in their negative opinion of someone?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Right, well, that's what I'm asking.  What is "a big score".  From where I'm sitting, 95 is a big score.  So is 80, for that matter.  There is nothing magical that happens as 99 ticks over to 100.



Yes, but to him there will be something magical... If he gets out now, people will rightly or wrongly say 'he blew it' whereas with another player, they wouldn't. 

If he scores 120+ he can say, "I played in a massive game under huge pressure and fronted up and did it" - saying "oh, but I scored an 80 once in the ashes" is somewhat pathetic in the fullness of time really for a player of his ability. 

I can't imagine Waugh or someone saying, "y'know, 80 isn't a bad score when you think about it" 

I agree with you, Bell is under pressure, but the pressure he is under is a result of repeated faliure when it matters. He justified his selection already to an extent, but to really justify it, to make it seem like he deserves the spot for a while etc, well, he's still got some work to do, which I would imagine, he and anyone else can see. 

This is his third Ashes series and he hasn't got a hundred yet irc. Aussie first timers Marcus North has about THREE! Brad Haddin has got one etc etc...  (2 or 3 can't remember)  - So y'know. He needs a big score. Simple. 

And I hope he gets it and more.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

Carl Hooper retired ages ago. And if you think Bell's wasting his talent, what did Hooper do?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Because if there is one thing people love more than a victory, it's righteous anger against a scapegoat?  And to be proved right in their negative opinion of someone?



No, not really.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Basically, whatever score he happens to be on, he has to get 60% more.


No. He just has to make enough to prove that he can step up to the plate when the team need him and doesn't make 'enough' runs and get out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Because if there is one thing people love more than a victory, it's righteous anger against a scapegoat?  And to be proved right in their negative opinion of someone?



You're missing the point completely, and obviously aren't going to listen to anyone explaining what we really think. Continue overreacting though, nevermind.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

No, I do get it.  But surely when a guy scores (checks...) 71 not out, you can put such things behind you and say "Good on yer, mate"?  And accept that he has at least justified himself enough to deserve another chance?  Even if it is only one more chance?


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Well there is the question of what England were doing for the other 130-odd of Symonds's knock. Shit happens, but people still don't win test matches without making runs and taking 20 wickets, however they do it. It's like Marx said (in a different context): 'men make their own history, but they do not do it just as they please.'



It was against India, please get a clue. It's quite famous, you know. And pretty much everyone except Australia thinks they were robbed.

(in the other 130 they got him out twice more, and neither were given, FYI. Another fun one was Dravid getting a shocker to spark a batting collapse on the last day).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 20, 2009)

Bell's on 71 - better than fuck all! 

C'mon Bell, do the tonne me ole son!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> No, I do get it.  But surely when a guy scores (checks...) 71 not out, you can put such things behind you and say "Good on yer, mate"?  And accept that he has at least justified himself enough to deserve another chance?  Even if it is only one more chance?



We've already explained a thousand times and you come back with the same answer.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> It was against India, please get a clue. It's quite famous, you know. And pretty much everyone except Australia thinks they were robbed.
> 
> (in the other 130 they got him out twice more, and neither were given, FYI. Another fun one was Dravid getting a shocker to spark a batting collapse on the last day).


Okay then, replace 'England' with 'India' and the point still stands.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Carl Hooper retired ages ago. And if you think Bell's wasting his talent, what did Hooper do?



Sorry mental typo, I meant Chris Gayle, not Hooper (obv. going mad) - and the qualification was either 'dominant' runs or consistent scoring against all comers. 

I'm only disappointed with Bell to date.. for this innings a big score would be 150 plus..?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> We've already explained a thousand times and you come back with the same answer.


Er, yes.  Because I don't think your explanation stands up of course.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Sorry mental typo, I meant Chris Gayle, not Hooper (obv. going mad) - and the qualification was either 'dominant' runs or consistent scoring against all comers.
> 
> I'm only disappointed with Bell to date.. for this innings a big score would be 150 plus..?


Jesus, it gets higher and higher.  What other player would be judged a success only if they scored 150?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I'm only disappointed with Bell to date.. for this innings a big score would be 150 plus..?



Probably in the end. As with a lot of stats (which Kabbes should appreciate), the better he does, the higher the bar gets raised.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Er, yes.  Because I don't think your explanation stands up of course.



Even though everyone else is saying it? Ok, but you're right ofcourse.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Jesus, it gets higher and higher.  What other player would be judged a success only if they scored 150?


It's not that so much, it's just that it's almost universal that people feel when players get out 'oh, if only he'd managed a few more runs.' After all, if he got out for 120, say, I suspect even he would feel that he'd missed a chance at a few more.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Er, yes.  Because I don't think your explanation stands up of course.



So Bell has consistently performed well for England in pressure situations and been a regular match winner in crucial games has he?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> So Bell has consistently performed well for England in pressure situations and been a regular match winner in crucial games has he?



I was just going to bring this point up but couldn't think how to word it!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Fackin hell, last 11 overs: 11 runs 1 wicket, ugh. Didn't realize it was that bad.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Trott finally off the mark.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Fackin hell, last 11 overs: 11 runs 1 wicket, ugh. Didn't realize it was that bad.


It's test cricket. It's like that sometimes. And no one's going to want to be out just before tea.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Fackin hell, last 11 overs: 11 runs 1 wicket, ugh. Didn't realize it was that bad.


This is the first day of a test match. 11 runs 1 wicket is better than 50 runs 2 wickets. Have some patience.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It's test cricket. It's like that sometimes. And no one's going to want to be out just before tea.



Aye i know.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Jesus, it gets higher and higher.  What other player would be judged a success only if they scored 150?



It's not just a target for Bell though, although it is him discussed here? Throughout test cricket for any batsman, there is a call to make big scores (leveled at Cook for not making more than 130? in his first 8 centuries?, KP for not making more than 158 for a while..) and in test cricket that means 150 plus.. that's one fairly standard measure of a test batsman?

I would question Cook, Bopara, Bell, Collingwood for any number of reasons, in Bell's case though it has always been that he has not made a big score against the Aussies and failure not to 'go on'.. I'm pleased he's doing well here, but the answer to your question about Bell, is that a score that would brook no arguments from people would be 150 plus.. even if he makes a ton, people will say 'why didn't he capitalise on a pitch when it's at his best, when he was well set etc.'


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

180-3 at tea, good stuff overall.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

180-3 at tea. Aussies just shaded that session imo. Very slow over rate.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Okay then, replace 'England' with 'India' and the point still stands.



Your "point" seems to be that people don't win matches without making runs and taking 20 wickets. Rather obvious, and quite true. Of course, whether you are able to take 20 wickets depends 100% on the umpires, as they are the ones who decide if something is a wicket. And whether you are able to score runs depends on whether the umpire decides to give you out for no reason.

Thus, umpires can affect a match, by giving wickets that are not out, and vice-versa. They did this routinely in the mentioned Test. Always in favor of Australia. Your proposition is that this poor umpiring did not affect the result of the Test. Given how lopsided the poor decisions were, and India were 2 overs from a draw, your proposition is fucking stupid.

And you're a coward for trying to defend it instead of simply admitting it was a silly thing to say.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2009)

Aye, was expecting a bit more nerves and wobbles. 
It is important that England get off to a decent start to get a sliver of morale back in the team.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Your "point" seems to be that people don't win matches without making runs and taking 20 wickets. Rather obvious, and quite true. Of course, whether you are able to take 20 wickets depends 100% on the umpires, as they are the ones who decide if something is a wicket. And whether you are able to score runs depends on whether the umpire decides to give you out for no reason.
> 
> Thus, umpires can affect a match, by giving wickets that are not out, and vice-versa. They did this routinely in the mentioned Test. Always in favor of Australia. Your proposition is that this poor umpiring did not affect the result of the Test. Given how lopsided the poor decisions were, and India were 2 overs from a draw, your proposition is fucking stupid.
> 
> And you're a coward for trying to defend it instead of simply admitting it was a silly thing to say.


We're never going to agree, so why not agree to disagree instead of hurling imprecations?

E2A: and you're misrepresenting me, what I said was that no one has ever won a test without the performance to merit it. I'm quite prepared to believe that there have been some matches which might otherwise have been draws, but results like that are almost always very marginal.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> We're never going to agree, so why not agree to disagree instead of hurling imprecations?



Good idea, its tiring reading endless discussion about the same old shit that will ultimately change nothing.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> So Bell has consistently performed well for England in pressure situations and been a regular match winner in crucial games has he?


Huh?  Where have I said that?  All I've said was that the man deserves not to have unreasonable expectations placed upon him.  If he scores a decent knock, that is an encouraging sign that should be nurtured.  You don't help matters if a man scores 120 and all you say is, "huh, should have been 150."


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> It's not just a target for Bell though, although it is him discussed here? Throughout test cricket for any batsman, there is a call to make big scores (leveled at Cook for not making more than 130? in his first 8 centuries?, KP for not making more than 158 for a while..) and in test cricket that means 150 plus.. that's one fairly standard measure of a test batsman?
> 
> I would question Cook, Bopara, Bell, Collingwood for any number of reasons, in Bell's case though it has always been that he has not made a big score against the Aussies and failure not to 'go on'.. I'm pleased he's doing well here, but the answer to your question about Bell, is that a score that would brook no arguments from people would be 150 plus.. even if he makes a ton, people will say 'why didn't he capitalise on a pitch when it's at his best, when he was well set etc.'


It's true.  But the practical reason why it is difficult to score 150 is that you generally have to do so after an overnight break.  So you aren't "well set" when you start all over again in the morning -- it's like you've come in all over again.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Huh?  Where have I said that?  All I've said was that the man deserves not to have unreasonable expectations placed upon him.  If he scores a decent knock, that is an encouraging sign that should be nurtured.  You don't help matters if a man scores 120 and all you say is, "huh, should have been 150."


I don't think it's ever a case of 'should have been 150.' More 'might have been 150.' Although, of course, if someone gets out for a nice round 150, it's then a case of 'good chance for him to get a double.'


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice to see out latest South African Test player bedding in!


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It's true.  But the practical reason why it is difficult to score 150 is that you generally have to do so after an overnight break.  So you aren't "well set" when you start all over again in the morning -- it's like you've come in all over again.



150 is a benchmark though (rightly or wrongly - Holding just mentioned it with Bell in mind just now) and yes, part of that test is the number of breaks in play that getting to that score incorporates, although in a day where they were scoring over 4 an over, it is almost a realistic target for a score in a day (20-25 runs per over).

Fingers crossed Bell and Trott stay in for the rest of the day..


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> So Bell has consistently performed well for England in pressure situations and been a regular match winner in crucial games has he?


what about now?  if this isn't a pressure sitch i don't know what is.  72 not out in a final against the aussies


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

This series has been nowhere near the quality of 2005 has it. Or am I not allowed to say that? Bit of a letdown.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> This series has been nowhere near the quality of 2005 has it. Or am I not allowed to say that? Bit of a letdown.



Its had its moments but has been ruined by the weather imo, but, it still should be a  good finish.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Huh?  Where have I said that?  All I've said was that the man deserves not to have unreasonable expectations placed upon him.  If he scores a decent knock, that is an encouraging sign that should be nurtured.  You don't help matters if a man scores 120 and all you say is, "huh, should have been 150."



No I've explained in detail that Bell's ability is not in doubt and what he needs to prove, which he thus far hasn't in my opinion, is that he can win games and score big when it really matters. 

Which is not an unreasonable expectation for someone playing at 3 who has about 50 games behind him and has been recalled and promoted. 

If he was on his first or second cap, then yes, it would be a triumph to do what he has done, but as I have clearly said previously, he has proved already he can score a nice fifty but as he is playing in the position where generally the best batsman in the side (representing the whole country) plays, to prove his mettle with a genuinelly big score is the order of the day. 

Look at the match in isolation and to score 80ish is a minor triumph, to look at in the context of his career then, no, sorry, it's just about 'enough.' Look at in the context of the great test no3s who I believe Bell can live with in terms of technique and a nice nearly score is not good enough. He wants to bat at 3 - go and prove it Belly. So far, yes he is, but with his record in the past, no you can't just accept a decent score. 

I was the first to complain about unreasonable expectations when people moaned at KP for top scoring, but the difference is KP HAS won games and scored big hundreds at crucial times against Aussie. Bell, to date hasn't. Now, hopefully on monday, Bell will be holding a bottle of champagne and England will be celebrating the coming of age at last of a player who has to date flattered to achieve. 

I would suggest that rather than us hating Bell and wanting him to fail so we can castigate him, you want him to succeed purely so you can say 'I told you so.' I hope (as I think does Nemo and Trippy and everyone else) you get that chance.  

Now, I want to listen to Stephen Fry on TMS...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> This series has been nowhere near the quality of 2005 has it. Or am I not allowed to say that? Bit of a letdown.


It's had its moments, but no, nowhere near the 2005 standard, either in terms of the quality of the Cricket in general, or the closeness of the matches.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Best moments for me so far:

Rescueing the match at cardiff.
England getting 7 wickets in one session. 
England winning the lords test and flintoff getting 5 wickets at his last ever test match there. If those aren't memorable moments i don't know what is.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

And there goes the Shermanator.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

baldrick said:


> what about now?  if this isn't a pressure sitch i don't know what is.  72 not out in a final against the aussies



I've not said he's not doing well up to this point. I said below I'm happy to see him fighting and making ugly runs. I'm delighted he is not out, I'm delighted he's batted a session and 3/4s. I will be cock-a-fucking-hoop if he is there at the close. 

Let us not forget. He is batting at number 3 for a test match team. If we got punter out at 72, we'd think... *phew, thank god we got him*

There in is the difference... 

Now, let's see if bell can... fuck... bowled.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

oh ffs bell bowled..well there you go and now were 4 wickets down at a dangerous time.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

Bellend!!! Ramps would have got 700.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Match on a knife-edge now.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> No I've explained in detail that Bell's ability is not in doubt and what he needs to prove, which he thus far hasn't in my opinion, is that he can win games and score big when it really matters.
> 
> Which is not an unreasonable expectation for someone playing at 3 who has about 50 games behind him and has been recalled and promoted.
> 
> ...


That's fair enough as it goes.  But any such analysis HAS to be in the context of the alternatives that are available!

Let me ask you a question: suppose Bell comes back after tea and gets himself out for 75.  So you say that it proves that he doesn't have the temprament, typical Bell and so on.  So does that mean that somebody else should have played instead?  If so, whom?  If there is somebody else then fair enough (and I'll be interested to know whom, because I'm no expert on county cricket).  But if the conclusion is that Bell was still actually the best option then what really is the point?  If he is the best option, better to get behind him then say "oh, he'll get between 30 and 65" before he even starts.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

Ramps for South Africa???


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Bellend!!! Ramps would have got 700.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> oh ffs bell bowled..well there you go and now were 4 wickets down at a dangerous time.



Damn. I'd just put 2 quid on him to reach his century.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Ha!  So much for my "what if"!  The "what if" became "when..."!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Imperative that England don't lose any more wickets today.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Please no collapse. PLease no collapse.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> Damn. I'd just put 2 quid on him to reach his century.


Could you please put a fiver on Australia to make 550 in their first innings?


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It's had its moments, but no, nowhere near the 2005 standard, either in terms of the quality of the Cricket in general, or the closeness of the matches.



Aye, the series has missed truly great players like Warne, Mcgrath, Gilchrist, Mcgrath but also on the England side we've missed truly class players like Pieterson (who I know limped through two tests but I don't think could be called himself), Vaughan, Tresco, the so sadly briefly shining brilliance of Simon Jones.

Still, really enjoyed it, we need to make a game of this now though...


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

My question becomes even more pertinent: if this wasn't good enough for Bell then who should have played instead?  Because you can only talk about "good enough" or "not good enough" by reference to an alternative.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Could you please put a fiver on Australia to make 550 in their first innings?



I will do.

I've hedged this anyway. Trott's gonna make three figures.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

(Incidentally, I was saying that we should play Ramps before the match.  You can go back and check the posts!)


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> My question becomes even more pertinent: if this wasn't good enough for Bell then who should have played instead?  Because you can only talk about "good enough" or "not good enough" by reference to an alternative.



Happily I'm not a selector but I would have gone Key, Strauss, Cook, Bopara, Collingwood.. or something similar


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> This series has been nowhere near the quality of 2005 has it. Or am I not allowed to say that? Bit of a letdown.



You are comparing it to the greatest (from an England PoV, but also a neutrals for the closeness of the 3rd and 4th test (or whatever)) teast series of all time.

TBH it'll be a long time before I ever get excited about cricket now Warne's gone, and frankly now that the super-team disbanded, it will always feel like F1 the season after Schumacher retired or the UEFA cup

However good anyone will be, they'll never know if they were as good as the great aussie side(s) of recent years.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

It's all very unfair really; if we had been Australia looking for a new batsman, we'd have been able to pull some wunderkind right out of the bush and have him whack it all around the park on his way to 10,000 test runs and an average of 50.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> That's fair enough as it goes.  But any such analysis HAS to be in the context of the alternatives that are available!
> 
> Let me ask you a question: suppose Bell comes back after tea and gets himself out for 75.  So you say that it proves that he doesn't have the temprament, typical Bell and so on.  So does that mean that somebody else should have played instead?  If so, whom?  If there is somebody else then fair enough (and I'll be interested to know whom, because I'm no expert on county cricket).  But if the conclusion is that Bell was still actually the best option then what really is the point?  If he is the best option, better to get behind him then say "oh, he'll get between 30 and 65" before he even starts.



I'd have played Rob Key as an experienced head with some decent form who can and has played at 3 regularly and captaincy experience to give Straussy a bit more brain in his brains trust on the pitch.

But that's beside the point as to what Bell needs to prove. Whether or not there is someone who can take his shirt is immaterial to whether he fulfils his ability and potential. Or at least should be if his priorities are right - and to be honest I've no reason to doubt they are.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

I was under the impression that Key was considered to have even more to prove than Bell does?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Yup, not a fan of key myself.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

Ramps would be on 800 now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Siddle getting seam movement now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Ramps would be on 800 now.



You're exaggerating abit there, i think he would be on 750, personally.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

Ted Striker said:


> You are comparing it to the greatest (from an England PoV, but also a neutrals for the closeness of the 3rd and 4th test (or whatever)) teast series of all time.
> 
> TBH it'll be a long time before I ever get excited about cricket now Warne's gone, and frankly now that the super-team disbanded, it will always feel like F1 the season after Schumacher retired or the UEFA cup
> 
> However good anyone will be, they'll never know if they were as good as the great aussie side(s) of recent years.



I don't understand that attitude tbh - it's like saying 'what's the point in supporting Macclesfield as they aren't as good as Man Utd?' - Warne was amazing, yeah, but you've got fascinating players like the lad Mendes from Sri Lanka, the timelesss tustle and flow of the test match, the fascinating question of the emergence of two new dynasty's to replace the aging Indian and Aussie sides and so on.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Ramps would be on 800 now.



In between having a quickie with that lass he was with on Strictly. 

Bellend wouldn't have even reached wood status during tea.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I was under the impression that Key was considered to have even more to prove than Bell does?



Arguably yes, but he seems more 'phlegmatic' mentally, has made runs recently, made a test 200, would give a left right opening combo, would mean Cook could drop down and sort his off stump out, would add captaincy knowledge for Strauss..


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

Next in line for England number 3:


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Blimey, that's a lot of dot balls.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Next in line for England number 3:



Better footwork than most of them


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

So was lily allen on TMS then? She's at the ground according to her twitter page. apparently she knows her shit.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I was under the impression that Key was considered to have even more to prove than Bell does?



Yes, but he hasn't had consistent opportunities to prove it has he? His record in tests is fairly poor, but he hasn't played for a long time and irc played a good chunk of his tests against the Aussies. So, if you look at Bells career and take away a lot of the games and look at his record against the Aussies, I don't think there would be an awful lot of difference. I could be wrong about the ammount of his 15 tests were vs Aus though. I wil go and check...


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Arguably yes, but he seems more *'phlegmatic' *mentally, has made runs recently, made a test 200, *would give a left right opening combo*, would mean Cook could drop down and sort his off stump out, would add captaincy knowledge for Strauss..



You stole that opinion from Aggers you fraud!!!!


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> So was lily allen on TMS then? She's at the ground according to her twitter page. apparently she knows her shit.



Does she know she's shit though.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> So was lily allen on TMS then? She's at the ground according to her twitter page. apparently she knows her shit.



She's on on Saturday I presume, they keep talking about 'a mystery guest' on saturday and hinting at a singer and stuff.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> Does she know she's shit though.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> She's on on Saturday I presume, they keep talking about 'a mystery guest' on saturday and *hinting at a singer and stuff.*



The wag would say 'not her, then'.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> You stole that opinion from Aggers you fraud!!!!



That's an outrageous slur..


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> So was lily allen on TMS then? She's at the ground according to her twitter page. apparently she knows her shit.



Not listening to TMS but the Sky commentators (or Warne anyway) are talking to her through her commentary earpiece.



HobgoblinMan said:


> You stole that opinion from Aggers you fraud!!!!



It's hardly an original opinion though, is it?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

I think they should play Key and Strauss up front to get that elusive left-right combo.

Either that or Maggie and Arthur.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> She's on on Saturday I presume, they keep talking about 'a mystery guest' on saturday and hinting at a singer and stuff.



It was on the bbc website she's on saturday lunchtime.. she's at the ground today as well..


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Not listening to TMS but the Sky commentators (or Warne anyway) are talking to her through her commentary earpiece.



You must be joking.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 20, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> That's an outrageous slur..



Considering it's exactly what Aggers said on his BBC blog last week, not at all.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> You must be joking.


It's not a two-way dialogue. Don't worry.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 20, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Considering it's exactly what Aggers said on his BBC blog last week, not at all.



But it's my own cliched opinion..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Never thought i would see lily allen mentioned on a cricket thread...


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Yes, but he hasn't had consistent opportunities to prove it has he? His record in tests is fairly poor, but he hasn't played for a long time and irc played a good chunk of his tests against the Aussies. So, if you look at Bells career and take away a lot of the games and look at his record against the Aussies, I don't think there would be an awful lot of difference. I could be wrong about the ammount of his 15 tests were vs Aus though. I wil go and check...



4 tests in Aussie out of 15. Another 3 were in SA. - So, half his tests were away from home against the best teams in the world at the time. Well, if you ignore the sub continent I suppose. 

Averages thirty. Dropped one match out of scoring 83 against the Saffies in Jo'burg from no3. Which surely puts a little perspective on the reletive merit of Bell's 73.


----------



## mattie (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Never thought i would see lily allen mentioned on a cricket thread...



It's definitely tainted it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

mattie said:


> It's definitely tainted it.



This thread is now doomed, DOOMED I TELL YOU.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Trott living very dangerously.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah he is living a bit dangerously..

they've said a couple of times now on Sky how he gets out often, playing across and looking for the leg side. Clark and Punta have set a field specifically for that eventuality. Good stuff


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 20, 2009)

Just to add to the stuff I put on Key - his cricinfo page says...



> he displayed a worrying propensity for getting out when seemingly set, especially just after a break in play.



Ironic huh?


----------



## Santino (Aug 20, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> they've said a couple of times now on Sky how he gets out often, playing across and looking for the leg side. Clark and Punta have set a field specifically for that eventuality. Good stuff


Those cheats


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

200 up!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Fucking hell!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Yeah he is living a bit dangerously..
> 
> they've said a couple of times now on Sky how he gets out often, playing across and looking for the leg side. Clark and Punta have set a field specifically for that eventuality. Good stuff


So, he has a fundamental flaw in his technique, then? 

FFS facepalm.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> So, he has a fundamental flaw in his technique, then?
> 
> FFS facepalm.


Everyone does. It's not a problem so long as he remains aware of it.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

If he didnt have a fundamental flaw in his technique he'd be playing for South Africa now wouldnt he?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Everyone does. It's not a problem so long as he remains aware of it.


He doesn't play straight. Ffs, how many players have made it in test cricket without the ability to play straight. 

kin ell.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

Working off stump deliveries to mid-on. Clark must fancy him. Imagine how long he would have survived against McGrath doing that.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He doesn't play straight. Ffs, how many players have made it in test cricket without the ability to play straight.
> 
> kin ell.


There's a first time for everything. Although having said that, you can certainly see how he gets out when he's out of form.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Working off stump deliveries to mid-on. Clark must fancy him. Imagine how long he would have survived against McGrath doing that.


He's improved then. He was trying to work them through mid-wicket earlier.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 20, 2009)

for those that are interested this is the picture aggers is on about http://twitpic.com/eldaz


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> He's improved then. He was trying to work them through mid-wicket earlier.




The new John Crawley.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The new John Crawley.


To be fair, KP does it too. The difference is he's good at it.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

The ball's dying off the pitch already. At this rate by day 5, Prior will be standing up to Harmison.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 20, 2009)

bumble's saying bell's dismissal was a no ball.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Bopara currently 35* in the County Championship.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> bumble's saying bell's dismissal was a no ball.


Serious facepalm for the umpires if that's the case.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Bowling and batting both looking less than convincing just atm.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Bopara currently 35* in the County Championship.



Tell us when he reaches 73.


----------



## Santino (Aug 20, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> bumble's saying bell's dismissal was a no ball.



Oh for the love of...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Tell us when he reaches 73.


I wasn't advocating a recall. He needs serious work on his technique outside off-stump.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Serious facepalm for the umpires if that's the case.


Not good enough if true. Giving a player out off a clear no-ball is as bad as any gross lbw wrongness.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Not good enough if true. Giving a player out off a clear no-ball is as bad as any gross lbw wrongness.


It's not so much that as the fact that if it's true it would be the second one today (and 50% of the total wickets).


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Trott almost comes a cropper trying to play a KP style vertical sweep.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Prior goes to a loose drive.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Damn. Same old england.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Done by the slow ball....poor shot really

Trotters needs to score big..

Fred-mania now


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's the big man.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

flintoff!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

God were gonna be shit without him aren't we?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 20, 2009)

*C'mon Freddy!!!*


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

urgh.  

i was starting to get optimistic for a while back there.

aus are shit hot again.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

North getting sharp turn here. This is going to be a right bunsen in the next couple of days.


----------



## g force (Aug 20, 2009)

I think England's bowlers could cause huge probs for the Aussies on this pitch. We just need a decent total to start with.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Have to say, after our last performance i would've taken  this situation.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Flintoff goes to a loose shot now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

oh bollocks. i'm keeping quiet now.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

so would i but we really need not to lose any more wickets today.  we need a decent total for aus to bat at.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

shit it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 20, 2009)

Danger of being bundled out now. Anything under 350 is very poor.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Fucking hell - piss poor shot from our 'hero'

Johnson's figures are looking better and better through this series - despite all the extras!

Swann and Broad have to hang around with Trotsky for England to post a near competitve total now..

Not looking great


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

baldrick said:


> so would i but we really need not to lose any more wickets today.  we need a decent total for aus to bat at.


Someone needs something more than just a good start here.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 20, 2009)

broad double hundred


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Its typical though isn't it -at the crucial moments, we throw it away, aussies step up.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Someone needs something more than just a good start here.


we need trott to hang around.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

broad living dangerously, 250 up.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> broad living dangerously, 250 up.


Indeed. Let's cross our fingers that when the inevitable happens, it's a no ball.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 20, 2009)

Extras is going well


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

nemo said:
			
		

> Indeed. Let's cross our fingers that when the inevitable happens, it's a no ball.


 he'll be given out anyway


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

baldrick said:


> he'll be given out anyway



beat me to it


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

The over rate is abysmal.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Aussies are slow bastards these days.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> The over rate is abysmal.


you're not wrong.  19 overs left in the day and it's 5:30!


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Aussies are slow bastards these days.



Thus it ever was... oh, you mean the over rate.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Thus it ever was... oh you mean the over rate.



Yeah..the over rate.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Broad continuing to live dangerously.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

i'm thanking god i don't have sky.  it's nervewracking enough on cricinfo


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

This pitch is nowhere near as good as people were suggesting before the match. Much more of a result pitch I'd say.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Probs more nervewracking watching cricinfo tbh.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

am off home now.

try not to lose any more wickets boys


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

baldrick said:


> am off home now.
> 
> try not to lose any more wickets boys


Après toi, le déluge.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Careless run out there from Trott. 7 down now and digging a very deep hole.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 20, 2009)

Start smacking it about now I reckon.


----------



## slaar (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Repeat of Headingly required now! (well just from Broad and Swann thanks)

Thought Trotters would hang on for a big score...

Pitch looks very lively and not quite like a usual Oval pitch but not nearly enough runs on the board from England..

Huge appeal - just an inside edge..

fuck me - could be all out tonight


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Swann almost gone there too, except Bowden noticed a very thin edge which saved him from a golden duck lb.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Thought trott did well for his debut. All things considered...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Thought trott did well for his debut. All things considered...


Yep. Decent start, especially with the carnage around him.

At least England should be looking forward to bowling on this.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like this pitch may surprise a few people...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Next question is will the Aussies want to take the new ball given what the current one is doing?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2009)

baldrick said:


> am off home now.
> 
> try not to lose any more wickets boys



So much for that hope.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Not least both teams, who have only one full time spinner between them


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Looks like this pitch may surprise a few people...


It reminds me a bit of a couple of Old Trafford pitches in recent years (Pakistan in 2006 and the Windies in 2007 spring to mind) in the sense that there's a lot of turn and bounce.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Five minutes till the scheduled finish and they won't even get to 80 overs.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

What a shot from Broad.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

FAO Kabbes:

Bopara has passed 73 now and is currently on 80*.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Just seen that score from Ravi...hmmm

Goodwin also made 344 not out for Sussex


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Ball's jagging around all over the place already.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Cerberus said:


> Just seen that score from Ravi...hmmm
> 
> Goodwin also made 344 not out for Sussex


Another player from Southern Africa.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

If I were Punter I'd definitely keep this ball for the moment, especially given the edge Broad just got that very nearly went to slip.

E2A: is it me or is this pitch a bit two-paced?


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

England's two best batsmen out there now. Should make 500+ easy.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> England's two best batsmen out there now. Should make 500+ easy.


Warney was suggesting that on this surface, 330 would probably be a par score.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Warney was suggesting that on this surface, 330 would probably be a par score.



The great man is wrong. IMO.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

This over rate is funereal.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> The great man is wrong. IMO.


It could be enough batting first given that this pitch is shaping up to be a raging turner and the Aussies will be batting last.


----------



## gabi (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It could be enough batting first given that this pitch is shaping up to be a raging turner and the Aussies will be batting last.



Well, put it this way. If the aussies were batting first they'd be disappointed with 330.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

gabi said:


> Well, put it this way. If the aussies were batting first they'd be disappointed with 330.


They don't have a front line spinner though.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

New ball now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

300 up off a nice cover drive from Swann.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

Shot - 300 up


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2009)

Swann edges behind.  307-8 at stumps.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 20, 2009)

All out 320 t'row.

Strauss has to be bold and throw the ball to Swann early on.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 20, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Après toi, le déluge.


not unexpected.

we could get 330 tomorrow.  lets see what the bowlers can do


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

Jimmy to bat this morning.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 21, 2009)

Keep the record going Jimmeh.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Very poor by England yesterday in the end. There was some pretty wayward bowling and they got out to some really horrible shots. They will be about 100 short of a decent total imo. 

That said, England can bowl better than Australia did. Just from watching the highlights, my impression was that neither side played particularly well yesterday, although Australia's fielding at least looked sharp.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 21, 2009)

370 - 400 would be a par score I reckon with the pitch so dry and exploding now and again.

Tail needs to wag this morn.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

This is gonna be a tedious draw I think.

I've got a ticket to day 5 anyway. Hope I get to use it regardless of the tedium. Altho I hear you can't bring your own booze now?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

In some ways it doesn't really matter what the tail does this morning. They still need 20 wickets, and they'll just have to do a better job second innings. England look horribly like the England of the 90s at the moment. Their captain and best batsman is an opener and as soon as he gets out, you just don't see the rest of them doing well, just as it was with Atherton for a while.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Apparently there's a rumour that Flintoff will need another operation after this test. At this rate there's going to be nothing of his original leg left.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Anderson gone for a duck.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

It was overdue.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

Harmison double century coming up.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 21, 2009)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Anderson gone for a duck.



Isn't that like the ravens leaving the Tower of London?

Quick, prepare for invasion.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Harmison averages 119.00 batting at the Oval .


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Santino said:


> Isn't that like the ravens leaving the Tower of London?



A Victorian folk tale you mean? Not quite.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 21, 2009)

I feel really weird about this

I made a 20-1 bet that England wouldn't win the ashes (Means I get those odds)

so for a tenner I'm set to win 200 quid if it's a draw or ozzy win.

And i cant help but want england to fail.

I'm having a real crisis of consience


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Dropped.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

How did you get those odds?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I feel really weird about this
> 
> I made a 20-1 bet that England wouldn't win the ashes (Means I get those odds)
> 
> ...



Well that's ye own fault


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Distinctly dodgy running here.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I feel really weird about this
> 
> I made a 20-1 bet that England wouldn't win the ashes (Means I get those odds)
> 
> ...



That's a gambler's life. I've had to hedge in the past by betting against my beloved United, which at first made me feel dirty but fuck it. Gotta be done sometimes. No room for sentiment.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> How did you get those odds?


Probably put the bet on after Lord's.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Probably put the bet on after Lord's.


That still doesn't explain 20-1!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

four!


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That still doesn't explain 20-1!



Could've got that on betfair


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> Could've got that on betfair


Betting against mugs you mean?


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Betting against mugs you mean?



Yes


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> Could've got that on betfair


1-0 up, needing to win the series, two/three matches to go. Even when England were doing well at Edgbaston, I'd only rate that at 2-1, not 20-1.

Those are extraordinary odds. I'd have been tempted to punt £100 on that if I could afford to lose it.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> 1-0 up, needing to win the series, two/three matches to go. Even when England were doing well at Edgbaston, I'd only rate that at 2-1, not 20-1.



I would've thought if you'd tried straight after the aussies won in SA you might've been able to get it. But seems high, yes.

Betfair can throw up crazy bets like that now and then though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

another four!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Pitch already deteriorating massively.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

and another!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Well they've got 330 - now to try for 350.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

Pisstaking tail


----------



## strung out (Aug 21, 2009)

this isnt looking like a bad total at all


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

And out, 332 all out.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Well they've got 330 - now to try for 350.


Or not. 332 all out.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> That's a gambler's life. I've had to hedge in the past by betting against my beloved United, which at first made me feel dirty but fuck it. Gotta be done sometimes. No room for sentiment.



it was 20-1


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Well they've got 330 - now to try for 350.



FUCKS SAKE NEMO.

Put a sock in it next time


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> it was 20-1



Uh, yeh? You said.. whats your point?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Balbi said:


> FUCKS SAKE NEMO.
> 
> Put a sock in it next time



i was thinking the same thing when he fucking said that


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Possibly 40 or 50 runs light here, but with this pitch who knows?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> it was 20-1


I'm still amazed by that. Was it the result of a sudden surge of money on England winning? I'm guessing computer-based odds calculation that doesn't take into account the irrational sentimentality of human beings.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Possibly 40 or 50 runs light here, but with this pitch who knows?


100 light, I reckon. But it was a good toss to win nonetheless, and they're still right in it.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

*polishes halo at accurate score prediction*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

I would've taken 332 with two wickets left at the start of the day.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

330 really shouldn't be a problem for the aussie batting lineup...



> S Watson, Katich, Ponting (C), M Hussey, M Clarke, North, Haddin (W), M Johnson,



All capable of scoring big centuries. I reckon England have lost it.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> 100 light, I reckon. But it was a good toss to win nonetheless, and they're still right in it.


I wouldn't say as much as 100 light.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I would've taken 332 with two wickets left at the start of the day.



Me too. Shame about Jimmy's first duck though


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> 330 really shouldn't be a problem for the aussie batting lineup...
> 
> 
> 
> All capable of scoring big centuries. I reckon England have lost it.


They'll need ideally to take a lead of 100+ into the second innings imo. Otherwise they might face a torrid chase of 200-odd on a raging turner.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

Swann 10-fer.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

Harmison 1 - 76493863783


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> Uh, yeh? You said.. whats your point?



that, that is crazy odds!


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> that, that is crazy odds!



Which site did you use?


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm still amazed by that. Was it the result of a sudden surge of money on England winning? I'm guessing computer-based odds calculation that doesn't take into account the irrational sentimentality of human beings.



I think it was the alcohol and extreme stubborness TBH


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I think it was the alcohol and extreme stubborness TBH


Extraordinary good value. I still hope you lose, of course.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Ball has already gone through the surface twice in one over.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> Which site did you use?



lol

it was a drunken bet with my brother in law who is SOOOO adamant that England will win, he gave me those crazy odds. I only bet a tenner the ozzies would win/retain the ashes coz he#'s family like and i didn't want to take this piss


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Bopara past 100 btw. Shame he couldn't turn it on against the convicts.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> lol
> 
> it was a drunken bet with my brother in law who is SOOOO adamant that England will win, he gave me those crazy odds. I only bet a tenner the ozzies would win/retain the ashes coz he#'s family like and i didn't want to take this piss


Oh I see. I thought the bookies had lost their heads for a minute. Fat chance.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> lol
> 
> it was a drunken bet with my brother in law who is SOOOO adamant that England will win, he gave me those crazy odds. I only bet a tenner the ozzies would win/retain the ashes coz he#'s family like and i didn't want to take this piss



Ah... I find those bets with mates/family always get mysteriously forgotten or confused when it comes to paying up, good luck


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> Ah... I find those bets with mates/family always get mysteriously forgotten or confused when it comes to paying up, good luck



nah

he'll pay! (or I will)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Right, let's get into them. I still don't rate Watson.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

good bowling, no score yet


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Brilliant last couple of balls bowled just then.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> good bowling, no score yet


Either that or just not making them play – wasting the new ball. A good opener will leave everything they can for the first few overs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Been good bowling imo. Only the first few overs so far, wouldn't get critical yet.


----------



## DeepStoat (Aug 21, 2009)

Predictions for the day......

3 furious wickets from Flintoff
5fer from Swanny

Blood drawn by Harmy


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

That's an optimistic first post


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

I predict Ponting to go for single figures or get a century. Must get him early.


----------



## DeepStoat (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I predict Ponting to go for single figures or get a century. Must get him early.



Hopefully my last prediction will be executed on on Punter.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

ohhhhhh!  so close


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

big lbw appeal not given!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

right decision imo, bit too high


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Too high probably. Decent shout though.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Hawkeye agrees.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

nooooo!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

fuckin  hell that was close


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Another close one, but I'd guess just too high again and outside the line.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

this is good though


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

and again not given! 3 appeals


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

An even closer one not given there. Not sure what was wrong there. Looked dead to me.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

watson is a lucky lucky man


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

fucks sake!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

very very lucky


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

Jesus christ, referral the game up already


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

*throws a gabi like-rant about umpires*

Just kidding, i wont bore you that much.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

i think it all evens out in the end.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Aussies scoring quickly now, bastards.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 21, 2009)

Jimmy's got wickets written all over him here...


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> *throws a gabi like-rant about umpires*
> 
> Just kidding, i wont bore you that much.



Wait. I've just been called boring by *YOU*. The blandest poster on urban75?

Good god. I'm actually fucking insulted by that.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

shake rattle and roll em!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

got to put some brakes on the runs here.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> Wait. I've just been called boring by *YOU*. The blandest poster on urban75?
> 
> Good god. I'm actually fucking insulted by that.



Er right, ok. I'm the one that whinges about umpires all the time then?


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Er right, ok. I'm the one that whinges about umpires all the time then?



I rest my case


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> I rest my case



How so? Oh, and please explain how i'm boring. I just post about stuff on here that i'm interested in and try tog et along with people, if thats boring to you then whatever.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> got to put some brakes on the runs here.


They're only going at 2.80. Hardly disastrous.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

last 3 overs have gone for 18.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> last 3 overs have gone for 18.


Doesn't matter too much. If they're playing shots there's a greater chance of a wicket.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> last 3 overs have gone for 18.



There's a few streaky runs in that though.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

mmmm, maybe you're right.  i think aus are starting to get some momentum now.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> mmmm, maybe you're right.  i think aus are starting to get some momentum now.




add two wickets.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

awww i think i'm a little bit in love with matthew hayden


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Time for a look at Harmison imo, before the ball gets too soft.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> awww i think i'm a little bit in love with matthew hayden


Takes all sorts.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

We need to step it up a gear again, not let those decisions get to us, doesn't seem like happening yet.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Takes all sorts.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

Seen on Twitter:

"What I like about Shane Watson’s Test career is it gives hope to all of us born without any hand-eye co-ordination"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Seen on Twitter:
> 
> "What I like about Shane Watson’s Test career is it gives hope to all of us born without any hand-eye co-ordination"


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Swann coming on now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

And GBH now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And GBH now.


And goes for four. Not a great ball, not the best shot.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Raining here North of the river. Let's hope it doesn't go down South.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

gwan swann!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Raining here North of the river. Let's hope it doesn't go down South.



Slight chance of storms/rain predicted for today btw.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Slight chance of storms/rain predicted for today btw.


If they come, let's hope for a cloud burst so the pitch turns into a real dog.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

What a delivery from Swann - speed, turn, bounce. Everything apart from a wicket.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

England really need a wicket before lunch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

We just need abit of luck here.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

yup.

we need to be patient though.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

raining in NW6, might hit the oval in a bit


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> We just need abit of luck here.





baldrick said:


> yup.
> 
> we need to be patient though.



Yep. Sooner or later an edge will come (or they'll finally get an lb decision).


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Clouds getting slightly darker slowly here...


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> (or they'll finally get an lb decision).


 don't hold your breath!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Drizzling at the Oval now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

And they're off for rain, at lunch.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

And they're off as the rain gets heavier.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

i need to do some work now.  i took the day off to write an essay and i've done f-all yet.

*gathers resolve*

*sighs at books*


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i need to do some work now.  i took the day off to write an essay and i've done f-all yet.
> 
> *gathers resolve*
> 
> *sighs at books*


Let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow those clouds are really dark atm.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 21, 2009)

The storm's been and passed Brixton just a minute or two back, so the Oval should be clear shortly. There's a fair bit of blue amongst the grey.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Seen on Twitter:
> 
> "What I like about Shane Watson’s Test career is it gives hope to all of us born without any hand-eye co-ordination"



Typically ignorant comment. This is the player who was player of the tournament in the inaugrual IPL. He's also averaging 50 odd I think in this series. Hardly lacking in hand-eye co-ordination.

I'd put that mantle on England's middle order myself..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> Typically ignorant comment. This is the player who was player of the tournament in the inaugrual IPL. He's also averaging 50 odd I think in this series. Hardly lacking in hand-eye co-ordination.
> 
> I'd put that mantle on England's middle order myself..



Its a joke. Calm down.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> Typically ignorant comment. This is the player who was player of the tournament in the inaugrual IPL. He's also averaging 50 odd I think in this series. Hardly lacking in hand-eye co-ordination.
> 
> I'd put that mantle on England's middle order myself..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Loving this club cricket stuff on atm


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

i've found ben dirs on twitter.  i want him back on tms.

is it still raining?

i have a bad feeling about this afternoon.  we need some wickets straight after lunch because we're letting aus get their confidence up and they're hard bastards to knock back down.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Its not raining but clouds are very dark.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 21, 2009)

It's raining here again...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Raining at the Oval.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Bah.

Rain ruins the ashes again.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like it'll be short and heavy bursts if you ask me, preferably with some swing-inducing clouds dotted around


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Play at 2:30.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

No worries, we'll get those 20 wickets in no time.

Yeah!


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

Swann 10-fer


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Swann 10-fer



that's exaggerating abit


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> that's exaggerating abit




...almost like there's a theme of exaggeration to my posts during this test


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> ...almost like there's a theme of exaggeration to my posts during this test



Haven't noticed that theme at all in my posts.

edit: blue sky at the oval!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

TMS was excellent during the rain stoppage


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

i saw you post that on twitter #ashes </stalker>


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i saw you post that on twitter #ashes </stalker>





it seemed appropriate for twitter as well


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i saw you post that on twitter #ashes </stalker>



Do you post on there?I do but not that often.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Broads gonna save this match for us!!


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Haven't noticed that theme at all in my posts.
> 
> edit: blue sky at the oval!



Not your posts, my posts.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Not your posts, my posts.



I was being sarcastic btw.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i saw you post that on twitter #ashes </stalker>



I see him too.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I was being sarcastic btw.



Oh right. I didn't get it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Oh right. I didn't get it.



No probs, just check my last post before all that.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

((((my followers)))))


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Do you post on there?I do but not that often.


very rarely.  13 tweets since may!  god knows why people bother to follow me


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Broad not looking quite the thing so far.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> very rarely.  13 tweets since may!  god knows why people bother to follow me



Porn spam bots and self-help gurus.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssss


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Broad not looking quite the thing so far.


I take it back.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

yes! yes! yes!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

get in !!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> very rarely.  13 tweets since may!  god knows why people bother to follow me



I recently got an email saying david lloyd is following me on twitter(cos i follow him i guess), i really should update more!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

lets get this fecker out early!


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

'bout time.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Broad's going to lose some of his match fee.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

right, we need another wicket now (preferably punter) and that'll be about even stevens.  come on freddy


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Broad's going to lose some of his match fee.



Why?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Fred to Punter, first delivery wide of leg. In the channel, Freddie.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> Why?


Didn't look at the umpire when appealing.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Flintoffs fired up now, this is what we need. Gets the crowd going.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Didn't look at the umpire when appealing.



That's not that unusual is it? Was it plumb?


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Porn spam bots and self-help gurus.


i moderate my followers - got rid of those


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Broad's a bit of an enigma really. Not great figures but has a real knack of taking wickets when one is needed. Yet not a strike bowler either.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Broads got ponting out before in this series...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> That's not that unusual is it? Was it plumb?


It's against the ICC's rules and apparently Broad has been warned before. Was plumb though, yes.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It's against the ICC's rules and apparently Broad has been warned before. Was plumb though, yes.



You see it quite often for catches behind. What a stupid law!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> You see it quite often for catches behind. What a stupid law!


Possibly on those occasions the batsman has walked.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

big appeal, not given


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Close lb shout on Punter there. Rightly given not out though.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

ahhhhh.  close.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Going over the top.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 21, 2009)

Ramps would have a five-for by now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Ramps would have a five-for by now.


If it's bowlers, surely it's Hoggy/Sideshow/Monty.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Good ball broad.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Broadie!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

bowled him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 21, 2009)

you have to say it's been a very good spell


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

Broad!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 21, 2009)

Ramps would have got Ponting one ball earlier.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

It's déjà vu all over again.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Ponting doesn't like facing broad it seems.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Broad's a bit of an enigma really. Not great figures but has a real knack of taking wickets when one is needed. Yet not a strike bowler either.



he did it again!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> he did it again!


He seems a player transformed over the past couple of games. Let's hope he can keep at it.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> He seems a player transformed over the past couple of games. Let's hope he can keep at it.



if he chips in with a few wickets a match and the odd 50, he's worth his place


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 21, 2009)

Good grief!

I feel ill!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Odd test match this bell gets highest england score, broads taking wickets!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah, you're gonna be a tenner down


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> yeah, you're gonna be a tenner down


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 21, 2009)

Ponting is a bit of a shadow of his former self. Still fear him more than anyone else in the Aussie side mind. Nice.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


>



I wouldn't worry too much..


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> yeah, you're gonna be a tenner down


Let's not get ahead of ourselves.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Ponting is a bit of a shadow of his former self. Still fear him more than anyone else in the Aussie side mind. Nice.


He's played some bloody good innings in this series. He's made nearly 500 runs at not much under 50. Hardly bad.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

Get your cash out


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

And again. 

Broad: you beauty!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves.


you were saying?


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

Broad!!


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Jesus! Go Boy!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

hussey gone for 0!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

you beauty!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

It is very charitable of the Aussies to keep picking Hussey. 

Now then, Clarke's the man to get.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

And all with no assistance from anyone else (except Ponting).


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It is very charitable of the Aussies to keep picking Hussey.
> 
> Now then, Clarke's the man to get.


He'll make 250 in the second innings now.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

surprisingly, Broad is the leading English wicket taker of the series now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

I still can't believe those wickets just happened


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's Jimmeh. Given that he was unlucky not to get one earlier, he's bowling pretty well too.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 21, 2009)

You see, my wishes for swing-inducing clouds came true. First time I've wanted clouds for some time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

And jimmeh will be fired up now to


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww shit what happened!? I went out for my shopping while it was rained off, came back and now 3 wickets down! Shall I nip out again?   Please don't tell me I missed a hat trick! I didn't did I?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Aww shit what happened!? I went out for my shopping while it was rained off, came back and now 3 wickets down! Shall I nip out again?   Please don't tell me I missed a hat trick! I didn't did I?


No hat-trick. But yes, you should probably go out again.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 21, 2009)

My Brother in law will be SOOOOOOO smug if England win

And I'll never be able to live down the fact I bet against my beloved England


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> My Brother in law will be SOOOOOOO smug if England win
> 
> And I'll never be able to live down the fact I bet against my beloved England


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> My Brother in law will be SOOOOOOO smug if England win
> 
> And I'll never be able to live down the fact I bet against my beloved England



The best england can hope for is a draw, don't worry, you'll still win...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Broadie! And a great catch from Trott!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

no fucking way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

broad again!!!!


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

'Kin Hell!!!!


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

!!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

here we go...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

bye bye clarke!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> The best england can hope for is a draw, don't worry, you'll still win...



73-0 earlier 

93-4 now


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Cricinfo said:
			
		

> "There are rumours that Ponting's thrown his wicket away as he's behind schedule for filming the next Compare the Meerkat advert," quips a feedbacker claiming to be called Alistair.


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

Follow-on anybody?


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

That was a huge wicket. Clarke is such a classy batsman.


----------



## DeepStoat (Aug 21, 2009)

I think I've just cum.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

now, what do we have here?  aus looking a bit shaky? 

what a shame


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


>



Post it on twitter and that rumour will be on the radio soon.


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

4 for fucking 15!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> That was a huge wicket. Clarke is such a classy batsman.


Indeed. A real thorn in our flesh over the series.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 21, 2009)

I swear I'm not making this up, but when Broad got his first wicket I thought "this could be his test y'know..."


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 21, 2009)

I need to stop reading this thread cause my stream is about 2 minutes behind.  That catch off Broad only just happened.  What stream you watching it on? or are you all watching it on sky?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm watchin on sky, smoky.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Smoky said:


> I need to stop reading this thread cause my stream is about 2 minutes behind.  That catch off Broad only just happened.  What stream you watching it on? or are you all watching it on sky?


Sky.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

Smoky said:


> I need to stop reading this thread cause my stream is about 2 minutes behind.  That catch off Broad only just happened.  What stream you watching it on? or are you all watching it on sky?


tms via beeb website


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> tms via beeb website


this.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

It's been a bit odd this series; the new ball hasn't done much damage, it's been the 25-over ball that's really done it.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 21, 2009)

tms? what's that, audio commentary?


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

This is all very passing-the-torch, innit.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

I still havent figured out what tms is.


----------



## DeepStoat (Aug 21, 2009)

Can I be smug and mention I have Tickets for the Sunday?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> tms via beeb website



same


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

What's the deal with tea and the close of play what with this late start?

They've got floodlights at the Oval now, don't they?


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

Test Match Special.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I still havent figured out what tms is.


test match special of course


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

Smoky said:


> tms? what's that, audio commentary?


wut


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I still havent figured out what tms is.



you're joking yes?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

DeepStoat said:


> Can I be smug and mention I have Tickets for the Sunday?


Jammy git.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> you're joking yes?



Nah, havent checked it out tbh.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

How can anyone watch cricket and not know what TMS is?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Smoky said:


> tms? what's that, audio commentary?



from the BBC!!!


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Nah, havent checked it out tbh.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

for smoky and trippylondoner

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/england/8213022.stm


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Why do i need to bother?


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Why do i need to bother?



It's the single greatest sports commentary in the world.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> for smoky and trippylondonerhttp://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/england/8213022.stm



Cheers. Like i said, i havent needed it so far.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> It's the single greatest sports commentary in the world.


yep.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 21, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> It's the single greatest sports commentary in the world.



It's the one sport where radio adequately replaces tv for me. It's preferable as the background to the Sky feed too.


----------



## DeepStoat (Aug 21, 2009)

Praise be for Tuffers.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 21, 2009)

I might just head down to Regent's Park over the weekend to catch some of this


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 21, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> It's the single greatest sports commentary in the world.



Galaxy. It's better than sports commentary we haven't even heard yet:

'I've just missed a googly because my mouth is full of cake'


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah OK.  I'll just stick to my stream, despite it being a bit behind.  It's been a solid picture all series


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> It's the single greatest sports commentary in the world.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Atherton going about blighting the potential career of the 12th man.


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Atherton going about blighting the potential career of the 12th man.


Do what? What's he on about?


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> It's the single greatest sports commentary in the world.



This.

Yesterday's highlights included Stephen Fry, wasps, a particuarly majestic passing 747, 25ft crocs & the contents of Jonathan Agnew's iPod.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> test match special of course



I actually meant where the coverage of this TMS stuff was, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Santino said:


> Do what? What's he on about?


Talking about him as an 'excellent young cricketer' and how he'll be on the field as part of the XI one day.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I actually meant where the coverage of this TMS stuff was, but thanks anyway.


my pleasure


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> This.
> 
> Yesterday's highlights included Stephen Fry, wasps, a particuarly majestic passing 747, 25ft crocs & the contents of Jonathan Agnew's iPod.



They are particularly good during stoppages in play


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Talking about him as an 'excellent young cricketer' and how he'll be on the field as part of the XI one day.


Poor lamb.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> They are particularly good during stoppages in play


the only time i'm actually turning it off and getting some work done.

essay fail


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> the only time i'm actually turning it off and getting some work done.
> 
> essay fail


I just take the pragmatic attitude with test matches that I'm not going to get anything done until Tuesday.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

TMS is certainly good for when these bloody sky commentators go quiet!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

Got to deal with Katich asap.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

The end of Broad now, I would suggest.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The end of Broad now, I would suggest.


Might be worth an over or two of cutters from Colly before tea.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I just take the pragmatic attitude with test matches that I'm not going to get anything done until Tuesday.


my essay is due at midnight and i'm supposed to go to a leaving do later


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> my essay is due at midnight and i'm supposed to go to a leaving do later


Ah. How much of the essay do you need to finish?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

swann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

and another!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

fantastic.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Swannie!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Unlucky decision to!


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh yes.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheerio North


----------



## Discordia (Aug 21, 2009)

Crikey, another bad decision. What piss poor umpiring.

(and for the twits who think I hate England, the umpires fucked up not giving out Watson too)


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

Great stuff. Reckon the Aussies have had some rough luck this innings though.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Unlucky decision to!


I have to say with the naked eye I didn't think it was out. But then, you take what you can get.


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 21, 2009)

What a difference a light luncheon can make. And a splash of rain. Let's keep the pressure on boys!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Great stuff. Reckon the Aussies have had some rough luck this innings though.


Their luck's probably been about even really. Don't forget that whether a ball takes the edge is also a matter of luck.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 21, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Cheerio North



Things are heading South for the Australians....baboom tish


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I have to say with the naked eye I didn't think it was out. But then, you take what you can get.



and ya make your own luck...those broad wickets were all fine for me.its been our session.


----------



## agricola (Aug 21, 2009)

i went out to the shops when they were 0 down.  i return an hour and a bit later, switch the tv on and they are five down.  i have switched the tv off again.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 21, 2009)

Yessssssssssssssssssssss...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

If I were Haddin I'd be very careful about padding Swann away on this pitch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and our captain got out on a no ball, but we havent whinged about it, btw.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Oh and our captain got out on a no ball, but we havent whinged about it, btw.



that is a whinge isn't it?


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Oh and our captain got out on a no ball, but we havent whinged about it, btw.


indeed.  swings and roundabouts innit.  bad decisions go both ways.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

1-1 with bad decisions today.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> that is a whinge isn't it?



Nope,just pointing out that it evens out.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Good battling 50 from Katich.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

well done that man


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Out of interest, has anyone seen liquidlunch and his not unrelated compatriot upchuck recently?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

now clatter your own stumps


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

Nothing like a bit of gentlemanly applause when your team is well on top.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Bopara's made 201 for Essex btw. What a contrast to his recent international offerings.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

follow on looming.  223 behind


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Swannie!


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

In. 

Your. 

Faces.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

follow on!!!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

6


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

GET IN!!!!


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

So... great bowling or poor batting?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

At risk of jinxing them, England's bowling has been very good today.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm, I may have to go to the pub to watch this!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

This is amazing.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Nope,just pointing out that it evens out.



I suppose if all 10 players on both teams were given out wrongly that would be evened out to. I don't think that would be good for the game, though. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

possibly England's session?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Santino said:


> So... great bowling or poor batting?


Mostly great bowling. Unlike England, the batsmen have generally been got out.


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

I wouldn't actually enforce the follow on with this pitch.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Santino said:


> So... great bowling or poor batting?



Very good bowling, tbf.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Very good bowling, tbf.



Yep.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I suppose if all 10 players on both teams were given out wrongly that would be evened out to. I don't think that would be good for the game, though. Maybe it's just me.


Out of interest, are you ever interested in the quality of the Cricket, or only in the quality of the umpiring?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> possibly England's session?



I applaud your mastery of understatement


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

Follow on, or not?

Wouldn't want to bat last on that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

wicket maiden!


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Follow on, or not?
> 
> Wouldn't want to bat last on that.


No way, bat again, rack up a 500 lead. 2 days to bowl them out.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Out of interest, are you ever interested in the quality of the Cricket, or only in the quality of the umpiring?



Certainly! There just hasn't been that much high quality cricket in this series, sadly. A few very good spells (Broad's now is good), and a few good batting performances, sprinkled among a whole lot of rubbish from both sides.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Really not sure about whether we should enforce the follow on or not, were bowling well, so....(anyway, gotta get there first )


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Follow on, or not?
> 
> Wouldn't want to bat last on that.


Probably not, no.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes. Normally I favour enforcing a follow on, but I wouldn't in this case. Still four wickets to get, though, and Johnson can be very dangerous.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

ooohhh yeeeeeeeeeeeesssssss


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

5 for Broad! Through the gate!


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

Warne on Sky - England are all over Australia like a cheap suit

Said without a hint of irony.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Follow on, or not?
> 
> Wouldn't want to bat last on that.


it's a difficult one.  i do see your point but we have the momentum and the confidence at the moment.  will that still be there if aus get us out cheaply?


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

Broad!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

MICHELLE 

Broady


----------



## JCB (Aug 21, 2009)

Broad 5-FOR!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

that was just AMAZING


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Fuck me!


----------



## big eejit (Aug 21, 2009)

Ding dong!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

five for 

complete collapse (almost)


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Excellent delivery to take that wicket.


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

I feel a bit funny when I look at Broad now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 21, 2009)

This is SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

Broad strikes on a nelson. Brilliant.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 21, 2009)

wasn't there a huge cry for broad to be dropped at one point in this series?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

Follow on though, I mean - the potential, if we kept this up, is massive - both ways 

Given Stuarts performance, I believe Boycott may be eating his stupid hat right now


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> wasn't there a huge cry for broad to be dropped at one point in this series?


Yep. Not least from me. He wasn't bowling well. He is now!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

The Aussie scorecard is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> The Aussie scorecard is the stuff of nightmares.



I won't be losing any sleep


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

fuck me, this is awesome.  i have never seen aus collapse like this


----------



## Mumbles274 (Aug 21, 2009)

it wasn't just on here though was it?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Yep. Not least from me. He wasn't bowling well. He is now!


I've always had a lot of time for Broad after his performance to rescue an ODI with the bat a while back. But I have to say that recently I'd thought he wasn't ready for test cricket.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> fuck me, this is awesome.  i have never seen aus collapse like this



earlier in the series, when we got 7 wickets in one session is similar to this


----------



## agricola (Aug 21, 2009)

The way they have collapsed you would think Strauss has to enforce the follow on... yes, you wouldnt want to bat last but asking them to get 200+ on this pitch in these conditions with the atmosphere as it is is a tough ask in itself.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 5 for Broad! Through the gate!



Why reply to me? Grats to him, he's bowled well, which is rare in this series. Although I can't be too happy, he seems like a right tool (having a go at Bopara while he bowls pie after pie for example).

Just wish we had more such good cricket, and not either craven capitulation from the batsmen or pie festivals from bowlers.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Mumbles274 said:


> it wasn't just on here though was it?


No, but he wasn't bowling well!!!

There's no contradiction. I'm sure every England supporter calling for his head is hugely pleased to be proved wrong.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> fuck me, this is awesome.  i have never seen aus collapse like this


Were you not watching at Edgbaston? 7 wickets in a session then as well.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

johnson can bat a bit though


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

who changed the tags?


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Gabi? You ok, mate?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

agricola said:


> The way they have collapsed you would think Strauss has to enforce the follow on... yes, you wouldnt want to bat last but asking them to get 200+ on this pitch in these conditions with the atmosphere as it is is a tough ask in itself.



This.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

Look at that shift  Warne's practically dribbling


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> fuck me, this is awesome.  i have never seen aus collapse like this



Innit tho!

I'm loving it - get them out for 150, we aim for 250 next innings, they'll never get 420 on that pitch - hello ashes!


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

I coming round to the view that you should never enforce the follow on against any kind of decent side, mostly to give the fast bowlers time to recover.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 21, 2009)

that was some ball from swann..


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Were you not watching at Edgbaston? 7 wickets in a session then as well.


noooo, missed it


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Why reply to me? Grats to him, he's bowled well, which is rare in this series. Although I can't be too happy, he seems like a right tool (having a go at Bopara while he bowls pie after pie for example).
> 
> Just wish we had more such good cricket, and not either craven capitulation from the batsmen or pie festivals from bowlers.


I hadn't meant to reply to you specifically. Was an accident.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> noooo, missed it


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> who changed the tags?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> fuck me, this is awesome.  i have never seen aus collapse like this



Just been making a casserole & chatting to friends, & it's now 111-7


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> noooo, missed it


Pity. That was a very good performance.


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

What will the Aussie spinner make of this pitch tomorrow? Oh, hang on...


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

TMS are agreed, don't enforce the follow on, bat again


----------



## agricola (Aug 21, 2009)

Santino said:


> I coming round to the view that you should never enforce the follow on against any kind of decent side, mostly to give the fast bowlers time to recover.



i) its Broad and Swann doing the damage, Jimmy, Harmison and Fred are rested and havent bowled that much anyway;
ii) you would sacrifice a shit load of momentum that has been built up, especially if they are wiped out by tea;
iii) If Australia were in the position we are in they would definately enforce it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

prior gettin carried away there


----------



## tarannau (Aug 21, 2009)

Let's not too cocky, as promising as the lack of ever-graceful Antipodeans on this thread looks. Still an innings to go - I'll be happier if the remaining wickets are skittled quickly out


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

Santino said:


> What will the Aussie spinner make of this pitch tomorrow? Oh, hang on...


*snigger*


----------



## Discordia (Aug 21, 2009)

Ponting's little Empire crumbling is terribly funny. Going to lose the Ashes in England twice, and thereby never remembered as a true great - and certainly not as a good Captain.

England effing luck for that rained out session in Cardiff! That's cricket I guess, but it shouldn't be. They should play 90x5 overs no matter how long it takes, damnit.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Siddle very lucky there.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

they only need about 20 to get beyond the follow on score don't they?


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

agricola said:


> i) its Broad and Swann doing the damage, Jimmy, Harmison and Fred are rested and havent bowled that much anyway;
> ii) you would sacrifice a shit load of momentum that has been built up, especially if they are wiped out by tea;
> iii) If Australia were in the position we are in they would definately enforce it.


I'm just thinking of Jones, Freddie and Sidebottom, all done in by following on in various series.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Ponting's little Empire crumbling is terribly funny. Going to lose the Ashes in England twice, and thereby never remembered as a true great - and certainly not as a good Captain.



Pity really, because whatever else he may be, he _is_ a great batsman and deserves to be remembered as such. But I agree with you that if the Aussies lose this series, his reputation will be forever tarnished.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

agricola said:


> iii) If Australia were in the position we are in they would definately enforce it.



I wouldn't bet on it. The Aussies don't tend to be very fond of the follow-on.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 21, 2009)

Today makes me feel funny in my pants.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

my gosh, i've only been away 15 minutes and now 7 wickets down!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Ponting's little Empire crumbling is terribly funny. Going to lose the Ashes in England twice, and thereby never remembered as a true great - and certainly not as a good Captain.
> 
> England effing luck for that rained out session in Cardiff! That's cricket I guess, but it shouldn't be. They should play 90x5 overs no matter how long it takes, damnit.



38 centuries, over 11,000 test runs, can't think of many batsmen who have bettered that, he'll be remembered as a great batsman, maybe not as a great captain, but then there are plenty of great cricketers who weren't great captains

Is Botham remembered for his cricket or his poor time as a captain?


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

Good banter between Warne and Nas.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like they're going to make the follow-on anyway now, so it's a moot point.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Some really good deliveries from Malfoy here.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, i don't see how ponting wont be remembered as a great cricketer.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Good banter between Warne and Nas.


Yeah, I like Warne as a commentator (not least because it means he's not out there bowling).


----------



## linerider (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yeah, I like Warne as a commentator (not least because it means he's not out there bowling).


----------



## Discordia (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Pity really, because whatever else he may be, he _is_ a great batsman and deserves to be remembered as such. But I agree with you that if the Aussies lose this series, his reputation will be forever tarnished.



I don't know. He's...mechanical. Doesn't have that touch of genius Tendulkar/Lara etc have/had. The only thing going for him, really, is pure stats, and how much have those been affected by playing in such a great team for so long? Tendulkar and Lara played in some pretty damn ordinary teams for a long long time.

Wonder if Mitch tears you up like he did us. That was in a total losing position (and they did indeed lose), but still..England can't switch off.

Follow on would be so iffy. They get 150+ and who would bet against an England collapse?

Can't really believe Australia could manage to lose this series. They fuck up, like, twice, and England fuck up about 8 times, but get away with it thanks to rain/shit bowling/shit batting. Two thirds Australia's fault, but dayum. Drawn series seems much more fair than England win (can't say Aus deserve to win anymore after this).

If we spank you guys when you come over here though, this series will just be remembered as two crap teams deciding who was crapper. So give us a good series pls!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Swannie!  Eight in the session.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

another one !


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

haahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahah 131-8!


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

I just did a Usain Bolt celebration in my flat.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Discordia said:


> ITendulkar and Lara played in some pretty damn ordinary teams for a long long time.




Tendulkar has played most of his career with Ganguly, Dravid and Laxman.

Eta:

Yes!


----------



## agricola (Aug 21, 2009)

you lot are even quicker than cricinfo is!

gj


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've seen slower domino topples than this


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Santino said:


> I just did a Usain Bolt celebration in my flat.



I just did one in the office


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

brilliant stuff.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Tendulkar has played most of his career with Ganguly, Dravid and Laxman.
> 
> Eta:
> 
> Yes!



Yeah, good batting team. Look how often they actually won though. Having great bowlers in your team takes pressure off the batsmen. Those 4 _had_ to perform for India, because their bowlers were pretty crap. Makes them more impressive, not less.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I don't know. He's...mechanical. Doesn't have that touch of genius Tendulkar/Lara etc have/had. The only thing going for him, really, is pure stats, and how much have those been affected by playing in such a great team for so long? Tendulkar and Lara played in some pretty damn ordinary teams for a long long time.



If he hadn't had the performances to back it up he wouldn't have been in that great team for all that time. Saying he's not Lara or Tendulkar doesn't mean he isn't an extremely fine player.



> Follow on would be so iffy. They get 150+ and who would bet against an England collapse?



I agree entirely.



> Can't really believe Australia could manage to lose this series. They fuck up, like, twice, and England fuck up about 8 times, but get away with it thanks to rain/shit bowling/shit batting. Two thirds Australia's fault, but dayum. Drawn series seems much more fair than England win (can't say Aus deserve to win anymore after this).



It happens like that sometimes. The Wisden Trophy series in the Windies earlier this year was a good example, when one diabolical session and a load of timid declarations cost England a 1-0 loss when two of the other tests were theirs for the taking.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 21, 2009)

it's a "mad session"


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

If we're 150 ahead, then get back out there and try and repeat our first innings. Give them 350/400 to go for and wind up Freddie


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Follow-on is academic now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

In the words of warne: 'well done england, they've bowled well'


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

test cricket - still the tops


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 21, 2009)

*kisses his tenner good bye*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Have a nice tea, aussies.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If he hadn't had the performances to back it up he wouldn't have been in that great team for all that time. Saying he's not Lara or Tendulkar doesn't mean he isn't an extremely fine player.


Oh, extremely fine, definitely. Just not sure about great. I'm one of the people who likes keeping that word for very, very rare players.


> It happens like that sometimes. The Wisden Trophy series in the Windies earlier this year was a good example, when one diabolical session and a load of timid declarations cost England a 1-0 loss when two of the other tests were theirs for the taking.


Ya, they didn't deserve to lose that either. Don't really like it. Especially the dodgy pitch prepared (or roads prepared in WI). Oh well, Ricky losing two series in England would certainly give me a good smile, however it happens.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

133-8 at tea. Absolutely fantastic session from England. Especially Broad the blonde bombshell.


----------



## JCB (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> test cricket - still the tops



Channelling the passion of Tuffers!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

8 for 72 in a single session....hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

Now I can look forward to Australian analysis during the break on my stream.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh where is liquidlunch when ya need him?


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> In the words of warne: 'well done england, they've bowled well'


Earning his money there I see.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

That 332 suddenly doesn't look so bad.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

Warne's being dead nice to be honest, I thought he'd be a nong - but he's come across as just a bit mental about great bowling


----------



## Discordia (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 133-8 at tea. Absolutely fantastic session from England. Especially Broad the blonde bombshell.



Crucial he realises this can't be a one-off though. His stats are horrendous, and you don't want him turning into the bowling version of Bell (_just_ enough to stay in the team, then dross dross dross).


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

'i feel good' fittingly being played on sky now


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Now I can look forward to Australian analysis during the break on my stream.


Let us know what they say.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Crucial he realises this can't be a one-off though. His stats are horrendous, and you don't want him turning into the bowling version of Bell (_just_ enough to stay in the team, then dross dross dross).


I agree. But unlike Bell I think he has the temperament for test cricket.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> 8 for 72 in a single session....hahahahahahahaha!!!!



Thats just class


----------



## agricola (Aug 21, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I don't know. He's...mechanical. Doesn't have that touch of genius Tendulkar/Lara etc have/had. The only thing going for him, really, is pure stats, and how much have those been affected by playing in such a great team for so long? Tendulkar and Lara played in some pretty damn ordinary teams for a long long time.
> 
> Wonder if Mitch tears you up like he did us. That was in a total losing position (and they did indeed lose), but still..England can't switch off.
> 
> ...



I think half the reason for the dislike of Ponting, in fact probably a bit more than half, is who he plays for rather than who he is, and one wonders whether the ill-feeling towards him will continue once he is retired.  

As a batsman and captain he is, at least amongst his generation of cricketers, pretty much unquestionably the best captain* (how many game-saving innings has he made?) and probably in the top three batsmen generally.  Yes, he has lost one Ashes series and may be about to lose another but the first was lost by an unbelievably small margin against the best England side for at least the last 25-30 years, and all of his best players had gone by the time this latest series came around.  

*Vaughan would be second, Smith third.  I hate Graeme Smith.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Let us know what they say.



Summarised by anchor through gritted teeth. Ads now.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

JCB said:


> Channelling the passion of Tuffers!



he is correct!!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Crucial he realises this can't be a one-off though. His stats are horrendous, and you don't want him turning into the bowling version of Bell (_just_ enough to stay in the team, then dross dross dross).


Not quite so horrendous now! His average is not much higher than Anderson's now. As I said before, I'm very very pleased to have been proved wrong about him.


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2009)

I think, on balance, I would have taken 133-8 this morning.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

Freudian slip from Aussie anchor:

"England got 80 wickets..."


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Summarised by anchor through gritted teeth. Ads now.


20 minutes of ads probably.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 21, 2009)

agricola said:


> *Vaughan would be second, Smith third.  I hate Graeme Smith.



Sorry, Smith wins. Hate him or not, what he's pulled off is amazing. Maybe have to know SA well to understand the shit he has to put up with. To perform and craft a top team under that while starting at the age he did is incredible.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Freudian slip from Aussie anchor:
> 
> "England got 80 wickets..."


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> test cricket - still the tops



Innit


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds like they're all admitting they were wrong about earlier dismissive criticisms of Swann and Broad.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 21, 2009)

C'mon get tea down ya ffs, & lets finish this off


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Sounds like they're all admitting they were wrong about earlier dismissive criticisms of Swann and Broad.


Not exactly wrong. Both Broad and Swann have had very poor periods through this series. They've come good, but that doesn't make previous criticism invalid.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

To be honest they just all look a bit shell-shocked.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> To be honest they just all look a bit shell-shocked.


Well, unlike England-watchers, they're not used to this kind of calamity.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

Broad's fifth described as "not a bad ball"


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

cricinfo's lunchtime summary



> Australia lay solid base in reply to 332


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Broad's fifth described as "not a bad ball"


If it had been McGrath, it would have been the greatest ball ever bowled by a seamer.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> cricinfo's lunchtime summary





England's finest session.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Athers jinxing England now by saying that 'not even England' could throw it away from this position.


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 21, 2009)

I've discovered the key to our success; it's when I turn off TMS and listen to Danny Baker instead, keeping an eye on the scoreboard at cricinfo.com. Only problem is I might have to stay late at work to keep it going.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 21, 2009)

200 for bopara today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> That 332 suddenly doesn't look so bad.


to be fair, a couple of people were saying this yesterday, in terms of the base that england had laid.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Yeah, good batting team. Look how often they actually won though. Having great bowlers in your team takes pressure off the batsmen. Those 4 _had_ to perform for India, because their bowlers were pretty crap. Makes them more impressive, not less.


Kumble and Harbhajan crap? 

The likes of Strinath and Prassad weren't bad either. Through Tendulkar's career, he's seen India turn from a team that did very well at home, but struggled away, to a team that does strongly all around the world. India have been in the top three test teams consistently for a decade. 

You were right about Lara, but not Tendulkar imo.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Aggers said:
			
		

> I've seen some collapses over the years, and most of them have been English, but that ranks with the best of them


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> to be fair, a couple of people were saying this yesterday, in terms of the base that england had laid.


I know. I was one of them.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 21, 2009)

ffs i go away for a couple of days and look what happensHope you poms haven't got your tails up,all we need is a draw due to rain and its still ours


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> ffs i go away for a couple of days and look what happensHope you poms haven't got your tails up,all we need is a draw due to rain and its still ours


Forecast is for three fine days!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> ffs i go away for a couple of days and look what happensHope you poms haven't got your tails up,all we need is a draw due to rain and its still ours



Still cocky eh?


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Still cocky eh?



oh yes,always


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Here comes big Fred.


----------



## Epico (Aug 21, 2009)

An Aussie wishing for rain!

That's usually our job.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 21, 2009)

i have not heard a ball this game,snapped the antenna off my truck out in the scrub 3 days ago and just got back into town an hour ago..Whats happened to our batsmen?fire brigade perhaps?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Swannie!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

wicket!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

swann, 4 wickets! good lad


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> i have not heard a ball this game,snapped the antenna off my truck out in the scrub 3 days ago and just got back into town an hour ago..Whats happened to our batsmen?fire brigade perhaps?


Your batsmen have been done by Broad and Swann.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

This is just beautiful


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Bad decision, but one can't say that a wicket is against the run of play.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 21, 2009)

He missed that by about half a foot..


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Cricinfo said:
			
		

> Marcus is one of nearly 800 to email us today, and one of several scores of angry Australians reading. "This is ridiculous," he vents. "Why is the wicket playing like a Karachi dustbowl on the second day? England bowl great when they are handed a pitch of landmines. If Australia lose this series, it will be one of the most unjust loses of all time. Australia should have won this series 3-1."



Diddums.


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 21, 2009)

El Sueno said:


> I've discovered the key to our success; it's when I turn off TMS and listen to Danny Baker instead, keeping an eye on the scoreboard at cricinfo.com. Only problem is I might have to stay late at work to keep it going.



Another wicket - good, cos I aint sitting through the entire Eddie Nestor show.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 21, 2009)

should drug test Broad,how come he can take wickets all of a sudden


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> should drug test Broad,how come he can take wickets all of a sudden


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> should drug test Broad,how come he can take wickets all of a sudden


And eye-test the umpires.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Diddums.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 21, 2009)

bitter Aussie said:
			
		

> Marcus is one of nearly 800 to email us today, and one of several scores of angry Australians reading. "This is ridiculous," he vents. "Why is the wicket playing like a Karachi dustbowl on the second day? England bowl great when they are handed a pitch of landmines. If Australia lose this series, it will be one of the most unjust loses of all time. Australia should have won this series 3-1."



I fucking love it when the Australians get like this...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I fucking love it when the Australians get like this...



we all do


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I fucking love it when the Australians get like this...


And they call us whingers.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I fucking love it when the Australians get like this...






			
				 bitter Aussie said:
			
		

> It's soooooo unfair!!!!!!!!!!!



there, i translated it for you


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 21, 2009)

Unfortunately, my best mate and my Aussie gfs aren't into cricket


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 21, 2009)

Extras has only got 7 for Aus cf. 38 for Eng.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> we all do



YOU would ,its about time England made a game of it.We have still had our grubby hands around that little holy grail twice as much as you have though
Kuntz,the lot of ya


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Diddums.



Damn, I was just about to post that 

Bloody hilarious.  They really are the worst losers on the planet...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 21, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Unfortunately, my best mate and my Aussie gfs aren't into cricket



My main cricket-loving mate is coming up to Newcastle tomorrow.  I am currently negotiating pub-attending rights.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> YOU would ,its about time England made a game of it.We have still had our grubby hands around that little holy grail twice as much as you have though
> Kuntz,the lot of ya


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

England showing their customary slowness at wrapping up the tail.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 21, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Damn, I was just about to post that
> 
> Bloody hilarious.  They really are the worst losers on the planet...



I think you read your papers too much,we love this game and the rivalry that goes with it.Deep down most Aussies will always say that the best team will win on the day,and that would be US


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> England showing their customary slowness at wrapping up the tail.



just like the aussies then.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> I think you read your papers too much,we love this game and the rivalry that goes with it.Deep down most Aussies will always say that the best team will win on the day,and that would be US





> Marcus is one of nearly 800 to email us today, and one of several scores of angry Australians reading. "This is ridiculous," he vents. "Why is the wicket playing like a Karachi dustbowl on the second day? England bowl great when they are handed a pitch of landmines. If Australia lose this series, it will be one of the most unjust loses of all time. Australia should have won this series 3-1."



?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Freddie!  160 all out.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

bowled!!!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> England showing their customary slowness at wrapping up the tail.


bowled!


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Freddie!!!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wahey!!!!


----------



## El Sueno (Aug 21, 2009)

Can we go back into bat now? Only I've got a few things to do over the weekend and it'd be nice to wrap this series up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo, you're having a strikingly walrussy day on the prediction front


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 21, 2009)

160 ALL OUT160 ALL OUT160 ALL OUT


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Nemo, you're having a strikingly walrussy day on the prediction front


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

Tuffers: "a calypso collapso"


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 21, 2009)

dunno about cricinfo at times,media speculation at best,not really a true indicator of the real feelings


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

160 all out!


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 21, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> 160 ALL OUT160 ALL OUT160 ALL OUT




yep,got it


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Real result pitch this one, and England's bowlers have used it better than the Aussies.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 21, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> dunno about cricinfo at times,media speculation at best,not really a true indicator of the real feelings


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 21, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Nemo, you're having a strikingly walrussy day on the prediction front


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Apparently one of the papers had a headline this morning about England relying on the Oval dust turning to Ashes.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Good start from Hilfenhaus.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 21, 2009)

Why didn't Australia follow on? I thought that you had to get half of the opposing team's total to avoid the follow on? 160 isn't half of 332, or have I missed something? I still don't fully understand cricket


----------



## slaar (Aug 21, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Why didn't Australia follow on? I thought that you had to get half of the opposing team's total to avoid the follow on? 160 isn't half of 332, or have I missed something? I still don't fully understand cricket


No, the rule is 200 shy...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Why didn't Australia follow on? I thought that you had to get half of the opposing team's total to avoid the follow on? 160 isn't half of 332, or have I missed something? I still don't fully understand cricket


Nah, for five day matches you need to be within 200 of the opposition, and in four-day and three-day matches within 150.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Apparently one of the papers had a headline this morning about England relying on the Oval dust turning to Ashes.



pffffffttt,thats the sort of bullshit that sells papers


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> pffffffttt,thats the sort of bullshit that sells papers


Probably a paper owned by one of your compatriots.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 21, 2009)

slaar said:


> No, the rule is 200 shy...





Nemo said:


> Nah, for five day matches you need to be within 200 of the opposition, and in four-day and three-day matches within 150.



Oh I see, I always thought it was half.

Thanks for learnin' me


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Oh I see, I always thought it was half.
> 
> Thanks for learnin' me


And, of course, the bowling team has the choice of whether or not to enforce the follow-on.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Lovely shot down the ground from Strauss there.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 21, 2009)

So we're playing a one innings game, with a lead of 186, on a pitch which is doing more than the entire England batting order at Headingly


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

They have plenty of time, no heroics needed, get about 250 and put the Aussies in


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> They have plenty of time, no heroics needed, get about 250 and put the Aussies in



<falls to knees & prays>


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> They have plenty of time, no heroics needed, get about 250 and put the Aussies in


With three days left, get to 450 and put the Aussies in!

Seriously, I don't see any declaration before there's a 500 lead, and with so much time left and a good forecast, why would there be.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> With three days left, get to 450 and put the Aussies in!
> 
> Seriously, I don't see any declaration before there's a 500 lead, and with so much time left and a good forecast, why would there be.



450? 

I see your logic though


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> With three days left, get to 450 and put the Aussies in!
> 
> Seriously, I don't see any declaration before there's a 500 lead, and with so much time left and a good forecast, why would there be.


I'm not sure declarations will ever be an issue.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Aussies already bowling part-time spin.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I'm not sure declarations will ever be an issue.


Thing is, it's not the wicket that's given England their wickets today, and Australia don't have a frontline spinner. I see no reason why England shouldn't equal their first innings score, and when one side gets away in a test, the losing side can become very dispirited. I actually think England's top order should be a bit disappointed with the way they got out yesterday and be looking to dig in a bit more this time.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 21, 2009)

I can see Warney coming out of Ashes retirement


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Aussies already bowling part-time spin.


Average 103.5


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Australia need to bowl Katich, sore back or no.

They can't defend their way out of this mess. Australia have, somehow, to attack and go for the win!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Thing is, it's not the wicket that's given England their wickets today, and Australia don't have a frontline spinner. I see no reason why England shouldn't equal their first innings score, and when one side gets away in a test, the losing side can become very dispirited. I actually think England's top order should be a bit disappointed with the way they got out yesterday and be looking to dig in a bit more this time.


Certainly England got their wickets through application and good bowling, but I still think that it's quite likely that both sides will end up taking 20 wickets in this match.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

And there goes Cook.  Great delivery from North.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

He never looked comfortable.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

And a great chance for the Shermanator to show his mettle.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> He never looked comfortable.


He's looked uncomfortable for most of the Summer.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

200 lead now. Nice shot from Bell.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

And Bell caught at short leg now.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

Momentum draining away now.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

Bell leaves all the questions about him unanswered for me.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Bell leaves all the questions about him unanswered for me.


What's more worrying is that he's a weather vane for how England's batting is going.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Colly gone now too. Done by bounce.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 21, 2009)

Eek. Come on Trott.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

This isnt going to go 5 days is it. I guess I'll get a refund for my ticket?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

gabi said:


> This isnt going to go 5 days is it. I guess I'll get a refund for my ticket?


I doubt it'll go five days. What day is your ticket for? I'm not sure if day 5 tickets will qualify for refunds or not. Check the terms and conditions.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

this is bad.

trott's not a steady player though is he?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> this is bad.
> 
> trott's not a steady player though is he?


Judging by that shot, no. Don't know what he thinks the mortal hurry is.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I doubt it'll go five days. What day is your ticket for? I'm not sure if day 5 tickets will qualify for refunds or not. Check the terms and conditions.



Day 5. Paid £50 for it. Need the poms to dig in here.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Judging by that shot, no. Don't know what he thinks the mortal hurry is.


we could do with someone to steady the ship, hang around a bit and stop the leaking of wickets all over the place.  strauss is doing his bit.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

How's the essay going btw?


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

don't ask 

it's in no state to be handed in any time soon, that's for sure.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Colly out to a no ball.


----------



## gabi (Aug 21, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Colly out to a no ball.



Shocking umpiring throughout this series.

Where's morgan freeman gone?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

Katich bowling his chinamen now.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 21, 2009)

see - dodgy decisions go both ways.  take note aussies


----------



## Nemo (Aug 21, 2009)

58-3 at stumps. In spite of the wickets, a great day for England.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 21, 2009)

Gonna come down to a tense finish this, i can feel it.


----------



## strung out (Aug 21, 2009)

a lead of anything over 300 *should* be enough, though we should be aiming for 450+ to be sure.


----------



## llion (Aug 21, 2009)

Just seen the highlights on Channel 5 - what an amazing day's cricket. Well bowled Broad especially and Swann. England should win from here, but the Aussies have still got an outside chance I reckon. If (and its a big if) they could bowl England out for less than 200 tomorrow they might have a chance.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 21, 2009)

Hands up everyone who wanted Broad dropped then.

*raises hand*


----------



## strung out (Aug 21, 2009)

i knew he'd come good


----------



## llion (Aug 21, 2009)

Must admit I didn't think Broad had that in him! It was Botham-esque!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 21, 2009)

llion said:


> Must admit I didn't think Broad had that in him! It was Botham-esque!



Wait for the match-saving century tomorow morning after the rest of the order collapses


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

I saw Broad bowl well against West Indies, and he was better looking live than I expected. But then I lost faith in him again. I'll admit it, I didn't think he had it in him either. Brilliant today. Absolutely brilliant. 

Have to say that Collingwood got out to an appalling shot. Overall, he's had a very poor series, as have Bell, Cook and Bopara – all averaging under 30. England's 7, 8 and 9 are averaging more over the series than their 3, 4 and 5. Thank fuck for Strauss, really.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> a lead of anything over 300 *should* be enough, though we should be aiming for 450+ to be sure.


 
300 won't be enough, I don't think. 450 with 2 clear days to bowl the aussies out.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 21, 2009)

Great day for England.


----------



## strung out (Aug 21, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> 300 won't be enough, I don't think. 450 with 2 clear days to bowl the aussies out.



i really can't see australia getting much more than 300 batting last on that pitch. 300 lead could well be enough.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 21, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i really can't see australia getting much more than 300 batting last on that pitch. 300 lead could well be enough.


 
We'll see. I just don't see a collapse of those proportions again.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2009)

I'd like to see England score 200+, really. Just one decent partnership should do it. Even a bright and breezy 50 from Prior should do it. 

And umpires, watch out for NO BALLS.


----------



## strung out (Aug 21, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> We'll see. I just don't see a collapse of those proportions again.



most of the experts were saying that 350ish was a par score for the first innings. now i'm not saying that 300 will definitely be enough, but looking at the way the pitch is breaking up it's very conceivable that england could fudge this innings and skittle the aussies again.

300 as a minimum, but preferably 450+


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 21, 2009)

It aint over yet ya pommy baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaastards


I'm off to bed.


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 21, 2009)

Well fuck me - what a days cricket 

This is usually my day at the Oval (always get friday tkts - fucked it up this year ). However, I managed to watch most of it, even with the kids charging about the place. 

Decided not to post on Urban during play having spent the most of y'day in a pessimistic fug. Now I've managed to convince myself that if I stay off the boards during play then we'll take wickets and get runs.

Weird superstitious nonsense from a 36 yr old atheist but if it aint broke don't fix it. I therefore hope to be posting on here in the next couple of nights in a state of ecstastic delerium.......crosses fingers.

Anyway I had begun (about Lords actually) to lose faith in young Broady. So fair play young man - a fantastic and devestating spell of test match bowling.

Glad Straussy hung on there at the end. Luckily Bell, Colly and Cook wont have too bat again this summer - fuck England need to find some decent competition for their top order - SOON....

C'mon lads - keep the faith and keep your heads tommorrow.........and maybe, just maybe................


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

it's all set for freddie to have a glorious last innings isn't it? and maybe to pick up 4 wickets in the last innings of his test career


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think this game is over yet. If we are out cheaply and quickly tomorrow there's a danger that Australia could rack up a big total as the pitch will still be battable.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> I don't think this game is over yet. If we are out cheaply and quickly tomorrow there's a danger that Australia could rack up a big total as the pitch will still be battable.



if the lead is less than 300, then it's very possible for Austrailia to win


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree entirely


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 21, 2009)

you are all getting a bit ahead of yourselves aren't you. We are never more dangerous than when our backs are against the wall.Lookout pommys we are comming to get you


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2009)

here's the scorecard for the highest 4th innings score to win at the Oval.. 1902 England made 263-9 to beat Australia.

http://www.cricinfo.com/ci/engine/match/62469.html


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 22, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> Hands up everyone who wanted Broad dropped then.
> 
> *raises hand*



I am eating massive amounts of humble pie regarding Stuart Broad. 

I think we should aim for about about 230 to 250 tomorrow. Owed runs from Fred or Prior to get us there.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> you are all getting a bit ahead of yourselves aren't you. We are never more dangerous than when our backs are against the wall.Lookout pommys we are comming to get you


Simon Katich doesn't seem to be massively optimistic.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 22, 2009)

Then number 8 dismissal, even before the replays, was one of the worst decisions I have ever seen on a cricket pitch.

I thought it was a crazy LBW shout more than a catch.


----------



## Placid Casual27 (Aug 22, 2009)

I am well fucking nervous, esp. after Nicholas (and esp Boycs) on Five saying that's it we've won the Ashes, and Stewart and Willis and Covill on SS too. 

One of the most amazing days cricket ever. But these Aussies are dodgy bastards (not as dodgy as our batting)

400 lead please. And I'll still be nervous

Supposed to go ten-pin bloody bowling at 3pm with kids and plastics who (now) profess to like cricket, how on earth can I do that now?!?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm surprisingly calm today, though finally having a good nights sleep may have something to do with it.  Gonna be an interesting day to say the least, i reckon this pitch was deliberately made in such a way to make sure there's a result. I'm no expert on pitch making but that's just my feeling.


----------



## Santino (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm surprisingly calm today, though finally having a good nights sleep may have something to do with it.  Gonna be an interesting day to say the least, i reckon this pitch was deliberately made in such a way to make sure there's a result. I'm no expert on pitch making but that's just my feeling.


I think they let it dry out a bit so that it would take spin later on, but probably not quite as quickly as it's happened.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a little jittery this morning. 58 for 3 wasn't the best sleeping pill last night, tbh. 
Like to see a solid 300-350. This Ashes has had an awful lot of changing fortune so far, so I'm gonna STFU for a few hours


----------



## strung out (Aug 22, 2009)

i don't know whether to go to rovers today or stay in the pub for the cricket


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

I think England are in a great position, 230 ahead, with 7 wickets left, if they don't get silly, they should put another 150 on at least


----------



## Flashman (Aug 22, 2009)

Even if we get bowled out for 150 we're still miles ahead on this pitch.


Like the cut of Trott's jib. If it was up to me he'd keep his place. In fact he looks a good bet for 3 one day.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

I would definitely keep trott.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> here's the scorecard for the highest 4th innings score to win at the Oval.. 1902 England made 263-9 to beat Australia.
> 
> http://www.cricinfo.com/ci/engine/match/62469.html



That was a dead rubber though.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I would definitely keep trott.



Very solid, great temperament.

Okay he plays across the line a bit but he can work on that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Man, I bet the aussies fuckin wish they still had shane warne on this pitch.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Man, I bet the aussies fuckin wish they still had shane warne on this pitch.



Or even Hauritz


----------



## strung out (Aug 22, 2009)

i bet they wish they still had nathan hauritz on this pitch...


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Man, I bet the aussies fuckin wish they still had shane warne on this pitch.



There's no way they'd have prepared a pitch like this if Shane Warne was still playing.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> There's no way they'd have prepared a pitch like this if Shane Warne was still playing.



True. Warne would bowl us out for 50 and take 10 wickets or something.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Cricinfo is surprisingly chirpy this morning with this...




			
				Cricinfo said:
			
		

> And with sprightly intent comes another email from Gordon Brown, our cherished Prime Minister. "Ever since we made the Board of Selectors independent, it has taken many brave decisions, and when they've gone wrong, I have been in a position to sit back and bask in Schadenfreude, my self-regard intact," he writes. "Only a few days ago, in common with all right-thinking people in this country, I was calling on the selectors to drop Stuart Wide. Those people must feel like proper Charlies now. I have been proved right once again: the selectors know their job. Well done, Sir Stuart." Thanks, Gordon.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

'our cherished PM' lol


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 22, 2009)

> Stuart Wide


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 22, 2009)

whats the craic chaps?weather good,pitch fucked.Never thought Broad had it in him but you have to give the young blokes a bit of a go.53-3 aint real good for a start though is it?


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> whats the craic chaps?weather good,pitch fucked.Never thought Broad had it in him but you have to give the young blokes a bit of a go.53-3 aint real good for a start though is it?


 it's 230-3 really.  that's not so bad is it?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> whats the craic chaps?weather good,pitch fucked.Never thought Broad had it in him but you have to give the young blokes a bit of a go.53-3 aint real good for a start though is it?



Better than 74 - 8


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 22, 2009)

baldrick said:


> it's 230-3 really.  that's not so bad is it?



maybe not,but i am sober now


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

right, play's about to start....


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

Ok, deep breath everyone.

I'm daring to believe...


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Once more into the breach.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

How did Trott get away with that one?

E2A: or not. An unusually good decision from Rauf.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

fuck sake england 

what a decision!


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Can Strauss get more than 5 runs after a restart.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

oooooh


----------



## agricola (Aug 22, 2009)

Magnificent decision that.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

FUCK. A. DUCK.

How did we get away with that. EXCELLENT DECISION UMPIRE.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, what a decision.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 22, 2009)

that's a great decision that one


----------



## strung out (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Can Strauss get more than 5 runs after a restart.



i'll tell you in half an hour


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

wake the fuck up batsmen!


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 22, 2009)

nervous start old dears


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

same for your bowlers after that ball just now


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> nervous start old dears


Always nervous watching England.


----------



## agricola (Aug 22, 2009)

Bumble incredibly aroused by Rauf's decision it seems, Sky endlessly replaying it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

agricola said:


> Bumble incredibly aroused by Rauf's decision it seems, Sky endlessly replaying it.



I cant bare to watch replays like that.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

I love Bumble. LOVE HIM.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> I love Bumble. LOVE HIM.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 22, 2009)

My mate has lent me his Skybet login so I can watch it for free in a very high quality stream.  He's coming up to Newcastle in like 3 hours.

Thing is, if I start watching it now, will that jinx it?  It's almost certain to, isn't it.


----------



## strung out (Aug 22, 2009)

nah, watch it. this game is already in the bag...


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> My mate has lent me his Skybet login so I can watch it for free in a very high quality stream.  He's coming up to Newcastle in like 3 hours.
> 
> Thing is, if I start watching it now, will that jinx it?  It's almost certain to, isn't it.



If you don't watch, that might jinx it as well


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> My mate has lent me his Skybet login so I can watch it for free in a very high quality stream.  He's coming up to Newcastle in like 3 hours.
> 
> Thing is, if I start watching it now, will that jinx it?  It's almost certain to, isn't it.



watch it or you'll regret not doing so.just don't bet on us.


----------



## agricola (Aug 22, 2009)

Is Warne already starting to suggest that England fixed the pitch?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

agricola said:


> Is Warne already starting to suggest that England fixed the pitch?



haven't been listening but   if so


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> watch it or you'll regret not doing so.just don't bet on us.



Wouldn't be worth betting on this match - odds on England are way too short


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 22, 2009)

It's a mint stream in quality, but buffers more than illegal ones


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

The Aussie's field has been fantastic all series I reckon, they seem to squeeze our options right down.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Wouldn't be worth betting on this match - odds on England are way too short



phew


----------



## strung out (Aug 22, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Wouldn't be worth betting on this match - odds on England are way too short



it's a sure thing, stick a ton on it mate


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> it's a sure thing, stick a ton on it mate





This is a crucial match.  Concerning _England_.  A sporting nation with a penchant for snatching defeat from the jaws of victory.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> it's a sure thing, stick a ton on it mate



don't encourage him!!!!

I'm sure the aussies are more worth betting on.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Aus is 5.3 on Betfair.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

DON'T LET WALRUS PUT MONEY ON ANYTHING 

I'll fucking gut you all if he does


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Strauss is 1.02 to get a century, that's absurdly short.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

.....M...C.....A, it's fun to stay at the Y....M....C.....A.....


----------



## strung out (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Strauss is 1.02 to get a century, that's absurdly short.



he's got a cracking 50/100 conversion rate, though on this pitch i wouldn't be too sure


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> he's got a cracking 50/100 conversion rate, though on this pitch i wouldn't be too sure



Fine, but he's not got to 50 yet.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

he's nearly on 50 now.  strauss has one of the best 50 to century conversion rates in test cricket.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> .....M...C.....A, it's fun to stay at the Y....M....C.....A.....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> .....M...C.....A, it's fun to stay at the Y....M....C.....A.....


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

A Kiwi and an Aussie on TMS now and the talk turns to sheep.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

50 for Strauss. A very good knock given the situation.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

100 up now.


----------



## slaar (Aug 22, 2009)

260 lead for 3 wickets. Even the 'add two wickets and see what it looks like' rule of thumb is not looking too bad. Strauss is playing beautifully, but the pitch is doing so much that anything could happen still.


----------



## strung out (Aug 22, 2009)

strauss has added 20 to his overnight score


----------



## slaar (Aug 22, 2009)

strung_out said:


> strauss has added 20 to his overnight score


Well, we're not exactly short of time here!


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

slaar said:


> Well, we're not exactly short of time here!



I think that was a reference to his usual habit of getting out after adding less than 10 to his overnight score.


----------



## slaar (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> I think that was a reference to his usual habit of getting out after adding less than 10 to his overnight score.


Ah yes, silly me. I've also only just noticed your tagline. Very good.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Hilfenhaus bowling. Ponting looking like Shane Warne's shagged his wife.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Hilfenhaus bowling. Ponting looking like Shane Warne's shagged his wife.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Hilfenhaus bowling. Ponting looking like Shane Warne's shagged his wife.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Hilfenhaus bowling. Ponting looking like Shane Warne's shagged his wife.



I saw that face of his, cracked me up that the camera jumped at the chance to show it.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

He does a good line in them faces, even when he's 200 up at the crease


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Tee hee.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

300 lead!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

300 lead now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

ha, beat you to it nemo.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Field not as zippy as yesterday. Good fielding again from the cons.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Batting is coming alive now.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Broad century today


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

I wish the crowd would chant to this spinner' you're not shane warne' you're not shane warne!'


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

100 partnership now. At just the right time.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

100 partnership, well done lads.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I wish the crowd would chant to this spinner' you're not shane warne' you're not shane warne!'


Yep. 

And there's not much the Aussies could do in response, cause 'you're not Underwood' doesn't have the same ring.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

haven't checked the score until now, looking good though, 300+ lead


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> haven't checked the score until now, looking good though, 300+ lead


Yep. Good, watchful partnership from Strauss and Trott.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

trott's had a pretty good debut


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Let's hope Strauss will stop padding up to the spinners now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Odd how liquidlunch ain't here all of a sudden.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

50 for Trott. Well batted.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

trott 50!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

50 on the trott.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> trott 50!!!!!!!!!!!


Beat you to it.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

50 at a canter for trot?

trott gallops to 50?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2009)

Great morning, just hang in there a little longer.

Half tempted to look back through the thread to see how many wanted Broad dropped.

The Ashes, football, the World Athletics Championships and F1 - what a weekend!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

wicket


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Strauss edges to slip. 

Oh well, still a very good innings.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Strauss gone  5 mins before lunch


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

bugger


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Prior, Flintoff, Broad, Swann, Jimmeh - get your battling heads screwed on


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Good innings though, i'll take that.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Ponting bloodied at silly point. 

157-4 at lunch. Good session. 99 runs for 1 wicket.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

ouchy!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

hahahahahhahahahahahahahhaha (glad he's o.k)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Hope he enjoys his lunch.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

I suppose one could say well fielded.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 22, 2009)

Ouch!!! That looked like a bad bad hit on Ponting.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Ponting bloodied at silly point.
> 
> 157-4 at lunch. Good session. 99 runs for 1 wicket.




Couldn't have asked for more from that session..


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 22, 2009)

If Ramps had of hit Ponting, he wouldn't have been able to bat in the 4th innings. Bring back Ramps.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

keep piling on the misery England!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

this is lovely stuff


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

baldrick said:


> this is lovely stuff



it truly is, ponting getting hit right before lunch topped it all off for me. (hope he's ok though )


----------



## JimW (Aug 22, 2009)

Beeb text update pretty unsporting about the ball to Ponting's face:





> And the last ball of the over is smacked straight into the chops of Ricky Ponting at silly point! That's got to hurt! And it was the last ball before lunch, so the grimacing "Punter" may have to take his lunch through a straw.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

And here's lily!


----------



## JCB (Aug 22, 2009)

Haha Lily Allen as TMS guest at lunch!


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> it truly is, ponting getting hit right before lunch topped it all off for me. (hope he's ok though )



there's no irony that he was spitting blood at the end of that session, he must be proper pissed off not to have a spinner


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 22, 2009)

Lily Allen on TMS.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Lily Allen on TMS.



No shit!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

So glad i've got music on instead of lily allen.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm watching Bewitched on Living +1


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> So glad i've got music on instead of lily allen.



She's even more vacuous than you can imagine..


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Aggers is currently getting to the bottom of whether Onions or Broad is more attractive


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Aggers is currently getting to the bottom of whether Onions or Broad is more attractive


i know.  fucks sake.

there must be a real cricket fan out there somewhere to interview.

she doesn't know how extras work?  good lord.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

She's not sure what an 'extra' is 

She doesn't know how an umpire signals 6.. jesus what the fucking christ is she doing on. Aggers is obviously embarrassed.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i know.  fucks sake.
> 
> there must be a real cricket fan out there somewhere to interview.
> 
> *she doesn't know how extras work?  good lord*.



ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## JCB (Aug 22, 2009)

As England are well ahead I'm finding the chat with Lily highly amusing


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

What do you like about cricket lily?

I like you can have a drink in the stands aggers.

Quality interview.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Lily is doing her best to make herself look even more stupid than before.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

lolly allen


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> What do you like about cricket lily?
> 
> I like you can have a drink in the stands aggers.
> 
> Quality interview.


It's gone downhill a bit evidently. At the start of the series they were interviewing a former Prime Minister (who, granted, is a class-A cunt), by the end, they're reduced to Lily Allen.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

I mean, you would've thought she would do some research before doing a fucking interview about cricket.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

I've had enough... I'm putting the new moby album on. It's that bad.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Music > lily allen

And yes, by that i mean lily has fuck all to do with music.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 22, 2009)

Haha, Aggers talking to Lilly about a new term he has learned whilst doing research on her: the "wardrobe malfunction".


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Haha, Aggers talking to Lilly about a new term he has learned whilst doing research on her: the "wardrobe malfunction".


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 22, 2009)

Haha, this interview is great.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm enjoying the interview


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Jesus cunting christ. I've just it back on to hear lily making some innuendo about warney's 'googly'..

Fuck off! you vacuous little cunt!


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Jesus cunting christ. I've just it back on to hear lily making some innuendo about warney's 'googly'..
> 
> Fuck off! you vacuous little cunt!



She's alright, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 22, 2009)

Aggers.... "Your songs on Itunes seem to all have the words "explicit" after them (silence)...... why???"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Jesus cunting christ. I've just it back on to hear lily making some innuendo about warney's 'googly'..
> 
> Fuck off! you vacuous little cunt!



lol!


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> She's alright, I'm enjoying it.



Really? Maybe tune into t4 on a saturday morning. You might enjoy that too.

What the hell is she doing on TMS?


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Really? Maybe tune into t4 on a saturday morning. You might enjoy that too.
> 
> What the hell is she doing on TMS?



You fucking grumpy old twat


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 22, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Aggers.... "Your songs on Itunes seem to all have the words "explicit" after them (silence)...... why???"


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Really? Maybe tune into t4 on a saturday morning. You might enjoy that too.
> 
> What the hell is she doing on TMS?



fuck knows tbh. it boggles my mind.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

OK. So she had the shits at a gig. And had to sit on the bog for a long time. Awesome. I feel. Educated.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> OK. So she had the shits at a gig. And had to sit on the bog for a long time. Awesome. I feel. Educated.



grumble, grumble, grumble...


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

I want to hear about the cricket. Sorry.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Tbf fen boy, i really don't get why she's there either, other than for us to laugh at her.

Have to say though, it helped my mood even more during the lunch break.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

It was a twitter thing, her and aggers were talking on twitter and so she ended up on the show.

....cue grumbling...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> It was a twitter thing, her and aggers were talking on twitter and so she ended up on the show.
> 
> ....cue grumbling...



lol


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> It was a twitter thing, her and aggers were talking on twitter and so she ended up on the show.
> 
> ....cue grumbling...



I'm with cameron on twitter.

It produces twats like this. FUcking hell.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Bye lily! Cunt off.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2009)

I've heard worse (she's enthusiastic which is good enough for me).. did anyone hear the bloke who draws the 'You're the Umpire' strips.. you could tell Aggers thought he was an absolute nutter, which he was


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I've heard worse (she's enthusiastic which is good enough for me).. did anyone hear the bloke who draws the 'You're the Umpire' strips.. you could tell Aggers thought he was an absolute nutter, which he was



She was honest at least. 'I've only been following cricket for... um, a year?'

Perfect guest then for the lunch break on the crucial day in the deciding test of the biggest contest in the world cricket.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> You fucking grumpy old twat



this ^^^^


TMS is famous for not talking about cricket


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> this ^^^^
> 
> 
> TMS is famous for not talking about cricket



I'm not old. I'm hungover and grumpy. And maybe old. But thats irrelevant.

I like cricket. No, I love it.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> She was honest at least. 'I've only been following cricket for... um, a year?'
> 
> Perfect guest then for the lunch break on the crucial day in the deciding test of the biggest contest in the world cricket.



Fuck off & watch Sky Sports then you miserable fucking cunt.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

If lily allen was ever a special guest during sky's lunch break, that would annoy me. Mind you, i just wouldnt listen to it.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

jeeze Gabi, it was just a bit of a laugh on TMS, I think had Australia been winning by 330 you might not have minded as much !


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> Fuck off & watch Sky Sports then you miserable fucking cunt.



Learn about the game, then talk to me you swine


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> jeeze Gabi, it was just a bit of a laugh on TMS, I think had Australia been winning by 330 you might not have minded as much !



I choose to listen to TMS rather than watching T4. I expect certain editorial standards... I realise that makes me sound like the human in wallace and gromit but fuck it. I don't like lily allen and I choose not to pay her attention by not reading the fucking numbskull shit they hand out at tube stations. I don't see why my saturday should be polluted by her when Australia's clearly on the rampage.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> I choose to listen to TMS rather than watching T4. I expect certain editorial standards... I realise that makes me sound like the human in wallace and gromit but fuck it. I don't like lily allen and I choose not to pay her attention by not reading the fucking numbskull shit they hand out at tube stations. I don't see why my saturday should be polluted by her when Australia's clearly on the rampage.



on the rampage, clearly looks like that


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> on the rampage, clearly looks like that



I've got a fiver on it


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> I choose to listen to TMS rather than watching T4. I expect certain editorial standards... I realise that makes me sound like the human in wallace and gromit but fuck it. I don't like lily allen and I choose not to pay her attention by not reading the fucking numbskull shit they hand out at tube stations. I don't see why my saturday should be polluted by her when Australia's clearly on the rack.



Fixed.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> She was honest at least. 'I've only been following cricket for... um, a year?'
> 
> Perfect guest then for the lunch break on the crucial day in the deciding test of the biggest contest in the world cricket.



Unless the guest is an ex player (and it's always 'celebs' on Saturday lunchtime), they're always going to be enthusiasts with varying degrees of knowledge. It wasn't the greatest interview, but a pleasant enough Saturday lunchtime ramble with Aggers.. she's got to start somewhere in her knowledge. Not that any of this matters mind..


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> I've got a fiver on it



for them to win? what odds?


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> I've got a fiver on it


clearly putting your money where your mouth is then.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> for them to win? what odds?



7/1

Sure thing.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

baldrick said:


> clearly putting your money where your mouth is then.


Betting on people is the way Gabi jinxes them.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Australia 13/2 to win on Bet365, England 1/5, the draw 11/1


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

A grubber there.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

I was going to put a tenner on England, but the return is fuck all tbf


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Australia 13/2 to win on Bet365, England 1/5, the draw 11/1


Only 11-1 the draw?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Run out of Prior. Suicidal single.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Only 11-1 the draw?



yes, suppose that's not a bad bet, depends on how the lead is


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

poor trott still a good first test for the lad


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

I bet lily allen is wondering how a run out works after that wicket.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

And the big man comes out to loud applause.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> poor trott still a good first test for the lad


It's Prior who was out.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice one ricky, There, i said it.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

stage set for the big man


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It's Prior who was out.



didn't hear it properly, poor prior


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

God Punter, it's hard to dislike you when you do that


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Yep. Good to see that.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> didn't hear it properly, poor prior


It was entirely his own fault.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

what did he do? (ponting)


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Second ball four from Fred


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It was entirely his own fault.



idiot!! (him not you)


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> God Punter, it's hard to dislike you when you do that


do what?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> what did he do? (ponting)


Clapped ff and shook his hand as he came in.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Shook Fred's hand as he took the crease, few words between them.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

baldrick said:


> do what?


Shook hands with Flintoff when he came out to bat.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Clapped ff and shook his hand as he came in.


 

what a gent.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Katich has had a good time in the field this match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

hahaaha

they should have an extra's for 'head byes'


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

4 leg byes off the temple.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

baldrick said:


> what a gent.



Why the english think ponting is a cunt is beyond me. He's a competitor, but a fair one from what i've seen.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Ouch. Trott didn't duck that either, took it like a beaut.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Katich has had a good time in the field this match.


he has hasn't he? a couple of good catches yesterday.  plus the batting


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Why the english think ponting is a cunt is beyond me. He's a competitor, but a fair one from what i've seen.



Its banter ffs.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Clapped ff and shook his hand as he came in.





Balbi said:


> Shook Fred's hand as he took the crease, few words between them.





Nemo said:


> Shook hands with Flintoff when he came out to bat.



respect to Ponting


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Why the english think ponting is a cunt is beyond me. He's a competitor, but a fair one from what i've seen.


i don't think he's a cunt at all.  proper sportsman imo.  he's not a fluffy guy like fred though.  hard as nails.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i don't think he's a cunt at all.  proper sportsman imo.



Read back thru the thread. He's a cheat, a liar and a cunt apparently...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Lead 350 now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Read back thru the thread. He's a cheat, a liar and a cunt apparently...


You forgot about him being a whinger.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Read back thru the thread. He's a cheat, a liar and a cunt apparently...


  people might say that but i doubt they mean it.  gets you riled though doesn't it?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> You forgot about him being a whinger.



He does whinge though, and has done after the cardiff match but then corrected himself during the rest of the series cause he knew we would all hate him.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> She was honest at least. 'I've only been following cricket for... um, a year?'
> 
> Perfect guest then for the lunch break on the crucial day in the deciding test of the biggest contest in the world cricket.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

I've got a costume party tonight, and my mate has foolishly said that if England get 400 up on the Aussies he's coming out in full pads and whiskers as W.G Grace. I told him he might as well dump the whiskers, suck a lemon and smack himself in the mouth and come as Ponting


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

It's his last tour over here and he's routinely booed whenever he comes out to bat... That's just a bit shit really.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I told him he might as well dump the whiskers, suck a lemon and smack himself in the mouth and come as Ponting


you're on fire today


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm having a particularly good day as it happens


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> It's his last tour over here and he's routinely booed whenever he comes out to bat... That's just a bit shit really.


er no, he got applause for his last innings.

i agree the booing was shit and immature, but you know real cricket fans can't afford ashes tix any more


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> It's his last tour over here and he's routinely booed whenever he comes out to bat... That's just a bit shit really.


It is, but it's also a back-handed compliment, like fans at the Oval in 2005 chanting 'we wish you were English' at Warne and McGrath. It's also people sticking two fingers up at the ECB.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> It's his last tour over here and he's routinely booed whenever he comes out to bat... That's just a bit shit really.



he said it doesn't bother him and expects it now anyway, he accepts it. we are hardly going to will him on to do well.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Bosh!


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Ha, one up the arse!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Bit of light banter between Punter and Flintoff, big smiles all round there


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

He's taking a bit of a battering at silly point.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

31 runs left until Balbi's friend has to dress up as the Doctor.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I've got a costume party tonight, and my mate has foolishly said that if England get 400 up on the Aussies he's coming out in full pads and whiskers as W.G Grace. I told him he might as well dump the whiskers, suck a lemon and smack himself in the mouth and come as Ponting



I lolled


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

369 run lead, massive lead on this pitch.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> He's taking a bit of a battering at silly point.



snigger.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

200 up to a very risky chip for three from Fred.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> snigger.


One in the gob and one up the arse


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Fair play to fred... would actually like him to end this with a century


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

It may be the G & T I'm currently imbibing, but watching Freddie play his last makes me really quite emotional.

*wells up*


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

The pitch seems to be changing its mood?  Or is it the poorer quality bowlers?


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

He's going to need a lot of luck to get to 100 playing like he is.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> It may be the G & T I'm currently imbibing, but watching Freddie play his last makes me really quite emotional.
> 
> *wells up*



Gin does that to me too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> The pitch seems to be changing its mood?  Or is it the poorer quality bowlers?



I reckon the bowlers are just clueless atm.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> One in the gob and one up the arse



Are Micah Richards and his mate there?


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Gin does that to me too.



I've only had half a glass!


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I reckon the bowlers are just clueless atm.



Ponting's a bit clueless, not the bowlers. he's got this all wrong.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Fred gone now.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

damnit, knew i should've shut up.  flintoffs batting test career is over.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Bye Fred. Thanks.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Fuck!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheers fred. See you later...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I've got a costume party tonight, and my mate has foolishly said that if England get 400 up on the Aussies he's coming out in full pads and whiskers as W.G Grace. I told him he might as well dump the whiskers, suck a lemon and smack himself in the mouth and come as Ponting


----------



## killer b (Aug 22, 2009)

sounded like he had a laugh though.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh well. He went as he would have wanted to go - caught in the deep playing his strokes a long way ahead in a deciding Ashes match.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

Well done Fred. We'll miss him.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 22, 2009)

So. what kind of lead are we aiming for? 450?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Fred pissing around scored more than 2, 3, 4 and 6


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

flintoff fittingly passing the torch to broad now....


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Oh well. He went as he would have wanted to go - caught in the deep playing his strokes a long way ahead in a deciding Ashes match.



So, aussies are still in this I think. They could chase 450 i think.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

four!


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> So. what kind of lead are we aiming for? 450?



I'd say just bat out the day if poss, and take whatever lead that gives us.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm now in the state of terror I am for any England batsman who's over a half century


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> So, aussies are still in this I think. They could chase 450 i think.


Have you seen this pitch? They're Australia but they're not superhuman.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Have you seen this pitch? They're Australia but they're not superhuman.



I've got money on it


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

Fair play to Trott, he's doing well. Have to concede he was a good pick. Not sure Ramps would have been so sanguine.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> I've got money on it


And what's your record of bets in this series?


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And what's your record of bets in this series?



Not great. I've hedged on smaller things so not down too much...

Cricket's a bastard for a gambler tho. I tend to win more on Chinese women's volleyball than this lark.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Another 4


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice drop Marcus.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice bowling from North here.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

North Australian Whines - A nice drop


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 22, 2009)

Is Bambi on song today or what?


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

Very much so


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm copying this thread and sending it into the TMS to see if they need to replace anyone


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Lucky escape for Trott there.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

JESUS FUCK ITS AN EDGE, GET IN THE CAR!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Mind you, way he's been playing he deserves a stroke of luck.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Broad genuinely is better than collingwood. and maybe even bell...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

you make your own luck sometimes.


----------



## slaar (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Broad genuinely is better than collingwood. and maybe even bell...


He was a specialist batsman when he was a young 'un...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Broad proves the old axiom: if you're going to flash, flash hard.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Broad is 3.55 for a 50 on betfair, quite tempted by that.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

One more good stroke and Balbi's mate will be donning the whites and whiskers.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> One more good stroke and Balbi's mate will be donning the whites and whiskers.



*thinks about it*


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

and there it is


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Bwahahahhaha.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Strauss must have a claim as England's man of the series.

Lead now 400, so this evening, the Doctor will be in.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Bwahahahahhahahahahhahah


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

oh this is so fucking good to watch


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Malfoy not hanging around here.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

The nice thing about Broad is that he also pretty. Although he does make me feel like a dirty old woman.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> The nice thing about Broad is that he also pretty. Although he does make me feel like a dirty old woman.


He's probably also the first man to play for England who's younger than I am. Which is a scary thought.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Highest score for a Warks player on test debut apparently.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Full-length dive from Broad on a single and he's covered in dust.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh look, he's got his uniform all dirty. Do you need someone to clean that for you Stuart? I'll do it. 

I don't know whether I want to perve on him or mother him.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> Oh look, he's got his uniform all dirty. Do you need someone to clean that for you Stuart? I'll do it.
> 
> I don't know whether I want to perve on him or mother him.


Lech.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> Oh look, he's got his uniform all dirty. Do you need someone to clean that for you Stuart? I'll do it.



He's a child. Jesus.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> He's a child. Jesus.



He's 23! He's more than half my age plus 7!


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> He's 23! He's more than half my age plus 7!



6'6" as well, doesn't look it on telly though.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> 6'6" as well, doesn't look it on telly though.



I'm 4ft10


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> He's 23! He's more than half my age plus 7!



Almost exactly 2/3 of your age then?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> 6'6" as well, doesn't look it on telly though.



6'6''? didn't realize that!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> I'm 4ft10


So as well as a *cough* modest age difference, there'd also be the small matter of 1'8" height difference.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Fucks sake. I feel like i've gone back in time and listening to lily again.

Lets talk about cricket. Not the child.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 6'6''? didn't realize that!


Well he is a quick bowler.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> Oh look, he's got his uniform all dirty. Do you need someone to clean that for you Stuart? I'll do it.
> 
> I don't know whether I want to perve on him or mother him.




he's got too much of a baby face for me.  simon jones is where it's at.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

actually nearer 7/10


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Warne now talking about million to one chances.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Cricket people. Cricket. Put your cocks away.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Sky sports going TMS on us. Wedding Crashers, Gower is apparently a fan


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Broad goes now. Handy innings.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> actually nearer 7/10



Are you trying to work out my age?  I'm 30.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

broady out


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Broad definitely showing flashes of Fred in getting out


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2009)

I'd like to know if the pitch is deadening and batting is easier or what's happening - are we batting well and just giving wickets away to bad shots or are australia lacking a spinner?


----------



## killer b (Aug 22, 2009)

the stream i've got seems to be synchronised with TMS, so no need to listen to sky... 

boo to broad being out though.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

Bye Stuart


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> Are you trying to work out my age?  I'm 30.



well he's half your age plus 8 then.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I'd like to know if the pitch is deadening and batting is easier or what's happening - are we batting well and just giving wickets away to bad shots or are australia lacking a spinner?


Aussie bowlers not getting as much out of the pitch as England. It's still turning and there's some uneven bounce.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Aussies will be batting after Tea I expect.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Cricket people. Cricket. Put your cocks away.



You can shut up about betting then. Just talk about the cricket. Only the cricket. Nothing else.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> well he's half your age plus 8 then.



Which is what I said. More than half my age plus 7. Everyone knows you are allowed to perve on people as long as they are more than half your age plus 7.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Trott top scorer in the match now.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Aussie bowlers not getting as much out of the pitch as England. It's still turning and there's some uneven bounce.



So do you think it'll be playing as easily it appears for the 4th innings? Or will our attack get more out of it because of our variety? It seems a batsman can get set out there..? Just panicking..


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Warne advocating the Aussies trying to hit Swann on the spinning finger.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> So do you think it'll be playing as easily it appears for the 4th innings? Or will our attack get more out of it because of our variety? It seems a batsman can get set out there..? Just panicking..



Marcus North has 4 for 71, Swann will tear them a new arsehole on this pitch.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> So do you think it'll be playing as easily it appears for the 4th innings? Or will our attack get more out of it because of our variety? It seems a batsman can get set out there..? Just panicking..


It's not playing easily though. Australia's bowling hasn't been as good, but if you look at England's batsmen, only Strauss and Trott have, by dint of great application, posted anything like the sort of substantial scores the Aussies will need.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 22, 2009)

Trott really is looking so impressive.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

How the hell can you land a 300lb fish?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Trott really is looking so impressive.


Cue a catch bobbing up to the keeper.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

You'd need a harpoon and a winch.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> How the hell can you land a 300lb fish?


Not sure why anyone here should know.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

Australia lost to NZ in the rugby today too


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> It's not playing easily though. Australia's bowling hasn't been as good, but if you look at England's batsmen, only Strauss and Trott have, by dint of great application, posted anything like the sort of substantial scores the Aussies will need.



Just seems to me Prior, Fred and Broad gave it away, which makes me think, even with the odd grubber and spitter the pitch isn't doing that much today and there's no sign of swing at all?

I'd like Swann to keep his head down so Trott can get a ton.. less reverse sweeping please..


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

250 up now.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Not sure why anyone here should know.



Not listening to TMS then?


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> I'd like Swann to keep his head down so Trott can get a ton.. less reverse sweeping please..


this.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> Just seems to me Prior, Fred and Broad gave it away, which makes me think, even with the odd grubber and spitter the pitch isn't doing that much today and there's no sign of swing at all?
> 
> I'd like Swann to keep his head down so Trott can get a ton.. less reverse sweeping please..


They gave it away in the quest for quick runs, but also aware that sooner or later, the chances are something will happen and they will be out.

E2A: also, there are puffs of dust pretty much every delivery.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Not listening to TMS then?


Nope.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Nope.



They're on about fishing.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> They're on about fishing.


Not seagulls then?

Poor bowling from Mitch here.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 22, 2009)

Great stuff from Swann.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Pitch is still naughty for spinners.


----------



## mattie (Aug 22, 2009)

What's this about punter getting one in the chops?  Stopped one with his head close to the bat or somesuch?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Pitch is still naughty for spinners.


Yep. Surprised we haven't seen any of Katich's chinamen today.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

mattie said:


> What's this about punter getting one in the chops?  Stopped one with his head close to the bat or somesuch?


Yep. Was at silly point just before lunch and got one smack in the mouth.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Got one in the mouth at silly point, then again in the arse a couple of overs later.


----------



## mattie (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yep. Was at silly point just before lunch and got one smack in the mouth.



I assume it went through the grille - surely he had a lid on?

Off the pitch for treatment, I'm hoping just a fat lip?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Ponting's apparently lost a tooth according to bbc live text


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Mitch pitches one in the rough at the bowler's end.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

mattie said:


> I assume it went through the grille - surely he had a lid on?
> 
> Off the pitch for treatment, I'm hoping just a fat lip?


No helmet. It happened a couple of hours ago, so it can't have been too disastrous for his health.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Ponting's apparently lost a tooth according to bbc live text


 surely.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm back, had to pop out, put a cheeky fiver on freddie getting a 50, ho hum

still looking good though


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

If I were Clarke, I'd get Mitch out of the attack after this over.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

baldrick said:


> surely.



Yeah, sorry - just the parallels with Australia's batting order falling apart being mirrored by their captain doing similar in the face of the ball provide me with adequate amusement.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks like Johnson's found his form again.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

that over from johnson was a bit erratic.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

I make that nine deliveries for the over from Mitch.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Yeah, sorry - just the parallels with Australia's batting order falling apart being mirrored by their captain doing similar in the face of the ball provide me with adequate amusement.


i know, punter's having a really, really bad day


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

baldrick said:


> that over from johnson was a bit erratic.


I wouldn't say so. Pretty consistently-directed imo.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> They gave it away in the quest for quick runs, but also aware that sooner or later, the chances are something will happen and they will be out.
> 
> E2A: also, there are puffs of dust pretty much every delivery.



But that can also mean a dead pitch, that it's low and slow. It.s not  really seaming or swinging or deviating or spitting or shooting for the seamer, it's not an april green top.. i'm just going through the 'if trott makes a ton, what will punter do' phase


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Lovely 4 from Swann


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I wouldn't say so. Pretty consistently-directed imo.


no balls and a wide?  mind you i'm not watching it so i can't see where he's pitching them.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> But that can also mean a dead pitch, that it's low and slow. It.s not  really seaming or swinging or deviating or spitting or shooting for the seamer, it's not an april green top.. i'm just going through the 'if trott makes a ton, what will punter do' phase



Aus have got 4 wickets today. If they can get 4 without a proper spinner (and I'm sure they'll have more by the end of the day), we can most definitely do them in 2 days.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> But that can also mean a dead pitch, that it's low and slow. It.s not  really seaming or swinging or deviating or spitting or shooting for the seamer, it's not an april green top.. i'm just going through the 'if trott makes a ton, what will punter do' phase


It's not low and slow though. It's not fast, but it's hardly a graveyard.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

baldrick said:


> no balls and a wide?  mind you i'm not watching it so i can't see where he's pitching them.



Consistently directed wide, I think.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

baldrick said:


> no balls and a wide?  mind you i'm not watching it so i can't see where he's pitching them.


Generally he's been pitching them in the footmarks at the bowler's end.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Norwich City are 3-0 up as well, this is a good day.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Norwich City are 3-0 up as well, this is a good day.


Quite a turnaround there.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

450 up


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Lead now 450.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Swann looking very adaptable.

And playing some good strokes as well.

290-7 at tea. Very good session.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Lead now 450.




Just come back from a couple of hours out. 
Nice work Trott


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

such a good day this!!!

its comin home, its comin home!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

97 strike rate 

good for him.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

well earned tea !


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Gawd, this guy on TMS is well boring, bring back Lilly


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Gawd, this guy on TMS is well boring, bring back Lilly



Is he talking about cricket or something? And not giggling after using the word 'googly'? Shame on him.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Gawd, this guy on TMS is well boring, bring back Lilly


Who is it?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Who is it?



some dull cricket administrator, might be connected to Surrey Cricket Club, glad he's gone


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Is he talking about cricket or something? And not giggling after using the word 'googly'? Shame on him.



he was being really dull about cricket, wasn't giggling about googly's at all, it should be mandatory


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Who is it?



Dizzee rascal


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> he was being really dull about cricket, wasn't giggling about googly's at all, it should be mandatory



I like people who are dull about cricket. I find them interesting. More interesting than adolescent pop singers who only watch the cricket to perv on the players.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Dizzee rascal


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> I like people who are dull about cricket. I find them interesting. More interesting than adolescent pop singers who only watch the cricket to perv on the players.



fossil.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> fossil.



And proud.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> I like people who are dull about cricket. I find them interesting. More interesting than adolescent pop singers who only watch the cricket to perv on the players.



Gabi, I believe you're talking about things other than the cricket that is being played right now. Quickly, get back to talking about only cricket immediately. We're not supposed to be having fun here


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Some swing there.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

are we 500 ahead yet? declaration with maybe 40 minutes of play left  to get at the aussies?


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> Gabi, I believe you're talking about things other than the cricket that is being played right now. Quickly, get back to talking about only cricket immediately. We're not supposed to be having fun here









There ya go love. Go enjoy yourself.

I'm gonna follow the CRICKET!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Swann really enjoying himself.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> I like people who are dull about cricket. I find them interesting. More interesting than adolescent pop singers who only watch the cricket to perv on the players.



aggers was impressed with her, she brought notes


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Botham thinks the pitch will continue to be difficult.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Lilly had a crush on onions


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

Which just goes to show, anyone's in with a chance.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Punter parries a chance up in the air. He's had a very bad day.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

dropped!!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

50 for Swann. Great innings there.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> dropped!!


Very hard chance though.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> Which just goes to show, anyone's in with a chance.



He's accurate, not too fast either. He can swing when the conditions are right too. Perfect...


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

what an ACE day


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Leon now through to 91.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> what an ACE day


Did your mate mention what he'd wear for a lead of 500?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

nice shot!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

come on trott! at this rate, Swann will get to a hundred quicker


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Did your mate mention what he'd wear for a lead of 500?



he's had to run down to sports direct to buy some pads


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

this is a great partnership!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Balbi said:


> he's had to run down to sports direct to buy some pads


Be sure to take plenty of photos.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

500 lead now.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Walking in a pommy wonderland


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Our resident Antipodeans seem to have gone all quiet.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

swann is close to his highest test score now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Still cocky eh aussies?whose laughing now?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

unusual, a lead of over 500, and no English Batsman has got a century....yet


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Swann's not letting Trott get on strike


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Swann has matched his highest test score


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Swann out for 63 now. Wonderful innings.

And, of course, now the highest total in the match.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

swanns out, great fucking innings by that man!!!!!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, that's one way.....


----------



## tarannau (Aug 22, 2009)

Fairplay Mr Swann. Not bad for a bowler.

And that Trott's almost doing a Ramprakash.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

great innings Swann- come on Trott, he's seems to be getting a little nervous (is he?)


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Aussies think the match has gone - they hardly reacted to that wicket at all.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Clark to Ponting: "doing anything nice for your holidays this year?"


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Leon has the strike for a whole over now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Nearly sawn-off on 97 there.


----------



## yardbird (Aug 22, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh *draws breath through teeth*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

99 not out


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

*bites knuckles*

gwaan son!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

99! Come on!


----------



## tarannau (Aug 22, 2009)

Listen Aussies: it's not a _deboo_ century. It's a debut century.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

100. 

Outstanding debut. And amazingly the fourth member of this England team to make 100 on debut.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

YES!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## yardbird (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah!!!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

he's done it!


----------



## JimW (Aug 22, 2009)

Stands to applaud! Aussie commentators getting plenty of digs in about hs birth-place  Reduced to that


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

four!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Then a four


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Strauss looked delighted....aw and his mums crying


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 22, 2009)

well done


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Aww, his mum's welling up in the crowd.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Trott seems more relaxed now


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## mrsfran (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone else always clap at home? We do


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm regularly screaming at the ball to speed up when an aussie's chasing it down


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> Does anyone else always clap at home? We do



i do


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 22, 2009)

JimW said:


> Stands to applaud! Aussie commentators getting plenty of digs in about hs birth-place  Reduced to that


Tbf, it's more than his "birth place". He's been 'English' for 2 years, he's 27-28.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Norwich are winning 5-2 now btw.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

350 up with a fine shot for four from Jimmeh.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Four from Jimmeh


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

350 up!


----------



## yardbird (Aug 22, 2009)

missfran said:


> Does anyone else always clap at home? We do



I do 
No audience mind


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

go on jimmeh, get 50 as payback for the 0 previously!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

And again. LOL.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Clark getting smacked around by number 11 (as promoted to number 10).


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

good stuff jimmeh!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Johnson'll suddenly remember he's a bowler now, just you watch


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Mitch now in with a third man (presumably to stop it if he bowls too short).


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Last 10 overs at 8 an over.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 22, 2009)

Time to declare now? Be nice to get a few larrikin wickets before the end of the day.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Is it fair to say we are DEMOLISHING austrailia right now?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Is it fair to say we are DEMOLISHING austrailia right now?



very fair to say


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

they've got to be pretty crushed at the moment.  never say never though


----------



## Balbi (Aug 22, 2009)

Bollocks, let them bowl us out - batter up the pitch good and proper and then release Swann on the aussie goons.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Is it fair to say we are DEMOLISHING austrailia right now?


But... but... they're Australia. They'll easily knock off 530 in the last innings of a test.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Time to declare now? Be nice to get a few larrikin wickets before the end of the day.



is it 6.30 close, I reckon declare at about 5.10, get an hour or so at the Aussies, with the crowd all pumped up!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> But... but... they're Australia. They'll easily knock off 530 in the last innings of a test.



not with those evil umpires around!!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Trott's shown more grit in this match than Bell ever has.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Trott's current test match average is 150 - he's the new Bradman.


----------



## JimW (Aug 22, 2009)

Onions named "official" 'Beard of the Ashes" apparently


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Bit baffled at this bowling to Jimmeh. He's not out because he's not good enough to hit some of the bouncier deliveries, so why not go for the stumps?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

did I miss much? had to feed our neighbour's cat


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> did I miss much? had to feed our neighbour's cat


Trott's got to 100. 361-8.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 22, 2009)

Declaration coming?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 22, 2009)

JimW said:


> Onions named "official" 'Beard of the Ashes" apparently



by the Beard Liberation Front. 

I could listen to this all day. Oh, hold on...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

fen_boy said:


> Declaration coming?


Probably. Certainly should be.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Trott's got to 100. 361-8.



I wasn't gone that long


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Two great shots down the ground from Leon.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

trott 118 not out


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

This performance will also make it very hard for the Aussie media to moan about the pitch.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> This performance will also make it very hard for the Aussie media to moan about the pitch.



true.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Trott out. No reaction at all. England declare on 373-9.

Great innings from Trott.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

weird ending


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

373-9 declared

well played


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

And if the Aussies can get 546 to win, all power to them.


----------



## agricola (Aug 22, 2009)

Trott goes, England declare.  No celebration from the Aussies, they look gone.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And if the Aussies can get 543 to win, all power to them.



546 you mean??? 545 run lead i thought i read.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

At first because of the lack of reaction I thought it hadn't carried.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> 546 you mean??? 545 run lead i thought i read.


Just corrected it. I was getting the figure from Cricinfo and it hadn't been updated.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

Ah i see.


----------



## agricola (Aug 22, 2009)

An early wicket and this could go mental.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

c'mon jimmeh


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Why are they taking such sharp singles?


----------



## agricola (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Why are they taking such sharp singles?



If you added "to Ian Bell" to the end of that you would have both question and answer in the same sentence.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

agricola said:


> If you added "to Ian Bell" to the end of that you would have both question and answer in the same sentence.


Even he can't miss every time.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Pretty good lb shout but not given.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Watson still looking like a walking lbw decision.

E2A: and running like they need 15 off the last over of a T20.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Swann in the attack now.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 22, 2009)

The more I watch cricket the more I wonder if commentators/ex cricketers/current cricketers? really have any idea how to read a pitch. 350-6 or something, on this allegedly terrible pitch? Righto...

That catch (Trott was it? missed it) didn't carry!

How does Watson score runs? Walking LBW as mentioned, but somehow gets some decent runs before it happens.


----------



## mattie (Aug 22, 2009)

Discordia said:


> The more I watch cricket the more I wonder if commentators/ex cricketers/current cricketers? really have any idea how to read a pitch. 350-6 or something, on this allegedly terrible pitch? Righto...
> 
> That catch (Trott was it? missed it) didn't carry!
> 
> How does Watson score runs? Walking LBW as mentioned, but somehow gets some decent runs before it happens.



Very powerfully, is how Watson seems to score.

Very good puller of the ball.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 22, 2009)

mattie said:


> Very powerfully, is how Watson seems to score.
> 
> Very good puller of the ball.



Oh sure, I've seen him plenty in 20/20 and whatnot. I just don't understand  how he scores _before_ he gets out.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm sitting in the garden, drinking wine, listening to TMS, this is lovely


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

mattie said:


> Very powerfully, is how Watson seems to score.
> 
> Very good puller of the ball.


Fed by some dodgy bowling and a few charitable umpiring decisions.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

50 up. Harmison not really doing it.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> 50 up. Harmison not really doing it.



How many times has this been said? And still he gets selected.

ETA: This could be cracking. Aus actually going for this, hoho.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Discordia said:


> How many times has this been said? And still he gets selected.



It's a mystery to everyone as to why.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

4-1 odds on an Aussie win apparently. Stupid odds.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

surely we can't lose this from here?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Malfoy bowling now.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 22, 2009)

What's the highest chase acheived? 440 Or so?

Hope it stays nice and thw aussies continue to go for... should make an interesting last few days.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Kizmet said:


> What's the highest chase acheived? 440 Or so?
> 
> Hope it stays nice and thw aussies continue to go for... should make an interesting last few days.


418 in tests, 513 in first class.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 22, 2009)

Commentators should mention the fact that they aren't chasing 546 anymore, they're chasing 546-67. With two players in.

Who knows, 438, our chase over in Aussieland. Tomorrow should be good fun


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

come on broad!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Broad's first delivery died off the pitch.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Commentators should mention the fact that they aren't chasing 546 anymore, they're chasing 546-67. With two players in.
> 
> Who knows, 438, our chase over in Aussieland. Tomorrow should be good fun


Come back when they're 250-0 and we'll talk.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Jesus, just come back to this.

Why did they declare with so much time on the clock? Weird.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Jesus, just come back to this.
> 
> Why did they declare with so much time on the clock? Weird.


Why carry on batting with numbers 10 and 11 there and a lead of very nearly 550?


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Why carry on batting with numbers 10 and 11 there and a lead of very nearly 550?



S Watson, Katich, Ponting (C), M Hussey, M Clarke, North, Haddin (W), M Johnson, Clark, Hilfenhaus, Siddle

Plus I've got money on this.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Jesus, just come back to this.
> 
> Why did they declare with so much time on the clock? Weird.



wasn't that much time, an hour and a bit?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> S Watson, Katich, Ponting (C), M Hussey, M Clarke, North, Haddin (W), M Johnson, Clark, Hilfenhaus, Siddle
> 
> Plus I've got money on this.


If 550 wasn't enough, why do you think 565 would be enough?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Close lb appeal there, not given.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> wasn't that much time, an hour and a bit?



Theres also another 2 days


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If 550 wasn't enough, why do you think 565 would be enough?



Could be crucial. no reason to declare with this much time left imo.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 22, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Come back when they're 250-0 and we'll talk.



Oh I don't think they'll do it. It just makes tomorrow interesting. If they were 4 down already it would be a boring formality.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> S Watson, Katich, Ponting (C), M Hussey, M Clarke, North, Haddin (W), M Johnson, Clark, Hilfenhaus, Siddle
> 
> Plus I've got money on this.



who got a total of 160 in the first innings


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

11 minutes power on my laptop left, not much left in the bottle of wine, I'd like a wicket please before the power runs out and I have to go back in


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 11 minutes power on my laptop left, not much left in the bottle of wine, I'd like a wicket please before the power runs out and I have to go back in



Finish the wine, log off. This game's in australia's hands and we all know it.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Theres also another 2 days


i don't think it's time that's going to be an issue.

there's a small matter of 546 runs on a 4th day pitch.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 11 minutes power on my laptop left, not much left in the bottle of wine, I'd like a wicket please before the power runs out and I have to go back in


Only three minutes' play anyway.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Could be crucial. no reason to declare with this much time left imo.


Except to give a chance against the Aussies this evening.


----------



## gabi (Aug 22, 2009)

My neighbours are currently fucking for england by the sounds of it. The wall's gonna cave in soon.

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 22, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i don't think it's time that's going to be an issue.
> 
> there's a small matter of 546 runs on a 4th day pitch.



We got 420-4 or whatever on a 5th day pitch (wouldn't be surprised if Ponting mentioned it). Don't assume anything.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

gabi said:


> Theres also another 2 days



you reckon Jimmeh and Harmeh might have got a couple of half centuries?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

80-0 at stumps.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 22, 2009)

well  played ya damn aussies. game on tmrw!


----------



## baldrick (Aug 22, 2009)

Discordia said:


> We got 420-4 or whatever on a 5th day pitch (wouldn't be surprised if Ponting mentioned it). Don't assume anything.


i think it'll be a good couple of days.  i fully expect aus to make a contest of it but if we can't get them out for less than that it would be shameful.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

good start for the Aussies, but there's a long way to go


----------



## Nemo (Aug 22, 2009)

Discordia said:


> We got 420-4 or whatever on a 5th day pitch (wouldn't be surprised if Ponting mentioned it). Don't assume anything.


You're better than the Aussies though (officially), or at any rate you will be once we beat them.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2009)

my laptop battery lasted 

wine too! ( although that hasn't got long for this world)


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

> *London, Aug 22* (PTI) Australian spin great *Shane Warne *feels the Oval curator has "overbaked" the pitch to get a result in the ongoing Ashes decider here.
> 
> "He (the curator) overbaked it a little bit to make sure there is a result," Warne said after England shot out Australia for 160 in the first innings to snatch initiative on day two in the fifth and final Ashes Test.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like a pitch on which 80 runs were scored without loss at the start of the 4th innings.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 23, 2009)

Not very sportsmanlike comment from Warne there.

So, today then - how much of a chance do Oz have? I kind of agree with Gabi about England sticking it out last night. If - and I know it's a big 'If' - the Aussies catch us up, we'll be wishing we'd kept going with the lower order. A bit of a hostage to fortune, isn't it?


----------



## slaar (Aug 23, 2009)

Nah, we only had one wicket left with our two poorest batsmen. If we can't defend 546 then we don't deserve to win the Ashes: end of.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 23, 2009)

England to win before stumps today.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 23, 2009)

Warne's comment is irrelevant. Not a single wicket has fallen yet as a result of a misbehaving pitch. (Which isn't to say none will today!). Nearly 400 runs were scored yesterday for the loss of six wickets. :|


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 23, 2009)

slaar said:


> Nah, we only had one wicket left with our two poorest batsmen. If we can't defend 546 then we don't deserve to win the Ashes: end of.


Agreed. A few overs of Harmison and Anderson scratching around would have done little good. If 546 isn't enough, 556 probably wouldn't be either.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 23, 2009)

well what a game eh?Bet you english think your in??? I fart in your general direction.Now you will see why we are the greatest cricketing nation on Earth


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> well what a game eh?Bet you english think your in??? I fart in your general direction.Now you will see why we are the greatest cricketing nation on Earth



You've been drinking again, haven't you?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

The scummy irish bastard welched on the bet


----------



## the button (Aug 23, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Agreed. A few overs of Harmison and Anderson scratching around would have done little good. If 546 isn't enough, 556 probably wouldn't be either.



Especially with the risk that the Aussies could give them a couple of deliveries on the fingers. Not that they would engage in such unsporting conduct, clearly.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Balbi said:


> The scummy irish bastard welched on the bet


Shame!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

the button said:


> Especially with the risk that the Aussies could give them a couple of deliveries on the fingers. Not that they would engage in such unsporting conduct, clearly.


----------



## the button (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


>



I wouldn't have blamed them, tbh. Part of the game, innit.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Warne already celebrity-spotting in the crowd.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Good, promising delivery from Broad there.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

I've discovered Gabi's real identity: http://www.guardian.co.uk/global/2009/aug/23/lily-allen-jonathan-agnew-test-match-special


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have to go out in a bit, so I'd like the aussies to stay in, score slowly, and lose all their wickets between tea and close of play


ta


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I have to go out in a bit, so I'd like the aussies to stay in, score slowly, and lose all their wickets between tea and close of play
> 
> 
> ta


Can't you put it off?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Swannie!


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Can't you put it off?



might not have to, first wicket down!


----------



## the button (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I have to go out in a bit, so I'd like the aussies to stay in, score slowly, and lose all their wickets between tea and close of play
> 
> 
> ta



I'm listening to TMS. There's usually a wicket whenever I go for a piss, so I'll stop drinking tea after I finish this one. 

Gone!1111111!!!eleven!!!!

Heh. I only have to think about going for a piss.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Punter for probably his last innings in England now. Let's hope it's a short one.


----------



## strung out (Aug 23, 2009)

nice welcome for ponting


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

the button said:


> I'm listening to TMS. There's usually a wicket whenever I go for a piss, so I'll stop drinking tea after I finish this one.
> 
> Gone!1111111!!!eleven!!!!
> 
> Heh. I only have to think about going for a piss.



think about going for a piss nine more times at fairly regular intervals


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

As my facebook status records, GET THE FUCK OUT YOU AUSSIE BAAAAAAAAAAAAASTARD


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Apparently everyone stood to Ponting as he came in.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> nice welcome for ponting



it was, glad all that booing nonsense is over


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Broadie!  And I'd hazard another bad decision.

E2A: no. I beg Mr. Rauf's pardon. That was, indeed, out.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

and again!


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 23, 2009)

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyessss!!


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

GET OUT!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

another! on a roll!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL.


----------



## the button (Aug 23, 2009)

Fucking get in! 

Bye-bye.


----------



## the button (Aug 23, 2009)

Hussey on a pair.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

hussey on a pair!


bah - beaten to it


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

Footballs coming home !


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

fuck yeaaah!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

And after a few howlers from Rauf, an excellent decision.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a start!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> What a start!


Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And after a few howlers from Rauf, an excellent decision.



To be honest, Stevie Wonder would have got those two right


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Balbi said:


> To be honest, Stevie Wonder would have got those two right


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Hussein rooting for Hussey because he has a bet with Atherton that Hussey will be Australia's leading scorer in the series.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

If I didn't feel like vomiting up my own pelvis, i'd enjoy it more.

Ooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Balbi said:


> If I didn't feel like vomiting up my own pelvis, i'd enjoy it more.
> 
> Ooooooooooooooooh


Good night last night then?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

I believe at one point I was being held over the edge of a roof garden so I could accurately throw up on the herbacious border 

Had a bit of a Fred


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

'England need 8 wickets to win the Ashes.' What a wonderful thing to hear.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Especially because at some point Fred is going to hurt someone


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

what a ball


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Hussey off his pair now.


----------



## the button (Aug 23, 2009)

Right, I'm off to make some toast. Stand by for the clatter of wickets.


----------



## the button (Aug 23, 2009)

the button said:


> Right, I'm off to make some toast. Stand by for the clatter of wickets.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Punter nearly replicates his first innings dismissal there.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

All sorts happening atm.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 23, 2009)

Excellent stream here if anyone needs it. Channel 20 and double-click to get fullscreen.

http://www.espns-live.com/


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Close one for Punter there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

And another, freds fired up!!!


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Odds on the aussies are shortening. Quite rapidly actually.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Odds on the aussies are shortening. Quite rapidly actually.


Loads of Antipodean idiots betting on them presumably.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Loads of Antipodean idiots betting on them presumably.



Well, given that betfair's not available to punters downunder its more likely to be Pommie idiots I'd think. No shortage of those.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Fuck, I bet freddie's IPL franchise is regretting splashing out him. He looks like a broken down truck out there. Not a great exit


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Well, given that betfair's not available to punters downunder its more likely to be Pommie idiots I'd think. No shortage of those.


So people are actually betting, at short odds, on an event which is unprecedented in 130 years and nearly 2000 matches. Idiots indeed.

E2A: plenty of Aussies over here as well.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm ashamed to say that I put a quid on Australia at 5-1 yesterday.  I just had a nasty feeling about it.  But does this mean I will have succeeded in jinxing them or will I win a rare bet and be unable to show my face for a while?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Is betfair banned in aus or something then?


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I'm ashamed to say that I put a quid on Australia at 5-1 yesterday.  I just had a nasty feeling about it.  But does this mean I will have succeeded in jinxing them or will I win a rare bet and be unable to show my face for a while?



They're going at 4/1 now.

Tis a good bet too. I think if they get stuck in they could take it. And wouldn't it be nice to wipe the smirk of those arrogant poms' faces?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I'm ashamed to say that I put a quid on Australia at 5-1 yesterday.  I just had a nasty feeling about it.  But does this mean I will have succeeded in jinxing them or will I win a rare bet and be unable to show my face for a while?



Aslong as you haven't bet on us to win, its all good.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Is betfair banned in aus or something then?



Yep. Betting exchanges are illegal. Which is arguably a good thing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> They're going at 4/1 now.
> 
> Tis a good bet too. I think if they get stuck in they could take it. And wouldn't it be nice to wipe the smirk of those arrogant poms' faces?



What arrogant poms?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Aslong as you haven't bet on us to win, its all good.





Thing is, the way I saw it was, there was no use betting on England cos it was like 1.22 and we could so easily flake it.  A quid on oz, well that means I'm either paying a quid for us to win it or getting a guaranteed fiver.  Either way, I win


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Yep. Betting exchanges are illegal. Which is arguably a good thing.



Ta, had no idea. Bit suprised really.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> What arrogant poms?



Aye, i'm confused to.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Thing is, the way I saw it was, there was no use betting on England cos it was like 1.22 and we could so easily flake it.  A quid on oz, well that means I'm either paying a quid for us to win it or getting a guaranteed fiver.  Either way, I win





I thought that once before in the past some time a go now(betting against my own team), but decided i couldn't go through with it. Glad i didn't tbh. Never will.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Aye, i'm confused to.


I think it's because, as a Kiwi, Gabi isn't used to people being in a position of confidence in a series.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I think it's because, as a Kiwi, Gabi isn't used to people being in a position of confidence in a series.



haha that's true actually.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> What arrogant poms?



Read the thread! 

Watch the coverage!

There's only one thing worse than an English cricket fan when their side's winning and that's an English rugby fan. They have a shared constituency tho so I suppose it's not that surprising.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Read the thread!
> 
> Watch the coverage!
> 
> There's only one thing worse than an English cricket fan when their side's winning and that's an English rugby fan. They have a shared constituency tho so I suppose it's not that surprising.



Its called enjoying winning, get over it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Read the thread!
> 
> Watch the coverage!
> 
> There's only one thing worse than an English cricket fan when their side's winning and that's an English rugby fan. They have a shared constituency tho so I suppose it's not that surprising.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I think it's because, as a Kiwi, Gabi isn't used to people being in a position of confidence in a series.



Oh, we've been known to beat you now and then. With 1/15 of the population you guys have to choose from


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Its called enjoying winning, get over it.


Yeah. This is only the second Ashes series within my memory where England have done well, so I fail to see why I shouldn't enjoy it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyways, enough with arrogant prejudice people, i just hope we can step it up a gear in the next session.(oh dear, how arrogant of me!)


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Warne giving some county legspinners advice on Sky now, and they both look about 15.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, enjoying a rare win is hardly arrogant.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


>



Pimms darling? It's frightfully hot, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Until gabi starts explaining the prejudiceness other than 'people she/him knows' then i'm not even gonna read him/hers posts.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Cocksnottery, I thought I had put a quid on Oz but it turns out I forget, they'll win it now just to spite me.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Cocksnottery, I thought I had put a quid on Oz but it turns out I forget, they'll win it now just to spite me.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah, enjoying a rare win is hardly arrogant.


I suppose that when it's nearly 20 years since your team last beat Australia in a test series, seeing other people enjoy a victory hurts.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I suppose that when it's nearly 20 years since your team last beat Australia in a test series, seeing other people enjoy a victory hurts.



That explains it. Jealousy is an evil emotion.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Yep. Betting exchanges are illegal. Which is arguably a good thing.



not true,we have Centrebet and Mark Reads Sportsbet.Both of those agencies are available 24/7 and will lay odds on anything from 2 flies crawling up a wall in the batcave, to mudcrab races in the front bar at the Berrimah Hotel in Darwin.Also cricket,footy,tennis etc etc


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Warne giving some county legspinners advice on Sky now, and they both look about 15.



Both really good prospects  - they both had really good performances in the recent Somerset-Sussex games.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lovely outside, enjoying the sun in epping Forest, how are we doing?


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yeah. This is only the second Ashes series within my memory where England have done well, so I fail to see why I shouldn't enjoy it.



No,no,no your lot may break a record here for winning the ashes back twice in a decade
Notice how i said MAY


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Both really good prospects  - they both had really good performances in the recent Somerset-Sussex games.


Yeah, I caught the tail end of the T20 final, and Beer certainly looked very good.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Lovely outside, enjoying the sun in epping Forest, how are we doing?


Aussies 171-2 at lunch. Katich lbw b Swann, Watson lbw b Broad.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yeah, I caught the tail end of the T20 final, and Beer certainly looked very good.



Beer's always good.

Oh right you mean the player, my bad.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone been down to the park?

Thinking of heading over but I'm not sure whether its going to be full and, hence, a waste of time.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yeah. This is only the second Ashes series within my memory where England have done well, so I fail to see why I shouldn't enjoy it.



I think the thing that grates on people is that England haven't done very well. They've had a few good knocks and a few good spells, but overall they've been mediocre and at times shocking *coughHeadinglycough*. How Australia have contrived to likely lose this series is truly remarkable, given the huge disparity in stats and overall performances.

India, SA and SL all look considerably better than England at the moment. Beat them and you can crow all you wish.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I think the thing that grates on people is that England haven't done very well. They've had a few good knocks and a few good spells, but overall they've been mediocre and at times shocking *coughHeadinglingcough*. How Australia have contrived to likely lose this series is truly remarkable, given the huge disparity in stats and overall performances.
> 
> India, SA and SL all look considerably better than England at the moment. Beat them and you can crow all you wish.



That doesn't 'grate on' people at all. That just makes it even better.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> That doesn't 'grate on' people at all. That just makes it even better.



innit.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 23, 2009)

Good stuff, the Warne masterclass


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Discordia said:


> India, SA and SL all look considerably better than England at the moment. Beat them and you can crow all you wish.



We're not playing them.

Fucking hell, bring back craig.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I think the thing that grates on people is that England haven't done very well. They've had a few good knocks and a few good spells, but overall they've been mediocre and at times shocking *coughHeadinglycough*. How Australia have contrived to likely lose this series is truly remarkable, given the huge disparity in stats and overall performances.
> 
> India, SA and SL all look considerably better than England at the moment. Beat them and you can crow all you wish.


How they've managed to lose/England have managed to win is down to two things. 1.) First innings failures by Australia; 2.) Failure to bowl England out in Cardiff.

As for the others, I know they're a tough proposition. But the Ashes are the Ashes.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Yup, the ashes is what matters most right now. I'll enjoy it however i like if we win. don't need someone 'telling' me how to enjoy something.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I think the thing that grates on people is that England haven't done very well. They've had a few good knocks and a few good spells, but overall they've been mediocre and at times shocking *coughHeadinglycough*. How Australia have contrived to likely lose this series is truly remarkable, given the huge disparity in stats and overall performances.
> 
> India, SA and SL all look considerably better than England at the moment. Beat them and you can crow all you wish.



What po faced bollocks.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Diamond said:


> What po faced bollocks.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Diamond said:


> What po faced bollocks.


South Africans hate either England or Australia doing well.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> South Africans hate either England or Australia doing well.



The English are arrogant and stupid.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Broad looking like he has a niggle.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Discordia said:


> The English are arrogant and stupid.



Well, what a well informed opinion you have, well explained to, boy do i feel educated now!


----------



## the button (Aug 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> That doesn't 'grate on' people at all. That just makes it even better.



It certainly does. Last time England won the Ashes, we did it without looking entirely convincing.

It's the English way.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Discordia said:


> The English are arrogant and stupid.



I'm laughing too hard to make the appropriate response.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Well, what a well informed opinion you have, well explained to, boy do i feel educated now!



It's called sarcasm. He generalises something silly, so I respond with the same.

ETA: Do people here actually _read_ what someone is responding too? This seems a rather annoying general trend. Context people, context.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Discordia said:


> The English are arrogant and stupid.


And South Africans are dull and predictable. We all have our crosses to bear.


----------



## the button (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And South Africans are dull and predictable. We all have our crosses to bear.



... and racist. Don't forget the racism.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

the button said:


> ... and racist. Don't forget the racism.



and arrogant.

oh wait, thats us.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> And South Africans are dull and predictable. We all have our crosses to bear.



On a serious note, it must just be you who is stupid. I was mocking your idiocy in declaring that South Africans don't like seeing England or Australia doing well. You then attempt to mock my mockery in the same way?

Not a very bright one, here.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Discordia said:


> On a serious note, it must just be you who is stupid. I was mocking your idiocy in declaring that South Africans don't like seeing England or Australia doing well. You then attempt to mock my mockery in the same way?
> 
> Not a very bright one, here.



Did they bleed the humour out during the Great Trek?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

oooh so close....


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

So very, very close there.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

That would have been a ridiculous catch.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> So very, very close there.



Gotta be worth a knighthood, surely..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

we never do things the easy way do we? damn our arrogance.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 23, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Did they bleed the humour out during the Great Trek?



Yeah, every South African is Afrikaans. Crikey you people are stupid.

I'm more English than Afrikaans anyway.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

By the bye, has anyone else wondered why they always seem to advertise cars in the commercial breaks of Cricket matches?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> By the bye, has anyone else wondered why they always seem to advertise cars in the commercial breaks of Cricket matches?



i generally don't take much notice of the ads so don't wonder about them.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Yeah, every South African is Afrikaans. Crikey you people are stupid.
> 
> I'm more English than Afrikaans anyway.



Can you play cricket? Coz if you can, you're in for a central contract with the ECB..


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Yeah, every South African is Afrikaans. Crikey you people are stupid.
> 
> I'm more English than Afrikaans anyway.



Like Kevin Pietersen?


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Aussies shortened to 3/1


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> By the bye, has anyone else wondered why they always seem to advertise cars in the commercial breaks of Cricket matches?



maybe see cricket fans as being quite a well-heeled demographic as a general rule of thumb. Cars being expensive. 

Also, yer cricket audience could be being assumed to be largely male (car adverts are almost always aimed at males.)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

We need to break this partnership damnit.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Can you play cricket? Coz if you can, you're in for a central contract with the ECB..



I think I could score more runs than Bopara. If they bowl 4 leg byes.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Discordia said:


> I think I could score more runs than Bopara. If they bowl 4 leg byes.



Well you wouldn't technically score those 

I'm liking this partnership. If they can finish the session together they're in with a chance.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> By the bye, has anyone else wondered why they always seem to advertise cars in the commercial breaks of Cricket matches?



I have taken to muting that fucking "No-arrr" ad to prevent me from hurling things at the screen every ad break.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Well you wouldn't technically score those
> 
> I'm liking this partnership. If they can finish the session together they're in with a chance.



Ok a nick through the slips!

Odds on Aus dropping below 3. This is getting fun.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

missfran said:


> I have taken to muting that fucking "No-arrr" ad to prevent me from hurling things at the screen every ad break.



I can send you a link to aussie TV if you'd prefer? Pretty funny adverts...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

c'mon harmy win us the ashes


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> c'mon harmy win us the ashes





Oh..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

thats more like it!


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Yeah, I caught the tail end of the T20 final, and Beer certainly looked very good.



I really like Will Beer, mainly because his name is a statement of intent.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

missfran said:


> I really like Will Beer, mainly because his name is a statement of intent.


----------



## Discordia (Aug 23, 2009)

Comically desperate appeal from Harmlessson.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Comically desperate appeal from Harmlessson.



wow


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

Discordia said:


> Comically desperate appeal from Harmlessson.



Oh I see what you've done there. You've taken his name and changed it slightly so that it includes the word "harmless". ahaha. ahahaha.

I have a present for you, as a reward for your whinging:


----------



## Discordia (Aug 23, 2009)

missfran said:


> Oh I see what you've done there. You've taken his name and changed it slightly so that it includes the word "harmless". ahaha. ahahaha.
> 
> I have a present for you, as a reward for your whinging:


English people call him names more than anyone else. He just got called Harmlessone on the Guardian OBO, in fact.

It isn't whinging anyway, wtf. I was laughing at him, that's nothing like whinging.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Run out?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Out! 

Freddie! You beauty!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 23, 2009)

Get out of it Ponting


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

Poor old Ponting


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 23, 2009)

Cya Ricky!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice innings by Punter cut short by poor judgement and good fielding.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh man. That moment will forever live in my memory.I'll buy the dvd just for that!!!!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

I can't quite believe that just happened.


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

Moments like that are the reason why people who prefer 20-20 to Test cricket should be fed to the lions.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Clarke in now. Aussie man of the series for my money.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> Moments like that are the reason why people who prefer 20-20 to Test cricket should be fed to the lions.



agreed.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I can't quite believe that just happened.



I know. A fat, overpaid, crocked, overrated racist pig hit the stumps from that distance. Astonishing.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

ooohhhh were on top atm!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

And another? Not as big a shout.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Having a look, don't think it's out


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Soooo close.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

i think its out


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Fuck me that is close as they come. Benefit IMO

edit - fuck that


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

I think it's out.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

And out!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

what the fuck is going on with Aus running?

Clarke gone now!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

bloody hell


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

YES!!


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 23, 2009)

For me the only type of wicket that tops a run out is when a batsman gets bowled and the stumps are smashed to fuck all over the place 

This is a close call isn't it? 

He's GONE!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Two run outs in three deliveries.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 23, 2009)

Lets finish 'em off!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Clarke in now. Aussie man of the series for my money.



You're an evil bastard


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> I know. A fat, overpaid, crocked, overrated racist pig hit the stumps from that distance. Astonishing.



2/10


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Closest run out I've seen for ages. Am now laughing slightly hysterically here.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

so glad i have gabi on ignore, not so smug eh now gabi?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Am now laughing slightly hysterically here.



That makes two of us


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

What fielding from England here. Strauss and Flintoff both executing sharp run outs.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought it didn't hit the stumps, looked like it screwed just wide


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

This is inexcuseable from them - they had two and a bit days to get the runs, and the pitch isnt being the minefield that some were suggesting (in fact Athers appears to have got it right yesterday with his story about the groundsman saying the pitch would die once the dust blew off).


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Closest run out I've seen for ages. Am now laughing slightly hysterically here.



me to!


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

We're doing Usain Bolt-style celebrations


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Has Hussey just run out two players in two overs?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

i'm doing flintoff like celebrations


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Has Hussey just run out two players in two overs?



Man of the series IMO


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Gower sounds disbelieving 'and england need 6 wickets to win the ashes'


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

love the continuous replays of the run outs, great job sky.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Ponting ball-watching.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Come on Mike, finish the bastards off for us


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

As others have said, things like this are why we all love test cricket. It can change so quickly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 23, 2009)

Give Fred a bowl to mop up the stragglers and we can have this over by teatime


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> As others have said, things like this are why we all love test cricket. It can change so quickly.



yup the frustrations make the joy so much more!


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Those two make up for the Shermanator's missed shy yesterday evening.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

I return to very good news


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> yup the frustrations make the joy so much more!


I think the biggest emotional swing was on the last day of the Edgbaston test in 2005. From nervous but confident, do despondent, to ecstatic in a little over an hour.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I return to very good news


And with immaculate timing.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Now bugger off again and we can wrap this up today


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Odd match this, not very often you see two run outs to short leg in one match.


----------



## the button (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Has Hussey just run out two players in two overs?



Try blaming that on the pitch, eh?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Now bugger off again and we can wrap this up today


What it needs is for your mate to promise to dress up as someone implausible if England knock them over before tea.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

the button said:


> Try blaming that on the pitch, eh?


Nah, I was being unjust, he only ran out Ponting.


----------



## the button (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Nah, I was being unjust, he only ran out Ponting.



OBE in the bag, then.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

wheres your cockyness now aussies!?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Streaky four there.


----------



## slaar (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Nah, I was being unjust, he only ran out Ponting.


Nah, that was Ponting's fault.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> I know. A fat, overpaid, crocked, overrated racist pig hit the stumps from that distance. Astonishing.





What is your problem? Go for a walk or something.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

slaar said:


> Nah, that was Ponting's fault.


Not wholly. Mr. Cricket called him for a risky single when there was no need.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

England 1/16, Australia 11/1 draw 22/1 on Bet365


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> England 1/16, Australia 11/1 draw 22/1 on Bet365


More realistic odds there, I feel.


----------



## the button (Aug 23, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> What is your problem? Go for a walk or something.



*joke about antipodeans not walking*


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 23, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> What is your problem? Go for a walk or something.



Jealousy is gabi's problem, pure jealousy.  Also, not being able to bring his/her self to admit that England have outplayed Australia for the majority of this series.  That and hatred of the English.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Jealousy is gabi's problem, pure jealousy.  Also, not being able to bring his/her self to admit that England have outplayed Australia for the majority of this series.  That and hatred of the English.


I wouldn't say the majority of the series. More when it really counted.

And Colly shells one.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> so glad i have gabi on ignore, not so smug eh now gabi?





You really a dork of sizable proportions aren't you? You can't be real. Where's your bugle? What an utter twat. Who actually uses 'ignore'?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Ricky does, normally when Hussey's trying to take a single


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Jealousy is gabi's problem, pure jealousy.  Also, not being able to bring his/her self to admit that England have outplayed Australia for the majority of this series.  That and hatred of the English.



Top run scorers are Aussies. Top wicket takers are Aussies.

Learn your facts, then get back to me, ta.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Top run scorers are Aussies. Top wicket takers are Aussies.
> 
> Learn your facts, then get back to me, ta.


I think you'll find Strauss is number one run-scorer.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

So on the stats they're actually whitewashing us as individuals. It's just we happen to have a slightly better team


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I think you'll find Strauss is number one run-scorer.



Average wise? I'm drunk and lazy so can't be arsed to research this myself.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Top run scorers are Aussies. Top wicket takers are Aussies.
> 
> Learn your facts, then get back to me, ta.



I don't hear you addressing my other two points


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Average wise? I'm drunk and lazy so can't be arsed to research this myself.


Aggregate. I suspect Trott will head the averages.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Collingwood really is a special fielder, innit..


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Top run scorers are Aussies. Top wicket takers are Aussies.
> 
> Learn your facts, then get back to me, ta.



and yet, they've still managed to play themselves into a losing position


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Collingwood really is a special fielder, innit..



 he's a fucking genius


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Balbi said:


> So on the stats they're actually whitewashing us as individuals. It's just we happen to have a slightly better team



It's like Scotland's '78 world cup all over again.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Collingwood really is a special fielder, innit..


Sooner or later he'll pluck one out of thin air left-handed.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Balbi said:


> he's a fucking genius



reckon warnie will have no complaint this time if colly gets another bauble


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

I think we should make him a Lord just to watch aussie commentators spit blood


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Sooner or later he'll pluck one out of thin air left-handed.



He might pluck a knighthood but I doubt he'll be pouching an actual catch the way he's playing.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Stumped! 

Excellent from Prior.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

oh yes!


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

is it me or are england waiting until warne is commentating before taking wickets?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Aussie baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaastard


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Well done warney!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Good decision from Bowden without the third umpire.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Bloody hell, that's one hell of a stumping.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

ENGLAND NEED 5 WICKETS TO WIN THE ASHES


(god, it's nice to say that)


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Balbi said:


> ENGLAND NEED 5 WICKETS TO WIN THE ASHES
> 
> 
> (god, it's nice to say that)


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

I've moaned about Prior's keeping in the past, but he's been top-notch here.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

K.P in the stands there, working out how to take the credit for the win


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Balbi said:


> K.P in the stands there, working out how to take the credit for the win


His injury and absence luring the convicts into a false sense of security? 

(And allowing Trott to come into the team).


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Trott and have broad have given me confidence for the future.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Aussies still taking inexplicably quick singles.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

His absence psychologically wrecked their plan which, much like the man himself, was based on the universe rotating around K.P and the sun shining out of his arse


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> His injury and absence luring the convicts into a false sense of security?
> 
> (And allowing Trott to come into the team).



which probably means an end to Bell's career, as soon as KP is back


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> which probably means an end to Bell's career, as soon as KP is back


How bereft we will be.  He'll be missed every bit as much as Geraint Jones.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Top run scorers are Aussies. Top wicket takers are Aussies.
> 
> Learn your facts, then get back to me, ta.



Until those become the criteria under which a series is won, totally irrelevant.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

warne finding excuses now


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> How bereft we will be.  He'll be missed every bit as much as Geraint Jones.



Poor little Ian Bell  I like him, mainly because he always looks like his mum's going to pick him at the end of play and wipe his cheek with spit on a handkerchief.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't get all the moaning about this pitch. It's difficult, but batsmen who've applied themselves (Strauss, Bell, Trott, Swann, Ponting, Hussey, Katich) have got decent scores on it. It's a good result pitch as far as I can see, rather than a road where 550 plays 500 in the first innings.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> which probably means an end to Bell's career, as soon as KP is back



I hope Bell's England career doesn't end, it doesn't deserve to. He's a fine batsman who's got some years left in him. Not as an automatic pick though, granted.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I don't get all the moaning about this pitch. It's difficult, but batsmen who've applied themselves (Strauss, Bell, Trott, Ponting, Hussey, Katich) have got decent scores on it. It's a good result pitch as far as I can see, rather than a road where 550 plays 500 in the first innings.



warnes just finding excuses, if its such a bad pitch how comes trott got a 100 on his debut?


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I don't get all the moaning about this pitch. It's difficult, but batsmen who've applied themselves (Strauss, Bell, Trott, Swann, Ponting, Hussey, Katich) have got decent scores on it. It's a good result pitch as far as I can see, rather than a road where 550 plays 500 in the first innings.



Indeed, plus that doesnt explain why Australia didnt pick Hauritz.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 23, 2009)

Good stuff eh?

The desperate whinging of gabi _et al_ is like an extra sprinkle of pleasure on an already large and extravagant gateaux.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> warnes just finding excuses, if its such a bad pitch how comes trott got a 100 on his debut?


I don't think Warne's particularly looking for excuses; after all, Athers did ask what the Aussie reaction would be to defeat.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Good stuff eh?
> 
> The desperate whinging of gabi _et al_ is like an extra sprinkle of pleasure on an already large and extravagant gateaux.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 23, 2009)

Can anyone explain to me why we _have_ to only have one all-rounder in the team? Why don't we swap one of the pointless batsmen for Rashid? Give us a new bowling and batting option. They say we don't know how to set fields for two spinners - but why not learn? Why not change our style?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Can anyone explain to me why we _have_ to only have one all-rounder in the team? Why don't we swap one of the pointless batsmen for Rashid? Give us a new bowling and batting option. They say we don't know how to set fields for two spinners - but why not learn? Why not change our style?


All-rounders aren't necessarily going to perform as consistently with the bat as specialist batsmen.


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Can anyone explain to me why we _have_ to only have one all-rounder in the team? Why don't we swap one of the pointless batsmen for Rashid? Give us a new bowling and batting option. They say we don't know how to set fields for two spinners - but why not learn? Why not change our style?



You can argue that with Broad and Swann we already have two.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Athers and Warne reckon that England have the edge on overall bowling strength, and that's why they're ahead.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> All-rounders aren't necessarily going to perform as consistently with the bat as specialist batsmen.





agricola said:


> You can argue that with Broad and Swann we already have two.



But with our middle order being so pointless and our 'early tail' being so promising - why not build on what we have. Have 5 specialist batsmen, 3 All rounders and 3 out and out bowlers. With a strong and varied bowling attack able to make runs - could be very strong.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> All-rounders aren't necessarily going to perform as consistently with the bat as specialist batsmen.



yeah, because we've got the consistency of iris murdochs yorkshire puds at the minute


----------



## slaar (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I don't get all the moaning about this pitch. It's difficult, but batsmen who've applied themselves (Strauss, Bell, Trott, Swann, Ponting, Hussey, Katich) have got decent scores on it. It's a good result pitch as far as I can see, rather than a road where 550 plays 500 in the first innings.


If the Aussies wanted to blame something they should blame the rain at lunch on the second day, which made the ball swing like a boomerang in Broad's capable hands. But that's just cricket.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

265-5 at tea. Another good session.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

what a session! what a relief!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

slaar said:


> If the Aussies wanted to blame something they should blame the rain at lunch on the second day, which made the ball swing like a boomerang in Broad's capable hands. But that's just cricket.



thing is if they admit the rain disrupted them, they're admitting they reacted wrongly, which is a sign of weakness imo.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Good session  - a slow death is a good death.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> what a session! what a relief!


Yep. Three line calls, three wickets.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> You can argue that with Broad and Swann we already have two.



Three, with Jimmy


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Watson needs to work on his lbw problem if he wants a long stretch at the top of the order imo.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Probably already been said but wasn't Mathew Hayden fascinating on TMS during the changeover yesterday evening talking about his batting preparation in the same situation?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Three, with Jimmy



don't forget harmison, he averages 131 at the oval


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought Potter and Malfoy (no, the other one) were mildly amusing - especially Potter sending Boycott into apoplexy


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Bumble and Beefy both saying 'start the car' for the final session.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Bumble and Beefy both saying 'start the car' for the final session.



i hate that phrase


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Watson needs to work on his lbw problem if he wants a long stretch at the top of the order imo.



I dont think he'll stay there. IMO they should've kept faith with Hughes, I think he'll be back after this series.

Watson's tidy, but not a test opening batsman.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Come on lads!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

c'mon england!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

31 overs, plus a half an hour, we can get a result today!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Collycutters.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

MBE to open! wtf?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

I remember 2005, and my housemate who wasn't into his cricket ended up hooked on the final test. He'd heard about the ashes, and the urn and how important it all was - was into Aussie baiting and Fred worship and allsorts, and when we won and the team went mental he was chuffed. Until they presented the urn, and his exact words were;

"TWO BLOODY MONTHS FOR SOMETHING THAT SMALL? FUCKS SAKE"

 bless


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

We need to slow this wicket taking down a bit; keep the losers stood out there on display for the evening and another half day too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I remember 2005, and my housemate who wasn't into his cricket ended up hooked on the final test. He'd heard about the ashes, and the urn and how important it all was - was into Aussie baiting and Fred worship and allsorts, and when we won and the team went mental he was chuffed. Until they presented the urn, and his exact words were;
> 
> "TWO BLOODY MONTHS FOR SOMETHING THAT SMALL? FUCKS SAKE"
> 
> bless





Its not the size of it that matters!!!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> MBE to open! wtf?


Good choice on this pitch.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I remember 2005, and my housemate who wasn't into his cricket ended up hooked on the final test. He'd heard about the ashes, and the urn and how important it all was - was into Aussie baiting and Fred worship and allsorts, and when we won and the team went mental he was chuffed. Until they presented the urn, and his exact words were;
> 
> "TWO BLOODY MONTHS FOR SOMETHING THAT SMALL? FUCKS SAKE"
> 
> bless


Wasn't the real urn anyway. Presumably he'd have been even more shocked that for the majority of Ashes history, there wasn't even a trophy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

Balbi said:


> I remember 2005, and my housemate who wasn't into his cricket ended up hooked on the final test. He'd heard about the ashes, and the urn and how important it all was - was into Aussie baiting and Fred worship and allsorts, and when we won and the team went mental he was chuffed. Until they presented the urn, and his exact words were;
> 
> "TWO BLOODY MONTHS FOR SOMETHING THAT SMALL? FUCKS SAKE"
> 
> bless


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Good choice on this pitch.



What, a dibbly dobbler? Hmm.... Methinks not.

The english attack's good. Aussies on the ropes. And you bring on the great pretender?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> What, a dibbly dobbler? Hmm.... Methinks not.
> 
> The english attack's good. Aussies on the ropes. And you bring on the great pretender?


He bowls some good cutters, which are well suited to this surface.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Malfoy on now, presumably to do the same from the other end.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

having a cup of tea

and red and black wine gums - in one packet, just the best ones, none of the greens, oranges and the like, just the best flavours - RED AND BLACK, genius from Maynards


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> He bowls some good cutters, which are well suited to this surface.



Well, more please. With the fat racist at the other end. Perfect!


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Bollocks. Strauss has opted for a decent bowler instead.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Bollocks. Strauss has opted for a decent bowler instead.


Time was when no one would have said that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Well, more please. With the fat racist at the other end. Perfect!



Where are you getting this racism bullshit from?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Swann replacing Colly now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Is it uncharitable to hope that Hussey gets run out on 99?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

I just hope he gets out asap


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Where are you getting this racism bullshit from?



Read his press. He's pretty much a poster boy for the BNP.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Read his press. He's pretty much a poster boy for the BNP.


Doesn't prove very much. The BNP latch onto pretty much anything.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Where are you getting this racism bullshit from?



"Big Bag of Desperate Get-a-rise Tricks" - it's part of the primary school curriculum in NZ. Can't blame them, no actual national achievements sporting or otherwise to crow about so have to adopt guerilla tactics.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> "Big Bag of Desperate Get-a-rise Tricks" - it's part of the primary school curriculum in NZ. Can't blame them, no actual national achievements sporting or otherwise to crow about so have to adopt guerilla tactics.





Awesome. *applauds*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 23, 2009)

I googled steve harmison racism and all i got was some stuff about english asian players getting abused by aussies.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Awesome. *applauds*



 I was preparing a tissue-thin 'rugby's not a sport' follow up, but misread your response.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> I was preparing a tissue-thin 'rugby's not a sport' follow up, but misread your response.



I hate rugby, hate NZ, and love cricket. I hope that further confuses you..


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Very close there.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

almost!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> I hate rugby



We have something in common then.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> I hate rugby, hate NZ, and love cricket. I hope that further confuses you..



Don't worry - we have both grand strategy and adaptive tactics in the long war. Plus of course like communism, an inevitable victory to look forward too. Do your worst


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

useful partnership this, we need to sort this out quickly


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

New ball now.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> Don't worry - we have both grand strategy and adaptive tactics in the long war. Plus of course like communism, an inevitable victory to look forward too. Do your worst



I've no idea what that all means. But I like it


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Another close call there, veeeery nearly an edge.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Jimmeh at the other end.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

So, do we sportingly want Hussey to get his century as a consolation, our out in the 90s to really rub it in? Former for me, you can be all generous when the win's in the bag.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> So, do we sportingly want Hussey to get his century as a consolation, our out in the 90s to really rub it in? Former for me, you can be all generous when the win's in the bag.


I think I said run out for 99 earlier.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> I think I said run out for 99 earlier.



You are a cruel, cruel man.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> You are a cruel, cruel man.


I know.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Some good bowling here.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Dropped!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Let's hope Haddin keeps hitting it in the air.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

for fucks sake, gabis bet on aussies might hold at this rate


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Dropped!



We've only got five wickets to play with, got to drop a few if we want to watch them struggle for a bit of tomorrow too.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Balbi said:


> for fucks sake, gabis bet on aussies might hold at this rate



I've hedged it with a massive bet on the poms. Don't worry.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Poor Jimmeh, a drop and two which dropped just short of a fielder in one over.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

100 for Hussey. Great rearguard.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

century for hussey


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

*applauds Hussey smugly* - will he ever get a more pointless century?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

And now that's out of the way, he can obligingly shoulder arms and be bowled.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> *applauds Hussey smugly* - will he ever get a more pointless century?



Yes, he'll get one in SA.


----------



## llion (Aug 23, 2009)

Well done Hussey. Very brave innings.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> *applauds Hussey smugly* - will he ever get a more pointless century?




We'll see after he reaches 200 in this innings.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> We'll see after he reaches 200 in this innings.


Have you got money on that?


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> We'll see after he reaches 200 in this innings.



The word's "plucky" isn't it, when Antipodeans are putting a brave face on another defeat?


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

That trumpet sounds a bit maudlin. We need something more upbeat.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

You get a true picture of how utterly shit that Aussie first innings was when here they they are batting well on a tricky pitch for absolutely no purpose


----------



## ExtraRefined (Aug 23, 2009)

Diamond said:


> That trumpet sounds a bit maudlin. We need something more upbeat.



More upbeat than A-Ha?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

very possible now for Australia to get the highest innings score, and still lose


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

GBH on now.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> very possible now for Australia to get the highest innings score, and still lose



Could break records and fall well short  Which would be nice, because then they'll be reminded of it at regular intervals for all time to come


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Have you got money on that?



Nope. I've got a shitload on the poms to win though.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Jesus. 'Explode' and 'Cutter'.. What the fuck's happened to TMS? If I hear those words again I might need to tune into sky.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

This partnership is getting annoying.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Good time for the first international triple hat-trick.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

How is Haddin still there?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

just lost TMS from the website, said it wasn't available in my area  hackneyist 


but it's back on now


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

220 to win. With 5 decent wickets intact. Surely still a chance.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> 220 to win. With 5 decent wickets intact. Surely still a chance.


You're a hopeless dreamer, you know that?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

it isn't over yet, we need to get hussey out soon though


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> You're a hopeless dreamer, you know that?



Yep


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

johnson does have a test century btw, not sure who against though, probably zimbabwe or bangladesh


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> johnson does have a test century btw, not sure who against though, probably zimbabwe or bangladesh



South Africa. The best side in the world. In their backyard.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> johnson does have a test century btw, not sure who against though, probably zimbabwe or bangladesh


The Proteas apparently.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> South Africa. The best side in the world. In their backyard.



shit!

still I'm still confident, and even though the aussies might stretch it to tomorrow, the ashes will be back in England's hands


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

If it was in South Africa is was probably on a fast, bouncy pitch though.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 23, 2009)

damn; an hour ago Australia were 12/1 on live betting and it's now just 15/4

I didn't take the bet so come on England


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> If it was in South Africa is was probably on a fast, bouncy pitch though.



He bashed them yeh - scored at something like a run a ball.

A similar innings here would finish it...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Patience rewarded. Haddin gone.


----------



## Echo Base (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Nope. I've got a shitload on the poms to win though.



Poms? You mean 'Rest of the World XI, right?


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

It's getting ever lonelier for Hussey out there


----------



## Santino (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

yes!!!!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Thought he'd go to a skier. Caught somewhere around deep mid-wicket.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

Echo Base said:


> Poms? You mean 'Rest of the World XI, right?



This has been the theme in the Aussie press. I was chuckling at how many times they managed to mention Trott being South African in the one hand-wringing article. Get your excuses in early.


----------



## Echo Base (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> This has been the theme in the Aussie press. I was chuckling at how many times they managed to mention Trott being South African in the one hand-wringing article. Get your excuses in early.



They do have a point though. Strauss, Prior, KP and Trott are all Saffers.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

Echo Base said:


> They do have a point though. Strauss, Prior, KP and Trott are all Saffers.



I know, but they don't hand out trophies for a moral victory


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> This has been the theme in the Aussie press. I was chuckling at how many times they managed to mention Trott being South African in the one hand-wringing article. Get your excuses in early.


This from the country for whom Kepler Wessels played 24 tests and 54 ODIs.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Echo Base said:


> They do have a point though. Strauss, Prior, KP and Trott are all Saffers.


Strauss and Prior grew up here anyway. And by that criterion, isn't Symonds technically a Brummie?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

15 overs left , (with the extra half hour if requested ?)  4 wickets needed


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> This has been the theme in the Aussie press. I was chuckling at how many times they managed to mention Trott being South African in the one hand-wringing article. Get your excuses in early.



It is kinda funny though, you gotta admit. Your captain, best (altho injured) player, wicketkeeper and your new find are all saffers


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Goddim!


----------



## Santino (Aug 23, 2009)

Colly! :colly:


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Knighthood that man


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 15 overs left , (with the extra half hour if requested ?)  4 wickets needed


3 wickets now, extra half-hour will, I'm sure, be available.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

See how much better it is when you close your hands round it, Colly


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

another !!!  johnson didn't quite make another century


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

And the moral here is: slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

The Siddler in now.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> It is kinda funny though, you gotta admit. Your captain, best (altho injured) player, wicketkeeper and your new find are all saffers



When you've done the hard work of taking civilisation out to the benighted corners of the world, you're entitled to a bit back in later years.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> It is kinda funny though, you gotta admit. Your captain, best (altho injured) player, wicketkeeper and your new find are all saffers



who could have played for Australia, if they had wanted to live there


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> When you've done the hard work of taking civilisation out to the benighted corners of the world, you're entitled to a bit back in later years.



You wiped out 90% of my nation's indigenious people. That's civilisation? Let's not even go to what your queen did to Australia's...


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> You wiped out 90% of my nation's indigenious people. That's civilisation? Let's not even go to what your queen did to the Australia's...


They were occupying the outfield.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> They were occupying the outfield.



This is why we love seeing the poms lose


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

why dont you just shut up gabi and admit defeat?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> This is why we love seeing the poms lose



which won't happen in this Ashes


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> why dont you just shut up gabi and admit defeat?



I've won, you boring gormless idiot


----------



## Santino (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> You wiped out 90% of my nation's indigenious people. That's civilisation? Let's not even go to what your queen did to Australia's...


I sincerely hope you aren't about to start defending Australia's recent record on race relations.

Anyway, this is a cricket thread.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> This is why we love seeing the poms lose


Not the best time to be losing your sense of humour as well as the Ashes.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> Not the best time to be losing your sense of humour as well as the Ashes.


Gabi's a Kiwi.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Gabi's a Kiwi.



Same thing


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> I've won, you boring gormless idiot



Bloody hell, everything really is upside down there


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Gabi's a Kiwi.



is there a difference? One sheep farmer's much the same as another when all's said and done.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Same thing





I love the English.. How they built an empire I'll never know.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Bloody hell, everything really is upside down there


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Some balding blokes in the crowd have their heads burnt cricket-ball red.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> is there a difference? One sheep farmer's much the same as another when all's said and done.



One rapist and cultural fraud is much the same as another when all's said and done...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> I love the English.. How they built an empire I'll never know.


A sense of vaguely embarrassed superiority.


----------



## Santino (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> I love the English.. How they built an empire I'll never know.


That's the trick, isn't it? Keep your opponent guessing. The French never saw us coming.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah keep whining gabi, you ignorant prejudice arsehole.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> A sense of vaguely embarrassed superiority.



True colours! I had you down as a classier sort tbh..


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyway, onto what matters: 7 wickets down aussies, how does it feel?


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Ah keep whining gabi, you ignorant prejudice arsehole.



I thought I was on ignore cleetus?


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> One rapist and cultural fraud is much the same as another when all's said and done...



Don't knock me hobbies.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

Side bet on what Siddle will get? I reckon he's got about 30 in him. Gritty but it's all against him here.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

This whining from gabi/others is gonna make this victory so much better.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> This whining from gabi/others is gonna make this victory so much better.



Do you know how to use 'ignore' cleetus? I can explain if not?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

swann has pretty much bowled all day hasn't he?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> swann has pretty much bowled all day hasn't he?


Most of it.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Do you know how to use 'ignore' cleetus? I can explain if not?



I thought only idiots used ignore though gabi?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Siddle gone now.  Caught Fred b Harmy.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh 2 more left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

HARMY!


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

JimW said:


> Side bet on what Siddle will get? I reckon he's got about 30 in him. Gritty but it's all against him here.



How wrong I was


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

another, siddle!


----------



## Santino (Aug 23, 2009)

woot


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Bligh's urn is nigh.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

oh i can picture gabi whining n ranting right now.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> I love the English.. How they built an empire I'll never know.



Cricket helped.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm suddenly feeling tense, even though we only need 2 wickets


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Brace!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

and again!


----------



## Santino (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> oh i can picture gabi whining n ranting right now.


Harmy's practically from Scotland.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

ahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!harmy on a hat trick, win us the ashes man!


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

balbi said:


> and again!



fucking harmison


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

GBH on a hat-trick.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

on a hatrick!


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Last night in Kennington I bumped into an old friend who had been at the Oval. He had tickets to today as well. Lucky blighter.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

Can you hear me Ned Kelly . . .


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

i'm suddenly no longer tense


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

would be a mad story if he gets it


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

You knocked one out then, Marty?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

good ball!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

No hat-trick. One left.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> You knocked one out then, Marty?



anything to help


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

England need 1 wicket 1 wicket 1 wicket


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

come on!!!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

KP looking strangely bearded in the England dressing room.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

Kylie (and your ropey sister), your boys took a hell of a beating . . . .


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

Good to see Harmison's old self back - when he is in the mood he is absolutely devastating, but he so rarely is lately.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

Against tailenders?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Aussies hanging on, HANGING ON.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> Good to see Harmison's old self back - when he is in the mood he is absolutely devastating, but he so rarely is lately.



The fluctuations in his from are very frustrating.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone want a great deal on a ticket for tomorrow?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

Gardeners' World is on BBC2 if anyone's interested. 

Prison dodgers, maybe?


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

YES


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Done it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

and thheeeeeeeeeeerrreeeeeeeeee we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 23, 2009)

Wooooo!


----------



## two sheds (Aug 23, 2009)

Weheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Game England.

Well done Jimmeh and Monty for saving our arses


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Well batted the convicts, well bowled England.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Lovely. Thank to the teams and to the posters on this thread. Great few weeks.


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2009)

ha!  good!


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 23, 2009)

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.  The horror. The horror.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 23, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Broad man of the match, Strauss and Clarke men of the series?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> ARGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.  The horror. The horror.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

thank you freddie!


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

the feelgood picture of the summer








good sportsmanship from aus now tho


----------



## Santino (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## yardbird (Aug 23, 2009)

Freddie shakes hands with both batsmen.
Class


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

And very well batted Hussey.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank fuck, is this interminably boring contest finished now?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 23, 2009)

Is Brown going to call a snap election to ride on the triumphalism of this Ashes victory?


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Thank fuck, is this interminably boring contest finished now?



Sour puss


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

England 2009 ashes winners


----------



## slaar (Aug 23, 2009)

Hahahaha, TMS on Radio 4 longwave goes to the Shipping Forecast. Brilliant.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 23, 2009)

Rub it in why don't ya!  There is such a thing as a sore winner ya know.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Good on Punter and the Aussies out there. Staying on the field waiting for the presentation.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Rub it in why don't ya!  There is such a thing as a sore winner ya know.



After all the bullshit from you/gabi in this thread, i don't really care!


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Sour puss



No, I am simply utterly unable to find cricket anything other than dull. The best thing about cricket is nothing to do with the game imho. It is, along with horse and motor racing, dullness and tedium made real.


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Is Brown going to call a snap election to ride on the triumphalism of this Ashes victory?



I wouldnt - the image of a non-english and dull object of national hatred being beaten by some fresh-faced english toffs might resonate a little too much with the electorate, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 23, 2009)

We'll be back.  Mark my words, we'll be back.  This is a false dawn for English cricket.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

The vital play in Cardiff on the last day looking very important now.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> No, I am simply utterly unable to find cricket anything other than dull. The best thing about cricket is nothing to do with the game imho. It is, along with horse and motor racing, dullness and tedium made real.



Fuck off from the thread then.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

My prediction of 2-1 england was right.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> No, I am simply utterly unable to find cricket anything other than dull. The best thing about cricket is nothing to do with the game imho. It is, along with horse and motor racing, dullness and tedium made real.



Well fuck off and watch something else then you miserable philistine bastard.



Upchuck said:


> We'll be back.  Mark my words, we'll be back.  This is a false dawn for English cricket.



All dawns in English Cricket are false; we're used to it.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 23, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Fuck off from the thread then.



Aww diddums....


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> No, I am simply utterly unable to find cricket anything other than dull. The best thing about cricket is nothing to do with the game imho. It is, along with horse and _motor racing_, dullness and tedium made real.



heresy!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Gotta love england haters eh?


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't hate england, I hate mediocracy.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> heresy!




Aaaahh, if I get need a sedative to help me sleep. Many thanks agricola.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh god watching the Aussie anchorman on the stream I'm watching is fantastic. I've never seen someone say congratulations in a more strained tone through more gritted teeth.


----------



## slaar (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> The vital play in Cardiff on the last day looking very important now.


Monty Panesar won the Ashes, basically.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Gower: 'it might not be the biggest trophy'


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Aaaahh, if I get need a sedative to help me sleep. Many thanks agricola.



Wut?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> I don't hate england, I hate mediocracy.


So you'll be calling for the public execution of the Aussie team then?


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Aaaahh, if I get need a sedative to help me sleep. Many thanks agricola.



you find that a sporific?  you must be in a very small minority


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 23, 2009)

We was robbed by the cheatery in Cardiff.


----------



## slaar (Aug 23, 2009)

Ricky Ponting's a great guy, to be fair.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 23, 2009)

Just heard the news 

Gabi, Upchuck and that other saffer fella who's irrelevant, FUCKIN' AV IT!!!!! 

After all the shit given on this thread by gabi I am exceptionally glad to be able to rub it in your fucking smarmy little face


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> We was robbed by the cheatery in Cardiff.



Good.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Pontings certainly better than the whiners in this thread.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> We was robbed by the cheatery in Cardiff.


So how long did your attack need to get Monty Panesar out then?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Just heard the news
> 
> Gabi, Upchuck and that other saffer fella who's irrelevant, FUCKIN' AV IT!!!!!
> 
> After all the shit given on this thread by gabi I am exceptionally glad to be able to rub it in your fucking smarmy little face



well said man, well said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 23, 2009)

Gloat *ya pommy baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasatards*, gloat while you have the chance


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Pontings certainly better than the whiners in this thread.



Just gave a good one on radio 5. Got some more respect for him now.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

highlights on sky sports news now!


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

How much money did Gabi piss away on his punts?


----------



## xenon (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## Fedayn (Aug 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> you find that a sporific?  you must be in a very small minority



It's just something that's never 'gripped' me in the slightest. I've never been a fan of 'speed' etc etc. Find all that stuff and boy racer type stuff eitehr boring or loathsome. Watching motor/bike racing on TV would be a near room 101 for me.


----------



## slaar (Aug 23, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Just gave a good one on radio 5. Got some more respect for him now.


An impressive interview given he's just lost two England Ashes series in a row.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 23, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> It's just something that's never 'gripped' me in the slightest. I've never been a fan of 'speed' etc etc. Find all that stuff and boy racer type stuff eitehr boring or loathsome. Watching motor/bike racing on TV would be a near room 101 for me.



Haven't you fucked off this thread yet?  Infidel


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

slaar said:


> An impressive interview given he's just lost two England Ashes series in a row.



has he said all our players are foreign yet? if not, aussie fans, take note.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

and did these feeeeeet... in ancient tiiiiiimes...


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Broad man of the match, well justified imo.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Broad man of the match!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

Ponting is about the most consistent bloke you'll ever meet.

The only thing that varies is the degree of hysteria against him


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Broad's quite a good looking chap, isn't he?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Strauss man of the series. Again very well deserved.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 23, 2009)

Fantastic... 

Man of the series, Andrew Strauss. Well played skipper!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

strauss man of the series!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slaar (Aug 23, 2009)

Strauss Man of the Series. Definitely.


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

Strauss man of the series.  Deserved totally, when you look what he has achieved as captain.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Played some real captains innings.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 23, 2009)

Is Struass Man of the Series?


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Got to be Michael Clarke


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Michael Clarke Aussie man of the series. Once again, well deserved.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats England. All bullshit aside, well deserved...

Lacklustre series though it has to be said. I hope both sides can come up with some superstars before the next one...


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Marcus North deserves a very honourable mention too.


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Broad's quite a good looking chap, isn't he?



HE'S MY BOYFRIEND


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Broad man of the match, well justified imo.





Nemo said:


> Strauss man of the series. Again very well deserved.



agreed


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Congrats England. All bullshit aside, well deserved...
> 
> Lacklustre series though it has to be said. I hope both sides can come up with some superstars before the next one...



Odd how both teams have slumped from 2005 to a very similar level.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Strauss wins the Compton-Miller medal.


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Strauss wins the Compton-Miller medal.



should have been monty


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

gabi said:


> Congrats England. All bullshit aside, well deserved...
> 
> Lacklustre series though it has to be said. I hope both sides can come up with some superstars before the next one...


Series has had its moments, and the reason England have won is that England had more of them.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 23, 2009)

agricola said:


> Odd how both teams have slumped from 2005 to a very similar level.



Australia are in a process of rebuilding.  Next Ashes tour we'll be untouchable.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Well played aussies, made a fight of it!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Hats off to the Aussies. They've played really well for a lot of the series, but have often done it when they were behind the eight-ball.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Australia are in a process of rebuilding.  Next Ashes tour we'll be untouchable.



we are to, btw.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah....

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Yeah....
> 
> hahahahahahahaha



same back to you


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Yeah....
> 
> hahahahahahahaha



I suggest you take a leaf out of your captain's book and try a little graciousness in defeat.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Yeah....
> 
> hahahahahahahaha


We'll see. Can't be worse than the last England test tour of Australia.


----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2009)

Diamond said:


> How much money did Gabi piss away on his punts?



I'm up £230. Since you asked.


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 23, 2009)

Nah, well played England.  Good win.  Good The Ashes are being shared around.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

It'd be good if Punter could make it back for another series.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Upchuck said:


> Nah, well played England.  Good win.  Good The Ashes are being shared around.


Ditto. Hope we won't be sharing them too soon though. Must be our turn now.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Good recovery from England since that disastrous Winter.

E2A: and a second Ashes win with a Zimbabwean coach.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 23, 2009)

well done lads


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

I think fireworks might be a little OTT.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agricola (Aug 23, 2009)

live within sight of the oval, am watching half the residents of my block look out the window looking at the fireworks


----------



## Diamond (Aug 23, 2009)

Aussie commentators saying that Strauss would walk into the Aussie side.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Aussie commentators saying that Strauss would walk into the Aussie side.


A high compliment. What a contrast from 2006-7 when he was distinctly sub-par.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

ponting looked well battered during his interview


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Colly holding the urn now. He may have been quiet for most of the series, but he did his bit in Cardiff, so who cares about the rest?


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 23, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Colly holding the urn now. He may have been quiet for most of the series, but he did his bit in Cardiff, so who cares about the rest?



Team effort. Everyone did their bit over the series, more or less.


----------



## Idaho (Aug 23, 2009)

Excellent stuff. A scrappy, scruffy and patchy series all round. Both sides largely defined by their weaknesses rather than their strengths. However some great spells. Aussie batsmen and Panesar at Cardiff. Flintoff at Lords. Onions at Edgebaston. Aussie bowlers at Leeds and Broad at the Oval.

Well done England


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Team effort. Everyone did their bit over the series, more or less.



agreed


----------



## Upchuck (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm cooking sausages


----------



## marty21 (Aug 23, 2009)

just seen flintoff's run out throw - brilliant!


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 23, 2009)

I remember reading that if Australia lost the Ashes their test ranking would go down to 4th.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 23, 2009)

Let's just hope that England can keep a steady team for the next Ashes series. It would be a shame to lose players like we did last time, ie Vaughan and Tresco.


----------



## llion (Aug 23, 2009)

Well done England. Brilliant performance in this match in particular. Really didn't think they would do it, but players like Broad and Anderson have really stood up and proved that they are test class players.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> I remember reading that if Australia lost the Ashes their test ranking would go down to 4th.


Yep. Aussies 4th, England 5th.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

its comin home! its comin home!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2009)

Swann as usual good value in his interview.

Fred out of ODIs and Champions' Trophy. 9-12 months according to Botham.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2009)

Australia freefall to No. 4 in Test rankings



> Australia's 2-1 Ashes defeat, confirmed with a heavy 197-run loss at The Oval on Sunday, has cost them their No. 1 spot in the ICC Test rankings. They have slipped to fourth, with South Africa now the No. 1 Test team in the world, followed by Sri Lanka and India.


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2009)

Wasn't there a long period when it was controversial if Sri Lanka should be a test side at all?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2009)

cheatin saesnach bastards!


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Aug 23, 2009)

Great final day, well done


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2009)

1966 all over again!

no more 'hurt' fir the enerlish


----------



## Idaho (Aug 23, 2009)

Those test rankings are fairly meaningless. Especially as the side now in 4th convincingly beat the side now at 1st not that long ago.


----------



## aylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Team effort. Everyone did their bit over the series, more or less.



Bopara?  He was shocking.


----------



## aylee (Aug 23, 2009)

But never mind .... well done boys, dominated them in two matches and played well enough in one other to deserve the urn.  Let's have a bit of a celebration, but let's not have the parade and big presentations to the fucking queen as if we'd won the World Cup.  The key thing now is to be able to go to Australia and retain the little brown thing ....


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 23, 2009)

aylee said:


> But never mind .... well done boys, dominated them in two matches and played well enough in one other to deserve the urn.  Let's have a bit of a celebration, but let's not have the parade and big presentations to the fucking queen as if we'd won the World Cup.  The key thing now is to be able to go to Australia and retain the little brown thing ....



This ^^ 

It was cringeworthy last time and only served to wind the Aussies up further in 2006/07. A hearty celebration then concentrate on winning a series in SA in the winter.

Next Ashes only 18 months away - dont want this one to mirror the last.

All that said - WELL DONE ENGLAND.

Have watched huge amounts of this series and enhjoyed most of it, despite it not being of the quality of some series of the past. Have still enjoyed it, as i'm sure most fans have and loved it when Swanny took Mr Cricket's wkt late this afternoon


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2009)

yes


----------



## strung out (Aug 23, 2009)

as a side note, is it time they started rotating the toss? first team wins the toss then it alternates every match for the rest of the series.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2009)

you need to get out more son....


----------



## strung out (Aug 23, 2009)

well winning the toss 4 times means i couldn't care _that_ much about it. but the toss has so much effect on the final result that im not if england would have won, had the tosses been equal this series.


----------



## Santino (Aug 23, 2009)

strung_out said:


> as a side note, is it time they started rotating the toss? first team wins the toss then it alternates every match for the rest of the series.





strung_out said:


> well winning the toss 4 times means i couldn't care _that_ much about it. but the toss has so much effect on the final result that im not if england would have won, had the tosses been equal this series.


The thing is, if you KNOW you're going to 'win' the toss in matches 2 and 4, say, you can prepare the pitch and select your team accordingly. And that's just not, well, cricket.


----------



## strung out (Aug 23, 2009)

thats a very good point i hadnt though of.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

Also, we won the toss in the first test and almost lost the match, but our character/spirit pulled us through which was what helped us win the series imo.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 23, 2009)

i think the grass has something to do with it.


----------



## strung out (Aug 23, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i think the grass has something to do with it.



phil tuffnell's not playing anymore


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2009)

I feel like i'm on some weird dreamy high now the win is sinking in.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 24, 2009)

So I didn't win 200 quid




but we've got the ashes back!!
yeah boy!!



*prepeares himself for the smugness of his brother in law*


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I feel like i'm on some weird dreamy high now the win is sinking in.



Yeah, the low is coming


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 24, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> Yeah, the low is coming



 fuck the low's


----------



## Flashman (Aug 24, 2009)

Flashman said:


> 2-1 England, we have the better bowlers.
> The Ashes will swing with home advantage over the next decade or so I reckon.






TrippyLondoner said:


> I'm thinking the same.



Trippy and I had it.



Shame the BNP boys had to come along and fuck the thread a bit but hey, bigot's turn up, bigot's get fucked. I expect the bearded Aussie will be slightly more gracious when he turns up.

Great series full of good players, could have gone either way tbh. Aussie's 1st innings fucked them, the sheep and bread stealing cunts.

Watched the denouement at a do, quite bladdered, loved every minute.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 24, 2009)

aylee said:


> Bopara?  He was shocking.



Yes, 'cept him.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 24, 2009)

As for team of the series?

Strauss*
Katich
Ponting
Trott
Clarke
Prior just +
Johnson/Flintoff *shrugs*
Broad
Swann
Hilfenhaus
Siddle/Anderson prob Siddle on balance 

Quite a mixture and reflects the closeness of the series.

IMO obv. 

Others views?







* Skip
+ 'keeper


----------



## Flashman (Aug 24, 2009)

Ravi will come good I think, down at five or so.

He'll never be a three.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 24, 2009)

Flashman said:


> *Trippy and I had it.*
> 
> 
> Shame the BNP boys had to come along and fuck the thread a bit but hey, bigot's turn up, bigot's get fucked. I expect the bearded Aussie will be slightly more gracious when he turns up.
> ...


----------



## Flashman (Aug 24, 2009)

Well it was touch-and-go mate but we stuck our necks out eh, wish I'd put a ton on it but.

Can't believe Broad makes the team of the series though


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 24, 2009)

He proved his worth as the series went on, deserves it, we wouldn't have won it without him helping out in the end. I'm gonna miss not being able to watch the ashes, but guess the one days eries will help that a bit. Though i don't see the point in the one day games, surely the only thing the we/aussies wanted was the ashes?


----------



## Flashman (Aug 24, 2009)

That said Broad still has a big overdraft, needs a few more spells like that, against the Yarpies.

Team for SA:

Strauss*
Denly/Cook
Trott
Pietersen
Bopara
Collingwood
Prior+
Broad
Swann/Rashid
Anderson
Onions

Strauss is a legend 

Cook seems to have fucked it, see how Denly goes.

Trott has #3 written all over him for me; solid technically, great head on his shoulders, can play the new ball well if in early and spin too if the openers get a good start. KP plays where he wants which is 4, Ravi and Colly are better down the order, then you have Prior who is pretty much a batsman, Broad looks the goods with a bat, Swann/Rashid can hit a few.

Swing and seam-up with Jimmeh and Onions, backed up by whatever Broad delivers depending on mood, good spin from Swanny or Adil, a few cutters from Colly or some offie from KP.

Jobs a gud'un.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 24, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> He proved his worth as the series went on, deserves it, we wouldn't have won it without him helping out in the end. I'm gonna miss not being able to watch the ashes, but guess the one days eries will help that a bit. Though i don't see the point in the one day games, surely the only thing the we/aussies wanted was the ashes?



Yeah it's all a bit after the Lord Mayor's Show really, I couldn't give a fuck what happens tbh.

And yes Broad showed what we all thought might happen, eventually.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well that was all rather good weren't it?

I was on a boat in the middle of a Swiss lake yesterday & just managed to see the final result before the phone died.

So, me whooping to 2 Swiss, a German & a Yank all with blank faces. So I said 'well, we've got fucking excuse now',  and had them all singing 'it's coming home, it's coming home, it's coming home,' at other passing boats by 9.30


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Actually, I think it's time for this again...


----------



## the button (Aug 24, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Actually, I think this it for this again...



You can tell his mum doesn't use Persil.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

I really wouldn't fancy this England team against the 2005  convicts.

The win in 2005 was greater than this by some measure, imo.


----------



## Santino (Aug 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> I really wouldn't fancy this England team against the 2005  convicts.
> 
> The win in 2005 was greater than this by some measure, imo.



Cheer up, you grumpy old scrote.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

Just a bit of perspective. Warne in particular must be kicking himself.

It's also interesting to note you only get an open-top bus and Trafalgar Sq if you win The Ashes on the BBC.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> It's also interesting to note you only get an open-top bus and Trafalgar Sq if you win The Ashes on the BBC.



Not C4?


----------



## Santino (Aug 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> Just a bit of perspective. Warne in particular must be kicking himself.
> 
> It's also interesting to note you only get an open-top bus and Trafalgar Sq if you win The Ashes on the BBC.


You get Trafalgar Square if it's the first time you've won it in 16-odd years and the series has been the most exciting and hard-fought in living memory.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 24, 2009)

It's also now traditional for the open-topped bus procession to be followed by a 5-0 Aussie whitewash in the return series.

I'll settle for England being transported to Trafalgar Square in a fleet of battered up Maestros and Mondeos if it avoids that fate again.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep, C4. I suppose more properly the point relates to how terrestial tv creates a national mood in ways pay tv can't.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

Santino said:


> You get Trafalgar Square if it's the first time you've won it in 16-odd years and the series has been the most exciting and hard-fought in living memory.


You think it would have happened if the 2005 series had been on Sky?

It's a ridiculous judgment to try and make, I know.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Just to add insult to injury - I just clicked on the Guardian's video link of highlights to be presented with a box pompously pronouncing 'ECB TV - Terrestrial restrictions do not allow viewing'


Fucking cunts.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Just to add insult to injury - I just clicked on the Guardian's video link of highlights to be presented with a box pompously pronouncing 'ECB TV - Terrestrial restriction do not allow viewing'
> 
> 
> Fucking cunts.



I reckon there'll be a torrent somewhere...


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 24, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> I reckon there'll be a torrent somewhere...



Sure. Not the point though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, I never tired of complaining of the blocking of commentaries, sports stuff etc for people overseas.  Drove me spare.

Although, I seem to recall that you magically found a way around the BBC's 'contractural obligations' shit during the World Cup.  Never managed to work out how you did that.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

fuck me, Andrew Flintoff has a fucking good agent.

Broad gets man of the match with a great performance, Trott gets a century on his debut.  

The press focus on a player who did next to fuck all through out the match.

If it wasn't for that run out...etc.

Key moment.......etc.

Key fucking moment? Australia had no chance of winning the test at that time.

And fuck off with your right guard celebration...


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 24, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Although, I seem to recall that you magically found a way around the BBC's 'contractural obligations' shit during the World Cup.  Never managed to work out how you did that.




Hmm - 2006 - I know that I was here...think it may have been something like listening to it (before R5 live locked the broadcast down?) on the internet whislt watching the Swiss TV coverage - I can't remember the details myself tbh! whatever it was, I'm sure it was a fluke


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> fuck me, Andrew Flintoff has a fucking good agent.
> 
> Broad gets man of the match with a great performance, Trott gets a century on his debut.
> 
> ...



don´t need a good agent when most of the journos are just gagging to write their ´hero Freddie´s last England hurrah¨ headlines.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

Lo Siento. said:


> don´t need a good agent when most of the journos are just gagging to write their ´hero Freddie´s last England hurrah¨ headlines.



The journalists are cock suckers alright.

That's public school boys for you.  Either looking to suck cock or bully.

Drown the fucking lot of them.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> The journalists are cock suckers alright.



'specially sports J's.

Funny as fuck when they get pwnd though:


http://www.guardian.co.uk/global/2009/aug/23/lily-allen-jonathan-agnew-test-match-special

(comments section)


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> 'specially sports J's.
> 
> Funny as fuck when they get pwnd though:
> 
> ...



My mate used to work as a sports journalist.

He said it was the worst job he has ever had.  He grew up wanting to be a sports journo only to find the profession was full of white middle aged blokes, some of whom knew precisely fuck all about sport.

It's more a case of who you know.  Lots of nephews, cousins, sons, brothers etc got jobs.   

He told me a lot.  For instance the horse racing tipster from a national paper knew fuck all about horses.

Another journalist rinsed his wifes account to finance his gambling account.

Sick sick people.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Hmm - 2006 - I know that I was here...think it may have been something like listening to it (before R5 live locked the broadcast down?) on the internet whislt watching the Swiss TV coverage - I can't remember the details myself tbh! whatever it was, I'm sure it was a fluke



yeah I just meant listening to it.  Whenever I tried listening to any commentary from BBC in China, it just fed me the contractural obligations wankfest


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

Also, David Lacy - from the Guardian - plagurised my work from the 1990s.

When it was published it was out of date and not exactly correct, but the prick published it in the Guardian on the following Saturday.

Cheeky cunt.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 24, 2009)

Flashman said:


> That said Broad still has a big overdraft, needs a few more spells like that, against the Yarpies.
> 
> Team for SA:
> 
> ...



Looks good enough. I'd like to see Denly compete with Cook for the other opener's spot. Collingwood's still worth his position.

England will still have to look for a proper out-and-out scary fast man. Who are the county prospects?


----------



## gabi (Aug 24, 2009)

tarannau said:


> It's also now traditional for the open-topped bus procession to be followed by a 5-0 Aussie whitewash in the return series.
> 
> I'll settle for England being transported to Trafalgar Square in a fleet of battered up Maestros and Mondeos if it avoids that fate again.



I don't think we'll see that. Apparently even Fred turned in early last night. This series just didnt capture the imagination like 05, for whatever reason. I think its down to the personalities involved - neither team had a big character really... shame, was entertaining nonetheless for the purist.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 24, 2009)

I think in 2005 it was just more dramatic.  We got pulverised in the first test IIRC and everyone said we had no chance, and then we levelled with a win in like the last ball or something when the Aussies needed only two more runs to win.  Then it was a dramatic draw and then an exciting win to go 2-1 up


----------



## gabi (Aug 24, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Collingwood's still worth his position.



I wouldn't agree. He's the most nothing player in world cricket. He's a mediocre batsman, a less than mediocre bowler and while his fielding was once excellent I think the years have caught up with him on that front.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

gabi said:


> I don't think we'll see that. Apparently even Fred turned in early last night. This series just didnt capture the imagination like 05, for whatever reason. I think its down to the personalities involved - neither team had a big character really... shame, was entertaining nonetheless for the purist.



some truth in that - would have been bigger if it was on terrestrial telly, freddie was a bit subdued, KP went off early doors, Punter was a bit of a boo boy earlier on, but then the crowds showed some punter love, the aussies had no bad boy bowlers, nor did england tbf


----------



## gabi (Aug 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> some truth in that - would have been bigger if it was on terrestrial telly, freddie was a bit subdued, KP went off early doors, Punter was a bit of a boo boy earlier on, but then the crowds showed some punter love, the aussies had no bad boy bowlers, nor did england tbf



KP v Warne in 05 was what made it IMO. Two massive egos clashing, loved it.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2009)

Australia aren't special any more, neither are England. It makes for closer contests out on the pitch, based on occasional flashes of brilliance and lapses in concentration rather than some of the more consistent stuff we had in 2005. With K.P having turned into the moodiest and most wastefully gifted English Saffie we've got, Fred toddled off into the sunset - it'll be the next generation of young cricketers combined with those current squad members who'll still be around in 2/4 years times who decide where we're going. But we'll need more Stuart Broad's than Ravi Bopara's. Monty has got to get his head in the bloody game, K.P has got to fucking grow up or fuck the fuck off at the minute - he's moodier than an Aussie this morning at the minute and isn't our 'best player' by any stretch of the imagination. Oh, and we need to find a decent top order. And we still bloody won the Ashes


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 24, 2009)

gabi said:


> I wouldn't agree. He's the most nothing player in world cricket. He's a mediocre batsman, a less than mediocre bowler and while his fielding was once excellent I think the years have caught up with him on that front.



He's not a mediocre batsman -- a limited one, for sure, but he'll find some form soon, he always does. England look a bit more solid with him, although he had a poor last three Tests. He doesn't need to bowl, and he hasn't become a poor fielder overnight.


----------



## strung out (Aug 24, 2009)

Balbi said:


> But we'll need more Stuart Broad's than Ravi Bopara's.



how fickle! just before the ashes, Bopara had scored 3 centuries in a row against the windies while Broad was getting lambasted for being dog shite at the start of the series. Two good tests doesn't make Broad the saviour of english cricket, nor does a bad series make Bopara the villain in all this.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah Ravi is not, and will never be a #3 for me (against the decent teams at any rate).

I'd stick with him down the order though.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 24, 2009)

Are batting positions much more fixed these days? Looking at scorecards from 20, 30 and more years ago, it seemed much more common for players to switch, even across a series. One of the arguments against dropping Ravi down the order (rather than dropping him altogether) was that it would show a sign of weakness, whereas this seems to have been done with much more regularity in the 70s, 80s...


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

The problem for Bopara isn't where he bats, it's between his ears - the pressure.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 24, 2009)

After the euphoria, the realism: England's numbers 6, 7, 8 and 9 – keeper plus three bowling all-rounders – all averaged higher in this series than Collingwood, Bell, Cook or Bopara, who all averaged well under 30 (the benchmark for very poor series). Collingwood, Cook and Bell will be lucky boys to be picked for the next match. I would drop one, two or all three of them.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 24, 2009)

bit of an anti climax really.

Australia brought their worst team for about 15 years.  It's always good to beat the Aussies and hopefully next time they will put up more of a fight.

Some of them seem like good cricketers, some of them just seem like weaklings who can't hack it.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 24, 2009)

Relahni said:


> bit of an anti climax really.
> 
> Australia brought their worst team for about 15 years.  It's always good to beat the Aussies and hopefully next time they will put up more of a fight.
> 
> Some of them seem like good cricketers, some of them just seem like weaklings who can't hack it.



Nah,cant agree,i reckon it was a pretty good series despite the fact we got rolled,teams were pretty even except we coudn't take wickets when we needed too(Cardiff) nor make runs when needed(Lords).
That was as good as team as we could muster imo except i would have Manou for Haddin,maybe played Watson earlier for HughesWho gives a rats,its all academic now,your blokes were too good this timeSo fuck off you Pommy bastards and enjoy yourselves


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

I reckon the Aussies could have done with Symonds, just to get on everyone's nerves, he'd have got shitfaced and made a hundred the next morning probably as well


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 24, 2009)

Stuart Broadbean and Graham Onions - i salute you !


----------



## Nemo (Aug 24, 2009)

Flashman said:


> Yeah Ravi is not, and will never be a #3 for me (against the decent teams at any rate).
> 
> I'd stick with him down the order though.


This. He has dash, which would be good lower down the order. Obviously he needs to tighten his technique a bit, because not all teams are going to be as generous with drops as the Windies were, but if he comes in just ahead of Prior (wherever he ends up batting) he'd have more license to play as himself, rather than trying to be something he isn't. Colly's worth keeping at four/five (for the moment at least) because, as he showed in Cardiff, he has the knack of showing up just when he is desperately needed (sort of a poor man's Thorpe I suppose). IMO, when KP returns, it should be at Bell's expense, as the others all have more to bring to the party than he does.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I guess Ravi can fill his boots again next summer when the West Indies come back. Four series in two years v. the WI -- how crap is that?


----------



## Nemo (Aug 24, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Well, I guess Ravi can fill his boots again next summer when the West Indies come back. Four series in two years v. the WI -- how crap is that?


Well at least the pitches are unlikely to be quite such roads as the ones in the Caribbean were.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone really think Watson will become a full time opener??? I give him not long till a run of very poor form and he'll be gone, or lowered down to 6ish.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 24, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Colly's worth keeping at four/five (for the moment at least) because, as he showed in Cardiff, he has the knack of showing up just when he is desperately needed (sort of a poor man's Thorpe I suppose).


He singularly failed to do this at Headingley! In fact since Cardiff, he's had a terrible run of form. The shot he was out to in the second innings at the Oval was worse than anything Bopara played. It was a timid tailender's dismissal. Worrying.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Does anyone really think Watson will become a full time opener??? I give him not long till a run of very poor form and he'll be gone, or lowered down to 6ish.



he's got 50s, but never more, they need someone who can bang out more runs, and he's a rubbish bowler, he was just there as an emergency, did ok, but can't see him lasting


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 24, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Does anyone really think Watson will become a full time opener??? I give him not long till a run of very poor form and he'll be gone, or lowered down to 6ish.


Don't rate him myself. I know he did pretty well, but he just doesn't look technically proficient enough to me.


----------



## strung out (Aug 24, 2009)

the funny thing is, Broad had one and a half good tests now suddenly he's the new flintoff. plenty of other players who are mentioned as failures in the series (Colly, Bell etc) have had similarly inconsistent performances but there's all kinds of talk about dropping them. Collingwood saved the first test for us and Bell got a couple of important half centuries. now i'm not suggesting that Broad should be dropped or even that Colly or Bell should not be under scrutiny, but it's amazing how people only remember your last match as opposed to performances throughout the whole series.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2009)

Broad might end up being a bit of a Jimmeh though, big impact now and - well in Jimmy's case catastrophic injury/loss of form - then will have a late burst. 

I think a good few of the England top order need to get back to County and remember how to bloody bat properly  [/boycott]


----------



## gabi (Aug 24, 2009)

Balbi said:


> Broad might end up being a bit of a Jimmeh though, big impact now and - well in Jimmy's case catastrophic injury/loss of form - then will have a late burst.
> 
> I think a good few of the England top order need to get back to County and remember how to bloody bat properly  [/boycott]



Strauss's revival began by playing district cricket in NZ a summer or two ago. Maybe getting out of England would help some of the current middle order. A summer playing state cricket in Aus before the next ashes would definitely harden Bell up anyway.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 24, 2009)

Collingwood played a vital innings at Cardiff. He didn't finish the job even there, though, and has failed miserably ever since. Bell scored an important half-century at the Oval, sure. But he failed to convert again and overall, he had three bad tests. England's top five batting order, Strauss excepted, was awful. No other word for those averages, and the fact that Flintoff, Broad and Swann outscored them says a lot.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 24, 2009)

gabi said:


> Strauss's revival began by playing district cricket in NZ a summer or two ago. Maybe getting out of England would help some of the current middle order. A summer playing state cricket in Aus before the next ashes would definitely harden Bell up anyway.



Ballet lessons and a keen interest in crossstitch would harden Bell up in fairness


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

Swann and Broad impressed with ball and bat in the last 2 tests, useful to have bowlers who can contribute with the bat as well, even if they aren't yet all-rounders in the Botham/Flintoff (at his best)


----------



## Nemo (Aug 24, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Does anyone really think Watson will become a full time opener??? I give him not long till a run of very poor form and he'll be gone, or lowered down to 6ish.



I read some coverage suggesting he'll probably drop down the order. Just as well considering his frailty; if England had bowled at him a little better early in his innings, the inevitable lbws would have come well before he reached 50.



littlebabyjesus said:


> He singularly failed to do this at Headingley! In fact since Cardiff, he's had a terrible run of form. The shot he was out to in the second innings at the Oval was worse than anything Bopara played. It was a timid tailender's dismissal. Worrying.



Obviously he's not going to do it every time. But atm, he's doing it frequently enough to make him worth a punt.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Swann and Broad impressed with ball and bat in the last 2 tests, useful to have bowlers who can contribute with the bat as well, even if they aren't yet all-rounders in the Botham/Flintoff (at his best)


This. Best England lower order I can remember in a long time, and thank goodness considering the middle order.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 24, 2009)

Nemo said:


> Obviously he's not going to do it every time. But atm, he's doing it frequently enough to make him worth a punt.


Not in my opinion. Sadly as I've championed him in the past. He's out of form and I'm afraid that Collingwood is only test-class when he's at the very top of his form.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nemo said:


> This. Best England lower order I can remember in a long time, and thank goodness considering the middle order.



anderson can hit a few (no ducks for 54 innings - better than any of the specialists) harmy has an average of 131 at the Oval 

but srsly, Swann and Broad seem ok at bat


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 24, 2009)

Of the top 6, Strauss, Trott, KP and Prior would be in, if fit, for the next test. I imagine Broad will be asked to bat 7 from now on? Cook must know he needs to sort his off stump out, but in the absence of anyone better probably has the series against SA to make runs? Not sure if KP as the best batsman should go in at 3 or play an opener such as Key or bring back Bopara at 5..

If a player is unlikely to be around for the next Ashes series, they should be thanked but sidelined now.. even if the worst comes to the worst, you would still have experienced test players in reserve, so I would drop Colly and Harmy now, maybe Swann, assuming Rashid will soon be ready and need games.


----------



## strung out (Aug 24, 2009)

Harmy should have been left out a long time ago. as for dropping other players who are unlikely to be around for the next ashes series... 

a) it's only 18 months away, i doubt there are any members of the team bar flintoff who aren't confident of being around for that one 
b) the ashes may well be the series we all want to win, but it's not the sodding world cup of test cricket. if we want to be the top test nation in the world we need to be picking a team to win every series, not constantly looking forward to the next ashes.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> the ashes may well be the series we all want to win, but it's not the sodding world cup of test cricket. if we want to be the top test nation in the world we need to be picking a team to win every series, not constantly looking forward to the next ashes.


Agreed. Next up SA in SA – on paper the hardest series of all. The very best team must be picked to play in it. 

As for Harmison, he bowled well at the Oval. If he wants to go to SA, he should go really. I can't think of a good reason to drop him, especially as he's the only bowler of his type England have.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 24, 2009)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Agreed. Next up SA in SA – on paper the hardest series of all. The very best team must be picked to play in it.
> 
> As for Harmison, he bowled well at the Oval. If he wants to go to SA, he should go really. I can't think of a good reason to drop him, especially as he's the only bowler of his type England have.



Who are the proper bouncy quicks waiting in the wings? I really should pay more attention to county cricket.


----------



## gabi (Aug 24, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Who are the proper bouncy quicks waiting in the wings? I really should pay more attention to county cricket.



Saj! When he gets his radar right anyway.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 24, 2009)

gabi said:


> Saj! When he gets his radar right anyway.



Yes. Is he still spraying it around?


----------



## gabi (Aug 24, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> Yes. Is he still spraying it around?



I think so. He must be or he would've been in the frame for the ashes...

He's as menacing as harmy when he's on song. Shame he can't sort out his accuracy.


----------



## Santino (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2009)

Santino said:


>



he looks campest in that picture?


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 24, 2009)

He wasn't out though, was he.


----------



## Dirty Martini (Aug 24, 2009)

yeh he was. lb.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 24, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> He wasn't out though, was he.


He was. Just lb rather than caught.


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 25, 2009)

Thats twice he has lost the series thou that cuntapunta.He will make sure he wins the bastards back in 18 months
I would say that england should stick with Onions,Broad,Swann and Anderson as your main attack with Strauss,Cook,K.P,Trott,Ravi,Prior and a good young all rounder.To my independant eye anyway


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 25, 2009)

Dirty Martini said:


> yeh he was. lb.





Nemo said:


> He was. Just lb rather than caught.


oh okay. The it is  pretty amusing.

I especially like Anderson peeking around the corner, and Freddie on a wind up.


----------



## gabi (Aug 25, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> oh okay. The it is  pretty amusing.
> 
> I especially like Anderson peeking around the corner, and Freddie on a wind up.



The umps got every decision wrong in that innings. Shocker.

I hated the referral system when they trialled it in NZ two summers ago but if it was in operation during this series Iwouldn't have pics of a gloating strauss on the front of my newspaper yesterday...


----------



## holteman (Aug 25, 2009)

we have unearthed some future  stars in this series...

with strauss batting as good as ever. and players like trott, broad, swann all coming through and improving, and anderson finally living up to his potential with the ball. and if KP gets fit and hits form again..

we really could be a force to reckon with for years to come...

and my god am i going to enjoy winding the aussies up in december


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 25, 2009)

gabi said:


> The umps got every decision wrong in that innings. Shocker.
> 
> I hated the referral system when they trialled it in NZ two summers ago but if it was in operation during this series Iwouldn't have pics of a gloating strauss on the front of my newspaper yesterday...


How many England players got rough decisions too, though? Over the series, neither side had the edge in rubbish umpiring decisions. The number of England batsmen given out to no-balls was shocking.

For instance, at the Oval, Aus suffered two bad mistakes – one, North, potentially important, the other, Clark, probably not important. England suffered three wickets to no-balls, one a huge no-ball, and all to front-line batsmen.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 25, 2009)

It's a fallacy to say umpiring changed the result - it assumes each batsman given out (incorrectly or otherwise) will carry on and make lots of runs rather than being clean bowled the next delivery (or triggered again for another spurious reason).. 

If I recall, the last 'poor' decision went against the winning side, when the lbw against Watsons was given 'not out'..


----------



## gabi (Aug 25, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> It's a fallacy to say umpiring changed the result - it assumes each batsman given out (incorrectly or otherwise) will carry on and make lots of runs rather than being clean bowled the next delivery (or triggered again for another spurious reason)..
> 
> If I recall, the last 'poor' decision went against the winning side, when the lbw against Watsons was given 'not out'..



That innings was a particular shocker though. Their entire top order was given out to dodgy decisions. If they'd got it right I honestly don't think it would've come down to the last test.


----------



## Santino (Aug 26, 2009)

Out in October:


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 27, 2009)

Santino said:


> Out in October:



we will see what the cover says in 18 months lol


----------



## Santino (Aug 27, 2009)

liquidlunch said:


> we will see what the cover says in 18 months lol


'The Ashes Series 2010-11' presumably.


----------



## strung out (Aug 27, 2009)

the ashes series 2010-11?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 27, 2009)

strung_out said:


> the ashes series 2010-11?



summer in oz is our winter innit, I think they have a test that starts on Boxing day


----------



## strung out (Aug 27, 2009)

i know that, i was just posting at the same time as santino, making the same point!


----------



## liquidlunch (Aug 27, 2009)

Ponting says he wants to play in the series,hope he does,under Clarke


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 2, 2009)

If you've spare hour or so this thread is an excellent read. Well done all.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 2, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> That's good you're not predicting us to win, you might jinx the aussies now.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm glad you resurrected it too, because I wanted to make a claim that Bell's 73 actually DID turn out to be a matchwinning innings.  Suck on my subjectivity!


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 2, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I'm glad you resurrected it too, because I wanted to make a claim that Bell's 73 actually DID turn out to be a matchwinning innings.  Suck on my subjectivity!



yeah great

it's your fault I didn't win 200 quid


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 2, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Because of his peristent aggressive dissent towards umpires, deliberate slow over rate and having a hamster face. Don't be fooled.




Ponting emerges worst behaved Australian player in last 20 years

Play the game Ricky.



> Australian cricket captain Ricky Ponting has emerged as the worst behaved player to play for the country in the last 20 years and has been asked by former legends of the game to improve his on-field attitude.
> 
> Former skipper Mark Taylor has asked Ponting to improve his on-field attitude after the public lashed the Australian side for their behaviour in last week’s Test against the West Indies.
> 
> ...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2010)

Come on aus -  do it for us.


----------

